# What did you buy today?



## SennaGTS

I've noticed a lot of threads showing what we're wearing each day and threads focused on specific types of Russian watch. What about a thread sharing what we've bought today? I thought it might be a nice idea!


----------



## serge70

Ok,I cut short my run to win a vintage Zim which looks to have overtones of a deck watch with blued hands....hopefully another winner!


----------



## mroatman

Great thread idea. About one year ago, I would have been a very, _very_ active contributor to this topic.

As for now, I don't buy much these days. But here are two I ordered recently and am anxiously anticipating....

















Looking forward to contributions from others ?


----------



## Neruda

Not many Russian watches turn up locally in Chile, but here is one I've just bought today and is on it's way to me! Apparently a Poljot Buran with a cal. 3105 movement, I'm guessing from about 2012 - does this seem right?


----------



## schnurrp

I have been saving up to buy a 3133 Sturmanskie pilot's watch to complete my collection of the big five "tool" watches: https://sites.google.com/view/one-hundred-soviet-hours/tool-watches, 41-m shturmanskie, Okeah, 3133 shturmanskie, 31659 shturmanskie, and 300m Vostok dive watch, but last month I had to buy a favorite 583 gold MOCKBA I found for only basically the value of the gold which I couldn't pass up: https://goo.gl/photos/b21N9u9xBraVH7xW8. So I started saving again and this month, once again, I found something else to buy. This type-I kirovskie with the numbered dial is considered by some to be a military issue "tool" watch and since I've bought it I guess I tend to agree. 3133 shturmanskie gets bumped again. Seller's pictures:


----------



## lobefin

Well, I figured I'd been fretting about this Luch 2209 long enough - today I pulled the trigger.









Wish me luck! 🤞


----------



## do_checkdate

A couple of days ago actually but paid too much for a box:







No papers but still, a cool box!


----------



## sideways2

mroatman said:


> View attachment 12382361


Ok...where the heck did you find this one??!! LOL!! Didn't even know it existed and it's awesome


----------



## mariomart

Vostok 350 "AMFIBIA" parts watch that will donate it's dial, hands, bezel and caseback to complete another 350 waiting in the side-lines 

Incoming from Estonia from an Etsy seller after 4 weeks of price negotiations :roll:


----------



## SennaGTS

I just purchased this beautiful Sputnik from fellow member Hans (slls). I'm very excited!!

Photo is from Hans (slls).


----------



## kev80e

SennaGTS said:


> I just purchased this beautiful Sputnik from fellow member Hans (slls). I'm very excited!!
> 
> Photo is from Hans (slls).


So you should be its awesome.


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Great thread idea. About one year ago, I would have been a very, _very_ active contributor to this topic.
> 
> As for now, I don't buy much these days. But here are two I ordered recently and am anxiously anticipating....
> 
> View attachment 12382361
> 
> 
> Looking forward to contributions from others 


Seen one on ebay , in fact I think there was two . They are very tempting but saving my money for something else.


----------



## hseldon

Purchased earlier in the week. I'm currently waiting on this Slava. I love that quirky date window.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

sideways2 said:


> Ok...where the heck did you find this one??!! LOL!! Didn't even know it existed and it's awesome


Thanks!

I found it on this random website I had never seen before: Some Time Ago. I don't remember how I ended up there, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> Vostok 350 "AMFIBIA" parts watch that will donate it's dial, hands, bezel and caseback to complete another 350 waiting in the side-lines
> Incoming from Estonia from an Etsy seller after 4 weeks of price negotiations :roll:


So funny! I had been watching this one on the local Estonian auction page for a looooong time:

https://osta-ee.postimees.ee/index.php?fuseaction=item.info&id=95363603&_src=desktop

Dial and hands look mint, and the caseback is pretty dang rare. But like you, it would have only been a parts watch for me. I'm glad it finally found a good home, and hope you got it for less than €50.

Photos when your restoration is complete!


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> So funny! I had been watching this one on the local Estonian auction page for a looooong time:
> 
> https://osta-ee.postimees.ee/index.php?fuseaction=item.info&id=95363603&_src=desktop
> 
> Dial and hands look mint, and the caseback is pretty dang rare. But like you, it would have only been a parts watch for me. I'm glad it finally found a good home, and hope you got it for less than €50.
> 
> Photos when your restoration is complete!


I'd made quite a few offers over a very long time, I figured I would wear him down eventually but he didn't want to budge. We eventually settled on €50 (down from the original €80), which too be honest was still a little too much but the condition and rarity was too good to pass up.


----------



## kev80e

Actually earlier in the week. Some dials to keep me busy .














Just need cases , hands and movements now.


----------



## munichjoe

I picked up the 150SE orange today.... Now the waiting game begins.... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

I've never understood if Slava was fully out of business or not. There's a shop in Moscow, which has a website (slava.su), that seems to be the official "Slava" store and even has new models using the 2427/2428 movements coming out still, I'm not sure if the movements are being made somewhere, or if they just have a very large stock from back in the day.







Regardless I decided to try out a new Slava that's packing a 2427, not the best deal on the planet, but it looks like the quality is a bit better than the last new one I bought a few years back. 






















If you haven't seen that website before check it out, lots of interesting models from Russian companies (many are Japanese quartz, but that's how the industry is nowadays...).


----------



## do_checkdate

From an ebayer who mostly seems to deal in commemorative bronze medals!







Not sure about the second hand and the crystal needs replacing with something higher but this one went for a song:







Strap included as a gift, according to the listing 
I'm spending the first half of this month impatiently waiting for post!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

a Watchgecko ZULUDIVER Tropic strap for my 650SE


----------



## mroatman

do_checkdate said:


> From an ebayer who mostly seems to deal in commemorative bronze medals!


Let me guess....lives in Tallinn? 😉


----------



## do_checkdate

mroatman said:


> Let me guess....lives in Tallinn? 


Spooky!


----------



## mariomart

Just bought these two on Ebay from a local (Aussie) seller for US$16.00 delivered 

Apparently they both require a service and a little work but at that price they are worth it even as parts watches.


----------



## Luis965

Military Sturmanskie Chronograph:





Once again thanks to the usual suspect :-d


----------



## kev80e

Lol965 said:


> Military Sturmanskie Chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again thanks to the usual suspect :-d


Fantastic . Looks in great condition.


----------



## SennaGTS

Just got this interesting Pobeda


----------



## DavidUK

Not quite today but all very recent purchases. A Sekonda Luch ultra slim, a Sekonda Poljot and a Sportivnie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Damn you Meranom ...... I couldn't resist


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mariomart said:


> Damn you Meranom ...... I couldn't resist
> 
> View attachment 12399421


so you will have the couple now! congratulations.

I've been tempted too... but still resisting...

the perfect strap for it:


----------



## elsoldemayo

Most recent purchases are a Raketa 24Hr with radio room markings and a Glycine Airman. Damn Swiss watches are expensive!!


----------



## liahim




----------



## liahim

Bought to the topic of space on the Soviet watch is not indifferent.


----------



## kev80e




----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Damn you Meranom ...... I couldn't resist
> 
> View attachment 12399421


You would have kicked yourself after they were all gone.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> You would have kicked yourself after they were all gone.


Indeed .



jose-CostaRica said:


> so you will have the couple now! congratulations.
> 
> I've been tempted too... but still resisting...
> 
> the perfect strap for it:


Looks good, do you have a link please?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mariomart said:


> Indeed .
> 
> Looks good, do you have a link please?


watchgecko.com

Model zuludiver 317

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## schnurrp

kev80e said:


> View attachment 12400721
> View attachment 12400723


Love it, Kev, particularly that caseback.


----------



## jetcash

do_checkdate said:


> View attachment 12394867


That's a fun little watch. The bezel on mine got all scratched up in a motorcycle accident. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Huge, HUGE shoutout to comrade Arizone for the heads-up on this one: Vintage Russian Made Womens Wristwatch | eBay

Nevermind the superfluous Raketa passport at the bottom (I'll consider it a freebie).

















I've only seen this set once before: ladies-18

???


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Huge, HUGE shoutout to comrade Arizone for the heads-up on this one: Vintage Russian Made Womens Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> Nevermind the superfluous Raketa passport at the bottom (I'll consider it a freebie).
> 
> View attachment 12401593
> 
> 
> View attachment 12401595
> 
> 
> I've only seen this set once before: ladies-18
> 
> 


Wow the complete set . An amazing find . I imagine you had to be quite wealthy to own this when it was originally made.


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> Huge, HUGE shoutout to comrade Arizone for the heads-up on this one: Vintage Russian Made Womens Wristwatch | eBay
> I've only seen this set once before: ladies-18
> 😍😍😍


Had I imagined you were interested in women's watches, I would have posted before... :-d


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

I don't consider a watch purchased until I've received it and confirmed it's working (once bitten and all that). So here's my 'new' Slava Medical, that arrived today:
















Decided I don't really like the leather strap, just not comfortable, so wearing it on this Italian flag NATO for now:


----------



## liahim

I bought today my acquaintance Commander with arretirom.Prosil him to find with a second stop 2234 but still with the marking 2214


----------



## watch22

Part of a series of Pobeda children watches that includes, a ship, Donald Duck, a telephone and some other dials.

Seller pic.

I wonder if the Soviets paid Disney royalties for these images ....


----------



## Danilao

Another nice Cardi Vostok for my perverse sub collection ;-)


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Bought 2441 from Meranom, now waiting


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> Huge, HUGE shoutout to comrade Arizone for the heads-up on this one: Vintage Russian Made Womens Wristwatch | eBay
> 
> Nevermind the superfluous Raketa passport at the bottom (I'll consider it a freebie).
> 
> View attachment 12401593
> 
> 
> View attachment 12401595
> 
> 
> I've only seen this set once before: ladies-18
> 
> ???


??


----------



## liahim

Kirovka in the year 1939. I always buy such watches without thinking.


----------



## hseldon

Arrived yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_checkdate

Made a winning bid on a nice looking Slava belnkap on a listing that said it shipped to the UK but didn't have a price listed. Auction ends, I go to pay, it tells me it doesn't ship to the UK


----------



## jetcash

do_checkdate said:


> Made a winning bid on a nice looking Slava belnkap on a listing that said it shipped to the UK but didn't have a price listed. Auction ends, I go to pay, it tells me it doesn't ship to the UK


Major bummer.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

do_checkdate said:


> Made a winning bid on a nice looking Slava belnkap on a listing that said it shipped to the UK but didn't have a price listed. Auction ends, I go to pay, it tells me it doesn't ship to the UK


Plenty of British comrades on this forum. Perhaps one would receive and relay it to you (for additional shipping cost, of course). Worth it?


----------



## do_checkdate

My Britishness is the problem, sadly. But if there was an American among us who could help me out I'd be immensely grateful (and would send them my weird british money for shipping).


----------



## mroatman

do_checkdate said:


> My Britishness is the problem, sadly. But if there was an American among us who could help me out I'd be immensely grateful (and would send them my weird british money for shipping).


Ah, my mistake, I misread. But that's good luck, as there are even more Yankees here! I'm sure someone will step in to help you. Yeehaw.


----------



## mariomart

Just made an offer, which was accepted, so I now own this.

It's a ДЧХ according to the marking on the back, so not your regular ACHS-1. I suppose I'm going to have to research it a little further, I suspect it's one of the earlier Jaeger copies from the late 40's early 50's.
I bought it because it reminded me of Biggles.


----------



## liahim

Helicopter a few days ago bought. They brought in the repair and paid for the replacement of the battery


----------



## chinochano

i got some days ago onw of this vostok 670 case, with the problem of the hands slightly off. what is usual to do? like ....ing urself and keeping it that way or? i mean i dunno if its worth shipping it back to russia all the way


----------



## sideways2

With help from Dash...thanks again!!!


----------



## armanh

do_checkdate said:


> My Britishness is the problem, sadly. But if there was an American among us who could help me out I'd be immensely grateful (and would send them my weird british money for shipping).


You can have them ship to me and I'll resend it to you.


----------



## armanh

Bought a month ago, arrived today.


----------



## tokareva

armanh said:


> You can have them ship to me and I'll resend it to you.


You may want to tell him on the thread he has started comrade armanh.It is titled can an American comrade assist.


----------



## armanh

tokareva said:


> You may want to tell him on the thread he has started comrade armanh.It is titled can an American comrade assist.


I just did! Thanks for the suggestion, didn't see he posted a new thread.


----------



## armanh

What a gorgeous pulsometer! Man, I've been hunting for these in a good condition, everything that has shown up on eBay was wrecked. A pristine and beautiful piece! Congrats!

I'd try it out on a red rubber strap:

















Or white with red accent, surely would look nice:











Dave_Hedgehog said:


> I don't consider a watch purchased until I've received it and confirmed it's working (once bitten and all that). So here's my 'new' Slava Medical, that arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided I don't really like the leather strap, just not comfortable, so wearing it on this Italian flag NATO for now:


----------



## do_checkdate

Many thanks to armanh for his assistance in the matter of the Slava. What a gent!

Apologies in advance for Mr Blurrypic's photos. He was a cheap and available photographer.
It's been a very good day on the watch front for me. I got home from work to find two little parcels waiting for me. Within seconds they were torn to shreds and the delights inside revealed.








Now I'm not entirely certain that either of those boxes belong to those watches but I seem to have caught a bit of a bug for boxes since buying a Ratnik in a very unassuming but still very cool ink stamped cardboard container.








My first copper dial Pobeda! It's generally in pretty good nick and makes a lovely little noise as it goes about its business. Now as I understand it, 2MChZ became Slava in 1958. Was it right at the beginning of the year or is the 1-58 stamp correct? 







The strap on the Raketa is absolutely awful but cool in an end of empire sort of way, perhaps a reflection of the state of things in the Soviet Union at the time? It's very thin and feels almost like those cheap belts made of compressed scrap textiles. The buckle is also a bit of a pain to fasten. Not sure what those papers in the box are for, really.







If you squint you can kind of make out that this is a picture of a watch movement.

All in all, a good day. Just have to wait for the quartzes to arrive!


----------



## kev80e

do_checkdate said:


> Many thanks to armanh for his assistance in the matter of the Slava. What a gent!
> 
> Apologies in advance for Mr Blurrypic's photos. He was a cheap and available photographer.
> It's been a very good day on the watch front for me. I got home from work to find two little parcels waiting for me. Within seconds they were torn to shreds and the delights inside revealed.
> 
> View attachment 12411427
> 
> Now I'm not entirely certain that either of those boxes belong to those watches but I seem to have caught a bit of a bug for boxes since buying a Ratnik in a very unassuming but still very cool ink stamped cardboard container.
> 
> View attachment 12411433
> 
> My first copper dial Pobeda! It's generally in pretty good nick and makes a lovely little noise as it goes about its business. Now as I understand it, 2MChZ became Slava in 1958. Was it right at the beginning of the year or is the 1-58 stamp correct?
> View attachment 12411435
> 
> The strap on the Raketa is absolutely awful but cool in an end of empire sort of way, perhaps a reflection of the state of things in the Soviet Union at the time? It's very thin and feels almost like those cheap belts made of compressed scrap textiles. The buckle is also a bit of a pain to fasten. Not sure what those papers in the box are for, really.
> View attachment 12411455
> 
> If you squint you can kind of make out that this is a picture of a watch movement.
> 
> All in all, a good day. Just have to wait for the quartzes to arrive!


Both look great. I've no idea about the boxes but they are a nice looking bonus. Congratulations.


----------



## kev80e

A Mr Blurrycam special. I've cleaned the picture up as much as I can.


----------



## mroatman

do_checkdate said:


> Now I'm not entirely certain that either of those boxes belong to those watches...


Both looks absolutely original and correct to me ?



do_checkdate said:


> My first copper dial Pobeda! It's generally in pretty good nick and makes a lovely little noise as it goes about its business. Now as I understand it, 2MChZ became Slava in 1958. Was it right at the beginning of the year or is the 1-58 stamp correct?


Wonderful Pobeda, just a beautiful face. 2MWF wasn't renamed "Slava" until 1964, so the date is accurate. (An update to the 2MWF logo occurred in 1958 -- that may be what you're referencing.)



do_checkdate said:


> Not sure what those papers in the box are for, really.


The papers iares likely the "Passport" (aka documents) to prove the validity of this particular watch. Don't throw them out. They're quite valuable to most collectors.



do_checkdate said:


> If you squint you can kind of make out that this is a picture of a watch movement.


??

Congrats on a nice haul!


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> A Mr Blurrycam special. I've cleaned the picture up as much as I can.


The bracelet!! 😵😵


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> The bracelet!! 


Unfortunately a little damaged. 








See what I can do when I fit the new battery which apparently it needs.


----------



## do_checkdate

Is the spinner okay?


----------



## kev80e

do_checkdate said:


> Is the spinner okay?


Hopefully. Just have to see when it turns up.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

armanh said:


> What a gorgeous pulsometer! Man, I've been hunting for these in a good condition, everything that has shown up on eBay was wrecked. A pristine and beautiful piece! Congrats!


Thanks armanh. I'd been after one for a while, but also struggled to find a decent one until now. Keep looking and good luck!

I've got it on an expansion bracelet now. Not really keen on straps with standard pin buckles and sticky out strap ends. Might get a red rubber strap with deployment clasp at some point.


----------



## armanh

do_checkdate said:


> Many thanks to armanh for his assistance in the matter of the Slava. What a gent!


You're welcome, no problem at all!



do_checkdate said:


> Now I'm not entirely certain that either of those boxes belong to those watches but I seem to have caught a bit of a bug for boxes since buying a Ratnik in a very unassuming but still very cool ink stamped cardboard container.


I can speak for the Big 0 Raketa, mine came in the same exact box and the certificate looks exactly the same (even the "Date of Manufacturing" is the same on both, we have brothers from the same batch!), so I think you're good here:


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> Unfortunately a little damaged.
> See what I can do when I fit the new battery which apparently it needs.


Hah! With the seller assuming it's quartz, I'd love to know what you paid (or didn't, rather).

That bracelet has to be original.


----------



## oldfox

Nothing special. Couple days ago.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Nothing special. Couple days ago.


Nothing special _my ah!_


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Nothing special _my ah!_


I waited for italian (or Spanish - comrade Spaniard can educate us about this issue ;^) "¡Ah, ole!" but this is also ok to me )
I have no proper "key"/tool to open it, but it has early rotor winder with diamond shape 1mchz logo.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> I have no proper "key"/tool to open it, but it has early rotor winder with diamond shape 1mchz logo.


You mean like this?









Very early indeed. I didn't know this rotor was found on anything other than the Orbita. Nice addition, congrats!


----------



## oldfox

armanh said:


> You're welcome, no problem at all!
> 
> I can speak for the Big 0 Raketa, mine came in the same exact box and the certificate looks exactly the same (even the "Date of Manufacturing" is the same on both, we have brothers from the same batch!), so I think you're good here:
> 
> View attachment 12413159


Not THAT good but also pretty decent condition but already couple month after USSR, but still marked "made in USSR" N.O.S Men`s Vintage Soviet Russian RAKETA BIG ZERO watch 2609HA USSR ORIGINAL | eBay


----------



## Danilao

Yes, is russian _inside_


----------



## mroatman

Best €35 I've spent in a long time.

















Well, since my last purchase at least


----------



## elsoldemayo

Snagged another 24Hr watch. A Sturmanskie Open Space this time. Pics when it arrives so as not to anger the shipping gods!


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 12413577
> 
> 
> Very early indeed. I didn't know this rotor was found on anything other than the Orbita. Nice addition, congrats!


Ок, know you confused me.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Ок, now you confused me.


Can you post a photo of your rotor? That should clear things up.


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Hah! With the seller assuming it's quartz, I'd love to know what you paid (or didn't, rather).
> 
> That bracelet has to be original.










It will probably be flipped when I've sorted it.


----------



## DavidUK

Poljot Sekonda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janno

I just bought that Pobeda's brother from another mother. 

Too bad, the factory codes on the dial and movement don't match, but that's part of the soviet charm. You never know what you're gonna get...


----------



## dutchassasin

Bought the Zlatoust diving watch that i was asking questions about in the Q&A thread. Fingers crossed it has a genuine movement inside.


----------



## Bostok

Not actually bought but rather received/inherited from someone in my wife's family today, would someone (from the excellent USSR watch experts presents here) indulge me with a little background, please? All I know for sure is the watches are original, I guess the second, non identified one to be most likely soviet, but I can't figure out which one? Thanks in advance for any information/educated opinion.


----------



## oldfox

That are Pobedas from ZIM factory.


----------



## Bostok

Thank you, any estimation regarding the production time period? Are there any such informations on the mechanism, if I manage to open the back cover? The blue one is working just fine and after thourough (exterior) cleaning turns out to be a pleasant watch, I especially like the metal bracelet that seems to be original. The second one intrigues me, the dial is very used but has beautiful blue hands, I can set the time, it kicks on but stops very quickly and I just can rewind it a slight bit -> does any one know what particular model is this and if is it worth trying to restore it?


----------



## mroatman

As said, these are both Pobedas powered by ZIM 2602 movements. The resale value for these is almost zero, but the sentimental value is obviously high. Since the second one ticks, it sounds like it just needs a regular service, which can run between $5-500+ depending on where you live.

Both models look to be from the 1980s. You could try to find them (or similar) in this 1983 ZIM catalog: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s41xrjd27j09jyh/Каталог наручных часов ЗИМ, 1983 - ЦНИИНТИ.pdf?dl=0

Edit: Found the second one, the blue hands are replacements.


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> As said, these are both Pobedas powered by ZIM 2602 movements. There resale value for these is almost zero, but the sentimental value is obviously high. Since the second one ticks, it sounds like it just needs a regular service, which can run between $5-500+ depending on where you live.
> 
> Both models look to be from the 1980s. You could try to find them (or similar) in this 1983 ZIM catalog: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s41xrjd27j09jyh/Каталог наручных часов ЗИМ, 1983 - ЦНИИНТИ.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Edit: Found the second one, the blue hands are replacements.
> 
> View attachment 12423881


Thank you very much, highly appreciated, as well as your prodigious contribution to this forum |>

P.S. You may be right of course, but based on the (rather limited) facts of the personal history, I'm skeptical some one might have modified it, would never really know I guess, it's a great part of the charm of these pieces...


----------



## munichjoe

This guy got handed to me finally this morning by the nice postal lady. 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## liahim

Glory to the 2414.


----------



## Neruda

Liahim - beautiful. However, Fabian Gottlieb von Bellingshausen's ship was a Vostok!


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> Snagged another 24Hr watch. A Sturmanskie Open Space this time. Pics when it arrives so as not to anger the shipping gods!


The shipping gods have been appeased. Loving all the little details such as the wings logo etched onto the crown. Proof that ebay still has bargains!


----------



## tinmichael




----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Can you post a photo of your rotor? That should clear things up.


Sorry, F10, I've mislead you, it was the pentagon logo... ((((( No sensation...

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> As said, these are both Pobedas powered by ZIM 2602 movements. The resale value for these is almost zero, but the sentimental value is obviously high. Since the second one ticks, it sounds like it just needs a regular service, which can run between $5-500+ depending on where you live.
> 
> Both models look to be from the 1980s. You could try to find them (or similar) in this 1983 ZIM catalog: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s41xrjd27j09jyh/Каталог наручных часов ЗИМ, 1983 - ЦНИИНТИ.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Edit: Found the second one, the blue hands are replacements.
> 
> View attachment 12423881


I would say that $500 would be "slightly" overestimated. But to buy nice one in good shape to have new dial and case with all shipping and etc would be 30-40 for each.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ka71yetan

Not today but not so long ago, the dial is violet


----------



## bpmurray

Normally I'd wait until it arrives, but pretty happy with this one.


----------



## jetcash

ka71yetan said:


> View attachment 12431491
> 
> Not today but not so long ago, the dial is violet


TV case, yeah!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDI




----------



## oldfox

bpmurray said:


> Normally I'd wait until it arrives, but pretty happy with this one.


Actually I'm looking for another one in such condition for a pretty long time! Nice catch!


----------



## oldfox

Waiting for it.


----------



## ka71yetan

My another Raketa TV


----------



## bpmurray

oldfox said:


> Actually I'm looking for another one in such condition for a pretty long time! Nice catch!


Thanks! Credit to mroatman, who found it mislabeled as a Zaria and was kind enough to pass along the info.


----------



## schnurrp

bpmurray said:


> Normally I'd wait until it arrives, but pretty happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 12431649


Nice! I'm sure I have a spare blue second hand. If you want it pm me your mailing address.


----------



## schnurrp

I am a sucker for these "stolichnies", particularly ones with "necktie" hands and what appear to be original crystal and crown:


----------



## Geoff Adams

☆edit☆ Hopefully you can see this, I'm trying to upload pics from my phone for the first time - it's a solid gold Poljot from the 1970s, my first solid gold piece bought to wear at my daughter's wedding in February 2018...

Solid gold Poljot 1970s


http://imgur.com/DbNQK


----------



## kev80e

Geoff Adams said:


> ☆edit☆ Hopefully you can see this, I'm trying to upload pics from my phone for the first time - it's a solid gold Poljot from the 1970s, my first solid gold piece bought to wear at my daughter's wedding in February...
> 
> Solid gold Poljot 1970s
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DbNQK


Wow Geoff , talk about return in style . An amazing piece for a special day. The dial really looks good in that gold case. Congratulations on a wonderful addition to your amazing collection.


----------



## Bostok

Bought and recieved today this Raketa as I love these ''theme'' watches. (and as a kind of bonus, it's a ''zero'' Raketa)
Even if in this case a tragic war story, that of the submarine S-13, it's stil a specific piece of history locked in this soviet end (?) era watch. 
It is in a very good condition, to my eyes seems original and it was a way lot cheaper then these NOS advertised examples:

NOS RAKETA watch IN BOX Legendary Soviet Navy Submarine S-13 WWII collectible | eBay

NEW!!! RAKETA SUBMARINE S-13 SOVIET RUSSIAN WATCH | eBay

Isn't that quite overpriced in your opinion, by the way?


----------



## Geoff Adams

kev80e said:


> Wow Geoff , talk about return in style . An amazing piece for a special day. The dial really looks good in that gold case. Congratulations on a wonderful addition to your amazing collection.


Thanks for your kind words Kev,

I've been watching this one on F2 for quite a while. Eventually comrade Mike dropped it to a price range I could afford, and kindly did a great deal for me, so now I have a solid gold piece in my collection at last. The details as described by Mike are:

Manufacturer: Poljot
Movement: Automatic 2616.H 30 jewel
Case material: Solid 14k pink gold (583)
Case width: 36.5mm
Lug-to-Lug: 40.5mm
Thickness: 11.5mm
Lug width: 19mm

The dial - colour and cyrillic - is what really attracted me. Very happy with this one!


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Well I didn't buy them today, but I should receive them tomorrow. So for now, a sneak-peek with the seller's photos:

Mint Strela 3017








NOS AVR-M aviation clock with original box and papers. Might need to service this one, I plan on using it.


----------



## liahim




----------



## liahim




----------



## do_checkdate

Just ordered a very bare-bones vintage Vostok tonneau case for my first custom Amphibian build. No caseback, no crystal, no bezel but it's just what I need! Got some paddle hands and I'm going to transplant the movement from my blue Zissou. Might keep the dial, might not. Very excited.


----------



## schnurrp

liahim said:


> View attachment 12440101
> View attachment 12440103
> View attachment 12440105
> View attachment 12440119


Are you showing two different watches, comrade? I don't understand the last picture.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Are you showing two different watches, comrade? I don't understand the last picture.


Hmm, didn't show up with my reply. Must have been posted by mistake.


----------



## SennaGTS

Got this Slava


----------



## oldfox

schnurrp said:


> Hmm, didn't show up with my reply. Must have been posted by mistake.


Never saw this type of caseback


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mroatman

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Well I didn't buy them today, but I should receive them tomorrow. So for now, a sneak-peek with the seller's photos:
> Mint Strela 3017


So it was you! Boy, what a great catch. I was sure the auction would go over $1000. Congratulations.

P.S. - When you get tired of it and are ready to move on...... ?


----------



## mroatman

Rare steel Poljot. Wait for the after photos.


----------



## liahim

au 10.


----------



## liahim

Schnurrp By mistake posted and could not remove. This cover from the East.


----------



## sideways2

Very nice!!


----------



## amphibic

after six years of collecting, finally I found an old ministry in really good condition for reasonable price.
and now, she is mine!


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

mroatman said:


> Rare steel Poljot. Wait for the after photos.
> 
> View attachment 12444285


Seller has 97.7% rating? Wow I wouldn't have bought that even if it was NOS with box and papers. Nice find nevertheless!


----------



## kev80e

Brought over a period but now on the way. Should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## bpmurray

These won't arrive for at least a month, but will complete my sub-collection of all five https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114.html.


----------



## mroatman

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> Seller has 97.7% rating? Wow I wouldn't have bought that even if it was NOS with box and papers.


You mean, you wouldn't have bought because of the 2.3% negative feedback rating?

I almost never check feedback, and I'm almost never displeased. I think some buyers have higher expectations with vintage watches than others.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> You mean, you wouldn't have bought because of the 2.3% negative feedback rating?
> 
> I think some buyers have higher expectations with vintage watches than others.


Agree. If a seller has 97 satisfied customers and 3 with unreasonable expectations the result is 97% rating. If you buy something used it is subject to break at any time. Is this the seller's fault?

Actually you can find some deals buying from "low" rated sellers, there's usually less competition, but I check feedback looking for "never received item" or "not the item I bought" which may make me pause sometimes.


----------



## kev80e

bpmurray said:


> These won't arrive for at least a month, but will complete my sub-collection of all five https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114.html.
> 
> View attachment 12448313
> 
> 
> View attachment 12448317


Superb, glad you got there . I really like this set of yours.



mroatman said:


> You mean, you wouldn't have bought because of the 2.3% negative feedback rating?
> 
> I almost never check feedback, and I'm almost never displeased. I think some buyers have higher expectations with vintage watches than others.


I never check feedback either. And I give sellers with very little feedback a go too, they all had to start sometime.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mroatman said:


> Rare steel Poljot. Wait for the after photos.
> 
> View attachment 12444285


Thats a daring purchase, Dash. I don't like the look of that guy's feedback number...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

ThePossumKing said:


> Thats a daring purchase, Dash. I don't like the look of that guy's feedback number...


😂


----------



## NuttySlack

This arrived today. Pretty pleased









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

This for its hands and movement. 








So this will live again.


----------



## liahim

Полёт 2614.


----------



## liahim

Ракета 2609.


----------



## Neruda

Not Russian, and not a watch - but it should tell the time, so I thought I would share...

I'm guessing 19th century, and probably French or English. The North-South on the dial has been reversed compared to other examples I've seen, presumably for use in the southern hemisphere, and the list of latitudes has been annotated with Chilean cities:















I'll probably paint some lume on the numbers so I can use it at night!


----------



## armanh

As an Armenian, I've been hunting for this one for a long time. It's finally here! Extra bonus is unworn NOS condition!!

It's a Vostok Komandirskie with a 2403 movement, dating to right after the break up of USSR (1991-92?). This watch was issued to commemorate the independence of Armenia. The dial shows the Armenian flag flowing over mount Ararat, the legendary Biblical mountain where Noah's ark landed. The slogan of the Armenian independence movement "Azat Ankakh Hayastan" (Free Independent Armenia) is shown over the flag.

Very tempted to wear it, but want to keep the pristine condition


----------



## liahim




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Ottone

This Luch single hand watch. Directly from Belarus.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## Chascomm

armanh said:


> As an Armenian, I've been hunting for this one for a long time....


Very special! :-!

(but it is a 2414, not 2403)


----------



## do_checkdate

My wife has promised to immediately steal this one.


----------



## Neruda

do_checkdate said:


> View attachment 12471445
> 
> My wife has promised to immediately steal this one.


Your wife has excellent taste!


----------



## liahim




----------



## Luis965




----------



## mariomart

Just picked up my first Elektronika 5 Quartz watch 

It's a NOS commemorative 1945-1995 "Victory" with passport and original blister pack packaging.


----------



## Pimmsley

Not Soviet or Russian but connected to some eastern electromechanicals as i understand it...

1969 M9 accutron... arrived last night... my first hummer... um... :-d

These mens watches from the 60's sure are tiny... 34mm case size is taking some getting used to.


----------



## schnurrp

Bought these during the last few days:

Mockba project needing a crystal and crown:



















Classic type 320 amphibian with slightly orange 24 hour numbers and triangle:


----------



## oldfox




----------



## mustang1970

I love Russian dive watches. So freaking awesome!


----------



## Luis965

Thanks Matt!


----------



## kev80e

Lol965 said:


> Thanks Matt!


Congratulations a fantastic piece , and coming from Matt you can be sure it's right.


----------



## kev80e

The start of my Slava collecting. There are a few I'm after but just couldn't resist this. I believe all correct except maybe the second hand.















Just noticed as I posted that mine doesn't have the number before the day. Problem?


----------



## armanh

oldfox said:


> View attachment 12487989


I ordered this yesterday too. Meranom says they'll start shipping in October. The long wait begins.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

On pre-order ......... Damn you Meranom o| :-d


----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## schnurrp

kev80e said:


> The start of my Slava collecting. There are a few I'm after but just couldn't resist this. I believe all correct except maybe the second hand.
> 
> View attachment 12495027
> View attachment 12495029
> 
> 
> Just noticed as I posted that mine doesn't have the number before the day. Problem?


I have seen many examples of this "arrowhead" Slava and that case is my favorite. With so many examples and only the one catalog picture I wouldn't worry too much about authenticity. Easy enough to fix if you find it's necessary later.

I used to have this one, look familiar?


----------



## kev80e

schnurrp said:


> I have seen many examples of this "arrowhead" Slava and that case is my favorite. With so many examples and only the one catalog picture I wouldn't worry too much about authenticity. Easy enough to fix if you find it's necessary later.
> 
> I used to have this one, look familiar?
> 
> 
> View attachment 12498059


Thanks Schnurrp. Nice to see another. I've been browsing catalogues and ebay etc and they seem to mix cases and dials a fair bit, and the day number seems an option on most. I think collecting a few slava could be very interesting.


----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## sideways2

Snagged this yesterday afternoon on the for sale forum


----------



## kev80e

Yesterday actually after seeing one on Facebook in all black. The only picture but assured it's running. Worth a punt for £11 including delivery I think.


----------



## rothko

sideways2 said:


> Snagged this yesterday afternoon on the for sale forum


Congrats Sideways. I saw the listing and wondered when someone from here would snap it up. You're going to love it!


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

I didn't just buy this today, but I just received it. I know it's a frankenwatch, and as I waited for it to arrive I saw that the seller is blacklisted at Raketa, but I don't care. The watch keeps perfect time so far, it's solidly built, and it sure is different - I like it!


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

Following up on my post above, I did ask the seller what movement is in the watch, and he called it "R2409". I haven't found any info on that movement, which I'm assuming is Raketa, but does anyone know anything about an R2409 movement? It's a mechanical hand-winder.


----------



## schnurrp

SeikoNoobSteve said:


> Following up on my post above, I did ask the seller what movement is in the watch, and he called it "R2409". I haven't found any info on that movement, which I'm assuming is Raketa, but does anyone know anything about an R2409 movement? It's a mechanical hand-winder.


Does it keep time on a 24 hour basis as the dial indicates it should? If it does, it probably has a Raketa 2623 movement which is the 24 hour movement with no other complications or a 2609, a 12 hour movement that was modified to act as a 2623. I don't think Raketa ever created a 24mm diameter watch movement which is what the first two numbers in "R2409" designate. The Raketa 2609 and 2623 are 26mm in diameter.


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

schnurrp said:


> Does it keep time on a 24 hour basis as the dial indicates it should? If it does, it probably has a Raketa 2623 movement which is the 24 hour movement with no other complications or a 2609, a 12 hour movement that was modified to act as a 2623. I don't think Raketa ever created a 24mm diameter watch movement which is what the first two numbers in "R2409" designate. The Raketa 2609 and 2623 are 26mm in diameter.


Yes, it keeps time on a 24-hour basis, and it's spot on. Maybe I'll open the back and see if there are any numbers on the movement to get an actual identity for it. Thanks!


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

I got the back off (a fake screw-down type that ended up just popping off), and this is the movement. The only number stamped is "2409". Any ideas?


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

Some quick research, even though I don't know what I'm looking at, makes this movement appear to be a Vostok 2409, as in another thread here titled, "Vostok 2409 or 2409A ?" (I can't post a link).


----------



## cuthbert

I finally decided to pull the trigger and complete my collection of vintage Neptunes:










It will go to join its siblings:


----------



## Luis965

SeikoNoobSteve said:


> Some quick research, even though I don't know what I'm looking at, makes this movement appear to be a Vostok 2409, as in another thread here titled, "Vostok 2409 or 2409A ?" (I can't post a link).


You have the answer in the movement itself - the Vostok mark:


----------



## kev80e

cuthbert said:


> I finally decided to pull the trigger and complete my collection of vintage Neptunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will go to join its siblings:
> 
> View attachment 12509707


Fantastic , that's quite a set , the blue bezel one is still my favourite though.


----------



## schnurrp

SeikoNoobSteve said:


> I got the back off (a fake screw-down type that ended up just popping off), and this is the movement. The only number stamped is "2409". Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 12509523


That's wild!

It should be possible to construct such a Vostok movement because of parts interchangability and the fact that Vostok makes a modern automatic 24 hour movement based on the 2409 but that seems like an awful lot of trouble. Hands on your example look like Vostok, also.

The automatic mechanism would need to be removed and a different winding bridge and main bridge installed from a 2409 or 2414. Notice that the winding bridge is not beveled like the main bridge and balance bridge indicating they did not start out together. Then one would remove the date function and replace the cannon pinion, hour wheel, and second hand pinion with shorter ones from 2409. Seems like a lot of trouble.

Was this very interesting "construction" an expensive watch?

Vostok 2431:


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> That's wild!
> 
> It should be possible to construct such a Vostok movement because of parts interchangability and the fact that Vostok makes a modern automatic 24 hour movement based on the 2409 but that seems like an awful lot of trouble. Hands on your example look like Vostok, also.
> 
> The automatic mechanism would need to be removed and a different winding bridge and main bridge installed from a 2409 or 2414. Notice that the winding bridge is not beveled like the main bridge and balance bridge indicating they did not start out together. Then one would remove the date function and replace the cannon pinion, hour wheel, and second hand pinion with shorter ones from 2409. Seems like a lot of trouble.
> 
> Was this very interesting "construction" an expensive watch?
> 
> Vostok 2431:
> 
> View attachment 12509953


That is a very old balance from the "70s, by the way, with a screw-attachment for the hairspring and the earliest, "2409", main bridge designation.

From my collection, one of the first watches built with the Vostok 2409:


----------



## cuthbert

kev80e said:


> Fantastic , that's quite a set , the blue bezel one is still my favourite though.


These dials are difficult to photograph properly, but the blue is very different from the green one, even the dial and not just the bezel.


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> Most recent purchases are a Raketa 24Hr with radio room markings and a Glycine Airman. *Damn Swiss watches are expensive!!*


The expensive one arrived recently. I may not stray into Swiss watches again but glad I did.


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve

schnurrp said:


> That's wild!
> 
> It should be possible to construct such a Vostok movement because of parts interchangability and the fact that Vostok makes a modern automatic 24 hour movement based on the 2409 but that seems like an awful lot of trouble. Hands on your example look like Vostok, also.
> 
> The automatic mechanism would need to be removed and a different winding bridge and main bridge installed from a 2409 or 2414. Notice that the winding bridge is not beveled like the main bridge and balance bridge indicating they did not start out together. Then one would remove the date function and replace the cannon pinion, hour wheel, and second hand pinion with shorter ones from 2409. Seems like a lot of trouble.
> 
> Was this very interesting "construction" an expensive watch?


I'm brand new to watches, so I don't know what any of that means, but it's really fascinating to me, and I sure do appreciate you sharing your knowledge. It sounds like someone went to a lot of trouble with this watch, so maybe I can stop feeling so embarrassed about how much I spent on a "fake" ($77). Nahhhhh, I'm still embarrassed, but this morning the watch was still spot-on for keeping time overnight, so it's doing what I bought it for....and I like the watch.


----------



## cuthbert

elsoldemayo said:


> The expensive one arrived recently. I may not stray into Swiss watches again but glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 12510013


You chose well...the Airman, especially in its initial form is always the First GMT watch (Rolexists, have you heard?).


----------



## DeanR

The watch has been lying around for a month or so. I was waiting for a chunky strap ;-)


----------



## cody530

If only they made it in a 40-42mm I'd buy it right now


----------



## SennaGTS

Just got these two NOS!


----------



## cuthbert

All this chatting about new Elektronikas made me wish to get vintage ones.

I decided to get the plastic cases waterproof ones as they are different from those who can be found now as NOS...so I found this unusual Belorussian 55:










And a Soviet export model of the 53B or waterproof, very colorful, with an attractive geometric pattern and Latin letters:










This came with its original peculiar rubber bracelet:


----------



## sideways2

Courtesy of jaykim...thanks for the sale!!!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

My last purchase... A NOS Luch Chkalov with the original box


----------



## sideways2

For my wife...should arrive in time for Christmas LOL!!


----------



## kev80e

I couldn't resist.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

sideways2 said:


> For my wife...should arrive in time for Christmas LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 12520173


That is absolutely georgeous!

Are those bracelet inserts mineral or synthetic?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## sideways2

Thanks!! It was advertised as enamel porcelain...it'll be a fun piece for her


----------



## schnurrp

Type 470 amphibian with somewhat rare "helicopter" dial and back commemorating50 year establishment of KVPO (КВПО) - Kazan helicopter production Association and 200M on bottom.





















Nice even wear with authentic looking original lume, perhaps.


----------



## onastar1989

I bought this non working Raketa watch a few weeks ago for the brass dial with raised numbers, thinking I was going to patina the dial and fit it in a Vostok. But the dial was 33.5mm and shaving it down to 28.5mm to fit would've eaten into the numbers. So, with apologies to the purists, last night I put the dial in an automatic Stürhling whose case I loved. Pretty happy with the result.


----------



## mroatman

I splurged.


----------



## onastar1989

mroatman said:


> I splurged.
> 
> View attachment 12526579
> 
> 
> View attachment 12526581
> 
> 
> View attachment 12526583
> 
> 
> View attachment 12526585


Nice catch!
The second watch from the top is gorgeous. And are those blued hands?
May I ask the brand?


----------



## mroatman

onastar1989 said:


> Nice catch!
> The second watch from the top is gorgeous. And are those blued hands?
> May I ask the brand?


Thanks!

Yes, they are blued hands. The brand is Pobeda (or "Victory" in Russian). This particular model was made at the ZIM watch factory in Samara. This watch is not rare, but difficult to find in good condition. I've been looking for a very long time.

You can see it in the 1953 export catalog:

















In fact, it is actually on the cover of said catalog.


----------



## onastar1989

mroatman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, they are blued hands. The brand is Pobeda (or "Victory" in Russian). This particular model was made at the ZIM watch factory in Samara. This watch is not rare, but difficult to find in good condition. I've been looking for a very long time.
> 
> You can see it in the 1953 export catalog:
> 
> View attachment 12526739
> 
> 
> View attachment 12526743
> 
> 
> In fact, it is actually on the cover of said catalog.
> 
> View attachment 12526747


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## DJW GB

Got these the other day for £34 , was not expecting much but after winding and setting after 2 days a couple have gained 2 mins but all are still going :-! . The blue one's date is stuck but very pleased as the 3 steel bracelets are in good nick and probably were fitted when bought new.


----------



## Straight_time

£34...


----------



## onastar1989

DJW GB said:


> Got these the other day for £34 , was not expecting much but after winding and setting after 2 days a couple have gained 2 mins but all are still going :-! . The blue one's date is stuck but very pleased as the 3 steel bracelets are in good nick and probably were fitted when bought new.
> 
> View attachment 12527759


 Wow, the case on the blue one is fantastic!
Is that an early version of Vostok 090 case?


----------



## Straight_time

The watch is originally a Poljot, second half of the Seventies; if I am not mistaken case should be model 156.


----------



## oldfox

Looks like it's new. 
Sellers photos. Waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## DJW GB

A couple of more pic's for onastar 1989 ...







love the brushing





























As you can see in the poorly focused pic its AU20 plated 
and 20mm strap size.


----------



## mroatman

Not today, but I forgot to post last weekend. This is a pretty unusual version of the Signal with relief dial. Notice the concentric circles.

View attachment collage.jpg


----------



## Bostok

Very, very glad to have got one of these :


----------



## onastar1989

DJW GB said:


> A couple of more pic's for onastar 1989 ...
> 
> View attachment 12530149
> love the brushing
> 
> View attachment 12530151
> View attachment 12530153
> 
> 
> View attachment 12530155
> View attachment 12530157
> 
> 
> As you can see in the poorly focused pic its AU20 plated
> and 20mm strap size.


Very cool, thank you. A bit reminiscent of the Vostok 119 and 470 cases, I think. 
Cheers.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Last days I shot less, but always there is something nice. I do not collect Stolichnyje at all. I guess these special will work perfect, if it is surrounded by gold plated Kirovskie crabs.


----------



## armanh

Went on a bit of a marine-themed binge this week. Actual pictures coming when the packages arrive.


----------



## Straight_time

Not today's purchase... I'd rather post here when sure that postal services and customs can't mess up things anymore. :-d

So, actually, freshly arrived:

View attachment IMG_7835.jpg


View attachment IMG_7842.jpg


----------



## onastar1989

DJW GB said:


> A couple of more pic's for onastar 1989 ...
> 
> View attachment 12530149
> love the brushing
> 
> View attachment 12530151
> View attachment 12530153
> 
> 
> View attachment 12530155
> View attachment 12530157
> 
> 
> As you can see in the poorly focused pic its AU20 plated
> and 20mm strap size.


119 and 470 cases (photos borrowed from the internet)


----------



## schnurrp

Straight_time said:


> Not today's purchase... I'd rather post here when sure that postal services and customs can't mess up things anymore. :-d
> 
> So, actually, freshly arrived:
> 
> View attachment 12532985
> 
> 
> View attachment 12532987


So nice! "NOS" candidates have their own aesthetic.

Wonder why they didn't use black hands?

Google translates that "March of the World" and flags of the permanent UN security council member countries are displayed. The logo at the top is familiar but I can't place it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Google translates that "March of the World" and flags of the permanent UN security council member countries are displayed. The logo at the top is familiar but I can't place it.


In Russian, the words for "peace" and "world" are the same. Couldn't tell you why.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-1991-peace-march-watches-732852.html


----------



## kev80e

Some nice stuff here while I wasn't looking. 
DJW fantastic haul for ridiculously cheap and Dash's 090 case is just great.

I got this .








To be 're-dialled with this.







Maybe.


----------



## cptwalker

mroatman said:


> Not today, but I forgot to post last weekend. This is a pretty unusual version of the Signal with relief dial. Notice the concentric circles.


It's so mint! So beautiful. I don't know how you do it lol. I've been looking everyday for a month for one of these after I let one slip on me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

cptwalker said:


> It's so mint! So beautiful. I don't know how you do it lol. I've been looking everyday for a month for one of these after I let one slip on me


PM


----------



## dutchassasin

wasn't really planning on buying another watch, but i couldn't refuse at that price point.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, they are blued hands. The brand is Pobeda (or "Victory" in Russian). This particular model was made at the ZIM watch factory in Samara. This watch is not rare, but difficult to find in good condition. I've been looking for a very long time.
> 
> You can see it in the 1953 export catalog:
> 
> View attachment 12526739
> 
> 
> View attachment 12526743
> 
> 
> In fact, it is actually on the cover of said catalog.
> 
> View attachment 12526747


Just to make you, guys, a little bit jealous


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Just to make you, guys, a little bit jealous


I reserve comment (hatred, jealousy, desire to kill) until mine arrives.

By the way, notice the slight font differences on the dial. My numbers are more blocky and squarish (especially 3 and 9), whereas yours are nicely rounded. Wonder which came first.

We'll have to compare date stamps upon arrival....


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> I reserve comment (hatred, jealousy, desire to kill) until mine arrives.
> 
> By the way, notice the slight font differences on the dial. My numbers are more blocky and squarish (especially 3 and 9), whereas yours are nicely rounded. Wonder which came first.
> 
> We'll have to compare date stamps upon arrival....


Yes, the catalogue shows smth more close to yours piece font pattern - mine is 1953 and from ZIM.


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> oldfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make you, guys, a little bit jealous
> 
> 
> 
> I reserve comment (hatred, jealousy, desire to kill) until mine arrives.
Click to expand...

All of them, for both of you.


----------



## Sansoni7

Four.....


----------



## kalvinoz

This week I bought my first three mechanical watches. 2 of them belong in this forum:

Raketa 24h with world cities - I taught myself how to read Cyrillic and Greek letters in high school, and still derive a special joy from deciphering recognisable words
View attachment 12538319


A Raketa Big Zero - when researching the 24h watch, I came across this model and fell in love with the avantgardist aesthetic and, well, the Big Zero
View attachment 12538321


Now I just need to wait for these 2 to make it to my mail box. Hopefully it won't take much longer than a month. Can't wait!


----------



## sideways2




----------



## Bostok

oldfox said:


> Just to make you, guys, a little bit jealous
> View attachment 12535289
> 
> 
> View attachment 12535293
> 
> 
> View attachment 12535295





mroatman said:


> I reserve comment (hatred, jealousy, desire to kill) until mine arrives.
> 
> By the way, notice the slight font differences on the dial. My numbers are more blocky and squarish (especially 3 and 9), whereas yours are nicely rounded. Wonder which came first.
> 
> We'll have to compare date stamps upon arrival....


I have to find an original crown I guess, but at less than 3 euros I think I didn't "splurge"  (I had to search that in the dictionary, by the way #mroatman)


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> I have to find an original crown I guess, but at less than 3 euros I think I didn't "splurge"  (I had to search that in the dictionary, by the way #mroatman)


I guess all my GRE studying paid off 

Technically speaking, you'll also need an hour hand in order to absolutely authentic. But a great price indeed.


----------



## Bostok

Hmmm, indeed... damn, you've ruined my day with you sharp eye ...  
Joke aside, thank you so much for your precious input, I'll see if it's worth the hassle or it will make it to the parts bin  
Beautiful watch by the way, congratulations to both of you!

P.S. I’m not a native English speaker, so it’s not your GRE, I’m just the dumb here


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> P.S. I'm not a native English speaker, so it's not your GRE, I'm just the dumb here


Well, you could have fooled me for a native. You write very well.


----------



## Sansoni7

Two more...


----------



## Don_Pedalis

And today I'm selling
Slightly Used Rare Russian (Soviet) watch Vostok Gold Plated | eBay
Slightly Used Unique Silver Award Russian watch Platinor | eBay


----------



## SennaGTS

Just got this one after months of searching for a nice crab!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I've always loved the 1st generation AMFIBIA SCUBA... That unique and weird beast!!!

It was really easy for me to surrender to the new Scuba which I like even more!

So now the waiting game beggins 










Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Kirovskie. Fresh import from Czech Republic. Though it will be in definitely nicer dial and case condition. Of course it is possible to wash that dirt and renovate, but it means one extra evening spend with tampon and lemon juice.


----------



## mroatman

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Of course it is possible to wash that dirt and renovate, but it means one extra evening spend with tampon and lemon juice.


Most folks around here (myself included) don't mess with dial cleaning for fear of ruining the dial.

Tell us more about this technique, comrade!


----------



## amil

Lol965 said:


>


 2209


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> 2209


Really? 2209 in a Russian-era watch? That would be very unusual. We have to see a movement picture.


----------



## Luis965

schnurrp said:


> Really? 2209 in a Russian-era watch? That would be very unusual. We have to see a movement picture.





amil said:


> 2209


2409


----------



## liahim




----------



## do_checkdate

Slava Sekonda, boxed with what I think it's the original expanding bracelet. A bargain at twice the price! Well, maybe not quite that much but a bargain anyway.
















A Sekonda Poljot to go with a nearly identical Poljot Cornavin my wife bought me


----------



## Sansoni7

Another one...


----------



## amil




----------



## MattBrace

amil said:


>


Can we see the paperwork that goes with the Vostok please, it's a rare case type and not currently listed on the Vostok database.


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks


----------



## Sansoni7

One more....from 1990.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

New arrivals for today PART 1. Gagarin monument + civilian Wostok + NOS case for the 50 years USSR anniversary ZIM that I received last week.


----------



## Luis965

Back to the Pocket models:


----------



## DJW GB

Marvolouse 

Billy Super Duper


----------



## DJW GB

DJW GB said:


> Marvolouse
> 
> Billy Super Duper


Sorry I meant fantastic. L.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## Bostok

Not the usually (I guess a more recent) iteration but in perfect condition nevertheless:


----------



## XsiOn

dutchassasin said:


> wasn't really planning on buying another watch, but i couldn't refuse at that price point.


I am also looking for RR.... Anyone has one to sell?

Peter


----------



## armanh

Not today, but recent arrival & first day wearing it:


----------



## russkiyfan

Just ebayed this komandirskie. I have no idea when it was made and if it was thrown together from bits and pieces. Would be great to know if it's legit or not and when it was made if someone can shed some light on it for me.


----------



## watch22

The super rare Pobeda orange tree child's watch.


----------



## mroatman

watch22 said:


> The super rare Pobeda orange tree child's watch.


I always thought it was an apple tree.


----------



## rothko

mroatman said:


> I always thought it was an apple tree.


Are we now literally comparing apples and oranges!?!

In the spirit of the Vostok blurple dial, could this be the orple tree dial? (It does suspiciously resemble a yellow apple, but I prefer the orple concept!)


----------



## armanh

Near mint condition


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

armanh said:


> Near mint condition
> 
> Arman, congrats. That model it is nice only in perfect condition. Great watch.


----------



## dutchassasin

russkiyfan said:


> View attachment 12562283
> 
> 
> Just ebayed this komandirskie. I have no idea when it was made and if it was thrown together from bits and pieces. Would be great to know if it's legit or not and when it was made if someone can shed some light on it for me.


i think it legit, made probably 1995 for the 50th anniversary of the great patriotic war


----------



## Neruda

Russkiyfan - the design shows the Soviet Order of Victory, commemorating the Great Patriotic War (or World War 2). The medal was only awarded 19 times to the top military commanders and the originals are in platinum with diamonds! I agree with Dutchassasin, looks good.


----------



## watch22

rothko said:


> Are we now literally comparing apples and oranges!?!
> 
> In the spirit of the Vostok blurple dial, could this be the orple tree dial? (It does suspiciously resemble a yellow apple, but I prefer the orple concept!)


Let's split the difference and call it a lemon tree.


----------



## Neruda

Wife says they're grapefruit, so that's sorted...


----------



## Sansoni7

My new Slava...quartz


----------



## russkiyfan

dutchassasin said:


> i think it legit, made probably 1995 for the 50th anniversary of the great patriotic war





Neruda said:


> Russkiyfan - the design shows the Soviet Order of Victory, commemorating the Great Patriotic War (or World War 2). The medal was only awarded 19 times to the top military commanders and the originals are in platinum with diamonds! I agree with Dutchassasin, looks good.


Большой спасибо! I didn't expect it to be anything legit at all tbh. I might make it my new daily watch when it arrives.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Just bought this one... Liked the dial a lot

Is that case Stainless or brass ?


----------



## mroatman

Neruda said:


> Wife says they're grapefruit, so that's sorted...


Xmas is coming up. What's your size?

https://www.redbubble.com/people/wi...eed-google-my-wife-knows-everything?p=t-shirt


----------



## mroatman

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Just bought this one... Liked the dial a lot
> Is that case Stainless or brass ?


Unfortunately, the case is not original to the dial. That said, the dial is exceptionally rare.

Originally this had a "swing-lug" case with crown guard:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vostok-wostok-vostok-70-/391892779767?hash=item5b3ea142f7:g:rnMAAOSw5dNWjAed


----------



## mroatman

Show of hands -- who else has a "slash-dial" Raketa 2603? This is the second I've ever seen.

Looks like it'll polish up nicely, but we'll have to wait for the after photos.


----------



## mroatman

Not a lot to go on, but certainly a very rare dial.









Same here:









Again, gotta wait for after photos ?


----------



## watch22

How much restoration do you do these days other than cleaning? Lume?


----------



## mroatman

watch22 said:


> How much restoration do you do these days other than cleaning? Lume?


Pretty much everything except a full service. While I'm technically capable of stripping a watch to its component parts, cleaning them, and putting it all back together (at least a three-hand watch and most basic calendars -- no chronographs for me, thanks), I'm pretty clumsy overall and usually end up requiring a spare for that part I sent pinging across the room. So I generally leave servicing to a professional.

But anything cosmetic, I'm game. For example, on the EWA, I'll probably do the following:


Brush away surface dirt from the dial (it looks pretty weathered and there's no changing that)
Source and fit a proper second hand (and pinion, if necessary)
Relume (actually, repaint) the hour and minute hands
Clean and buff the case
Polish or replace the crystal
I promise after pictures when all is said and done ?


----------



## watch22

mroatman said:


> Pretty much everything except a full service. While I'm technically capable of stripping a watch to its component parts, cleaning them, and putting it all back together (at least a three-hand watch and most basic calendars -- no chronographs for me, thanks), I'm pretty clumsy overall and usually end up requiring a spare for that part I sent pinging across the room. So I generally leave servicing to a professional.
> 
> But anything cosmetic, I'm game. For example, on the EWA, I'll probably do the following:
> 
> 
> Brush away surface dirt from the dial (it looks pretty weathered and there's no changing that)
> Source and fit a proper second hand (and pinion, if necessary)
> Relume (actually, repaint) the hour and minute hands
> Clean and buff the case
> Polish or replace the crystal
> I promise after pictures when all is said and done 


That's a lot - and keeps the watch "original". Just cleaning.

That's sounds appealing to me to learn; in the way learning to play the piano sounds appealing (only it it takes no effort or time ). Maybe some day.

I only buy cosmetically clean watches now - preferably NOS. No need for any service.

That's why my recent purchases have been children watches - they seem to be plentiful in good condition. That, and the fact that you're Hoovering up all the good watches!


----------



## mroatman

watch22 said:


> That, and the fact that you're Hoovering up all the good watches!


Haven't bought a watch from eBay in weeks! They're all yours!



watch22 said:


> That's a lot - and keeps the watch "original". Just cleaning.
> That's sounds appealing to me to learn; in the way learning to play the piano sounds appealing (only it it takes no effort or time ). Maybe some day.


More info: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/beginners-exterior-watch-detailing-videos-3983474.html


----------



## Dub Rubb

So after opening up all of this.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb

I found this. . .









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb

Which in turn contained this. It looks like the seller through in some sweet cufflinks! What a guy!









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## LightDot

A Slava 2414. From the eighties?

I'm almost shamed to admit that I paid a whopping 3 EUR.

Works perfectly, its coat of Au10 gold is pretty much intact. Also manages to strip the skin of my fingers if I want to wind it fully.

The twin barrel movement is a bit reluctant to communicate when enough is enough, besides that, stopping when one usually would brings the power reserve to about 36 hours, while being a bit (and that's a gross understatement, if I say so myself) more determined brings it up to nearly 42 hours. As I understand, the factory specification would be 45 hours.

I haven't put it on a timegrapher yet but I can only imagine a service would be in order. As for its accuracy, it seems to be doing well in its present state. About 0s per day in the dial up position, varying within -+3s during the period. I expect a noticeable positional variation, though.

A collage of the seller's photos, for now. It's hard to see this but the hour and minute hands are blued, seconds hand is gold.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

mroatman said:


> Unfortunately, the case is not original to the dial. That said, the dial is exceptionally rare.
> 
> Originally this had a "swing-lug" case with crown guard:


The case I bought is obviously not a type 250 but rather a type 020. Also the dial on mine has no date window, which makes the dial more symetric and nicer IMO.

That same seller also propose this one with same dial.... Is it legit ?


----------



## Neruda

Clockworkblueorange - I have my doubts. The dial looks too clean and there isn't any discolouration to the lume dots which I would expect. The hands also appear to be post-Soviet (the lume strip on the minute hand was longer). The caseback is also one I associate with the 1990s and not the Soviet era.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Nice find on the minute hand Neruda

At least the one I choose has a longer lumed minute hand, but the lume on the hand looks older than the lume on the dial... I still wonder if the dial is a NOS or a fake...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Double post.. sorry


----------



## bpmurray

On its way, obtained through the very kind help of comrade Don_Pedalis, who went above and beyond in (1) purchasing this watch in person, (2) having it serviced, (3) having the original damaged internal index ring replaced with a clean one from another Slava Amphibian, and (4) sending a spare crown as well. Three cheers for Don_Pedalis, and thank you for the help!


----------



## mariomart

Clockworkblueorange said:


> .. I still wonder if the dial is a NOS or a fake...


My gut feeling is that the dial is from the mythical "Chiotopol" factory. It's just too clean and the lume looks machine applied and too small for that era of watch dials. With the sudden appearance of so many relatively rare dials it sort of points to the dials being fake/reproduction.


----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## LightDot

This just arrived at my doorstep, so let me present my Франкенштейн, или Современный Полёт. In short, Frankenpoljot!

I really don't like to buy watches that aren't completely original and I had my share of doubts whether I should... but I did.  The upside is that I got it for about 25 EUR so there's room for improvement without breaking the bank.

I'm far from being an expert on Poljot 2209 but my take on this is:

- originally made somewhere between 1964 and 1968
- replaced crown and glass (quite high domed)
- original case, original dial and possibly original hands
- movement original to the period apart from the entire balance bridge (including the regulator, balance complete, etc.).

The entire balance bridge is from a newer version of the movement, with beat adjustment lever and newer balance type... Far from ideal, I know! But, instead of gathering the peasants to burn the place down, this Frankenpoljot is now likely to get another chance. b-)

A collage of seller's photos, until I get a chance to make some of my own:









It's to early to say anything about how it performs, but it's winding very smoothly and ticking nicely...

Any comments whether my description is correct or not are highly appreciated!


----------



## mroatman

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Nice find on the minute hand Neruda
> At least the one I choose has a longer lumed minute hand, but the lume on the hand looks older than the lume on the dial... I still wonder if the dial is a NOS or a fake...





mariomart said:


> My gut feeling is that the dial is from the mythical "Chiotopol" factory. It's just too clean and the lume looks machine applied and too small for that era of watch dials. With the sudden appearance of so many relatively rare dials it sort of points to the dials being fake/reproduction.


I have to agree with Mario here. I wasn't aware of a fake version of this dial, but it appears it now joins the ranks of other frankendials.

Did the seller advertise this watch as authentic? Were you _hoping _for authentic?

If yes, you have ample grounds to issue a return/refund. If not, then enjoy it


----------



## mroatman

LightDot said:


> This just arrived at my doorstep, so let me present my Франкенштейн, или Современный Полёт. In short, Frankenpoljot!


You have a good eye for detail and have clearly done your research -- but I would not call this a franken. To me, this term carries with it an implication of illegitimacy, and in the case of your lovely Poljot, I don't think that's true. Repaired, yes, but not franken.

The parts you mention (balance, crystal, crown) are perhaps the three most commonly-serviced parts in the normal lifespan of a watch, at least in my experience. Crystals crack, crowns get worn out, balances stop swinging. These things happen, and replacement components don't de-legitimize a watch in any way.

These replacements could have been made years ago by the original owner, or done last week to give the watch new life. But the major components of the watch all fit together perfectly and appear authentic. Chiefly, I see a nice original dial in excellent condition, a proper hand set, the correct old-style case with extra thick gold-plating and curved lugs, an appropriate caseback with circular brushing, and a period-correct movement with pentagon 1MWF logo.

In my opinion, you found a very nice, legitimate watch -- especially for the price -- and personally I would wear it with pride ?


----------



## mroatman

I'd like to think I got pretty lucky with this one:









Not well known, but found inside is a rare-ish 21-jewel 1MWF export movement. I doubt I'll ever get my hands on the Sekonda diver, so this will have to do for now.

I think after a clean/polish/relume, it'll look as good as this one, which sold last week for $103/delivered (!):


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> I'd like to think I got pretty lucky with this one:
> 
> View attachment 12574129
> 
> 
> Not well known, but found inside is a rare-ish 21-jewel 1MWF export movement. I doubt I'll ever get my hands on the Sekonda diver, so this will have to do for now.
> 
> I think after a clean/polish/relume, it'll look as good as this one, which sold last week for $103/delivered (!):
> 
> View attachment 12574131


I hate you!


----------



## Sansoni7

*mroatman*, do you know why the Poljot i posted above has the name «M Silgar» in the model?
Thanks


----------



## Straight_time

schnurrp said:


> I hate you!


Get in line, there's a queue for that.









:-d


----------



## Straight_time

I'm breaking my self-imposed prohibition of posting watches which are still in the mail but what the hell, _when the going gets tough... _









For a little less than 60 euros delivered, I think I just can't complain.


----------



## schnurrp

Straight_time said:


> I'm breaking my self-imposed prohibition of posting watches which are still in the mail but what the hell, _when the going gets tough... _
> 
> View attachment 12574659
> 
> 
> For a little less than 60 euros delivered, I think I just can't complain.


Not feeling too good about you, either!


----------



## sideways2

After watching this one being relisted a few times I couldn't help myself anymore LOL!! I liked the way the brass came out 

I would appreciate opinions on band options!!


----------



## schnurrp

sideways2 said:


> After watching this one being relisted a few times I couldn't help myself anymore LOL!! I liked the way the brass came out
> 
> I would appreciate opinions on band options!!
> 
> View attachment 12575533
> 
> 
> View attachment 12575535
> 
> 
> View attachment 12575537


That's a nice looking watch, comrade. I believe ZIM put the thinnest layer of chrome on their watches than any other manufacturer.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I hate you!





Straight_time said:


> Get in line, there's a queue for that.


Now now, guys, you're making me blush ☺


----------



## mroatman

Sansoni7 said:


> *mroatman*, do you know why the Poljot i posted above has the name «M Silgar» in the model?
> Thanks


I'm sorry, I've gone back through the past five pages and cannot find your post. Can you link it or repost?

I've run a search for "M Silgar Poljot" and only found one example (here). If this is the watch you're talking about, I have no idea what the "M Silgar" referrs to. Perhaps it's a company that ordered a small number of customized watches for their employees.


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> For a little less than 60 euros delivered, I think I just can't complain.


----------



## LightDot

mroatman said:


> You have a good eye for detail and have clearly done your research -- but I would not call this a franken. To me, this term carries with it an implication of illegitimacy, and in the case of your lovely Poljot, I don't think that's true. Repaired, yes, but not franken.
> 
> The parts you mention (balance, crystal, crown) are perhaps the three most commonly-serviced parts in the normal lifespan of a watch, at least in my experience. Crystals crack, crowns get worn out, balances stop swinging. These things happen, and replacement components don't de-legitimize a watch in any way.
> 
> These replacements could have been made years ago by the original owner, or done last week to give the watch new life. But the major components of the watch all fit together perfectly and appear authentic. Chiefly, I see a nice original dial in excellent condition, a proper hand set, the correct old-style case with extra thick gold-plating and curved lugs, an appropriate caseback with circular brushing, and a period-correct movement with pentagon 1MWF logo.
> 
> In my opinion, you found a very nice, legitimate watch -- especially for the price -- and personally I would wear it with pride ?


Thanks! It's getting a new strap today and I'm going to do just that, wear it. Heh, the old strap was the only thing that really did need cleansing with fire...

Anyway, I see your point and agree, it's bit too harsh calling it a Franken. All and all, it's a beautiful and mostly original watch. The crown and glass never were an issue for me, those are expendable parts and easily replaceable, just the balance bridge. But even the bridge and related parts are still original Poljot 2209 parts, albeit newer ones, so no harm there either. I might remedy that some time in the future though, but there's no rush.

I'm pleasantly surprised, the watch lost 2s in the past 12h, dial up. I'm pretty sure it would benefit from a service, but it seems to be chugging along nicely.


----------



## Sansoni7

mroatman said:


> I'm sorry, I've gone back through the past five pages and cannot find your post. Can you link it or repost?
> 
> I've run a search for "M Silgar Poljot" and only found one example (here). If this is the watch you're talking about, I have no idea what the "M Silgar" referrs to. Perhaps it's a company that ordered a small number of customized watches for their employees.


Thanks *mroatman*.
Here it is my post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-29.html#post44305195
________________________

https://70swatchesgallery.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/silgar-watches/#more-1358

[url]http://www.russianwatchguide.com/ussr-time.htm
[/URL]


----------



## schnurrp

Sansoni7 said:


>


A short run logo dial run for a SILGAR company?

A quick search did not turn up that logo.


----------



## Neruda

Here are a couple more Silgars from the Internet. Perhaps M(ount?) Silgar was a retailer which sold both Soviet and Swiss watches (marked"extra"?) under their own brand.


----------



## Neruda

And another Swiss Silgar. What language is the day/date window?


----------



## schnurrp

Neruda said:


> Here are a couple more Silgars from the Internet. Perhaps M(ount?) Silgar was a retailer which sold both Soviet and Swiss watches (marked"extra"?) under their own brand.
> View attachment 12576239
> 
> View attachment 12576241


Good stuff, comrade Neruda. Where was chrono made?


----------



## Sansoni7

Neruda said:


> And another Swiss Silgar. What language is the day/date window?
> View attachment 12576261


Portuguese language ( Terça feira_ «Tuesday» in English.)


----------



## Sansoni7

Neruda said:


> Here are a couple more Silgars from the Internet. Perhaps M(ount?) Silgar was a retailer which sold both Soviet and Swiss watches (marked"extra"?) under their own brand.
> View attachment 12576239
> 
> View attachment 12576241


Yes, but in my example, the watch has two «brands», «Poljot»...and «M Silgar».


----------



## Neruda

I guess that Sansoni/'s example has both the names of the retailer, Silgar, and the manufacturer, Poljot. Many retailers used to brand Swiss watches with their own name, but perhaps in this case Poljot didn't want to completely cede its association with the watch.

Silgar Extra seem to be all made in Switzerland. The chronograph I showed has a genuine Swiss Valjoux movement.

Here's another Russian Silgar pocket-watch: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/relgio-silgar-antiguidade-com-18-rubis-IDymL0d.html#a12d6f41cb Reminds me a bit of Serkisof, a Turkish firm which sold Soviet watches to the railway company in Turkey.

Finally another Swiss Silgar with a Portuguese day/date (I think), which perhaps strengthens the possibility that Silgar was a retailer/importer based in Portugal:


----------



## arogle1stus

I owned both the Komanderiske and the Amphbia.
Komanderiske with it's Rube Goldberg style date setting not withstanding is a fave.
The Amphibia nit so much. He and I didn't share the right chemistry somehow
Svetlansa at Christopal City must've been sampling the tater juice the day she cased
the Amphib!!! So it found it's way to Goodwill. My watchmaker refused to look at it.
No mo Amphibias fer me!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## schnurrp

It's driving me crazy, in this context what does "silgar" mean?


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi Neruda
Thanks for your contribution.
I asked the seller to know someting more about the «Silgar/Serkisof».
_____________
«Finally another Swiss Silgar with a Portuguese day/date (I think), which perhaps strengthens the possibility that Silgar was a retailer/importer based in Portugal»....i think so, and perhaps he selt both Russian and swiss watches ( mechanism) with te brand «Silgar».


----------



## Neruda

Schnurrp - A possibility is SILVA, GOMES E ABREU, LDA, a Portuguese company apparently formed in 1968 and now insolvent which traded under the name of Silgar. At one time they seem to have imported agricultural machinery, but perhaps they also had a line in watches? Best I can come up with!
https://www.einforma.pt/servlet/app...AO_COMERCIAL/nif/500248893/denominacao/SILGAR


----------



## mroatman

LightDot said:


> Heh, the old strap was the only thing that really did need cleansing with fire...


Has it already been reduced to ashes? If not, I might be interested in taking it off your hands. I love these ugly, worn-out vintage straps


----------



## Sansoni7

Neruda said:


> Schnurrp - A possibility is SILVA, GOMES E ABREU, LDA, a Portuguese company apparently formed in 1968 and now insolvent which traded under the name of Silgar. At one time they seem to have imported agricultural machinery, but perhaps they also had a line in watches? Best I can come up with!
> https://www.einforma.pt/servlet/app...AO_COMERCIAL/nif/500248893/denominacao/SILGAR


Probably....
Tks.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> It's driving me crazy, in this context what does "silgar" mean?


The verb "silgar" is translated by the internet as "to whistle", "to tow a boat with a rope", and "to propel a boat with paddles".

Then I found this:

"Silgar is the name with which it is known the main beach of Sangenjo (Galician municipality on the banks of the Ría de Pontevedra, in Spain). The beach measures more than 800 meters and is accompanied end to end by the walk that takes its name. It is the most representative beach of the municipality as it runs past the buildings of one of the main streets of the town.

On its left end is *La Punta del Vicaño, which is a protruding rock formation* that separates this beach from Baltar beach in the town of Portonovo but belonging to the same town hall....."

Maybe this rock formation is what the logo represents. I was not able to find an image that would warrant that logo, however.


----------



## Sansoni7

So many doubts.....


----------



## watch22

This fun Amphibia.

Seller pics look good.


----------



## rothko

watch22 said:


> This fun Amphibia.
> 
> Seller pics look good.


Whoa! The patina on the hand and dial lume is awesome!


----------



## watch22

rothko said:


> Whoa! The patina on the hand and dial lume is awesome!


Thanks - that's what I like about it. Looks to be in good shape but age appropriate for a USSR watch.


----------



## liahim

АЧС-1М


----------



## liahim




----------



## armanh

Neptunes & Reef from Meranom, green & orange SE's from comrade tamtkpp (thank you!).


----------



## sideways2

armanh said:


> Neptunes & Reef from Meranom, green & orange SE's from comrade tamtkpp (thank you!).


Absolutely fantastic!! Very nice additions to your collection!! Congrats!!


----------



## armanh

Thank you friend, I've been waiting for these for a month. Now, the difficult part: deciding what to wear tomorrow.



sideways2 said:


> Absolutely fantastic!! Very nice additions to your collection!! Congrats!!


----------



## sideways2

LOL!!! Funny but so true


----------



## liahim




----------



## LightDot

mroatman said:


> LightDot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, the old strap was the only thing that really did need cleansing with fire...
> 
> 
> 
> Has it already been reduced to ashes? If not, I might be interested in taking it off your hands. I love these ugly, worn-out vintage straps
Click to expand...

It lives! 

It isn't even that worn out and it's still functional. The original loop is still present and there is nice gold tone buckle on it that will clean right out. I'll leave everything as is.

It's coming a bit apart at one side (just glue, I suppose, what thread was there is still holding) and a ...er... let's say _nice_ smell of old. A kind of smell that one encounters when opening old wardrobes, for example, that were closed for years. All in all, what some sellers would call a _"honest"_ vintage piece... ;-)

PM me, I'll gladly send it over!


----------



## mroatman

I paid way, way more than I wanted to for these. But on the upside, if both arrive as described, I'll be one extremely happy camper.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> I paid way, way more than I wanted to for these. But on the upside, if both arrive as described, I'll one extremely happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 12583993


Whoops....put a bid on the Poljot before I went to bed I thought no one would be fool enough to go above.

Really feeling bad if I made you pay "way, way" more, I would have been satisfied with "way" more.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Whoops....put a bid on the Poljot before I went to bed I thought no one would be fool enough to go above.
> Really feeling bad if I made you pay "way, way" more, I would have been satisfied with "way" more.


Well, I just barely eked it out. My top bid was $71.55.

As it sat for so many days at $11, I was hoping it'd end up around 20 bucks. But I guess I should be thanking you for not bidding $2 higher.









On the bright side, I've been searching for this model for over a year, you got to save some hard-earned cash, and the seller probably woke up to one of the nicest surprises he's had in a long time.


----------



## mroatman

Also, got these for relatively cheap (€19 and $15, respectively), so I guess it all balances out. That's me done for October, though.


----------



## Disguise

Just picked up a amphibia 420 with a golden scuba dude dial with the date at 3 o'clock. Never seen that dial around before so I hope it's legit. And otherwise it'll be a fun project watch


----------



## Dub Rubb

This just came in the mail. And it took just 10 days to California! Props to meranom. Sorry for the picture quality.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch22

This small lady's Slava.

Sort of looks like a little UFO.


----------



## Sansoni7

Just arrived.
Who knows some information about this URSS brand?
Tks in advance.


----------



## Sansoni7

Just arrived...my first Aviator....i think from Pobeda.
Any comments?


----------



## mroatman

Sansoni7 said:


> Just arrived.
> Who knows some information about this URSS brand?
> Tks in advance.


Nice one! This watch is a Start (Старт) from the Second Moscow Watch Factory. The case is gold-painted aluminum -- quite unusual for a Soviet watch.

This watch had many variations:











Sansoni7 said:


> Just arrived...my first Aviator....i think from Pobeda.
> Any comments?


This is a fantasy watch based on a ZIM 2602. The dial and hands are not original.


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi *mroatman*....many thanks for your help.
Regards
P.S. I must have to look for an original Aviator...


----------



## Robotmensch

Sansoni7 said:


> Just arrived...my first Aviator....i think from Pobeda.
> Any comments?


This was my first "Soviet" watch too :roll: 5 months and 90-100 Soviet watches later I think it did serve a purpose, though, in that it got me addicted to these Soviet/Russian watches b-)

The watch might be fake as sin, but it's still a nice looking one :-!


----------



## Sansoni7

So...two fake watches??? 

:-(


----------



## Robotmensch

There's an endless amount of them. Luckily I was silly enough to buy these two as well when I had just started buying "Soviet" watches  They look brilliant IMO, but they're as fake as can be  

You can do worse than ask here before purchasing one, but in general if you buy a watch in the $10-20 range you're likely to be rather safe as the sellers don't seem to be so keen on faking cheap watches.


----------



## schnurrp

Sansoni7 said:


> Just arrived...my first Aviator....i think from Pobeda.
> Any comments?


"Pobeda" is not the name of a watch company or factory, it means "victory" and five or six different soviet watch factories produced watches with "Pobeda" on the dial to commemorate WWII victory.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> "Pobeda" is not the name of a watch company or factory, it means "victory" and five or six different soviet watch factories produced watches with "Pobeda" on the dial to commemorate WWII victory.


Oh, and as you know, that's not one of them.


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi *schnurrp*, tks for your information.
I put exactly what the seller wrote on ebay.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POBEDA-LACO...242554?hash=item2f09b3d1fa:g:BOoAAOSww9xZL9LO


----------



## Robotmensch

I'm sure you can ask for a refund since it's based on false info. It's neither a Pobeda nor made in USSR. The mechanism might well have been made in the USSR, but the way the add reads this is allegedly a vintage watch - which it is not.


----------



## Sansoni7

I will see the mechanism....


----------



## Sansoni7

Is this one original?

Vintage POBED Military air reconnaissance USSR Russian watch Luftwaffe laco | eBay

Tks


----------



## mroatman

Sansoni7 said:


> Is this one original?
> Vintage POBED Military air reconnaissance USSR Russian watch Luftwaffe laco | eBay
> Tks


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Sansoni7

TKS. ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

Sansoni7 said:


> Hi *schnurrp*, tks for your information.
> I put exactly what the seller wrote on ebay.....
> 
> POBEDA LACO Aviator VERY RARE Mechanical Men&apos;s Wristwatch Made in USSR | eBay


Not always the most reliable information. In fact, if you stay with this long enough you will learn to ignore 75% or more of what sellers are saying and use your own eyes and knowledge to judge what is being sold.

you seem to like the aviator style. Why don't you look for one of these pictured below in a 2002 Poljot catalog. They are available from time to time and not too expensive. It would take some patience. Search "Poljot aviator watch" every day and you should have one before you know it.









Good luck.


----------



## Neruda

Sansoni7 - I agree with Schurrp that the Poljot pilot watches would be a great choice. There are also chronograph, 24 hour and alarm versions if you want some added complications. Poljot stopped making these watches in about 2005, but ex-employees continued under the MakTime and Volmax Aviator brands for another five years or so.

But BEWARE, there are a lot of copies of these. For example, all currently offered on ebay from the Ukraine are modern copies in my opinion. Some points to look out for: second hands should most often be red with a black end - other colours are, I believe, false, as are any with meatballs. Crowns are often (but not always) signed with the Poljot crown or A for Aviator. Casebacks are, I believe, always numbered and this number will look typically different from the rest of the design. Casebacks showing a vintage pilot with no number are, I believe, all false. Low numbers (especially 007 and 008) are suspect. Movements marked SU have normally, I believe, been reused. There are a lot of genuine variations, so these are not necessarily fixed rules but they do add up to give a certain confidence.


----------



## Sansoni7

Thanks for your help...very usefull!


----------



## mroatman

Neruda said:


> second hands should most often be red with a black end - other colours are, I believe, false.


Neon yellow/green is an unusual but viable alternative ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Neon yellow/green is an unusual but viable alternative ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12589525


I really like that model with no branding but, since I am not really knowledgeable on post-soviet "Russian" watches, I would be looking for the "Poljot" brand or crown somewhere as a starting point.

That would be an easy way for a beginner to begin to weed out the knock-offs. Then post your selection for confirmation before buying, if you have time.


----------



## schnurrp

Whoa! This one had me almost buying. Probably get it for less than $100/delivered. Rare 3105 movement (3133 chrono movement without chrono function, for those who are wondering).

Pictured below in 2004 Poljot catalog, upper right:









Probably 40mm+ in diameter, though.


----------



## Sansoni7

Too large this diameter for me....


----------



## Arizone

30th Anniversary


----------



## Sansoni7

Another one.
Hope it is original.


----------



## Sansoni7

Is this model watterproof?


----------



## Neruda

It _*was*_, not to the 200m specification of the Amphibians - more like 30m. However, I would be careful now. Replace the seals and have it checked if you are thinking of using it in a wet environment.


----------



## junkman

bought 2 days ago, waiting for it to arrive


----------



## bpmurray

junkman said:


> bought 2 days ago, waiting for it to arrive


Unusual dial, very cool! You don't see many of these non-Komandirskie Vostoks.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> 30th Anniversary


I've never seen a commemorative that looks so much like the original. They did a great job there, design-wise.


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> I've never seen a commemorative that looks so much like the original. They did a great job there, design-wise.


Oh absolutely, just look at those hands! Apparently it's also the same small size.

One huge drawback, and that's it's quartz movement.

It will make a fun toy for a little while at least.


----------



## cptwalker

This beauty came in today. Made possible by Dashiell. A million thanks! 

Unfortunately it's not running well and needs a service badly. The hour hand sometimes moves without the minute hand when setting the time. I can't find anyone who will service it for an acceptable price and I don't have the expertise to do it myself. I'm considering buying another signal watch, maybe a cheap one from the 80s, with a working movement and doing a movement swap. What do you think guys?

Btw what does the inscription on the case back say. I was told but forgot what the translation was.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

cptwalker said:


> This beauty came in today. Made possible by Dashiell. A million thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not running well and needs a service badly. The hour hand sometimes moves without the minute hand when setting the time. I can't find anyone who will service it for an acceptable price and I don't have the expertise to do it myself. I'm considering buying another signal watch, maybe a cheap one from the 80s, with a working movement and doing a movement swap. What do you think guys?
> 
> Btw what does the inscription on the case back say. I was told but forgot what the translation was.


Nice one!

Personally, I wouldn't swap the movement out unless it's with a period-correct replacement from the early-1960s. There are many subtle and not-so-subtle differences, and a watch like this would lose considerable value with a replacement movement. I should have told you to have Roman service it before sending to you. It would have been no more than $10 there......ugh 

If you don't mind shipping the watch back out again, I can refer to you a number of people who could service for a very reasonable price. But you'll have to pay shipping both ways, and be without your beloved Signal for a few weeks :/

I can't read Cyrillic, but I believe this watch belonged to some hot-shot party official. I think it was a gift from the Minister of the USSR....or something? I'm probably remembering incorrectly. But I recall it being a pretty important watch.


----------



## mroatman

PS - You might have better luck here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-please-decipher-cyrillic-engraving-1757378.html


----------



## schnurrp

cptwalker said:


> This beauty came in today. Made possible by Dashiell. A million thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not running well and needs a service badly. The hour hand sometimes moves without the minute hand when setting the time. I can't find anyone who will service it for an acceptable price and I don't have the expertise to do it myself. I'm considering buying another signal watch, maybe a cheap one from the 80s, with a working movement and doing a movement swap. What do you think guys?
> 
> Btw what does the inscription on the case back say. I was told but forgot what the translation was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I don't think I've seen one with a inscription on the double back before and beautifully done, at that.

Sounds like a problem with the cannon pinion. If that's all it is that's not a hard fix, on par with swapping a movement, perhaps. Any such movement should have a replacement part that would work.

Nice pickup, will be waiting to see what the inscription is.


----------



## junkman

I think it's gorgeous, or not


----------



## sideways2

Arrived the other day


----------



## junkman

it was yesterday


----------



## Robotmensch

junkman said:


> it was yesterday
> View attachment 12596659


You bought it from shalpave?  I had it on my watch list  lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkman

Robotmensch; said:


> You bought it from shalpave?  I had it on my watch list  lol
> 
> yes ;-)


----------



## liahim




----------



## bpmurray

Very nice!


----------



## armanh

liahim said:


> View attachment 12601653


Wow, so rare to see these in such a pristine condition! Congratulations, awesome watch!


----------



## Sansoni7

Just arrived...my first Elektronika....


----------



## yankeexpress

Timex Marlin reissue


----------



## schnurrp

I've never owned one of these. Couldn't find one at a price that made sense given the large number with objectionable stains on the dial around the crown area. This one, once the bad white balance of the photo is taken into account, appears to have some patina, but even. Joke will be on me if the dial is blue. Crown will need to be replaced, perhaps.

View attachment 12610103


----------



## schnurrp

Sorry, picture posting process has fallen apart, again.


----------



## monocel




----------



## Sansoni7

schnurrp said:


> I've never owned one of these. Couldn't find one at a price that made sense given the large number with objectionable stains on the dial around the crown area. This one, once the bad white balance of the photo is taken into account, appears to have some patina, but even. Joke will be on me if the dial is blue. Crown will need to be replaced, perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 12610103


«Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator» 
Something wrong


----------



## elsoldemayo

Bought earlier this week and shipped today. Another addition to the 24hr stable. Not cheap but balanced out by some other bargains this year and the lack of watch purchases since August.


----------



## schnurrp

elsoldemayo said:


> Bought earlier this week and shipped today. Another addition to the 24hr stable. Not cheap but balanced out by some other bargains this year and the lack of watch purchases since August.
> 
> View attachment 12610157


Oh, now that's nice!

And a nice job of justifying, too, comrade.


----------



## schnurrp

Sansoni7 said:


> «Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator»
> Something wrong


Thanks for letting me know, comrade.

Did you see #381?


----------



## dutchassasin

elsoldemayo said:


> Bought earlier this week and shipped today. Another addition to the 24hr stable. Not cheap but balanced out by some other bargains this year and the lack of watch purchases since August.


You wont regret the purchase, an absolute beauty!


----------



## junkman

> View attachment 12610157


Congratulations, for my misfortune I was the second in the bid. o|o|o|o|o|o|o|

It comforts me that now it is in a bune site. Enjoy it. |>|>


----------



## elsoldemayo

junkman said:


> Congratulations, for my misfortune I was the second in the bid. o|o|o|o|o|o|o|
> 
> It comforts me that now it is in a bune site. Enjoy it. |>|>


Hah, wondered which other knowledgeable WIS was bidding against me. I only upped my bid when I spotted another example come up on ebay with a BIN of $300 and decided I wasn't waiting another 6 months to see one on ebay.


----------



## mroatman

elsoldemayo said:


> Bought earlier this week and shipped today. Another addition to the 24hr stable. Not cheap but balanced out by some other bargains this year and the lack of watch purchases since August.


So it was you. Congrats! I'm sure I wasn't the only one eagerly following this auction.

It appeared NOS to me in the photos, so I think you did well. And the Raketa strap is just icing.

Enjoy!


----------



## junkman

elsoldemayo said:


> Hah, wondered which other knowledgeable WIS was bidding against me. I only upped my bid when I spotted another example come up on ebay with a BIN of $300 and decided I wasn't waiting another 6 months to see one on ebay.


Hello teacher, I shrugged my hand, I pushed for a little less and it did not give me time to rectify. I have to admit I was annoyed from that day, but seeing that someone has won the forum and especially you like the 24h and that Nick in Spanish, I have felt good.
You already know that I like many your watches 24h bostok, I take the opportunity to show the last two that I have bought, just a few days after the messages that we cross.


----------



## Beau M

I just ordered my first Russian watch. I went with what everyone probably starts out with, black dial Vostok Scuba Dude. I ordered mine with a green bezel, should look something like this:










Now the waiting game begins for shipping!


----------



## elsoldemayo

junkman said:


> Hello teacher, I shrugged my hand, I pushed for a little less and it did not give me time to rectify. I have to admit I was annoyed from that day, but seeing that someone has won the forum and especially you like the 24h and that Nick in Spanish, I have felt good.
> You already know that I like many your watches 24h bostok, I take the opportunity to show the last two that I have bought, just a few days after the messages that we cross.
> View attachment 12610815
> View attachment 12610817


Very nice. I must try find the one on the left sometime. The one on the right I have the same dial but different bezel.
My max bid on the СЗРП was $212 so you pushed me pretty close. The next one will be yours


----------



## Luis965

One of the most beautiful Raketas that I had ever seen:


----------



## flenr

bought a month ago, but just arrived a few days ago and i finally got around to bringing it out to slap a band on it.

rather convinced the dial's restored (decently high chance, considering the seller's rep) and the crown's replaced, but the movement is sound and i've been looking for a pobeda for a while... what do y'all think?

View attachment 12618571


----------



## elsoldemayo

Pic isn't showing flenr. Try posting again but use the Go Advanced option. Site is having a recurrence of a picture issue that crops up now and then.


----------



## flenr

let's give this another try











flenr said:


> bought a month ago, but just arrived a few days ago and i finally got around to bringing it out to slap a band on it.
> 
> rather convinced the dial's restored (decently high chance, considering the seller's rep) and the crown's replaced, but the movement is sound and i've been looking for a pobeda for a while... what do y'all think?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Can see the pic now. Will leave it to more knowledgeable contributors to comment on it's authenticity or you could post in the Franken QA thread.

Real or fake, it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## do_checkdate

Got myself all worked up to get a military issue 6e4-1 to round off my ratnik collection when I saw this. Vostok 2416b with a unidirectional click bezel! I passed up the chance to get a Generalskie with a click bezel a while back, not knowing it was uncommon, so I went for it. Horribly overpaid for a 2416b but it's pretty and I like the idea of a clicky vostok. Just won't be making any watch purchases for a little while!

View attachment 12621847


----------



## Alexson

After a period of purchasing quite a few pieces I have been feeling very content with my humble collection and had decided to hold off purchasing any more for a while. You know, save up for something special. But then I spent the day in bed with the flue and to pass time I went on eBay and this happened...


----------



## ThePossumKing

It's not really my style, but when it pops up on eBay for $39 BIN with free shipping, I had to grab it

I can always use it for a mod project :-d

Seller's crappy pic


----------



## pochitoski

I'm actually selling my Oris Aquis and my Squale GMT Tropic to fund my next purchase. Hopefully this week I'll have my Sinn


----------



## mroatman

Been looking for this dial for a while.


----------



## GuessWho

2 more Vostoks, I'm thinking of starting a sub-collection for Islamic themed Vostoks (this will make 3 overall so far), there's some really rare ones out there.







This one isn't so rare, but is in great condition:


----------



## Doctor V

Just these 2.... just in case my wife ever reads this forum. Ever......!


----------



## rothko

Doctor V said:


> Just these 2.... just in case my wife ever reads this forum. Ever......!


I love the Scube Dude!!! Great fading/patina!


----------



## schnurrp

This big kirovskie "lightning bolt"(sort of) on the left to match my Chistopol on the right. Appears all authentic, love those "necktie" hands and am hoping it has the original crystal (another pictured).


----------



## Bostok

schnurrp said:


> This big kirovskie "lightning bolt"(sort of) on the left to match my Chistopol on the right. Appears all authentic, love those "necktie" hands and am hoping it has the original crystal (another pictured).
> 
> View attachment 12628433


It also has an interesting script on the coverback, probably in Serbian, do you figured out what it is?
I watched the auction by curiosity, indeed the watch seems genuine and with that personal touch, the final price was steeper then I thought though.


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> It also has an interesting script on the coverback, probably in Serbian, do you figured out what it is?
> I watched the auction by curiosity, indeed the watch seems genuine and with that personal touch, the final price was steeper then I thought though.


I haven't taken the time to try to translate the unusual inscription which appears to have been stamped on. If anyone wants to take a stab I'll picture it below.

This watch wasn't what I would consider a "deal" but that's why you need to get as many deals as possible to make up for those that aren't. Nikola goes way back and she was one of the first sellers to photograph watches held in a hand.

This kirovskie comes in two sizes, I got the big one.


----------



## LightDot

Well, it's Serbo-Croatian and I'm making the distinction for two reasons: the use of the word "odbor" instad of "veće" ("committee") and Latin instead of Cyrillic script. I'd venture to say that it's about 55% against 45% chance that it comes from today's Croatia rather than Serbia, at least originally. But I can't be certain as the word "odbor" is also quite commonly used in Serbian and the Latin script also, so... In any case, the former Yugoslavia without a doubt.

20 years of service
on Yugoslavian Railroad
The syndicate committee

To bad they didn't add the year...

In any case, very nice watches!


----------



## schnurrp

LightDot said:


> Well, it's Serbo-Croatian and I'm making the distinction for two reasons: the use of the word "odbor" instad of "veće" ("committee") and Latin instead of Cyrillic script. I'd venture to say that it's about 55% against 45% chance that it comes from today's Croatia rather than Serbia, at least originally. But I can't be certain as the word "odbor" is also quite commonly used in Serbian and the Latin script also, so... In any case, the former Yugoslavia without a doubt.
> 
> 20 years of service
> on Yugoslavian Railroad
> The syndicate committee
> 
> To bad they didn't add the year...
> 
> In any case, very nice watches!


Thanks, LightDot, much appreciated!


----------



## Sogeha

Not a very unusual or rare Watch, but I bought this some time ago and forgot about it. This morning I remembered it hadn't come and made a mental note to check online. Early afternoon the postman delivered it. I'm very pleased with it and have just ordered a nice strap


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> This kirovskie comes in two sizes, I got the big one.
> 
> View attachment 12628573


According to their reference numbers, the cases (both type 513) are actually identical -- no size difference. I think the catalog just cropped the images poorly.

In fact, the reference codes indicate the watches differ only by their dials, and only one digit at that (dial type 173 vs 174). I suspect this is a minor difference, like a silver- vs champagne-colored dial.

I can't be positive this is what the code is referring to, but I've got one with a silver dial, so we know there were at least these two types.









Nice catch! I'm only a little jealous.


----------



## kev80e

schnurrp said:


> This big kirovskie "lightning bolt"(sort of) on the left to match my Chistopol on the right. Appears all authentic, love those "necktie" hands and am hoping it has the original crystal (another pictured).
> 
> View attachment 12628433





LightDot said:


> Well, it's Serbo-Croatian and I'm making the distinction for two reasons: the use of the word "odbor" instad of "veće" ("committee") and Latin instead of Cyrillic script. I'd venture to say that it's about 55% against 45% chance that it comes from today's Croatia rather than Serbia, at least originally. But I can't be certain as the word "odbor" is also quite commonly used in Serbian and the Latin script also, so... In any case, the former Yugoslavia without a doubt.
> 
> 20 years of service
> on Yugoslavian Railroad
> The syndicate committee
> 
> To bad they didn't add the year...
> 
> In any case, very nice watches!


Very nice piece anyway but with that case back just superb. I'm very jealous. Nice catch Schnurrp .


----------



## schnurrp

kev80e said:


> Very nice piece anyway but with that case back just superb. I'm very jealous. Nice catch Schnurrp .


Thanks, Kev. I thought of you immediately when I got the translation.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> According to their reference numbers, the cases (both type 513) are actually identical -- no size difference. I think the catalog just cropped the images poorly.
> 
> In fact, the reference codes indicate the watches differ only by their dials, and only one digit at that (dial type 173 vs 174). I suspect this is a minor difference, like a silver- vs champagne-colored dial.
> 
> I can't be positive this is what the code is referring to, but I've got one with a silver dial, so we know there were at least these two types.
> 
> View attachment 12629933
> 
> 
> Nice catch! I'm only a little jealous.


I think you are right, Dash. Two things may be driving my interpretation, the "12" on the left-hand example is over-exposed and has lost some detail resulting in a larger gap to the case edge, the band on the right-hand example fits the lugs with no gap, and the lugs look thicker (again from over-exposure of the left-hand one, probably) indicating a different case.

The one in your collection is in a different case and has a different hand set. A quick look through the catalogs of that day turned up only the one pictured. Are you comfortable with your example? Certainly looks all put together and those hands are found on other 2408/9s of the day. I don't want to be too critical since you are completely responsible for me bidding and buying mine.

As far as color goes, looking at the catalog, the right hand one has more of a gold look to the dial.

Could have sworn I've seen a smaller version but I may be thinking of the Chistopol one.


----------



## junkman

one that comes is this case...


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Are you comfortable with your example? Certainly looks all put together and those hands are found on other 2408/9s of the day. I don't want to be too critical since you are completely responsible for me bidding and buying mine.


Yeah, I'm fine with it. Course, I considered that it could be a construction before buying -- but looking a little lower on the very same page in the catalog, you see the case and handset. So those are at least period- and style-appropriate.









Still could be a construction, of course. But the crown is what sealed the deal for me.

Looking closely, you can see that the catalog shows the conical Kirovskie-style crown paired with the crab case. As you know, this isn't the most common crown. But mine has the same. (Hard to see in the photo, but it's there.)















Seems a lot of work to put a pristine dial in the wrong case and also use a pretty rare (but authentic) crown.

Anyway, I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Yeah, I'm fine with it. Course, I considered that it could be a construction before buying -- but looking a little lower on the very same page in the catalog, you see the case and handset. So those are at least period- and style-appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 12631073
> 
> 
> Still could be a construction, of course. But the crown is what sealed the deal for me.
> 
> Looking closely, you can see that the catalog shows the conical Kirovskie-style crown paired with the crab case. As you know, this isn't the most common crown. But mine has the same. (Hard to see in the photo, but it's there.)
> 
> View attachment 12631091
> View attachment 12631093
> 
> 
> Seems a lot of work to put a pristine dial in the wrong case and also use a pretty rare (but authentic) crown.
> 
> Anyway, I won't lose sleep over it.


Agree, completely. Also I like the white dial better, and I'm sure you got a good deal.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> and I'm sure you got a good deal.


About the same you paid for yours. Don't be too jealous.


----------



## mroatman

Back on topic -- snagged a groovy Zaria I'd never seen before.


----------



## deangc

My first vintage purchase. Photos are seller's, as it won't be here for a month. I hadn't really intended to buy without getting input from this forum, but this one popped up with no bids so I made an executive decision and grabbed it. The condition looks pretty good for a ~25 year old watch, at least to me. I paid $25 US - did I screw up?


----------



## schnurrp

deangc said:


> My first vintage purchase. Photos are seller's, as it won't be here for a month. I hadn't really intended to buy without getting input from this forum, but this one popped up with no bids so I made an executive decision and grabbed it. The condition looks pretty good for a ~25 year old watch, at least to me. I paid $25 US - did I screw up?
> 
> View attachment 12632495
> View attachment 12632497
> View attachment 12632499


From my available catalogs this one from '90 comes closest. There do appear to be arabic second/minute numbers at the hour marks, unusual to say the least for a Roman numeral watch. Those "arrows" were in the Vostok quivver (see pic below from '80 catalog) although these might have alway been "skeleton".

I would say 75% chance of authenticity due to the nice even wear and overall good condition. Either an unusual Chistopol product or someone chose and assembled some nice parts, carefully. Impossible to say without some more input. Does another exist out there?


----------



## Neruda

Schnurrp - the catalogue images you link to aren't appearing, at least for me.

This appears to be a black dial version from a 1983-5 catalogue:







Different case, but it at least proves these hands were used with this style of Roman numerals dial.


----------



## mroatman

Neruda said:


> This appears to be a black dial version from a 1983-5 catalogue:


It's actually blue, but no matter 

Similar hands were used on another Roman numeral dial, which comes to mind -- but now we're veering way off course.


----------



## schnurrp

Neruda said:


> Schnurrp - the catalogue images you link to aren't appearing, at least for me.
> 
> This appears to be a black dial version from a 1983-5 catalogue:
> View attachment 12632831
> 
> Different case, but it at least proves these hands were used with this style of Roman numerals dial.


These are the two I referenced:


----------



## deangc

schnurrp said:


> From my available catalogs this one from '90 comes closest. There do appear to be arabic second/minute numbers at the hour marks, unusual to say the least for a Roman numeral watch. Those "arrows" were in the Vostok quivver (see pic below from '80 catalog) although these might have alway been "skeleton".
> 
> I would say 75% chance of authenticity due to the nice even wear and overall good condition. Either an unusual Chistopol product or someone chose and assembled some nice parts, carefully. Impossible to say without some more input. Does another exist out there?
> 
> View attachment 12632573
> 
> 
> View attachment 12632563


Thanks for the information - it amazes me how much you people know about this stuff. The hands do look like that second watch, including the sphere on the hour hand. Whether or not it's a composite (would that make it a franken?) I think it an attractive and unusual watch. If you're interested I'll post more pictures when it arrives.


----------



## deangc

mroatman said:


> It's actually blue, but no matter
> 
> Similar hands were used on another Roman numeral dial, which comes to mind -- but now we're veering way off course.
> 
> View attachment 12633577
> 
> 
> View attachment 12633579


Ok, now that's an unusual watch. I might have to hunt around for one of those.


----------



## deangc

Neruda said:


> Schnurrp - the catalogue images you link to aren't appearing, at least for me.
> 
> This appears to be a black dial version from a 1983-5 catalogue:
> View attachment 12632831
> 
> Different case, but it at least proves these hands were used with this style of Roman numerals dial.


Interestingly, I just found another Vostok on Ebay with the same hands, although the face is different:







I guess this is good.


----------



## Arizone

I didn't need a third Neptune that I probably wouldn't keep in the long run but for the right price...


----------



## mroatman

deangc said:


> Interestingly, I just found another Vostok on Ebay with the same hands, although the face is different:


The hands are legitimate Vostok production, no question about that. They're also well known on this model (1, 2).

The question is whether the hands are appropriate on your watch in particular, and that is a harder question to answer without better evidence.

I agree it's a nice-looking watch. I'd enjoy it and try not to lose sleep over the hands


----------



## junkman

hi, after turning it over he has fallen with these two, he already had them but the price and the bracelets they have was difficult to hold


----------



## deangc

schnurrp said:


> I would say 75% chance of authenticity due to the nice even wear and overall good condition. Either an unusual Chistopol product or someone chose and assembled some nice parts, carefully. Impossible to say without some more input. Does another exist out there?


Here's another one on Ebay, although the second hand is very different.


----------



## schnurrp

deangc said:


> Here's another one on Ebay, although the second hand is very different.


There you go. Some of the models in that case had the meatball hand in the '90 catalog but I think the straight black is more likely:


----------



## schnurrp

Got this one yesterday, a stainless steel automatic "model 9" from the '68 Sekonda catalog. This was the second most expensive men's watch in the catalog, after the 3017s, at just over ten pounds*.

Appears to have its original "window" crystal.















*163 pounds today.


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## GuessWho

Another one from Alexei, according to Levenberg's book the dial shows a flag from Tajikstan (although I cannot find an example of it online anywhere, could've been a regional flag)


----------



## sideways2

It finally wore me down...couldn't resist the brass!!


----------



## junkman

.. and in the end I fell


----------



## Sansoni7

One of my Slava(s):


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hi there.

Something hot from Russland came yesterday. Kirovskie crab compass. I guess it is one of the most rare Kirovskie in crab case in general. I have seen that just twice. First time, just found case and signed steel back (it has Kirova`s 1MWF logotype and dedicated case) and had no idea what is that.

Dash, I am your debtor for future. Without your help, there will be no hope to reach it. I wish you gonna like Błonie crab I have send you.

Warm greetings from Poland, 
Lucas


----------



## do_checkdate

My W&CM arrived today.







Really like the look of the dial and all-black bezel markings. Interested to see an SU-marked 2416b inside but not too happy to see that all the outer edges are bevelled except on the balance, which has straight edges. Post-Soviet Vostok using up old stocks? Condition is really good generally, doesn't look like anything has happened to it to cause damage to the balance. Not terribly worried about the authenticity of the movement as I really bought this one for the dial and click bezel, but would be nice if anyone has any ideas why this would be.


----------



## kev80e

do_checkdate said:


> My W&CM arrived today.
> View attachment 12645391
> 
> Really like the look of the dial and all-black bezel markings. Interested to see an SU-marked 2416b inside but not too happy to see that all the outer edges are bevelled except on the balance, which has straight edges. Post-Soviet Vostok using up old stocks? Condition is really good generally, doesn't look like anything has happened to it to cause balance to the damage. Not terribly worried about the authenticity of the movement as I really bought this one for the dial and click bezel, but would be nice if anyone has any ideas why this would be.
> View attachment 12645431


Absolutely brilliant catch congratulations. I'd love one of these in my collection.


----------



## do_checkdate

I love my new Vostok W&CH. Errr...


----------



## Bostok

deangc said:


> My first vintage purchase. Photos are seller's, as it won't be here for a month. I hadn't really intended to buy without getting input from this forum, but this one popped up with no bids so I made an executive decision and grabbed it. The condition looks pretty good for a ~25 year old watch, at least to me. I paid $25 US - did I screw up?
> 
> View attachment 12632495
> View attachment 12632497
> View attachment 12632499


Even if you'll never know for sure if it's genuine or not, here is an other image from a 1992 calendar with simillar dial/hands combination:


----------



## junkman

10 minutes ago


----------



## Bostok

Second Moon Rise... Interesting patina and exterior dial blue colour variation (different lot probably and very Vostok so to speak - see all the blue scuba variations)


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Got this one yesterday, a stainless steel automatic "model 9" from the '68 Sekonda catalog. This was the second most expensive men's watch in the catalog, after the 3017s, at just over ten pounds*.
> Appears to have its original "window" crystal.
> *163 pounds today.


Can't wait to see that one after a good clean and polish!


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> Even if you'll never know for sure if it's genuine or not, here is an other image from a 1992 calendar with simillar dial/hands combination:


Excellent find. Evidence-wise, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## junkman

change of thread ... not now. I bought it


----------



## Bostok

///initial response moved to franken thread

And back to topic, bought this to complete my old little Pobedas line up:


----------



## Bostok

Bostok said:


> Even if you'll never know for sure if it's genuine or not, here is an other image from a 1992 calendar with simillar dial/hands combination:





mroatman said:


> Excellent find. Evidence-wise, it doesn't get much better than that.


There's one on auction in the US right now  :

https://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/Vintag...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*(well, last night technically) Vostok Amfibia All lume dial, 20atm*


----------



## deangc

Bostok said:


> Even if you'll never know for sure if it's genuine or not, here is an other image from a 1992 calendar with simillar dial/hands combination:


Interesting - in the one I posted, the knurled bezel is brass (or gilt - most likely brass) and the inner ring is chromed. On this one, that's reversed.


----------



## Bostok

deangc said:


> Interestingly, I just found another Vostok on Ebay with the same hands, although the face is different:
> View attachment 12634077
> 
> I guess this is good.


 That one in a 1983 catalogue (with slightly different hands or just the hour hand? and crown it seems):

Welcome to soviet watches infinite variation and relentless authenticity questioning


----------



## junkman

last sunday... and I'm not sure I've made the right purchase


----------



## kev80e

junkman said:


> last sunday... and I'm not sure I've made the right purchase
> 
> View attachment 12653889
> View attachment 12653887


I'm afraid your right. This was discussed in a group on Facebook and the dial is fake and the hands at best 're chromed and lumed. Really sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I'd cancel or return it as its not genuine.


----------



## junkman

kev80e; said:


> I'm afraid your right. This was discussed in a group on Facebook and the dial is fake and the hands at best 're chromed and lumed. Really sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I'd cancel or return it as its not genuine.


Thank you very much, I was imagining something like that too, new and bright. I have not paid for it yet, as I must precede on eBay. Can someone advise me?


----------



## kev80e

junkman said:


> Thank you very much, I was imagining something like that too, new and bright. I have not paid for it yet, as I must precede on eBay. Can someone advise me?


I'd contact the seller and explain your concerns and cancel the order.


----------



## junkman

kev80e said:


> I'd contact the seller and explain your concerns and cancel the order.


The problem is that I do not pay attention to your ad

_18 Ruby Jewels. Shock resistant balance._
_ Luminous hands and markings. _
_ Water resistant. __The case and ears are made of stainless steel_
_ It was manufactured by Vostok Factory in Chistopol, USSR._
_*In the process of maintenance, worn and obsolete parts were replaced by newer ones*

_


----------



## kev80e

junkman said:


> The problem is that I do not pay attention to your ad
> 
> _18 Ruby Jewels. Shock resistant balance._
> _ Luminous hands and markings. _
> _ Water resistant. __The case and ears are made of stainless steel_
> _ It was manufactured by Vostok Factory in Chistopol, USSR._
> _*In the process of maintenance, worn and obsolete parts were replaced by newer ones*
> 
> _


You can still cancel. You won't win customer of the year and may get a bit of stick off the seller but better than over paying in my opinion.


----------



## schnurrp

junkman said:


> The problem is that I do not pay attention to your ad
> 
> _18 Ruby Jewels. Shock resistant balance._
> _ Luminous hands and markings. _
> _ Water resistant. __The case and ears are made of stainless steel_
> _ It was manufactured by Vostok Factory in Chistopol, USSR._
> _*In the process of maintenance, worn and obsolete parts were replaced by newer ones*
> 
> _


One would expect, and you probably wouldn't even know, that if parts were replaced they would be replaced with authentic Vostok parts.

No general "no fault" return policy?

I'd be tempted to just not pay. That happened to me several times as a seller and I couldn't even leave bad feedback when the buyer backed out. I doubt there's any penalty for non-payment as long as you don't make it a habit.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> One would expect, and you probably wouldn't even know, that if parts were replaced they would be replaced with authentic Vostok parts.
> 
> No general "no fault" return policy?
> 
> I'd be tempted to just not pay. That happened to me several times as a seller and I couldn't even leave bad feedback when the buyer backed out. I doubt there's any penalty for non-payment as long as you don't make it a habit.


Also, most sellers are so desirous of good feedback and so afraid of bad feedback that they bend over backward to please buyers. He won't have any problem selling that item to a less discerning customer and probably won't object to making you happy.


----------



## mroatman

A Mayak dial unlike any I've ever seen.









Also picked up a Belorussian alarm (NOS).









And this positively funktacular creation from Chistopol.


----------



## junkman

arrived this morning


----------



## Neruda

mroatman said:


> A Mayak dial unlike any I've ever seen.


I'm not certain, but perhaps for the 6th World Festival of Youth and Students held in Moscow in 1957.


----------



## pechamuha

Got this delivered today. My 1st Vostok and Russian watch ..









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyWatchMe

Hello everyone,
This is my first post here. I know virtually nothing about quality timepieces, but I stumbled upon a Vostok Commander on the web, and fell down a wonderful rabbit hole. It was love at first sight when I started looking at Russian watches! I am an artist who does art featuring vintage style robots, and something about the idea of a tiny precision hand-wound machine on my wrist really sparked my imagination.
I jumped in and bought a few watches, just to get my hands on some and check them out in person. Firstl, I got a distressed-looking Komandirskie, based on some badly compressed photos and a prayer &#55357;&#56860;. I can't tell for sure, but the outer ring looks green to me. Is that a thing, or is it a blue ring that I am misreading?



















My second score was this sweet 2409A, which has a vintage look that I just LOVE. Obviously not highly sought after, based on the prices I'm seeing, but that translucent green face touches a just-right nostalgic button for me!



















I understand that I should be looking for an 18mm band for the Komandirskie, but I haven't been able to figure out the lug width on the 2409A. I am also curious as to what the case numbers are for these watches.
I used what I learned lurking here to make sure to get the "zakaz mo cccp" model of the Komandirskie, and am bidding on some even more ambitious pieces now. Looks like I'm hooked, at least for the moment! I appreciate the willingness of the members here to share their knowledge so generously&#55357;&#56397;!
cheers,
Dave


----------



## HeyWatchMe

I forgot to mention how fantastic the watches are that everyone else is posting! I'm feeling a little outgunned here! 
cheers,
Dave


----------



## shahrincamille

This one came in this morning









This one was from last week:









Shahrinb-)


----------



## schnurrp

This yesterday. The gold numbered dial with the gold hands is a little less common in my experience. Lume is still in place although hands have gone their own color way over time. Looks all authentic including crown and crystal with even wear. Dial is clear which is a problem with these STARTs; often have fungus/mold eating the lacquer.


----------



## mroatman

Neruda said:


> I'm not certain, but perhaps for the 6th World Festival of Youth and Students held in Moscow in 1957.


Yes, that is exactly it. I've seen such "Festival" watches for Pobeda, Start, Sportivnie, and Moskva, but never the Mayak brand.

The date on the movement is Q2-1957, same as these.


----------



## mroatman

Welcome, Dave!



HeyWatchMe said:


> I can't tell for sure, but the outer ring looks green to me. Is that a thing, or is it a blue ring that I am misreading?


It should be blue. Case type is 1391.



















HeyWatchMe said:


> I haven't been able to figure out the lug width on the 2409A.


It should also be 18mm.



HeyWatchMe said:


> I am also curious as to what the case numbers are for these watches.


Case type 801.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Welcome, Dave!
> 
> It should be blue. Case type is 1391.
> 
> View attachment 12657447
> 
> 
> View attachment 12657459


Also, under magnification, the movement appears to be the 2234 hacking version of the 2214 (which it should be according to the catalog), the only movement being produced at that time on which you could stop the second hand by pulling out the crown.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> the only movement being produced at that time on which you could stop the second hand by pulling out the crown.


Huh, interesting point. Sportivnie was long-retired, and the 31659 wouldn't come until later. Never thought about that before.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Huh, interesting point. Sportivnie was long-retired, and the 31659 wouldn't come until later. Never thought about that before.


Should have said "only soviet non-quartz movement", I don't know about other manufacturers and I believe some of the soviet quartz movements produced at that time were hacking; not sure.


----------



## junkman

I have not bought it but ... but I could not resist showing it





















sorry forget to show what if I bought

*SLAVA, **Made in honor of the Olympic Games in the Soviet Union in 1980, Moscow*​


----------



## deangc

Photos are seller's. This watch looks pretty good to me - I looked for things I've learned from y'all and to me the movement looks original - please advise if I'm wrong. At first I thought the crown might be a replacement, but the general condition of the watch seems to me to be consistent with one that hasn't been used much, but maybe sat in a drawer for years. I think these are pretty common - I wanted a red 12 Pobeda and was happy to find one in good condition.


----------



## HeyWatchMe

schnurrp said:


> Also, under magnification, the movement appears to be the 2234 hacking version of the 2214 (which it should be according to the catalog), the only movement being produced at that time on which you could stop the second hand by pulling out the crown.


Thanks for the info, mroatman and schnurrp! I am impressed with your ability to decode badly compressed jpegs, schnurrp...I was struggling with the number. I'm excited to have one with the hacking feature!
cheers,
Dave


----------



## junkman

Bought in the last sighs of the day

catalogue_Wostok1977_Page_26)





















Raketa 2609 HA catalogue 1975


----------



## shahrincamille

So there were officially produced Raketa 24hours watches with 2609 movements.

I've always thought that Raketas of that variety uses the 2623s only, and seeing a 2609 or 2628 in them could only mean that they're (franken) monsters! :think:



Shahrinb-)


----------



## mroatman

deangc said:


> Photos are seller's. This watch looks pretty good to me - I looked for things I've learned from y'all and to me the movement looks original - please advise if I'm wrong. At first I thought the crown might be a replacement, but the general condition of the watch seems to me to be consistent with one that hasn't been used much, but maybe sat in a drawer for years. I think these are pretty common - I wanted a red 12 Pobeda and was happy to find one in good condition.


Looks good to me. And unlike most of azbukaua's offerings, this one appears to have a legitimate (not-repainted) dial.

Crown may not fit completely snug to the case, but that's an easy adjustment if it really bothers you.

Nice watch ?


----------



## Straight_time

shahrincamille said:


> So there were officially produced Raketa 24hours watches with 2609 movements.
> 
> I've always thought that Raketas of that variety uses the 2623s only, and seeing a 2609 or 2628 in them could only mean that they're (franken) monsters! :think:


No, there were none and the model shown is not a factory franken. 
Its dial simply has hour indexes 13 to 24 printed on it, but in the standard 1 to 12 positions -a feature often used since the birth of Soviet watchmaking.


----------



## shahrincamille

Oh.. I got it wrong. It is a 12 hour dial watch:-d
My bad:rodekaart



Shahrinb-)


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Never enough of Sunny Kirovskie.


----------



## schnurrp

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Never enough of Sunny Kirovskie.


Wow! Beautiful condition, comrade.


----------



## mroatman

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Never enough of Sunny Kirovskie.


Oh...oh my.


----------



## deangc

mroatman said:


> Looks good to me. And unlike most of azbukaua's offerings, this one appears to have a legitimate (not-repainted) dial.
> 
> Crown may not fit completely snug to the case, but that's an easy adjustment if it really bothers you.
> 
> Nice watch 


Thanks for the information - I'm compiling a list of who and what to watch out for.  I bought an Almaz from him with this one, knowing that the dial has at least been touched up with paint. I don't mind too much though - maybe I'll feel differently when it actually arrives.


----------



## deangc

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Never enough of Sunny Kirovskie.


Very nice.


----------



## Bostok

deangc said:


> Photos are seller's. This watch looks pretty good to me - I looked for things I've learned from y'all and to me the movement looks original - please advise if I'm wrong. At first I thought the crown might be a replacement, but the general condition of the watch seems to me to be consistent with one that hasn't been used much, but maybe sat in a drawer for years. I think these are pretty common - I wanted a red 12 Pobeda and was happy to find one in good condition.
> 
> View attachment 12658799
> View attachment 12658801





mroatman said:


> Looks good to me. And unlike most of azbukaua's offerings, this one appears to have a legitimate (not-repainted) dial.
> 
> Crown may not fit completely snug to the case, but that's an easy adjustment if it really bothers you.
> 
> Nice watch 


I think the original case didn't have springbars, for me it was one of the criteria but I suppose they could have been changed afterwards. 
I don't quite get the original system, is it possible to use two parts bracelets or was it ment just for the one part (continous) ones? Can the original rods be bent and reutilised after? These are my two examples:

It's a very nice watch, wear it in good health!


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> I think the original case didn't have springbars, for me it was one of the criteria but I suppose they could have been changed afterwards.
> I don't quite get the original system, is it possible to use two parts bracelets or was it ment just for the one part (continous) ones? Can the original rods be bent and reutilised after? These are my two examples:
> 
> That's a nice watch, wear it in good health!


Yes, I thought fixed lugs only but there seem to be many examples with spring bars.

From '53 catalog showing two-part strap and mine with fixed lugs and home made open end two-part strap made by peeling and re-gluing. There are many new open end straps available to buy for use on fixed lug watches https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=open+end+watch+straps&_sacat=0:


----------



## Bostok

schnurrp said:


> Yes, I thought fixed lugs only but there seem to be many examples with spring bars.
> 
> From '53 catalog showing two-part strap and mine with fixed lugs and home made open end two-part strap made by peeling and re-gluing. There are many new open end straps available to buy for use on fixed lug watches https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=open+end+watch+straps&_sacat=0:


Thank you, the 12 red and the model with metalic grey quadrants are constantly being presented with fixed lugs, even between other models with springbars though:


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> Thank you, the 12 red and the model with metalic grey quadrants are constantly been presented with fixed lugs, even between other models with springbars though:


That's very interesting! Can't imagine why that would be, you'd think they would use the same case.


----------



## deangc

Bostok said:


> I think the original case didn't have springbars, for me it was one of the criteria but I suppose they could have been changed afterwards.
> I don't quite get the original system, is it possible to use two parts bracelets or was it ment just for the one part (continous) ones? Can the original rods be bent and reutilised after? These are my two examples:
> 
> It's a very nice watch, wear it in good health!


I would guess that the spring bars are a retrofit (and actually I didn't even know that this might be an issue) - maybe I will replace them with solid ones again, although I don't know how one does that.


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> Thank you, the 12 red and the model with metalic grey quadrants are constantly being presented with fixed lugs, even between other models with springbars though:





schnurrp said:


> That's very interesting! Can't imagine why that would be, you'd think they would use the same case.


I think the case is the same. I've got a number of these little guys, and the proportion with fixed lugs vs. springbars seems to be pretty evenly split.



deangc said:


> maybe I will replace them with solid ones again, although I don't know how one does that.


As you mentioned before, I think it's just a matter of cutting a piece of metal to size (even a sturdy paperclip would work), then bending it into the holes in the lugs.

I've received several vintage watches with clearly-homemade fixed bars. But I usually cut them out and use springbars as they're much more convenient.


----------



## schnurrp

I've added a Raketa 2601 but this one is a little hard to get in good condition at a reasonable price, in my experience.


----------



## oldhawkeye

This I've had for a bit. Given to me by a Russian friend of mine. Cleaned, oiled and back on the road. Dial is really funky and reflects like so it changes as you angle it in the light.


----------



## junkman

COMMEMORATION OF THE 50 YEARS OF THE RUSSIAN REVOLUTION


----------



## deangc

junkman said:


> COMMEMORATION OF THE 50 YEARS OF THE RUSSIAN REVOLUTION
> View attachment 12664939


Wow, that looks to be in wonderful condition. Very nice!


----------



## Sansoni7

One Poljot...that «sings» 











Thanks for seeing.


----------



## Sansoni7

An Automatic Slava.
Any informations about mechanism and year will be wellcome. Tks


----------



## XsiOn

Hey!

This two just arrived.... happy


----------



## junkman

1983


----------



## v8chrono

A Sekonda Quartz for £1, made in USSR, what date would this be please?


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Re: What did you buy today? Vostok Classica 690B21*


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

I am not Moskva collector in general. That one, I`ve always knew I will have someday. 

It came to me to me with destroyed case, without original crown and hands. Now all`s shiny and glamorous (I did not polish chrome or renovate anything, to be clear).


----------



## junkman




----------



## Bostok

junkman said:


> 1983
> View attachment 12676813
> View attachment 12676537
> View attachment 12676539


Thats a very nice ugly watch  I really like it, congrats!


----------



## hseldon

junkman said:


> View attachment 12684319
> View attachment 12684317


Those 2610 blue sunburst dials are gorgeous. That was the watch that started it all off for me. Enjoy yours!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82




----------



## deangc

junkman said:


> View attachment 12684319
> View attachment 12684317


Nice! I love the stylized 12.


----------



## junkman

2409A


----------



## Econoline

Just ordered a 670920 from Meranom and already got the tracking number. I have a Murphy bezel and display caseback to add. I am going to scuba dive with it.


----------



## junkman

MIR 2209 60´


----------



## Sansoni7

Amphibia?
Yes!


----------



## dutchassasin

A little bit cheating as i bought it last Saturday on ebay


----------



## schnurrp

This Raketa usually shows up as Russian-made so I believe this CCCP version was made right at the end of the USSR. With that in mind, could the square rigged ship be a Columbus commemorative and the hockey sticks commemorate the 1992 Winter Olympic hockey champions in Barcelona of the "Unified Team" (The *Unified Team at the 1992 Winter Olympics* in Albertville was a joint team consisting of six of the fifteen former Soviet republics: Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Belarus, Uzbekistan and Armenia.)? Strange combination of subject matter but possible.

A classic modern Raketaesque design, in excellent condition.


----------



## schnurrp

F10 is not fun when you can't post pictures. I may go on vacation!

Raketa: https://photos.app.goo.gl/ImInFMtMo7hQW4DD3


----------



## watch22

A pedometer!

I have no idea how this works or how any pedometer works but I'm looking forward to long walks with my new friend.

I would love to post a picture but that's not possible right now on this site :roll:


----------



## DJW GB

Not sure either you press the button each step or you clip it to your leg . Then each step is counted up to 100 then the right dial moves to one (100) and so on till a thousand then the left dial moves one (1000) and by the time you get to the end you collapse (well I would).

Billy Super Duper


----------



## schnurrp

Mechanical pedometers have a counterweight that swings back and forth with the swaying of your body as you walk, advancing a set of hands geared to the counterweight. You get an approximation of the distance traveled because the pedometer is geared to count an "average" length step.


----------



## watch22

That's good to know. I'd hate to have to press a button with each step. My thumb would go out before my legs would.


----------



## junkman

1980


----------



## schnurrp

Anybody else collect soviet watch factory advertising pins?

I spotted this one among some memorabilia, jewelry, and watches and couldn't resist. Google translate gives me: "PETRODVORTSOVYI HASOVOI 3AVOD", which I don't completely understand (I assume it is some form of "Petrodvorets Watch Factory"). I would love to have a translation if someone is willing, Thanks!









This is how it is described: *Product Description : Petrodvorets Watch Factory Clock Face Second Hand Timepiece Maker Pin Badge *


A very pretty, 1970's, silver coloured, metal pin badge from former Soviet Russia. The badge face is 2.8cm wide and has a safety clasp style fastener to the rear.
The picture displays the factory and a pair of timepiece hands.


----------



## stevoe

Found and bought this one on ebay today... 









Regards
Stephan


----------



## larand

After promising myself I wasn't going to buy any more watches for a while, I had a moment of weakness this morning and ordered a blue Neptune. <sigh>


----------



## rothko

larand said:


> After promising myself I wasn't going to buy any more watches for a while, I had a moment of weakness this morning and ordered a blue Neptune. <sigh>


The bracelet is really nice on those and everyone needs a Neptune so technically it wasn't truly your choice... more like destiny. Enjoy!


----------



## larand

rothko said:


> The bracelet is really nice on those and everyone needs a Neptune so technically it wasn't truly your choice... more like destiny. Enjoy!


I like the way you think!

I wonder if my wife will buy that argument... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme

Vostok - not really sure what it is...


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

schnurrp said:


> ...Google translate gives me: "PETRODVORTSOVYI HASOVOI 3AVOD", which I don't completely understand (I assume it is some form of "Petrodvorets Watch Factory")....


Petrodvorets Watch Factory is exactly what it translates to.

I assume you were using Google Translate on the image, which would explain some iffy character recognition/transliteration.

The original Russian is 'Петродворцовый Часовой Завод'. There are numerous methods of transliteration, but it would be something like 'Petrodvortsovyi Chasovoi Zavod'.

Very nice piece of memorabilia, by the way.


----------



## schnurrp

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Petrodvorets Watch Factory is exactly what it translates to.
> 
> I assume you were using Google Translate on the image, which would explain some iffy character recognition/transliteration.
> 
> The original Russian is 'Петродворцовый Часовой Завод'. There are numerous methods of transliteration, but it would be something like 'Petrodvortsovyi Chasovoi Zavod'.
> 
> Very nice piece of memorabilia, by the way.


Thank you, comrade. I've never had Google leave any Cyrillic characters in a translation before, usually all Latin and usually in English, even if it doesn't make perfect sense. Also GT doesn't apply umlauts although I don't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## junkman

CALIBER 2415A YEAR 50´S


----------



## schnurrp

junkman said:


> CALIBER 2415A YEAR 50´S


Dial is YEAR 2017, comrade junkman.


----------



## junkman

schnurrp said:


> Dial is YEAR 2017, comrade junkman.


How is it detected?I won it in this auction and could denounce the seller, but I need some proof.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-%D0%9C%D0%A7%D0%97-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-in-USSR-Top-Zustand/352217702674?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## schnurrp

junkman said:


> How is it detected?I won it in this auction and could denounce the seller, but I need some proof.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-%D0%9C%D0%A7%D0%97-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-in-USSR-Top-Zustand/352217702674?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


On the authentic dial six or seven of the digits have rounded edges at the beginning and end of the digit giving the impression that the digits were hand-painted. The digits on the reproduction dial are all sharp edges.

Look at the gold "1"s and I think you'll see what I mean (authentic on the right). Also missing arrowhead second hand.


----------



## Bostok

junkman said:


> How is it detected?I won it in this auction and could denounce the seller, but I need some proof.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-%D0%9C%D0%A7%D0%97-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-in-USSR-Top-Zustand/352217702674?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


For your info, the seller transactioned an identical, "top condition" item in October:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-USSR-/352184478929

And received of course a positive evaluation, makes you wonder...:rodekaart


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> For your info, the seller transactioned an identical, "top condition" item in October:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-USSR-/352184478929
> 
> And received of course a positive evaluation, makes you wonder...:rodekaart


Ignorance is bliss for a "happy" buyer. That other example also has totally wrong hands and crown.

This reproduction dial is very popular right now, almost impossible to find one that has maintained its original dial. It looks good and I bet we would be surprised at how many people (not hard core f10 collectors) prefer a new reproduction dial over a dirtier original. Also, I imagine some of these sellers are retailers buying from wholesalers and being fooled, themselves.


----------



## Bostok

schnurrp said:


> This reproduction dial is very popular right now, almost impossible to find one that has maintained its original dial. It looks good and I bet we would be surprised at how many people (not hard core f10 collectors) prefer a new reproduction dial over a dirtier original. Also, *I imagine some of these sellers are retailers buying from wholesalers and being fooled, themselves.*


Not that experienced seller and not when aquiring lots of the same rare watch in perfect condition. 
I personally prefer buying original pieces in less perfect and even mediocre condition from private sellers rather then this type of offer... but I would definetly sanction it with a negative evaluation for the other potential buyers, and this, independently of a refund... a scam is a scam.


----------



## junkman

Thank you very much Schnurrp and Bostok. I noticed the missing arrowhead , but the dial thing did not and I realized that I was comparing it with other false ones. I am evaluating myself to keep the watch, it does not cost much and it is nice (it will depend on what happens with the seller), As soon as the clock arrives it has its negative evaluation.


----------



## Bostok

Bought this today, not yet fully decided until I see it but it might very well end as spare parts. I was always intrigued by the esthetic efforts put at the time in this model, the technical solutions and yet the very short life span, hence the rarity. And even if the dial is certainly and in large extent damaged, for a small price it seemed worth to see live such a piece, the movement should be original and working and it has the snap-on case back written in Cyrillic.


----------



## bpmurray

Bostok said:


> Bought this today, not yet fully decided until I see it but it might very well end as spare parts. I was always intrigued by the esthetic efforts put at the time in this model, the technical solutions and yet the very short life span, hence the rarity. And even if the dial is certainly and in large extent damaged, for a small price it seemed worth to see live such a piece, the movement should be original and working and it has the snap-on case back written in Cyrillic.


Great find! The dial isn't ideal, but its not the worst either. Keep it together, and buy a Poljot-branded one for parts!


----------



## mroatman

junkman said:


> How is it detected?I won it in this auction and could denounce the seller, but I need some proof.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rodina-Automatik-1-er-%D0%9C%D0%A7%D0%97-im-Kirova-22-jewels-made-in-USSR-Top-Zustand/352217702674?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





schnurrp said:


> On the authentic dial six or seven of the digits have rounded edges at the beginning and end of the digit giving the impression that the digits were hand-painted. The digits on the reproduction dial are all sharp edges.
> Look at the gold "1"s and I think you'll see what I mean (authentic on the right). Also missing arrowhead second hand.


The easiest way to distinguish these dials, in my opinion, is the high-top A in the word "камня". On an authentic dial, the rooftop of the A extends beyond the usual line of text -- кAмня -- while the fake dials keep this letter in line with the rest.









Of course, an English case-back paired with a Cyrillic dial is an indication of a franken as well.



junkman said:


> Thank you very much Schnurrp and Bostok. I noticed the missing arrowhead , but the dial thing did not and I realized that I was comparing it with other false ones. I am evaluating myself to keep the watch, it does not cost much and it is nice (it will depend on what happens with the seller), As soon as the clock arrives it has its negative evaluation.


For what it's worth, there's a nice original example available on eBay now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-So...380909?hash=item4d61eca6ad:g:ZTwAAOSw2mJZnnqe


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Anybody else collect soviet watch factory advertising pins?
> 
> I spotted this one among some memorabilia, jewelry, and watches and couldn't resist. Google translate gives me: "PETRODVORTSOVYI HASOVOI 3AVOD", which I don't completely understand (I assume it is some form of "Petrodvorets Watch Factory"). I would love to have a translation if someone is willing, Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 12704079
> 
> 
> This is how it is described: *Product Description : Petrodvorets Watch Factory Clock Face Second Hand Timepiece Maker Pin Badge *
> 
> 
> A very pretty, 1970's, silver coloured, metal pin badge from former Soviet Russia. The badge face is 2.8cm wide and has a safety clasp style fastener to the rear.
> The picture displays the factory and a pair of timepiece hands.


Another added today: First Moscow Watch Factory, enameled brass pin.


----------



## Luis965

This nice piece:





PS Dashiell, I think that this one will keep you with better sleep.


----------



## junkman




----------



## Sansoni7

One more Slava Automatic....


----------



## schnurrp

Recently:


----------



## good2go

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ocean-forty-four-gmt-blue-red-705.html


----------



## kev80e

I've not had a lot of time lately and kept getting logged out of f10 for some reason . I was the only bidder on this, hopefully all OK been after one for a while.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Recently:


Insane condition. And it includes the correct crown, second hand, and crystal -- all usually replaced. What a find.



kev80e said:


> I've not had a lot of time lately and kept getting logged out of f10 for some reason . I was the only bidder on this, hopefully all OK been after one for a while.


Looks a-okay to me. The only thing to note is that it is a Russian-made (post-Soviet) example.

Such a quirky design, I think you're gonna love it.


----------



## mroatman

A few incoming.

- Stolichnie with unusual dial (needs an arrow-tipped second hand)
- NOS early-90s Neptune with rare bezel
- "First Class" Rodina with rare dial
- Leningrad with uncommon dial
- Heifer-head Vostok from Tatar (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/civilian-sadko-4491715.html)
- Steel export Rodina

View attachment collage.jpg


----------



## schnurrp

Nice ones, Dash. I was looking at that Leningrad and forgot to follow up. Really like the Rodina, upper right.


----------



## MattBrace

mroatman said:


> A few incoming.
> 
> - Stolichnie with unusual dial (needs an arrow-tipped second hand)
> - NOS early-90s Neptune with rare bezel
> - "First Class" Rodina with rare dial
> - Leningrad with uncommon dial
> - Heifer-head Vostok from Tatar (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/civilian-sadko-4491715.html)
> - Steel export Rodina
> 
> View attachment 12713673


NOS Neptune, love it and the amazing but pointless bezel ring! Nice find...


----------



## junkman

and a quarz


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I just received this Vostok Amphibia in the 420 case. I found a bronze bezel from a Ukrainian vendor on the 'Bay. On the black leather strap it has a "port hole" look about it. The bronze should tarnish to a nice dark patina that will offset the champaign dial.


----------



## GuessWho

Little something from Julian. 

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Two interesting dials on the way. One's a Raketa with a braille-like design. And the other is a true "Dawn" 

Both need some serious clean-up work.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Two interesting dials on the way. One's a Raketa with a braille-like design. And the other is a true "Dawn"
> 
> Both need some serious clean-up work.
> 
> View attachment 12723927


High "uniqueness" quotients, although I've seen the Raketa before. Both will require a trip to the second hand pile?


----------



## wicklowman

First raketa, should arrive after the new year, just as well too because I have ordered two watches for xmas. Wife will kill me


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> Two interesting dials on the way. One's a Raketa with a braille-like design. And the other is a true "Dawn"
> 
> Both need some serious clean-up work.


Surprising but intresting and appropriate dial on the quartz (I'd say more "binary" then braille) and I really love that Zarya, should make a vrey nice lady's watch when cleaned!


----------



## mariomart

I haven't purchased anything for quite a while but today I decided I needed a Vostok 24 Hour in my collection 

The Ebay auction was for 2 watches, one being a modern Vostok Amphibia (model 120512) with 2415b movement, and the other being a rather rare(ish) Vostok Komandirskie 24 hour (Type 891 case) with a 2423 movement manufactured around 2004 from what I can research. (sellers pics)

















I also come across a lovely and cheap sterile Parnis flieger style pilot watch which I've decided to fit some "aircraft instrument needle" style hands. It's running on a nicely decorated Unitas 6498 hand winder, which is pretty much a copy of the rock solid 50's pocket watch movement. Very cheap and cheerful


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> Surprising but intresting and appropriate dial on the quartz (I'd say more "binary" then braille)


Yes, you are right comrade except binary for 12 is 1100. Appears to be simply the number of dots representing each numeral. The "seven" works both ways.

Braile numbers:


----------



## Bostok

That's what the "quotes" were for  and you are of course right. My son's school uses that system for the early math calculations (? but no comment...), by the way and guess who's supervising the proccess at home


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> High "uniqueness" quotients, although I've seen the Raketa before. Both will require a trip to the second hand pile?


The Raketa will for sure. It'll also need a trip to the stem pile, the crown pile, and possibly the working-quartz-movement pile.

The Zaria uses an 1801 and is just fine as is


----------



## Luis965

Sturmanskie 31659:


----------



## Dub Rubb

Just came in the mail today! Haven't even had a chance to cycle the date yet, but I had this bezel ready to go. I am loving the scuba dude caseback, and I can't say enough good things about Dmitry and meranom in general!









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## XsiOn

I was looking for this Tereshkova for a long time.... and now is here


----------



## stadiou

A rough looking Poljot alarm for a little project.....expect the movement to live on in a new period case from ruscamera. End result TBA.


----------



## junkman




----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

At fact it is the last bigger, "tuxedo" Kirovskie I wanted to have. It is also nice, how history circulates. The seller was an old grandpa, collector of old photos, that a years ago sold me my very first Kirovskie, similar to that (gold plated, with a bit longer index lines). 

Took me so long to find good as that one. Before, I had condition that was not well enough. Here, the plexi was also foggy and cracked - sometimes it is useful to listen delicate voice of intuition.  After replacement of hands and glass, also taking off the dust - I feel that dial.

Many words, sorry - but I am very happy of that silver madame. December `17 it is good month for "the last" watches. 

Greetings, 
Luke Skywalker


----------



## junkman

Me... and my problem with the blue dials


----------



## rothko

junkman said:


> Me... and my problem with the blue dials


I also have a blue dial "problem." They look great!


----------



## MattBrace

Lol965 said:


> Sturmanskie 31659:


What a superb example great catch..


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

It is good to drive back to parents home for Christmas, and be surprised of forgotten letter.


----------



## kev80e

No more Railway ones he said , but really £30 delivered.


----------



## Neruda

Kev80e - Interesting watch, congratulations!


----------



## Alexson

Poljot International Space Station MKC 2001


----------



## dutchassasin

Cost me an arm and a leg, but totally worth it to complete the compressor.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

No way! Dutchassasin is that original dial?!! Where is that mysterious place in the world, where it is available to buy mint dial to compressor?  I know it has to be somewhere in Russia or Amazonia.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou

I bought a Swiss Swatch - with a dog on it - a Russian Dog


----------



## mroatman

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I bought a Swiss Swatch - with a dog on it - a Russian Dog


In case you haven't seen it already, you might be interested in this, Rich: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/project-watch-you-may-interested-4593971.html


----------



## kev80e

An impulse buy whilst browsing slava ones .


----------



## kev80e

dutchassasin said:


> Cost me an arm and a leg, but totally worth it to complete the compressor.


Can't wait to see this completed. Huge congratulations.


----------



## raxford

Breitling A13352 

When I was a kid I used to go to the jewelers and look at the Chronomats. The guy was super nice and let a couple of 16 year olds try them on, and I swore I'd buy one some day. 

Today was the day.


----------



## gorelowo11

raxford said:


> Breitling A13352
> 
> When I was a kid I used to go to the jewelers and look at the Chronomats. The guy was super nice and let a couple of 16 year olds try them on, and I swore I'd buy one some day.
> 
> Today was the day.


It all comes back. I had watch "LUCH" it was in the 78-79 years. I grew up and bought myself one just like "RAY".


----------



## mroatman

Curious to see if the paperwork for this watch includes any reference its Soviet roots. Hard to argue with that price, too.


----------



## mroatman

Also finally found this elusive Amphibia model which has taken longer than I'd like to admit to catch. Final price, after all this time, a whole $35.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Today I got this good condition Raketa Rolex for only 25€ shipping included


----------



## parrotandpitbull

I bought my girl friend a duplicate of my 50s Svet, which she took a shine to. Its on the way, so this one is mine. Hers has the chrome intact. As well as much more expensive tho still inexpensive. ( I bought mine in 2010 or thereabouts ) The Valgine I bought for my self for Xmas. Its my second Valgine, which are hard to come by and much underappreciated. It has a house modified eta 2783 under the hood. Valgine is an interesting company, while not producing any watches themselves anymore, they build watches and or arrange the production of other brands of watches. They have been in business for over 100 years. Presently they are building all of Richard Milles incredibly expensive and unusual looking watches.
In conclusion I love the old fashion dial of the Svet with the shape of the hands and the intricate guilloche dial.


----------



## Hai_Calvin

That's cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Hai_Calvin

I know those moments well...good buy, I can see why.


----------



## DJW GB

Just arrived £23 all in and working.










Billy Super Duper


----------



## dutchassasin

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> No way! Dutchassasin is that original dial?!! Where is that mysterious place in the world, where it is available to buy mint dial to compressor?  I know it has to be somewhere in Russia or Amazonia.


A gentleman in Kazakhstan has a whole stack of em


----------



## Dub Rubb

So this one just came in the mail today! I know there was some questions about the unlumed hands, but this watch still looks great to me. And the serial number on the caseback matches the paperwork and the paper even smells old! It is in remarkable condition, and I am pretty excited about it.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Dub Rubb said:


> So this one just came in the mail today! I know there was some questions about the unlumed hands, but this watch still looks great to me. And the serial number on the caseback matches the paperwork and the paper even smells old! It is in remarkable condition, and I am pretty excited about it.


Congrats Dub! Looks fantastic ?

(though the seller's photos were maybe just a tad better ?)


----------



## mroatman

Anyone ever seen such a tacky '70s Vostok with the circle B logo emblazoned on the dial? I hadn't.

Sooooo it's headed to Tallinn :-!


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Anyone ever seen such a tacky '70s Vostok with the circle B logo emblazoned on the dial? I hadn't.
> 
> Sooooo it's headed to Tallinn :-!
> 
> View attachment 12746209


I would have bought that for the right price, Dash. Get your Q-tips and toothpicks ready....


----------



## Dub Rubb

mroatman said:


> Congrats Dub! Looks fantastic
> 
> (though the seller's photos were maybe just a tad better )


Thanks! And yes, a four year old smartphone and bad lighting are not conducive to good photos! On the plus side, the watch looks to be in better condition than even the sellers photos.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Wow, dude. I feel it like ufo landing.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I would have bought that for the right price, Dash. Get your Q-tips and toothpicks ready....


Ha! You know me too well.

It's not the deal of the decade, but at €25/delivered I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mroatman

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks! And yes, a four year old smartphone and bad lighting are not conducive to good photos! On the plus side, the watch looks to be in better condition than even the sellers photos.


Thanks for being a good sport -- hope you know I was just ribbing you 

Glad everything turned out great. It's quite the catch. Congrats again!


----------



## Bostok

Is it even possible, after all this time, to find one of these? Christmas came early I guess... 

The only down side, although is running perfectly and I'm not a collector, I don't think I'll wear it... it would seem to me almost like a blasphemy for a watch in this condition, having probably spent the last decenies at the bottom of a drawer.
More details in the dedicated topic where I hope to contribute soon with more quality photos:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/world-festival-youth-students-2687361.html


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> Is it even possible, after all this time, to find one of these? Christmas came early I guess...
> The only down side, although is running perfectly and I'm not a collector, I don't think I'll wear it... it would seem to me almost like a blasphemy for a watch in this condition, having probably spent the last decenies at the bottom of a drawer.
> More details in the dedicated topic where I hope to contribute soon with more quality photos:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/world-festival-youth-students-2687361.html


What an incredible catch. Congratulations!

Where on earth did you find it?


----------



## TheEwaffle

Just bought a hopefully original (if anyone knows please tell) antimagnetic amphibia. Got it for 25usd plus shipping. Waiting for it to arrive now. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292343446024


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

The Kirovskie on the right, it is the last, "two striped" dial version (and at fact so highly unique!) of Kirovskie`s crab, that I wanted to have ever. 

Looks simple, but there are differences - as you can compare it with another one. Watch has came to me in chromed, a bit used case - I prefer it in yellow one.


----------



## Bostok

Finally arrived, 01-55 Pobeda, in (I'd say) original condition, crystal, crown and probably artisanal leather strap included:


----------



## schnurrp

Bostok said:


> Finally arrived, 01-55 Pobeda, in (I'd say) original condition, crystal, crown and probably artisanal leather strap included:


Classic!


----------



## dutchassasin

Very nicely preserved pobeda! Nice catch


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

I bought myself a Raketa Petrodvorets Classic Avtomat today.









This is the only one of my watches I've bought in person, rather than over the internet. Still haven't bought one in a shop though, because I got this one directly from the factory!









I loved how un-Swiss the Soviet era parts manufacturing machines were

































But of course they have a sealed clean room for final assembly once all the parts have been cleaned up.









My guide Diana Bal, with the intimidating job title of Propaganda Manager, was great. In addition to the new watch, they sent me off with a load of other swag.









The obligatory wrist shot:









Plus a couple of lume shots, because who doesn't like those.


----------



## rothko

Congrats Dave! Thanks for the tour pics. I want to hear about your trip - where are you from and where did you fly in to and stay? I would love to do a trip like that some day!

I need this:


----------



## dutchassasin

Very cool raketa! Hows the quality nowadays? is that a Soviet era catalogue in the swag bag?


----------



## mariomart

I quite liked the look of this one, although I know little, if anything at all, about the early Chistopol K-43's. Apparently from 1947 according to case engraving.

It seemed clean enough and I'm pretty sure the dial is not a reproduction (but hard to tell if it's a really old reproduction). The case looks in good shape and the movement looks about right. I didn't pay too much so if it turns out to be a little "off" I still like it the way it is now.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

rothko said:


> Congrats Dave! Thanks for the tour pics. I want to hear about your trip - where are you from and where did you fly in to and stay? I would love to do a trip like that some day!


Thanks. I'm from the UK, flew in to Pulkovo which is St. Petersburg's international airport. Staying in a hotel just off Nevsky Prospect in the heart of the city.

Decided to go native and take the bus to get out to the factory. Which was fine, except for doing it at rush hour resulting in standing on a packed bus for an hour! Well worth it though.

If you do visit the Raketa factory you should go see the palace at Peterhof while you're out there. Although going in winter I missed out on the main attraction of the fountains.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

dutchassasin said:


> Very cool raketa! Hows the quality nowadays? is that a Soviet era catalogue in the swag bag?


Thanks. I'm very happy with the quality so far. Good even brushed finish and everything feels nice and solid. The bracelet doesn't feel as good quality as my Sinn or Christopher Ward, but it's not far behind and the butterfly clasp release mechanism feels very nice.

Unfortunately the bracelet adjustment tool I brought with me is too short to get the pins out, so I'll have to wait until I get home and have access to all my tools before I can resize and properly wear it.

The catalog is Soviet era, yes. It's actually lots of individual sheets grouped together by movement type.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I quite liked the look of this one, although I know little, if anything at all, about the early Chistopol K-43's. Apparently from 1947 according to case engraving.
> 
> It seemed clean enough and I'm pretty sure the dial is not a reproduction (but hard to tell if it's a really old reproduction). The case looks in good shape and the movement looks about right. I didn't pay too much so if it turns out to be a little "off" I still like it the way it is now.
> 
> View attachment 12757033
> 
> 
> View attachment 12757035
> 
> 
> View attachment 12757037
> 
> 
> View attachment 12757039


Beautifully decorated Chistopol movement, comrade. I believe that case with those lugs came along toward the end of the type-I production and probably could have contained that movement, although I can't see a date on the movement. The most problematic detail is the hands designed to be lumed on a dial with no lume and the lack of a matching lumeable second hand.

This calendar exists:









And I also like to think this one of mine is authentic with a different dial and hands.:









https://photos.app.goo.gl/xaBHvKhWvhTAF7nk1

My _guess_ is that yours was made up from period parts into a workable whole, worth having at the right price, I suppose.


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> Beautifully decorated Chistopol movement, comrade. I believe that case with those lugs came along toward the end of the type-I production and probably could have contained that movement, although I can't see a date on the movement. The most problematic detail is the hands designed to be lumed on a dial with no lume and the lack of a matching lumeable second hand.
> 
> My _guess_ is that yours was made up from period parts into a workable whole, worth having at the right price, I suppose.


I did do a little bit of research before buying and I came across ill-phill's example which was from 1947 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chistopol-type1-1947-a-137964.html









I also came across another from 1947 in Lucidor's collection, all of these examples are without lume and no dial factory markings, which apparently indicates they were from early production in Chistopol after the factory moved there.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I did do a little bit of research before buying and I came across ill-phill's example which was from 1947 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chistopol-type1-1947-a-137964.html
> 
> View attachment 12757225
> 
> 
> I also came across another from 1947 in Lucidor's collection, all of these examples are without lume and no dial factory markings, which apparently indicates they were from early production in Chistopol after the factory moved there.
> 
> View attachment 12757229


Yeah, with these watches it can rapidly become a difference of _opinions_. I would have the same _opinion_ of Ill-Phil's as I have of yours although as you well know as soon as two of a kind are known to exist the authenticity likelihood becomes greater.


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> Yeah, with these watches it can rapidly become a difference of _opinions_. I would have the same _opinion_ of Ill-Phil's as I have of yours although as you well know as soon as two of a kind are known to exist the authenticity likelihood becomes greater.


I just love the volume of imprecise knowledge that looms large over the field of Russian watch collecting, lol


----------



## mariomart

I did actually come across a great little article that tried to tie together all the loose threads of the fabric of the subject, Birth of Soviet Watchmaking


----------



## Straight_time

mariomart said:


> I did do a little bit of research before buying and I came across ill-phill's example which was from 1947 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chi...-a-137964.html
> 
> I also came across another from 1947 in Lucidor's collection, all of these examples are without lume and no dial factory markings, which apparently indicates they were from early production in Chistopol after the factory moved there.


I think you made a pretty good catch :-!










Dial is perfectly fine. We lack catalogs from that period, but there's plenty of examples where cathedral hands are fitted onto lume_able_ dials (the outlines of digits serve as a template), so I believe they could very likey be originals -the other way around would raise a yellow flag instead, IMHO.
In my experience, cathedral small seconds hand are a rather rare find. Have no idea if they were used for a shorter period, were reservered for some more limited productions, or whatever; I might be mistaken, but I seem to have noticed them more frequently (well, all is relative...) on Factory 53 watches, than on Chistopol's.

For what it's worth here's mine, corroborating the theory (I'm a little envious of your better preserved dial, though ;-) )










It's very hard to tell from the seller's pic, but I think there might be a 1-47 (or 4-47?) datestamp here... you'll surely be able to read it as soon as it arrives to you. ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

The question remains why would someone remove the cathedral hands from a lumed dial and put them on a non-lumed dial? This indicates to me that perhaps this combination was authentic. On the other hand (no pun intended) the two examples above (can't tell about comrade Straight_time's) appear to have had their hands re-lumed which is more in keeping with a "construction" in my mind.

Personally, unless there was some other compelling reason, historical perhaps, or old pictures, etc., I would not be a customer for one of those, but that's just me.


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> The question remains why would someone remove the cathedral hands from a lumed dial and put them on a non-lumed dial? This indicates to me that perhaps this combination was authentic. On the other hand (no pun intended) the two examples above (can't tell about comrade Straight_time's) appear to have had their hands re-lumed which is more in keeping with a "construction" in my mind.
> 
> Personally, unless there was some other compelling reason, historical perhaps, or old pictures, etc., I would not be a customer for one of those, but that's just me.


I don't think they are actually lumed, I think the unlumed dials used white paint in the hands instead of lume. If you look closely you will notice the finish is very smooth and even with no graininess and flatness that would come with lume.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I don't think they are actually lumed, I think the unlumed dials used white paint in the hands instead of lume. If you look closely you will notice the finish is very smooth and even with no graininess and flatness that would come with lume.


That's worth considering but whether lume or paint it appears to be newly-done which is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> That's worth considering but whether lume or paint it appears to be newly-done which is the point I was trying to make.


Having seen a few other examples with "paint" in good condition perhaps they didn't suffer from degradation as much as others (I know, wishful thinking) however looking at the overall generally good condition and lack of wear I'm thinking that perhaps this one was kept stored away after a little use due to the dedication/engraving on the caseback, which has helped preserve the dial and hands. All speculation, I know, but all plausible.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> Having seen a few other examples with "paint" in good condition perhaps they didn't suffer from degradation as much as others (I know, wishful thinking) however looking at the overall generally good condition and lack of wear I'm thinking that perhaps this one was kept stored away after a little use due to the dedication/engraving on the caseback, which has helped preserve the dial and hands. All speculation, I know, but all plausible.


Could be.

It's an admirable quality to think the best of your family members. Enjoy your Type-I!

Did you get a translation of the inscription yet?


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> Did you get a translation of the inscription yet?


According to the listing it reads as "1922 - 1947 to Comrade Kulchitsky for his devoted work on the day of the jubilee of the Odessa flour milling institute"


----------



## do_checkdate

Bought a Classica from Meranom in green. Excited for my first new non-Ampibian Vostok! Particularly interested in seeing what the finish is like on the movement.

e: anyone know what the difference is between a 2409 and a 2409.01?


----------



## Proliant

Thankfully nothing .... my cards need a break after Xmas.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Could be.


Forgot to mention that in my experience observing vintage watches of all ages and types, the hands usually show wear before the dial so that when I see a set of hands looking better than the dial, a little red flag goes up.


----------



## mroatman

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> The catalog is Soviet era, yes. It's actually lots of individual sheets grouped together by movement type.


Wow, that's amazing!! If you ever want to sell, I know a Soviet-era collector who would reeeeeally like that set... 🤓


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> It seemed clean enough and I'm pretty sure the dial is not a reproduction (but hard to tell if it's a really old reproduction). The case looks in good shape and the movement looks about right. I didn't pay too much so if it turns out to be a little "off" I still like it the way it is now.





mariomart said:


> I did do a little bit of research before buying and I came across ill-phill's example which was from 1947 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chistopol-type1-1947-a-137964.html
> I also came across another from 1947 in Lucidor's collection, all of these examples are without lume and no dial factory markings, which apparently indicates they were from early production in Chistopol after the factory moved there.





Straight_time said:


> For what it's worth here's mine, corroborating the theory (I'm a little envious of your better preserved dial, though ;-) )


So, that's four of a kind. And not just any kind.

These watches appear to be in identical configurations, including:

- Unmarked, unlumed dial with recessed subdial (certainly not the most common type)
- "Modern" case design with integrated lugs (certainly not the most common type)
- Cathedral hands that are paint-filled (certainly not the most common type)

View attachment collage.jpg


I was in the schnurrp camp at first, but I dunno -- in the face of this evidence, I lean heavily toward authentic.


----------



## mariomart

I pulled the pin on this glorious little Poljot today 

It's my first Poljot and I couldn't resist the lure of the little stylised Sputnik in the logo.

According to research and assistance from someone much more in the know than I it all checks out (thanks Dash  )

Sellers pics below.

And now I wait ....


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I pulled the pin on this glorious little Poljot today
> 
> It's my first Poljot and I couldn't resist the lure of the little stylised Sputnik in the logo.
> 
> According to research and assistance from someone much more in the know than I it all checks out (thanks Dash  )
> 
> Sellers pics below.
> 
> And now I wait ....
> 
> View attachment 12761123
> 
> 
> View attachment 12761125
> 
> 
> View attachment 12761127
> 
> 
> View attachment 12761129
> 
> 
> View attachment 12761131
> 
> 
> View attachment 12761133


Wow! Nice one; fantastic condition.

I have nearly twice as many watches from First Moscow as from any other factory:

First Moscow - 56
Petrodvorets - 32
Chistopol - 27
Other - 19

I have one coming like the one pictured in the catalog upper left with script sputnik "Poljot" and domed crown after five years of looking:









Among my favorite soviet watch logos.

Well done, comrade!


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Today, I had received a package from Bulgaria with Sputnik. I also did some improvements - changed crown, case, original glass (it is a bit thicker and makes nice magnifying effect on the border) and add CCCP strap.

Guess it is a very last watch of 2017. Cheers!


----------



## olavii

Parts came up, but watches is still somewhere in russia..Been modding seikos and classic 8926's. And now is my first touch with russian watches.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Pic related, with a correctly marked 2MWF movement.










A new case for the 3133 on the right since it's somewhat roached with the plating flaking off. Still consider if i should get a new dial.










And a brand new 710059 Amphibia, as the old one got damaged and i wanted a different case.

Now i just need to order some straps to cover the lot.


----------



## mroatman

December was fruitful!


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> December was fruitful!
> 
> View attachment 12776183
> 
> 
> View attachment 12776185
> 
> 
> View attachment 12776187
> 
> 
> View attachment 12776189
> 
> 
> View attachment 12776191


Some real unusual ones, Dash, I would have been glad to have them all except for the quartz which I'm ambivalent about. The stainless may have a replaced crown but that case is different than the usual 41m stainless we see with smoother lugs so maybe the crown is okay. 
What's the logo on the sportivnie?


----------



## schnurrp

I hope this dial is as flat and yellow as it appears in the seller's pictures.

An example of what I have heard referred to as the "porthole Slava" due to its perfectly round shape, simple straight lugs (look like porthole hinges) and inner dial trim. There are a half dozen or more different designs with these same elements including the one pictured below which is in my collection.


----------



## noodlenoggin

Just bought my first Russian yesterday. New Komandirskie from zenitar. Should see it sometime this month, maybe.







photo from seller...


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Some real unusual ones, Dash, I would have been glad to have them all except for the quartz which I'm ambivalent about.


Yes, that's definitely the most pedestrian of the bunch. But I have a weak spot for original bands, and this model is usually sold head-only.



schnurrp said:


> The stainless may have a replaced crown but that case is different than the usual 41m stainless we see with smoother lugs so maybe the crown is okay.


The crown is stainless, though of course I can't be certain it's original. Aside from the catalog entry, I had never seen this specific model for sale or in photos. Looks like a good match.











schnurrp said:


> What's the logo on the sportivnie?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/world-festival-youth-students-2687361.html ?


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

The 1st two Russian watches in my collection  Started an itch that I'm not sure a black bear could scratch...

My next watch is inbound... either a Big Zero, 24hr World Timer or Copernicus. Delayed xmas surprise!

[Edit] Would love to hear your thoughts on the right watch - sure I saw this case/dial combo in a catalogue, but wouldn't be surprised if it was Franken


----------



## schnurrp

jamesnorrisuk said:


> The 1st two Russian watches in my collection  Started an itch that I'm not sure a black bear could scratch...
> 
> My next watch is inbound... either a Big Zero, 24hr World Timer or Copernicus. Delayed xmas surprise!
> 
> [Edit] Would love to hear your thoughts on the right watch - sure I saw this case/dial combo in a catalogue, but wouldn't be surprised if it was Franken
> 
> View attachment 12781643


Case and dial look authentic but I don't find the two together in any catalogs I have available.

In that apparent condition I would lean toward authentic since such pristine parts are rarely used for a "construction". A movement picture might shed a little light.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Yes, that's definitely the most pedestrian of the bunch. But I have a weak spot for original bands, and this model is usually sold head-only.
> 
> The crown is stainless, though of course I can't be certain it's original. Aside from the catalog entry, I had never seen this specific model for sale or in photos. Looks like a good match.
> 
> View attachment 12779187
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/world-festival-youth-students-2687361.html 


Thanks for that information. The ss crown is a good match, a little large to my eye but probably okay. It struck me as coming from a 29 or 30 jewel ss automatic upon first sight.

There are some differences I'm sure you noticed: applied numbers and bars are more bold than the catalog example and the font is sans serif. Minor "developmental" differences in detail for sure.

Yours has the authentic "too narrow" soviet band, however.

Good haul!


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

schnurrp said:


> Case and dial look authentic but I don't find the two together in any catalogs I have available.
> 
> In that apparent condition I would lean toward authentic since such pristine parts are rarely used for a "construction". A movement picture might shed a little light.


Thanks for the info - here's a movement pic

[Edit] Just noticed the movement holding screws are missing! There's no rattle, do you think they need replacing?


----------



## schnurrp

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Thanks for the info - here's a movement pic
> 
> [Edit] Just noticed the movement holding screws are missing! There's no rattle, do you think they need replacing?
> 
> View attachment 12781895


Movement matches the case and dial.

No screws necessary. In this case (no pun intended) the movement is held in place with a curved piece of springy steel (1.) bearing on a flat curved piece of sheet steel (2.). To remove the movement you pull the ends of the spring toward each other using the holes until an end starts out. A little fiddly, in my opinion, not my favorite movement attachment.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> A little fiddly, in my opinion, not my favorite movement attachment.


Agreed, these are a pain.

By the way, James' watch has the perfect seamless crown for this case, often replaced. I too lean toward authentic.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> Agreed, these are a pain.
> 
> By the way, James' watch has the perfect seamless crown for this case, often replaced. I too lean toward authentic.


Nice, thanks!! In that case it was a bargain (£25).

Never seen a movement attachment like that... learning stuff.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Agreed, these are a pain.
> 
> By the way, James' watch has the perfect seamless crown for this case, often replaced. I too lean toward authentic.


Funny, I was enamored of the crown, too.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Movement matches the case and dial.
> 
> No screws necessary. In this case (no pun intended) the movement is held in place with a curved piece of springy steel (1.) bearing on a flat curved piece of sheet steel (2.). To remove the movement you pull the ends of the spring toward each other using the holes until an end starts out. A little fiddly, in my opinion, not my favorite movement attachment.
> 
> View attachment 12781993


On some less pristine examples these parts are often rusty, unfortunately.


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> The crown is stainless, though of course I can't be certain it's original. Aside from the catalog entry, I had never seen this specific model for sale or in photos. Looks like a good match.
> 
> View attachment 12779187


Glad it ended in your collection without much hassle, I followed the auction and even if there wasn't much interest (3 bidders if I recall) finally the shipping cost from UK kept me aside (also personally interested and looking for the more usual silver variants)


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> Glad it ended in your collection without much hassle, I followed the auction and even if there wasn't much interest (3 bidders if I recall) finally the shipping cost from UK kept me aside (also personally interested and looking for the more usual silver variants)


Thanks for your kind words (and for not bidding ?).

Postage from the UK is usually pretty expensive, so "only" £9.70 seemed great compared to the many items demanding close to £20 via the Global Shipping Program -- a complete scam, if you ask me.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> Thanks for your kind words (and for not bidding ?).
> 
> Postage from the UK is usually pretty expensive, so "only" £9.70 seemed great compared to the many items demanding close to £20 via the Global Shipping Program -- a complete scam, if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 12786047


Oh man, can't believed I completely missed this one! I could have driven to pick it up! Congrats anyway


----------



## Kye752

My first taste of buying russian watches happened today,￼￼￼￼ these two are what grabbed my attention and my money

￼￼￼￼


----------



## 24h

A couple watches to restore myself/practice with my new watch tools.


----------



## Kye752

Aaand then this happened i think i've had enough buying today


----------



## 24h

Kye752 said:


> Aaand then this happened i think i've had enough buying today


Very nice!
In working condition?


----------



## Kye752

According to the sellers they work, will have to see if thats true when they arrive


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

So I bought this, despite only one pic... £18 delivered so was willing to take a punt! Looks a bit beaten up (bezel and dial), but we'll see what we get.


----------



## Kye752

Bought these two little guys recently they look fair dinkum


----------



## Kye752

And yet another cheeky buy popped up at $30 i couldnt resist it. ;-)


----------



## deangc

Kye752 said:


> Aaand then this happened i think i've had enough buying today
> 
> View attachment 12787483
> View attachment 12787487
> View attachment 12787489


Wow, nice! Really nice.


----------



## Kye752

Yeah i'm particularly excited about this guy it has a history to go with it from the state prosecutors office around the time of the nuremberg trials


----------



## Rasbcer

No , the price is so high for me ,


----------



## mroatman

Kye752 said:


> And yet another cheeky buy popped up at $30 i couldnt resist it. ;-)


Guys. He's been bit.

RIP pre-vintage-watch Kye.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Guys. He's been bit.
> 
> RIP pre-vintage-watch Kye.


Now two of us under the same roof ... my daughter chose well ... luckily our areas of interest only slightly overlap


----------



## Kye752

mroatman said:


> Guys. He's been bit.
> 
> RIP pre-vintage-watch Kye.


I mean can you blame me mario pointed me toward your collection to peruse then i had a look and found pobeda, poljot, raketa, kirovskie and sturmanskie


----------



## 24h

So I purchased a bunch of Russian watches on eBay to tinker with because it's a cheap option to get started as a beginner watchmaker hobbyist. 
I didn't really think much about how radium was used in vintage watches, but now I'm quite concerned about safety.

If I post some pictures after they are delivered, I would really appreciate it some help identifying if any of the watches are dangerous to open up and work on!


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> If I post some pictures after they are delivered, I would really appreciate it some help identifying if any of the watches are dangerous to open up and work on!


You could already go ahead and post the listing photos. It's usually pretty easily to tell which may have radium lume and which probably don't (though the only surefire method is to buy a Geiger counter).


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> You could already go ahead and post the listing photos. It's usually pretty easily to tell which may have radium lume and which probably don't (though the only surefire method is to buy a Geiger counter).


Here's an album of all the watch dials.


http://imgur.com/rWqpj


I believe the only ones to be concerned about are #4,7,8, and 9.
Some of the other watch hands look as if they had lume paint at one point but have been cleaned. Should this be of concern of radiation can contaminate other parts?

Sorry, I'm probably being over cautious.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> Here's an album of all the watch dials.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rWqpj
> 
> I believe the only ones to be concerned about are #4,7,8, and 9.
> Some of the other watch hands look as if they had lume paint at one point but have been cleaned. Should this be of concern of radiation can contaminate other parts?
> Sorry, I'm probably being over cautious.
> Thanks for the help!


#7 is the only one to be concerned about -- and it almost certainly has radium on the dial or hands or both (the hands were taken from another watch, so it's hard to know for sure).

The rest use paint, no question. Handle without fear.


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> #7 is the only one to be concerned about -- and it almost certainly has radium on the dial or hands or both (the hands were taken from another watch, so it's hard to know for sure).
> 
> The rest use paint, no question. Handle without fear.


Darn it, this one had the most interesting looking movement.
Thank you for providing me with your insight into these watches - I really appreciate it!

What are the telltale signs of radium to look for? I saw a photo on this forum of a watch crystal with some odd burn marks near all the hour markings, but that's about all I know.

Movement of watch #7:


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> Darn it, this one had the most interesting looking movement.
> Thank you for providing me with your insight into these watches - I really appreciate it!
> What are the telltale signs of radium to look for? I saw a photo on this forum of a watch crystal with some odd burn marks near all the hour markings, but that's about all I know.
> Movement of watch #7:


Radium use in the USSR was phased out in the early-1960s, if I recall correctly, so I was really just going by a) which watches were lumed and b) how old they were.

You can see the date-stamp on your Sportivnie above is 3-57, meaning the third quarter of 1957. Radium paint was certainly still in use in the 1950s. Unfortunately, as you rightly point out, the better movements were from this period as well. The 1970s and 1980s saw a steady decline in movement materials and quality.

There are plenty of unlumed Soviet watches from the 1950s and 1960s which will have equally-attractive movements but no risk of radium. Perhaps if you find this is a hobby you enjoy, you could seek out one of those next.


----------



## Kye752

So started liking the black and bronze probedas and found this bloke $50 free shipping done deal mate


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> Radium use in the USSR was phased out in the early-1960s, if I recall correctly, so I was really just going by a) which watches were lumed and b) how old they were.
> 
> You can see the date-stamp on your Sportivnie above is 3-57, meaning the third quarter of 1957. Radium paint was certainly still in use in the 1950s. Unfortunately, as you rightly point out, the better movements were from this period as well. The 1970s and 1980s saw a steady decline in movement materials and quality.
> 
> There are plenty of unlumed Soviet watches from the 1950s and 1960s which will have equally-attractive movements but no risk of radium. Perhaps if you find this is a hobby you enjoy, you could seek out one of those next.


I'm interested Dash... does any of your collection contain radium? Do you accept the risk and not open them up?

I ask because you have some period pieces in the collection that definitely look lumed e.g.:


----------



## mroatman

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I'm interested Dash... does any of your collection contain radium? Do you accept the risk and not open them up?
> I ask because you have some period pieces in the collection that definitely look lumed e.g.:


_Lots_ of my collection contains radium. I probably have enough radioactive material to wipe our a small community. And yes, I accept the risks and use basic precautions, but I do still work on these pieces when necessary (I've written more about this here). I say all this knowing full well that I may be a future Darwin Award recipient.

There are lots of threads about radium here on WUS, and far more on that Google thing. I recommend you do your own research and not accept anyone's opinion on the topic (including mine).


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> _Lots_ of my collection contains radium. I probably have enough radioactive material to wipe our a small community. And yes, I accept the risks and use basic precautions, but I do still work on these pieces when necessary (I've written more about this here). I say all this knowing full well that I may be a future Darwin Award recipient.
> 
> There are lots of threads about radium here on WUS, and far more on that Google thing. I recommend you do your own research and not accept anyone's opinion on the topic (including mine).


Interesting, thanks. Your reply makes sense, and I agree with your comment about the excesses of the radium girls... I'm not planning to bring back radium lipstick any time in the near future.

I've read that radium actively releases the standard mix of alpha gamma and beta rays which had me a little worried, but common sense should mitigate the risk. Although I tend to wear my purchases I probably wouldn't wear a radium watch much or work on the dial, but then I don't need to. Most I might do is open the caseback to flash those lovely '50s movements 

Out of interest, do your radium watches still glow at night?

[Edit] Ok, after reading that radium as a 1600 year half life I realise that is probably a stupid question... but maybe the patina and dirt of 60 odd years has dulled it?


----------



## Straight_time

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Out of interest, do your radium watches still glow at night?
> 
> [Edit] Ok, after reading that radium as a 1600 year half life I realise that is probably a stupid question... but maybe the patina and dirt of 60 odd years has dulled it?


No question is stupid when safety and health are concerned. ;-)
You're missing the main point about radium-based lume, though: radium does not glow at all, its radioactivity is necessary to permanently activate (that is, without the need of exposure to a light source) the phosphor which is part of the luminous paste compound. 
It's the phosphor which loses its properties relatively quickly (in the order of 10/15 years more or less, I believe); therefore, nowadays any such watch will have no glowing effect anymore, while the risks related to the compound are still intact.


----------



## mroatman

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Interesting, thanks. Your reply makes sense, and I agree with your comment about the excesses of the radium girls... I'm not planning to bring back radium lipstick any time in the near future.
> I've read that radium actively releases the standard mix of alpha gamma and beta rays which had me a little worried, but common sense should mitigate the risk. Although I tend to wear my purchases I probably wouldn't wear a radium watch much or work on the dial, but then I don't need to. Most I might do is open the caseback to flash those lovely '50s movements
> Out of interest, do your radium watches still glow at night?
> [Edit] Ok, after reading that radium as a 1600 year half life I realise that is probably a stupid question... but maybe the patina and dirt of 60 odd years has dulled it?


Not a stupid question. They don't glow at all.

As I understand, the radioactive and luminescent properties of radium are not the same (or something). So while these pieces are still highly radioactive, they don't glow whatsoever. The worst of both worlds!

----------

Edit: Straight_time beat me to the punch.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Straight_time said:


> No question is stupid when safety and health are concerned. ;-)
> You're missing the main point about radium-based lume, though: radium does not glow at all, its radioactivity is necessary to permanently activate (that is, without the need of exposure to a light source) the phosphor which is part of the luminous paste compound.
> It's the phosphor which loses its properties relatively quickly (in the order of 10/15 years more or less, I believe); therefore, nowadays any such watch will have no glowing effect anymore, while the risks related to the compound are still intact.


I read that after researching a little more... very interesting. Although I know in my head that radioactive material doesn't glow (if it did, Chernobyl would have lit up the night sky), decades of watching TV and film somehow tricked my normally rational self! (thanks Radioactive Man)


----------



## Kye752

Another buy knocked it down by $30 and am excited loved this dial ever since i saw it it in Dashiell's collection as per usual :-!


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> Radium use in the USSR was phased out in the early-1960s, if I recall correctly, so I was really just going by a) which watches were lumed and b) how old they were.
> 
> You can see the date-stamp on your Sportivnie above is 3-57, meaning the third quarter of 1957. Radium paint was certainly still in use in the 1950s. Unfortunately, as you rightly point out, the better movements were from this period as well. The 1970s and 1980s saw a steady decline in movement materials and quality.
> 
> There are plenty of unlumed Soviet watches from the 1950s and 1960s which will have equally-attractive movements but no risk of radium. Perhaps if you find this is a hobby you enjoy, you could seek out one of those next.


Thanks again for your detailed information on this subject. The tips as well the the history behind these watches are always appreciated.
By the way, I checked out your website. Your catalog of watches and photos of all the dials really is quite something.
How did you manage to photograph all of these and such great condition?


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> How did you manage to photograph all of these and such great condition?


Well, it wasn't done overnight! It has taken years of searching, an ungodly amount of time restoring, and more money than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Kye752

My last buy to fill my watch box #10 i decided a volna precision would mark this milestone of my watch collecting journey. I think it will come up quite nicely with a clean polished crystal and the dust blown away from the dial. What do you think?


----------



## Straight_time

I fear this one is a franken... I'd expect to see a base metal-colored, uncoded movement (possibly with datestamp, but I wouldn't bet on this); not a gilded, 2809-coded one, which speaks to me of post-1964 production, when the Volna brand shouldn't have existed anymore. :think:
But since I'm no expert in the field, better wait for other more experienced comrades to chime in.


----------



## Kye752

Straight_time said:


> I fear this one is a franken... I'd expect to see a base metal-colored, uncoded movement (possibly with datestamp, but I wouldn't bet on this); not a gilded, 2809-coded one, which speaks to me of post-1964 production, when the Volna brand shouldn't have existed anymore. :think:
> But since I'm no expert in the field, better wait for other more experienced comrades to chime in.


I have no idea hopefully someone with more experience in this brand can clarify if the movement is wrong


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> I have no idea hopefully someone with more experience in this brand can clarify if the movement is wrong


After looking at the movement photo again I've come to the realisation that the photo is actually from a completely different watch as I noticed that this photo shows a chromed case, whereas the others show a gilt case. Perhaps the actual movement is base metal and the seller made a mistake. (By the way Kye, go to bed lol)


----------



## Straight_time

mariomart said:


> After looking at the movement photo again I've come to the realisation that the photo is actually from a completely different watch as I noticed that this photo shows a chromed case, whereas the others show a gilt case.


Doh! I feel like the one looking at the finger instead of the moon....


----------



## Kye752

mariomart said:


> After looking at the movement photo again I've come to the realisation that the photo is actually from a completely different watch as I noticed that this photo shows a chromed case, whereas the others show a gilt case. Perhaps the actual movement is base metal and the seller made a mistake. (By the way Kye, go to bed lol)


Hmm i see i overlooked that myself will have to see what arrives if im not happy with it i can always send it back. And no its still early


----------



## mariomart

I've been looking to add a nice little Zvezda to my collection after seeing Ratfacedgit's one on a cuff strap. I came across this one on Evilbay for a modest US$12 pp fully serviced and figured it was tidy enough, dated 3-57.


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> I fear this one is a franken... I'd expect to see a base metal-colored, uncoded movement (possibly with datestamp, but I wouldn't bet on this); not a gilded, 2809-coded one, which speaks to me of post-1964 production, when the Volna brand shouldn't have existed anymore. :think:
> But since I'm no expert in the field, better wait for other more experienced comrades to chime in.





mariomart said:


> After looking at the movement photo again I've come to the realisation that the photo is actually from a completely different watch as I noticed that this photo shows a chromed case, whereas the others show a gilt case. Perhaps the actual movement is base metal and the seller made a mistake. (By the way Kye, go to bed lol)





Kye752 said:


> Hmm i see i overlooked that myself will have to see what arrives if im not happy with it i can always send it back. And no its still early


Straight_time is right, Volnas were powered by the non-precision-grade 2809A (a "white" movement).

The rest of the watch looks fantastic and is a difficult model to source in decent and original condition. So here's hoping the movement checks out as well ?


----------



## Kye752

mroatman said:


> Straight_time is right, Volnas were powered by the non-precision-grade 2809A (a "white" movement).
> 
> The rest of the watch looks fantastic and is a difficult model to source in decent and original condition. So here's hoping the movement checks out as well 


Ive seen them with the white and looked at trying to source that movement luckly the movement is everywhere for a decent price but at the same time theres something about seeing a gold movement in this watch that i sort of like i think the time to decide will be when i pop it open


----------



## Kye752

Okay so after wanting and searching and trying to find one since day one i finally decided to buy two of them with differing issues and combine them into one fairly decent version for around $70 AUD and find the correct crown to fit the puzzle i give you my first little project and cleaning/tinkering job a pobeda red twelve with a 1949 movement


----------



## Straight_time

Should your plans also include a case/movement swapping, beware... cases are very different in design, the 1949 1MWF has fixed lugs and the 1955 2MWF has springbars instead; while technically doable with ease, the result wouldn't be an improvement but rather a franken. ;-)


----------



## Kye752

Straight_time said:


> Should your plans also include a case/movement swapping, beware... cases are very different in design, the 1949 1MWF has fixed lugs and the 1955 2MWF has springbars instead; while technically doable with ease, the result wouldn't be an improvement but rather a franken. ;-)


I know what you mean and when a strap is fitted it'll be a secret but all of the earlier cases ive seen are so heavily pitted as though there were a lot of impurities/dissimilar metals which will encourage corrosion (i also realise that a 68 year old case will have a bit of wear) so the later case may have springbars but it looks a lot less as though someone used it as a flint to light fires. But in saying that if i come across a decently priced fixed lug case that is immaculate ill fit it


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> Should your plans also include a case/movement swapping, beware... cases are very different in design, the 1949 1MWF has fixed lugs and the 1955 2MWF has springbars instead; while technically doable with ease, the result wouldn't be an improvement but rather a franken. ;-)





Kye752 said:


> I know what you mean and when a strap is fitted it'll be a secret


Unfortunately it won't be a secret, as the lugs themselves are much wider on the newer case. Straight_time is exactly right that the case designs are very different. It will be easier for you to see in the flesh.


----------



## Kye752

mroatman said:


> Unfortunately it won't be a secret, as the lugs themselves are much wider on the newer case. Straight_time is exactly right that the case designs are very different. It will be easier for you to see in the flesh.
> 
> View attachment 12808889


If its just the lugs that are different but the dimension of the cases are the same im not too worried but i will keep a lookout for an earlier case just have to play the waiting game for a clean one


----------



## mroatman

I recently discovered an eBay seller based in Tallinn. Last week, he listed over 250 auctions with 99¢ start prices(!). Additionally, after some discussion, he kindly agreed to waive shipping costs as we live in the same city. So, it was time to get to work.

The eBay marathon finally ended last night with six watches to my name. The last auction ended around 11pm.

Around 11:30pm, the seller was at my door to personally deliver my watches ? Talk about service!

Total damage = average €14/watch.

View attachment collage 17.45.06.jpg


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> Radium use in the USSR was phased out in the early-1960s, if I recall correctly, so I was really just going by a) which watches were lumed and b) how old they were.
> 
> You can see the date-stamp on your Sportivnie above is 3-57, meaning the third quarter of 1957. Radium paint was certainly still in use in the 1950s. Unfortunately, as you rightly point out, the better movements were from this period as well. The 1970s and 1980s saw a steady decline in movement materials and quality.
> 
> There are plenty of unlumed Soviet watches from the 1950s and 1960s which will have equally-attractive movements but no risk of radium. Perhaps if you find this is a hobby you enjoy, you could seek out one of those next.


Just received most of my watches in the mail, including the one you suspected of having radium.
UV light reveals that the hour and minute hand still how, however, only hold a charge for a few seconds.
The hour markings do not glow at all. Could this mean that the hands were re-lumed at one point so the paint is newer, therefore still has some glow?

Perhaps the hours were never luminous?

Anyways, I'm far too scared to open the case if it's possible there is radium. I think the best course of action would be to: a) Dispose of the watch or b) Return it


----------



## OhDark30

mroatman said:


> I recently discovered an eBay seller based in Tallinn..
> Total damage = average €14/watch.
> 
> View attachment 12817861


Oh, very nice mroatman!
And my kinda prices!
I've owned that Kama back in the day, though mine had real-life 'lost lume' hands

(I had the back off to admire the seal mechanism and movement before I gave a thought to lurking radium residue - oops!)

Lovely bottom right Pobeda too!


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> Could this mean that the hands were re-lumed at one point so the paint is newer, therefore still has some glow?


As I mentioned before, the hands don't belong to this watch. They are not original. They were taken from another timepiece. Given that they still have some residual luminosity, I'd say they probably came from a 1970s-era model.



24h said:


> Perhaps the hours were never luminous?


Unlikely, as this feature is described in the 1960 catalog.



24h said:


> Anyways, I'm far too scared to open the case if it's possible there is radium. I think the best course of action would be to: a) Dispose of the watch or b) Return it


Well don't throw it away! There are some really good parts there 

Unless you spent a lot of money on it and would like a refund less shipping (in which case "b" is a good solution), I think you should consider c) recycle it by donating to another comrade ?


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> I recently discovered an eBay seller based in Tallinn. Last week, he listed over 250 auctions with 99¢ start prices(!). Additionally, after some discussion, he kindly agreed to waive shipping costs as we live in the same city. So, it was time to get to work.
> 
> The eBay marathon finally ended last night with six watches to my name. The last auction ended around 11pm.
> 
> Around 11:30pm, the seller was at my door to personally deliver my watches ? Talk about service!
> 
> Total damage = average €14/watch.
> 
> View attachment 12817861


Great haul dash! I noticed the same seller... are the watches as described?


----------



## Disguise

I'm pretty excited to be having my first poljot 3133 in the mail. It's a first step towards a column-wheel Strela!


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> I recently discovered an eBay seller based in Tallinn. Last week, he listed over 250 auctions with 99¢ start prices(!). Additionally, after some discussion, he kindly agreed to waive shipping costs as we live in the same city. So, it was time to get to work.
> 
> The eBay marathon finally ended last night with six watches to my name. The last auction ended around 11pm.
> 
> Around 11:30pm, the seller was at my door to personally deliver my watches  Talk about service!
> 
> Total damage = average €14/watch.
> 
> View attachment 12817861


I suppose the hands on the golden Wostok are original if you bought it, do you know of any other model/catalogue entry with simillar ones? Thank you and congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> As I mentioned before, the hands don't belong to this watch. They are not original. They were taken from another timepiece. Given that they still have some residual luminosity, I'd say they probably came from a 1970s-era model.
> 
> Unlikely, as this feature is described in the 1960 catalog.
> 
> Well don't throw it away! There are some really good parts there
> 
> Unless you spent a lot of money on it and would like a refund less shipping (in which case "b" is a good solution), I think you should consider c) recycle it by donating to another comrade 


I spent $22 on it...maybe too much, I don't know.
Anyways, there are no returns. Maybe when I have 100 posts someone will want to take it off my hands for shipping + a small amount.

Don't think I'll buy any more vintage watches for a while as I have enough to tinker with now, although I really want one with a similar movement to this one I posted (without the radium of course)


----------



## mroatman

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Great haul dash! I noticed the same seller... are the watches as described?


Better, actually. The visual conditions are good (all need a bit of cleanup), and despite being described as "untested/not working", most are actually ticking and keeping good time.


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> I suppose the hands on the golden Wostok are original if you bought it, do you know of any other model/catalogue entry with simillar ones?


You bet:









Very unusual hands indeed.


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> I really want one with a similar movement to this one I posted (without the radium of course)


If you're just looking for a 50's/60s era movement with decorations and Geneva stripes, they're plentiful. Look here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...500580?hash=item3f906558a4:g:FW8AAOSww3tY6RhI
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-wat...500569?hash=item3f90655899:g:3PUAAOSwU8hY5~Qo
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...480000?hash=item3f90650840:g:mikAAOSww3tY6QoR
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...792748?hash=item3f9069cdec:g:MCYAAOSwTm9aSlYN


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> If you're just looking for a 50's/60s era movement with decorations and Geneva stripes, they're plentiful. Look here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...500580?hash=item3f906558a4:g:FW8AAOSww3tY6RhI
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-wat...500569?hash=item3f90655899:g:3PUAAOSwU8hY5~Qo
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...480000?hash=item3f90650840:g:mikAAOSww3tY6QoR
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-vin...792748?hash=item3f9069cdec:g:MCYAAOSwTm9aSlYN


Cool, I actually got one or two watches from this seller.
Might take a look at the one that is in working condition because I'm not skilled enough (yet) to fix a movement unless it's something very obvious.


----------



## mroatman

24h said:


> Cool, I actually got one or two watches from this seller.
> Might take a look at the one that is in working condition because I'm not skilled enough (yet) to fix a movement unless it's something very obvious.


Ah, my mistake, I thought you were just looking for a movement.

If you search for "Pobeda" on eBay or Etsy, you will find tons of 1950s examples with beautifully-decorated movements for not much money. You could argue they are the classic and quintessential Soviet timepiece. Good luck!


----------



## MattBrace

Not today but recently Vostok 2427 Day/Date...


----------



## east-west

Recently bought this one.

Im a newbie to Russian watches so excuse the naive question, but I find the design very similar to some or the early Tudor/Rolex submariners. 

I can imagine that the Russians were probably watching Swiss developments and maybe getting inspired by some of the technological innovations (crown guards, bezel), are there any documented examples/anecdotes about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mariomart

I was doing my normal Evilbay scroll-fest this morning when this happened 

Yet another Komandirskie case I've never seen before with a commemorative 1945-1975 dial and a 3AKA3 MO CCCP to boot |>

The case has an amazing angular design and the bezel design follows the case design, so I'm assuming they are correct. It's had to say if the dial is original to the watch. but my gut feeling is that it does. Looks like the only thing that may have been replaced is the crown. Overall I'm very pleased :-! It should come up a little better after some TLC.

Sellers pics.


----------



## Arizone

mariomart said:


> I was doing my normal Evilbay scroll-fest this morning when this happened
> 
> Yet another Komandirskie case I've never seen before with a commemorative 1945-1975 dial and a 3AKA3 MO CCCP to boot |>
> 
> The case has an amazing angular design and the bezel design follows the case design, so I'm assuming they are correct. It's had to say if the dial is original to the watch. but my gut feeling is that it does. Looks like the only thing that may have been replaced is the crown. Overall I'm very pleased :-! It should come up a little better after some TLC.
> 
> Sellers pics.


I would find a case like that being original to the dial hard to believe. They didn't produce anything at that time with a separate bezel except early Amphibians. The dial almost looks a few millimeters too wide for the case as well, cutting off the inscription. The case is cool, so I'm more curious what it should actually look like.


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> I would find a case like that being original to the dial hard to believe. They didn't produce anything at that time with a separate bezel except early Amphibians. The dial almost looks a few millimeters too wide for the case as well, cutting off the inscription. The case is cool, so I'm more curious what it should actually look like.


I agree, it wasn't until just after I posted that I realised that the dial was much earlier than the case, due to the bezel as you pointed out. I've looked through whatever reference material I could find and so far I'v had no luck, But I'm now thinking the case could be late 80's to late 90's.


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> I would find a case like that being original to the dial hard to believe. They didn't produce anything at that time with a separate bezel except early Amphibians. The dial almost looks a few millimeters too wide for the case as well, cutting off the inscription. The case is cool, so I'm more curious what it should actually look like.


I'm now starting to think that this case may actually belong to one of the Vostok offshoot companies such as Vostok Partner or Vostok Century Time, reason being that the crystal looks too flat for a Komandirskie (could also possibly be glass and not acrylic).

Anyway, I've been on the lookout for a decent quality dial such as this one, so I can see it going into an appropriate Komandirskie case. Besides the whole thing only cost me USD$16.00


----------



## OhDark30

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12824369


Yes, that dial is from a 60s Chistopol Dirskie like mine, and the case (and hands!) much later as you say








I'm intrigued by the commemorative bit: a stencil/ transfer added later to a standard dial, but by who I wonder?
Will be interesting to see your pics when it arrives for more detail on that. 
Good spot, and great deal!


----------



## schnurrp

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, that dial is from a 60s Chistopol Dirskie like mine, and the case (and hands!) much later as you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by the commemorative bit: a stencil/ transfer added later to a standard dial, but by who I wonder?
> Will be interesting to see your pics when it arrives for more detail on that.
> Good spot, and great deal!


A similar dial appears in a 1976 and 1974 catalogs. I think the commemoration is probably original to the dial going by possible date of manufacture and the fact that the "komandirskie" logo was re-positioned in favor of the commemoration.

An authentic case wouldn't be too hard to find but many of these had a commemorative back which could be very hard to find.


----------



## schnurrp

Oops.


----------



## Straight_time

The dial is a known commemorative edition and is perfectly legit the way it is -usually found on 783 cases, I believe. 
A hint which can tell you that it's an original from the factory and positively not a later addition, is the fact that to make room for the special logo they had to move the Komandirskie marking to the lower half of the dial.


EDIT - schnurrp has been faster than me...


----------



## S.H.

Could not sleep last night, trawled ebay, pulled the trigger on this one I saw by chance (could bring down the price a bit):









I did not even expect to find one in good shape, ever. So I never did any serious research on it, just quickly browsed WUS for reference pictures before buying. I hope I did not fell for a franken. Biggest, most expensive watch I bought for my personal use for years...


----------



## joecool

S.H. said:


> Could not sleep last night, trawled ebay, pulled the trigger on this one I saw by chance (could bring down the price a bit):
> 
> View attachment 12825505
> 
> 
> I did not even expect to find one in good shape, ever. So I never did any serious research on it, just quickly browsed WUS for reference pictures before buying. I hope I did not fell for a franken. Biggest, most expensive watch I bought for my personal use for years...


Awesome catch mate!


----------



## S.H.

Thanks!

There was another on sale on ebay, also in the UK. What are the odds? Where they exported here?

I wonder if the other slava was bought by a WUS member today, it was discussed in the other thread:










http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slava-Amphibia-rare-USSR-diver-watch/273024980301

The link for the one I bought (for only slightly more) : http://www.ebay.de/itm/173109301430I must admit, it was not a fully rational buy. But seeing the dial, the hands, the bezel free of marks, I just snapped. A bit daft for a watch professional, I should know better, but I'm just human.


----------



## elsoldemayo

S.H. said:


> Could not sleep last night, trawled ebay, pulled the trigger on this one I saw by chance (could bring down the price a bit):
> 
> I did not even expect to find one in good shape, ever. So I never did any serious research on it, just quickly browsed WUS for reference pictures before buying. I hope I did not fell for a franken. Biggest, most expensive watch I bought for my personal use for years...


Saw this one as well as the other one you posted, which I asked about in the Franken thread. Was tempted but it was a little out of my price range. Great that another f10'er snapped it up and it looks in great condition.


----------



## mroatman

S.H. said:


> Could not sleep last night, trawled ebay, pulled the trigger on this one I saw by chance (could bring down the price a bit):
> 
> I did not even expect to find one in good shape, ever. So I never did any serious research on it, just quickly browsed WUS for reference pictures before buying. I hope I did not fell for a franken. Biggest, most expensive watch I bought for my personal use for years...


Looks completely original and in excellent condition. A great buy!


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I was doing my normal Evilbay scroll-fest this morning when this happened





OhDark30 said:


> Yes, that dial is from a 60s Chistopol Dirskie like mine, and the case (and hands!) much later as you say





schnurrp said:


> A similar dial appears in a 1976 and 1974 catalogs. I think the commemoration is probably original to the dial going by possible date of manufacture and the fact that the "komandirskie" logo was re-positioned in favor of the commemoration.





Straight_time said:


> The dial is a known commemorative edition and is perfectly legit the way it is -usually found on 783 cases, I believe.
> A hint which can tell you that it's an original from the factory and positively not a later addition, is the fact that to make room for the special logo they had to move the Komandirskie marking to the lower half of the dial.


The only authentic configuration I've seen is exactly as Straight_time says: a type 783 case. I suppose a chromed type 781 case could be possible as well, as schnurrp shows.


----------



## S.H.

mroatman said:


> Looks completely original and in excellent condition. A great buy!


Thank you for the input! I will certainly sleep better. The seller did provide detailed pictures, it helped.


----------



## dutchassasin

Mariomart, the case is a vostok cardi


----------



## mariomart

dutchassasin said:


> Mariomart, the case is a vostok cardi


Awesome 

Thank you dutchassasin.

So it's well and truly a parts watch, which is all good considering it was only $16, but I still managed to score a lovely dial. Now I just need to hunt down the appropriate case ........... this could take a while ;-)


----------



## 24h

dutchassasin said:


> Mariomart, the case is a vostok cardi


Not a watch to pair with your Rune full helm, dutchassasin. :-d


----------



## dutchassasin

24h said:


> Not a watch to pair with your Rune full helm, dutchassasin. :-d











Haha, hit me up if your still playing


----------



## 24h

dutchassasin said:


> Haha, hit me up if your still playing


I haven't played for many years 
I'd happily trim your Rune armor for free though LOL


----------



## steve_AU

I put a sneaky bid on this before I went to bed and woke up to find myself the highest bidder. I expect it's a 'franken' (although I hate that term) the hands a a bit too shiny to match the dial and I suspect it has been re-cased. For the price I paid it's worth it just for the movement. Anyhow it's still a beautiful watch, I'll be wearing it in my rotation.


----------



## Disguise

I'm joining the Poljot 3133 club with this cutie pie. Any strap suggestions?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

steve_AU said:


> I put a sneaky bid on this before I went to bed and woke up to find myself the highest bidder. I expect it's a 'franken' (although I hate that term) the hands a a bit too shiny to match the dial and I suspect it has been re-cased. For the price I paid it's worth it just for the movement. Anyhow it's still a beautiful watch, I'll be wearing it in my rotation.
> 
> View attachment 12829247


Hands are okay in my book but you need a case like this and crown has been replaced. Hope it's running like a top!


----------



## mariomart

I've been looking for one of these oversized cases for quite a while, finally managed to get one.

Spent more than I normally would but I kept missing out on the others o|

I was worried that the Admiralskie dial and hands might be wrong, until I saw the same watch on one of amils early posts in 2013 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/complete-set-biggest-cases-wrist-amphibians-905145.html

One more ruled out entry on the wishlist |>

Now the wait for Italia Post to finish their vino, jump on their Vespa and get this thing moving ....


----------



## XsiOn

I could not resist this Poljot Automatic. I met a guy and he gave it to me for 20$... I hope I will not regret... As this was really impulsive buy


----------



## Straight_time

mariomart said:


> I've been looking for one of these oversized cases for quite a while, finally managed to get one.
> 
> Spent more than I normally would but I kept missing out on the others o|
> 
> I was worried that the Admiralskie dial and hands might be wrong, until I saw the same watch on one of amils early posts in 2013 https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/complete-set-biggest-cases-wrist-amphibians-905145.html
> 
> One more ruled out entry on the wishlist |>
> 
> Now the wait for Italia Post to finish their vino, jump on their Vespa and get this thing moving ....
> 
> View attachment 12830427


As soon as you receive it, I'd suggest you to check not only its size but also its weight. ;-)

I've recently seen a NOS example of this exact model whose case, on its matching passport, was described as made of titanium: you might have scored a shot much more precious than you expected (and, judging from the different color of case vs. bezel which can be seen in the pictures, I'd have good vibrations). 

PS: I heartfeltly hope for you that the kangaroos employed by the Australian postal service have improved, as the one and only shipment of mine which went lost in 5 years of collecting was due from Down Under, but never reached our shores... :roll: o|

:-d


----------



## mroatman

XsiOn said:


> I could not resist this Poljot Automatic. I met a guy and he gave it to me for 20$... I hope I will not regret... As this was really impulsive buy


If you end up regretting it, send me a PM


----------



## mariomart

Straight_time said:


> As soon as you receive it, I'd suggest you to check not only its size but also its weight. ;-)
> I've recently seen a NOS example of this exact model whose case, on its matching passport, was described as made of titanium: you might have scored a shot much more precious than you expected (and, judging from the different color of case vs. bezel which can be seen in the pictures, I'd have good vibrations).
> PS: I heartfeltly hope for you that the kangaroos employed by the Australian postal service have improved, as the one and only shipment of mine which went lost in 5 years of collecting was due from Down Under, but never reached our shores... :roll: o|
> :-d


I had also read up on these elusive titanium cases, I fully intend to remove the movement and give the lot a well deserved spruce up and polish. I'll take some measurements then.

As for the Aussie postal service I'm afraid things haven't improved. It is still taking them up to 4 weeks to onship from Sydney to Perth once international items arrive, it's just shocking. Those kangaroos are just fair dinkum the laziest bar stools this side of the Ettamogah Pub.


----------



## Straight_time

The elusive McWatchski :-d


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> The elusive McWatchski :-d


I was eyeing it hard. Very nice catch.


----------



## kev80e

This. Terrible sellers photos.














I'll do my own terrible photos when it arrives.


----------



## kev80e

Straight_time said:


> The elusive McWatchski :-d
> 
> View attachment 12836427
> 
> 
> View attachment 12836433


Love this , especially the special case back.


----------



## Dub Rubb

Just got my first Raketa in this morning. Threw it on for the day, and it was the first time I have been complimented on a watch!









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Straight_time said:


> The elusive McWatchski :-d
> 
> View attachment 12836427
> 
> 
> View attachment 12836433


Nice pickup, you don't see those very often!


----------



## castilla

My new amphibia..I didn't like metal bracelet.I am open to new strap advices please share sone opinions

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Kye752

Just a raketa should make a nice addition


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> Just a raketa should make a nice addition


Gonna need another watch box son.

From Papa


----------



## Kye752

mariomart said:


> Gonna need another watch box son.
> 
> From Papa


Pfft i think a watch i bought from america is getting home before the watchbox i bought in australia our postal service must walk it over


----------



## Disguise

Straight_time said:


> The elusive McWatchski :-d


Oh maaaaan, so jealous! 2 of my passions in 1 item!


----------



## Kye752

Another atom coming my way i'm pleased with both of them this should clean up nicely


----------



## do_checkdate

Seller says the bracelet is original. Not sure but I'm always happy to get more bracelets!






















Don't know if this is all right but it was very cheap and I like the dial. I think it'll clean up a bit and be well worth some wrist time.


----------



## schnurrp

Automatic looks fine and one of the fun things about collecting Sekondas is that they were sold with bands and that one looks legit. Here's mine:









The MIR or Peace in English probably should not have a Vostok movement since it pre-dates the move to that logo and the crown has been replaced. Still, if it runs good, worth having at the right price.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Automatic looks fine and one of the fun things about collecting Sekondas is that they were sold with bands and that one looks legit. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 12843313
> 
> 
> The MIR or Peace in English probably should not have a Vostok movement since it pre-dates the move to that logo and the crown has been replaced. Still, if it runs good, worth having at the right price.
> 
> View attachment 12843323


Excuse me, that was the 30 jewel model; here's my 29j:


----------



## do_checkdate

schnurrp said:


> Excuse me, that was the 30 jewel model; here's my 29j:
> 
> View attachment 12843343


Nice! Does the bracelet have removable links? I bought a few ZIM bracelets a while back and bitterly regretted it when it came to sizing them up for my frankly girly wrists.


----------



## schnurrp

do_checkdate said:


> Nice! Does the bracelet have removable links? I bought a few ZIM bracelets a while back and bitterly regretted it when it came to sizing them up for my frankly girly wrists.


Yes, as long as you have a sharp flat screwdriver and a pair of small pliers. Just being cute, but, no the links are not removable the way modern bracelets links are with the little device to push the pins out, etc.


----------



## mariomart

I just had to add a new K-65 to the collection


----------



## Kye752

mariomart said:


> I just had to add a new K-65 to the collection
> 
> View attachment 12843867


I hope it was worth $11.35


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> I hope it was worth $11.35


Haha, I had some credits in my Meranom account that came in handy


----------



## Kye752

mariomart said:


> Haha, I had some credits in my Meranom account that came in handy


Verrrrry suspicious indeed


----------



## Bostok

schnurrp said:


> Excuse me, that was the 30 jewel model; here's my 29j:


Speaking of soviet automatics, I recently and rather unexpectedly won a low bidding on this Exacta branded Poljot. The dial has a nice patina (difficult to make out the original color?) and the branding (with Poljot mentioned also) seems rather rare to me as well as the "imp" (imported?) mention, I suppose it is a USSR watch? The radial brushed case is stainless steel? It seems to be working after "shaking"" but the crown doesn't seem to function in winding up the mechanism, either a spring problem or incorrect (too short?) crown I guess. Any more input/opinions would be highly appreciated as usual, I don't know too well what to make out of it for the moment


----------



## mroatman

do_checkdate said:


> Seller says the bracelet is original. Not sure but I'm always happy to get more bracelets!





schnurrp said:


> one of the fun things about collecting Sekondas is that they were sold with bands and that one looks legit.


I'm not sure how those curved end-links would fit with those square lugs on the case...


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> I suppose it is a USSR watch? The radial brushed case is stainless steel?


Definitely Soviet. The "Exacta" brand was marketed in Sweden (and perhaps other places). You can go on local Swedish auction sites and see NOS examples with original Swedish paperwork, etc.

The case is chromed brass. Something like this:









https://plus.google.com/photos/1130...5510189923311918802&oid=113098239036073221216


----------



## S.H.

I'm buying a unusual amount of watches this month (Slava & Raketa Amphibian, tonneau Amphibian with paddle hands, steel poljot with atom dial)! Combination of lucky finds, compulsive behaviour, ... and I can't resist a stainless steel FSU watch.

Found this on my morning ebay stroll, BIN at GBP100. The seller states that it needs service (OK for me, I even got a few spares if something is broken), it does look externally original even if some lume dots are missing. I will see when it arrives if I try to add some lume of if I leave it alone, and if I keep it or resell it after service.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sturmanskie-Poljot-Cal-31659-with-original-chain-/173125668560

Image for reference:









So if I did not f*ck up, I should end up with a nice 31659, full grey dial version, produced around the end of the eighties. I have another one with a darker tone, stamped 1987 on the balance bridge.


----------



## joecool

Cryptic:-Satan with a thorny crown......can you guess?


----------



## Straight_time

joecool said:


> Cryptic:-Satan with a thorny crown......can you guess?


Nope, but I wanna know your pusher.

:-d :-d


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

My 1st Poljot, an export model. Needs a little cleaning but looks tidy for £19 delivered! Looks legit to me but open to advice.


----------



## joecool

joecool said:


> Cryptic:-Satan with a thorny crown......can you guess?


----------



## schnurrp

A "cool" moon rise/set Восток with "B" logo:










VWatchie's nice example put me over the top!


----------



## S.H.

schnurrp : Funny thing is, I almost bought this one!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## schnurrp

S.H. said:


> schnurrp : Funny thing is, I almost bought this one!  Wear it in good health!


Thanks, comrade, I'm glad to have your company.


----------



## mroatman

Not exactly a Slava you see every day. Case markings look familiar...


----------



## mroatman

And I snagged another curious export with a familiar case:


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Not exactly a Slava you see every day. Case markings look familiar...
> 
> View attachment 12848457


Where do you find those? You must have by far the largest collection of Slava sub-second watches in the world!


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Where do you find those? You must have by far the largest collection of Slava sub-second watches in the world!


Yes, all three of them 😅


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Yes, all three of them 


Still.....

By the way, since we are talking a little about the curious French cases, here's a detail I've never seen before that I noticed on my French-case 22j 2415 Poljot:






















Stem fits through tight hole in case.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> By the way, since we are talking a little about the curious French cases, here's a detail I've never seen before that I noticed on my French-case 22j 2415 Poljot:
> Stem fits through tight hole in case.


I'm not sure there's ever been better evidence of an authentic crown. Very nice.

I wondered why mine was so tiny and impossible to wind. I chalked it up to the automatic movement not "needing" winding, but it's clear now that it has been replaced....


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> I'm not sure there's ever been better evidence of an authentic crown. Very nice.
> 
> I wondered why mine was so tiny and impossible to wind. I chalked it up to the automatic movement not "needing" winding, but it's clear now that it has been replaced....
> 
> View attachment 12849391
> 
> 
> View attachment 12849389


Hmm, I bet that is a bit hard to use although it certainly looks fine as far as finish and color and function, too, as far as that's concerned but I'll take your word for the difficulties.

The stainless 2415 has a small crown that I just knew had been replaced when I saw my first one. Took me several more before I realized that's the authentic crown.


----------



## schnurrp

The crown on your 2415 reminds me of the crown I received installed on this one along with a plastic bag containing another crown. When asked, I was told by the seller that he had installed that crown because he thought it would be easier to wind but had included the authentic one for my use if desired. That's a good seller.

However, looking at the catalog pictures, maybe the white dial example should have that barrel crown after all.


----------



## mariomart

I came across another one of my long term search targets today, the chromed version of the elusive Vostok "Bottle Cap" case. I already have his titanium nitride coated brother so now the collection is complete


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> The crown on your 2415 reminds me of the crown I received installed on this one along with a plastic bag containing another crown.


Wow, you're right, looks identical.



schnurrp said:


> When asked, I was told by the seller that he had installed that crown because he thought it would be easier to wind but had included the authentic one for my use if desired. That's a good seller.


I remember this. Yavor doesn't have the cheapest prices, but his watches are top notch, as is his customer service.



schnurrp said:


> However, looking at the catalog pictures, maybe the white dial example should have that barrel crown after all.


No, I think you did the right thing in reversing the swap. The conical crown looks much more appropriate. The other other known crown I'd consider for this watch is the acorn-type.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> I remember this. Yavor doesn't have the cheapest prices, but his watches are top notch, as is his customer service.


Yes, sometimes you just have to pay the price. Never regretted buying this one.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> I remember this. Yavor doesn't have the cheapest prices, but his watches are top notch, as is his customer service.


Does Yavor have an eBay name or something we can look out for?


----------



## mroatman

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Does Yavor have an eBay name or something we can look out for?


"sitalk" --> https://www.ebay.com/usr/sitalk?ul_noapp=true 👍


----------



## SennaGTS

Got this Pobeda, Raketa and Vostok after a bit of a hiatus.


----------



## schnurrp

SennaGTS said:


> Got this Pobeda, Raketa and Vostok after a bit of a hiatus.
> 
> View attachment 12854015
> 
> 
> View attachment 12854017
> 
> 
> View attachment 12854019


Classics one and all.

Big zero looks like a good watch to wear on the moon.


----------



## kev80e

mariomart said:


> I came across another one of my long term search targets today, the chromed version of the elusive Vostok "Bottle Cap" case. I already have his titanium nitride coated brother so now the collection is complete
> 
> View attachment 12850239
> 
> 
> View attachment 12850241
> 
> 
> View attachment 12850245


Amazing Mario , most of us can't even find one. Congratulations.


----------



## SennaGTS

schnurrp said:


> Classics one and all.
> 
> Big zero looks like a good watch to wear on the moon.


Yep, and the Vostok is great for those big leaping runs in the morning thanks to its lightweight plastic and metal hybrid case. Certainly cutting edge engineering from the 80s, far ahead of any Rolex or Omega.


----------



## SennaGTS

Double post


----------



## do_checkdate

Another neat sekonda


----------



## Kaveh Chamsai




----------



## Kye752

View attachment 12802667
View attachment 12802669
View attachment 12802671
View attachment 12802673
View attachment 12802675
[/QUOTE]

So this guy turned up today and turns out the seller did have a photo of the wrong movement up this is what it has in it and looks like it should clean up quite nicely really happy with this buy now


----------



## S.H.

Small fry, maybe...

















But in stainless steel :-!, and I like the beveled bridges and balance screws, I'm old fashioned. I'm also not really breaking the bank with this one.


----------



## XsiOn

Hi, 

it is not Soviet but lets say kind of cousin  

From time to time you find a small treasure and discover how important it was watch for some in Socialist countries. I found this one in Serbia. Original owner, original box, original warranty, original strap and near to mint watch. And last but not least: nice price. Just perfect!


----------



## S.H.

Well done! This is a very good buy, and a gorgeous watch. I like Gub too...


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hi there guys! 
I was not here for a long time. I am making new art project, and that took all my power. So, got just two new watches - but finally I hit unique Kirovskie Class 1 (with engraved steel back, and non-average for Kirovskie, movement 2409). Second watch I had found, is well conditioned white-red crab with jaws. Ok, red colour is partly ginger, but still it is cool.
Cheers!


----------



## 24h

Very cool watch on the right!


----------



## NuttySlack

That crab looks in wonderful condition - often the dials are very rough.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I bought them both awhile ago, but they both arrived in the past few days.

The first was this Zvezda Tank that came from a lead from comrade mroatman 









The other was this Poljot 3017 that I realized had been getting relisted week after week for almost 6 months at auction with a rather high starting bid. I messaged the seller an offer at about 60% of their starting price and they relisted it...
After that week was up, I upped my offer to about 73% and the seller messaged me back all worried about who was going to pay the $15 for shipping. I offered to pay the shipping as well and they accepted. 
It does need a new crystal though. Any sources for one? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

ThePossumKing said:


> I bought them both awhile ago, but they both arrived in the past few days.
> 
> The first was this Zvezda Tank that came from a lead from comrade mroatman
> 
> The other was this Poljot 3017 that I realized had been getting relisted week after week for almost 6 months at auction with a rather high starting bid. I messaged the seller an offer at about 60% of their starting price and they relisted it...
> After that week was up, I upped my offer to about 73% and the seller messaged me back all worried about who was going to pay the $15 for shipping. I offered to pay the shipping as well and they accepted.
> It does need a new crystal though. Any sources for one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! Are those the straps that you intend to use, or the ones that came with the watches? If that's how you plan to wear them, I definitely want to see a more broad-angle shot of the Zvezda - the combination with the cuff strap is definitely unique, and a great way to dress it down.


----------



## BowTiger

A couple purchases off of eBay today. Both sets of pictures are from the eBay listings. I'll get better pics when they arrive.

First is one I posted about in another thread asking about dial authenticity. Ended up winning the auction for $47 plus $15 shipping from Ukraine.


















Next is a Komandirskie from 1970. Authenticated from the pics and referencing USSR Time. I'm 90% certain of it and I'm willing to go for it. According to the inscriptions it was originally sold by the Ministry of Defense.


----------



## ThePossumKing

bpmurray said:


> Fantastic! Are those the straps that you intend to use, or the ones that came with the watches? If that's how you plan to wear them, I definitely want to see a more broad-angle shot of the Zvezda - the combination with the cuff strap is definitely unique, and a great way to dress it down.


I put the Tank on this because its the only strap I have that was 16mm. I intended to use that strap on my 1954 Sturmanski, but it doesn't look right. I think I need a darker brown for that one

I dont need anything to dress down a watch. According to my mother, the tattoos on my hand would make a solid gold dress watch look cheap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

ThePossumKing said:


> I put the Tank on this because its the only strap I have that was 16mm. I intended to use that strap on my 1954 Sturmanski, but it doesn't look right. I think I need a darker brown for that one
> 
> I dont need anything to dress down a watch. According to my mother, the tattoos on my hand would make a solid gold dress watch look cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you can see from your own picture, comrade, 16mm is too narrow. You can usually squeeze an 18mm on that style case and 17mm fits perfectly.


----------



## ThePossumKing

schnurrp said:


> As you can see from your own picture, comrade, 16mm is too narrow. You can usually squeeze an 18mm on that style case and 17mm fits perfectly.


I do see that. Now I need to order a 17...thanks, comrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

ThePossumKing said:


> I do see that. Now I need to order a 17...thanks, comrade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other style case is a bit more rectangular looking with thicker lugs and does need a 16mm wide band:


----------



## Kye752

Just picked up this guy for a decent $80 usd.
Poljot signal 2612.
Thank you to mr dashiell for giving it a thumbs up for me :-!


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

NuttySlack, I got all of them fresh, and look like new. If you want, in polish auctions I have seen black and white in perfect condition.


----------



## Luis965

The elusive Slava "California":


----------



## MattBrace

Lol965 said:


> The elusive Slava "California":


Love it! Great catch..


----------



## Kye752

So ive bought these two recently the kirovskie for the dial (i understand the crown and second hand are wrong)

And a vostok K-43 komandirskie for work


----------



## joecool

Just received this today.......just a little something for my partner,Ok I know it's not Russian or mechanical,but it does have a smooth as silk sweeping second hand,is accurate to a second a month,has more than a passing resemblance to the bulova astronaut and more importantly she likes it...and I guess I do as well.
It's a dinky little timepiece indeed!


----------



## mroatman

Very please to have bagged this one. So cute!









See also the men's variant. The catalog image portrays this elusive pair.


----------



## mroatman

Also snagged this poorly-listed steel Vympel from eBay UK. I thought it had slipped under the radar, but judging by the last-second bids, I'm guessing these photos are familiar to at least a couple of you...


----------



## Kye752

So today was a first day to buy both a new (k-43 auto) and a vintage vostok after putting off buying them for a while as either the ones i wanted werent in very good condition or mariomart

would point out franken parts or that the condition was no where near the standard expected for the price asked then he turned me onto this vintage 2209 and said it was a rare piece and after a

bit of deliberation on whether or not i wanted it i threw the buyer a lower price he took it and now i guess im waiting on this guy to arrive for my growing collection

Welcome my first vostok 2209


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> So today was a first day to buy both a new (k-43 auto) and a vintage vostok after putting off buying them for a while as either the ones i wanted werent in very good condition or mariomart
> 
> would point out franken parts or that the condition was no where near the standard expected for the price asked then he turned me onto this vintage 2209 and said it was a rare piece and after a
> 
> bit of deliberation on whether or not i wanted it i threw the buyer a lower price he took it and now i guess im waiting on this guy to arrive for my growing collection
> 
> Welcome my first vostok 2209


I don't think the 2209 has the right crown .... but look what spare parts Papa has waiting for you when you get home


----------



## Luis965

This litte beauty!


----------



## Bostok

Lol965 said:


> This litte beauty!


It's a very interesting watch and I must confess I longly hesitated (if it's that particular one it was listed two times on Ebay), the only detail bothering me personally was the export dial with chyrillic marked movement. Anyway, nice looking watch in very good condition, wear it in good health!


----------



## bpmurray

This enigma. A more substantive post coming after it arrives, but I've never seen this dial pattern in white before. The very rare hands just add to the mystery!


----------



## mariomart

I didn't have a Luch in my collection ... now I do


----------



## brandon\

Couple from Meramom.


----------



## 24h

brandon\ said:


> Couple from Meramom.


Those are just pictures from their website 
I'd love to see more of the 120 SE when you get it in the mail...I was thinking about purchasing one


----------



## brandon\

24h said:


> Those are just pictures from their website
> I'd love to see more of the 120 SE when you get it in the mail...I was thinking about purchasing one


Yeah. They're pretty new - so no pics floating around. He does have videos up that give you a really good look at them. And I will definitely post some pics when they show up in a month or so.


----------



## haha

Hello All,
Been registered for a few months, maybe it's about time to start sharing !
Just saved this Slava from a dark future. Probably never been serviced and runs smoothly like on the first day.
View attachment 12882635


----------



## ThePossumKing

Here's another...didn't purchase today, but received yesterday. Not rare or expensive, but in excellent condition. 
I seem to be assembling a new category of watches with the 'First Moscow Watch Factory' logo on the dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead

Been jonesing for a 24 hour face since I ran my last one through the washer and dryer about 15 years ago. Didn't start out looking for a Russian watch, but that seems to be where the action is. Today I pulled the trigger on this one.
View attachment 12888199


I like the color of the green Raketa Polar Bear quite a bit. From what I gather, however, the Vostok is more reliable. Knowing that I'm not gentle with my watches (or other equipment), I figured that the Vostok was the way to go.

Let's see how it pans out when this gem arrives.


----------



## mariomart

Tornadohead said:


> Been jonesing for a 24 hour face since I ran my last one through the washer and dryer about 15 years ago. Didn't start out looking for a Russian watch, but that seems to be where the action is. Today I pulled the trigger on this one.
> View attachment 12888199
> 
> 
> I like the color of the green Raketa Polar Bear quite a bit. From what I gather, however, the Vostok is more reliable. Knowing that I'm not gentle with my watches (or other equipment), I figured that the Vostok was the way to go.
> 
> Let's see how it pans out when this gem arrives.


Nice choice. I'm sure that one will give you a lifetime of joy and happy endings


----------



## WZOLL

Won a pretty rare chrome-cased cyrillic dial Poljot de luxe 2209 today. The hands are unfortunately replaced. Now I just need to buy a strap while I wait for it to arrive. Pardon the massive picture.


----------



## mroatman

WZOLL said:


> Won a pretty rare chrome-cased cyrillic dial Poljot de luxe 2209 today. The hands are unfortunately replaced. Now I just need to buy a strap while I wait for it to arrive. Pardon the massive picture.


The chromed case is unfortunately also a replacement; 2209s with serif dial font were found only in gold-plated cases, according to available catalogs. But honestly, it looks great, and I'd probably leave it.

I have a similar franken I left in its replaced chrome housing, just because I find the color and style much more wearable.

Nice watch with one of my favorite dials, congrats!


----------



## mariomart

I bought this old fellow today for a tenner


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Waiting to see who bought this beauty... if you want to flip it, give me a shout! ;-)


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I bought this old fellow today for a tenner


Nice strap!


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Nice strap!


Indeed |>


----------



## Kye752

At some stage i swear this is an addiction....

Found this after investigating some neptunes, some old guy said it was good and at a fair price

Hello to another vostok

































I swear it was a necessity


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> ... some old guy said it was good and at a fair price ....


Hmmm .... we shall talk ...


----------



## Kye752

mariomart said:


> Hmmm .... we shall talk ...


Why? You know him or something?


----------



## Straight_time

Snagged this one the other day, currently on the long way home. 
If it's half as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pics, it will be a great catch...


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> Snagged this one the other day, currently on the long way home.
> If it's half as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pics, it will be a great catch...


Gahhhhh I was devastated when I read "sales finished" without auction.

Helps a little to know who got it.

...a little.


----------



## bpmurray

Straight_time said:


> Snagged this one the other day, currently on the long way home.
> If it's half as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pics, it will be a great catch...


Like mroatman, I too wanted to buy this! Just my bad luck that it was posted, then completed, while I was sleeping. Great, great find!


----------



## S.H.

Straight_time said:


> If it's half as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pics, it will be a great catch...


Yes it will |>


----------



## ThePossumKing

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Waiting to see who bought this beauty... if you want to flip it, give me a shout! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12888705


I bid on it as well, but backed off once it got over $70...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

ThePossumKing said:


> I bid on it as well, but backed off once it got over $70...


Woooooof! Good move.

That watch is not worth whatever the buyer paid. Another will come along.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> Woooooof! Good move.
> 
> That watch is not worth whatever the buyer paid. Another will come along.


Interesting, good to know. I haven't seen another in as good a condition (other than maybe on your site) but I'm very new to this... patience is a virtue

On a separate note, this is incoming. has the antimagnetic plate on top of the movement.

[Edit:] anyone know the lug width on these?


----------



## mroatman

jamesnorrisuk said:


> On a separate note, this is incoming. has the antimagnetic plate on top of the movement.
> [Edit:] anyone know the lug width on these?


18mm. Really nice catch!

I guess the movement has been replaced/repaired as it should have a caliber 2610.









Still a very nice watch


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

mroatman said:


> 18mm. Really nice catch!
> 
> I guess the movement has been replaced/repaired as it should have a caliber 2610.
> 
> View attachment 12891841
> 
> 
> Still a very nice watch


Ahh, should have spotted that! It was cheap though, and I love the design so it can stay until I find a NOS one like yours in the future


----------



## schnurrp

Fortunately, these are quite common and a parts watch bought only for its correct movement shouldn't be expensive at all. Nice condition.


----------



## Solotov

Snagged a pair of poorly running but new amphibias from a guy in california for parts.


----------



## tommy_the_engineer

So I surprised my wife with a USSR Raketa Big Zero for Valentines Day! The etsy seller really came through on the gift message.


----------



## Kye752

This is the vostok that ive wanted for a little while and i couldnt find one for a decent price or in decent/original condition. I find beauty in this watches simplicity and i love the hand design that the hour hand doesnt look like it belongs on a wall clock or directing traffic something about this watch has always taken my attention and i eagerly await its delivery. A big thank you to mario for finding it for me and being an enabler for me to spend more money...


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> . A big thank you to Mario for finding it for me and being an enabler for me to spend more money...


I've always been proud of my ability to help others spend money |> you're welcome.


----------



## XsiOn

I knew I will find my Sputnik one day. This one has a replacement crown but original (quite worn out) will come along. And when you are in buying mood... :-x


----------



## Mikeinbuc

Hello all,

new here and an absolute beginner. I bought this Vostok Komandierskie today at a flea market in Bucharest for a little less than 10 dollars. It feels very solid and seems to keep time so far. A few questions if someone knowledgeable have the time:

what more is the model called than Komandierskie? Movement, details etc?
does it seem like an original or could it be put together from various parts?
is it steel or brass?
It's got the number 283211 engraved on the back. I saw a few of these on the bay, but they did not have a number engraved. What does the number mean and why do some have one and others not?

The strap is broken and from Casio, so I will replace it, any suggestion? I am thinking gold coloured metal links.

Thanks for any input and cheers the now!
View attachment 12904977
View attachment 12904979


----------



## Mikeinbuc

Bought this Pobeda watch a little while ago and wear it almost daily, it is very nice in all ways. I like it also because the colours black and blue to me looks like something associated with the football Club Inter Milan, yes, I am a fan. Now the seller did not mention Inter at all, but another seller on the bay referred to it as a Pobeda Internazionale Milan watch. Does anyone know if there is a connection with the club, or if the colours represent something else or if it is just a nice design?







P.S. I have no clue if I am posting in the right thread...


----------



## Tornadohead

On eBay, purchased a Vostok Komandirskie 650541 - 24 hour dial. 
I've been wanting another 24 hour watch after I put my last one through the washing machine about 20 years ago. 
sort of ambivalent about the bezel. May swap it out for the plain one from Merenom later.


----------



## kev80e

Been on bit of a shopping spree this month before I have to slow it down due to family commitments , big birthdays , 25 years of marriage and most importantly first grandchild on the way.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Congrats on the purchases and impending grandchild Kev


----------



## Phoenix103

Where are these watches made?


----------



## Phoenix103

Nice watch

Might need to venture into Russian watches


----------



## Phoenix103

Congrats 

I am on the same boat as far as slowing doing my purchases


----------



## Kamburov

Hi, my first post in this thread, so greetings to all!
Saw this in a local add, coming with a Vostok branded rubber band:







Received it yesterday, and gave it a little clean. Well, this fella came out:







The Vostok rubber band, although original, was crap, so it goes into a box.


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Hi, my first post in this thread, so greetings to all!
> Saw this in a local add, coming with a Vostok branded rubber band:
> View attachment 12907485
> 
> Received it yesterday, and gave it a little clean. Well, this fella came out:
> View attachment 12907491
> 
> The Vostok rubber band, although original, was crap, so it goes into a box.


Greetings and welcome, comrade pervyy poster, you have selected what appears to be, without seeing the back or the movement, an authentic Vostok type 020 stainless steel amphibian watch manufactured toward the end of the soviet union and pictured below. Keep up the good work, and I hope your luck holds. I wouldn't worry about the band, it may be period but it's doubtful it came with the amphibian since most were sold without bands.


----------



## Kamburov

Thank you! Costed lunch money, and I suspected something's wrong. But all good:






















...and those flippy-flappy soft rubber things








Anyway, made me a happy boy. Bought another antimagnetic the day before this one, but will post tomorrow, light is no good for pictures anymore. 
Good day, or night, or morning to you


----------



## schnurrp

Nice! Don't throw that band away.


----------



## washwash

I'm kinda new at this, but I snagged this off the 'Bay today. I wasn't able to find a catalog or reference for this gold variant though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

From my last week's shopping spree. One is antimagnetic amphibia, with a relumed dial and hands. The other a komandirskie with a chromed star zakaz dial. The lume at 12 and 1 is chipped off (did I just do that?) and hands are a bit rusty. Trying to locate the amphibia dial was one of the reasons I found this forum.















The amphibia is a 2409A, under the balance wheel is the Vostok B with the numbers 361 and under it 355127. 
The comandirskie is a 2414A SU. Working a bit slow, but that will be sorted.


----------



## schnurrp

My guess on the amphibian is that it's been pieced together with a badly faded white over green dial and probably should have a lume-dot bezel and black hands; also tooled type 470 case as pictured below. Komandirskie looks authentic to me.


----------



## haha

This arrived today.


----------



## schnurrp

washwash said:


> I'm kinda new at this, but I snagged this off the 'Bay today. I wasn't able to find a catalog or reference for this gold variant though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice condition, probably a ZIM product from the '80s. See here and here for information on the *ZIM : 'Zavod Imeni Maslennikova' - Maslennikov Watch Factory, Samara.*


----------



## Kamburov

Thank you! Now I understand the greenish line under made in USSR when I took it out for inspection. It's been in the shade, the rest has faded to white. I was looking for all white dial the whole time. Actually, I think I like the sunburned newspaper color, though. Must have spent some good amount of time under the sun. A watch couldn't ask for a more fulfilling life.


----------



## Tractorboy1

This week's additions. Not bought a piece for over a year but when the urge happens its strong.












what do you think....


----------



## schnurrp

Going by what you've shown: the Chaika stadium looks good and that is a big watch, in case you didn't know. The amphibian appears authentic and not messed with too much (hand lume matches dial lume dots) some lume dots are broken or missing and the bezel is missing its lume dot.


----------



## washwash

schnurrp said:


> Nice condition, probably a ZIM product from the '80s. See here and here for information on the *ZIM : 'Zavod Imeni Maslennikova' - Maslennikov Watch Factory, Samara.*


Thanks for the Info! Yes it looks consistent with watches from that factory and time period, and it is sporting a 2602 movement.


----------



## Kamburov

Picked these up from an antique shop for restoration, as both are working well and I really like those dials.















Read the posts on the Vostok in another thread, so I know what I need, thank you for that. Need advice on the Raketa, though, catalogue is black and white print, can't figure out if the case is gold plated or chrome (I do have a good chromed one with the proper sinking crown for it).


----------



## mariomart

Kamburov said:


> Picked these up from an antique shop for restoration, as both are working well and I really like those dials.
> 
> Read the posts on the Vostok in another thread, so I know what I need, thank you for that. Need advice on the Raketa, though, catalogue is black and white print, can't figure out if the case is gold plated or chrome (I do have a good chromed one with the proper sinking crown for it).


It will be a lovely watch when it all come together


----------



## Kamburov

Yours is the one that made want to have one when I read the "Is this watch legit ..." thread. Couldn't resist it when I saw it. That second hand looks very much like on the early 2234 hacking komandirskie.


----------



## Tractorboy1

Schnurrp,
I love the stadium, have wanted one for a long time, then this came up and i got it for way less than many go for on the bay. So with what i saved on the Chaika (not much really) i decided to see if i could get a cheap Amphibia, would you believe it this beauty came up and the seller took a low best offer. I've still got a couple of quid left in the bank from what i was prepared to pay on just the Chaika! I like the phiby for the reasons you say i.e. it looks unmolested and original and that dial seems quite rare. By the way is the ship depicted meant to be the Admiral Kusnetzov carrier?


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> View attachment 12912079
> 
> Need advice on the Raketa, though, catalogue is black and white print, can't figure out if the case is gold plated or chrome (I do have a good chromed one with the proper sinking crown for it).


The black dialed ones are less common and if you're going by catalog pictures I only find them in this case. I also include a light dial one of mine in the same case:


----------



## Dub Rubb

This just got delivered to me by the postman moments ago. A quick strap change and a Google search of what day of the week is what in cryllic, and I am good to go!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd

Bought this one.. 
It looks to be in fabulous condition. I really like the look. 
Hope it wears well on the wrist.
Shame the predicted delivery time is so long!


----------



## Kamburov

Thank you for your time! So it's the gold plated one, as I suspected. Sorry, little fella, you are back in the box. it's hard to find a good gold plated case around here. Tons of perfectly good ones go in the oven for gold extraction.


----------



## Patatoo

I bought what I suspect it's a frankenwatch. Gave it a shot because what the heck, worst case scenario I've got parts to fix a couple of my other Vostok! This is the piece in question:









It's supposed to be a 3AKA3 Komandirskie but as far as I know the case belongs to one of Vostok's "dress watches" and the movement is a 2214 instead of a 2234. I've got more pics, maybe I should start a separate thread?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Another that I didn't buy today, but received today. 
I am overwhelmed with it's simple beauty...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Patatoo said:


> I bought what I suspect it's a frankenwatch. Gave it a shot because what the heck, worst case scenario I've got parts to fix a couple of my other Vostok! This is the piece in question:
> 
> View attachment 12914087
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be a 3AKA3 Komandirskie but as far as I know the case belongs to one of Vostok's "dress watches" and the movement is a 2214 instead of a 2234. I've got more pics, maybe I should start a separate thread?


I think the case is okay, second hand is wrong, should be arrow tip nickel plated, all the lume is missing from the numbers except for a tiny bit at the "5" bar, movement better if 2234 but if the back says 2214 it might be okay and somebody messed with the star on the dial.

I don't own one of those but this is what the hand-applied lume should look like and second hand in nickel:


----------



## Patatoo

Thanks Schnurrp, I totally missed the wrong seconds hand! The lume is still there, but doesn't look as "thick" as in your pictures... Maybe it was relumed? So far everything points towards it being pieced together from various Vostok parts. It keeps time really well and I like it, but I'll be on the lookout for an original one! By the way, I'll post pictures of the movement, caseback and lume on the offical frankenwatches thread, in case somebody has further info (doubt it) or as a reference for other collectors!


----------



## De Wolfe

Seiko - Prospex SRPB51J1 / AKA Samurai
Swapped the bracelet with a nato immediately.


----------



## schnurrp

Patatoo said:


> Thanks Schnurrp, I totally missed the wrong seconds hand! The lume is still there, but doesn't look as "thick" as in your pictures... Maybe it was relumed? So far everything points towards it being pieced together from various Vostok parts. It keeps time really well and I like it, but I'll be on the lookout for an original one! By the way, I'll post pictures of the movement, caseback and lume on the offical frankenwatches thread, in case somebody has further info (doubt it) or as a reference for other collectors!


From '76 catalog:


----------



## Patatoo

Thanks again! I just saw it on the other thread. By the way, is there a database of catalogs scans somewhere? I could really use them in the future, specially with older Vostok watches that aren't as pupular as the Komandirskies or Amphibias from the 80s.


----------



## mariomart

Patatoo said:


> Thanks again! I just saw it on the other thread. By the way, is there a database of catalogs scans somewhere? I could really use them in the future, specially with older Vostok watches that aren't as pupular as the Komandirskies or Amphibias from the 80s.


schnurrp has put together a great collection on his website https://sites.google.com/view/one-hundred-soviet-hours/catalogs


----------



## schnurrp

Patatoo said:


> Thanks again! I just saw it on the other thread. By the way, is there a database of catalogs scans somewhere? I could really use them in the future, specially with older Vostok watches that aren't as pupular as the Komandirskies or Amphibias from the 80s.


This is the one I use: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216

I have attempted to organize them in a way I find more useful. This "organization" can be found on my site here and you're welcome to use it if it helps.


----------



## arogle1stus

SennaGT:
On buying which watch today? I had to slo down my roll on watch buying.
Ever heard the "I'm gonna divorce you if you buy another watch" threat?
And I only have 30 watches (mostly f71 Affordables). Holeee Toledo WUS
guys.

Life sucks if I can't buy at least 3 watches a year. Mostly tool diver watches.

Fave tool watches are my Citizen EcoZilla and the Reactor Prism. Best I have

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Patatoo

schnurrp said:


> This is the one I use: https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216
> 
> I have attempted to organize them in a way I find more useful. This "organization" can be found on my site here and you're welcome to use it if it helps.


Bookmarked!


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> schnurrp has put together a great collection on his website https://sites.google.com/view/one-hundred-soviet-hours/catalogs


Thanks for the compliment, mariomart, and the opportunity to explain to anyone using my organization of Antonov's masterpiece (he did all the work!) that you will only find, with a few exceptions, catalogs from the soviet-era. Sorry for being so selfish but my site, at this time, is primarily a personal organization of my collection so that I can refer to individual pieces quickly and since I only collect soviet-era watches I rarely use catalogs of watches from a later time.


----------



## Patatoo

schnurrp said:


> mariomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> schnurrp has put together a great collection on his website https://sites.google.com/view/one-hundred-soviet-hours/catalogs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, mariomart, and the opportunity to explain to anyone using my organization of Antonov's masterpiece (he did all the work!) that you will only find, with a few exceptions, catalogs from the soviet-era. Sorry for being so selfish but my site, at this time, is primarily a personal organization of my collection so that I can refer to individual pieces quickly and since I only collect soviet-era watches I rarely use catalogs of watches from a later time.
Click to expand...

Nonsense! If anything, you're not being given enough credit haha. Seriously, having the original references and being able to check if certain watch came from the factory with this or that set of hands or dial is a blessing! Too bad the sellers on the Bay are not that well informed, makes searching for certain model a real pain in the lower back...


----------



## Kamburov

Received this today








and after 4 hours of restoration and cleaning got to this








now waiting for a better condition crystal and crown. Sadly both were beyond repair.


----------



## Rimmed762

Dub Rubb said:


> This just got delivered to me by the postman moments ago. A quick strap change and a Google search of what day of the week is what in cryllic, and I am good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I envy you. I really do. 

These Slavas are beautiful, I have couple in different colours. Lovely watches.


----------



## Pentona

A big, gorgeous Poljot Automat (looks much nicer than in the picture, the blue dial keeps changing), from an antique shop in the Balti Jaam Market in Tallinn. I was very happy with it, until I got home and the second hand fell off. :-(

Is there anything else wrong with this? :-s


----------



## stevoe

Just got these watches. Not bad for a total of 150 euros... 









Regards
Stephan


----------



## Kye752

Little bit of a splurge this week but some of these were for prices too low to ignore.

... On another note ill be needing more watch boxes


----------



## Kye752

Just got this for $61.52 australian dollarydoos (or 48.25 USD) yes it has some damage to the dial but as far as i know its still a bargain for this type of poljot one of a few ive been hunting! This ends my buys for this fortnight, its been pretty good!


----------



## Kamburov

Put it in a case to keep it running (a few seconds fast per 24h, without even touchung the balance regulator), and still looks beautiful. Check out the lume of the dial, for 50 year old watch it's outstanding. Couldn't resist posting this.


----------



## spclEd

Just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black w/Aluminum insert. Picts when it arrives


----------



## Bostok

Kamburov said:


> Put it in a case to keep it running (a few seconds fast per 24h, without even touchung the balance regulator), and still looks beautiful. Check out the lume of the dial, for 50 year old watch it's outstanding. Couldn't resist posting this.
> View attachment 12929347
> 
> View attachment 12929349


I love this military style model. However, I think you should know that the second hand is in my opinion wrong. There are two variants, both chromed, one simple (see beloow) the other with a lumed arrow tip. Here is my Sekonda equivalent example (the 2214 variant, with a black date) before cleaning and crystal polyshing (sorry for the quality of the photo):








There also seem to be some discordence between the dial and other hands lume patina and brightiness, either relumed dial or correct minute and hour hands but from another watch? This is my watch lume for example:








It's still a nice watch, no intention to bother you, just FYI, wear it in good health!


----------



## mariomart

Dashiell's is a great example with what I consider all the right parts.









Mine is a little rough around the edges but I still love it.


----------



## Bostok

you should also consider these two examples in Sekondtime's collection :

https://sekondtime.wordpress.com/

The 2209 with the arrow tip lumed seconds hand and slighly different hands alltogether (early model I'd guess):








And the 2214 with the simple, straight second hand pictured in the catalogue:


----------



## rokman

Wow these are exceptional....

Enjoy gents.

Now I have to find one

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

May as well show mine; Notice the very neat appearance of the lume.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> May as well show mine; Notice the very neat appearance of the lume.


Here it is in the 1968 Sekonda catalog:


----------



## Kamburov

Wow, you guys, it's a vostok bonanza! This design is a real eye catcher! The seconda variation handset is very neat, as is the lume on the dial. I studied the catalogue entries, and the posts back in this thread about mariomart's watch. I try to follow the catalogue pictures, and noticed that the second hand is a straight silver. Well, it's written in the description thet all hands are nickel-plated. I do have a nickel-plated straight arrow somewhere, and I will eventually put it on, but when I was assembling the watch I put the red one as it was kinda hanging arround. Then I put the army green nato on and suddenly got this urge to take a photo for mariomart  and show my progress
Thanks for uploading these pictures, as I could not find many good photos of this watch in google images. The russian catalogues are not exactly HQ.


----------



## Kamburov

Also finished restoring the other vintage vostok. It's a 2214 model, and I really like the old Vostok logotype. The case is quite bruised, couldn't make it better. 







and the catalogue entry


----------



## Patatoo

Kamburov said:


> Put it in a case to keep it running (a few seconds fast per 24h, without even touchung the balance regulator), and still looks beautiful. Check out the lume of the dial, for 50 year old watch it's outstanding. Couldn't resist posting this.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12929347&stc=1&d=1519632668"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12929349&stc=1&d=1519632712"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Beautiful piece! Would look fantastic on a distressed leather strap too.


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks Patatoo, that's a good idea! There I go shopping again  
I think I've had a little Vostok obsession lately. I got this one for free, as a non working for spare parts/repair (so technicly didn't buy it). Funny enough, I didn't have a 119 case amphibia (if that's the correct number) in my collection, but had a pair of good 2209 movements in my magic box of spares. Also found a solid vintage bracelet from a russian watch (I think) that goes nicely with this case. Now I will have to wait for the hands sets from meranom to arrive. I hope the movement I put is consistent with the model and time period.


----------



## Mister Mike

Just got this NOS Poljot Dolphin alarm. Late Poljots can be a crapshoot, but I'm impressed with this one. Plus, after years of buying Russian watches, it's my first 2612!


----------



## Kye752

Bit of a project watch, just need to fit into this case, some correct hands and a little TLC should come up quite nicely

Sexy sniper dial


----------



## Clay Bergen

Oh, that's a nice clean dial face, @Kambura . Lume is a little degraded, yes? Not that any watch from that era wouldn't be. Neat find.


----------



## Patatoo

@Kye752 I have the same Amphibia, although it has a black bezel and the triangle on the dial isn't red. The hands are OK imho. This is mine:









It pairs nicely with a darker leather NATO too, definitely one of my favs!


----------



## Kye752

Patatoo said:


> @Kye752 I have the same Amphibia, although it has a black bezel and the triangle on the dial isn't red. The hands are OK imho. This is mine:
> 
> View attachment 12935003
> 
> 
> It pairs nicely with a darker leather NATO too, definitely one of my favs!


Its a beautiful watch and anyone can correct me if im wrong but these dials (the vintage ones not the new ones) were orange including the second hand but as they wore due to what i can only imagine to be uv damage they turned green with the second hand being the exception. I just want my hands to math the aged look on the dials loom pips .Mariomart has a wonderful NOS example i am jealous of.
But i love the green also myself and your watch is beautiful, im thinking of putting a 2-piece canvas band on mine
This is also one of my favourites


----------



## Kye752

To be honest i know nothing of this apart from the movement is 3rd qtr 1937 if anyone has any knowledge or information it would be much appreciated and i know it wont run poor thing is in need of some loving 
Saw it for $50 and decided its not worth missing out on


----------



## Patatoo

By the way, kind of an impulse purchase but I just got this Vostok. I haven't looked through the catalogs to identify it yet, but it looks to be from the late 80s maybe? Pics are from the seller, I really dig the 3 dot markers! Do you think it'll look good on a milanese? I have a cheapo one laying around from a broken Citizen, maybe I'll put it to good use.


----------



## schnurrp

Kye752 said:


> Its a beautiful watch and anyone can correct me if im wrong but these dials (the vintage ones not the new ones) were orange including the second hand but as they wore due to what i can only imagine to be uv damage they turned green with the second hand being the exception. I just want my hands to math the aged look on the dials loom pips .Mariomart has a wonderful NOS example i am jealous of.
> But i love the green also myself and your watch is beautiful, im thinking of putting a 2-piece canvas band on mine
> This is also one of my favourites


Second hand and bezel are modern replacements, comrades. The only catalog pictures of this dial shows orange accents.


----------



## schnurrp

Kye752 said:


> Bit of a project watch, just need to fit into this case, some correct hands and a little TLC should come up quite nicely
> 
> Sexy sniper dial
> 
> View attachment 12932765
> View attachment 12932767
> View attachment 12932771


I think switching the second hand and bezel from the bottom one would give you the most authentic version since this dial (super nice example!) is shown in the '90 catalog in the 320 (polished) case and the second hand and bezel are modern replacements.


----------



## Patatoo

Yup, seconds hand should be the orangish one with lume dot on the middle, not closer to the tip like mine! Interestingly enough, I've only seen the dial with orange accents on the catalog (well, and Kye752's example). Even the one on Michele Cuoccio's site is all green (see Michele Cuoccio's Russian Watches Website) although that one has the correct seconds hand. That makes me wonder, were both dials produced at some point? Are all-green dials just faded orange ones? Is there a chance these all-green dials are fake? Hmmm... :think:


----------



## Kye752

schnurrp said:


> I think switching the second hand and bezel from the bottom one would give you the most authentic version since this dial (super nice example!) is shown in the '90 catalog in the 320 (polished) case and the second hand and bezel are modern replacements.


The brushed case idea was just a personal little flair to this watch but to be totally honest i'll only know what i'll do when it arrives and yeah the dial is lovely beat him down to $35.50 USD for it!
Cant believe some of the watches that came through this week


----------



## schnurrp

Patatoo said:


> Yup, seconds hand should be the orangish one with lume dot on the middle, not closer to the tip like mine! Interestingly enough, I've only seen the dial with orange accents on the catalog (well, and Kye752's example). Even the one on Michele Cuoccio's site is all green (see Michele Cuoccio's Russian Watches Website) although that one has the correct seconds hand. That makes me wonder, were both dials produced at some point? Are all-green dials just faded orange ones? Is there a chance these all-green dials are fake? Hmmm... :think:


I have had one seller (amil) tell me in the past that both dials were made but since the only catalog picture I know of shows orange that's the one I would try to find, personally.


----------



## mariomart

Patatoo said:


> Yup, seconds hand should be the orangish one with lume dot on the middle, not closer to the tip like mine! Interestingly enough, I've only seen the dial with orange accents on the catalog (well, and Kye752's example). Even the one on Michele Cuoccio's site is all green (see Michele Cuoccio's Russian Watches Website) although that one has the correct seconds hand. That makes me wonder, were both dials produced at some point? Are all-green dials just faded orange ones? Is there a chance these all-green dials are fake? Hmmm... :think:


I have a "Factory Fresh" (dare I say NOS ;-) ) example for comparison.


----------



## Patatoo

mariomart said:


> I have a "Factory Fresh" (dare I say NOS ;-) ) example for comparison.


NOS vintage Vostok? Now that's a thing you don't see everyday! Awesome example Mariomart, looks incredible!


----------



## schnurrp

Also shows that the black bezel shown in the catalog example is not the only authentic one, perhaps.


----------



## Kamburov

Patatoo, I can't find a catalogue entry, maybe someone else will, but I've seen some of these. I eyed one in mint condition but the price was too high for me. All shared the same specs as this one, the case, crown, dial, case back, golden hands with black filling and black seconds hand. Only difference from what I've seen is the movement - if I recall right, the mint one had a 2409A movement with the sloped edges, and 2409A SU marking. I've seen also black rubber komandirski gasket but that may be an upgrade from the owner. It may have been produced with both movements at different time periods, I don't know. Everything else checks out, I don't believe 4 or 5 different people would franken a watch in an absolutely identical way. 
And by the way this one has a brother - black dial with white print, golden dots, white hour marks and golden hands with white filling.


----------



## Kamburov

That about the silver dial Vostok, in case you are wandering


----------



## mariomart

Bid and won these this morning, little ladies watches but the dial on the Pobeda was what interested me most. Should clean up a little better with some love.


----------



## Patatoo

Mariomart the patina on that Pobeda is super nice! A little bit of cleaning and polishing and it'll look really really good!


----------



## Patatoo

Kamburov said:


> Patatoo, I can't find a catalogue entry, maybe someone else will, but I've seen some of these. I eyed one in mint condition but the price was too high for me. All shared the same specs as this one, the case, crown, dial, case back, golden hands with black filling and black seconds hand. Only difference from what I've seen is the movement - if I recall right, the mint one had a 2409A movement with the sloped edges, and 2409A SU marking. I've seen also black rubber komandirski gasket but that may be an upgrade from the owner. It may have been produced with both movements at different time periods, I don't know. Everything else checks out, I don't believe 4 or 5 different people would franken a watch in an absolutely identical way.
> And by the way this one has a brother - black dial with white print, golden dots, white hour marks and golden hands with white filling.


Woah I didn't know there was a black version too! Regarding the movement, I'm not sure if there were both versions available since I couldn't find it on the catalogs either. There are similar ones with the same case type, but not that dial. I doubt it's a franken because it'd be a hassle remove and reinstall the original hands just to swap the movement right? If it is the incorrect movement for this watch, maybe it was replaced professionally down the line along with the gasket. Maybe the original gasket broke and the movement got water damage? Who knows, I'll give it a closer look once it arrives!

Oh I forgot to add, the similar ones I talked about appear at the very end of the 1990 catalog, announced with the 2409A movement as you said!


----------



## thewatchadude

Re the sniper Amphibia shown by Kye752, I had always seen greenish/whiteish markings for sale on ebay/etsy, knowing however that the original was supposed to have these orange markings (which I personally see as redish). I learnt that from a description on an Italian website I unfortunately didn't keep the adress of, and always kept it for granted.

mariomart's NOS is the second NOS sniper I see, and it looks similar to the first one I know:







(thanks to the owner and author of the picture)

So I'd tend to believe the orange one is the original and the greenish/yellowish/whiteish ones are faded dials.

As mentioned, I had always (though my experience is only about a year long) seen those faded dials for sale, until a few months ago when three orange appeared on ebay, including that of Kye752. I was very skeptical about whether these were reprinted dials, then finally decided to bite the bullet and bought one of these, with apparently correct hands and right bezel. About same price as mentioned above. Still hope it's not a fake.









That said, there are plenty of faded ones with the black bezel available. Somebody mentioned it is shown in a catalogue, could you please provided with the link? I actually like much more the black bezel version (it makes more "sniper" in my view) even with a faded dial, but would like it to be original.


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> Somebody mentioned it is shown in a catalogue, could you please provided with the link?


Look for the 1990 Vostok catalog for 2409 movements

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216

Catalogo Boctok (Wostok) 2409A del 1990 - La (mia) finestra sul web


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks a lot, very helpful. For those speaking French, German, and I think Spanish, what do you think of the reference to the "salad" colour ;-) ?


----------



## Patatoo

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks a lot, very helpful. For those speaking French, German, and I think Spanish, what do you think of the reference to the "salad" colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Haha yeah, "lettuce green" doesn't sound too great but it certainly beats "booger green" which is more accurate.


----------



## thewatchadude

Booger green... man, you had a severe cold that day! :-d


----------



## pjd

This one arrived in the post today, from Ukraine. Nine days after clicking Buy it now on eBay.
It's been serviced and honestly, it looks like it's never been worn. It is absolutely stunning. I'm delighted with it.
I'm off strap hunting on eBay for it in a minute...
I'm thinking brown gloss strap.
Chuffed to bits!
Almost too nice to wear!

I'm sorry about the awful photo.


----------



## Kamburov

pjd, looking at that ZiM feels like being in the party's chairman's office back in the 80's  all filled with KENT cigarettes smoke. Some other eastern block fellows will know what I mean.
Happy 1st of March to you all! It's a national holiday down here and I got myself a little present. Another hobby of mine is logotype design and I find these vintage designs exeptionally beautiful and inspiring. Also dig second hands with red arrow tips.


----------



## pjd

Kamburov said:


> pjd, looking at that ZiM feels like being in the party's chairman's office back in the 80's  all filled with KENT cigarettes smoke. Some other eastern block fellows will know what I mean.
> Happy 1st of March to you all! It's a national holiday down here and I got myself a little present. Another hobby of mine is logotype design and I find these vintage designs exeptionally beautiful and inspiring. Also dig second hands with red arrow tips.
> View attachment 12939079
> 
> View attachment 12939081


Thank you very much sir! I am really, really happy with it.
I hope you are having a good holiday.
Your new watch looks awesome. Nice find.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bought 2 weeks ago from comrade koutouzoff and got it yesterday. 
Im pretty sure it was loved it's whole life and spent most of that life in a dark, cool place...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Pin vise to attach a new stem to my jumbo SKX crown...


----------



## pjd

I bought this on eBay this morning....


----------



## brandon\

Man, the Russian post office is crazy.


----------



## Kye752

brandon\ said:


> Man, the Russian post office is crazy.


.

My guess is maybe this involves vodka at some point


----------



## Kamburov

Some things don't change. Back in the cold war days i sent my grandparents a postcard during my winter vacation. During my summer vacation while staying with them I received my own postcard. That's 6 months later. The distance? About 150-200 km.


----------



## Clay Bergen

Kamburov said:


> Some things don't change. Back in the cold war days i sent my grandparents a postcard during my winter vacation. During my summer vacation while staying with them I received my own postcard. That's 6 months later. The distance? About 150-200 km.


The more they change, the more they stay the same?


----------



## Kamburov

New brothel with the old whores, that's the expression we use around here. Not sure if I can say that.


----------



## oldfox

Waiting for this to arrive










Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Kye752

oldfox said:


> Waiting for this to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


I love the green ones of these


----------



## oldfox

I'm chasing black in good condition now.


----------



## Kye752

I find they ask for too much when selling them


----------



## Kamburov

Won an auction for what looked like an old franken junk of amphibia yestrday. It was on alocal site and I was the only bidder at about $18. That's the seller picture:








No pics of the movement, only one more at the back case. I figured that for this money I will get some spare parts I can use.
I received it today and broke and threw the greasy bracelet in the trash. Wth some efort managed to open the case and saw a perfect working 2416B SU:








My guess is that it hasn't been opened since the date on the inside of the case 1999. Took me a couple of hours cleaning, but at the end I got this:















I guess that the seller had no idea what he was selling. The USA flag red stripes are fading, and needs a new crystal, as the old one had cracks and I removed it. So the tension ring is out on this picture. I put an old broken crystal for now, but the new one is coming from meranom and I will be fitting it soon. By myself, thanks to the kind advice and instructions from comrades Chris and kev80e!


----------



## oldfox

Kye752 said:


> I find they ask for too much when selling them


This one around 100 usd

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Won an auction for what looked like an old franken junk of amphibia yestrday. It was on alocal site and I was the only bidder at about $18. That's the seller picture:
> View attachment 12944267
> 
> 
> No pics of the movement, only one more at the back case. I figured that for this money I will get some spare parts I can use.
> I received it today and broke and threw the greasy bracelet in the trash. Wth some efort managed to open the case and saw a perfect working 2416B SU:
> View attachment 12944285
> 
> 
> My guess is that it hasn't been opened since the date on the inside of the case 1999. Took me a couple of hours cleaning, but at the end I got this:
> View attachment 12944287
> 
> View attachment 12944289
> 
> 
> I guess that the seller had no idea what he was selling. The USA flag red stripes are fading, and needs a new crystal, as the old one had cracks and I removed it. So the tension ring is out on this picture. I put an old broken crystal for now, but the new one is coming from meranom and I will be fitting it soon. By myself, thanks to the kind advice and instructions from comrades Chris and kev80e!


Perfect well-worn condition, comrade. Very nice! I would have bought that in a heartbeat. Notice the integral antimagnetic shield in the back.


----------



## do_checkdate

Was surprised but not unhappy to see this on Ebay being offered by a UK seller. It'll be a novel experience waiting less than a month for a Vostok!


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks, schnurrp, the gasket literaly desintegrated when I tried to pull it out, but since I received it and set the time it hasn't visibly gained or lost any time. If it has its no more than 3-4 seconds. It's the perfect example of why I like the amphibia in particular, it's like the AK-47 of watches. This no nonsense, get the job done approach is what I highly respect.


----------



## Kye752

Decided to buy of of these silly things


----------



## schnurrp

This 3055, a watch type I've never owned. Of the ones I've seen over the years this is my favorite dial.


----------



## Kamburov

This is what happens when I have a month off from work. Blind treasure hunting on the cheap side, can't help it. Bought two today, different sellers, bad photos and no movements shots, both in working contition according to sellers. I don't have a 2403 (obviously for crystal replacement), and both look the real deal to me. Anyway, it's done. I'll see how that goes when I receive them in a couple of days.


----------



## mariomart

Meranom 710 with Radio Room dial  I'll be popping on a black bezel when it arrives.


----------



## Kye752

710 with a radio room dial and black bezel to be fitted all from meranom


----------



## Patatoo

mariomart said:


> Meranom 710 with Radio Room dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be popping on a black bezel when it arrives.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12949779&stc=1&d=1520255946"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]





Kye752 said:


> 710 with a radio room dial and black bezel to be fitted all from meranom
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12949789&stc=1&d=1520256250"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Haha what are the odds?!


----------



## Kamburov

mariomart and kye752  that's one very cool looking combination! Always liked the radio room dial, and I've been looking for a vintage generalskie/date window one for so long that I'm losing hope.


----------



## mariomart

Kamburov said:


> mariomart, that's one very cool looking combination! Always liked the radio room dial, and I've been looking for a vintage generalskie/date window one for so long that I'm losing hope.


The Generalskie Radio Room is also one of my favourites  Here is mine .


----------



## mariomart

Patatoo said:


> Haha what are the odds?!


Ummm ... Kye is actually my daughters fiancè and lives with us 

It's quite interesting having a competing soviet watch collector in the same household and makes for interesting times when the postman makes their deliveries.

We decided to buy matching watches


----------



## Patski

Got this one late last night! I kinda like the color of the Dial, for 20$ Shipped, not too bad! I was thinking about a greenish leather straps or Green Canvas maybe?


----------



## dutchassasin

wasn't really looking to buy anything but i saw this little guy and snagged it


----------



## XsiOn

I am building up my space program


----------



## Kamburov

Guys, I know it's a bit offtopic as I ended not buying anything, but that's my walk around antique shops in my city the other day, check out the random car door sticker


----------



## oldfox

dutchassasin said:


> wasn't really looking to buy anything but i saw this little guy and snagged it


Pretty nice catch. Very valuable Raketa "lektorskie" - for lecturer, in order to measure time during a lecture )

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

oldfox said:


> Pretty nice catch. Very valuable Raketa "lektorskie" - for lecturer, in order to measure time during a lecture )
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Thanks for the extra information Oldfox, its totally outside of my usual collecting field. Hope i don't overpaid at €60-.


----------



## oldfox

dutchassasin said:


> Thanks for the extra information Oldfox, its totally outside of my usual collecting field. Hope i don't overpaid at €60-.


It's really CHEAP.


----------



## pjd

A few days ago I bought some new watch straps to fit to some watches en route to my house.
One turned up today, it was terrible. It was like paper. 
I put it onto one of the already arrived watches and tried the watch on. The strap was removed within a few minutes and another strap ordered in it's place. Horrible strap.


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> A few days ago I bought some new watch straps to fit to some watches en route to my house.
> One turned up today, it was terrible. It was like paper.
> I put it onto one of the already arrived watches and tried the watch on. The strap was removed within a few minutes and another strap ordered in it's place. Horrible strap.


Have you tried this place for straps?
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com
Havent had any issues with them


----------



## pjd

Kye752 said:


> Have you tried this place for straps?
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> Havent had any issues with them


Thank you Kye,
I haven't tried them yet to be honest, but I've bookmarked the page and will look there if the next straps turn up bad.
Nice that they ship from Sweden too. 
I can see some of these straps on some of my next purchases I have in mind..


----------



## oldfox

dutchassasin said:


> Thanks for the extra information Oldfox, its totally outside of my usual collecting field. Hope i don't overpaid at €60-.


Yes, and now I found smbd literally lament that they have missed this watch for that low price https://......./wall-5612443_299233 (use google translate)


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> Thank you Kye,
> I haven't tried them yet to be honest, but I've bookmarked the page and will look there if the next straps turn up bad.
> Nice that they ship from Sweden too.
> I can see some of these straps on some of my next purchases I have in mind..


Youre welcome im awaiting a shipment of 7 straps currently all quite cheap


----------



## dutchassasin

oldfox said:


> Yes, and now I found smbd literally lament that they have missed this watch for that low price https://......./wall-5612443_299233 (use google translate)


Oh it seems to be a closed vk group, your right its the same picture


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> Man, the Russian post office is crazy.


It made it out of Russia. Hopefully it's a relatively straight shot from here.


----------



## system11

I bought two Poljot stadium watches today.

Hopefully they are not frankens, the gold plated one looks a bit too shiny to be true but the seller claims it isn't replated or painted.

I was going to put images in but apparently that isn't working at the moment.


----------



## guspech750

Nice stuff


----------



## oldfox

And wristshots from today


----------



## Kye752

Couldnt resist how perfect this dial is


----------



## system11

system11 said:


> I bought two Poljot stadium watches today.
> 
> Hopefully they are not frankens, the gold plated one looks a bit too shiny to be true but the seller claims it isn't replated or painted.
> 
> I was going to put images in but apparently that isn't working at the moment.


Edit: found a way - imgur!


----------



## system11

I take it they're normal spring bar straps - perhaps a metal strap would look nice on the silver one? It looks a bit worn out and dirty, but the strap on the gold one is new and rather suits it.


----------



## Kye752

I know this isnt a what did i buy thing but its just an update on my collection obviously this isnt everything just my first complete box










On another note i picked up this oficerskie too


----------



## Patatoo

Kye752 said:


> Couldnt resist how perfect this dial is


I bought the same one as a spares watch and the dial is sadly faded to oblivion 
Now you're tempting me to get a good condition one!


----------



## bpmurray

Kye752 said:


> I know this isnt a what did i buy thing but its just an update on my collection obviously this isnt everything just my first complete box
> 
> On another note i picked up this oficerskie too


What a start! I get the impression you are rapidly going to expand past even a 12 watch box (or two). What's on your target list?


----------



## Kye752

bpmurray said:


> What a start! I get the impression you are rapidly going to expand past even a 12 watch box (or two). What's on your target list?


Thats an excellent question and i feel as though i dont have an answer to it just yet thoughmaybe a few more maybe a lot more im not entirely sure where im going to end up and yes i think a few more boxes are in order


----------



## Kamburov

Bought an old, advertised as working Vostok two days ago (seller's photo):








No movement shot. The seller called me and informed me that he just realised the watch is actually not working. But he can cut the price and get rid of it if I want it. Well, whatever, ship it, I said. Believe it or not, I've bought worse. 
Got it this morning and dissassembled it . Turned out one of the wheels was worn out, so I sacrificed a spare 2409 and this watch was back from the dead. One replaced crystal and a good clean, and I got myself, I believe, a genuine 2403 Vostok. It's been on my wrist since.















For me this is so much more fun than actually buying a new watch. 
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Patatoo said:


> I bought the same one as a spares watch and the dial is sadly faded to oblivion
> Now you're tempting me to get a good condition one!


Same here, for me this is the best amphibia dial ever. I relumed mine, but that made no difference. If I see one in this condition, I won't hesitate, not for a second!


----------



## sideways2

Arrived from favinov today!!


----------



## Kye752

Kamburov said:


> Same here, for me this is the best amphibia dial ever. I relumed mine, but that made no difference. If I see one in this condition, I won't hesitate, not for a second!


I didnt hesitate either wasnt the cheapest though but i had to have it


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Kamburov

mariomart, I like that Raketa's black textured dial! Wonder how it will look after a light crystal polish!
Ivan


----------



## mariomart

Kamburov said:


> mariomart, I like that Raketa's black textured dial! Wonder how it will look after a light crystal polish!
> Ivan


I'm confident that the dial is in fantastic condition from the other photos the seller provided. The scuff marks on the crystal will be easy to clean up and the gold case should polish up nicely. I'll post an "After" photo in about a month when I receive it


----------



## Kye752

Picked up this excellent little bunch of watches including 3 vostoks with boxes and papers and a raketa thrown in hopefully the papers line up with the watches that have been supplied the

watches look like they're in excellent condition and one has quite a low serial number this is an exciting buy for me


----------



## Kamburov

Wow, kye752, I can imagine what it will be unwrapping that package


----------



## pjd

Kye752 said:


> Picked up this excellent little bunch of watches including 3 vostoks with boxes and papers and a raketa thrown in hopefully the papers line up with the watches that have been supplied the
> 
> watches look like they're in excellent condition and one has quite a low serial number this is an exciting buy for me
> 
> View attachment 12955019
> View attachment 12955027
> View attachment 12955035
> View attachment 12955043
> View attachment 12955051


Hi Kye
Awesome haul you've got there. 
Can i ask, are the Vostoks amphibias?
The reason I ask is I just bought one a couple of days ago and the bezel is suspected as coming from a komanderskie. But, your bezels look the same. (I wonder if my lume dot has been replaced with paint.)


----------



## mariomart

pjd said:


> Hi Kye
> Awesome haul you've got there.
> Can i ask, are the Vostoks amphibias?
> The reason I ask is I just bought one a couple of days ago and the bezel is suspected as coming from a komanderskie. But, your bezels look the same. (I wonder if my lume dot has been replaced with paint.)


The bezel you have can quite easily be given a lume pip by removing the red paint, placing a generous dollop of lume in the recess, allow it to dry, and then use a drop of clear nail varnish to seal it off.


----------



## letmein

Couple of cheap watches from eBay.


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> Hi Kye
> Awesome haul you've got there.
> Can i ask, are the Vostoks amphibias?
> The reason I ask is I just bought one a couple of days ago and the bezel is suspected as coming from a komanderskie. But, your bezels look the same. (I wonder if my lume dot has been replaced with paint.)


As mario said and like you also said its the right bzel someones just lost the lume and decided to paint it red easy to fix


----------



## pjd

Kye752 said:


> As mario said and like you also said its the right bzel someones just lost the lume and decided to paint it red easy to fix


Thank you, I thought as much. 
The two you have there with the same bezel as mine, they are also amphibias?


----------



## Kamburov

I think this besel design is both on komandirskie and amphibia. Basicly it's the same besel. The komandirskie is red dot (as the markings from 40 to the dot), the amphibia is upgraded with a lume dot. 
Same thing is going on with probably the most popular vostok besel - the dash dot one. Red dot on most including komandirskie and generalskie, lume dot added for some amphibias. 
It's practicly the same besel 
I like adding lume dots myself on those besels (for my amphibias), as mario explained, and don't know which is which anymore. I've simplified the process by taking a small amount of lume on the tip of a needle, and if the lume drop is the right measure, when dropped into the dot bed it creates a perfect semisphere. I just leave it to dry and harden. Never wasted time on pondering "Oh my god, the horror, my dot is not authentic!".
So, pjd, it's not the wrong besel. The besel is just fine. Drop some lume in it and enjoy the nice watch you got there!
It is a nice watch!
Ivan


----------



## ptfly

oops


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> Thank you, I thought as much.
> The two you have there with the same bezel as mine, they are also amphibias?


Yep they sure are


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> I think this besel design is both on komandirskie and amphibia. Basicly it's the same besel. The komandirskie is red dot (as the markings from 40 to the dot), the amphibia is upgraded with a lume dot.
> Same thing is going on with probably the most popular vostok besel - the dash dot one. Red dot on most including komandirskie and generalskie, lume dot added for some amphibias.
> It's practicly the same besel
> I like adding lume dots myself on those besels (for my amphibias), as mario explained, and don't know which is which anymore. I've simplified the process by taking a small amount of lume on the tip of a needle, and if the lume drop is the right measure, when dropped into the dot bed it creates a perfect semisphere. I just leave it to dry and harden. Never wasted time on pondering "Oh my god, the horror, my dot is not authentic!".
> So, pjd, it's not the wrong besel. The besel is just fine. Drop some lume in it and enjoy the nice watch you got there!
> It is a nice watch!
> Ivan


The authentic amphibian lume dot also has a plastic cover supposedly to keep the lume from wearing off so a better solution, although more expensive, is to buy a parts watch with an authentic amphibian bezel as a replacement, in my opinion.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp, as always I agree with you, that's the best way. That and besel mods are the reasons I have a bag of vostok spare besels in the box. 
A little observation, though. The protective film keeps the lume, and by the time it's worn the besel is worn too (brass spots showing etc.). That's why I suggested the pjd's watch didn't have one - the besel chrome plating looks too good. The original lume spot gets dirty and brown, but it refuses to fall off for a long time. 
There's also another pattern with spare besels. If an original besel has a good lume spot, and is in good condition, it usually goes with a good watch and a good pricetag. Or just a good watch that you don't want to spoil to make another authentic. I mean it takes time hunting for a good authentic one. 
In the meantime there is a besel that is already here and now, almost identical to the original one, with wich I can play, and wear and enjoy the watch that I just bought. 
I think you all know what I mean


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> schnurrp, as always I agree with you, that's the best way. That and besel mods are the reasons I have a bag of vostok spare besels in the box.
> A little observation, though. The protective film keeps the lume, and by the time it's worn the besel is worn too (brass spots showing etc.). That's why I suggested the pjd's watch didn't have one - the besel chrome plating looks too good. The original lume spot gets dirty and brown, but it refuses to fall off for a long time.
> There's also another pattern with spare besels. If an original besel has a good lume spot, and is in good condition, it usually goes with a good watch and a good pricetag. Or just a good watch that you don't want to spoil to make another authentic. I mean it takes time hunting for a good authentic one.
> In the meantime there is a besel that is already here and now, almost identical to the original one, with wich I can play, and wear and enjoy the watch that I just bought.
> I think you all know what I mean


Yes, I have a couple spare bezels, too, and so I may have been interested in that amphibian.

Here's one I bought because although it is quite worn, all wear is even and all parts appear original including all red paint on dial and bezel bleached to white and all lume dots are there. Notice the wear on the bezel at the lume dot.


----------



## pjd

Thanks guys. 
When it eventually turns up from Russia, I will have a good look at it and post some more pictures.
I think someone has repainted the bezel and may have even dug the lume dot out if it was so brown it had deteriorated. Who knows...
The case looks to be in really good condition with minimal scratches from the sellers photos. 
I was originally looking for a cheap stainless steel case with glass that I could "build" my own amphibian from. 
Then I saw this and thought "woo" and bought it.. 
Again, beer, holiday, late nights and ebay are an evil thing!


----------



## Kamburov

double post to be deleated


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp, in all honesty I haven't seen the red that white  !!! That watch has seen things, and that lume is very stubborn and dedicated to holding its ground. This photo of yours proves another point. Apparently this is another besel design that is being issued with red dot on komandirskie, and lume dot on amphibia. 

pjd, besels are interchangeable, it's not like they have a serial number stamped on them. I wouldn't worry about it. Another beer holiday and you might get a komandirskie with lume dot besel  easy swap
Ivan


----------



## cyclenut

Bought a Komandirskie. My first russian watch. Hopefully it'll arrive early next week!


----------



## Kye752

I imagine some of you saw this on ebay i managed to purchase this commerative watch of a man who was the first human in space and someone i find him to be absolutely fascinating and from what ive read he was quite a humble person i look forward to having this in my collection and keeping it as clean and pristine as i can


----------



## momosalah

Got my first Russian watch from a collector. It would be great if someone can help identify the authenticity and date of the watch. I love this little guy so much that my impulse got the best of me so I didnt do much research. Just found a possible catalog photo of it on the forum though.

Thanks fellow watch lovers.


----------



## momosalah

33mm case size and the brand is Roosiya. The collector told me it was produced at ??? factory where Pobeda and raketa were also made


----------



## Kamburov

momosalah, there's the catalogue of 1960


----------



## momosalah

Thanks a lot mate! The movement looks authentic to me comparing to the catalog photo.

Couldn't believe there is such a large following of vintage Russian watches in the West (Im from an ex-communist country where older people still reminiscing of the old CCCP). I had a few Swiss but Russian watches have such distinctive flavors. Thinking about getting a raketa kopernik next!


----------



## Kamburov

momosalah, I'm a new member with similar story. I've found tons of interesting information and people here are a pleasure to converse with. Welcome to the community!

Yes, comparing the Rossia watch to the catalogue I couldn't find a single problem with it. Looks all fine, including the crown. Considering it's age is in good condition too.
Ivan


----------



## system11

Picked this up on ebay, seems like it was barely used. I LOVE the styling especially the red logo. The inner cicle dots do not have lume like the official Raketa site shows in their video which is a shame. Word of warning it has quite a deep back, but the rubber strap keeps it well secured without having to ratchet the strap up to the next position.


----------



## Patski

Well... I wanted to stay calm and relax a couple of months... And Evilbay had to ruin it all for me with a 20% discount coupon...


----------



## momosalah

very nice! care to share more about the watch?


----------



## Patski

It's a watch used by the Russian military (navy I think) called 6e4-2 (or Ratnik mk2)

Unfortunately, I think it has a Chinese movement inside, but the Mk1 have a Vostok movement...


----------



## mariomart

One of the Vostok "Unicorns"  The rarely seen open heart Vostok 2433.

This one is a NOS in a 710 case, looking forward to the day it arrives.


----------



## schnurrp

Well, I've done it again, bought a watch to get that wonderful Poljot "plate" bracelet. I will probably put the amphibian on another generic metal bracelet and put the Poljot bracelet on the "red eye" sturmanskie.


----------



## mroatman

Kye752 said:


> Bit of a project watch, just need to fit into this case, some correct hands and a little TLC should come up quite nicely





schnurrp said:


> I think switching the second hand and bezel from the bottom one would give you the most authentic version since this dial (super nice example!) is shown in the '90 catalog in the 320 (polished) case and the second hand and bezel are modern replacements.


Hour and minute hands need replacing, too. The lume on vintage Amphibia hands travels the full length of the minute hand, unlike those modern replacements.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Well, I've done it again, bought a watch to get that wonderful Poljot "plate" bracelet.


Some months back, I got one of those plate bracelets from romantic_time as well. Same story -- bought the watch for the bracelet.

There are probably thousands of these bracelets floating around Ukraine.


----------



## Kye752

mroatman said:


> Hour and minute hands need replacing, too. The lume on vintage Amphibia hands travels the full length of the minute hand, unlike those modern replacements.


Yeah i totally agree the dial was the reason i bought this it not easy to find a sniper dial in this condition 
just gotta find a few components


----------



## S.H.

Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago...

















The hands may not be original, but they are old, I see small spots on them. Swapped during service? Or this is a transitional model, who knows with those small production runs...
Anyway, I made an offer significantly lower than the bin price (still three times the price of an SE!). Foolish? Of course, but I only live once and I will be able to wear a very nice military diver even if the hands have been replaced.


----------



## junkman

=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.54)]52/5000​
​

I think it was a good day, especially for the raketa.


----------



## Mercs

Just won this Molnija pocket watch on an EBay auction









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spleenandideal

I recently bought a Vostok Amphibia with the ministry case.
I also put a stainless steel bezel on it that I purchased on ebay.
I'm still new here so can't post pics yet, but I really dig this watch!


----------



## mroatman

Welcome to the madness...


----------



## Patatoo

junkman said:


> =rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.54)]52/5000​​
> I think it was a good day, especially for the raketa.
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12965833&stc=1&d=1520804628"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12965835&stc=1&d=1520804643"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I'm an aviation lover and that golden Raketa with the aircraft is beautiful! Gonna start looking for one!


----------



## mroatman

Patatoo said:


> I'm an aviation lover and that golden Raketa with the aircraft is beautiful! Gonna start looking for one!


Plenty of options to choose from, but watch out for repainted dials.


----------



## Kamburov

Got severely outbid on two auctions this morning, so it was a bad start of the week. Later in the day got one from a friend's antique shop, althought I suspected it is franken. When I opened it at home I saw 2209 marking on the bridge, ant it was obviously 2214. 















Franken or not, I didn't have a dial like that. Then in the 1983 catalogue








So the bridge has been replaced for some reason, but that's an easy fix. Not sure about the crown too. But the day wasn't lost afterall. 
Ivan


----------



## bpmurray

Every time I think that I've found all of the non-standard varieties of early Komandirskie's, something new pops up, like this silver mirrored dial. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Mercs

Picked up an old standard for $40 on auction today









Everything looks correct, even the crystal. It bears the R2609 "19 jewels" markings on the bridge, so I'm not sure what to think of that. I'm excited to see it live, but it'll be awhile for shipping 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

bpmurray, I lost a bid on the black dial cyvillian version this morning, and still have a bitter taste. I see you have a white dial version in your collection, and talking of versions, I can swear I've seen the white dial zakaz version with triangular (arrow) shaped hour markers somewhere. Prepare to be surprised some more  Very confusing and mysterious, this komandirskie! Haven't found any info on white and silver dial models so far. It's a damn fine looking watch!
Ivan


----------



## Solotov

2 more parts orders from meranom en route and some nice things from IgorIV too

I haven't got the patience for this Russian obsession forming...&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## bpmurray

Kamburov said:


> bpmurray, I lost a bid on the black dial cyvillian version this morning, and still have a bitter taste. I see you have a white dial version in your collection, and talking of versions, I can swear I've seen the white dial zakaz version with triangular (arrow) shaped hour markers somewhere. Prepare to be surprised some more  Very confusing and mysterious, this komandirskie! Haven't found any info on white and silver dial models so far. It's a damn fine looking watch!
> Ivan


This will be my seventh one. I'm pretty convinced that I have all of the black and white varieties, including two white ones with different shaped triangle indices. At least there are no others out there that I have seen photos of.

Here is the family photo of the other six. The white one on the far right, I had never seen before I bought this one. Same with this incoming silver one. I had been avoiding the very standard black/rectangle, gold/rectangle, or gold/50th anniversary varieties just because they are so ubiquitous, but maybe I should just try to round out the collection.


----------



## Kamburov

You got me speechless here  I went through your beautifull collection and somehow I missed the white, long arrow dial! I take my words back, and I kinda envy you right now 
I can imagine the feeling when adding a new one to the collection today. Nice one!
Ivan


----------



## Mercs

bpmurray said:


> This will be my seventh one. I'm pretty convinced that I have all of the black and white varieties, including two white ones with different shaped triangle indices. At least there are no others out there that I have seen photos of.
> 
> Here is the family photo of the other six. The white one on the far right, I had never seen before I bought this one. Same with this incoming silver one. I had been avoiding the very standard black/rectangle, gold/rectangle, or gold/50th anniversary varieties just because they are so ubiquitous, but maybe I should just try to round out the collection.
> 
> View attachment 12967819


Wow you ARE the Komandirskie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XsiOn

I could not resist this plastic brothers


----------



## Kye752

Just grabbed these two in the last week the vostok for a sub collection and the pobeda because i like my pobedas


----------



## ThePossumKing

I got these 2 as a package deal...I'm pretty sure the hour and minute hands on the KchZ are incorrect, but who knows...













I now have to play the waiting game for these to show up

Then I have 1 more deal waiting to pan out. Once that does, I think I'm done buying watches for a couple of months...


----------



## Straight_time

ThePossumKing said:


> View attachment 12968665


----------



## mroatman

bpmurray said:


> I had been avoiding the very standard black/rectangle, gold/rectangle, or gold/50th anniversary varieties just because they are so ubiquitous, but maybe I should just try to round out the collection.


Yes, you should


----------



## Mercs

mroatman said:


> Yes, you should


I don't see any alternative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> It made it out of Russia. Hopefully it's a relatively straight shot from here.


Showed up yesterday.


----------



## pjd

Another watch box.....
Oh how I laughed when I bought my first "5 watch" watch box... I'll never fill that!
I went for almost 15 years wearing the same watch.
Then I accidentally fell upon Russian watches, having remembered that my first watch as a small child was a hand wind Seconda back in the 80s.

I had a cheeky look on eBay and ended up buying a Vostok.
That led to me very quickly filling up my "5 watch" watch box.
So, I ended up buying a "20 watch" watch box.

Guess what I bought today??


Another "20 watch" watch box......... o|


----------



## Kamburov

pjd, you are giving me ideas! I never had a concept of watch box in my mind, so I kept piling them on the book shelves. Lately the front line has moved deep into my wife's jewellery teritory and has started a cold war. That may be a relationship saver there


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> Another watch box.....
> Oh how I laughed when I bought my first "5 watch" watch box... I'll never fill that!
> I went for almost 15 years wearing the same watch.
> Then I accidentally fell upon Russian watches, having remembered that my first watch as a small child was a hand wind Seconda back in the 80s.
> 
> I had a cheeky look on eBay and ended up buying a Vostok.
> That led to me very quickly filling up my "5 watch" watch box.
> So, I ended up buying a "20 watch" watch box.
> 
> Guess what I bought today??
> 
> Another "20 watch" watch box......... o|


I always wonder what shnuurp or dashiells watch boxes look like those guys have bulk watch supplies


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 said:


> I always wonder what shnuurp or dashiells watch boxes look like those guys have bulk watch supplies


Interesting question, whatever it looks like I'm sure it's protected by someone like this chap ...


----------



## pjd

I've bought five watches this year already.
Two haven't even turned up yet and I'm already getting itchy fingers to buy another. 
These Russian watches, it's almost some evil trickery!!


----------



## Kye752

pjd said:


> I've bought five watches this year already.
> Two haven't even turned up yet and I'm already getting itchy fingers to buy another.
> These Russian watches, it's almost some evil trickery!!


Dont even get me started on this i have bought a lot this year already


----------



## mroatman

Kye752 said:


> I always wonder what shnuurp or dashiells watch boxes look like those guys have bulk watch supplies


Wonder no more: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-74.html#post29092122


----------



## Kye752

mroatman said:


> Wonder no more: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946-74.html#post29092122


i like that idea! 
Really good for that amount of watches


----------



## sideways2

Wowsers Dash!! :-!


----------



## Jake_P

Yeah, I'm finding that after just taking delivery of my Amphibia 420, I'm constantly looking at other Vostoks..I have more parts on the way. Help me.

This is the google definition:
*
Addiction:*
the fact or condition of being addicted to a particular substance or activity.
"he committed the offence to finance his watch addiction"

(I replaced 'watch addiction' from the original 'drug addiction')



pjd said:


> I've bought five watches this year already.
> Two haven't even turned up yet and I'm already getting itchy fingers to buy another.
> These Russian watches, it's almost some evil trickery!!


----------



## mariomart




----------



## NuttySlack

Kamburov said:


> Bought an old, advertised as working Vostok two days ago (seller's photo):
> View attachment 12952711
> 
> 
> No movement shot. The seller called me and informed me that he just realised the watch is actually not working. But he can cut the price and get rid of it if I want it. Well, whatever, ship it, I said. Believe it or not, I've bought worse.
> Got it this morning and dissassembled it . Turned out one of the wheels was worn out, so I sacrificed a spare 2409 and this watch was back from the dead. One replaced crystal and a good clean, and I got myself, I believe, a genuine 2403 Vostok. It's been on my wrist since.
> View attachment 12952815
> 
> View attachment 12952817
> 
> 
> For me this is so much more fun than actually buying a new watch.
> Ivan


You did a fabulous job!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

NuttySlack, thank you! Treasure hunting is so much fun! I wasn't going to post this, but your comment of appreciation gives me the energy to share this  This morning I had a courrier delivery of a watch I picked for $9 including the delivery fee. I would spend more money on a replacement dial or hand set. What I got is this Sportivnie with 17 jewels hacking movement (in excellent order, working sharp), with original handset in great condition, and dial that although aged has retained all printed markings and golden markings shining beautifully in the light. I know it's not the most extraordinary thing, but for that price I,m really happy with it. I know you will understand, 'cause my wife won't 
Ivan








PS: Guys, I will appreciate your advice on the size of the photos I upload. Any reccomendation will be appreciated! I like to show good detail, but I just don't want to annoy all with gigantic pictures that hit you in the face 
Ivan


----------



## NuttySlack

> I know you will understand, 'cause my wife won't


Tee hee - I have a similar problem.

That Sportvinie is a brilliant catch! I think your photo size is good - sometimes mine are too small.


----------



## system11

Last night I pulled the trigger on a green dial Raketa Atom on ebay - crossing fingers that it's a legitimate seller!


----------



## deangc

I didn't buy it today. It took 82 days to get to me. Worth the wait.


----------



## skipvel

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12972761


Was that you this morning? I put in a bid of 157.01 and then went to bed. Almost immediately I regretted it as I've bought too many watches lately. I was happy to be outbid. You got a nice watch for a good price.


----------



## mariomart

skipvel said:


> Was that you this morning? I put in a bid of 157.01 and then went to bed. Almost immediately I regretted it as I've bought too many watches lately. I was happy to be outbid. You got a nice watch for a good price.


Yes, but it was my evening here in Australia  I was surprised I won with what I thought was a low cheeky bid of $160, a very good price indeed


----------



## mroatman

system11 said:


> Last night I pulled the trigger on a green dial Raketa Atom on ebay - crossing fingers that it's a legitimate seller!


If you can provide a link to the watch and/or seller, someone here can probably help you predict the future.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hello there!
I was not there for such a long time - yesterday I had got two new watches from my friend. That one, on the left has made my collection completed in a part - I have all types and variations of gold plated models of Kirovskie!

Greetings from Poland!


----------



## system11

This one I picked up on eBay and wasn't sure if it was all replated etc. No, aside from a few dust particles under the 
crystal it's perfect. I'm guessing taking the crystal off is difficult or will spoil the watch? Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## schnurrp

system11 said:


> This one I picked up on eBay and wasn't sure if it was all replated etc. No, aside from a few dust particles under the
> crystal it's perfect. I'm guessing taking the crystal off is difficult or will spoil the watch? Looks great on the wrist.


It would be easier to remove the movement/dial out the back, I believe. Must be very small specks.


----------



## system11

Yes, they are aside from one right in the middle, vertically upwards from the left edge of the date area.

I can't get over how nice this one is, I just keep staring at it, and the dust speck


----------



## schnurrp

My similar Cyrillic model. Not in as good condition as yours and many more specks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## system11

mroatman said:


> If you can provide a link to the watch and/or seller, someone here can probably help you predict the future.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raketa-A...ph-100-Original-Watches-WR-5-atm/262560873863


----------



## mroatman

system11 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raketa-A...ph-100-Original-Watches-WR-5-atm/262560873863


I predict a happy buyer


----------



## mariomart

Lovely Raketa that doesn't seem to appear in any known catalogues


----------



## system11

I bought two Stadium watches as I wanted a Cyrillic one too, this one also in great condition!


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> Lovely Raketa that doesn't seem to appear in any known catalogues


Certainly looks authentic going by the dial logo printing. Did anyone mention the incorrect second hand?


----------



## hseldon

system11 said:


> I bought two Stadium watches as I wanted a Cyrillic one too, this one also in great condition!


Love the Poljot stadiums. Here's mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kye752

A silly buy but i know i will love it a turbina 
And another to add to my sub collection dial is perfect but the crystal has some scratches


----------



## GuiHD

I reveived my first lot of soviet watches and I need your help to identify the amphibia. The dial reads Antimagnetic but the case does not seem to be the original. Also the bezel does not move, is this ok? My other concern is about the crown on the Slava which does no push fully or in my opinion is smaller than the original, I removed the case back and the movement is the 2427 which is correct.
Finally the Kama seems to be fully original.
What do you guys think? I got the lot for about usd 40.


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> Certainly looks authentic going by the dial logo printing. Did anyone mention the incorrect second hand?


I happened to stumble upon another listing today which has this dial, I believe this listing has the correct seconds hand. Now the hunt to find one


----------



## momosalah

A friend's. Looks even better in person.


----------



## thewatchadude

Bought this. I was text messaged by meranom that it was available again! Sales techniques are improving at Chistopol.


----------



## deangc

I've been looking for one like the one on the right - wow that's in nice condition. Congratulations!


----------



## mroatman

momosalah said:


> A friend's. Looks even better in person.


Unfortunately a fake/knockoff/counterfeit/reproduction dial.


----------



## mroatman

GuiHD said:


> I reveived my first lot of soviet watches and I need your help to identify the amphibia. The dial reads Antimagnetic but the case does not seem to be the original. Also the bezel does not move, is this ok? My other concern is about the crown on the Slava which does no push fully or in my opinion is smaller than the original, I removed the case back and the movement is the 2427 which is correct.
> Finally the Kama seems to be fully original.
> What do you guys think? I got the lot for about usd 40.


Amphibia -- Agreed, the case is not original. The bezel should move; it is probably just dirty.

Slava -- The stem is probably too long, which causes the crown to jut out too far.

Kama -- Wrong hour hand and crown.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## XsiOn

I went shopping again


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Unfortunately a fake/knockoff/counterfeit/reproduction dial.


Really? How can you tell?


----------



## OrangeOrange

My guess would be that there's a circular indentation in the centre of the dial. The right watch has it, but the others don't appear to have it.


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Really? How can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 12979563
> 
> 
> View attachment 12979823


Okay, I've added another example from the same collection assumed believed authentic, without the central depression. I'm fairly certain the smooth dial can be authentic.


----------



## momosalah

schnurrp said:


> schnurrp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 12979563
> 
> 
> View attachment 12979823
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've added another example from the same collection assumed believed authentic, without the central depression. I'm fairly certain the smooth dial can be authentic.
Click to expand...

My friend bought it from a collector in St Petersburg and thought it was authentic. If others can chime in their opinions itd be great


----------



## Patski

I actually bought bunch of watches, Lunch, Slava, Kolos, some works, some don't. 

I just wanna practice with them, remove everything, put them back together, maybe give a soul to that franken I bought. 

There are some nice dials and cases in there and I have a working movement! 

Looking forward for some fun!


----------



## Kamburov

Patski said:


> Looking forward for some fun!


Exactly what I did a couple of years ago when I woke up one morning and said to myself "I wonder how these things actually work!". I went to an antique shop and bought the whole box of old wristwaches they had. About 200 of them. Felt like a child again! Knock yourself out!
Carefull with the tiny ladies watches, these tax your eyesight. I've already given up on them. 
Enjoy 
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Really? How can you tell?





OrangeOrange said:


> My guess would be that there's a circular indentation in the centre of the dial. The right watch has it, but the others don't appear to have it.





schnurrp said:


> Okay, I've added another example from the same collection assumed believed authentic, without the central depression. I'm fairly certain the smooth dial can be authentic.





momosalah said:


> My friend bought it from a collector in St Petersburg and thought it was authentic. If others can chime in their opinions itd be great


Yes, the circular indentation is not required for authenticity. But sharp indices and a matte finish on the dial are.

Schnurrp, the other watches you included in your post are authentic, in my opinion.

These knockoffs are getting extremely good, but still have a sparkly appearance on the dial (not matte white like originals) and "soft" indices (not sharp like originals). Other counterfeits (e.g. Volna, Sputnik, etc) suffer from the same issues.

It's hard to describe in words, but once you learn to identify the fakes, the indices on the counterfeit dials just seem sloppy and "blobby". Compare the following; counterfeits on top, originals below.

View attachment collage.jpg


Can you see it now?


----------



## Kamburov

Hm, that certainly makes me go through my watches for an inspection with a magnifying glass.


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Hm, that certainly makes me go through my watches for an inspection with a magnifying glass.


I wouldn't bother. Sometimes (most times), ignorance is bliss


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I just ordered this a few hours ago. Looking forward to it!


----------



## DJW GB

Just received this and in 24hrs +7 secs so not to bad.

Not sure what the writing says very hard to photograph










Billy super duper


----------



## Kamburov

It's in bulgarian "25 години ЦУМ" - "25 years Central Department Store". It was the father of all bulgarian shopping malls, situated in the centre of Sofia. It was built 1949-1956 so 25 years later should be 1976. 
Ivan


----------



## DJW GB

Thank you so much for your quick response Ivan  it's nice to know it's still ticking after all this time . Having said that it's nice for me to be ticking as well .

Billy super duper


----------



## Kamburov

You are both ticking alright, but I'm running a bit slow  25 years from 1956 is 1981. 
Ivan


----------



## sideways2

DJW GB said:


> Billy super duper


Been looking for a nice one of those myself...well done!!


----------



## DJW GB

Thanks.

Billy super duper


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12972761


Me too! Brand new & For a ridiculously low price

Ive seen a lot of inexpensive Amfibias offered lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I just ordered this a few hours ago. Looking forward to it!
> 
> View attachment 12982499


I think you are really going to like this watch. I just got mine in the mail last week. It is finished beautifully and an overall great watch.

And it is right at home with all of my Russians.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## momosalah

DJW GB said:


> Just received this and in 24hrs +7 secs so not to bad.
> 
> Not sure what the writing says very hard to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


Where did you get it if you dont mind me asking? Very beautiful watch


----------



## Bostok

momosalah said:


> Where did you get it if you dont mind me asking? Very beautiful watch


At the factory store but it was the last one? Joke aside, with a little patience you can find one on the usual second hand/ auction sites, this one for example sold a few days ago on e bay for 21 euros:


----------



## DJW GB

momosalah said:


> Where did you get it if you dont mind me asking? Very beautiful watch


Yes I found it by chance on the bay £19 just by luck

Billy super duper


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Dub Rubb said:


> I think you are really going to like this watch. I just got mine in the mail last week. It is finished beautifully and an overall great watch.
> 
> And it is right at home with all of my Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yours is looking good, too |>


----------



## mroatman

Pretty pleased with this outcome.









Let's have a closer look...


----------



## bpmurray

Wasn't planning on buying another 2209, but couldn't resist one in this condition:


----------



## momosalah

Literally just got this. Pretty decent condition too

Someone needs to stop me from buying Russian watches


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bought this a few weeks ago. Arrived on Thursday. 
I am thrilled with this one and it's condition 
I really need to start a new post just for my 2018 acquisitions

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

ThePossumKing said:


> Bought this a few weeks ago. Arrived on Thursday.
> I am thrilled with this one and it's condition
> I really need to start a new post just for my 2018 acquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice addition to your "new category" collection, comrade. I envy your means. I would like to have one of those but at the prices they go for it always seems there's something else I'd rather have first. Enjoy!


----------



## schnurrp

Oops!


----------



## ThePossumKing

schnurrp said:


> Nice addition to your "new category" collection, comrade. I envy your means. I would like to have one of those but at the prices they go for it always seems there's something else I'd rather have first. Enjoy!


I got used to working a ton of overtime when I was trying to pay my house and car off and again when I was paying for both of my daughters' college educations. Now that I'm done with all that, I figured I can still work the OT for a few things for myself. It's not like I have any other sort of life
Plus these weren't as expensive as eBay would lead you to believe. Sellers are more than willing to negotiate when they've relisted the same watch 10 times...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

ThePossumKing said:


> I got used to working a ton of overtime when I was trying to pay my house and car off and again when I was paying for both of my daughters' college educations. Now that I'm done with all that, I figured I can still work the OT for a few things for myself. It's not like I have any other sort of life
> Plus these weren't as expensive as eBay would lead you to believe. Sellers are more than willing to negotiate when they've relisted the same watch 10 times...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like you are entitled, comrade.

Is there really a better life than collecting rare Russian watches?;-)


----------



## Patski

well... Since I can't afford the Amphibian 50th anniversary right now, I decided to offer myself a consolation prize... Bought myself an Amphibian, I would call it semi-Franken, as this dial wasnt offered in this amphibian Case from factory I think!

it would be a 120289! here it comes! I fell in love with the dial!


----------



## SennaGTS

This Luch:









This Raketa for the WW2 anniversary. I am a little iffy on its legitimacy, but it was cheap, the dial looks great and it's an interesting subject matter.


----------



## haha

A nice soft morning light for this newly arrived Compressor


----------



## thewatchadude

Today I bought this:


----------



## XsiOn

Another 2 lots.... One of working watches and the other for training for my new hobby.... Watch-repairing


----------



## schnurrp

A Petrodvorets START with a diamond logo instead of the "sumo wrestler". This may not be authentic but I think it is a transitional made just before the switch in logos.















"START" logo comparisons:

View attachment START.jpg


----------



## Kamburov

XsiOn said:


> ... and the other for training for my new hobby.... Watch-repairing


XsiOn, that repairs lot looks quite good too. 
ivan


----------



## les

Bought today off eBay, yet to arrive, a Vostok Amphibian Military Officers Watch so it was described. Circa 1990s


----------



## Mercs

I don't know what kind of Raketa this is that I just bought, but it came from an estate sale in the US and it was cheap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Mercs said:


> I don't know what kind of Raketa this is that I just bought, but it came from an estate sale in the US and it was cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'91 catalog:


----------



## Neruda

Schnurrp - isn't this a day-night dial rather than moonphase? "Made in Russia" also probably indicates it is later than 1991.


----------



## Mercs

Neruda said:


> Schnurrp - isn't this a day-night dial rather than moonphase? "Made in Russia" also probably indicates it is later than 1991.


I think you are correct. Have you seen one of these before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercs

schnurrp said:


> '91 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 12991963


It looks like mine is a quartz model just like that, except day night version. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Neruda said:


> Schnurrp - isn't this a day-night dial rather than moonphase? "Made in Russia" also probably indicates it is later than 1991.


Oh, yeah, totally different, doesn't have the globe on it......it's getting late here.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> A Petrodvorets START with a diamond logo instead of the "sumo wrestler". This may not be authentic but I think it is a transitional made just before the switch in logos.


Gotta be authentic. A nice and early one in perfect condition, I'm jealous!


----------



## Straight_time

Well well well...

The one and only piece I presented here on the same day of purchase -the infamous McWatchski- is still Missing In Action after 2 months, and I just don't know if it will ever find its way home. o|

So sorry comrades but, altough I ain't of the superstitious kind, from now on my posts will actually reflect "_What did you receive in the mail today?_". :-d

Here's my contribution to the thread:

View attachment IMG_8431.jpg


The cyrillic one was already part of the collection but felt very lonely, so I found him his little western brother.... now they are much happier together (and me too) :-d


----------



## Neruda

Mercs - I've seen your watch from time to time on ebay etc., but I don't know much about it. Apparently it has a 2370 movement with, I think, 7 jewels. I've seen this described as a hybrid movement - mechanical works but quartz power, but again I don't know if this is correct.


----------



## Mercs

Neruda said:


> Mercs - I've seen your watch from time to time on ebay etc., but I don't know much about it. Apparently it has a 2370 movement with, I think, 7 jewels. I've seen this described as a hybrid movement - mechanical works but quartz power, but again I don't know if this is correct.


Thanks, I'm excited to see what I got here. What's unfortunate is I'm not going to see it for about two weeks, because I'm going out of town Friday. When I get back, I will open her up and take some pics. I just hope there's no melted battery in there or anything. I got the original bracelet either way, so it can't be a total loss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Straight_time said:


> Well well well...
> 
> The one and only piece I presented here on the same day of purchase -the infamous McWatchski- is still Missing In Action after 2 months, and I just don't know if it will ever find its way home. o|
> 
> So sorry comrades but, altough I ain't of the superstitious kind, from now on my posts will actually reflect "_What did you receive in the mail today?_". :-d
> 
> Here's my contribution to the thread:
> 
> View attachment 12992939
> 
> 
> The cyrillic one was already part of the collection but felt very lonely, so I found him his little western brother.... now they are much happier together (and me too) :-d


Don't think I've ever seen a pair of "NOS" examples like that, Cyrillic and Latin. Well done!

Too bad about the McWatchski, comrade.


----------



## XsiOn

Kamburov said:


> XsiOn, that repairs lot looks quite good too.
> ivan


Agree.... If I will not "kill" them to the end i was hoping to have them as keepers...


----------



## system11

And a bunch more from Germany which I haven't unpacked yet.


----------



## Kamburov

Not perfect, not too bad either. All because of that Vostok.
Ivan


----------



## mariomart

What's not to love about this Komandirskie? I'm looking forward to its arrival


----------



## mariomart

Received this unusual asymmetric Komandirskie with semi-hooded lugs and excellent unusual bezel today


----------



## Kye752

Just a few that arrived yesterday


----------



## les

Today for just 3 hours there was 20% off on eBay purchases for many items including all watches. To maximise my 20% discount I bought two watches with free postage A Poljot Delux Automatic 29 jewel gold plated shock resistant dress watch and a Luch Poljot, 23 jewel black faced dress watch. I know little about either and only intended to buy the automatic 29 jewel watch 0but as I have 2 eBay accounts one I hardly ever use it was too good an offer to pass up and anyway it would be rude not too. I know both are not in A one condition but the prices were right and the black faced will make a good contrast to the pearl? faced watch. I think I got both at very off prices esp given the discount which included the shipping. Here are a couple of pic's of them, don't be too critical, please.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Received this beauty from Samun today, complete with box and papers (Samun's pictures).
























Waiting on a new bracelet before I start wearing it.

Really like the historical connection the stone dial has with the Petrodvorets factory being a lapidary works before making watches.


----------



## system11

There's one more to show off but I need to talk to the seller first - so here are three pickups that arrived this week (it's been a busy one!)

Poljot Nicolai II - couldn't resist the mood lighting shot, this watch looks good in any light. It's one of the smaller models. From a watch dealers personal collection.

















Strela Alarm SIG44LABR - absolutely huge watch but looks great on the super thick vintage strap, brand new.

















Poljot (?) Specnaz - I got this for a bargain price on ebay, it's better than the photos suggested and I couldn't resist the camo dial & strap - fun watch.


----------



## system11

Just noticed the strap has BYPAH CCCP stamped into it - I don't know if it's the original strap but could the camo watch be a Buran?


----------



## joseph80

Mail call!


----------



## Kamburov

A family reunion. The older brother has arrived.
Ivan


----------



## mariomart

I know it's not Russian, but sometimes you just have to pull the trigger on whatever pulls the heartstrings 

Debert Seamaster 300 homage with sterile dial.


----------



## pjd

Just bought this!


----------



## NuttySlack

DJW GB said:


> Yes I found it by chance on the bay £19 just by luck
> 
> Billy super duper


I thought of buying that...

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

I bought three watches today to console myself after I lost a bidding war on a Citizen NY0040-17L. I found the KGB Vostok Amphibia with a loose rotor for $15 on Letgo (image from the web, can't DL Letgo images), and even if the Poljot alarm watch is a franken I'm happy, because with my eBay $15.00 discount is was stupid cheap and I love the way it looks and the sound of its buzzer alarm. I can't wait to set that crazy alarm off in a quiet setting like a maybe romantic dinner date in a fancy restaurant or maybe in the middle of a visit to the dentist. Or maybe I should hit the confessional for the first time in twenty years...






View attachment 13006745


----------



## Kye752

I seem to have acquired one of these bottle cap cased vostoks


----------



## XsiOn

A nice set of watches for price of a better lunch.... Love it!


----------



## system11

Well, I decided it was time to join the Vostok club and there's an Amphibia Neptune coming!


----------



## thewatchadude

The Pobeda in black and grey is great. I knew and liked the black/blue version, but this one looks much more classy to me!


----------



## Kamburov

Bought this quite cheap as a non working. Turned out the mainspring was gone. One donor mainspring later:








Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

... and his russian cousin. Some minor cosmetic damage on the dial (8-9) and second hand. This one had two broken teeth on the minute wheel, so I used the same donor as for the big zero mainspring. For a $10 watch I'm really happy with the result. I swore I'm done with watches for this month, but I just couldn't ignore these two.
Ivan


----------



## Horloge17

Great looking watches Ivan! And good that you could buy them cheap and fix them (easely)!

And lucky for you the month is almost at its end so you can start looking at watches again ;-).


----------



## Kamburov

Horloge17 said:


> Great looking watches Ivan! And good that you could buy them cheap and fix them (easely)!
> 
> And lucky for you the month is almost at its end so you can start looking at watches again ;-).


Thanks! Very easy fixes indeed, and both are working sharp. I left the green one at my local repair service for a better condition second hand (the guy there is a big zeros collector). Yes, the end is coming, and funny you said that, because ...








...now I'm done 
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> ...now I'm done
> Ivan


Yeah, right....


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Yeah, right....


The even funnier thing is, I'm selling my old house in the countryside tomorrow. 
Ivan


----------



## Horloge17

Kamburov said:


> The even funnier thing is, I'm selling my old house in the countryside tomorrow.
> Ivan


Resist, you must!


----------



## audiomagnate

I know they're not technically Russian but I scored a Vostock Europe hat trick today, two gen 1 Lunokhods and a Red Square tank; all brand new with tags and protective film on the backs and stems. Getting the dates set (from 1 to 29, ugh) was not pleasant, but they are worth the sore fingertips. The Lunokhods are surprisingly small, with dinky little 30mm dials. The slide rule bezel markings are absurdly tiny but beautifully executed. The unidirectional diving bezel on a five bar watch seems a little ambitious, but they do come in handy, and that one has the better looking dial IMO. As for the massive (160 grams, 26mm lug width!!) Red Square, well, I've already resized it and it's on my 7 inch wrist and not going anywhere for a while, it just commands respect. I REALLY like it. It's very comfortable and fun to show off. That insane 26mm bracelet is a work of art. Here are some pics. The lume shot has a Casio diver on the left for comparison.


----------



## bzapr24

Randomly fell for this Russian vintage horses painted dial. Brought it unconciously but not regreting I will find its time on my wrist









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Bought this one some days ago, with a very small and unusual case and...









full of russian technology!









But I think the watchmaker was Mr. Frank E.N. Stein... ;-)

Regards
Stephan


----------



## thewatchadude

I decided to stop buying Russian watches for some time last WE... and I bought an East-German one to compensate.
It arrived yesterday, is a bit crapy and thorne, and actually looks quite as a franken.
Nevertheless I found this on another auction site today, which seems to be the exact sibling of my new watch--though in much better shape.
The photos below are those of the sibling, not my actual one.


----------



## haha

I was luck enough to purchase these two old ladies


----------



## bpmurray

bpmurray said:


> Every time I think that I've found all of the non-standard varieties of early Komandirskie's, something new pops up, like this silver mirrored dial. I just couldn't resist.


Arrived yesterday! Quick and dirty picture, comparing to a standard gold-dial version I have as a parts watch. Makes it clear that the dial really is silver, not just a trick of the light.


----------



## schnurrp

I've been busy lately and when I have time what I've seen appear to be expensive and not that interesting. Then I saw this Sekonda, a "read-at-a-glance" 2209 out of Chistopol with what appear to be all authentic parts and beautiful blued hands. Usually what you find are "easy-read" examples from Petrodvorets or First Moscow. Sold as a non-worker for less than $27/delivered but I have lots of 2209 parts. Seller's pictures below and 1970 Sekonda catalog entry.


----------



## Bostok

This ''nautical'' and probably some degree of water resistant Raketa, with a particular case and rather thick crystal. 
I don't see this model very often and even if I know there are other dials used in this (anodized?) case, it still seems quite atypical in the Raketa range.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I've been busy lately and when I have time what I've seen appear to be expensive and not that interesting. Then I saw this Sekonda, a "read-at-a-glance" 2209 out of Chistopol with what appear to be all authentic parts and beautiful blued hands. Usually what you find are "easy-read" examples from Petrodvorets or First Moscow. Sold as a non-worker for less than $27/delivered but I have lots of 2209 parts. Seller's pictures below and 1970 Sekonda catalog entry.


Nice! I would have dismissed this as a Raketa if you hadn't drawn my attention to it. A pretty rare version, I think.



Bostok said:


> This ''nautical'' and probably some degree of water resistant Raketa, with a particular case and rather thick crystal.
> I don't see this model very often and even if I know there are other dials used in this (anodized?) case, it still seems quite atypical in the Raketa range.


Lovely -- one of my favorite Raketa dials ever. The sailboat is so strange and cool. Excellent score!


----------



## Kamburov

Sold a house, but trying to keep it cheap. $7 sportivnie, bought on the blind side. Wrong crown, but working well, keeping the correct time. Movement dated 4-56.
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> The sailboat is so strange and cool.


I agree but for what it's worth, I think it's an image of a sail_board_ which first became an Olympic sport in 1984.

Listed on the internet as a sailboard image:


----------



## les

Vostok Amphibia used but only worn once and just 2 months old as new with the original and a replacement bezel fitted,Nato strap and original bracelet plus all paraphernalia. I did a deal with the seller.


----------



## Patski

Well, I wanted to take a little pause.... And the fever got me again!

Brand new Luch One hand!


----------



## Kamburov

I just find beauty in old worn vostoks.
Ivan


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> Lovely -- one of my favorite Raketa dials ever. The sailboat is so strange and cool. Excellent score!





schnurrp said:


> I agree but for what it's worth, I think it's an image of a sail_board_ which first became an Olympic sport in 1984.
> 
> Listed on the internet as a sailboard image:
> 
> View attachment 13028493


Well, I guess it could always be a good base for an ''oligarch edition'' re-issue with an yacht in place :-d


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> I just find beauty in old worn vostoks.
> Ivan
> View attachment 13030749


Nice even wear of a watch that hasn't been messed with. Hard to find.


----------



## LeatherneckSD

Does delivery day count? cause it took so long to get here I can't remember when I bought it.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I agree but for what it's worth, I think it's an image of a sail_board_ which first became an Olympic sport in 1984.


Well, that would explain why it's strange. It's not a sailboat at all.











schnurrp said:


> Nice even wear of a watch that hasn't been messed with.


Except for the second hand ?


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> Except for the second hand


Thanks for spotting it! And damn! These second hands are so hard to find without an expensive watch attached to them! I guess it's been replaced with one from the next model in the catalogue 







and I do have one of those volnas (chromed case) with a missing second hand, so that's kind of lucky (for the other watch).
I got it so cheap that would have taken it regardless, but now I have one more second hand to be hunting for. 
Ivan

PS: Um, no, not the same dial. Need your advice. Am I hunting for two of those second hands now?


----------



## system11

Should be here in a few days - I decided to try one of those GIANT Vostok Europe watches - Energia 2 in bronze with the teal dial.

Fortunately it can be returned if it's too big - my wrist is 7 3/4", I may be able to pull it off - or it may look like a petrol drum cap strapped to a twig.


----------



## schnurrp

These two:

Nicely preserved First Moscow 2209 Sekonda









Raketa 2609 UFO in a color combination where a red second hand looks good.


----------



## Sinkhole

I just picked up this Vostok-Europe Radio Room GMT. It is number 002/300. It uses the Vostok 2426 movement. It came with the leather strap and a matching NATO strap.


----------



## pjd

This last night!


----------



## mariomart

I haven't bought a watch in over a week o|

I feel like I've let the team down .... sorry :roll:


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> PS: Um, no, not the same dial. Need your advice. Am I hunting for two of those second hands now?


Nope! The right watch (Volna) is all correct now. All your missing is the second hand for the "Vostok Volna" on the left. It should be full-length with a gentle bulge in the middle, reaching all the way to the minute track, and should have a clover base and a red arrow tip, like so:









You can usually find these on the Vostok Precision line of watches, but they tend to be expensive, so I'd just keep your eyes peeled for a franken with the right hand.

As an alternative, you could use a different Vostok Precision second hand which has the same shape but a blunt base:









Or in a pinch, you could harvest a Komandkirskie second hand, which is still pretty close:









But if it's absolute authenticity and originality you're after, only the first option will do


----------



## les

Just picked up this Poljot 18 jewels from a nice Polish lady living not so far from me who was selling off her late fathers collection of watches. She told me her father collected them and had about 100 watches. She is currently checking each and that they are working OK before selling them on. Not the best of pic's but can anybody give me any information on the watch, please?


----------



## schnurrp

les said:


> Just picked up this Poljot 18 jewels from a nice Polish lady living not so far from me who was selling off her late fathers collection of watches. She told me her father collected them and had about 100 watches. She is currently checking each and that they are working OK before selling them on. Not the best of pic's but can anybody give me any information on the watch, please?


Mid-eighties Poljot 2612.1 alarm watch, similar pictured here in '83 catalog:


----------



## les

Thank you. 


schnurrp said:


> Mid-eighties Poljot 2612.1 alarm watch, similar pictured here in '83 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 13035185


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I haven't bought a watch in over a week o|
> 
> I feel like I've let the team down .... sorry :roll:


Maybe you should start a thread for people who are recovering "watch-aholics". They could weigh in each time they decide not to buy a particular watch they've seen.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Maybe you should start a thread for people who are recovering "watch-aholics". They could weigh in each time they decide not to buy a particular watch they've seen.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-not-buy-today-4510761.html


----------



## Kamburov

I have a different problem. I'm a watch scavenger. I buy watches every day, sometimes by the kilo (not just russian), but I'm too busy at work to take photos of everything. To be honest, a lot of those watches don't deserve the time and attention. Maybe one day I'll get rid of all the junk I'm piling, and buy (or keep) just two or three watches. And generally just calm down with my watch addicton, or move on, whatever that means. Or just refine my taste. I've been waiting for this for some years, but no other hobby of mine comes even close to replacing this. 
Ivan


----------



## pjd

I'm on a bit of a break from vintage Russian watches.
I've been stung a couple of times this year. 
So far I have two new Vostok watches on the way. 
One left Russia today so hopefully it will be here early next week!


----------



## XsiOn

This 6 arrived form Russia today.....


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-not-buy-today-4510761.html


That's more like: "What did you NOT buy today although you TRIED but somebody else got it or it got too expensive".


----------



## les

Been waiting a while for these to turn up. First, a Vostok Amphibia military officers watch I bought from the Ukraine and the second an Amphibia that I bought from Ireland. Both arrived together although the officers watch was purchased a good few weeks ago


----------



## system11

This one arrived today - it had been delayed by post the longest. I don't usually like to buy Quartz watches but the overall effect of strap & dial was too much to resist.


----------



## system11

So I get a mint condition 70s/80s watch, and the brand new Vostok Europe Energia 2 which just arrived looks like this:








Also the bezel is misaligned. Sigh - another return then, if it was just the bezel maybe I could have learned to live with it but the dial specks are visible in any light. I'm very disappointed, it actually fits me and is stunning to look at.


----------



## Kamburov

Another sportivnie under $10. This one was so dirty and cracked, it was actually unrecognisable. Everyone was dismissing it as a trash, so I decided to rescue it. Received it today and it is a well working 17 jewels hacking machine. This is how it looks after I was done with it.








I had a spare sportivnie crystal from another broken watch, but the dial was the real challenge. I usually don't try cleaning dials, and I don't advise anyone doing it. But... I risked wasting it and tried a new cleaning dry liquid substance I've been using for fine electronic equipment. 








It was a rare success as I didn't loose a single original marking and no damage was done to the dial. I left the hands as they were, I know when I shouldn't push my luck. 
There it is again next to a random vostok I received in my mail today. Both keeping good time so far.
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> tried a new cleaning dry liquid substance I've been using for fine electronic equipment.


Great work !! Please tell us more about this miracle product !


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Great work !! Please tell us more about this miracle product !


;-) haha, no, it's not a miracle product at all. For a long time I've been using an italian dry contact spray G-22 for cleaning quartz watches cirquits. On the label it says it removes old lubricants, oxides, oils, dust, etc. and it dries up without leaving traces. For some years I've been experimenting with different non agressive liquids on dials, and the most successful one has been the green rust transforming liquid that I use for cleaning corroded old watch cases. It leaves oily traces on the surface, though, so that needs to be wiped and it's a bit messy. 
Most russian dials are impossible to clean, as the printing will fall off from the slightest touch. Also most of the dials have a thin lacquer layer that will fall off if you try to clean them. On old watches it looks like brownish grease, but its not, that's the old polish. Most dials are just impossible to clean. 
I've had a lot of dials to experiment with, and found out that some russian watches (not many) have a better quality, more durable printing and dial surface. I've had good experiences with some sportivnie and some vostoks. 
So the truth is, there's no miracle product, I just took a calculated risk and got lucky. I wouldn't try it if it wasn't in such a bad condition, if it was better I would leave as it is. 
I just enjoy the zen like state when I'm focused in one point for a long time.
Ivan

PS: I usually don't even discuss the subject here as I wouldn't feel good inspiring someone to experiment and, god forbid, spoil a good watch.


----------



## deangc

Based on advice from this forum, I got an Amphibia in the 420 case for my wife. I like it so much that I ordered one for myself, and it arrived a couple of days ago, along with a better bracelet.


----------



## dutchassasin

this Raketa has been on my wanted list for ages, finally managed to buy one. Not the best condition and replaced crown but beggars cant be choosers


----------



## les

This arrived yesterday from Bulgeria. I like it's clean classic look, cheap enough and described as but not sure it is I am sure many will know "LUCH VIMPEL POLJOT DE LUXE" OLD 1960"S SOVIET MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH"


----------



## thewatchadude

I just bought this a few minutes ago.
I don't know why, I don't feel fully comfortable with the case :-s
Am I just a paranoid, or does anyone feel the same and know why?


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> I just bought this a few minutes ago.
> I don't know why, I don't feel fully comfortable with the case :-s
> Am I just a paranoid, or does anyone feel the same and know why?


The case is fine, don't worry.

There was also a rarer version, as shown in the catalog, with triangular lugs, paddle hands, and a rounded crown. Maybe you're thinking of this.

Both case types are legitimate in their respective configurations.


----------



## Kamburov

thewatchadude said:


> I just bought this a few minutes ago.
> I don't know why, I don't feel fully comfortable with the case :-s
> Am I just a paranoid, or does anyone feel the same and know why?


I think in this thread here in the forum you can find most answers to your questions

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/first-generation-vostok-amphibia-ministry-437916-4.html

I also think some reluming has been done to it, but may be wrong. It's a very cool watch, if I see it for a reasonable price I wouldn't think twice. 
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

thewatchadude said:


> I just bought this a few minutes ago.
> I don't know why, I don't feel fully comfortable with the case :-s
> Am I just a paranoid, or does anyone feel the same and know why?
> 
> View attachment 13044029


Looks fine but you need to check the movement which are often replaced with Russian-era 2416.B. I agree, re-luming a distinct possibility but fairly neat.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for the answer and the link. I didn't know that specific version.

What I'm worried about is that it would be a modern case (not the very latest version but the one just before, still in use a few months ago). I find the sides of my purchase more rounded than yours'. Maybe just psychological... Anyway if it's not an original I can re-use the case, I don't like the very recent one.

Also I see a lume dot on mine's bezel that yours doesn't have. Can you see further differences?


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks Kamburov and schnurrp. To me the lume looks quite similar to mroatman's one--at least in terms of color. I can't get a big enough picture from mroatmans' to make a detailed comparison however.
As for the movement that's a risk, the picture was not clear enough to see the marking--deliberately or not I don't know.
Price was OK, not the cheapest cheap but significantly below what I've seen so far.


----------



## Kamburov

While we are having this nice conversation I did another "buy now, think later" one. Saw this for $25 and my reflexes went autopilot for a second there. 






















The ink spot is on the surface of the crystal, so it can be ignored.
I should go to bed now 
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks Kamburov and schnurrp. To me the lume looks quite similar to mroatman's one--at least in terms of color. I can't get a big enough picture from mroatmans' to make a detailed comparison however.
> As for the movement that's a risk, the picture was not clear enough to see the marking--deliberately or not I don't know.
> Price was OK, not the cheapest cheap but significantly below what I've seen so far.


Lume looks slightly translucent to me, I think it should be flat.


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> While we are having this nice conversation I did another "buy now, think later" one. Saw this for $25 and my reflexes went autopilot for a second there.
> View attachment 13044401
> 
> View attachment 13044403
> 
> View attachment 13044405
> 
> 
> The ink spot is on the surface of the crystal, so it can be ignored.
> I should go to bed now
> Ivan


Badly faded example of this one in michelle's collection with 2403 movement:


----------



## thewatchadude

Fair point. Thanks all for your feedbacks. 
I already bought a vintage watch from that seller some time ago, it had replaced new hands, so no surprise.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Badly faded example of this one in michelle's collection with 2403 movement


I know, schnurrp, just went into the "buy now think later" mode for a short moment  I've bought worse
Ivan


----------



## les

Saw this last night on eBay BIN or make an offer. I made an offer expecting it to be refused as too low but to my surprise, it was accepted. Any thoughts?


----------



## mariomart

les said:


> Saw this last night on eBay BIN or make an offer. I made an offer expecting it to be refused as too low but to my surprise, it was accepted. Any thoughts?


Often referred to as a Vostok Cadet or Junior.

Should have a 2409 movement hidden away inside, the hands, dial, case, case back and bezel are all correct for this model. Probably dates from 1992 onwards.


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> I know, schnurrp, just went into the "buy now think later" mode for a short moment  I've bought worse
> Ivan


Me, too.


----------



## les

mariomart said:


> Often referred to as a Vostok Cadet or Junior.
> 
> Should have a 2409 movement hidden away inside, the hands, dial, case, case back and bezel are all correct for this model. Probably dates from 1992 onwards.


Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Would it be called a junior perhaps aimed at youths or in some way a lesser watch than other Vostoks maybe?


----------



## mariomart

les said:


> Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Would it be called a junior perhaps aimed at youths or in some way a lesser watch than other Vostoks maybe?


Yes, I think they were produced for the youth market as well as some styled to appeal to the female market as well. Not inferior in any way to regular larger Vostoks, but I think water resistance was referred to as "Class 1", whatever that means.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> Yes, I think they were produced for the youth market as well as some styled to appeal to the female market as well. Not inferior in any way to regular larger Vostoks, but I think water resistance was referred to as "Class 1", whatever that means.


This is an opinion held by quite a few collectors about these "cadets" that cannot be proven, at least for the soviet-era production, in my opinion. While other manufacturers such as Second Moscow, Minsk, Uglich, Zaria, etc. had models labeled as lady's watches or youth watches, I don't remember seeing a single watch out of Chistopol during the soviet-era that was identified as a lady's or youth watch. I don't have one to measure but I think they are medium sized men's watches for the time when compared to production out of First Moscow and Petrodvorets.


----------



## Straight_time

les said:


> Would it be called a junior perhaps aimed at youths ?


Yes, and therefore sized accordingly ;-)


----------



## audiomagnate

Look familiar? It's stainless, not gold or chrome plated. The crown came off in my hand and the movement moves around inside the case so it will need a little work, but I love it. It's my first Soviet if you don't count Yulia from Kazajstán right after my divorce.


----------



## schnurrp

audiomagnate said:


> Look familiar? It's stainless, not gold or chrome plated. The crown came off in my hand and the movement moves around inside the case so it will need a little work, but I love it. It's my first Soviet if you don't count Yulia from Kazajstán right after my divorce.


I have the same one. Probably from early '60s going by the movement at a time before Chistopol switched to all "Vostok" branding:


----------



## audiomagnate

That's it. I notice these don't have the short second hand like the Vimpels and some of the other brands. Will that be a problem if I go to a low profile crystal?


----------



## schnurrp

audiomagnate said:


> That's it. I notice these don't have the short second hand like the Vimpels and some of the other brands. Will that be a problem if I go to a low profile crystal?


Maybe.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

This just came in the mail


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> Also I see a lume dot on mine's bezel that yours doesn't have. Can you see further differences?


I think someone just tried to "restore" the bezel, not realizing that this particular model did not originally come with a lumed bezel. You can scrape it out and paint it red very easily, if it bothers you.

As for the case differences, I don't know anything about the modern case, so I'm giving the seller the benefit of the doubt. I'm sure it will be apparent once the watch arrives.


----------



## mroatman

audiomagnate said:


> It's my first Soviet if you don't count Yulia from Kazajstán right after my divorce.


😂😂


----------



## schnurrp

Yesterday and today:


----------



## Straight_time

Fresh from the mail (seller's pics)

Not a beauty queen indeed (I wish I had Dash or Schnurrp's cleaning abilities), and god only knows if any of the hands is original; but also according to members of the Russian forum where I purchased it, a ZIM 2604 is a rather rare find.


----------



## schnurrp

Straight_time said:


> Fresh from the mail (seller's pics)
> 
> Not a beauty queen indeed (I wish I had Dash or Schnurrp's cleaning abilities), and god only knows if any of the hands is original; but also according to members of the Russian forum where I purchased it, a ZIM 2604 is a rather rare find.
> 
> View attachment 13051657
> 
> 
> View attachment 13051653
> 
> 
> View attachment 13051655


I"ve never seen anything like that before, comrade. Glancing at the pictures before I started reading I was feeling sorry for you. Nice find.


----------



## Kamburov

My Mir arrived too. Also two Poljots and a Vostok. Haven't checked the catalogues yet, but all look alright. Not sure about the 17 J Poljot only. Cheap enough not worry about it.
A lot of toys to play with during the weekend. Can't wait.
Ivan







View attachment 13051783


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> Fresh from the mail (seller's pics)
> Not a beauty queen indeed (I wish I had Dash or Schnurrp's cleaning abilities), and god only knows if any of the hands is original; but also according to members of the Russian forum where I purchased it, a ZIM 2604 is a rather rare find.


In extreme cases, there is a somewhat-secret technique involving tampons, lemon juice, and denture cleaning tablets.

I'll leave it to the Pole who originally told me about it to elaborate.... ?


----------



## Kamburov

This.
Ivan








from my yesterday's shopping. Hands not in best shape, but I'll live with that.


----------



## kev80e

Post finally arrived. The 3017 finally looking and working correctly after around 6 months after its purchase and the Laika , which I like a lot.


----------



## Kamburov

Also bought two identical vostoks for restoration for the price of a poor man's breakfast. That's one of them after I spent some time on repainting and reluming the hands, as they were pretty bad. Not my best job, but still alright. After some hickups it's now running quite well and correct. The other one is the same model, with better lume print and better black date print. No hands though, so I'll leave that for a future day off.
Not my best photos either.
Ivan


----------



## Patski

Well... There is that...

Molnija pocket watch


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Since my visit to Petrodvorets in December I've been looking to add a bit of variety to my Raketa collection. As a result this arrived today, just fitted the bracelet:


----------



## schnurrp

Finally found one of these I considered worth buying and at a reasonable price. This is a classic version with the authentic "precision" movement in a gold case which is hard to find.


----------



## Kamburov

Bought it as a non working, with big black thumb prints on the dial. Managed to clean them, which took some time. Then I got ready for repairs, but after the first turn of the crown it came to life and it's been ticking very well since, keeping good time. The seller probably took the crown out and then couldn't push it properly back in, and decided it's not working. Good for me, I would buy this kind of non working every day.
Can anyone help me date the watch?
Ivan


----------



## Straight_time

Unless you have reason to believe that dial and movement don't belong together, the "1_(quarter)-_51" stamp speaks for itself... ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks, Straight_time, it's what I thought! The seller is genuine, I buy a lot of original parts from him. Still, you never know 
Ivan


----------



## system11

Slava, not sure if it has a model name, strangely hard to photograph! Strap from Amazon.


----------



## Kamburov

It's been a pobeda day for me. Another one from the "non working" package. Needed some incablock cleaning and is now running strong.
Ivan


----------



## XsiOn

I got lucky. I found pristine Vympel..... it is in an original and pristine condition.... except that on the case back there is glued a plate with name of the company and year. Funny enough... it has engraved year 1964, thats one year after the Vympel were produced... old stock? Nonetheless....it was 50€... and I love it.


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Can anyone help me date the watch?


Flowers and compliments usually do the trick.

And remember, her caseback NEVER looks fat on that strap.


----------



## audiomagnate

I work with speakers with very powerful magnets, so I simply HAD to buy this watch.


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> And remember, her caseback NEVER looks fat on that strap.


 Some of these straps I made myself, from old ladies leather belts. Well, not very successful as a fashion designer, I guess, but still fond of my ugly creations. 
And yes, pobeda's casebacks are very useful as shaving mirror. When I shave in the jungle. With my hunting knife. 
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

audiomagnate said:


> I work with speakers with very powerful magnets, so I simply HAD to buy this watch.


Good choice! One of the most antimagnetic of soviet watches.


----------



## audiomagnate

Blackie's space watch! A real conversation piece and a beautiful watch too (IMO).


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate, it's a beauty! I've been rediscovering the pobedas this week, and I'm really in the mood.
In the meantime...
Two raketas from the same family, both bought as parts/repair on the cheap. One needed a new mainspring, the other had the ballance wheel stuck (not properly fixed). The chromed one is far from perfect, but I'm really happy with the golden one.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Also snapped this Albatros for less than $15 with the shipping. Figured I can use it for parts if it's franken, so I pushed the button. Haven't checked the catalogues to see what I just bought.
Ivan


----------



## kinaed

I did not purchase this today, but it is the last Russian I purchased - back in June of 2012: 















I actually forgot I had it until I went looking through my photo archive (these are the seller's pics). In fact, I have no memory of purchasing it, but I found it in one of my display cases nonetheless...

Not the first time this has happened; I recently found two Hamilton Electrics in a drawer that I had no idea I owned. The strangeness of life (and watch collecting) cannot be measured.

-k


----------



## Kamburov

kinaed, I've been looking arround for that steel case poljot (for a reasonable price). And you forgot you had it? Kinda envy you right now. In a good respectable way 
Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

kinaed said:


> I did not purchase this today, but it is the last Russian I purchased - back in June of 2012:
> View attachment 13061673
> 
> View attachment 13061675
> 
> 
> I actually forgot I had it until I went looking through my photo archive (these are the seller's pics). In fact, I have no memory of purchasing it, but I found it in one of my display cases nonetheless...
> 
> Not the first time this has happened; I recently found two Hamilton Electrics in a drawer that I had no idea I owned. The strangeness of life (and watch collecting) cannot be measured.
> 
> -k


 Very nice! That design is so intriguing, a real optical illusion. That one is in my list for sure.


----------



## audiomagnate

Kamburov said:


> audiomagnate, it's a beauty! I've been rediscovering the pobedas this week, and I'm really in the mood.
> In the meantime...
> Two raketas from the same family, both bought as parts/repair on the cheap. One needed a new mainspring, the other had the ballance wheel stuck (not properly fixed). The chromed one is far from perfect, but I'm really happy with the golden one.
> Ivan
> View attachment 13061621


 They look so happy together!


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> They look so happy together!


 they do! I really don't know why I'm piling them, as I can't wear them all, and they don't have a big reselling value. 
It's just staring at the second hands going arround, and light reflecting on the dials from different angles, it's sooo hypnotising...
I can only do that with russian watches without my wife kicking me out the house.
Ivan

PS: Also I'm building material for the "recreating catalogue pages ..." thread


----------



## mariomart

Picked up a nice early Vostok from an Ebay auction today for a measly $10 plus shipping 

It should polish up well and bring a smile to my dial.

Sellers pics.


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> Picked up a nice early Vostok from an Ebay auction today for a measly $10 plus shipping
> 
> It should polish up well and bring a smile to my dial.
> 
> Sellers pics.
> 
> View attachment 13063939
> 
> 
> View attachment 13063941


You're lucky I decided not to buy that one, Slayer. Good choice! Hope for you the crystal is the authentic smooth one and I'm curious to see which movement it has, Chistopol or "B".


----------



## NuttySlack

This arrived today. Is it just possible that I have, at last, picked up an original 3133?


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> This arrived today. Is it just possible that I have, at last, picked up an original 3133?


And an early one at that! Gorgeous.


----------



## Patski

Nothing special, but got myself some tweezers, movement holder and hands setter to "tinker" on the 5kg of Russian watches I got on Ebay


----------



## NuttySlack

mroatman said:


> And an early one at that! Gorgeous.


Thanks Dash! Am I right in thinking that the bezel is faded black?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> Thanks Dash! Am I right in thinking that the bezel is faded black?


Yes, it's faded -- but I happen to love the way these age. You can see a sort of 'before and after' below:

View attachment collage.jpg


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> This arrived today. Is it just possible that I have, at last, picked up an original 3133?
> 
> View attachment 13067305
> 
> View attachment 13067307


Is it just the light or are the hands blued and not silver?
Movement looks nice and original, needs a case clamp and a new jumper spring...


----------



## NuttySlack

The hands are blued.


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> The hands are blued.


The hands should be sliver coloured really. But it's a minor thing.


----------



## NuttySlack

MattBrace said:


> The hands should be sliver coloured really. But it's a minor thing.


The hands in this early 80s catalogue are blued and also the bezel is black with red numbers. Perhaps they made them with both silver and blued hands.









See https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipNkNzYwwOCknmZ3WgSjP4iUVR4Q4PVZSYHmxoPm


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hands should be sliver coloured really. But it's a minor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The hands in this early 80s catalogue are blued and also the bezel is black with red numbers. Perhaps they made them with both silver and blued hands.
> 
> View attachment 13068837
> 
> 
> See https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipNkNzYwwOCknmZ3WgSjP4iUVR4Q4PVZSYHmxoPm
Click to expand...

It's a little hard to tell from the picture. At certain angles the light can reflect off the plating on the hands. But it's certainly a very good possibility. The bezel rings are very dark blue before the begin to fade.


----------



## NuttySlack

Here's a photo of an early Cyrillic dialled 3133 from Polmax3133's site with blued hands. You are right about the fading from dark blue - this picture shows it.








On the same page he also shows a version with the silver hands and the older movement with the Poljot crown on the bridge. Interesting stuff which only goes to show what a minefield it is collecting such pieces!


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> Here's a photo of an early Cyrillic dialled 3133 from Polmax3133's site with blued hands. You are right about the fading from dark blue - this picture shows it.
> View attachment 13068945
> 
> 
> On the same page he also shows a version with the silver hands and the older movement with the Poljot crown on the bridge. Interesting stuff which only goes to show what a minefield it is collecting such pieces!


It certainly can be a minefield, another interesting point of note, Your movement has no Poljot crown, there are other examples the same, but no real evidence of why.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Vostok Amphibian SE 710557 inbound from Meranom. Seeing as how it's the watch I'd have them piece together from other watches but with better hands and a glow dial, I had a tough time resisting.


----------



## schnurrp

Added one of these specially-assembled ttk-1s to my collection. Not the best of condition but it appears authentic except for the crown and at comfortably under $50/delivered I considered it a good deal. We all recognize the seller.


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> The hands in this early 80s catalogue are blued and also the bezel is black with red numbers. Perhaps they made them with both silver and blued hands.
> See https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipNkNzYwwOCknmZ3WgSjP4iUVR4Q4PVZSYHmxoPm





MattBrace said:


> It's a little hard to tell from the picture. At certain angles the light can reflect off the plating on the hands. But it's certainly a very good possibility. The bezel rings are very dark blue before the begin to fade.





NuttySlack said:


> Here's a photo of an early Cyrillic dialled 3133 from Polmax3133's site with blued hands. You are right about the fading from dark blue - this picture shows it.
> On the same page he also shows a version with the silver hands and the older movement with the Poljot crown on the bridge. Interesting stuff which only goes to show what a minefield it is collecting such pieces!


I'm afraid Matt is correct -- only silver hands are correct for this model (unless some excellent evidence to the contrary emerges).

The problem here is that silver-colored hands, when caught in the shadows, appear dark blue. This is what you see in the catalog and with Polmax's watch. But it is simply an illusion.

It's hard to explain an illusion, but it helps to check the shaded areas of the indices for a color tone (I think we can all agree the indices are silver), then compare this to the hands. All watches discussed on this page have silver-colored hands, in my opinion.

To illustrate, take a look at my watch, with silver (!) hands, caught in misleading light:









If you compare the hands to the shaded portions of the indices, you can see that the hands and indices are identical in color:









The same can be said for Polmax's watch, with (silver) hands that perfectly match the indices in similar lighting conditions:









The effect is similar to the checker shadow illusion, described here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checker_shadow_illusion


----------



## NuttySlack

mroatman said:


> I'm afraid Matt is correct -- only silver hands are correct for this model (unless some excellent evidence to the contrary emerges).
> 
> The problem here is that silver-colored hands, when caught in the shadows, appear dark blue. This is what you see in the catalog and with Polmax's watch. But it is simply an illusion.
> 
> It's hard to explain an illusion, but it helps to check the shaded areas of the indices for a color tone (I think we can all agree the indices are silver), then compare this to the hands. All watches discussed on this page have silver-colored hands, in my opinion.
> 
> To illustrate, take a look at my watch, with silver (!) hands, caught in misleading light:
> 
> View attachment 13069315
> 
> 
> If you compare the hands to the shaded portions of the indices, you can see that the hands and indices are identical in color:
> 
> View attachment 13069327
> 
> 
> The same can be said for Polmax's watch, with (silver) hands that perfectly match the indices in similar lighting conditions:
> 
> View attachment 13069373
> 
> 
> The effect is similar to the checker shadow illusion, described here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checker_shadow_illusion


I think I may as well give up 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

Congratulations!


NuttySlack said:


> This arrived today. Is it just possible that I have, at last, picked up an original 3133?
> 
> View attachment 13068937
> 
> View attachment 13067307


----------



## NuttySlack

Comiserations more like - seems I've been caught again. But thanks anyway.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

NuttySlack said:


> Comiserations more like - seems I've been caught again. But thanks anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


NuttySlack, I have a set of correct hands if you want. I can assist with fitting if required. PM me. Cheers


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> Comiserations more like - seems I've been caught again. But thanks anyway.


If it helps at all, I think the (perhaps-incorrect) blued hands look GREAT :-!


----------



## NuttySlack

mroatman said:


> If it helps at all, I think the (perhaps-incorrect) blued hands look GREAT :-!


I like the contrast they give. But correct is correct.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

NuttySlack said:


> Comiserations more like - seems I've been caught again. But thanks anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


No biggie. If they are wrong it's easy enough to fix. You got a really cool watch there.


----------



## NuttySlack

You're right of course. It is very frustrating, though! Have to say that I like the legibility of the blued hands.


----------



## mroatman

NuttySlack said:


> Have to say that I like the legibility of the blued hands.


Then keep 'em!

If someone asks, just tell them "it's the light" ?


----------



## schnurrp

NuttySlack said:


> You're right of course. It is very frustrating, though! Have to say that I like the legibility of the blued hands.


It's so nice and complete in all other ways, how can one account for the "wrong" hands?

Maybe thirty-eight years ago comrade chronobuyer told comrade watchmakerseller he liked it but he wished it had some of those beautiful blue hands like his brother's sturmanskie so he could see them better. Fifteen minutes later it did.


----------



## system11

My Neptune arrived, couple of small marks on the case from one of those watch holders but perfect otherwise. I understand why people like these so much now, it's a very "honest" watch, and great value for the quality.


----------



## NuttySlack

schnurrp said:


> It's so nice and complete in all other ways, how can one account for the "wrong" hands?
> 
> Maybe thirty-eight years ago comrade chronobuyer told comrade watchmakerseller he liked it but he wished it had some of those beautiful blue hands like his brother's sturmanskie so he could see them better. Fifteen minutes later it did.


Yes, all those thoughts have gone through my head...

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

system11 said:


> My Neptune arrived, couple of small marks on the case from one of those watch holders but perfect otherwise..


I take it back, out in the sun and there's a big smudge mark on the inside of the glass. I'm now up to 5 new watches in a row with issues from 3 different sources and makers yet all the old used ones have been fine.

So, how easy is it to get to the inside of the glass to clean it on one of these or should I just go and talk to Meranom? Edit: I found a guide, I don't trust myself to do that - emailed them.


----------



## Kamburov

Received these two, both quite cheap as they had some issues. Repairs were quite easy, and I think the vostok second hand should be golden.








Last week I bought a pobeda that needed some defrankenzation. Did what I could on the hands, and now I have a bridge to replace. The bridge is marked 17J, I have to replace it with a 15J one. To busy to do that, but it's a real joy wearing it as it is. 
Ivan


----------



## Bostok

Kamburov said:


> Received these two, both quite cheap as they had some issues. Repairs were quite easy, and* I think the vostok second hand should be golden.
> *


It's a nice model and Yes, you're right. I'll post mine when I manage to take some pictures.


----------



## mariomart

Looking forward to receiving this 80's Raketa 2628.H "UFO".

Surely one of the most beautiful ugly watches to come from the Petrodvorets factory, ever 

Sellers pics.

















80's catalogue scan


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> Surely one of the most beautiful ugly watches to come from the Petrodvorets factory


You said it!


----------



## mariomart

Number 19 come at me


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Kye752

just an update on what i have bought this month a few decent ones to look forward too


----------



## Arsonita

Not sure how valuable this is. But a mint condition (NOS) Raketa 24-hour watch. Complete with original box and documents.
Picture doesn't do justice on this piece. It's absolutely unused and unworn (planning to keep it that way. I can't even bring myself to put a strap on it.)
No scratches on the case and crystal, the dial looks perfect. And it keeps good time.
Too only downside is it's made after the fall of SU (Сделано в России ).
And I can't wear it. I now have to find another one that I can wear.


----------



## Kamburov

Bought this one as non working S2356 (starts/stops). Mint condition, not counting a small hair crack on the besel insert.Don't care for quartz much, but that mint fat besel and case sold it for me. 
Easily located the problem - a broken spring prevented the stem making a good contact when pushed back in after setting. Fixed it with a small piece of rubber to do the spring's job, and will be looking for a spare one.
Ivan


----------



## Mikhael_Yegorov

Kamburov said:


> Bought this one as non working S2356 (starts/stops). Mint condition, not counting a small hair crack on the besel insert.Don't care for quartz much, but that mint fat besel and case sold it for me.
> Easily located the problem - a broken spring prevented the stem making a good contact when pushed back in after setting. Fixed it with a small piece of rubber to do the spring's job, and will be looking for a spare one.
> Ivan


These look really cool, I almost splurged on one, I wish it was mechanical though. It's still a cool design!


----------



## Barrister89

I bought my first Russian watch, a Vostok Amphibian Classic 710059, from Maranom. I've been admiring this model for a while so I thought I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## Kamburov

Mikhael_Yegorov said:


> These look really cool, I almost splurged on one, I wish it was mechanical though. It's still a cool design!


Thanks, I wish it had a screw down crown and waterproof rating  to compliment that cool besel.

Barrister89, my only russian watch is a 2216B blue scuba dude too, yours is in a coller case though. Congrats!
Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

I used the $20 off coupon offered on purchases over $35 to land this baby for a grand total of $19.99 delivered from Moscow. I threw it on the computer and it measures astoundingly well. And it looks so much better in person than in the listing, unlike my vintage purchases.


----------



## DJW GB

audiomagnate said:


> I used the $20 off coupon offered on purchases over $35 to land this baby for a grand total of $19.99 delivered from Moscow. I threw it on the computer and it measures astoundingly well. And it looks so much better in person than in the listing, unlike my vintage purchases.


I have the same model , it's one of my favorites. The blue is stunning imo.

Billy super duper


----------



## 24h

audiomagnate said:


> I used the $20 off coupon offered on purchases over $35 to land this baby for a grand total of $19.99 delivered from Moscow. I threw it on the computer and it measures astoundingly well. And it looks so much better in person than in the listing, unlike my vintage purchases.


$20 off?!


----------



## Arsonita

audiomagnate said:


> I used the $20 off coupon offered on purchases over $35 to land this baby for a grand total of $19.99 delivered from Moscow. I threw it on the computer and it measures astoundingly well. And it looks so much better in person than in the listing, unlike my vintage purchases.


What is this $20 off you're talking about and how do I get it?


----------



## audiomagnate

Arsonita said:


> What is this $20 off you're talking about and how do I get it?


It's expired now unfortunately. It was an eBay deal from around March 19-24th. This watch took exactly a month to arrive as I went with $5.00 economy shipping from Zenitar.


----------



## mroatman

Snagged these two Mayaks recently, neither of which I'd seen much before, much less in half-decent condition. Happy.


----------



## mroatman

Also just received this Raketa and Vostok. The Raketa has an usual case, seldom seen. The Vostok I've never seen before. Both of these, and the Mayaks above, came from a very long-held secret of mine.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Snagged these two Mayaks recently, neither of which I'd seen much before, much less in half-decent condition. Happy.


Love that one on the right.....


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Also just received this Raketa and Vostok. The Raketa has an usual case, seldom seen. The Vostok I've never seen before. Both of these, and the Mayaks above, came from a very long-held secret of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13091075


My inauthentic crown is more authentic than your inauthentic crown but your total watch is in better condition, overall.:-!









Your Vostok has the dreaded double minute numbers. :think:


----------



## schnurrp

These two; not that rare unless you consider condition. I didn't currently own a Raketa in that iconic case and had been looking for one.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mroatman said:


> Also just received this Raketa and Vostok. The Raketa has an usual case, seldom seen. The Vostok I've never seen before. Both of these, and the Mayaks above, came from a very long-held secret of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13091075


Dash, if that Vostok had a Cyrillic dial, I would have it in a 350 case with wire lugs and paddle or necktie hands so fast you wouldn't even see me do the swap!

Purists be dammed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> Snagged these two Mayaks recently, neither of which I'd seen much before, much less in half-decent condition. Happy.
> 
> View attachment 13091071


Darn! Just when I thought I had found something _really_ unusual... :-( 
Bad boy, Dash... bad, bad boy.


















Oh well... at least, mine still has some paint on the hands. Nyaaaah!!!









:-d

Seriously now - judging from the 1960 catalog, it seems that all Mayaks made at Petrodvorets came in faceted cases; couldn't it be that yours had been replaced with a 1MWF one? :think:


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> Also just received this Raketa and Vostok. The Vostok I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 13091075


FWIW, me neither.
Nice find :-!

I have some doubts about the case, though: have no idea which could be the correct one, but two minutes scales (on the bezel and on the dial, with different orientation too) just don't look right. :think:


----------



## mariomart




----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Your Vostok has the dreaded double minute numbers. :think:





Straight_time said:


> I have some doubts about the case, though: have no idea which could be the correct one, but two minutes scales (on the bezel and on the dial, with different orientation too) just don't look right. :think:


Aw ****tlesticks. Of course y'all are right. Fortunately, it was cheap enough (€24/delivered), so I'll consider that the cost of a dial alone.

Where in the world does that dial belong? Probably the same place as this one, which I suspect is also recased. If you have an ideas or case suggestions to try, I'm all ears.

Actually, looking closer, it seems the hands are probably wrong too. I think they should have a black stripe on them to match the dial, like these:











Straight_time said:


> Seriously now - judging from the 1960 catalog, it seems that all Mayaks made at Petrodvorets came in faceted cases; couldn't it be that yours had been replaced with a 1MWF one? :think:


1MWF produced a case in this style? The 'bump' in the lug tells me its from Petrodvorets. But yes, perhaps the bezel should be faceted...


----------



## audiomagnate

My oh my, if mroatman can get frankened, it's clear that nobody is safe. We're bros now, as I too am a victim of the dreaded double minute scale.



mroatman said:


> Aw ****tlesticks. Of course y'all are right. Fortunately, it was cheap enough (€24/delivered), so I'll consider that the cost of a dial alone.
> 
> Where in the world does that dial belong? Probably the same place as this one, which I suspect is also recased. If you have an ideas or case suggestions to try, I'm all ears.
> 
> Actually, looking closer, it seems the hands are probably wrong too. I think they should have a black stripe on them to match the dial, like these:
> 
> View attachment 13092961
> 
> 
> 1MWF produced a case in this style? The 'bump' in the lug tells me its from Petrodvorets. But yes, perhaps the bezel should be faceted...


----------



## audiomagnate

One new, one old that still looks new.


----------



## S.H.

For some strange reason I could not resist having this one:


----------



## mroatman

S.H. said:


> For some strange reason I could not resist having this one:


Some reason? I can think of many, many reasons.

Nice find, comrade.


----------



## schnurrp

S.H. said:


> For some strange reason I could not resist having this one:
> 
> View attachment 13099429


Could it be because it appears absolutely complete and authentic with nice even wear and at a very good price? That's why I was interested until it was snatched away. Good pickup.|>


----------



## PolishX

I ordered the Forum watch and a Resco RTAC (not anywhere near retail).


----------



## S.H.

@*schnurrp* and *mroatman* : Thanks! I sometimes see nice things at realistic BIN prices (like this one) not easily selling, and bidding wars/strange prices when the same thing (or worse) is auctioned . Go figure...


----------



## NuttySlack

My latest acquisition. Like S.H.



> I sometimes see nice things at realistic BIN prices (like this one) not easily selling, and bidding wars/strange prices when the same thing (or worse) is auctioned .


This ended up £45 less than the original BIN price and the original price was more than reasonable.
















I think the low price was due to the seller not showing a movement pic and the photos being less sharp than they should be. My gamble paid off!


----------



## schnurrp

S.H. said:


> @*schnurrp* and *mroatman* : Thanks! I sometimes see nice things at realistic BIN prices (like this one) not easily selling, and bidding wars/strange prices when the same thing (or worse) is auctioned . Go figure...


I think people see something at a nice low price, particularly from a seller they may not be familiar with, and if it's not snapped up immediately they wonder what's wrong with it.


----------



## SennaGTS

This:









Am I about to receive a mini Chernobyl? Anything to worry about here?


----------



## bpmurray

SennaGTS said:


> This:
> 
> Am I about to receive a mini Chernobyl? Anything to worry about here?


I think that a number of us were looking to buy that same one. Good for you!

There is radium in the hands/number paint. There is good information out there on radium safety.


----------



## schnurrp

SennaGTS said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 13101231
> 
> 
> Am I about to receive a mini Chernobyl? Anything to worry about here?


Do not lick or kiss dial despite how good it looks to you, comrade!


----------



## schnurrp

I've owned several of these in years past but none currently until this one. Since it used to be fairly easy to get an authentic one in good condition at a decent price I knew I would be getting another sooner or later; every soviet watch collection should probably have one of these unique pieces. Then, for some reason, the prices went up. When I saw this one it was expensive but not that far off the market and supposedly NOS with authentic-looking paperwork. We shall see. This is the classic Copernicus dial and for you comrades that think you have to "buy the seller" it was the only watch offered by this seller among 4-5 pages of items and the icing on the cake is that he's my favorite kind of seller: US selling to US only.

Some seller's pictures:


----------



## S.H.

I seems that every time I look, I find something interesting.

I am on the lookout for a nice Poljot auto in steel, preferably cyrillic with the blue bezel. Did not found it yet, but here is what I found while searching :

















A composite SS/gold plated case? :think:

edit: I saw a cyrillic example in Serguei Antonov collection.


----------



## mroatman

S.H. said:


> A composite SS/gold plated case? :think:
> edit: I saw a cyrillic example in Serguei Antonov collection.


Well, it would be a chrome and gold-plated composite, but yep: https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipOIBAGqho9q4PIDl2l4LFUpW3sMgPJCGfEmOURP

What an......interesting watch.


?


----------



## mroatman

Talked an unexperienced seller into parting with three nice ones today: Raketa with jade dial (seldom seen), Leningrad Sputnik (rarely seen), and Raketa export (never seen).

As always, bulk purchasing (and associated discounts) are the way to go!


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Talked an unexperienced seller into parting with three nice ones today: Raketa with jade dial (seldom seen), Leningrad Sputnik (rarely seen), and Raketa export (never seen).
> 
> As always, bulk purchasing (and associated discounts) are the way to go!
> 
> View attachment 13102171


Love that sputnik , not something I've ever seen before.


----------



## system11

Vostok Energia 2 - this is my replacement as the last one had dirt on the inner glass/dial. It's actually the 'P' pre-patina variant which isn't what I'd originally bought but it's what the dealer was supplied, but I like it and it looks better on the wrist this way. The bronze/patina/teal dial & strap really look fantastic although it's a size class I don't generally wear.


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> Love that sputnik , not something I've ever seen before.


Thanks Kev. A little more info on a closely-related sibling: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/lucky-leningrad-4542835.html


----------



## haha

Apart from the crystal, this old lady is in a really fine condition


----------



## mroatman

Phew! I was getting anxious with this one. I thought there would be a battle to the finish. Fortunately, not really.


----------



## Barrister89

I ordered this Vostok Amphibian from Meranom last week and it's in transit. My first Russian watch and looking forward to getting it for sure.


----------



## bpmurray

This military stamped Type 1 Kirovskie, from Zlatoust (evacuated 1MWF) at the height of the war in Q3 1943. Seller's photos.


----------



## elsoldemayo

While I'm still on the hunt for an Arabic 3017 I couldn't resist scratching the itch with it's 3133 cousin. Not cheap, but not poljotde prices either


----------



## 24h

elsoldemayo said:


> While I'm still on the hunt for an Arabic 3017 I couldn't resist scratching the itch with it's 3133 cousin. Not cheap, but not poljotde prices either
> 
> View attachment 13110557


Nice! Yes...Poljotde and also sonnenflasche on eBay prices are high.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

My 710557 is in the US! Just has to go from New York to Pennsylvania now.


----------



## audiomagnate

mroatman said:


> Phew! I was getting anxious with this one. I thought there would be a battle to the finish. Fortunately, not really.
> 
> View attachment 13109191
> 
> View attachment 13109189


What's a Velma? I checked your site, nothing there.


----------



## bpmurray

audiomagnate said:


> What's a Velma? I checked your site, nothing there.


For his next watch, he'll find a Daphne. Pretty soon, he'll have the full set of a Fred, a Shaggy, and a Scooby.


----------



## XsiOn

I bought i pair of really nice Raketas some months ago. But unfortunately post lost the shipment. I was devastated and I was looking for more similar Raketas. After one month of searching for nice pieces with reasonable price I decided to buy two more.... And than suddenly post found the old packet too.... So today they arrived... all together :-d


----------



## Straight_time

bpmurray said:


> This military stamped Type 1 Kirovskie, from Zlatoust (evacuated 1MWF) at the height of the war in Q3 1943. Seller's photos.
> 
> View attachment 13110085
> 
> 
> View attachment 13110087


That's for sure a great catch. :-!

Would you mind disclosing the price you paid for it? 
Usually I would never ask, but I'd really like to know the markup of our good ol' friend, Mr. "_Marvellous-Magnificent-BUT the PRICE in the ANTIQUARIANS MUCH HIGHER" _ (which, I fear, is unaware that "his" :roll: item isn't available anymore, as his ad is still online....) 
:-d


----------



## bpmurray

Straight_time said:


> That's for sure a great catch. :-!
> 
> Would you mind disclosing the price you paid for it?
> Usually I would never ask, but I'd really like to know the markup of our good ol' friend, Mr. "_Marvellous-Magnificent-BUT the PRICE in the ANTIQUARIANS MUCH HIGHER" _ (which, I fear, is unaware that "his" :roll: item isn't available anymore, as his ad is still online....)
> :-d


I was thinking of including that in the original post! I've actually bought from Viktor before and actually had a good experience, but in this case, he was re-listing from a newauction.ua seller.

The recent history of this watch is:

1. Bought by Aleksandr on violity for 8500 UAH ($322.76) - https://auction.violity.com/64771524-starye-chasy-43-god
2. Aleksandr supplied a replacement minutes hand, a new crystal, replaced the pallet fork jewels, and gave it a good general service. He had it listed on newauction.ua for about 4 months, priced right at $500.
3. I bought it offline from Aleksandr for $500, which included shipping and a custom leather strap.

I probably overpaid, but in my opinion, not by too much all things considered and well worth it. I came very close to buying the Type 1 that SennaGTS did just last week (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-133.html#post45927363), but decided that I REALLY wanted a Zlatoust model made during the war years. Not that there is anything at all wrong with his! What a catch for him, but I had been holding out for only super-rare Type 1's, such as this, or the black dial.


----------



## arogle1stus

SennaGTS:
Not today! Yesterday. I bought a Citizen model 1410-26X. Field watch
that has been Refurbed. Never bought a Refurb that was a bum steer
(as we say in Texas). Over 50% off from EBay.
No pics cause I'm photographically challenged.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Straight_time

bpmurray said:


> I came very close to buying the Type 1 that SennaGTS did just last week, but decided that I REALLY wanted a Zlatoust model made during the war years.


How I understand you... I too lacked one in my collection, but last week got this in the mail


----------



## bpmurray

Straight_time said:


> How I understand you... I too lacked one in my collection, but last week got this in the mail


Well done! And only 1 quarter apart from mine. To think that these two watches may have been in the same place 75 years ago...


----------



## joecool

Well I could be a little ashamed.....but no....definately nooooo.
I admit it,I'm a Trekkie...and I don't care, cause I'm an original Trekkie,not one of these newfangled one's with the touchy feely aproach to new lifeforms... if it bites...kill it ...or at least fight it for a bit
Yes I'm Proud to be an original series Trekkie
By the way it's my first Star Trek related purchase....Totally off topic and so un-cool it is cool! 
Sorry but the thread does ask what I bought !
https://www.findmeagift.co.uk/gifts/star-trek-communicator.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3qTpm_3K2gIVEEPTCh0r7A8jEAQYAyABEgKqH_D_BwE
Edit:aaaand a little review


----------



## Kamburov

Hi, comrades! I've had my attention focused at home and work lately. Bought a few things, but no time to post. Will do in the future.
Yesterday I bought a 3133 Poljot, on my usual "buy now think later" principle. It was priced at $119+$25, so I figured a good 3133 alone is worth the money. The seller is in Albania and the watch was advertised as "made in Switzerland". Also as working and serviced. Dial is "made in Russia", movement is SU, so I guess it is the beginning if the 90's. 
I'm not too familiar with the 3133, so I don't even know if I wasted my money. I won't loose my sleep over $140, and I can always keep it for spare parts.
I will appreciate any comment from a comrade familiar with this particular model. 
Thanks in advance!
Ivan

There's the link to the watch I bought:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-PO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Hi, comrades! I've had my attention focused at home and work lately. Bought a few things, but no time to post. Will do in the future.
> Yesterday I bought a 3133 Poljot, on my usual "buy now think later" principle. It was priced at $119+$25, so I figured a good 3133 alone is worth the money. The seller is in Albania and the watch was advertised as "made in Switzerland". Also as working and serviced. Dial is "made in Russia", movement is SU, so I guess it is the beginning if the 90's.
> I'm not too familiar with the 3133, so I don't even know if I wasted my money. I won't loose my sleep over $140, and I can always keep it for spare parts.
> I will appreciate any comment from a comrade familiar with this particular model.
> Thanks in advance!
> Ivan
> 
> There's the link to the watch I bought:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-PO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipNkdEzWr2ctjdDSx1AoQRkVJ9MqRqua6vRCUdxt


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks, schnurrp! What year is this catalogue?
Ivan

PS: Found it, schnurrp. As early as 92 till 97


----------



## Patski

Got myself a nice Komandirskie!


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Thanks, schnurrp! What year is this catalogue?
> Ivan
> 
> PS: Found it, schnurrp. As early as 92 till 97


Yes, comrade, a classic design that was quite popular in its day. You can use the arrow at the top left corner to navigate back to the catalog(s).

This commemorative version was the subject of my third thread ever and long ago sold: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-me-identify-poljot-3133-chrono-please-579741.html


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Yes, comrade, a classic design that was quite popular in its day. You can use the arrow at the top left corner to navigate back to the catalog(s).
> 
> This commemorative version was the subject of my third thread ever and long ago sold: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-me-identify-poljot-3133-chrono-please-579741.html


After I bought this one I spotted at least two working 3133 bids well under the $100 mark. I'm suppressing the urge to buy them just for dissection purposes, to study the movement. I haven't dissassembled one of these and my hands are itching.
Your "secret of the taiga" model was sold in Russia for over $200 as recently as 2017, so I guess it was a fairly good catch back in 2011.
Ivan


----------



## mariomart

Just popped up in Meranom 

Had to buy it ...


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Just popped up in Meranom
> 
> Had to buy it ...


The case brushing looks really good, especially in the YouTube video Meranom uploaded.
I would love to purchase one of these but my sights are currently set on a 3133 and the 2018 project watch.

Hope you get yours a.s.a.p. and don't forget some pics!


----------



## Kamburov

Today I got not one, but two stainless steel Poljots. All photos are seller's, and I'm eagerly looking forward to receiving them. 
1. I can't thank comrade schnurrp enough for giving me the tip for the first one!!! It is a rare 17J steel cased Poljot in a very good condition from Lithuania. It will easily become one of my top dress watches, such a beauty!
2. Auto 23J steel cased Poljot in a very good condition. Hesitated in the last minute 2 days ago and missed it. Then it got relisted and I bid on it today, then contacted the seller and complimented him on the watch. He wrote back saying if I like it that much he will stop the auction, 8 days remaining, and will gladly send it to me. 
3. The 3133 from yesterday, just to complete the Poljot picture.

I feel I can sit back and enjoy the wait now. 
Once again, thanks, schnurrp! You gave me the tip for another ss Poljot auction, but I missed it. The "buy it now" worked better 
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Some other stuff that has landed on my desk. Most are bought as non working, but just needed some cleaning. The Pobeda had the ballance wheel stuck. A crown or two need to be changed. The Mir is quite worn, but the dial is alright. All are happily ticking.
Ivan


----------



## haha

Some celebrate stainless steel, here is my tribute to the plastic 80's b-)


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I have this little lovely on the way.


----------



## Luis965

This amazing Pobeda, thanks D and Matt:


----------



## Kamburov

So this is what happens when I pay extra for courrier shipping. Two of the purchased watches are here. The 3133 came in less than 48 hours from Albania, so thanks DHL!
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## bpmurray

mroatman said:


> #sorrynotsorry


Your ongoing quest to own the most obscure watch brands on the planet takes another step forward!


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> #sorrynotsorry


Never seen that Poljot model with this branding. I guess there's a story behind this. Please share if you know!
Ivan


----------



## miroman

Here's my last income - pocket chronograph "Верное врема" / "Vernoe vremya" (means "Exact time").

   

Usually this model is offered with chrono-part missing or damaged. This one was described as "fully working" (and paid as such), but had two big issues. It was running 15 min/day slow. And the central seconds hand was "shuttering", even stopped for a second or two, then start again.

Well, now it's running within a minute/day, and the chrono runs well .

Otherwise in acceptable condition 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Luis965

mroatman said:


> #sorrynotsorry
> 
> View attachment 13126771


Great: A master watch to our master!!! Congrats.


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Never seen that Poljot model with this branding. I guess there's a story behind this. Please share if you know!
> Ivan


Not a lot to be said, I'm afraid -- just a little-known export brand. You can read a bit more here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elusive-watches-new-s-master-model-4433458.html

It's included on our list of Soviet export brands (if you have others to add, please email me and I'll give you editing permissions): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing.

There's another S-Master on sale now. The price is almost exactly 10x what I paid :roll: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Poljot-Watch-Automat-29-Jewels-S-Master-Restored-Gold-20Au-/302539967742


----------



## Kamburov

I honestly didn't realise they are so many. Last week I lost a bid on the exact same poljot model, only it was ...well, Poljot. That's why I got surprised when I saw your post. 
Jessica? Really?
Thanks for posting the links, it opens a new door for me! I may have encountered some in the past, but may have dissassembled them, thinking they are franken. 
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Jessica? Really?
> Thanks for posting the links, it opens a new door for me! I may have encountered some in the past, but may have dissassembled them, thinking they are franken.


Yes, well, as you can see, plenty are missing photo references. So do keep an eye out.

Text references are helpful, but, y'know -- trust, but verify!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Two classic Amphibian watches after confirming if they are available. They are. I paid.
Now waiting.


----------



## Patski

Pobeda Dial from Favinov for my Franken!


----------



## Kamburov

Again. Two cousins, one russian and one soviet. One of my favourite raketa cases.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Also forgot that I put $30 on that old Vimpel. Aparently I won it. Tomorrow I will see what I just bought.
Whatever it is, the truth is that I really love restoring cheap old watches.
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Also forgot that I put $30 on that old Vimpel. Aparently I won it. Tomorrow I will see what I just bought.
> Whatever it is, the truth is that I really love restoring cheap old watches.


Wow! That one has all the looks of something that will clean up very, very nicely. Jealous.


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> Wow! That one has all the looks of something that will clean up very, very nicely. Jealous.


Thanks a lot! I'm already scavenging local auctions for a replacement low profile crystal. Looking forward to spend some quality sunday time with it.
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Thanks a lot! I'm already scavenging local auctions for a replacement low profile crystal. Looking forward to spend some quality sunday time with it.
> Ivan


Keep us updated!


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> Keep us updated!


Got it this morning and couldn't wait till sunday  You were absolutely right! It did clean up very nicely. No magic cleaning stuff this time, only gentle dust wipe and blow. It looked bad on the sellers photos, but behind the cracks and dust I found this:
















The spot at 3 got some special attention, but I think it got better, without overdoing it. The crystal is the original low profile one, but it's beyond repair. Fortunately my watchmaker friend told he might have one in his office, so it will get replaced next week. I think it will look stunning. Also it's in excellent working shape. 
So far so good, to be continued
Maybe there should be a restoration before/after thread on the forum for posting these.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

...and while I was on it, the Raketa from the other day got some treatment too - the proper gold plated case, and an old Hirsch leather band I found laying around. Not perfect, but I'm deffinately wearing it, as I really like a little worn, vintage look. 
Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

Kamburov said:


> Also forgot that I put $30 on that old Vimpel. Aparently I won it. Tomorrow I will see what I just bought.
> Whatever it is, the truth is that I really love restoring cheap old watches.
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13129687


Luckily for you, I must not know how to search, or that one wasn't offered in the US. Nice score.


----------



## audiomagnate

Kamburov said:


> Got it this morning and couldn't wait till sunday  You were absolutely right! It did clean up very nicely. No magic cleaning stuff this time, only gentle dust wipe and blow. It looked bad on the sellers photos, but behind the cracks and dust I found this:
> 
> View attachment 13131089
> 
> View attachment 13131093
> 
> 
> The spot at 3 got some special attention, but I think it got better, without overdoing it. The crystal is the original low profile one, but it's beyond repair. Fortunately my watchmaker friend told he might have one in his office, so it will get replaced next week. I think it will look stunning. Also it's in excellent working shape.
> So far so good, to be continued
> Maybe there should be a restoration before/after thread on the forum for posting these.
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13131097


You snagged my grail watch for 30 clams! Put one of those super slim crystals on it and you'll be rocking.


----------



## mhart2

.


----------



## Patski

Well... I fell for this today!

2 Zim watches

The first one, I got a movement and a case, but Fake dial and hands, so this dial and hands are going on my working movement!

And the second one, I don't know, it looked nice!


----------



## Kamburov

Patski, what do you mean fake dial and hands? The model is in the 1983 catalogue. 
The second one also looks good, I think I've seen it before. Can't find the catalogue, though.
I don't recall seeing too many fake ZIMs.
Ivan


----------



## Patski

I mean this one  The one I already have


----------



## Kamburov

Patski said:


> I mean this one  The one I already have


Aha, I see now! The second Zim is not very uncommon, and yours is consistent with the ones I've seen, including the spear shaped hands. I also think that it's a smaller size (ladies model).
Ivan


----------



## Kye752

bought 2 today which I really shouldn't have so I have banned myself from ebay until july.
but still worth it I think...
this molnija and this stingray


----------



## schnurrp

Enjoy, comrade, but personally I would never pay extra for papers and box unless the watch is being sold as NOS.* I hope you didn't.

*Well, maybe if it proved it was purchased by G-zha Kruschev on her husband's birthday....


----------



## les

POBEDA VICTORY 2MWF 2d MOSCOW WATCH FACTORY 1956's ...I hope, but it was very cheap.


----------



## schnurrp

les said:


> POBEDA VICTORY 2MWF 2d MOSCOW WATCH FACTORY 1956's ...I hope, but it was very cheap.


With lume dots on the dial, I would expect the hands to be lumed also.


----------



## les

schnurrp said:


> With lume dots on the dial, I would expect the hands to be lumed also.


Hmm does that mean the hands will have been changed then or is it possible they could still be original?

From the listing.
"Vintage Soviet Wristwatch

THE 2-nd MOSCOW WATCH FACTORY (2MWF)

OLD SOVIET BRAND "POBEDA"

MADE IN THE SOVIET UNION IN THE 1956's

Authentic Soviet watch "POBEDA" from the 2-nd Moscow Watch Factory or "2MWF".

Caliber of movement 2602, 15 ruby jewels, plain crown, manual winding,

old fine chromium-plated case with snap-on stainless steel back lid.

Authentic Soviet dial with a black hands and Cyrillic inscriptions meaning:

"POBEDA" (Victory on Cyrillic), the 2-nd Moscow Watch Factory at the 18 o'clock.

The movement with engraving on Bridges: 15 jewels, 50720 (serial number),

4-56 (date manufactured) and the old logo of watch factory "2MWF".

SOVIET STARS and "POBEDA" is stamped on the Ratchet Wheel -

as the quality symbol of this Soviet watch.

Soviet mechanical movement runs well and keeps correct time!"


----------



## schnurrp

les said:


> Hmm does that mean the hands will have been changed then or is it possible they could still be original?


It doesn't make sense to design and build a watch with hour dots that glow in the dark with hands you can't see.......hands have been replaced probably.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> It doesn't make sense to design and build a watch with hour dots that glow in the dark with hands you can't see.......hands have been replaced probably.


Comrade schnurrp is right. I have the proper set of hands (need reluming) and I've been looking for a watch in decent condition like this to use them.
Will give them away if you want to use them, Les.
Ivan


----------



## les

Kamburov said:


> Comrade schnurrp is right. I have the proper set of hands (need reluming) and I've been looking for a watch in decent condition like this to use them.
> Will give them away if you want to use them, Les.
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13135093


That is exceedingly kind of you sir and of course I am more than happy to purchase them and pay for postage of course. Thank you comrade my friend.


----------



## Kye752

schnurrp said:


> Enjoy, comrade, but personally I would never pay extra for papers and box unless the watch is being sold as NOS.* I hope you didn't.
> 
> *Well, maybe if it proved it was purchased by G-zha Kruschev on her husband's birthday....


Actually it was a good price not extra at all which was the main reason i bought it a fair price for papers and box for once


----------



## schnurrp

Kye752 said:


> Actually it was a good price not extra at all which was the main reason i bought it a fair price for papers and box for once


In that case, why not, a bonus.


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Got it this morning and couldn't wait till sunday  You were absolutely right! It did clean up very nicely.


Fantastic! Wow, what a difference. It's not easy to find one in such pristine condition. Congratulations 



Kamburov said:


> Maybe there should be a restoration before/after thread on the forum for posting these.


There most definitely is ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/before-after-4552677.html


----------



## mroatman

It wasn't cheap, but I'm surprised I didn't have to fight harder for this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-MI...S9Aur6kK7puqsh5Kyg6hQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. Original "KGB" case and paperwork are included. #601 out of 1999 produced. Huge thanks to dutchassassin for the heads-up.















And here it is in the catalog.

View attachment collage2.jpg


Still trying to negotiate shipping costs with the seller, who seems wary of sending abroad. I might need the help of a German comrade to be my relay agent....


----------



## mroatman

mroatman said:


> Also just received this Raketa and Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 13091075





schnurrp said:


> Your Vostok has the dreaded double minute numbers. :think:





Straight_time said:


> I have some doubts about the case, though


Just in case you were curious -- I have a lead on the correct case and (possibly) hand configuration.


----------



## SennaGTS

mroatman said:


> It wasn't cheap, but I'm surprised I didn't have to fight harder for this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-MI...S9Aur6kK7puqsh5Kyg6hQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. Original "KGB" case and paperwork are included. #601 out of 1999 produced. Huge thanks to dutchassassin for the heads-up.
> 
> View attachment 13136317
> View attachment 13136319
> 
> 
> And here it is in the catalog.
> 
> View attachment 13136321
> 
> 
> Still trying to negotiate shipping costs with the seller, who seems wary of sending abroad. I might need the help of a German comrade to be my relay agent....


Holy .....!!


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> It wasn't cheap, but I'm surprised I didn't have to fight harder for this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-MI...S9Aur6kK7puqsh5Kyg6hQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. Original "KGB" case and paperwork are included. #601 out of 1999 produced. Huge thanks to dutchassassin for the heads-up.
> 
> View attachment 13136317
> View attachment 13136319
> 
> 
> And here it is in the catalog.
> 
> View attachment 13136321
> 
> 
> Still trying to negotiate shipping costs with the seller, who seems wary of sending abroad. I might need the help of a German comrade to be my relay agent....


Pretty cool, Dash. What do you think it is?


----------



## les

Arrived this morning. Nothing special but I liked it and the price was right.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Pretty cool, Dash. What do you think it is?


It's just a specialty export model for the German market by Royal Trade Import GMBH, not unlike like those TimePeace (Vremir) watches intended for the USA, or TimeTrend Italian imports.

Here's the catalog in full: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NUm84MkRkMHY5b2M/view. Apparently from 1991. It's a PDF, so it's easy to copy/paste text into Google Translate if you're curious.

Daniele writes more about these here (his is slightly different, and without the incorrect jewel count on the dial; perhaps they realized their error and corrected it before all 1999 models were manufactured?): https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=511

I've also go this one, not yet on my website, suggesting there was a "civilian" version as well....


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> It's just a specialty export model for the German market by Royal Trade Import GMBH, not unlike like those TimePeace (Vremir) watches intended for the USA, or TimeTrend Italian imports.
> 
> Here's the catalog in full: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NUm84MkRkMHY5b2M/view. Apparently from 1991. It's a PDF, so it's easy to copy/paste text into Google Translate if you're curious.
> 
> Daniele writes more about these here (his is slightly different, and without the incorrect jewel count on the dial; perhaps they realized their error and corrected it before all 1999 models were manufactured?): https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=511
> 
> I've also go this one, not yet on my website, suggesting there was a "civilian" version as well....
> 
> View attachment 13136563


Ah, yes, interesting piece. I thought it was something like that. The 17 jewel automatic was throwing me off a little. Sort of a KGB commemorative with an earlier look than the amphibian KGB and a limited run. Cool!

They didn't waste much ink on the civilian model dial, did they. Would you consider these Vostoks?


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> Luckily for you, I must not know how to search, or that one wasn't offered in the US. Nice score.


Thanks, audiomagnate! Not on Ebay, this one. I mostly do my shopping on local internet auctions. As an ex-comunist country there's a big circulation of russian stuff here. It's mostly cheap trash and frankens (over 90% of it), but I find it relaxing going through pages and pages of it. I scavenge for cheap spare parts or cheap rarities for restoration, and occasionaly I get lucky like this time.
I like working on them more than actually owning them. Sharing it with you is double the satisfaction 
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> There most definitely is ;-)]


Many thanks! I should have guessed you already had that thread started! That search button is there for a reason  Also should've asked earlier.
I had a good volume of material for this, and I deleted most of the "before" photos! Now I have to go back to my previous posts and download them back.
Restoration is so much fun!
Ivan


----------



## bikehomero

wrong place....sorry


----------



## audiomagnate

This beauty, my second antimagnetic, arrived today. Thanks to mroatman for the heads up.


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Restoration is so much fun!


I agree. It's therapy for me (sounds like you too).

I usually forget to take before pictures, or else that "Before and After" thread would be much more active. Let's bring it back to life, shall we?



audiomagnate said:


> This beauty, my second antimagnetic, arrived today. Thanks to mroatman for the heads up.


Gorgeous!


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Would you consider these Vostoks?


I usually classify a watch based on the writing on the dial, so this is definitely a quirky one. But yes, I'd call it a Vostok.

Paperwork is ambiguous, first mentioning the Vostok movement, but then suggesting the brand of the watch is "Buran", I guess?


----------



## audiomagnate

mroatman said:


> I usually classify a watch based on the writing on the dial, so this is definitely a quirky one. But yes, I'd call it a Vostok.
> 
> Paperwork is ambiguous, first mentioning the Vostok movement, but then suggesting the brand of the watch is "Buran", I guess?
> 
> View attachment 13137515


If you're going to show off your paperwork, then i have to show off mine. I'm not sure if the seller was trying to send me a message of some sort.


----------



## thewatchadude

Got this today...




... which allowed me to recreate that ?


----------



## robbra

After finding that my 1980's 090 type Amphibia cant get a new crown or bezel I've ordered a white 090486M, stainless crown and bezel. Hadn't noticed the white even after many views going backwards and forwards and the 510M was in the in the basket. One last check before hitting the button and it jumped out at me. I haven't got a white dial watch and there it was looking pretty so it's on order. And all because I couldn't get the old parts.
Costly business this hobby, will have to sell a few that never see the light of day.
Rob


----------



## Kamburov

Living in eastern Europe has the advantage of having a fairly fast shipping from other eastern european countries. The stainless steel Poljot took exactly 10 days to get to me. Big thanks to the seller, and big thatnks to comrade schnurrp!
Comrade mroatman, the other day I found out your "before and after" thread starts with this watch, so that makes it even sweeter 
Ivan


----------



## 24h

Didn't exactly purchase it today, but I just got this 120 back from servicing.
I think it's ready to mod!


----------



## Horloge17

Today I got this "beauty"

























It took only 5 days to get here (orderd on Thursday and arrived on Tuesday).


----------



## Luis965

mroatman said:


> It wasn't cheap, but I'm surprised I didn't have to fight harder for this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-MI...S9Aur6kK7puqsh5Kyg6hQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc. Original "KGB" case and paperwork are included. #601 out of 1999 produced. Huge thanks to dutchassassin for the heads-up.
> 
> View attachment 13136317
> View attachment 13136319
> 
> 
> And here it is in the catalog.
> 
> View attachment 13136321
> 
> 
> Still trying to negotiate shipping costs with the seller, who seems wary of sending abroad. I might need the help of a German comrade to be my relay agent....


Great find. Exactly the kind of stuff that I like.


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Didn't exactly purchase it today, but I just got this 120 back from servicing.
> I think it's ready to mod!
> 
> View attachment 13140303
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140307


Nice - I've just ordered a new Amphibia with the same dial  Will be interested in seeing your display back in action too - I'd like to try it myself but fear my puny wrists want take the weight


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Nice - I've just ordered a new Amphibia with the same dial  Will be interested in seeing your display back in action too - I'd like to try it myself but fear my puny wrists want take the weight


I'm wearing it right now and I must say...it's both lighter and thinner than I expected (even with the metal movement holder). It could just be that the 120 case wears smaller than the other Vostok cases.
I was worried throughout the entire mod that the watch would be too large for my 6.25" wrist but it's perfect and I barely even feel it!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> I'm wearing it right now and I must say...it's both lighter and thinner than I expected (even with the metal movement holder). It could just be that the 120 case wears smaller than the other Vostok cases.
> I was worried throughout the entire mod that the watch would be too large for my 6.25" wrist but it's perfect and I barely even feel it!


That's good to hear that it wears well. I too was worried about the extra height it would add to the case as I love the thickness of my 420 case. I've ordered another 420, though I was considering the 120 case with the crown guard. If you get time at some point, could you post a picture of the case back? On a side note, I just noticed your avatar is the same dial as your new watch?! Did you have the lume applied to the markings as I though it was just white on the stock dial?


----------



## Utva_56

24h said:


> Didn't exactly purchase it today, but I just got this 120 back from servicing.
> I think it's ready to mod!
> 
> View attachment 13140303
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140307


Hi , nice moding set. Where you got those blue movement screws ?.


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> That's good to hear that it wears well. I too was worried about the extra height it would add to the case as I love the thickness of my 420 case. I've ordered another 420, though I was considering the 120 case with the crown guard. If you get time at some point, could you post a picture of the case back? On a side note, I just noticed your avatar is the same dial as your new watch?! Did you have the lume applied to the markings as I though it was just white on the stock dial?


I will PM you an image later today of the caseback and a side profile.
Yes, I actually got a relumed version of this dial and hands from "favinov" on eBay. It's C3 SuperLuminova so in daylight it's an off-white color and glows like a flashlight in the dark!


----------



## 24h

Utva_56 said:


> Hi , nice moding set. Where you got those blue movement screws ?.


Requested extra from Meranom :-!
They definitely did me a huge favor and I appreciate them able to include the whole set!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> I will PM you an image later today of the caseback and a side profile.
> Yes, I actually got a relumed version of this dial and hands from "favinov" on eBay. It's C3 SuperLuminova so in daylight it's an off-white color and glows like a flashlight in the dark!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bpmurray

bpmurray said:


> This military stamped Type 1 Kirovskie, from Zlatoust (evacuated 1MWF) at the height of the war in Q3 1943. Seller's photos.


Arrived today!


----------



## audiomagnate

bpmurray said:


> Arrived today!


Wow!


----------



## audiomagnate

duplicate


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> duplicate


So my "Wow!" would be the third one 
Ivan


----------



## haha

Just received this lovely and unusual Poljot 2409


----------



## audiomagnate

An ugly duckling of a Vympel that I hope to turn into a swan.


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> An ugly duckling of a Vympel that I hope to turn into a swan.


Would love to get my hands on that dial! Happy and successful restoration :-!
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

mroatman said:


> It's just a specialty export model for the German market by Royal Trade Import GMBH, not unlike like those TimePeace (Vremir) watches intended for the USA, or TimeTrend Italian imports.
> 
> Here's the catalog in full: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B889JfohTE3NUm84MkRkMHY5b2M/view. Apparently from 1991. It's a PDF, so it's easy to copy/paste text into Google Translate if you're curious.
> 
> Daniele writes more about these here (his is slightly different, and without the incorrect jewel count on the dial; perhaps they realized their error and corrected it before all 1999 models were manufactured?): https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=511
> 
> I've also go this one, not yet on my website, suggesting there was a "civilian" version as well....
> 
> View attachment 13136563





schnurrp said:


> Ah, yes, interesting piece. I thought it was something like that. The 17 jewel automatic was throwing me off a little. Sort of a KGB commemorative with an earlier look than the amphibian KGB and a limited run. Cool!
> 
> They didn't waste much ink on the civilian model dial, did they. Would you consider these Vostoks?





mroatman said:


> I usually classify a watch based on the writing on the dial, so this is definitely a quirky one. But yes, I'd call it a Vostok.
> 
> Paperwork is ambiguous, first mentioning the Vostok movement, but then suggesting the brand of the watch is "Buran", I guess?


So, I've just spotted this one on eBay. Hopefully this clears up any confusion over whether these are technically considered Vostoks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-VOS...713973?hash=item2cc04b2ff5:g:NAkAAOSwjk9ZU~G6


----------



## XsiOn

Horloge17 said:


> Today I got this "beauty"
> 
> View attachment 13140481
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140483
> 
> 
> View attachment 13140485
> 
> 
> It took only 5 days to get here (orderd on Thursday and arrived on Tuesday).


I am looking for this one for a long time. If someone find one (and not wanted it for himself) please give me headsup!

Thanks.


----------



## schnurrp

I don't know why there wasn't more interest in this one than there was. Only two bidders and I got it for $22.53/delivered.

Photos were take in harsh light with a light background exposing all defects of which there were very few. Particularly rare is the condition of the hands which look to be mint. These are usually oxidized to some extent.

The inscription on the back commemorates this event, I believe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_World_Congress_of_Peace_Forces. Must be an olive branch imposed on the globe.

Some seller pictures:

View attachment 73.jpg


----------



## mariomart

schnurrp said:


> I don't know why there wasn't more interest in this one than there was. Only two bidders and I got it for $22.53/delivered.
> 
> Photos were take in harsh light with a light background exposing all defects of which there were very few. Particularly rare is the condition of the hands which look to be mint. These are usually oxidized to some extent.
> 
> The inscription on the back commemorates this event, I believe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_World_Congress_of_Peace_Forces. Must be an olive branch imposed on the globe.


Haha. I only noticed this one about 3 minutes from finishing. I chucked in a $12 bid at the 3 second mark for a bit of fun  Sorry for pumping up the price :-d

Glad it went to a loving home :-!


----------



## mike.s

I've needed up with a couple dozen extra watches recently, included my kick of collecting a bunch of 1980's Moscow Olympics-symbol watches. 

Time to start paring down, I think


----------



## KGampp

I added a Halios Seaforth recently to round out my 3 watch collection it’s an amazing piece and the Pastel Blue is very unique.


----------



## bpmurray

Got a head's up on this seemingly innocuous listing, but look closely at the watch on the right -- it has the fantastic "Sector" dial, and the (as far as I can tell) unique splayed lugs:









A new crystal, and a bit of cleaning, and it should really shine. It's only the second chromed/Cyrillic version that I've ever seen, and will match nicely with my gold/Latin one:


----------



## kev80e

A little clean up project.


----------



## mariomart

Just bid/won these. The Vostok will donate it's case to another dial, and the Start will be a clean up project.


----------



## audiomagnate

mariomart said:


> Just bid/won these. The Vostok will donate it's case to another dial, and the Start will be a clean up project.
> 
> View attachment 13160183


Is the Vostok a 2209?


----------



## mariomart

audiomagnate said:


> Is the Vostok a 2209?


Yes


----------



## Kamburov

mariomart said:


> Just bid/won these. The Vostok will donate it's case to another dial, and the Start will be a clean up project.


mariomart, that start has a vey good dial compared to the condition of the case, and most importantly it still has the lume on the hands.
Good luck with it!
Ivan


----------



## mike.s

Don't know if you realize it, but that Srart is a larger watch 9about 37mm) and looks really good on the hand, very modern-vintage so to speak. I really like mine.


----------



## mariomart

Just purchased this fun looking Slava Kompas for an easy $10


----------



## mroatman

I picked up this one recently, primarily for the logo. It needs to be cleaned and polished, and I'm pretty confident the second hand is wrong.









That said, I really like the logo, and I've found that it's a rare type within an already-relatively-uncommon subset.

In pursing my collection, it seems these "little rocket" logos are actually not all created equally. On some, the 'O' and the 'S' are separated, while on others, these letters are connected. The 'K' is also varied, more restrained on some examples than on others. And of course there are subtle variations with the 'W'.

But the rarest logo appears to be the one with a hollow rocket, as above (also top right in the collage below). This logo also appears to have a sort of pointed 'W' -- more of a double-V than a double-U.









I would love to know if certain logos pertained to certain markets, or if what we are seeing are minor changes over time (which could help us date our pieces more specifically).

Anyone else have a Vostok with the "hollow rocket" logo?


----------



## Jake_P

mroatman said:


> I picked up this one recently, primarily for the logo. It needs to be cleaned and polished, and I'm pretty confident the second hand is wrong.
> 
> That said, I really like the logo, and I've found that it's a rare type within an already-relatively-uncommon subset.
> 
> In pursing my collection, it seems these "little rocket" logos are actually not all created equally. On some, the 'O' and the 'S' are separated, while on others, these letters are connected. The 'K' is also varied, more restrained on some examples than on others. And of course there are subtle variations with the 'W'.
> 
> But the rarest logo appears to be the one with a hollow rocket, as above (also top right in the collage below). This logo also appears to have a sort of pointed 'W' -- more of a double-V than a double-U.
> 
> I would love to know if certain logos pertained to certain markets, or if what we are seeing are minor changes over time (which could help us date our pieces more specifically).
> 
> Anyone else have a Vostok with the "hollow rocket" logo?


That's really interesting when you see them all side by side..I love the hand written lettering - reminiscent of the old Disney logo in the curls.


----------



## mariomart

These are the only little rocket Vostoks I have.

Photo for your CSI database ;-)


----------



## mroatman

Jake_P said:


> That's really interesting when you see them all side by side..I love the hand written lettering - reminiscent of the old Disney logo in the curls.


Hey, you're right! Very '50s/'60s-esque.


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> These are the only little rocket Vostoks I have.


You've shared so many personal things these last couple days.
First that you may be mentally ill, and second that you have a "little rocket".

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Kamburov

I friend of mine was offered a bunch of watches today (15 to be exact). The guy selling them was a collector and was forced to sell some of his collection, as he needed some money fast (I really feel for him, I know how that feels). So my friend picked these 6 for me, and sent me the photos via viber. So that's what I just bought (well, he did it for me).





























Now I wonder what the other 9 are. They were bought by another friend, so I will get the chance to check them out.
Ivan


----------



## haha

Some really nice pieces !!


----------



## Bostok

Kamburov said:


> I friend of mine was offered a bunch of watches today (15 to be exact). The guy selling them was a collector and was forced to sell some of his collection, as he needed some money fast (I really feel for him, I know how that feels). So my friend picked these 6 for me, and sent me the photos via viber. So that's what I just bought (well, he did it for me).
> View attachment 13166933
> 
> 
> Now I wonder what the other 9 are. They were bought by another friend, so I will get the chance to check them out.
> Ivan


Nice watches but that second to last Poljot seems to be worth the whole lot by it self


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks, comrades! Just got them, and I'm having a great time. Very tired from work, but Sunday is suddenly looking very bright. I couldn't miss on this collection of good condition gold plated cased watches. Will post more about it, but now there's the De Luxe one.
Ivan


----------



## Mikhael_Yegorov

Kamburov said:


> Thanks, comrades! Just got them, and I'm having a great time. Very tired from work, but Sunday is suddenly looking very bright. I couldn't miss on this collection of good condition gold plated cased watches. Will post more about it, but now there's the De Luxe one.
> Ivan
> View attachment 13169613
> 
> View attachment 13169615


I like that one! Very pleasant looking!


----------



## Mikhael_Yegorov

Kamburov said:


> Thanks, comrades! Just got them, and I'm having a great time. Very tired from work, but Sunday is suddenly looking very bright. I couldn't miss on this collection of good condition gold plated cased watches. Will post more about it, but now there's the De Luxe one.
> Ivan
> View attachment 13169613
> 
> View attachment 13169615


I like that one! Very pleasant looking!


----------



## Avidfan

Came yesterday, komandirskie in type 92 brass case with 2414A, I like the shark 









Ignore the 3 spots, my rubbish computer skills I'm afraid


----------



## Avidfan

Better image


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## thewatchadude

Bought this yesterday evening. A last generation antarctic 24h. Looks nice, even though it is not fully compliant with the descriptions I had and the dial is in such a good shape... what do you think?


----------



## mroatman

mroatman said:


> Just in case you were curious -- I have a lead on the correct case and (possibly) hand configuration.
> 
> View attachment 13136365


Another image found. Once is luck, but twice is a pattern.









Looks like I have a case and hand set to order.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Living in eastern Europe has the advantage of having a fairly fast shipping from other eastern european countries. The stainless steel Poljot took exactly 10 days to get to me. Big thanks to the seller, and big thatnks to comrade schnurrp!
> Comrade mroatman, the other day I found out your "before and after" thread starts with this watch, so that makes it even sweeter
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13140111
> 
> View attachment 13140113


Hej Ivan,
Could you please tell me the exact size of this watch ? I might have found one, but i'd like to be sure i can wear it. Thanks.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Hej Ivan,
> Could you please tell me the exact size of this watch ? I might have found one, but i'd like to be sure i can wear it. Thanks.


Sorry for the late reply, haha, just got home. I measure it 37-36mm with/without crown, 43mm lug to lug. 18mm lug size. It's a beautiful watch to wear, I can't take my eyes off it. It costed me about $80, if I remember right, but it was worth every penny. 
Good luck with it!
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Sorry for the late reply, haha, just got home. I measure it 37-36mm with/without crown, 43mm lug to lug. 18mm lug size. It's a beautiful watch to wear, I can't take my eyes off it. It costed me about $80, if I remember right, but it was worth every penny.
> Good luck with it!
> Ivan


No worries, thanks very much for your answer. I didn't expect it to be so "big". We'll see if i'm lucky...
I.


----------



## Sansoni7

Here it is....







How do we say, this brand?
Tks


----------



## mariomart

Sansoni7 said:


> Here it is....
> 
> How do we say, this brand?
> Tks


Sportivnie


----------



## mroatman

Sansoni7 said:


> How do we say, this brand?


The pronunciation of Russian watch names

http://andivo.chat.ru/sounds/Spotivnye.mp3


----------



## Sansoni7

Thank you both. ;-)

Anybody knows the year of this watch?
Tks


----------



## schnurrp

Sansoni7 said:


> Thank you both. ;-)
> 
> Anybody knows the year of this watch?
> Tks


You may find a date stamp on the movement and if you accept that the movement is original; otherwise, I would guess mid/late 50's to early '60s.


----------



## Sansoni7

Tks
I will check it.


----------



## Kamburov

The W&CM Vostok, and a $15 Kirovskie with good restoration potential (though I like it, and may well keep it as it is).
Ivan


----------



## robbra

mroatman said:


> The pronunciation of Russian watch names
> 
> http://andivo.chat.ru/sounds/Spotivnye.mp3


That is interesting although I only got the obvious ones right. Some were nothing like my English pronunciation and as for Molnija that's a real tongue twister.


----------



## YanKristian

Arrived the same day !


----------



## haha

A rather common Vostok, but in great condition


----------



## mroatman

haha said:


> A rather common Vostok, but in great condition


Wow! The chrome on that thing looks untouched.


----------



## kinaed

It's been almost exactly 6 years ago (June 2012) that I purchased my last Russian watch. I went on a little shopping spree; arrived today:





























-k


----------



## Kamburov

kinaed, these look really fine, I've been looking for that raketa model for a long time! Looking forward to 2024 
Ivan


----------



## Luis965

kinaed said:


> It's been almost exactly 6 years ago (June 2012) that I purchased my last Russian watch. I went on a little shopping spree; arrived today:
> View attachment 13180011
> 
> View attachment 13180013
> 
> View attachment 13180031
> 
> View attachment 13180017
> 
> 
> -k


What an amazing quartet. Congrats!


----------



## mroatman

kinaed said:


> It's been almost exactly 6 years ago (June 2012) that I purchased my last Russian watch.


Welcome back ?



kinaed said:


> View attachment 13180017


Nice! I hope you didn't pay $750 for it 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-so...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



kinaed said:


> View attachment 13180013


Whoa whoa whoa. Time set to 1:39, second hand all wonky and to the side. What ever happened to 10:10:00? Shameful!

Those six years have really taken their toll.....


----------



## schnurrp

You've been saving up!

Nice classics in amazing condition.


----------



## Kye752

these two caught my eye within the last week and i decided they would be better suited in my collection than where they were.


----------



## bpmurray

Kye752 said:


> these two caught my eye within the last week and i decided they would be better suited in my collection than where they were.


Fantastic! Don't see too many of the 3133's used by Vostok.


----------



## Kye752

bpmurray said:


> Fantastic! Don't see too many of the 3133's used by Vostok.


yeah but I feel as collecting one of them I now must hunt down the collection...
trouble with watches.
the sub collections.


----------



## bpmurray

Kye752 said:


> trouble with watches.
> the sub collections.


Tell me about it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-105.html#post45510623


----------



## pechamuha

Got this delivered from Belarus some days ago.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kye752

I also just bought this because I couldn't refuse it in this condition


----------



## 24h

Kye752 said:


> these two caught my eye within the last week and i decided they would be better suited in my collection than where they were.
> View attachment 13181481


Vostok produced chronographs? Interesting, I never knew that :think:


----------



## kinaed

24h said:


> Vostok produced chronographs? Interesting, I never knew that :think:


There were a number of these made for the Italian market I believe, I have three (excuse the poor photography):






















-k


----------



## kinaed

kinaed said:


> It's been almost exactly 6 years ago (June 2012) that I purchased my last Russian watch. I went on a little shopping spree; arrived today:
> ...


Another member of the late-night shopping spree arrived today, so for completeness, and to temporarily slake my indecent affliction for Pierce watches, I present my Pierce Pilot in all its splendid glory:















It joins the rest of the Pierce flight crew:








-k


----------



## XsiOn

I was bidding for that 17j poljot too  But it got expensive in one moment  But really nice watch!

P


----------



## finloq

Just arrived. Waiting on a new bezel and nato band.


----------



## Kye752

sub collections will be the death of my bank account
but enjoy the photos


----------



## thewatchadude

Very nice! I am looking for the black (tank) or grren (paratrooper) versions. Any hints welcome.

In the meantine I bought this today:


----------



## kev80e

This because you can never have too many chronograph ones.


----------



## bxi47

Got a minty Pobeda from the bay... couldn't resist


----------



## Jake_P

That is lovely!


----------



## haha

mroatman said:


> Wow! The chrome on that thing looks untouched.


Yes, it's really like new 

And then, just under your comment, i see Kinaed's new watches o| :-d


----------



## Kamburov

While taking a walk with my wife I decided to take a look in an antique shop. In a box labelled $15 I found this one. A raketa zero with the crest of RSFSR (1978-1992 according to wikisomething). Dial is "made in Russia", the movement is SU. I didn't know what to make of it, but for that price I couldn't just leave it there. Haven't polished it yet, but it shoud be a nice addition to my little subcollection of my favourite raketa case.
Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

How's the job market in Bulgaria?


----------



## haha

A little cleaning of the hands and crystal should be enough for this stainless steel Poljot (thank you Ivan !)


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> How's the job market in Bulgaria?


Sucks  You are welcome, though, tourism is flourishing (I live on the Black sea)! They might sold you the watch at double the price. Every shop owner seems to think foreigners are rich but stingy 



haha said:


> A little cleaning of the hands and crystal should be enough for this stainless steel Poljot (thank you Ivan !)


This is such a beautiful watch! Congrats, haha! True, you really don't have to do much on it. And you are welcome! I will forward the thanks in schnurrp's direction, as he gave the tip on mine.
It's better in person than on pictures, hope you enjoy it!
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> This is such a beautiful watch! Congrats, haha! True, you really don't have to do much on it. And you are welcome! I will forward the thanks in schnurrp's direction, as he gave the tip on mine.
> It's better in person than on pictures, hope you enjoy it!
> Ivan


It was already on my wish list, but i was a little worried about its size since i don't wear watches under 34 mm. And you're right, it looks even better in person !


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> Dial is "made in Russia", the movement is SU. I didn't know what to make of it.


Looks good to me! There was also a "CCCP" version.


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> Looks good to me! There was also a "CCCP" version.


Cool! I think that the sharper print got me confused at first. Now I see that it's different from the classic zero.


----------



## v12nut

Hi all,
Just starting to put a collection together and picked this up as a non runner






and then I found out why it's a non runner






............right! anyone know where I might pick up a balance for this watch?
cheers


----------



## YanKristian

Not already tested but I would try : https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/filter/raketa-movement-parts


----------



## v12nut

YanKristian said:


> Not already tested but I would try :
> 
> Thanks for that, but how do I tell which Raketa movment it is?
> regards


----------



## v12nut

Google is your friend.............anyhow it looks like it is a 2609 would that be correct?


----------



## Luis965

Just this one:


----------



## YanKristian

v12nut said:


> Google is your friend.............anyhow it looks like it is a 2609 would that be correct?


It looks like a 2609 but the 2609 is a 16 jewels and your watch got 17.


----------



## Manuyota

I bought a Hamilton grade 937 pocket watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

v12nut said:


> Google is your friend.............anyhow it looks like it is a 2609 would that be correct?


v12nut, this one is 2609.1 17 jewels of the 2609 family. I think the ballances are interchangeable within the family, but there are more knowledgeable friends here to confirm it.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Raketa_2609

Welcome to the forum!
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

v12nut said:


> Google is your friend.............anyhow it looks like it is a 2609 would that be correct?


v12nut, this one is 2609.1 17 jewels of the 2609 family. I think the ballances are interchangeable within the family, but there are more knowledgeable friends here to confirm it.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Raketa_2609

Welcome to the forum!
Ivan


----------



## v12nut

Kamburov said:


> v12nut, this one is 2609.1 17 jewels of the 2609 family. I think the ballances are interchangeable within the family, but there are more knowledgeable friends here to confirm it.
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Raketa_2609
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan


----------



## v12nut

Kamburov said:


> v12nut, this one is 2609.1 17 jewels of the 2609 family. I think the ballances are interchangeable within the family, but there are more knowledgeable friends here to confirm it.
> 
> bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Raketa 2609
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan


----------



## DJW GB

Fantastic well done


Lol965 said:


> Just this one:


Billy super duper


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## Kye752

just snagged these two recently one for my space collection and the other to shine amongst the vintage collection I have


----------



## Manuyota

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Got my first modern manual wind (and second Vostok) today.
I will be replacing the dial, bezel, hands, and possibly the date wheel!


----------



## Bostok

Just your average 80’s Vostok transaction: cheap, hopefully authentic, needing a clean but still good looking with that radial brushing and all chrome look, interesting catalogue ‘’neighbors’’ and not that common model, a long, interesting story never to be known, etc…


----------



## mariomart

I'm looking forward to cleaning and repairing this one 

New crystal and a black bezel will do the trick.


----------



## audiomagnate

I went over to the dark side and bought a new non-Russian today. I need a chrono and can't swing a Strela or Okean right now.


----------



## thewatchadude

I wanted a chronograph too. So I bought that one, just arrived today. I didn't check authenticity before, should I have?


----------



## elsoldemayo

thewatchadude said:


> I wanted a chronograph too. So I bought that one, just arrived today. I didn't check authenticity before, should I have?


Seconds subdial hand looks too short so possibly replaced. Most important would be to the movement to see if it's appropriate to the dial. Polmax's site is the best authority we have on that.


----------



## Kamburov

Bit too busy to post these days, but I had to stop for a minute for this one. Treasure hunting on the cheap is always fun, but this 5 o'clock raketa is my first.
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Bit too busy to post these days, but I had to stop for a minute for this one. Treasure hunting on the cheap is always fun, but this 5 o'clock raketa is my first.
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13195533


Nice. One of the few soviets (especially Raketas) that had its own bracelet. This unique soviet design used to be somewhat rare some years ago but they are now very common and cheap.

I recently received the brother and will be adding it to my site in the next couple days:


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> I recently received the brother and will be adding it to my site in the next couple days


That one is prettier, and very interesting end links. The chromed bracelets may be original but the sweat is killing them. I guess I won't be wearing it much (if at all), but I will keep one in the collection as a curiosity.
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> That one is prettier, and very interesting end links. The chromed bracelets may be original but the sweat is killing them. I guess I won't be wearing it much (if at all), but I will keep one in the collection as a curiosity.
> Ivan


Yes, I think it's important to try to collect all the watches that are unique to the soviet watch industry such as Copernicus, Big Zero, etc. (hmm, Raketa has its share and then some).

The problem with the gold one I posted is that the plating is not very thick and it is quite hard to find one without considerable brassing. Mine has almost no brassing.


----------



## Kamburov

I got the Poljot that I inquired about the other day. You and Dashiell advised me to wait for a better option, and maybe I should've listened. Not because the small corrosion spots were uncleanable, the dial is still alright (if not looked through a macro lens). The annoying part is that it's also bent on one or two places, like someone wasn't very careful while taking it out. It's not visible on the frontal photos that the seller provided, but that dial is very reflective and they are visible on avery other light angle that there is. 
It is what it is, I can't be a great success every time. It doesn't stop me from having a drink about it.
Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

Kamburov said:


> I got the Poljot that I inquired about the other day. You and Dashiell advised me to wait for a better option, and maybe I should've listened. Not because the small corrosion spots were uncleanable, the dial is still alright (if not looked through a macro lens). The annoying part is that it's also bent on one or two places, like someone wasn't very careful while taking it out. It's not visible on the frontal photos that the seller provided, but that dial is very reflective and they are visible on avery other light angle that there is.
> It is what it is, I can't be a great success every time. It doesn't stop me from having a drink about it.
> Ivan


It looks pretty nice to me. Congrats on another nice addition to your Vympel collection.


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> It looks pretty nice to me. Congrats on another nice addition to your Vympel collection.


Thanks, Kevin! I actulally got it with the idea to get it for you, if it was in a better condition, and if you liked it ofcourse. Closer inspection showed damage and bumps on the dial that are not well cought on photographs. Will keep my eyes open for a better one, comrade!
It's only my second one, but that still counts as a collection 
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

Kamburov said:


> I got the Poljot that I inquired about the other day. You and Dashiell advised me to wait for a better option, and maybe I should've listened.


I've been known to buy "placeholder watches" -- that is, those which I wanted bad enough to own *now*, even if I knew I could find a better one down the road.

If you find you don't warm up to this watch, I'd consider it the same way. You can always flip this one and get a nice one later. And until then, you have something pretty dang nice to wear


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> I've been known to buy "placeholder watches" -- that is, those which I wanted bad enough to own *now*, even if I knew I could find a better one down the road.
> 
> If you find you don't warm up to this watch, I'd consider it the same way. You can always flip this one and get a nice one later. And until then, you have something pretty dang nice to wear


Exactly the way I approached this one (and others)! I get to satisfy my curiosity, and the money spent on it are by no means lost. It's much better than looking at catalogues and tons of internet photographs of a watch that I'm interested in. I still consider this a successful buy as the watch is quite nice and very wearable. 
"Placeholder watch", I've been looking for the proper words to describe it  Thanks! That goes straight into my "watch collector dictionary".
Ivan


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finally got a Raketa Amphibian for my collection 









Now I just need a Slava Amphibian and a Vostok 300m...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102

Just ordered off of E-Bay


----------



## pantazis2010

Saw this a while ago and fell in love...








Unfortunately I don't remember the forum member who posted this beauty so I can thank him!

So yesterday, I received this:




















I think it cries for diver's rubber, especially a Seiko Z22 (if only I could make it fit!), but il looks great on the meranom 20mm diver's rally IMHO.

Thank you forum member for the inspiration and I hope you don't mind that a watch like yours, will be snorkeling and spear fishing in the amazing beaches of Macedonia! (the original one that actually has sun and sea..)


----------



## pantazis2010

Saw this a while ago and fell in love...
View attachment 13203541


Unfortunately I don't remember the forum member who posted this beauty so I can thank him!

So yesterday, I received this:
View attachment 13203547
View attachment 13203565


I think it cries for diver's rubber, especially a Seiko Z22 (if only I could make it fit!), but il looks great on the meranom 20mm diver's rally IMHO.

So thank you forum member for the inspiration and I hope you don't mind that a watch similar to yours (the Neptune caseback does all the difference;-)), will be snorkeling and spear fishing in the amazing beaches of Macedonia! (the original one that actually and beyond dispute is full of sun and sea...)

Thank you again!

View attachment 13203549


----------



## pantazis2010

Double post! Please delete the older one(#1543) Thank you!


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Bauta

kabanofff said:


> View attachment 13209005


How is the bracelet?


----------



## Patski

I couldn't resist....


----------



## elsoldemayo

Patski said:


> I couldn't resist....


Neither could I...


----------



## thewatchadude

I resisted the full lume dial.

But not this one:

https://vostokwatches.ru/image/cache/data/se-2018/420b05/Vostok_Amphibia_SE_2431_420b05-01-max-1800.jpg


----------



## Kamburov

It's not exactly soviet, but I've been looking to buy a good condition/good price one for quite a while. The bulgarian made Buletronic, specially produced for the delegates of the 12th congress of the Bulgarian Communist Party in 1981. I was a kid back then, and the only thing I remember from that year is hearing Pink Floyd's "The Wall" for the first time. 
The other cool thing about this watch is that it's a steel case with 20mm lugs.
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> It's not exactly soviet, but I've been looking to buy a good condition/good price one for quite a while. The bulgarian made Buletronic, specially produced for the delegates of the 12th congress of the Bulgarian Communist Party in 1981. I was a kid back then, and the only thing I remember from that year is hearing Pink Floyd's "The Wall" for the first time.
> The other cool thing about this watch is that it's a steel case with 20mm lugs.
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 13220877
> 
> View attachment 13220881


Wow, that's a really unusual and nice watch, comrade.

Somehow I find it hard to associate Bulgaria with Pink Floyd but your presence on this forum has altered a number of my perceptions about Bulgaria.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Wow, that's a really unusual and nice watch, comrade.
> 
> Somehow I find it hard to associate Bulgaria with Pink Floyd but your presence on this forum has altered a number of my perceptions about Bulgaria.


Thanks, schnurrp! 1981 was a year of celebrations in Bulgaria, as it was 1300 years since the first Bulgarian state was established on the Balkans (year 681). Respectivly the communist party congress was a big deal that year, so they prepared the watches in a big hurry. The tale is the factory staff worked 3 days and nights without rest, and the last watches were brought to the congress hall one hour before the official opening. So hopefully noone was sent to labour camp. The guy responsible for the back engraving misspelled the brand name, but I hope he got away with that too. 
That year (my first school year) I probably took part in many parades, banner wavings, slogan shouting and singing, but I honestly don't remember any of it.
However, I clearly remember my uncle playing the coolest music I ever heard, on his reel to reel magnetofon. I didn't speak english then, but now I know they were singing "We don't need no education..."  
The irony of that
Ivan


----------



## mroatman

Two special commemoratives in the mail.


----------



## Straight_time

I had already seen (but unfortunately not bought :roll the Luch before, but what's the other one? A Kama?


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> but what's the other one? A Kama?


Both are World Festival commemoratives, as far as I know.

Indeed, I believe it's a Kama (good eye). At least, I hope so because that would suggest it's all-original. I've only seen one other before, but it had Sputnik hands and in general looked a bit more franken-y to me.









Here are some more photos from the listing. It appears to have the correct Q2-1957 movement, just like other watches produced for the 1957 festival. I think it's all correct.


----------



## 24h

New wider Superluminova hands for Amphibia and Komandirskie from Favinov on eBay :-!:-!:-!
Brand new items listed today (I heard that blue and green lume paint are coming next week also if anyone is interested)!
Also purchased a SS bezel with Superluminova pip for my new Komandirskie mod.


----------



## kev80e

These arrived whilst I was away.


----------



## YanKristian

and


----------



## elsoldemayo

kev80e said:


> These arrived whilst I was away.


You should go away more often!


----------



## kev80e

So much for no more Railway watches.


----------



## sholxgt

Bought my first Russian watch. Also made my first post! Hello All!


----------



## Kamburov

sholxgt said:


> Bought my first Russian watch. Also made my first post! Hello All!


Congrats, comrade! A tank is a good way to start your soviet journey  
Welcome to the forum!
Ivan


----------



## 24h

sholxgt said:


> Bought my first Russian watch. Also made my first post! Hello All!
> View attachment 13227579


Nice! I saw to people with that dial today.
I have a Komandirskie coming in the mail that I'm putting that dial on


----------



## sholxgt

Thanks for the welcome and the replies! I've looked around and have no idea of the age. The eBay listing said '80-'90, but who knows? The current listings don't seem to have the arrow pointer on the bezel, so I'm guessing it's not new in really bad shape. Hoping it's older.

At least it's running ok so far. Only 12 hours into ownership, but it seems to be keeping reasonable time.

Looking at a Maktime now on eBay. Maybe this will be joined by a second Russian watch soon. Overall, I'm impressed. My only other automatic experience has been Seiko 5 and a Rolex. Seems similar to my Seiko 5.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

sholxgt said:


> ...I've looked around and have no idea of the age. The eBay listing said '80-'90, but who knows?


Given the dial doesn't say made in USSR or made in Russia, I'd guess this dates from the early '90s transition period.


----------



## John_Frum

Bought a 090660m from meranom last year. Was looking a 710 Ministry but saw the SE 420B05. Antimagnetic. 24 hours. Sniper dial. Lumed numerals. Modified hands. Could not resist. On its way from Russia. My 2nd Amphibian.


----------



## miquel99

This inusual vintage gold filled bracelet to wear a Luch 2209


----------



## Slm643

*Re: Question re: a Poljot Chronograph*

Just got from the Mail person! I am stoked! Plastic is still on the crystal and bracelet.. Except for the last photo it's just on the bracelet, I've got a BluShark Nato just waiting! Give me some time with my new baby! Sorry I posted this in the wrong thread I was just so excited to get it I couldn't see straight....









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

*Re: Question re: a Poljot Chronograph*



Slm643 said:


> Sorry I posted this in the wrong thread I was just so excited to get it I couldn't see straight....


Fixed it for you


----------



## schnurrp

Square First Moscow Sekonda - I've been looking for one with this textured dial and when I saw this one in decent shape with what looks like its original gold mesh band, I couldn't resist. I am puzzled by the crown, however. Doesn't look like the usual worn out item, and I wouldn't expect one worn smooth going by the condition of the rest of the watch, but no slots?

Don't _remember_ having seen this watch/band combination before.

























Seller accepted my offer of just over $40/delivered.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp, congrats on the new addition to your (I presume big) seconda collection! Guess you'll have to keep your fingers dry while winding it  The crown looks gold-plated and not a polished brass, and if not most practical it certainly looks stylish. Custom made? :think:
I also added a gold-plated Poljot. Rather small model, but couldn't resist that condition and the nicely working 2209. Pity my wife doesn't wear mechanical watches anymore.






















Well, and another big zero case Raketa. I must be collecting them.















No movement shot, but it can't be too bad.


----------



## Chascomm

The proof of the crown will be in the winding. If you find it very difficult to wind with a smooth crown, then you can take this to be extremely worn rather than extremely over-styled.


----------



## Kamburov

Things have been piling lately, but no time to post. So there it is


















































The Prim is not exactly soviet, but close enough, and too pretty to ignore. The black Raketa is a bit of a puzzle for me. This dial and red second hand I've seen in a differen case type. Seems authentic, but the combination is not present in catalogs.

Ivan


----------



## haha

Nice pieces. 
Were Prim popular in Bulgaria ?


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Nice pieces.
> Were Prim popular in Bulgaria ?


Thanks! I should think so. As an eastern block brands Prim and Ruhla were quite popular. I've had quite a few from both, but I don't usually keep them (this one I will). I'm very impressed with them, very solid and well working movements, with quite a following arround the world. Prim also happens to be still alive in Czeck republic, and I've sold some watches back to czeck buyers. I might start collecting them, though.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Double post


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> schnurrp, congrats on the new addition to your (I presume big) seconda collection!


Thanks, Ivan. Sekonda collection is not so big but I do like them especially the ones with their possibly original straps and bracelets unlike most soviet watches which were sold without straps.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Thanks! I should think so. As an eastern block brands Prim and Ruhla were quite popular. I've had quite a few from both, but I don't usually keep them (this one I will). I'm very impressed with them, very solid and well working movements, with quite a following arround the world. Prim also happens to be still alive in Czeck republic, and I've sold some watches back to czeck buyers. I might start collecting them, though.
> Ivan


Like the soviets, Prim started using quality french movements from Lip, that sure helped at the beginning. They're one of the very few exceptions from the communist period that people are still proud of here.
The situation is a little more complicated today, since there are two companies fighting for the name Prim ! One sells cheap ...... watches imported from C... and the other, supposedly respecting the heritage, sells nostalgic watches at delirious prices. Even the new Raketas seem cheap compared to them !


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Thanks, Ivan. Sekonda collection is not so big but I do like them especially the ones with their possibly original straps and bracelets unlike most soviet watches which were sold without straps.


At least with the Secondas bracelets seem to be of better quality. Many of the bracelets for the brass cased watches are brass too, finding one in a decent condition is a challenge (if not NOS). I still think the soviets and now the russians are not very big on bracelets. Even now most people buying amphybias throw away the standard bracelet, and put on something better looking. 
I don't think the crown is the extremely worn type, the edge is too sharp, and they tend to turn more mushroom like. My personal best guess is that it's from a quartz watch, as they don't need much of a winding, and time setting happens twice in a year and at battery change. Just a thought.



> ... and the other, supposedly respecting the heritage, sells nostalgic watches at delirious prices. Even the new Raketas seem cheap compared to them !


That's the one I was reffering to, they also have a restoration service. Can't afford them, but certainly the old Prims were watches to be proud of, with quality above average. Never attempted a repair on one, never had to. Only once I transferred a ballance, that's it. I have contacts around the world that will buy anything I find, Prims do have a very big following. I'm still waiting to score a good condition Prim Sport diver (for myself). I just let this one go, and it's flying to Brno.
View attachment 13238999


I'm sure one of the other few exeptions you mentioned is Skoda, I grew up around one


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> That's the one I was reffering to, they also have a restoration service. Can't afford them, but certainly the old Prims were watches to be proud of, with quality above average. Never attempted a repair on one, never had to. Only once I transferred a ballance, that's it. I have contacts around the world that will buy anything I find, Prims do have a very big following. I'm still waiting to score a good condition Prim Sport diver (for myself). I just let this one go, and it's flying to Brno.
> View attachment 13238999
> 
> 
> I'm sure one of the other few exeptions you mentioned is Skoda, I grew up around one


Yep, i regularly see Sport Igen renovated by them on sale around 600 euros. More than renovated actually, since they replace the case by a stainless steel one. I only have a couple Prims, those i would like are overpriced in my opinion, so still waiting for an opportunity...

Skoda is appreciated and successful here, but there are also mixed feelings about them since it's not really a czech firm anymore.


----------



## Ipse

I took advantage of today's eBay promo (15$ off 75$ plus 8% eBay dollars back) and got this one I was eyeballing for a while ...a 710615 + Pepsi bezel and silicone strap.

Not the actual picture of what I got (since I got it in pieces...)


----------



## 24h

Ipse said:


> I took advantage of today's eBay promo (15$ off 75$ plus 8% eBay dollars back) and got this one I was eyeballing for a while ...a 710615 + Pepsi bezel and silicone strap.
> 
> Not the actual picture of what I got (since I got it in pieces...)


ALMOST took advantage of that promo today, but even with $15 off I didn't do it.
I know $15 is not that much in the scope of things, but I've been eyeing a 3133 that sonneflasche has on eBay.
I'll probably end up waiting and getting it from Poljot24 instead, because it seems like they have much better customer service as well as a 2 year warranty although it's more expensive.


----------



## kev80e

A Sarjentskie , I think that's how to spell it.


----------



## Kamburov

Serjantskie. Nice one, I see it for the first time! Do they have all army ranks on these watches? Generalskie, Oficerskie, Serjantskie, Komandirskie, ... Flotskie... are there others?
Ivan


----------



## kev80e

Kamburov said:


> Serjantskie. Nice one, I see it for the first time! Do they have all army ranks on these watches? Generalskie, Oficerskie, Serjantskie, Komandirskie, ... Flotskie... are there others?
> Ivan


I have a general and officer and a few komandirskie so nice to add this


----------



## CrusadesOClock

Kamburov said:


> Serjantskie. Nice one, I see it for the first time! Do they have all army ranks on these watches? Generalskie, Oficerskie, Serjantskie, Komandirskie, ... Flotskie... are there others?
> Ivan


Admiralskie I think?


----------



## mariomart

CrusadesOClock said:


> Admiralskie I think?


Definitely a Serjantskie. There are a few threads on this model. Here's Dash's which is in fantastic condition https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/serjantskie

Nice catch


----------



## johndozier

A luch single hander-at the price, I could not see not trying one.


----------



## endotreated

Got that today. Been wanting one for a couple of years.


----------



## Kamburov

CrusadesOClock said:


> Admiralskie I think?


Thanks! Totally forgot about that one.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Bought 2 additional Replacement Crystals after i learned my lesson today.

#1 don´t use a Dremel to polish out Scratches
#2 if you ignore #1 don´t go too fast and try to clean the residue with IPA afterwards.

Now i´m without my precious MilSubDude for a couple of Weeks..


----------



## haha

Latest arrivals (the Prims were sold together with the scuba dude. They probably won't stay home)


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Latest arrivals (the Prims were sold together with the scuba dude. They probably won't stay home)


Nice bunch, congrats! The Prims still have a very good resale value and it all looks like a good deal. That raketa looks very pretty!

I'll add another raketa















and something that is not even a watch or a clock, but I love analog instruments.








Baro/thermo/hygrometer for my balcony.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Nice bunch, congrats! The Prims still have a very good resale value and it all looks like a good deal. That raketa looks very pretty!
> 
> and something that is not even a watch or a clock, but I love analog instruments.
> 
> Baro/thermo/hygrometer for my balcony.


Thanks.
The Prims will probably pay for the Amphibian :-d
I really like the design of the case of the Raketa 2209. Now i just hope i can get one of the rarer, more original dials.

Your baro/thermo/hygrometer looks great, i want one !!


----------



## Ipse

Kamburov said:


> and something that is not even a watch or a clock, but I love analog instruments.
> View attachment 13250231
> 
> 
> Baro/thermo/hygrometer for my balcony.


I'm dating myself, but I had one as a kid and it was fascinating to watch the pressure and humidity changes...this was even before I fully understood how physics explains it 
Nice object - despite not being a watch ....hehehe.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Thanks.
> The Prims will probably pay for the Amphibian :-d
> I really like the design of the case of the Raketa 2209. Now i just hope i can get one of the rarer, more original dials.
> 
> Your baro/thermo/hygrometer looks great, i want one !!


I can't show my retro Neptune, as it is waiting for a crystal replacement and a silver seconds hand, but it is an iconic watch, and that's the original bracelet.

Finding a dial/movement is so much easier than finding a good gold-plated case like this. It is still a very nice watch the way it is now.

The barometer was something I found by chance today, never seen one before. Little story behind this purchase.
Filmmaker friends of mine decided to make a miniature reproductions of famous movies, for an exibition of theirs. When they got to this scene of Charles Chaplin's "Modern times"








they called me for advice. So I went to another friend's antique shop, and said "I need a couple of old clocks to gut the wheels out of them.". He took me to a pile of clocks, I picked three of them, and there in the corner was this barotool. 
So I owe this one to Mr. Chaplin 
Ivan


----------



## sideways2




----------



## Cody_Fox23

I bought this sweet Raketa! I know nothing about it other than it was love at first sight. I'm so happy with this purchase. Hope you all like it!


----------



## thewatchadude

That's à great watch ! Not only these un usual case and lugs but also the very nice dial color. Congrats !


----------



## Kamburov

Cody_Fox23 said:


> I bought this sweet Raketa! I know nothing about it other than it was love at first sight. I'm so happy with this purchase. Hope you all like it!


Congrats, and welcome to the forum! Very unusual watch, I see it for the first time. Can you post a shot of the back of the case, if it's not too much trouble?
Ivan


----------



## endotreated

New strap


----------



## audiomagnate

Nice! What are the details on that strap?


endotreated said:


> New strap


----------



## 24h

audiomagnate said:


> Nice! What are the details on that strap?


Breitling Twin Pro Rubber Strap


----------



## Jake_P

I'm not a bracelet kinda guy but I thought I'd take a punt on a fine Milanese brushed bracelet on my 420 Amphibia and it wears really well, and feels like quite a 'tooly' watch now. The final step is to try out the two brushed crown offerings that are en route as we speak.. the only other thing I'd like to try is 'Favinov's' Superluminova version of this dial which I know 24h bought recently and looks great. I'd love the white indices to be that nice retro cream colour and I think the by product of using Superluminova is that it kind of looks like that. Can you confirm 24h?


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> I'm not a bracelet kinda guy but I thought I'd take a punt on a fine Milanese brushed bracelet on my 420 Amphibia and it wears really well, and feels like quite a 'tooly' watch now. The final step is to try out the two brushed crown offerings that are en route as we speak.. the only other thing I'd like to try is 'Favinov's' Superluminova version of this dial which I know 24h bought recently and looks great. I'd love the white indices to be that nice retro cream colour and I think the by product of using Superluminova is that it kind of looks like that. Can you confirm 24h?


Yes, the lume paint looks like an off-white/cream color in normal light.
Did you ever order some of the Superluminova hands?


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Yes, the lume paint looks like an off-white/cream color in normal light.
> Did you ever order some of the Superluminova hands?


Ha, not ordered yet! I'm still going around in circles about what the hell I actually want - when will this stop?? I ordered a backup set of stock hands that I wanted to have a go at painting for a bit of fun..I invested in some close detail head magnifiers (they look ridiculous on my head) to make the job easier..I fully expect once I've messed up the experiment, I'll just order some from a pro. I still would like the chunky (non paddle) hands but no-one seems to make any for the Vostok's. I see plenty of SKX sets and annoyingly they all look great..I don't think my skills are currently up to hand broaching to allow for the difference in pinion size!


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Ha, not ordered yet! I'm still going around in circles about what the hell I actually want - when will this stop?? I ordered a backup set of stock hands that I wanted to have a go at painting for a bit of fun..I invested in some close detail head magnifiers (they look ridiculous on my head) to make the job easier..I fully expect once I've messed up the experiment, I'll just order some from a pro. I still would like the chunky (non paddle) hands but no-one seems to make any for the Vostok's. I see plenty of SKX sets and annoyingly they all look great..I don't think my skills are currently up to hand broaching to allow for the difference in pinion size!


Do you mean "chunky" like this?
Maybe you can get experience at painting hands and make me a red second hand :-d:-!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Do you mean "chunky" like this?
> Maybe you can get experience at painting hands and make me a red second hand :-d:-!


Nope! Slab hands..like these:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-76.html

I may just go ahead and buy them..

Haha, *if* I have *any* success painting hands, you'll be the first to know.. 

edit: I made a thread about these hands recently, but just found that WUS thread link that already touched on them..


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Nope! Slab hands..like these:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-76.html
> 
> I may just go ahead and buy them..
> 
> Haha, *if* I have *any* success painting hands, you'll be the first to know..
> 
> edit: I made a thread about these hands recently, but just found that WUS thread link that already touched on them..


Did you also check here?


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> Did you also check here?


Yup, I've been there too  Dr.Seikostain has some great looking sets but no flat slab hands (for Vostok's anyway). I guess it doesn't really fit into the overall aesthetic so I can understand it..


----------



## 24h

Jake_P said:


> Yup, I've been there too  Dr.Seikostain has some great looking sets but no flat slab hands (for Vostok's anyway). I guess it doesn't really fit into the overall aesthetic so I can understand it..


Oops, I thought he had them. So many choices!


----------



## Jake_P

24h said:


> So many choices!


My ultimate Achilles heel!


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

First Parts arrived. Looks Promising.
Waiting for Meranom and favinov Orders to arrive...


----------



## Xspect

I couldn't decide which version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

audiomagnate said:


> Nice! What are the details on that strap?


Thanks! I'm loving it!


----------



## Malakim

Just got this, the "Nighthawk", from the "new to me" brand Umnyashov. Seems solidly made, with a Poljot 31681 movement.


----------



## Jake_P

Uncle_Kraut said:


> First Parts arrived. Looks Promising.
> Waiting for Meranom and favinov Orders to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 13255957


Can you tell me where you sourced that dial please? Thanks


----------



## Horloge17

Malakim said:


> Just got this, the "Nighthawk", from the "new to me" brand Umnyashov. Seems solidly made, with a Poljot 31681 movement.


Nice looking watch and that 31681 will go nicely with the 31670 in your AS.V1-G


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Jake_P said:


> Uncle_Kraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Parts arrived. Looks Promising.
> Waiting for Meranom and favinov Orders to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me where you sourced that dial please? Thanks
Click to expand...

Sure, it's the "SuperOceano" Dial from yobokies


----------



## GuessWho

Been a while since I got a new Vostok, I sold my Radio Room last week so I figured I would need a replacement


----------



## Uros TSI

03/1992 Komandirski with box and papers.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7

Tks


----------



## Sansoni7

Tks


----------



## pechamuha

Kgb









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965

Not a Watch today:





I have this one waiting for the appropriate clothes:


----------



## Kamburov

Already have this model








but when I saw the cyrilic version I just couldn't help it (seller's photo)








can't wait to put my hands on it when I get it.
Ivan


----------



## Hamstur

Have an Air-King inbound now, but the only thing I bought today was Simple Green Yard Odor hose spray cause my dog has the runs and it smells wicked out back...


----------



## 24h

Bought a new T-34 Tank dial with Superluminova from Favinov today.
There were two versions available, but I opted for the one with only the dots lumed. The full lumed version is cool, but I couldn't spend the same amount I paid for the Komandirskie on a dial :-!


----------



## haha

I am now the proud and happy owner of the three original Vympels (just need to replace this case by an original one before to take family pictures) b-)


----------



## haha

Am I the only one buying watches :-d

Ugly picture, but this Poljot is in a really great condition. And she feels so good about it that it makes her run really, really fast :-s


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Am I the only one buying watches :-d
> 
> Ugly picture, but this Poljot is in a really great condition. And she feels so good about it that it makes her run really, really fast :-s


They are both very nice, the start is hard to find in that condition without being overpriced. The Poljot's ballance spring is probably tangled or touching the ballance bridge, not a big issue :-!
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> They are both very nice, the start is hard to find in that condition without being overpriced. The Poljot's ballance spring is probably tangled or touching the ballance bridge, not a big issue :-!
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan. I don't worry too much about the Poljot. I'd rather have a watch working too well than not at all.
Every time i find a Start in this condition, i can't help buying it :-d


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Every time i find a Start in this condition, i can't help buying it :-d


I totally understand you. I've been staring at this one for weeks in a local site








but there's no "What I haven't bought yet" thread to post it. It's about $50 and that's what's been holding me back. It's not that much, and I may not find a better condition in this price range.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> I totally understand you. I've been staring at this one for weeks in a local site
> View attachment 13275101
> 
> 
> but there's no "What I haven't bought yet" thread to post it. It's about $50 and that's what's been holding me back. It's not that much, and I may not find a better condition in this price range.


For 50$ i would at least want the original second hand, especially since it looks really nice and is part of this watch's character.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> For 50$ i would at least want the original second hand, especially since it looks really nice and is part of this watch's character.


The thing is, I do have one in my spares 
I've been busy lately, but may send an offer for it. Hard to find one with the lume in this condition.


----------



## schnurrp

haha said:


> For 50$ i would at least want the original second hand, especially since it looks really nice and is part of this watch's character.


Not all have the dauphine hand. The conventional hand goes with the smaller sub-dial. It's legit.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> The thing is, I do have one in my spares
> I've been busy lately, but may send an offer for it. Hard to find one with the lume in this condition.


All good then |>



schnurrp said:


> Not all have the dauphine hand. The conventional hand goes with the smaller sub-dial. It's legit.
> 
> View attachment 13275271


Thanks for the tip. I thought all the blue/black hands versions were supposed to have the dauphine second hand.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Thanks for the tip. I thought all the blue/black hands versions were supposed to have the dauphine second hand.


Thanks, schnurrp! Me too, I thought they are replacement. Now, that I think of it, that would be a lot of Start watches with exactly the same replaced second hands  That explains it.


----------



## schnurrp

From Antonov's collection:









Mine:









Mroatman:









Is catalog wrong? Yes, I think it is:


----------



## haha

schnurrp said:


> Is catalog wrong? Yes, I think it is:
> 
> View attachment 13276021


Serious accusation ! You wouldn't have lived long in the 1950's :-d

A couple of mine








This reminds me I'm still looking for the correct hands for the left one.


----------



## Kamburov

Mine of that model is in a pretty bad shape, so I never posted it in the forum. What the heck, here it is








And just to stay on the thread's topic, here's what I bought today. 








Not in the ultimate shape, although I replaced the second hand and crown, as they were golden/too worn respectively.
What is special about this Raketa TV model, is that it's quite big and lugs are 20mm., which is a bit unusual for soviet era watches.
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> I totally understand you. I've been staring at this one for weeks in a local site
> View attachment 13275101
> 
> 
> but there's no "What I haven't bought yet" thread to post it. It's about $50 and that's what's been holding me back. It's not that much, and I may not find a better condition in this price range.


This one is different from the usual: small sub-dial, conventional hand, sub-divided second marks.

I had thought only the large sub-dial (obliterates "6") with dauphine hand had usable sub-divided second marks.


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> This one is different from the usual: small sub-dial, conventional hand, sub-divided second marks.
> 
> I had thought only the large sub-dial (obliterates "6") with dauphine hand had usable sub-divided second marks.


Didn't notice that, but then you know the starts much better than me  Now that you mentioned it, I googled it and spotted at least two identical examples. One had a movement shot, and the date is exactly as on the one I posted - 4-57. Maybe a quincidence, and maybe they are just from the same batch. 
Maybe I should just buy it and get it over with :roll:


----------



## mariomart

Here's mine for what it's worth  I'm enjoying the party atmosphere in here :-!


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> Mine of that model is in a pretty bad shape, so I never posted it in the forum. What the heck, here it is
> View attachment 13276547
> 
> 
> And just to stay on the thread's topic, here's what I bought today.
> View attachment 13276551
> 
> 
> Not in the ultimate shape, although I replaced the second hand and crown, as they were golden/too worn respectively.
> What is special about this Raketa TV model, is that it's quite big and lugs are 20mm., which is a bit unusual for soviet era watches.
> Ivan


I like this watch, Ivan, and used to own one but I opted out for the Minsk version because it didn't have the clutter of the day/date on the dial.

Cases appears to be identical which doesn't happen too often between factories.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/W1rpDjJ8ia9SR9Wz9


----------



## schnurrp

Your START not a good candidate for "before/after"?


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Your START not a good candidate for "before/after"?


Maybe that's already the "after".


----------



## ZoKet

This beauty just came from Meranom, Vostok Komandirskie 65054. I saw it has a name too '' Darkbull'' 
24 hours clear dial, with day on 6 position, 200 mt water resist and all with an affordable price...


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Maybe that's already the "after".


More or less  It was one of my first soviets in the collection, and I contemplated doing a B&A on it. Sadly it's not possible. The laquer layer is thicker and quite fragile. The scratch spots are removed laquer, and I can not restore that. I can't remove the laquer, as everything else will go with it. So I got stuck with this, and decided to keep it as it is. I prefer keeping it with that vintage look. The only thing I'm willing to try is repainting/reluming the hands, and that's about it.
Your Luch is much more sophisticated with that 2206. Even the gold-plated colored dial Raketa models are much classier than mine. The truth is I wanted this one








now that would be a good B&A, but it costed good $60, so I bought this for $15 as consolation prize, and to check how it feels. I'm still trying to think of other 20mm. lug soviet models. This seems to be my first.


----------



## Kamburov

ZoKet said:


> This beauty just came from Meranom, Vostok Komandirskie 65054. I saw it has a name too '' Darkbull''
> 24 hours clear dial, with day on 6 position, 200 mt water resist and all with an affordable price...


Congrats, and welcome to the forum!
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> . I'm still trying to think of other 20mm. lug soviet models. This seems to be my first.


Do you have this iconic case from Petrodvorets? It has 20mm lugs:


----------



## schnurrp

schnurrp said:


> Do you have this iconic case from Petrodvorets? It has 20mm lugs:
> 
> View attachment 13276939
> 
> 
> View attachment 13276957


Also:


----------



## Kamburov

schnurrp said:


> Do you have this iconic case from Petrodvorets? It has 20mm lugs:


Thanks! No, I don't have one, and I never realised it's 20mm. Just thought the case is smaller on these.


----------



## thewatchadude

Guys, one question for you. Does the Raketa Atom exist in a cyrillic dial version? I only saw the English version so far.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

thewatchadude said:


> Guys, one question for you. Does the Raketa Atom exist in a cyrillic dial version? I only saw the English version so far.


There must be some Cyrillic ones out there:


----------



## haha

schnurrp said:


> Do you have this iconic case from Petrodvorets? It has 20mm lugs:
> 
> View attachment 13276939
> 
> 
> View attachment 13276957


One of my favorite cases ! I have the Atom in chrome version and gold plated airplane.

Here's another case with 20mm lugs


----------



## Uros TSI

New Neptun.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

An only bid got me this for £8.95 . No idea if it is chrome or steel , I just like it.


----------



## 24h

Definitely not a Russian watch, but I purchased this today for a little under $8.
I baby my watches, even if they are relatively inexpensive...maybe because I would be too disappointed if I damaged one that I modded?
Anyways, just needed something for doing chores that I didn't have to worry about damaging.









Most likely will solder a new LED into this watch because I heard it's terrible and I have extras laying around :-!


----------



## vintorez

24h said:


> Definitely not a Russian watch, but I purchased this today for a little under $8.
> I baby my watches, even if they are relatively inexpensive...maybe because I would be too disappointed if I damaged one that I modded?
> Anyways, just needed something for doing chores that I didn't have to worry about damaging.
> 
> View attachment 13288573
> 
> 
> Most likely will solder a new LED into this watch because I heard it's terrible and I have extras laying around :-!


I've wanted to get this too. It's cheap but has an interesting (if dark) history.

"the Casio F-91W digital watch was declared to be 'the sign of al-Qaeda' and a contributing factor to continued detention of prisoners by the analysts stationed at Guantanamo Bay. Briefing documents used to train staff in assessing the threat level of new detainees advise that possession of the F-91W - available online for as little as £4 - suggests the wearer has been trained in bomb making by al-Qaeda in Afghanistan."


----------



## 24h

vintorez said:


> I've wanted to get this too. It's cheap but has an interesting (if dark) history.
> 
> "the Casio F-91W digital watch was declared to be 'the sign of al-Qaeda' and a contributing factor to continued detention of prisoners by the analysts stationed at Guantanamo Bay. Briefing documents used to train staff in assessing the threat level of new detainees advise that possession of the F-91W - available online for as little as £4 - suggests the wearer has been trained in bomb making by al-Qaeda in Afghanistan."


I also read that about this watch. It's unfortunate that the F-91W is sometimes known for that, but what can you do?
Can't let the actions of a few ruin something for the masses! |>


----------



## Rocket1991

24h said:


> I also read that about this watch. It's unfortunate that the F-91W is sometimes known for that, but what can you do?
> Can't let the actions of a few ruin something for the masses! |>


for 8 $ you get Chinese fake one.


----------



## 24h

Rocket1991 said:


> for 8 $ you get Chinese fake one.


We'll see...none of the comments indicate that it is a knockoff.
If it does happen to be fake, the listing indicates it is genuine Casio branded and I will just get my money back.


----------



## Rocket1991

24h said:


> We'll see...none of the comments indicate that it is a knockoff.
> If it does happen to be fake, the listing indicates it is genuine Casio branded and I will just get my money back.


It will work as good as real one. Someone posted fake with casio test pass. At this state there is very little difference. I got two Casios from Walmart and i am not sure how genuine they are. One was shaky from second year (F105) and another one (DW6900) does not have working auto el.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/yet-another-f-91w-thread-genuine-fake-one-4736743.html


----------



## 24h

Rocket1991 said:


> It will work as good as real one. Someone posted fake with casio test pass. At this state there is very little difference. I got two Casios from Walmart and i am not sure how genuine they are. One was shaky from second year (F105) and another one (DW6900) does not have working auto el.


I guess I'll find out in a couple days.
It's not that I care about the quality for the price, it's more about the principle of buying a blatant knockoff of a watch and trying to pass it off as Casio.


----------



## CrusadesOClock

24h said:


> Definitely not a Russian watch, but I purchased this today for a little under $8.
> I baby my watches, even if they are relatively inexpensive...maybe because I would be too disappointed if I damaged one that I modded?
> Anyways, just needed something for doing chores that I didn't have to worry about damaging.
> 
> View attachment 13288573
> 
> 
> Most likely will solder a new LED into this watch because I heard it's terrible and I have extras laying around :-!


If that is a pic of the listing it looks legit to me, there are ways to tell though, blurred fonts etc. I have seen a few videos about it. So weird that China would fake a £9 watch and sell it for £7.

That said if I were you I would've gone for this Casio, if you have Amazon Prime you can get it for $14.45 atm (and you can trial prime for free if you haven't already). It's a great little watch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0094B79PA/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Rocket1991

It is actually really fascinating how Chinese knock offs went from crude to really precise copies. But they do manufacture them in China so no wanders. One thing stopped me from getting many Soviet watches was feeling of something off. I do remember originals and it does not feel right to buy close to original watch. So i clearly understand frustration.


----------



## 24h

Rocket1991 said:


> It is actually really fascinating how Chinese knock offs went from crude to really precise copies. But they do manufacture them in China so no wanders. One thing stopped me from getting many Soviet watches was feeling of something off. I do remember originals and it does not feel right to buy close to original watch. So i clearly understand frustration.


I would have no problem at all if it said Casio replica clearly on the listing or was exactly the same without the Casio branding. When they try to pass it off as genuine, that's an issue regardless of price.


----------



## Taraboste

Vostok Komandirskie 650540, in the mail from Meranom


----------



## jmreynolds

This gem from Meranom









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

CrusadesOClock said:


> If that is a pic of the listing it looks legit to me, there are ways to tell though, blurred fonts etc. I have seen a few videos about it. So weird that China would fake a £9 watch and sell it for £7.
> 
> That said if I were you I would've gone for this Casio, if you have Amazon Prime you can get it for $14.45 atm (and you can trial prime for free if you haven't already). It's a great little watch.


Definitely seems like a genuine Casio watch to me. Great deal for under $8!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Once again-I didn't buy it today, but I received it today

My winning bid was a whopping $5.50. I really liked the textured dial on this watch and was planning on swapping it to a different case and doing a hand swap, but once I got it, I decided to leave it as is. Especially since it is in such great condition. I just need a bund type strap for it, since I hate how skinny an 18mm band looks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> Once again-I didn't buy it today, but I received it today
> 
> My winning bid was a whopping $5.50. I really liked the textured dial on this watch and was planning on swapping it to a different case and doing a hand swap, but once I got it, I decided to leave it as is. Especially since it is in such great condition. I just need a bund type strap for it, since I hate how skinny an 18mm band looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought 18mm was a little small when I purchased my first Vostok, but then I remembered that I have 6.25" wrists and no forearms :-d :-d :-d
18mm probably suits me just fine, but it definitely looks small on larger wrists.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Favinov Hands came through the Letterbox.









Now it´s up to decide wich Set to use with this Dial.
I don´t know if i´m brave enough for Golden Hands?


----------



## audiomagnate

A really cheap Slava because I want to play with the double barreled movement.


----------



## system11

A Chaika Resonator, only issue is the blue bezel or dial are misaligned so I need to work out how it comes apart. Other than that it's in very nice shape.


----------



## miquel99

Congratulations. Are a lot of them misaligned. If you want read some about your new watch...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chaika-3050-first-analogic-quartz-ussr-made-4744599.html


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Got the Watch intended for the Dial and Strap from a few Posts up.
Really ugly Dial but the only Model with non white Bezel Indices.


----------



## pechamuha

Got this delivered today.
Strap is very bad, planning to get a replacement









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

I just bought this sweet timepice in Temryuk/Russia. Vostok Komandirskie 811241only 36$


----------



## Jasabor

I just bought this. And to be honest,i have no idea what it is. Yes,its a Russian watch,a Vostok. But is it a Komandirskie? Amphibia? ( noob-alert ) I always wanted a retro Russian watch and i liked the look of this one. Good price,i think and it comes with a leather Nato.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hey, last two months were full of work. I came to you friends with more stuff as usual. I had also found some few more, but I collect only Kirovskie, so...



Sunny-gold Kirovskije from the left is close to perfect - I have two of them, first is mint, so if someone is interested to make a barter, than...


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Please, have a look also on something very interesting - one of that little Kirovskije has a bit different dial. That is why I put there two for comparisement (one I had before in my collection).


----------



## schnurrp

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Please, have a look also on something very interesting - one of that little Kirovskije has a bit different dial. That is why I put there two for comparisement (one I had before in my collection).


Dials look pretty similar to me, comrade it's the hands that are different, no?


----------



## Neruda

Minor diferences - but they are present. For example, compare the "made in USSR" - it's spaced wider on the example on the right.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Yes, also logotype "Kirovskije" is different. Looks simillar, but it is another sign.


----------



## WilliamT1974

Got this in the mail today.

My only gripe is that the bracelet doesn't have a fitted endpiece to match up to the case.

Otherwise, it's a great watch that I'll enjoy having in the collection.









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

Just arrived....16 days to Canada....([email protected] Pic alert)


----------



## larand

After not buying anything for several months, I said "what the hell" and ordered a Komandirskie I've wanted for a while. It'll be my first after a string of Amphibias.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

larand said:


> After not buying anything for several months, I said "what the hell" and ordered a Komandirskie I've wanted for a while. It'll be my first after a string of Amphibias.


Komandirskie is nice for a change. I love how thin they are compared to my Amphibia!


----------



## Kamburov

Just made this impulsive purchase at about $30 delivered, from a local selling site. May be good for B&A, but I'll see when I get it.
Ivan


----------



## buddhawake

I got a Vostok 710526 and 710615. Now to wait for mail, 10 days or more. I need to figure out a way to add links (quite a few) or get a different steel band because I have huge wrists. I haven't worn a watch in over 10 years. Maybe one day I'll talk about how a fake rolex saved me from having to have incredibly painful and time consuming physical therapy.


----------



## Negroni

Didn't buy any watches, but I bought a few straps to compare to the straps/colours/designs I have so far.
A blue Tropic, black Rally, blue double weave Perlon, black Perlon and black/red NATO...all from cheapestnatostraps, will buy quality if one of them becomes a favourite.
Obligatory wrist shot is my 110650 with a Rally strap from my spares box (and bad lighting)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhawake

Did not buy today but received this Slava. Don't know anything about but I really like the feel of it. Can anyone tell me anything about it? Also I think I need two extra links for it to fit. I can get it closed but is tight. Anyone familiar with the bracelet?


----------



## Redletter

I didn't buy it today, but did receive it. Not convinced that it's 100% original, but I knew that when I made the purchase. It runs a 2602 movement as is going at around 4 minutes fast per day. I can live with that.


----------



## Ale De Alis

I'm ready to pull the trigger on this one.

I'm definitely no expert. This'd be my first russian watch.

The 30 euros I'm adding to buy a Neptune are really worth it?

Are the bezel and the bracelet better than "regular" Amphibia?


----------



## Redletter

I have an Amphibia classic model. The bracelet is terrible and I threw it out. You can get a leather replacement at Meranom, for example:

meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html

However, stock leather Vostok straps are of debatable quality too. The issue for me with the Neptune is that it doesn't have spaced lugs, and that reduces strap options - or at least makes it less convenient. The bezel apparently uses an insert and some reviewers have said it's better quality, but I doubt it "clicks". I would assume it's bi-directional like other Amphibia.


----------



## Ale De Alis

Redletter said:


> I have an Amphibia classic model. The bracelet is terrible and I threw it out. You can get a leather replacement at Meranom, for example:
> 
> meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html
> 
> However, stock leather Vostok straps are of debatable quality too. The issue for me with the Neptune is that it doesn't have spaced lugs, and that reduces strap options - or at least makes it less convenient. The bezel apparently uses an insert and some reviewers have said it's better quality, but I doubt it "clicks". I would assume it's bi-directional like other Amphibia.


You're right Redletter, changing the bracelet on this one might be a nightmare. The dial and the pepsi bezel are wonderful though. I'll try to contact the seller of this watch on ebay, he lives here in Rome (he left his phone number) and I'll ask him where to buy a decent bracelet. I highly doubt that Meranom would ship to Italy...


----------



## Redletter

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13329925
> 
> 
> View attachment 13329929
> 
> 
> I just bought this. And to be honest,i have no idea what it is. Yes,its a Russian watch,a Vostok. But is it a Komandirskie? Amphibia? ( noob-alert ) I always wanted a retro Russian watch and i liked the look of this one. Good price,i think and it comes with a leather Nato.


Hi Jasabor - someone may have already responded?

It says Amphibia on the case back (Amfibija to get the direct Ciryllic to English conversion). Also "Waterproof 200m" on the back. I think it says "Antimagnetic" under the Boctok lettering on the dial. Dial looks really clean! Have you received the watch yet?


----------



## Redletter

Ale De Alis said:


> You're right Redletter, changing the bracelet on this one might be a nightmare. The dial and the pepsi bezel are wonderful though. I'll try to contact the seller of this watch on ebay, he lives here in Rome (he left his phone number) and I'll ask him where to buy a decent bracelet. I highly doubt that Meranom would ship to Italy...


Ale - I'm pretty sure Meranom ship worldwide. They shipped my Vostok to Australia! It took 3 weeks. Should be quicker to you. Ebay might be a good place to try for alternative cut-out style straps. Good luck.


----------



## Negroni

Ale De Alis said:


> You're right Redletter, changing the bracelet on this one might be a nightmare. The dial and the pepsi bezel are wonderful though. I'll try to contact the seller of this watch on ebay, he lives here in Rome (he left his phone number) and I'll ask him where to buy a decent bracelet. I highly doubt that Meranom would ship to Italy...


Meranom ships worldwide, no problem there...it might take a while, but it'll get to you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Negroni said:


> Meranom ships worldwide, no problem there...it might take a while, but it'll get to you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He certainly does ship to Italy, 1006 orders so far.


----------



## PanKorop

Redletter said:


> I have an Amphibia classic model. The bracelet is terrible and I threw it out. You can get a leather replacement at Meranom, for example:
> 
> meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html
> 
> However, stock leather Vostok straps are of debatable quality too. The issue for me with the Neptune is that it doesn't have spaced lugs, and that reduces strap options - or at least makes it less convenient. The bezel apparently uses an insert and some reviewers have said it's better quality, but I doubt it "clicks". I would assume it's bi-directional like other Amphibia.


The Neptune case complicates the choice of bracelets, but its ultra short lugs allow the watch to sit ideally on the wrist, maybe even better than the small 420 case.

The *stock bracelet* for my 2016 Amphibia Neptune *SE* (Meranom) is of a decent quality, though I'd prefer the central links were not polished, or the whole bracelet to be polished. The clasp folding mechanism is made with machined bars neatly nesting in each other, not the cheaper style with two stamped steel sheets. It has only two micro-adjustment options (i.e. only one alternative setting), which is a shame.The clasp cover has no security lock, but has the embossed B logo, better imho than the usual shallow laser engraving of Востоk. It also may be short of a couple links for larger wrists.

The *bezel* is not better than standard, apart from its Pepsi insert. It is spring-clipped, so not ratcheted and bidirectional of course. I replaced it with a bandukh (eBay) solid steel, highly polished with deep engraving. His special steel spring allows for an excellent tight friction, so it's safer for divers than stock.

The *leather watchband* sold by Meranom is unfortunately made only in black, with white stitching. It is of an excellent quality, with a butterfly clasp, deeply engraved with the B logo. It is well finished, soft enough to break in easily around the wrist. The very soft and comfy beige underside is embossed with Vostok signature, and says "natural leather, water protected". I think it is supplied with a set of the special bolts replacing usual springbars. It seems to me the better option, rather than acquiring a second steel bracelet.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hi. Last day I have recieved Kirov callendar, from middle of 60`s. It has portraits of Gagaring and Titov on the dial - first soviet people in the space. The Russian title means: "Glory for Soviet Astronauts".

Ps: The nicest thing is, that the scale of that Kirov is so tiny, as typical Kirovskie crab - you can compare it to dog footprints in the background.

Cheers!


----------



## Uros TSI

PanKorop said:


> The Neptune case complicates the choice of bracelets, but its ultra short lugs allow the watch to sit ideally on the wrist, maybe even better than the small 420 case.
> 
> The *stock bracelet* for my 2016 Amphibia Neptune *SE* (Meranom) is of a decent quality, though I'd prefer the central links were not polished, or the whole bracelet to be polished. The clasp folding mechanism is made with machined bars neatly nesting in each other, not the cheaper style with two stamped steel sheets. It has only two micro-adjustment options (i.e. only one alternative setting), which is a shame.The clasp cover has no security lock, but has the embossed B logo, better imho than the usual shallow laser engraving of Востоk. It also may be short of a couple links for larger wrists.
> 
> The *bezel* is not better than standard, apart from its Pepsi insert. It is spring-clipped, so not ratcheted and bidirectional of course. I replaced it with a bandukh (eBay) solid steel, highly polished with deep engraving. His special steel spring allows for an excellent tight friction, so it's safer for divers than stock.
> 
> The *leather watchband* sold by Meranom is unfortunately made only in black, with white stitching. It is of an excellent quality, with a butterfly clasp, deeply engraved with the B logo. It is well finished, soft enough to break in easily around the wrist. The very soft and comfy beige underside is embossed with Vostok signature, and says "natural leather, water protected". I think it is supplied with a set of the special bolts replacing usual springbars. It seems to me the better option, rather than acquiring a second steel bracelet.


The steel bracelet on the new issues 960s is even crappier than other Vostok steel bracelets. End links cannot move since they hit the case and the watch sits terribly on the wrist. Options are OEM leather which is superb, or universal 22mm solid steel from Meranom. On that you can remove first center link to fit to the 960 case but I did not try that myself, though Meranom confirmed this possibility to me by email. I just played with it this week.

With this leather come the needed screw bars for fitting it and I managed to install it without a fuss.









You need two screwdrivers to tighten it properly. One to stop it from spinning and other to tighten it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

Wonderful.


Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Hi. Last day I have recieved Kirov callendar, from middle of 60`s. It has portraits of Gagaring and Titov on the dial - first soviet people in the space. The Russian title means: "Glory for Soviet Astronauts".
> 
> Ps: The nicest thing is, that the scale of that Kirov is so tiny, as typical Kirovskie crab - you can compare it to dog footprints in the background.
> 
> Cheers!


Billy super duper


----------



## mariomart

Picked up a lovely 1992 Komandirskie last night for USD$15pp 

It's in mint, un-circulated (NOS) condition with original box and papers.

Thank you Mr Blurry Cam :-!


----------



## DandD

A very dirty, but very nice Komandirskie waiting :


----------



## Redletter

Raketa 2609. Scuffed around edges and lug tips but generally VG physical condition imo. The dial is the standout. Started up at the first wind and been running for 5 hours so far. Seems to be a bit slow. And the time adjustment is very stiff (hopefully not a sign of rust). Might have to go for a service 🙄


----------



## Redletter

Redletter said:


> Raketa 2609. Scuffed around edges and lug tips but generally VG physical condition imo. The dial is the standout. Started up at the first wind and been running for 5 hours so far. Seems to be a bit slow. And the time adjustment is very stiff (hopefully not a sign of rust). Might have to go for a service 🙄


That should have been 2628.H.


----------



## Uros TSI

Vostok. A bit of damage on the dial lacquer but other than that great condition and working properly.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

New, two Kirovskije today!


----------



## Uros TSI

This Baltika.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Oh, such a great watch. Wonderfull design, also so highly rare... Eh!


----------



## XsiOn

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> New, two Kirovskije today!


Left one is just fantastic!


----------



## Uros TSI

Both are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Impulse purchase. Works well, is the crown legit? Looks too good imho.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I received these two this morning.

The first one looks like a regular post-soviet Komandirskie, usual l'y not much interest to me but it had a specific case-back. I'd be happy to read anyone with knowledge about this.




The second one is a Vostok Troïka. I remember having read about it but can't really remind. There again, happy to read specialists' comments.


----------



## Kamburov

Some really nice watches, guys! Congrats!
Lukas, your Kirovskie collection is getting even more awesome!
Thewatchadude, I haven't seen that matching submarine caseback. Interesting! Also it's in english. Export?

I bought this wind rose Raketa with the intention to restore the dial, but when I got it realised restoration is not possible. So no B&A this time. 
Still, with it's original, perfectly working 2609.НП SU, I'm happy to keep it and wear it without intervention. At $30 delivered, it's becomming my favourite everyday summer watch.


----------



## mroatman

Been away a while, but still collecting. Here are a few interesting finds from the past six weeks or so.

Five were cheap. One definitely was not.


----------



## mroatman

Oops, and these too.


----------



## Jake_P

mroatman said:


> Been away a while, but still collecting. Here are a few interesting finds from the past six weeks or so.
> 
> Five were cheap. One definitely was not.


I DO like that chronograph very much (4th picture)  What exactly is it?


----------



## Avidfan

thewatchadude said:


> The first one looks like a regular post-soviet Komandirskie, usual l'y not much interest to me but it had a specific case-back. I'd be happy to read anyone with knowledge about this.


Seen this 90's case back a few times before, probably made for export, they all seem to have the number 10000 stamped below the serial number, here's another:


----------



## Kamburov

mroatman said:


> Been away a while, but still collecting. Here are a few interesting finds from the past six weeks or so.


Your absence was felt, my friend, good to see you back! 
Very interesting finds you got there, what a watch bonanza! Oddly enough, the Izhevsk weapons factory Vostok is my personal favourite. I think Izhmash is called "Kalashnikov" now  The MIRs are also very impressive.
I also guess the steel Poljot from the second bunch was not of the cheap kind  Beautiful!
Ivan


----------



## haha

mroatman said:


> Been away a while, but still collecting. Here are a few interesting finds from the past six weeks or so.
> 
> Five were cheap. One definitely was not.
> 
> View attachment 13376271


Each of them has something original that makes it more valuable. Can't tell which one was expensive. Easy (too easy ?) guess : the Sturmanskie ?


----------



## schnurrp

This one will be the oldest watch in my soviet-manufactured watch collection and one of only three pocket watches. I couldn't resist it after seeing how similar it was to this one pictured in a 1934 catalog:









Different dial and hands but the case, logo, and movement are very similar so with some much-appreciated advice from comrade Staight_time, I negotiated a price I could live with and bought it.

Notice the unusual 24 hour dial.


----------



## dutchassasin

Bought a little clock, very cool with the ГОСТ (ghost) logo.


----------



## thewatchadude

Avidfan said:


> thewatchadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one looks like a regular post-soviet Komandirskie, usual l'y not much interest to me but it had a specific case-back. I'd be happy to read anyone with knowledge about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this 90's case back a few times before, probably made for export, they all seem to have the number 10000 stamped below the serial number, here's another:
> 
> View attachment 13376667
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment. What's on the face of the one you showed?

Anyone with view on the Russian Vostok Troïka?


----------



## mroatman

Jake_P said:


> I DO like that chronograph very much (4th picture)  What exactly is it?


Thanks! It's a military Sturmanskie chronograph. One of the few verifiable "tool" watches produced in the USSR. It will go here ;-)



Kamburov said:


> Oddly enough, the Izhevsk weapons factory Vostok is my personal favourite. I think Izhmash is called "Kalashnikov" now


Thanks Ivan, both for your kind words and the interesting info. I'm usually not that interested in commemoratives (there are just _so_ many), but this one in particular has such a nice design.



Kamburov said:


> I also guess the steel Poljot from the second bunch was not of the cheap kind  Beautiful!


Heh, you would be right. It was 7800 rubles and needs some cleanup work. But the Cyrillic dial on this already-uncommon model is especially precious b-)



haha said:


> Each of them has something original that makes it more valuable.


Interesting point! Aside from the Slava, each of these has a very "normal" counterpart. Didn't think about that.



haha said:


> Can't tell which one was expensive. Easy (too easy ?) guess : the Sturmanskie ?


Yes, too easy  None of the others was more than $50/delivered. The Sturmanskie was.....more.


----------



## MattBrace

Good to see you back Dash, 31659 looks very good, original lume by the looks of it and the obligatory slab style bracelet, any movement pictures?

Cheers...


----------



## mroatman

MattBrace said:


> Good to see you back Dash, 31659 looks very good, original lume by the looks of it and the obligatory slab style bracelet, any movement pictures?


Sure thing. No more natural light today, so I hope the shots below will do.

I always try to do my homework, but you're the expert here. I'm hoping you can confirm it's money well spent.

I had to replace the crystal, so I know that's not original. The hands may be relumed as well. Any other faults you see?

Serial #0977.

View attachment collage.jpg


----------



## PanKorop

schnurrp said:


> This one will be the oldest watch in my soviet-manufactured watch collection and one of only three pocket watches. I couldn't resist it after seeing how similar it was to this one pictured in a 1934 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 13376937
> 
> 
> Different dial and hands but the case, logo, and movement are very similar so with some much-appreciated advice from comrade Staight_time, I negotiated a price I could live with and bought it.
> 
> Notice the unusual 24 hour dial.


Nice find! 
Love the ad, too: it says "18 lines", denoting its American heritage. It also mentions chrome-plating, a rather fancy finish at the time, most consumer goods being nickel-plated.


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Been away a while, but still collecting. Here are a few interesting finds from the past six weeks or so.
> 
> Five were cheap. One definitely was not.
> 
> View attachment 13376271


Nice slava , unusual dial , and a Serkisof too ! Congratulations on great finds .


----------



## Avidfan

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for your comment. What's on the face of the one you showed?


This, but it doesn't seem to have much relevance to the submarine case back though.


----------



## MattBrace

mroatman said:


> Sure thing. No more natural light today, so I hope the shots below will do.
> 
> I always try to do my homework, but you're the expert here. I'm hoping you can confirm it's money well spent.
> 
> I had to replace the crystal, so I know that's not original. The hands may be relumed as well. Any other faults you see?
> 
> Serial #0977.
> 
> View attachment 13377607


Looks good to me, these watches are getting very hard to find in all original condition. dial lume is certainly original with consistent ageing. the hands have perhaps been re-lumed or replaced with some more modern ones. I would say that I have seen 100% original examples with differences in lume ageing. It seems that lume applied to dial batons ages faster than lume on hands and chapter rings, perhaps because of the base material the lume is applied to?

Either way nice find, Enjoy...


----------



## stadiou

Can't match Dash for purchasing watches. Just one acquisition in the last six months - a basic black dialled Zim Pobeda with centre seconds. Photos to follow after it arrives from deepest Russia.


----------



## schnurrp

If that sturmanskie was re-lumed I think it was done long ago; notice tip of hour hand appears, to me, to be turning yellow. I'd consider it all original.


----------



## taipanbg

I'd buy this one. 








- - - Updated - - -

I'd buy this one.


----------



## armanh

Bought a week ago, arrived today. Commemorative Komandirskie with the 2 o'clock crown, one of my favorite cases, in NOS condition with matching paperwork (serial # in the papers matches the case).

Now my Armenian flag Dirskie has an international cousin.


----------



## PanKorop

armanh said:


> Now my Armenian flag Dirskie has an international cousin.


Love that Ararat mountain, and the sunrise caseback!


----------



## miquel99

Type 1, 7 kameni


----------



## Luis965

miquel99 said:


> Type 1, 7 kameni
> 
> View attachment 13381911
> 
> 
> View attachment 13381913


Very nice piece. Case, dial and movement correct. One minor issue, wrong seconds hand.


----------



## miquel99

Thank you Comrade, I saw but made an offer to the seller and finally bougth with a very good price ))


----------



## haha

I'll probably have to go NOS to get better than this


----------



## Uros TSI

With new glass installed.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Picked this up a couple of days ago, but got completely drenched in a torrential downpour on the way back. My phone didn't dry out enough to post this until today!








Not sure how I'm going to top this, so probably my last purchase for a while.


----------



## miquel99

Pocket watch ZIM

























- - - Updated - - -

Pocket watch ZIM


----------



## MattBrace

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Picked this up a couple of days ago, but got completely drenched in a torrential downpour on the way back. My phone didn't dry out enough to post this until today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to top this, so probably my last purchase for a while.


Superb Example Dave, Congratulations! I will add you to my list of known examples, any serial number on the caseback?

Cheers...


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

MattBrace said:


> Superb Example Dave, Congratulations! I will add you to my list of known examples, any serial number on the caseback?
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks Matt. Case back serial number is 004335.

Out of interest, how long is your list?


----------



## Luis965

miquel99 said:


> Pocket watch ZIM
> 
> View attachment 13385935


I thank that this watch was made from a silver one and with golden parts of at least three different pieces.

Look at mine:


----------



## MattBrace

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Thanks Matt. Case back serial number is 004335.
> 
> Out of interest, how long is your list?


Dave, my list is by no means definitive, but I keep a record of all individually identifiable examples. yours is now number 15

Cheers...


----------



## Reid

Ordered a 090914 this week. 1st Boctok.


----------



## miquel99

Lol965 said:


> I thank that this watch was made from a silver one and with golden parts of at least three different pieces.
> 
> Look at mine:


I think its the ligth of the photo, seems all golden...


----------



## Luis965

This rare Chaika diver (1609 A caliber):


----------



## buddhawake

A 710526. Just picked it up today.


----------



## ZoKet

I bought this vintage beauty few days ago (20$) Vialux, AS 2066, 25 jewels, automatic, Swiss movement... from 70s...









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Bought this little guy today and cleaned it up/polished the crystal quickly. It was used for a little under a year and got it for a decent price.
Thinking about mods now...maybe a black bezel, silver favinov hands with blue lume and black second hand, attempt brushing the case, a new strap, and convert it to hand-wind with a thinner caseback.


----------



## system11

I found the alignment on my Resonator wasn't something easy to fix, so I got another one..


----------



## 24h

Bought a whole plethora of parts from favinov today, but one in particular stands out:


----------



## Karsten

Purchased 3 watches from same seller for what nowadays is a bargin 

I was not aware that this Zaria was a ladies Watch (Ø 28,2 mm) Compared to Poljot "alarm" 36,5 mm.
Is it a antimagnetic cover?


----------



## Karsten

The two other watches i bought:

Poljot "alarm" and a Pobeda.
The Pobeda is looking far better IRL.


----------



## Luis965

Zaria Amphibia:


----------



## haha

a 663025  
Pics as soon as the beauty arrives home


----------



## miquel99

Amazing Amphibian Zaria, hard to find with the bezel in good condition. congratulations Luis!!!


----------



## DJW GB

Another rising star/setting sun ?
From a good friend 










Billy super duper


----------



## Zany4

Got a little drunk (again) in advance of my birthday and (again) bought a new Meranom Neptune, the 960761L. The white dial is a little busy but the black paddle hands and vintage minutes track just called to me...


----------



## PanKorop

I jested on the Elbrus General Discussion thread about a Pamir(ai) California dial, i.e. mixing Roman and modern numerals. Then found out Vostok already did such. Imho less gratuitous than Panirai or RollX versions, as consistent with a church or townhouse clock.
But Vostok did add a Rollie-like fluted bezel, which they rarely do!

Of course, I snatched it. In a glut fit devouring a 2MChZ Iskra, a green Vostok with crown at 2, and a V. Druzhba.
Shall pick them up in Kiev soon. Hope the plane will be as good a deal...

The Tatars' answer to Rolex California -
*Vostok Caliph-hordá!*


----------



## haha

A charming "modern" Pobeda (among far too many other watches in the last few weeks)


----------



## Negroni

Karsten said:


> The two other watches i bought:
> 
> Poljot "alarm" and a Pobeda.
> The Pobeda is looking far better IRL.


I love that Pobeda, all my Seiko 5's are in the same style...when I buy Russian I tend to go for clunky and durable, but when I buy Japanese I go for the weird stuff 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Bought this happy little sub, sunburst dial which states "33th submarine division". Quite unusual


----------



## 24h

Blue sunburst dial that will have BGW9 blue lume from favinov!!!
Other sunburst colors are green, black, and red. :-!


----------



## miquel99

This Raketa. Its old but nice


----------



## larand

Because I have no self-control, I have a trio of Komandirskies winging their way from Chistopol:


----------



## 24h

Today I received my first 3133 from a fellow WUS member. Very impressive so far!
I'll admit, I'm not a huge fan of gold and I am planning to get the stainless steel version of this watch sometime in the future.
Despite this, I couldn't ask for different dimensions of the case - they are perfect and make me really want the other version!









Sorry for the hairy arm








Coming in the mail:


----------



## skyefalcon6

I received notification that my 350514 and 650536 are out for delivery.

Brace yourselves for the onslaught of pictures that will follow. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## DandD

Two Komandirskie :









For dial and hands :


----------



## junkman

Ракета 1983 pag 12


----------



## vintorez

24h said:


> Blue sunburst dial that will have BGW9 blue lume from favinov!!!
> Other sunburst colors are green, black, and red. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13435773
> View attachment 13435775


Is he going to be producing more of these or is it a limited thing? I saw he had the green version a few days ago and when I refreshed half an hour later it was sold. The blue looks fantastic.


----------



## haha

junkman said:


> View attachment 13441965
> 
> Ракета 1983 pag 12
> View attachment 13441969


First time i see this dial. Looks really nice !


----------



## Kamburov

junkman said:


> View attachment 13441965
> 
> Ракета 1983 pag 12
> View attachment 13441969


Congrats, comrade! I've been looking for that model for some time, and I'm a bit jealous 
Ivan


----------



## NOTSHARP

This - please excuse the dreadful picture.:-(



No way can I live with the bling. o|

It is now reduced to component parts.

Case will be vapour blasted. New dial all ready and waiting,along with new hands and bezel.

Just dropping a different bezel on, helps considerably, IMO.



Steve.


----------



## Karsten

Because i recently have bought too many watches, i told myself to take a break.
I cheated, and bough a "wrist compass" instead 😊

CHISTOPOL KN-1 (КН-1) wrist compass.

Case with 16 mm lugs, domed crystal, caseback secured with ring as Vostok's.
Pressing the crown lowers the lever under the compass hand and letting it move
freely on axle/pin.
Releasing pressure on crown secures the compass hand again.

Does anyone know if the wrist compass was in fact worn by military personnel, 
or a tool for russian boy scouts?

Picture 1:
CHISTOPOL KN-1 (КН-1) left compared to vintage Komandirskie 3AKA3 MO 

Picture 2:
Caseback secured Vostok "style"
Can someone translate the cyrillic text on caseback?


----------



## PanKorop

Karsten said:


> CHISTOPOL KN-1 (КН-1) wrist compass.
> 
> Picture 2:
> Caseback secured Vostok "style"
> Can someone translate the cyrillic text on caseback?


КН-1 = Wrist Compass Mk1
Case obviously derived from a watch.
Ont the back : "anti-shock" and "dust and moisture protected"


----------



## PanKorop

Not a fan of pins and badges, yet this one









from eBay's "aukcionist" (his photo - thanks), on its way from Belarus,
should complete this other Leonov from 12Є spanish forum project:









_And yes - day and noon on top of my dateless GMT's!_

After all, I can't afford an authentic Alexei Lonov's painting...

https://www.google.fr/search?q=alexei+leonov+paintings&client=safari&hl=en-fr&prmd=ivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiujv76_qDdAhVKCcAKHUmdAhcQ_AUIESgB&biw=1024&bih=657#imgrc=Inm9meKZLvRSjM:


----------



## thewatchadude

Kamburov said:


> Congrats, comrade! I've been looking for that model for some time, and I'm a bit jealous
> Ivan


This is a great watch! I'd love to find a CCCP one!


----------



## schnurrp

In August:


----------



## Tezza27

I bought a Fortis watch today.. don't have it yet . 
https://www.watchpartners.com.au/fo...ical-eta-2892-2-date-auto-watch-902-20-22-l28


----------



## OhDark30

Karsten said:


> CHISTOPOL KN-1 (КН-1) wrist compass.
> 
> Does anyone know if the wrist compass was in fact worn by military personnel,
> or a tool for russian boy scouts?











This was mine
Chistopol factory logo, the same case as the 60s Chistopol Dirskies









I don't think the compass was issue, there are much bigger Soviet military wrist compasses on eBay and Etsy
This feels like the Dirskies it's based on: used by military personnel but a private purchase from the PX/ NAAFI equivalent


----------



## PanKorop

Karsten said:


> Because i recently have bought too many watches, i told myself to take a break.
> I cheated, and bough a "wrist compass" instead 😊
> 
> CHISTOPOL KN-1 (КН-1)Case with 16 mm lugs, domed crystal, caseback secured with ring as Vostok's.
> Pressing the crown lowers the lever under the compass hand and letting it mov
> Does anyone know if the wrist compass was in fact worn by military personnel,
> or a tool for russian boy scouts?


By the strap size, I venture *girl scouts*
For boys:
1) bigger case
2) compass tutorial on the back 
:-d


----------



## Luis965

This Rodina:


----------



## 24h

Needed some new parts to go with my blue dial.
Never had blue lume before...thought I'd give it a try! :-!


----------



## haha

Just an old ugly, dirty, scratched Raketa






























Made in ussr at least








:-d


----------



## PanKorop

haha said:


> Just an old ugly, dirty, scratched Raketa
> 
> Made in ussr at least
> 
> :-d


Narkomat of True Collections Kommissar, guardian of the doctrine, says:
"errm... passable. Troïka 3/5. The bracelet tang may have compromised, bourgeois origins. DNA test on the leather pending..."


----------



## haha

PanKorop said:


> Narkomat of True Collections Kommissar, guardian of the doctrine, says:
> "errm... passable. Troïka 3/5. The bracelet tang may have compromised, bourgeois origins. DNA test on the leather pending..."


Test result: 98% certainty origin Czechoslovakian rabbit leather. The main question remaining : is it pre- or post-1968 ?!


----------



## PanKorop

haha said:


> Test result: 98% certainty origin Czechoslovakian rabbit leather. The main question remaining : is it pre- or post-1968 ?!


Easy: you got the proof of purchase on official form LT12, zakaz 1382 etc. stamped Oct. 26th, 1966 by controller #4! If not happy, now you know where to complain...


----------



## bpmurray

haha said:


> Just an old ugly, dirty, scratched Raketa


I've never seen the gold cased one with a Cyrillic logo, just the chromed one, mine are below. Nice work finding this, especially the super-rare case!


----------



## haha

bpmurray said:


> I've never seen the gold cased one with a Cyrillic logo, just the chromed one, mine are below. Nice work finding this, especially the super-rare case!
> 
> View attachment 13456801


Wow, yours are splendid! I'm still looking for the chrome version (and then i can retire  ).


----------



## bpmurray

haha said:


> Wow, yours are splendid! I'm still looking for the chrome version (and then i can retire  ).


You think so, but then you have to find the START one as well!


----------



## haha

bpmurray said:


> You think so, but then you have to find the START one as well!


o| Just when you start to think you've seen it all !!
Not a big fan of the case and the hands though (mainly the hands).


----------



## bpmurray

haha said:


> o| Just when you start to think you've seen it all !!
> Not a big fan of the case and the hands though (mainly the hands).


I think those might be incorrect? Sadly no catalog evidence, but for other START's that had other brand equivalents, the hands/case were typically the same through the change.

Here's one for comparison, though the price is a bit crazy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/490121457/rare-mens-watch-start-raketa-ussr-1960s?ref=hp_rv


----------



## haha

bpmurray said:


> I think those might be incorrect? Sadly no catalog evidence, but for other START's that had other brand equivalents, the hands/case were typically the same through the change.
> 
> Here's one for comparison, though the price is a bit crazy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/490121457/rare-mens-watch-start-raketa-ussr-1960s?ref=hp_rv


So, according to your link (twice the price i paid by the way), only the logo should differ from the Raketa version. But what is Dashiell doing with this franken ?!? I'm conpletely schocked !!


----------



## bpmurray

haha said:


> So, according to your link (twice the price i paid by the way), only the logo should differ from the Raketa version. But what is Dashiell doing with this franken ?!? I'm conpletely schocked !!


You'd have to ask him, but I think I recall a post somewhat recently that he's taking more of a Mark Gordon approach -- he'll ignore known frankens, but where there is ambiguity, he'll leave everything "as is." This particular watch never made it to a catalog, so we'll really never know which configuration is actually correct.

And yeah, these can run expensive especially relative to other contemporary Raketas, but $200+ is just crazy.


----------



## junkman




----------



## rewind

New to Me. Can't wait.


----------



## larand

Just got the notification that these two Komandirskies that I pre-ordered have finally shipped.


----------



## S.H.

Somehow this one has my name on it, I was able to bring the price down to an acceptable level:

















I always feel more comfortable with the 15j version : sure it is not the same as the one in space, but it is less easy to fake/cobble together, the movement is more specific.

With a careful relume of the hands, a touch of red paint on the sweep hand (maybe), a correct crown (one is on the way) and a nicer plexi, I think it can look very good. We'll see when it arrives (should be next week). The bridge may have been replaced, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Luis965

Zaria 2016 Automatic:


----------



## schnurrp

S.H. said:


> Somehow this one has my name on it, I was able to bring the price down to an acceptable level:
> 
> View attachment 13463381
> 
> 
> View attachment 13463385
> 
> 
> I always feel more comfortable with the 15j version : sure it is not the same as the one in space, but it is less easy to fake/cobble together, the movement is more specific.
> 
> With a careful relume of the hands, a touch of red paint on the sweep hand (maybe), a correct crown (one is on the way) and a nicer plexi, I think it can look very good. We'll see when it arrives (should be next week). The bridge may have been replaced, but I'm not 100% sure.


Yes comrade, I believe the main bridge should be the thicker one like this early one of mine, with recessed jewel settings. Some of these movements without the recessed jewel settings still can hack. That's important.


----------



## stevoe

Something new yesterday...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Negroni

A combination of eBay, cocktails and lack of self control just got me these two.
Exhibit A: Elektronika wall clock (might need a loving hand)
Exhibit B: Slava alarm clock (mechanical), recently serviced.
I have a hard time finding a strap for these two 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

Love the wall clock!


----------



## Zany4

My new 960761L from Meranom arrived at my office today. But wouldn’t you know, I had a vacation day planned to take my kid to an amusement park. Hopefully the office secretary signed for it and it’s waiting for me on my desk tomorrow. Photos to follow.


----------



## junkman

Poljot 2609 H 17 J Olympics Games Moscow 80


----------



## Uros TSI

Any info on this Komandirski I just got?

I am familiar with Raketa.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Uros TSI said:


> Any info on this Komandirski I just got?


I'm almost 100% certain that the Komandirskie is an amalgamation.

The case is a Type 673, and I'm pretty sure it was never released with a Komandirskie dial.

Dashiell's website has some photo's of the watches in their original states.


----------



## Peep Williams

So, I didn't buy it today, but I received it from Ukraine just a few days ago!









































[
















I know the bezel is incorrect, the watch came with this dot style bezel but older and beat up quite a bit, so I swapped it for a stainless steel one I had lying around from Meranom. I'd like to get the correct bezel some time though.


----------



## A.Sev

I just got in some parts from Meranom - A 2414 movement, 420 case and a flat style caseback for it. I'm going to build my GF an actually worthwhile Ladies Amphibia...


----------



## schnurrp

mariomart said:


> I'm almost 100% certain that the Komandirskie is an amalgamation.
> 
> The case is a Type 673, and I'm pretty sure it was never released with a Komandirskie dial.
> 
> Dashiell's website has some photo's of the watches in their original states.
> 
> View attachment 13469597
> View attachment 13469599


That's right.


----------



## thewatchadude

Peep Williams said:


> So, I didn't buy it today, but I received it from Ukraine just a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the bezel is incorrect, the watch came with this dot style bezel but older and beat up quite a bit, so I swapped it for a stainless steel one I had lying around from Meranom. I'd like to get the correct bezel some time though.


Can't see the picture, even after refreshing my screen


----------



## haha

A "mother" of Classica








and a minimalistic Glashutte (missing its bezel though)


----------



## Peep Williams

Try now?


----------



## Negroni

I bought the "Racing" 100, a new dial for it, "Mercedes" hands and a black bezel...yup, I'm going to build my own Submariner homage with a Russian flavour. (The 652 dial from the 100 is for another project)
(photos from Meranom)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Who doesn't love a $15 Raketa :-!


----------



## thewatchadude

Peep Williams said:


> Try now?


Yes fine thanks.
Would have been a pity to miss this one! Very nice, congrats.


----------



## stevoe

I am a little late: Bought this three weeks ago and got it yesterday...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## 440_Hz

Ordered this Cadet off ebay today! Super excited. It might take a couple months to get actually get here though. I'll be sure to show it off when I get it.


----------



## do_checkdate

I wasn't going to buy any more watches this year... Lasted three months! 





















Don't know about the authenticity of the document but it wasn't a particularly expensive lot and it'd have bought it based on the box alone. It's going in my collection of DDR military junk


----------



## schnurrp

A somewhat plain "колос" watch out of Chistopol with a dial I've never seen before. No reason to believe it's not authentic.

колос: Inflorescence of cereals in which the flowers are located along the end of the stem. Sometimes called the "wheat" watch.









$14/delvd.


----------



## OhDark30

I dunno about 'bought today', how about 'resurrected this week'?

c 1967 Strela


















Chrono wouldn't reset to zero, hands painted black, hour hand bent
Crystal coated with oily substance that reacted with polywatch

Shout out to Steve Burridge for his patience, skill and persistence in sorting this out
(a niggly intermittent pusher fault. Replacement pusher from Russia £33. Russian watches ftw!)


----------



## schnurrp

OhDark30 said:


> I dunno about 'bought today', how about 'resurrected this week'?
> 
> c 1967 Strela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrono wouldn't reset to zero, hands painted black, hour hand bent
> Crystal coated with oily substance that reacted with polywatch
> 
> Shout out to Steve Burridge for his patience, skill and persistence in sorting this out
> (a niggly intermittent pusher fault. Replacement pusher from Russia £33. Russian watches ftw!)


That's a beauty! Nice picture.


----------



## OhDark30

schnurrp said:


> That's a beauty! Nice picture.


Thanks schnurrp!


----------



## Negroni

do_checkdate said:


> I wasn't going to buy any more watches this year... Lasted three months!
> View attachment 13476693
> 
> View attachment 13476695
> 
> View attachment 13476697
> 
> Don't know about the authenticity of the document but it wasn't a particularly expensive lot and it'd have bought it based on the box alone. It's going in my collection of DDR military junk


Three months? Well done, I usually last until next payday 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsjay

I purchased a Rodina, but the seller said the dial was new, so I'm not sure what to make of that. New to watch buying so I may have to chalk this up as a learning experience. The dial looks like several others I've seen on eBay so not sure what to make of the whole thing. May be new old stock?


----------



## Jsjay

Jsjay said:


> I purchased a Rodina, but the seller said the dial was new, so I'm not sure what to make of that. New to watch buying so I may have to chalk this up as a learning experience. The dial looks like several others I've seen on eBay so not sure what to make of the whole thing. May be new old stock?


. Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mariomart

Another $15 purchase 

I haven't seen many tan faced Battleship Komandirskies before, and the chromed brass case with the oversized (Amphibia size) Komandirskie case back was a bonus :-!


----------



## schnurrp

Jsjay said:


> . Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


There is a very popular reproduction of this dial. It can be identified by looking at the beginnings and ends of the numerals all of which are squared off on the reproduction while a number of the authentic numeral ends are rounded. Numerals are also slightly narrower on the reproduction dial. I can't tell for sure about yours since the picture is so small but here is what an authentic one should look like:


----------



## Jsjay

Thanks for the information. Looks like mine is a true new dial. I appreciate the help


----------



## schnurrp

Jsjay said:


> Looks like mine is a true new dial.


???


----------



## leo01

Poljot:


----------



## S.H.

Was going out to buy a pizza for tonight, bought this instead, for not much more! :-d









I love those dials, and the price was really right. I may have a 2209 with the larger all steel case and a dirty dial laying around, I't reaaally tempted to swap the cases and use the result in my rotation...:think:


----------



## S.H.

OhDark30 said:


> I dunno about 'bought today', how about 'resurrected this week'?
> 
> c 1967 Strela
> 
> Chrono wouldn't reset to zero, hands painted black, hour hand bent
> Crystal coated with oily substance that reacted with polywatch
> 
> Shout out to Steve Burridge for his patience, skill and persistence in sorting this out
> (a niggly intermittent pusher fault. Replacement pusher from Russia £33. Russian watches ftw!)


Well played with the crystal, because I'm still searching for a supplier who can have older style crystals (sternkreuz and verlux both have a "fit them all" approach with a boxy profile, sometimes I modify them but it is time consuming)


----------



## junkman




----------



## leo01

https://i.postimg.cc/7YVJfqn4/poljot2017_001.jpg[/img][/url]
https://i.postimg.cc/nzNMpP49/poljot2017_008.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## DJW GB

leo01 said:


> https://i.postimg.cc/7YVJfqn4/poljot2017_001.jpg[/img][/url]
> https://i.postimg.cc/nzNMpP49/poljot2017_008.jpg[/img][/url]


Like that case.

Billy super duper


----------



## leo01

http://imgur.com/JoKOnFA




http://imgur.com/Awr1kvk


----------



## leo01

http://imgur.com/JoKOnFA




http://imgur.com/Awr1kvk


----------



## leo01

DJW GB said:


> Like that case.
> 
> Billy super duper


Thank you very much.4 cm with the crown.


----------



## leo01

DJW GB said:


> Like that case.
> 
> Billy super duper


Thank you very much.4 cm with the crown.


----------



## leo01

http://imgur.com/KMSxqd6


----------



## junkman




----------



## Karsten

junkman said:


> View attachment 13483547


Congratulate, i bid (too low) on this too.


----------



## dizrack420

Just pick this up, now i have to wait to get it! Oh and does anyone know if the indecies on these dials are lume?


----------



## Neruda

Dizrack420 - I hope I'm wrong, but I believe the dial and hands on your watch are modern replicas. On the dial, it seems very unusual to mix Cyrillic and Western alphabets, and the hands appear to have the shorter lume bars introduced in the late 1990s. If so, the lume on the dial could be anyone's guess!


----------



## Luis965

This Poljot International Baikal with decorated movement:


----------



## dizrack420

Neruda thnx for the info but i will be modding this watch, new hands, bezel etc as for the dial, if the indecisies are lume i will keep the dial as i like the sunburst affect. The case seems to be in great shape as well as the crystal and its a 2209 movement. Those are the main reasons i purchased this particular watch. Also will be installing an orca back too.


----------



## schnurrp

dizrack420 said:


> i will be modding this watch


I think the seller beat you to it.

What's the attraction for you of a 2209? New parts are much harder to find for this old movement than the still available 2409.


----------



## dizrack420

Schnurrp quit picking on me lol jk. I have a 420 case i redialed and put different hands on that has a 2414. Also has an orca back on it.



Just something different i guess.


----------



## schnurrp

Although fewer and farther between these days deals can still be discovered on good old Ebay USA. This script Cyrillic "stolichnie" appears to be totally authentic and while not what I would call rare it does have the less common "class one" designation, what looks like the original bubble crystal with a small crack at "7", and a gold-plated case and crown. Should clean up nicely.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RU...2FsTZoTxUM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc









Will join the other one in my collection:


----------



## bpmurray

schnurrp said:


> This script Cyrillic "stolichnie" appears to be totally authentic and while not what I would call rare it does have the less common "class one" designation, what looks like the original bubble crystal with a small crack at "7", and a gold-plated case and crown.


I'm pretty sure that is script "Poljot," not "Stolichnie." Stolichnie should look like this:









Great find! Can't wait to see it all cleaned up.


----------



## 440_Hz

I really shouldn't be on ebay right before falling asleep... I threw in the next bid on this Raketa Copernicus thinking I'd surely be outbid overnight... Nope!! Woke up to some feelings of regret. However I wanted to be a kind ebay buyer, and still paid for the auction that I won. I paid $28 + $15 shipping. Hopefully that's not too bad.

To my amateur eyes, the crown is likely unoriginal and the case is in rough shape in certain places. The rest seems to check out okay.

Also, now that this thing is on the way regardless, what kind of strap do you think would pair well with it?


----------



## schnurrp

bpmurray said:


> I'm pretty sure that is script "Poljot," not "Stolichnie." Stolichnie should look like this:
> 
> View attachment 13488253
> 
> 
> Great find! Can't wait to see it all cleaned up.


Yes, that's right, I was using "stolichnie" to refer to the 2409 movement not the dial. Thanks for making that clear, comrade.


----------



## Jsjay

By that I meant not new old stock. Just new reproduction.


----------



## Jsjay

Jsjay said:


> By that I meant not new old stock. Just new reproduction.


Sorry from an earlier thread. I keep messing up my posts. I'm more analog than digital. My apologies.


----------



## schnurrp

440_Hz said:


> I really shouldn't be on ebay right before falling asleep... I threw in the next bid on this Raketa Copernicus thinking I'd surely be outbid overnight... Nope!! Woke up to some feelings of regret. However I wanted to be a kind ebay buyer, and still paid for the auction that I won. I paid $28 + $15 shipping. Hopefully that's not too bad.
> 
> To my amateur eyes, the crown is likely unoriginal and the case is in rough shape in certain places. The rest seems to check out okay.
> 
> Also, now that this thing is on the way regardless, what kind of strap do you think would pair well with it?
> 
> View attachment 13488309
> View attachment 13488315
> View attachment 13488323
> View attachment 13488327
> View attachment 13488331


That's potentially a good deal, comrade. There are three commonly-seen problems with examples of this watch: 1. The movement (yours is correct), 2. The crystal (should be flat, not a domed replacement. I can't tell about yours.), and the crown (yours is a replacement as you stated and unfortunately found on no other watch. It's hard to find a replacement).


----------



## 440_Hz

schnurrp said:


> That's potentially a good deal, comrade. There are three commonly-seen problems with examples of this watch: 1. The movement (yours is correct), 2. The crystal (should be flat, not a domed replacement. I can't tell about yours.), and the crown (yours is a replacement as you stated and unfortunately found on no other watch. It's hard to find a replacement).


Thanks for the reassurance, schnurrp. Now that it's been paid for and shipped, nothing much left to do but wait for it to arrive. I'll be sure to come back and post photos when I receive it.

The brass-colored crown is an interesting artistic choice from the assembler. I kind of dig it though -- matches the hour dots. It'll be a bit of the shame if the crystal isn't correct either (I like that flat, distinctive look of the original), but either way, I think I can still enjoy having this piece on my wrist.


----------



## bpmurray

schnurrp said:


> Yes, that's right, I was using "stolichnie" to refer to the 2409 movement not the dial. Thanks for making that clear, comrade.


Understood! I hadn't heard that one before. There should be a glossary of "common" names for movements:

"Strela" - 3017 
"Pobeda" - k26
"Mir" - Chistopol 2209
"Baltika" - Petrodvorets 2609/2623 (triangle bridge)
"Vympel" - First Moscow and Minsk 2209
"Stolichnie" - First Moscow 2409

I'm sure that I am missing some!


----------



## junkman




----------



## schnurrp

bpmurray said:


> Understood! I hadn't heard that one before. There should be a glossary of "common" names for movements:
> 
> "Strela" - 3017
> "Pobeda" - k26
> "Mir" - Chistopol 2209
> "Baltika" - Petrodvorets 2609/2623 (triangle bridge)
> "Vympel" - First Moscow and Minsk 2209
> "Stolichnie" - First Moscow 2409
> 
> I'm sure that I am missing some!


Good idea and list although there are central second Pobedas, I believe.


----------



## stevoe

A new bezel ;-)









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## dizrack420

I've wanted a 2234 since i found out about them, think i found a good one. Paid $40us shipped.


----------



## thewatchadude

440_Hz said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, schnurrp. Now that it's been paid for and shipped, nothing much left to do but wait for it to arrive. I'll be sure to come back and post photos when I receive it.
> 
> The brass-colored crown is an interesting artistic choice from the assembler. I kind of dig it though -- matches the hour dots. It'll be a bit of the shame if the crystal isn't correct either (I like that flat, distinctive look of the original), but either way, I think I can still enjoy having this piece on my wrist.


Nice piece!

I have a 24h Raketa with flat glass, happy to swap if you get a doomed one.

And below is my last purchase, to complement my Albatros series. Will need a bit of defrankenisation for sure...


----------



## Tractorboy1

These two arrived recently what do you all think?


----------



## Kamburov

Hi, comrades! I had a few purchases in the past two-three months but no time to post in the forum. I had to make time for this one, though. 
It was actually gifted to me today. As I was walking by my local shipping company's office, one of the emplyees was smoking a cigarette outside. When he saw me he asked "Were you the guy with the watches hobby?". I nodded and he said "I have something for you, wait a minute". He went inside and came out with a small box "I've been keeping this for you." It was a beautiful Molnia pocket watch inside. It got me totally by surprise and I didn't know what to say. We don't really know each other, other than me picking deliveries from the office every now and then. I asked if I can buy it off, but he said that it belonged to his father who passed away and he's gifting me the watch. 
To tell you the truth I was quite stunned, and later realised I still don't know the guy's name. 
So there it is






















Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

A week earlier I got another pocket watch, a Sekonda branded Molnia. This time I paid for it.
It belonged to a local policeman, and is engraved "As a memory from the coleagues of the police convoy service, 12.03.1993".
I'm not big on pocket watches, but they just happen to appear from nowhere.
Ivan


----------



## Jsjay

Tractorboy1 said:


> These two arrived recently what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 13492779
> 
> 
> View attachment 13492781


I've always liked the Slava date design. Nice.


----------



## Tractorboy1

Jsjay said:


> I've always liked the Slava date design. Nice.


To be honest the whole dial is really nice on that slava. Having come from having a lot of vostoks, i have to say the Slava is nicer (well that one at least). Particularly the indices which are really pronounced so give a real sense of depth to it.


----------



## capannelle

I bought this vostok amphibia tonneau a few days ago. 
The particularity is the blu dial with the numbers 3, 6, 9, 12 that I had never seen before.
In the past I saw a similar green dial in amphibia case 350, but never of blue color.

The minute and second hands have been restored, the bezel has been retouched badly, but the dial is in good condition


----------



## schnurrp

bpmurray said:


> Understood! I hadn't heard that one before. There should be a glossary of "common" names for movements:
> 
> "Strela" - 3017
> "Pobeda" - k26
> "Mir" - Chistopol 2209
> "Baltika" - Petrodvorets 2609/2623 (triangle bridge)
> "Vympel" - First Moscow and Minsk 2209
> "Stolichnie" - First Moscow 2409
> 
> I'm sure that I am missing some!


If someone told me their watch had a "kirovskie" movement I would understand them to mean the 16 jewel non-shockproof 2408 from First Moscow.


----------



## miquel99

A nice Zlatoust pocket watch


----------



## haha




----------



## buddhawake

Kamburov said:


> Hi, comrades! I had a few purchases in the past two-three months but no time to post in the forum. I had to make time for this one, though.
> It was actually gifted to me today. As I was walking by my local shipping company's office, one of the emplyees was smoking a cigarette outside. When he saw me he asked "Were you the guy with the watches hobby?". I nodded and he said "I have something for you, wait a minute". He went inside and came out with a small box "I've been keeping this for you." It was a beautiful Molnia pocket watch inside. It got me totally by surprise and I didn't know what to say. We don't really know each other, other than me picking deliveries from the office every now and then. I asked if I can buy it off, but he said that it belonged to his father who passed away and he's gifting me the watch.
> To tell you the truth I was quite stunned, and later realised I still don't know the guy's name.
> So there it is
> View attachment 13493757
> 
> View attachment 13493759
> 
> View attachment 13493761
> 
> 
> Ivan


That's a great watch and story because you know it belonged to someone who themselves had a history and maybe nice and bad moments witnessed by the watch. As for receiving a gift, I always feel awkward, even if I love the gift I've always been reserved about showing it. Although I'm from a culture that is the opposite of that, very expressive I've always been one to hold it in. So I always feel "fake" with showing appreciation/surprise in an outwardly manner. He probably knew that you being into watches would have an appreciation for it that others simply would not have.


----------



## 24h




----------



## Gordak

Hi guys, lurker here. Just pulled a trigger on Vostok Amphibia 710615. All thanks to you guys. Hard wait begins.


----------



## Jake_P

Not a Russian powered watch brand anymore, and 'features' a quartz Japanese movement..Not really sure what I was thinking when I bought it! I do love the blue sunburst dial and the retro styling though..It'll be weird to see a second hand tick in second intervals after all this time of wearing a mechanical, but at least it'll be a grab and go watch. Not holding out much hope for the overall quality as it's VERY cheap but I plan on brushing the case down like I recently did on my Amphibia 420 case. Sorry for the faux Russian watch..couldn't resist.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> View attachment 13506285
> 
> 
> View attachment 13506287


Two features I really like here:
1) the fluted bezel with a simple index. When will someone make one for our Amphibias?
2) the hind view of the mechanism, proof one doesn't need Côtes de Genève (nor du Rhône, nor de Bourg, nor du Lyonnais...) or any fancy patterns to make it interesting. Just a peek under the hood, souped-up flat-six motor like. Mechanical. Corvair?


----------



## GuiHD

Vostok komandirskie k-35, replaced the bezel.


----------



## 440_Hz

I posted this Raketa Copernicus here when I first bought it off eBay, and it's just arrived much sooner than I expected. Only 10 days from order to door!

As soon as I worked through all the crazy packaging (the watch was stuck in a chunk of styrofoam, and wrapped generously with tape), I couldn't help but smile as I saw the dial catching the light. I think I've fallen in love, guys. You'll have to forgive me for the too-narrow NATO; I don't have any 18mm straps currently, but I NEEDED to get this watch on my wrist right away! What do you think would look good with this watch? Maybe white leather? Or perhaps a silver metal band.

From my limited knowledge, the crown and crystal are likely unoriginal (can be seen better in 2nd pic). I don't mind though, I bought this watch quite cheap, and I love it anyway.

As this is my first "real" watch, I do have a quick question about winding and setting the time -- when I rotate the crown upwards, it winds the watch. When I pull the crown out to change the time, rotating upwards will turn back in time, while rotating downwards will go forwards in time. I've read that it's usually safer to turn time forwards to set the time. What would you say is the proper procedure for when I'm first putting the watch on for the day? Pull the crown out, rotate down to go forwards in time, push the crown back in and rotate upwards to wind?

I'm happy to share my excitement here. Thanks for inspiring people like me to dive into Russian watches.


----------



## do_checkdate

Follow-up on my Ruhla quartz purchase: arrived today, looked up the name on the certificate and it turns out it's very possible he's a full-on stasi guy, mentioned by name in one of their manuals and at least one unflattering news article from the 90s. A little bit uncomfortable but always a risk when buying these things I suppose.


----------



## Kamburov

do_checkdate said:


> Follow-up on my Ruhla quartz purchase: arrived today, looked up the name on the certificate and it turns out it's very possible he's a full-on stasi guy, mentioned by name in one of their manuals and at least one unflattering news article from the 90s. A little bit uncomfortable but always a risk when buying these things I suppose.


Beware of earlier german watches 
All watches in this section are a product of the evil communist empire  People working in a government agency (STAZI, MI6, MOSSAD, KGB, CIA, SECURITATE, WHATEVER) are just people doing their job. Doesn't make them evil by default. If his name is famous (may be just a quincidence), then he must have been a highly intelligent person, very good at his job. People are the same everywhere, and a watch is just a watch. I don't mix my watches with ideology, religion or politics.
Congrats on your purchase and share pics when you receive it! 
Ivan


----------



## do_checkdate

Kamburov said:


> Beware of earlier german watches
> All watches in this section are a product of the evil communist empire  People working in a government agency (STAZI, MI6, MOSSAD, KGB, CIA, SECURITATE, WHATEVER) are just people doing their job. Doesn't make them evil by default. If his name is famous (may be just a quincidence), then he must have been a highly intelligent person, very good at his job. People are the same everywhere, and a watch is just a watch. I don't mix my watches with ideology, religion or politics.
> Congrats on your purchase and share pics when you receive it!
> Ivan


In my original post I mentioned I bought it for my collection of DDR militaria, I definitely don't dismiss these things as evil out of hand!
It could absolutely be coincidence but the gentleman's unusual surname and rank match those found in a MfS handbook (googleable as Org. 89 Teil A at the German national library if you like organisation breakdowns in German) of a few years after this award. It's close enough to be disconcerting, but obviously not enough to make me get rid of a decent watch that cost me a lot less than it could have!

View attachment 13515141
















Unfortunately it hasn't survived unscathed, as I believe there should be a gold-coloured stud in the hole at the front top-left, the pillow from the box is missing and there appears to be corrosion outside the crystal at ~11 o clock. Could be much worse although I had to clean out a horrendous quantity of watch goo from every nook and cranny on the back.


----------



## Kamburov

Nice watch!
I understand, and I was joking in a friendly way 
I myself collect soviet era watches and I'm ehjoying it and having lots of fun with it. As a person born and raised in a communist country I'm well aware of the dark side of ideology and I feel no nostalgia for those times. I do consider the communist ideology evil, as any ideology that cuts down the individual who is different than "the group". I don't have problem with people and watches, I have a problem with ideologies and ideologs that murder people and burn books. 
We may never know what kind of person the guy was. He was obviously in a position to do stuff. Maybe he took lifes but maybe he saved lifes, maybe both, who knows. Maybe one day they make a movie about him. Probably I won't watch it.
What I meant was that the poor little watch is innocent  It's a cool watch and you have done an outstanding job with it! It was produced by the hands of honest working people, and by restoring it and wearing it you show them the respect they deserve. 
The missing stud and the spot make the watch unique. This is your watch, it's like no other. 
Thank you for sharing it here!
Ivan


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

OK, no more Watches for a While i said... to my Excuse, it has been a while.
I stumbled across these two Pocket Watches at a Fleamarket today and couldn´t leave them on the seller's Table.


----------



## JustAWatchFan

Recently bought a Poljot alarm on ebay. It definitely needs a good cleaning, and I might change the dial or maybe only remove the lume since it's been done badly. Overall would be a nice project. Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jumped right in and bought a K-39 from meranom tonight. I'm very much looking forward to having this in my growing origins of my watch collection. Hopefully it gets here within a month or so.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missabotti




----------



## haha

More Ruhla








More Poljot Alarm


----------



## haha

Early 80's NOS Raketa


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ball Fireman Glory. Black dial yellow seconds hand.










Aye. Wrong sub forum. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

It doesn't run, but it looks NOS so I had to buy it. What a beauty!


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> It doesn't run, but it looks NOS so I had to buy it. What a beauty!


Movement should be easy to fix, nice one! One of my favourite raketas.


----------



## 440_Hz

My Vostok cadet has just arrived... well, it's bittersweet. I was really excited about it when I first opened the package. But back when I first purchased the item and put the eBay seller's photos on here, someone mentioned that the movement's hairspring looked funny. Maybe they were onto something, because this watch's second hand keeps jumping forward randomly. I set the time 30 minutes ago and it's already 2 minutes ahead.

The seller's listing said the watch "runs strong and keeps good time", so naturally I'm a little upset at this. Hopefully we can come to a resolution.


----------



## JustAWatchFan

My Poljot Alarm finally arrived. 
Overall condition is pretty fair with light scratches on the case and crystal. 
The movement is what surprised me. It's running strong and keeping good time. 
Will try sourcing some hands but for now I'll keep it as is.


----------



## thewatchadude

Bought an Amphibia "ears" with sword hands for cheap--unfortunately it's the common latin version--well the good thing is that it's now out of my way


----------



## bentl

JustAWatchFan said:


> My Poljot Alarm finally arrived.
> Overall condition is pretty fair with light scratches on the case and crystal.
> The movement is what surprised me. It's running strong and keeping good time.
> Will try sourcing some hands but for now I'll keep it as is.
> View attachment 13532083


i have this exact watch it seems but with Sekonda on the dial - is mine a copy of this one? or do they share companies? hows the alarm sound on yours? mine is like a phone on vibrate, so i doubt it would wake me


----------



## Champagne InHand

440_Hz said:


> My Vostok cadet has just arrived... well, it's bittersweet. I was really excited about it when I first opened the package. But back when I first purchased the item and put the eBay seller's photos on here, someone mentioned that the movement's hairspring looked funny. Maybe they were onto something, because this watch's second hand keeps jumping forward randomly. I set the time 30 minutes ago and it's already 2 minutes ahead.
> 
> The seller's listing said the watch "runs strong and keeps good time", so naturally I'm a little upset at this. Hopefully we can come to a resolution.
> 
> View attachment 13531819


Demagnetize it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAWatchFan

bentl said:


> i have this exact watch it seems but with Sekonda on the dial - is mine a copy of this one? or do they share companies? hows the alarm sound on yours? mine is like a phone on vibrate, so i doubt it would wake me


I don't have much info about Russian watches since I've just started this hobby. But after a bit of searching, I found this on wikipedia:

"During the Soviet era, Soviet watch brands including Poljot, but also Raketa watches, were marketed in the United Kingdom under the brand "Sekonda". Today's Sekonda company, a British distributor of ubiquitous fashion watches, has no connection to any Russian watches."

So I guess you can say it's a rebrand, not a copy. 
Also the alarm is the main reason I bought this watch because of it's amusing sound. For me it sounds like a buzzer. More specifically like a dragonfly or bee that got caught on something. It's loud enough. I usually use it for reminders during the day like cooking or doing tasks. I haven't tried it as an actual alarm yet but I doubt it will wake me up.
I think I'll try doing just that.


----------



## PanKorop

bentl said:


> i have this exact watch it seems but with Sekonda on the dial - is mine a copy of this one? or do they share companies? hows the alarm sound on yours? mine is like a phone on vibrate, so i doubt it would wake me


Sekonda was a commercial trade mark for export to UK. It seems the brand was used on watches from various USSR factories - Moscow 1st (Poljot) as well as others.

Mechanical alarm wristwatches aren't very loud. Try the old china saucer trick; soup it up with some pocket change. On the plus side, they are less embarrassing when interrupting you while talking to a Senate committee. I mean, forget the saucer, there... :roll:


----------



## Jsjay

Champagne InHand said:


> Demagnetize it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. I've had the exact problem described and demagnetizing fixed it right up.


----------



## 440_Hz

Jsjay said:


> Agree. I've had the exact problem described and demagnetizing fixed it right up.


Thanks guys. I've heard about magnetization but I initially thought my problem might even be too extreme for that (this watch runs 2 hours fast per day), but I suppose it's still a possibility. I might as well buy one of those cheap blue demagnetizers off Amazon, since it seems like a useful thing for any mechanical watch owner to have. Let's see if that helps.


----------



## Jsjay

440_Hz said:


> Thanks guys. I've heard about magnetization but I initially thought my problem might even be too extreme for that (this watch runs 2 hours fast per day), but I suppose it's still a possibility. I might as well buy one of those cheap blue demagnetizers off Amazon, since it seems like a useful thing for any mechanical watch owner to have. Let's see if that helps.


It helped me to watch one of the videos on how to use it, and I had to do it two of three times, but it did work on a watch that was running very fast.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Луч Однострелочник (Silver-Gold face version)


----------



## Jsjay

I got a what I think is a nice Raketa. I like the unusual dial on it. I think it is from the 70s or early 80s.


----------



## Kamburov

Picked this neptune amphybia from a local antiques shop. Gave it a few shakes and the auto kickstarted it, so the whole package looked authentic. 
Needless to say, got it fairly cheap. Will post in another thread what it looks like a couple of hours later, after I cleaned it up.
Ivan


----------



## Ipse

Jsjay said:


> It helped me to watch one of the videos on how to use it, and I had to do it two of three times, but it did work on a watch that was running very fast.


Speaking of demagnetization....should one wait for the movement to stop before attempting the process? I did it a few times (maybe more to test the method than anything) but now when I think about it, maybe it wasn't too smart to do it with the balance wheel moving.


----------



## Jsjay

Ipse said:


> Speaking of demagnetization....should one wait for the movement to stop before attempting the process? I did it a few times (maybe more to test the method than anything) but now when I think about it, maybe it wasn't too smart to do it with the balance wheel moving.


I've heard, like you say, that you should wait for the movement to stop, but I've had success with doing it while it was running without anything bad happening ⏰. Someone more expert might have a definitive answer to the best way to do it.


----------



## gxhall

After lurking and reading many of the posts I ordered on the 1st a New Amphibian Zissou Diver Watch from CHISTOPOLCITY which arrived today so only a week from Kirov to Suffolk England. I thought it best to start with a classic.







Definitely changing the bracelet - any recommendations ?
I feel that this is the first of a collection


----------



## thewatchadude

Great catch!
One suggestion would be a rubber or silicone black strap. You can have allok at this thread to check the exact model:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-zissou-strap-options-517127.html#post3784207


----------



## oldfox

Ipse said:


> Speaking of demagnetization....should one wait for the movement to stop before attempting the process? I did it a few times (maybe more to test the method than anything) but now when I think about it, maybe it wasn't too smart to do it with the balance wheel moving.


Would be nothing.

Arrived couple days ago

































It's now hangs around with my first Moser watch.


----------



## Kamburov

gxhall said:


> After lurking and reading many of the posts I ordered on the 1st a New Amphibian Zissou Diver Watch from CHISTOPOLCITY which arrived today so only a week from Kirov to Suffolk England. I thought it best to start with a classic.


Welcome to the forum and congrats on you furst russian watch! Good choice for a starter, also love the movie 
Ivan


----------



## Gordak

It's here! Really happy with it, looks great. In a first hour and a half from the box runs 4 seconds fast, but we'll see in a few days how it behaves. Bracelet is solid links but VERY annoying to adjust, took me 30 minutes... Pictures tomorrow, when i catch some sunlight!


----------



## Gordak

Wanted to quote my previous post but something went wrong and now I can't edit last one. My Восток Амфибиа 710615 just arrived...


Gordak said:


> It's here! Really happy with it, looks great. In a first hour and a half from the box runs 4 seconds fast, but we'll see in a few days how it behaves. Bracelet is solid links but VERY annoying to adjust, took me 30 minutes... Pictures tomorrow, when i catch some sunlight!












Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

Kamburov said:


> Hi, comrades! I had a few purchases in the past two-three months but no time to post in the forum. I had to make time for this one, though.
> It was actually gifted to me today. As I was walking by my local shipping company's office, one of the emplyees was smoking a cigarette outside. When he saw me he asked "Were you the guy with the watches hobby?". I nodded and he said "I have something for you, wait a minute". He went inside and came out with a small box "I've been keeping this for you." It was a beautiful Molnia pocket watch inside. It got me totally by surprise and I didn't know what to say. We don't really know each other, other than me picking deliveries from the office every now and then. I asked if I can buy it off, but he said that it belonged to his father who passed away and he's gifting me the watch.
> To tell you the truth I was quite stunned, and later realised I still don't know the guy's name.
> So there it is.
> 
> Ivan


That's it. Hold the mail, turn out the lights, I'm moving to Bulgaria. That is a gorgeous watch. I can't imagine parting with my dad's old watches.


----------



## Kamburov

audiomagnate said:


> That's it. Hold the mail, turn out the lights, I'm moving to Bulgaria.That is a gorgeous watch.


Thanks, and you're always welcome 
Since I got it I 've been keeping this pocket watch going on my desk as a table clock. It's just so beautiful to look at.


----------



## mariomart

Nice little bid/win on the Bay this morning for $5.03 :-!

Tiny Slava 1600 in tidy condition 









View attachment 13545847


----------



## buddhawake

I bought a couple of Partners that I liked and along with them came these two full color catalogs. One for Partners and the other for Komandiskie models. How can I share these? If anyone is interested for prosperity I can do high quality scans. Just some quick pictures.


----------



## sixking

Those 3 are pieces that I have never had. Like that gold plated Vostok from 80 Olympic games. That Atlantic is also nice, needs some love and if someone have a bezel for that Vostok Cadet would be nice.


----------



## sixking

Those 3 are pieces that I have never had. Like that gold plated Vostok from 80 Olympic games. That Atlantic is also nice, needs some love and if someone have a bezel for that Vostok Cadet would be nice.

View attachment 13548025


----------



## Lowellchris

Not bought but found in my father's stuff from when he passed away in 2001 , a Russian Peristroyka watch , no strap . still kinda neat ? Already sold off his two Seiko , a 6138 and a 6139 , a Pogue and a Bullhead . Now trying to sell a Bulova Senator L9 ?


----------



## PanKorop

Lowellchris said:


> Not bought but found in my father's stuff from when he passed away in 2001 , a Russian Peristroyka watch , no strap . still kinda neat ? Already sold off his two Seiko , a 6138 and a 6139 , a Pogue and a Bullhead . Now trying to sell a Bulova Senator L9 ?


Neat maybe, but strange for sure: the spelling is blatantly wrong - hurts the eyes.
It should be ПЕРЕСТРОЙКА
instead of ПЭРЭСТРОЙКА.

Fake suspected (to put it mildly), and by a non-Russian. Not even Soviet in the large sense. The kind who would write "made in Яussia" and fancy it's cool...

I'd keep it for its personal, special meaning.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Intrigued from mentions in various YouTube videos I saw a Vostok that caught my eye and since I needed a GMT for my collection I got the Komandirskie K-34. Arrived today and I'm not disappointed, loving it!














Amazon seller for under $136 new and only about a month to get here from Russia!

It's also my first butterfly clasp. Great watch for the money.


----------



## Jsjay

buddhawake said:


> I bought a couple of Partners that I liked and along with them came these two full color catalogs. One for Partners and the other for Komandiskie models. How can I share these? If anyone is interested for prosperity I can do high quality scans. Just some quick pictures.


These are really nice. There is an Image Gallery where these could go right under the main Russian Forums: https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/ It has been very helpful to me and others I'm sure. I think they would make an excellent resource.


----------



## buddhawake

Jsjay said:


> These are really nice. There is an Image Gallery where these could go right under the main Russian Forums: https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/ It has been very helpful to me and others I'm sure. I think they would make an excellent resource.


Great. I will scan them some time over the weekend and post them there for anyone who may want to check them out later. I'll try to get it into a PDF format too but I don't have a way to host them permanently.


----------



## Dondo

My Souvenir from Moscow, bin appetite and best regards from Cafe Pushkin ♥


----------



## PolishX

I did a bad thing, I can't get the watch I really want (Tudor Pelagos), and I got a refund check in the mail so I got another Vostok Amphibian, and a Polo shirt from Meranom with Amphibian logo because it was like $9


----------



## thewatchadude

Dondo said:


> My Souvenir from Moscow, bin appetite and best regards from Cafe Pushkin ♥


When I made a business trip to Moscow years ago I sued to get my breakfast at Cafe Pushkin--the salmon omelette and that chocolate ceremony!

I was told that the Cafe Pushkin name actually comes after a French song from Gilbert Becaud--is this true?


----------



## PanKorop

thewatchadude said:


> I was told that the Cafe Pushkin name actually comes after a French song from Gilbert Becaud--is this true?


Perfectly true: the song is "Nathalie". Kitsch power three, if you ask me. It became popular enough in USSR (suckers for Becaud, Aznavour, M. Mathieu... which weren't censored, now why would they have been?). No such joint at the time he wrote the song, which disappointed many tourists. So, a Café Pushkin just had to open as soon as private business became ok.


----------



## mariomart

Picked up this Raketa for a tidy bid of $1 this morning on eBay :-!

Should clean up nicely


----------



## haha

In today's mail

@Sekondtime : Do you have any info about this KH Sport ?


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> In today's mail


Haha, those Kirovskie really stand out, nice bunch!

I got my share of vintage purchases today. Some of them with really good B&A potential. My hands are itching.






















The last Luch still has its original low profile crystal, the bad news it's cracked. I'm deffinately keeping it, so the challenge is on.
Ivan


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Well, technically bought in early August, but delivered just today. (there were some backorder Parts in it so it took longer than usual, no fault at Meranom)
The Neptune will be gutted and finds a new home in one of the 020 Cases paired with a solid Bracelet; clean Bezel and Radioroom Dial for the 960 leftovers together with the 2416 out of the 020.
Not sure about the second 020. I kinda like it but was planning to build a Sailboat Summer at the Lake Watch.....in early November. Smart, eh?

Excuse the Mess and crappy Pic please.


----------



## NviGate_Systems

I bought a box full of like 50 2614 Poljots. Some with case, others bare movements, plus a bunch of Vostoks. I have my work cut out! I have like over 150 movements! Once I sort them out I may have extra spares if folks need any. 

Ive already sorted the movements by caliber and am striping them down for cleaning.


----------



## deckeda

This is the Luch one handed I picked up used from eBay (from a U.S. seller) and it arrived today. I chose this specific one because it was cheapest I could find ($30) in the style I was seeking. 

Seems excellent, although now I’ve got to scrounge a generic box or something to wrap it in. I’m “testing” it; it’s destined to be an Xmas gift.

I’ve seen some online that have a plain or mostly plain caseback, for some reason.


----------



## bpmurray

Another old Komandirskie for the sub-collection:


----------



## steve_AU

Now the wait for the post man


----------



## Lew

Here are few my new watches. I came into possession of them during another purchase. It is not my type of watches but looks good. Maybe will sell it.


----------



## Lew

Here are few my new watches. I came into possession of them during another purchase. It is not my type of watches but looks good. Maybe will sell it.

View attachment 13588591


View attachment 13588593


View attachment 13588595


View attachment 13588597


View attachment 13588599


View attachment 13588601


----------



## buddhawake

Lew, I really like that Slava. Nice acquisitions.


----------



## oldfox

Just got it. NOS Raketa


----------



## stevoe

Yesterday! Now I have to wait...









Amphibia 120921

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## haha

Red it is


----------



## elsoldemayo

Nice, I had a few of the Kirovskie Crab colour variations but the red was the only one that survived a minor sell off.


----------



## haha

elsoldemayo said:


> Nice, I had a few of the Kirovskie Crab colour variations but the red was the only one that survived a minor sell off.


I think I'm also going to keep only this one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So this came in the mail about 8 days ago. I have been letting it run and checking it alongside a Bulova UHF quartz. It's been holding closer time than many ETA workhorses. Such a good looker a well.

Now to grab an Anfibia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Raketa Big Zero. Now the wait...


----------



## Kamburov

Don't have a PRIM auto, would love to get familiar with it. Also looks like a decent restoration project.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Not a buy but an arrival today!
Apologies for the bad photo but here is (after lotsa Sturmanskies and Amphibias) my first 3017 Strela!!!!
The case is almost pristine, the dial clean for a more then 50 yesr old watch !!!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Don't have a PRIM auto, would love to get familiar with it. Also looks like a decent restoration project.
> View attachment 13601443
> 
> View attachment 13601445


Poor old TV. 
At least, it looks suitable to watch archive documentary about the 100th anniversary of Czechoslovakia ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Poor old TV.
> At least, it looks suitable to watch archive documentary about the 100th anniversary of Czechoslovakia ;-)


It does look like a 70s kitchen appliance  Gotta have one of everything, can't help it. At least it's just a watch, I have a friend that collects washing machines 
Ivan


----------



## PanKorop

Kamburov said:


> Don't have a PRIM auto, would love to get familiar with it. Also looks like a decent restoration project.
> View attachment 13601443


The Prim doesn't look like much as is? Just open it.

As always, the true beauty is inside: the time-proven Primus (PT-1) mechanism.
And a decent restaurant project indeed!


----------



## oldfox

Last arrival


----------



## mariomart

Just purchased this nice Titanium Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude for $30 off the Bay :-!

It should clean up nicely, although the seller states it has a "loose dial" which should be an easy fix. I'm loving that it's an older 21 Jewel Dude dial., and the bezel looks amazing


----------



## oldfox

I thougt that now there is no such prices even at local market... Good catch!


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Just made the purchase on eBay from a seller recommended by some WUS'ers named 'zenitar'. I visited Russia a number of times during the 90's, and on my first visit in 1995 I got this watch at a street market for $10. It didn't keep the best time, and conked out after a few months. From what I've read, I probably got a cheap reject. The one I just paid for as 31 jewels and 200' wr. I've wanted to get one of these for a long time, but only now pulling the trigger.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Woops, dbl post


----------



## audiomagnate

Another Slava twin barrel.


----------



## oldfox

Family portrait.


----------



## do_checkdate

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first modern komandirskie.


----------



## lagazeta

Some days ago, slava amphibian


----------



## bpmurray

lagazeta said:


> Some days ago, slava amphibian


Fantastic! Based on your post history, is this your first purchase of a Soviet watch? If so, what an amazing way to start, with such a rare and collectible watch! How did you decide to search for this particular model?


----------



## lagazeta

It is not the first is the penultimate. I find it very hard to find it. It's my jewel for now.
No es el primero es el penultimo.Me costo mucho encontralo. Es mi joya por ahora.


----------



## bpmurray

lagazeta said:


> It is not the first is the penultimate. I find it very hard to find it. It's my jewel for now.
> No es el primero es el penultimo.Me costo mucho encontralo. Es mi joya por ahora.


It is indeed very hard to find, especially in such good condition! I would love to see the rest of your collection, and I hope you will share it.


----------



## NOTSHARP

A good delivery day. 



Steve.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Just came in today! My second, and again nearly mint, Albatros, only now with a polished cased instead of a sunburst brush!

Wondering if these "sniper" dials were also used in brushed cases?

And a brushed case is a model 470, does this polished case have another model number?



































With it's Albatros brother









With a Meranom 100625 SE

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## blackcoffee

Screwdrivers. More specifically watchmakers screwdrivers. Cousinsuk.com is going to be expensive for me.


----------



## Parkgate

blackcoffee said:


> Screwdrivers. More specifically watchmakers screwdrivers. Cousinsuk.com is going to be expensive for me.


Redrooster (redroosteruk.com) have a good range of lower priced screwdrivers and watch related items, Cousins is great (I use them a lot for parts) but for my general tinkering I don't always need (or want) to pay silly prices for Swiss tools. I think I bought a couple of sets of Anchor screwdrivers for not a lot (£7 a set?) and they are perfectly adequate for low volume watch work from Redrooster and will probably last me for the next ten years or twenty years.


----------



## MattBrace

fliegerchrono said:


> Just came in today! My second, and again nearly mint, Albatros, only now with a polished cased instead of a sunburst brush!
> 
> Wondering if these "sniper" dials were also used in brushed cases?
> 
> And a brushed case is a model 470, does this polished case have another model number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it's Albatros brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Meranom 100625 SE
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


A really nice example of a 320 case antimagnetic vostok. There seems to be a common misconception that these watches are all "Albatros" this term only relates to a type of watch with the word Albatros on the dial.

Cheers...


----------



## 24h

MattBrace said:


> A really nice example of a 320 case antimagnetic vostok. There seems to be a common misconception that these watches are all "Albatros" this term only relates to a type of watch with the word Albatros on the dial.
> 
> Cheers...


I believe that the 470 and 320 case are exacly the same shape/dimensions.
470 indicates brushed and 320 indicates polished.

Weird...that's not the normal Vostok way of classifying cases.


----------



## blackcoffee

Thanks.


----------



## fliegerchrono

24h said:


> I believe that the 470 and 320 case are exacly the same shape/dimensions.
> 470 indicates brushed and 320 indicates polished.
> 
> Weird...that's not the normal Vostok way of classifying cases.


Thnx!!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

24h said:


> I believe that the 470 and 320 case are exacly the same shape/dimensions.
> 470 indicates brushed and 320 indicates polished.
> 
> Weird...that's not the normal Vostok way of classifying cases.


Thnx!!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

MattBrace said:


> A really nice example of a 320 case antimagnetic vostok. There seems to be a common misconception that these watches are all "Albatros" this term only relates to a type of watch with the word Albatros on the dial.
> 
> Cheers...


Ahaaaaa! Something new learned! Thnx!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

I should stay away from auctions for a while. A $100 bought me this yesterday:
1. Raketa zero in quite good condition, good case, crown to be replaced.
2. Seiko 7002-7001 150m diver in mint condition
3. 10ml. Moebius 8000





























Ivan


----------



## audiomagnate

With help from Ivan my grail watch will soon be on my wrist!!! I have been absolutely obsessed with this watch since soon after discovering the wonderful world of Soviet era watches and had almost given up hope of finding a good one that I could afford when I stumbled upon this one late last night. Woo hoo! Ivan tells me the inscription on the back is from the Minister of Defense to a big shot general named Turov. It looks perfect except for the missing second hand. Thanks again to Ivan who helped with the language barrier and so much more, you are too kind.


----------



## Kamburov

Tou are most welcome, comrade! It is an interesting Vympel, and friends' opinion in the forum would be welcome. Apart from the missing seconds hand (the pin is healthy), the watch looks in excellent condition, and the crystal looks the authentic low dome one. 
The writing "To gen. Tanov from the minister of People's Deffence" has no year, which is not common. If authentic, it takes us to a subject that was discussed in the "B&A" thread, about watches that were presented from the minister of PD. Gen. Dobri Dzhurov was the minister from 17 March 1962, so it very likely this is from the first years of him as the minister. It also proves the tradition of presenting more valuable watches to other generals (the other I know is the Ruhla on Secondtime' site), in contrast to the standard poljots that were presented during his long career as minister.
Obviously this watch hasn't been worn too much, rather kept for special occasions. It would be rewarding to bring it to it's full glory.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

double post


----------



## gxhall

Having bought a Zissou a few weeks ago I updated the bracelet for a silicone strap, I bought a Komandirskie 431958 from Meranom and got a NATO strap for it 
Apart from being stuck in Langley Customs for the best part of a week it took about the same time as the order from ChistopolCity

Wonder what I'll get for Christmas


----------



## Luis965

Just this 3:


----------



## zagato1750

Hope it cleans up nice.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha

Stainless steel Vostok.


----------



## zagato1750

Well.......it was an impulse bid.....dial looks rougher than I initially noticed...but it was cheap ?. So this is the antimagnetic 2610 movement, but looking at the dial...what's with the 24hr markings? This isn't a 24hr movement....correct?


----------



## Kamburov

It's a 12h dial with 13h to 24h markings. A 24h dial would be 1 to 24.
It's a bit rough but still a cool watch, congrats!
Ivan


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks....it was certainly inexpensive....so...it’ll be fun to mess around with!


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks....it was certainly inexpensive....so...it’ll be fun to mess around with!


----------



## zagato1750

Sorry for the double post....and just to confirm that I didn’t look all that close before bidding...I do now notice it starts at “13”...not “1”.....🙄


----------



## Kamburov

zagato1750 said:


> ....and just to confirm that I didn't look all that close before bidding...


I do that too, and sometimes I wait hoping I will be outbid 
Ivan


----------



## Utva_56

Cardi-Vostok , 2409 movement.


----------



## AaParker

I purchased a stainless steel Vostok. I don't know much about it, but I'm really happy with the way it looks.


----------



## 24h

Not a watch today, but a few straps.
What do you think fits the Poljot best? All with a gold buckle of course :-d
a) Buffalo
b) Rally
c) Canvas

I think that the canvas is the least fitting.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Not a watch today, but a few straps.
> What do you think fits the Poljot best? All with a gold buckle of course :-d
> a) Buffalo
> b) Rally
> c) Canvas


B - unquestionably. It's sporty as should be, but avoids those white stitches which just don't fit this watch.


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> B - unquestionably. It's sporty as should be, but avoids those white stitches which just don't fit this watch.


I had that feeling too, that's why I tried it on that strap first :-!
Now to wear for a while...not sure if I can pull off wearing gold. I think I'm more of a stainless steel person :-!


----------



## thewatchadude

Came in yesterday, sold by a nice chap:


----------



## stevoe

stevoe said:


> Yesterday! Now I have to wait...
> 
> View attachment 13596719
> 
> 
> Amphibia 120921


And here we are...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## oldfox

I bought it around 2 years ago. 
Why I'm posting it just now? Well, you know, that when you are dealing with your watch hobby, watches and it parts are everywhere at home. If you are not - well, you are or lying ... or man with organazing skills that happens 1 to 1 000 000. 
Well, I'm one from 999 999 of 1 000 000, and when my doughter was born my wife said: "Please, get all your s̶h̶i̶t̶ extremely valuable things at one place, since she would start crawling soon, and grabbing all what she sees, and one day it could be your s̶h̶i̶t̶ watch or its part". Ok, but you know, all this clean-up is for only one purpose - to forget where is all your stuff, since you are used to know that thing you need is located at the right pile of stuff on the table at the bottom, after clean up with it slogan "you need a right place for every thing" - hell knows.
So, thats what happened with this amphibia - it was put "at the right place" 2 years ago and was found occasionally day ago.


----------



## 24h

oldfox said:


> I bought it around 2 years ago.
> Why I'm posting it just now? Well, you know, that when you are dealing with your watch hobby, watches and it parts are everywhere at home. If you are not - well, you are or lying ... or man with organazing skills that happens 1 to 1 000 000.
> Well, I'm one from 999 999 of 1 000 000, and when my doughter was born my wife said: "Please, get all your s̶h̶i̶t̶ extremely valuable things at one place, since she would start crawling soon, and grabbing all what she sees, and one day it could be your s̶h̶i̶t̶ a watch or it part". Ok, but you know, all this clean-up is for only one purpose - to forget where is all your staff, since you are used to know that thing you need is located at the right pile of stuff on the table at the bottom, after clean up with it slogan "you need a right place for every thing" - hell knows.
> So, thats what happened with this amphibia - it was put "at the right place" 2 years ago and was found occasionally day ago.
> View attachment 13642207


Was that one originally blue?
I've seen these dials fade to purple, blue, gray, and even brown ;-)


----------



## oldfox

I have no idea, I just loved this crackelured dude. I hope some original color saved under the O-ring of the crystal.


----------



## stadiou

A Sekonda / Luch 2209 in need of a service for £2 in a local junk shop. The thing actually runs!!


----------



## oldfox

24h said:


> Was that one originally blue?
> I've seen these dials fade to purple, blue, gray, and even brown ;-)


As at the edge of the dial I can see slight blue-green gleam - I can conclude that it was blue.


----------



## Luis965

Vostok Old Ministry:


----------



## zagato1750

Been wanting one of these for a while....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_checkdate

No pictures as I've managed to screw up my phone's camera but my k-34 arrived today. I must say the quality of the thing compares very favourably to the classica and the compressor reissue (the other modern vostoks I own). The internal bezel in particular is miles better than the compressor. The finish on the movement looks nice, the gears on the automatic parts are nicely polished, the screws are a pretty blue and the 'cotes de chistopol' on the rotor are a nice change from the usual Vostok cutout. My only gripe is the horrible butterfly clasp, which bites my wrist like an angry badger.


----------



## Kamburov

With big thanks to the UK seller who accepted my offer! This is going to be one cool restoration project. Can't wait.
Seems to be authentic and in good working condition.
Ivan


----------



## oldfox

just for reference - what was the price?


----------



## Kamburov

oldfox said:


> just for reference - what was the price?


It costed me about $35 shipping included. The guy was a gentleman. That should be a reasonable price for a working stainless steel Poljot with all the right parts. 
Ivan


----------



## Parkgate

A pair of 22mm end links for £3.95 inc del.


----------



## PanKorop

For once, my Gallic half overpowered the Slavic one.
Dunno yet if it will end up on my wrist, on my motorbike glove, or on my belt...









« _Montre d'Aviateur, Modèle I_ » by Axiom, on KS.


----------



## Doonsbury

One of my favorite watch channels on Utube did an unboxing on a Vostok "Scuba dude" amphibian.....and a few week later a mod on the same watch....and I was taken, not so much by the appearance of the watch, but more so for the very clever engineering of it. Anyway I hoped on to Amazon and grabbed one...it should be here in another week or 10 days. One thing, I won't be "Modding" this watch...and for 2 very good reasons....1) I like the idea of having the watch completely original....after all I purchased it partly for it's originality.....and 2) I daresay that the watch would certainly never survive any attempt I might make to "Improve" it! Oh, I included the pic of the back of the case just in case anyone anted to know what the Russian writing on the back was.


----------



## oldfox

Kamburov said:


> It costed me about $35 shipping included. The guy was a gentleman. That should be a reasonable price for a working stainless steel Poljot with all the right parts.
> Ivan


Hm, even for domestic market very reasonable price...


----------



## seikoboy2000

This came in the post today not sure what date its from late 80s or early 90s any opinions appreciated 









Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan

seikoboy2000 said:


> This came in the post today not sure what date its from late 80s or early 90s any opinions appreciated.


Type 81 case with big crown introduced around 1996, replaced by the small crown version around 1999.


----------



## seikoboy2000

Avidfan said:


> Type 81 case with big crown introduced around 1996, replaced by the small crown version around 1999.


Thanks for the info appreciated 

Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

Didn't buy it today, but months ago. In a pile of old watches for spares. I'm not that good at repairing DDR's Ruhlas (and no spare ballances), so I put it aside and forgot about it.
Picked it out of my stash today, and noticed the ballance noving when in upside down position. Took it out, gave it a good clean and lubrication and put it back in. It works! In any position! One hour in and it keeps a good time. So there it is, back from the dead























Not sure what exactly the De Luxe stands for, so there's a visit to Sekondtime's page again 
Ivan


----------



## JustAWatchFan

I bought this one about a month ago and it finally arrived today at the post office. A silver Poljot alarm to pair up with my gold poljot alarm. It's supposed to be a parts watch, but I've grown attached to it. I guess I'm collecting alarm watches now.


----------



## haha

Ruhla 7 jewels, so let's not waste them for a seconds hand


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Ruhla 7 jewels, so let's not waste them for a seconds hand


These two hands dress models are very stylish. Also harder to get at a good price. Congrats!


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> These two hands dress models are very stylish. Also harder to get at a good price. Congrats!


Thanks.
You're right, i did pay a little more than expected and that i wish i would. But it was still worth it, she's a beauty !


----------



## oldfox

haha said:


> Ruhla 7 jewels, so let's not waste them for a seconds hand
> 
> View attachment 13661025


This one have even 17 jevels, but also didn't waste it on different shenanigans like second hands!


----------



## haha

oldfox said:


> This one have even 17 jevels, but also didn't waste it on different shenanigans like second hands!
> 
> View attachment 13663177


Really like this one too !


----------



## Joespeeder

Hey Guys,

I received my new 40mm Strela this week and love it ! Thought it may be too small but it really feels nice and is a cool change from my larger watches. Also I'm adding shots of my Axiom since I saw one posted a page back. I have another Axiom on order and other Russian's but the Strela is new.


----------



## PanKorop

Joespeeder said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my new 40mm Strela this week and love it ! Thought it may be too small but it really feels nice and is a cool change from my larger watches. Also I'm adding shots of my Axiom since I saw one posted a page back. I have another Axiom on order and other Russian's but the Strela is new.


Lovely shots, from a man of taste! Cool Strela, too-if lacking the MiG.

I can understand you want the _Montre d'Aviateur_. Or that Cigognes Squadron, below? A cocktail twist for your Seven or Dry, I mean Drei (Fokker)! Then, you'll need a Morgan Tricar (Jap, yet not Seiko engine) or Brough Superior.









I'm tempted too, as it could hang safely on the belt, or slip in jeans 5th pocket.
PS: Axiom told me that, on demand, the Bleu Horizon could be cased in this box (same movement), and even with a sapphire back...

Bonus: here's ace of the Cigognes René Fonck.






I wonder what's the motorcycle. Douglas, Brough H?


----------



## Joespeeder

Thanks PanKorop,

You have me stumped as far as the motorcycle. However, I do have the Axiom LemonBurst ordered and just waiting for them to assemble mine. I do have a good friend that has a Morgan 3 wheeler but I bet you'd rather see the Lemon Burst with his Citroen 2cv??

Unfortunately, the Dr1 got taken down by friendly fire. I had flown that plane for many years and enjoyed it. However, I was relived when it went in.... it's a strange thing to store and manage. Other aircraft are easier to get to and from the field. The Dr1 stays 90% assembled. I'm thinking a SPAD like in the rear of your photo....

Here's the video of the crash... Grrrrrrr..... The forum won't let me post a direct link yet due to my low posting count.... let's try this. 
On YouTube search "PMAC Flying Circus - Pilot Down !"

I'd post the link but it won't let me here yet.

Sorry to go off topic a bit here but I hope others find this little side trip interesting. I'm sure I'll have other Russian watches to post later. My current project is swapping movements/dials on 2 Bulova Lunar Pilots so the Russians will have to wait a bit.

To bring it back on topic I'll post a pic of my Poljot 3133 Boardwatch I've had it about a year but the leather Nato band is new... lol

Joe


----------



## Sekondtime

Kamburov said:


> Didn't buy it today, but months ago. In a pile of old watches for spares. I'm not that good at repairing DDR's Ruhlas (and no spare ballances), so I put it aside and forgot about it.
> Picked it out of my stash today, and noticed the ballance noving when in upside down position. Took it out, gave it a good clean and lubrication and put it back in. It works! In any position! One hour in and it keeps a good time. So there it is, back from the dead
> 
> View attachment 13656977
> 
> View attachment 13656979
> 
> View attachment 13656981
> 
> 
> Not sure what exactly the De Luxe stands for, so there's a visit to Sekondtime's page again
> Ivan


Ivan,

Well done for restoring the Ruhla. Ruhla Rules!

The wording "de Luxe" is just marketing nonsense. It was used on many different brands across the watchmaking industry. Ruhla just took advantage of it like all the other brands.

Sekondtime


----------



## Kotsov

PanKorop said:


> Lovely shots, from a man of taste! Cool Strela, too-if lacking the MiG.
> 
> I can understand you want the _Montre d'Aviateur_. Or that Cigognes Squadron, below? A cocktail twist for your Seven or Dry, I mean Drei (Fokker)! Then, you'll need a Morgan Tricar (Jap, yet not Seiko engine) or Brough Superior.
> 
> View attachment 13665265
> 
> 
> I'm tempted too, as it could hang safely on the belt, or slip in jeans 5th pocket.
> PS: Axiom told me that, on demand, the Bleu Horizon could be cased in this box (same movement), and even with a sapphire back...
> 
> Bonus: here's ace of the Cigognes René Fonck.
> View attachment 13665297
> I wonder what's the motorcycle. Douglas, Brough H?


I've seen this picture before. I really can't work it out. Certainly not a Douglas and not a Brough I've seen before. I know this is a watch forum but can anyone else help?


----------



## 24h

A bit of a boring addition to this thread.
Signed crown for 420 mod. Also a new dial but not pictured :-!


----------



## PanKorop

Kotsov said:


> I've seen this picture before. I really can't work it out. Certainly not a Douglas and not a Brough I've seen before. I know this is a watch forum but can anyone else help?


(Sorry, guys! There's not only watches and T&A (time and arm-bands) in life. There are clockworks, or gear boxes, meant to run way too fast!)

Kotsov, why "certainly not Douglas"? On a hunch, I think of pre-1919 _William_ E. Brough bikes: the Victorian calligraphy logo, high timing box, horizontally opposed in-line twin... Hard to hunt, as whenever you look for it, some search engine Goorgles "brough superior"! Here's one thin thread to hold on to: https://thevintagent.com/2018/05/10/brough-before-superior/. I saw a stamp, too, which of course I can't retrieve now I need it.

PS: *Gotcha!*
A Brough of "H" series it has to be be, or the later 6hp, 700cc. The double footpegs give it away, as does the exhaust to the left (on a British motorcycle? No wonder the Empire fell). Anyway, it appears Lt Fonck drove a Brough before Lawrence...
The photograph below is of the precursor in the series, the 3 1/2 hp, 500cc Brough HS.









Btw, here's a Douglas of similar vintage, much less performing, way more common in WW1, but one may confuse.








_Photo source: Wikimedia Commons, by Gérard Delafond_


----------



## PanKorop

On topic, for a change:









No fan of such straps (Dmitry, please don't call it Bund, blin!), I'll give it a shot, for the 420 or 120 case.
Wrist shots promised, in +/- 3 weeks...


----------



## Kotsov

PanKorop said:


> (Sorry, guys! There's not only watches and T&A (time and arm-bands) in life. There are clockworks, or gear boxes, meant to run way too fast!)
> 
> Kotsov, why "certainly not Douglas"? On a hunch, I think of pre-1919 _William_ E. Brough bikes: the Victorian calligraphy logo, high timing box, horizontally opposed in-line twin... Hard to hunt, as whenever you look for it, some search engine Goorgles "brough superior"! Here's one thin thread to hold on to: https://thevintagent.com/2018/05/10/brough-before-superior/. I saw a stamp, too, which of course I can't retrieve now I need it.
> 
> PS: *Gotcha!*
> A Brough of "H" series it has to be be, or the later 6hp, 700cc. The double footpegs give it away, as does the exhaust to the left (on a British motorcycle? No wonder the Empire fell). Anyway, it appears Lt Fonck drove a Brough before Lawrence...
> The photograph below is of the precursor in the series, the 3 1/2 hp, 500cc Brough HS.
> 
> View attachment 13667505


Yes that does look like it, well done.

It is lovely. Although I'd definitely fit a front mud flap given the exposed valve gear


----------



## DJW GB

Just in from my good comrade kev80e a lovely Slava and stunning ( in real life ) paketa . thanks kev.










Billy super duper


----------



## Patski

I couldn't resist...my own present for Christmas!


----------



## Parkgate

PanKorop said:


> (Sorry, guys! There's not only watches and T&A (time and arm-bands) in life. There are clockworks, or gear boxes, meant to run way too fast!)
> 
> Kotsov, why "certainly not Douglas"? On a hunch, I think of pre-1919 _William_ E. Brough bikes: the Victorian calligraphy logo, high timing box, horizontally opposed in-line twin... Hard to hunt, as whenever you look for it, some search engine Goorgles "brough superior"! Here's one thin thread to hold on to: https://thevintagent.com/2018/05/10/brough-before-superior/. I saw a stamp, too, which of course I can't retrieve now I need it.
> 
> PS: *Gotcha!*
> A Brough of "H" series it has to be be, or the later 6hp, 700cc. The double footpegs give it away, as does the exhaust to the left (on a British motorcycle? No wonder the Empire fell). Anyway, it appears Lt Fonck drove a Brough before Lawrence...
> The photograph below is of the precursor in the series, the 3 1/2 hp, 500cc Brough HS.
> 
> View attachment 13667505
> 
> 
> Btw, here's a Douglas of similar vintage, much less performing, way more common in WW1, but one may confuse.
> 
> View attachment 13669189
> 
> _Photo source: Wikimedia Commons, by Gérard Delafond_


Brough and Brough Superior where both made in Nottingham (England). William Brough founded Brough in 1898 and it ceased production in 1925. His son George left the original Brough company (his dads) and founded his own company, Brough Superior, in 1919. If you're ever in Nottingham be sure to visit Wollaton Hall as they have a museum at the side that has Brough Superiors on show including a rare BS car. And as a bit of trivial knowledge Wollaton also became Batmans Wayne Manor in The Dark Knight Rises. The bike in the pic is a Brough and not a Brough Superior although they often get lumped together as the same company, but I guess you already know that.
My old metalwork teacher at school also had a Brough Superior car that he'd occasionally bring to school, its probably in a private collection or museum somewhere today.


----------



## ady1989

Been waiting for this one to come back for a while, it's my personal Vostok "grail". Bought it the moment I got the text message from Meranom! The wait begins...


----------



## Sayan

Few days ago i bought this Poljot alarm 38 mm. Usually Soviet era Poljot alarm watches are small i just could not convince myself to get 36 mm watch. This one is different though. I like it. With shipping only $77.00 should be here in couple of weeks.


----------



## haha

Quite happy with my latest arrivals


----------



## AaParker

haha said:


> Quite happy with my latest arrivals
> 
> View attachment 13681921


Very nice. If I may ask, what's the brand of the one in the upper left? I'm new to most of this and I haven't seen one with that branding.


----------



## 7Pines

San Martin (LJM) 1000m beast on the way.
I have their 62mas homage and it is one of my favorite pieces.
This big diver should not disappoint!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

AaParker said:


> Very nice. If I may ask, what's the brand of the one in the upper left? I'm new to most of this and I haven't seen one with that branding.


That one is a Sportivne.


----------



## 24h

Needed a new 811 case so I picked this up for only $30 on eBay.
Added benefit of a spare movement I can tinker with :-d :-d :-d


----------



## haha

AaParker said:


> Very nice. If I may ask, what's the brand of the one in the upper left? I'm new to most of this and I haven't seen one with that branding.


Thank you for your appreciation.
Well, your question was already answered to. I'll just add that theses watches were equipped with a hacking mechanism, allowing them to be used as a basic stopwatch, thus the name Sportivnie. 
This one is in a rather good condition, just needs a seconds hand and a polishing of the crystal...


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Quite happy with my latest arrivals
> 
> View attachment 13681921


Congrats, haha! All are very nice, and the Poljot is just excellent! 
I'm surprised noone paid attention to the jewel in the lot, the Stolicnie in the bottom left corner. Is that the steel case? Even if it isn't I'm still very jealous. If it is, then I'm vert, very, very jealous 
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Congrats, haha! All are very nice, and the Poljot is just excellent!
> I'm surprised noone paid attention to the jewel in the lot, the Stolicnie in the bottom left corner. Is that the steel case? Even if it isn't I'm still very jealous. If it is, then I'm vert, very, very jealous
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan.
I'll post better pictures of the Stolichnie once i cleaned it. I'm afraid it's not the stainless steel version , if this one even really exists ?!? I couldn't find much info about it.
Ivan.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> I'm afraid it's not the stainless steel version , if this one even really exists ?!? I couldn't find much info about it.


I've read a thread about it in the forum, but I can't find it now. If I do I will post a link.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> I'm afraid it's not the stainless steel version , if this one even really exists ?!? I couldn't find much info about it.


All I've seen is this thread about it in the forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare-steel-stolichnie-2160378.html


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> All I've seen is this thread about it in the forum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare-steel-stolichnie-2160378.html


Yeah, i thought i remembered a longer discussion about it somewhere but i also couldn't find anything else that this thread that seems a little light.
Maybe other people will help.


----------



## mariomart

I picked this up for 1 Euro off the FleaBay this morning. Says it doesn't work but I don't mind having a little meddle  Could come in handy for spares later as well.


----------



## AaParker

Thank you.


----------



## AaParker

haha said:


> Thank you for your appreciation.
> Well, your question was already answered to. I'll just add that theses watches were equipped with a hacking mechanism, allowing them to be used as a basic stopwatch, thus the name Sportivnie.
> This one is in a rather good condition, just needs a seconds hand and a polishing of the crystal...


Thank you for that information. I didn't realize they could be used as a stopwatch. As you note, it is in good condition; I hope it's an easy clean-up and you are able to start using it soon.


----------



## Venom_Snake

Not quite a watch I "bought" because I got it for free, but my mother in law dug this Raketa "Rose of the Winds" out of her attic and gave it to me. Needed a bit of a toothpaste polish on the crystal but it came out looking brand new. I slapped a spare rally leather strap I had laying around onto it for the time being, thinking about what kinda strap it would look good with for the long haul. Maybe a black leather one with red stitching? Hmmm.


----------



## Kamburov

Such a cool first post! Welcome to the forum!
One of my favourite raketas. Cal.2609 NP. Sometimes I have trouble seeing the hands properly (my eyesight is getting worse), but I wear it anyway as it such a beautifully designed dial.
Ivan


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Venom_Snake

Kamburov said:


> Such a cool first post! Welcome to the forum!
> One of my favourite raketas. Cal.2609 NP. Sometimes I have trouble seeing the hands properly (my eyesight is getting worse), but I wear it anyway as it such a beautifully designed dial.
> Ivan


Thanks for the warm welcome.

I've left it sitting for a day and it looks like it's losing about 4-5 minutes per 24 hours. I've tweaked the timing adjuster a bit - hopefully in the right direction. We'll see if they're any more accurate tomorrow.


----------



## NerdThing

Got these two incoming.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## haha

Still lucky.
Stainless steel Ruhla - (very) Clean Start
Uncommon Black Prim with 35mm french case - Another Prazisa Ruhla
Prim on the left to merge with the right one


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Still lucky.
> Stainless steel Ruhla - (very) Clean Start
> Uncommon Black Prim with 35mm french case - Another Prazisa Ruhla
> Prim on the left to merge with the right one


Lucky indeed, congrats! Beautiful bunch! Hard to pick a favourite. The start looks in great condition.
Ivan


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Lucky indeed, congrats! Beautiful bunch! Hard to pick a favourite. The start looks in great condition.
> Ivan


Thanks. I'm looking forward to see the Prims after some work on them is done.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Thanks. I'm looking forward to see the Prims after some work on them is done.


The prims movements are very good, and these ones look like dials and hands are in excellent condition. Cleaning and polishing will show their beauty. Will be looking forward to see them in the B&A thread, good luck!
Ivan


----------



## EndeavourDK

The watch I just bought seems original and in very good condition. The dial seems original, has still vibrant colors, no cracks but has some lume-damage at the hour-markers. Some movement screw damage due to inappropriate use of tools, but the 2414 movement is the least of my concern; all easy to fix / replace.
Anybody who spots anything unusual / not original?

I'll hope it's my lucky 25 U$ day ! b-)


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> The watch I just bought seems original and in very good condition. The dial seems original, has still vibrant colors, no cracks but has some lume-damage at the hour-markers. Some movement screw damage due to inappropriate use of tools, but the 2414 movement is the least of my concern; all easy to fix / replace.
> Anybody who spots anything unusual / not original?
> 
> I'll hope it's my lucky 25 U$ day ! b-)


From the 1990 Vostok catalogue:









The only wrong part I can spot is the white metal leaf spring for the second hand pinion, should be gold coloured on a Soviet Vostok.

Also has one of those interesting 'fat' type 34 Komandirskie cases.

EDIT: Just noticed that the left hand screw for the crown wheel only has one slot, a Soviet 2414A usually has three, but again it's an easy fix. (I might be wrong about this but I always like to see a three slot screw on a 24XX crown wheel from this era).


----------



## EndeavourDK

Thank you for all the information :-!
I've to wait a while before the watch reaches Denmark, but if the watch in reality is how it looks like on the pictures, then I guess it's a good buy . The seconds-pinion spring is easy to change out for the correct color; I do have plenty spare parts.
Also interesting to read about the "fat" Komandirskie case. I didn't know there was a difference as up till now I concentrated myself primarily on Amphibians. Once received, I'll compare the "fat"-case with my few other Komandirskie cases to spot the difference(s).
Thanks again for your help !


----------



## amiga1

Technically I won this on Thursday but it showed up this morning. I can't believe how small it is at 32mm compared to my modern Vostok, but I've been looking for a 17 jewel, 2608 variant of this watch in good condition at the right price for quite a while, so very happy to have it in my posession.

Pleasantly surprised to see that the hacking function is still working perfectly and the movement ticks away perfectly (though i'm not wearing it until I get it serviced).


----------



## miquel99

A first komandirskie generation!! with a great price, because dont working


----------



## capannelle

...


----------



## capannelle

Great!

2214 or 2234 movement?


----------



## miquel99

capannelle said:


> Great!
> 
> 2214 or 2234 movement?


2214


----------



## EndeavourDK

To me, the whole movement looks a bit "off", that's to say the screw heads do have much too much "wear" and are a mix-match. Look for example at the screw of the click and the upper left screw of the barrel-bridge. Seems a bit of a Franken-movement to me.
Not to worry, I've enough parts for at least 10x 2409/2414 movements and plenty of complete spare movements. If this movement doesn't perform well, out it goes ;-)
Main thing for me is that the dial is fine & original. The housing seems fine and all the rest is an easy fix.
Thanks for letting me know !:-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Oeps, I was trying to edit one of my a previous answers, but it became a separate answer. My answer referred to the 3AKA3 CCCP 2414 watch on previous page in reaction to an edit of member: Avidfan.
Sorry if I caused confusion:-s


----------



## miquel99

Thank you for your words isnt easy to find a replacement 2214 in a good condition. The most important for me is the rare dial and complete original hands. Think that I bougth only for 5 usd... The case is cromed but I saw another komandirkies first generation with crome case


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> To me, the whole movement looks a bit "off", that's to say the screw heads do have much too much "wear" and are a mix-match. Look for example at the screw of the click and the upper left screw of the barrel-bridge. Seems a bit of a Franken-movement to me.
> Not to worry, I've enough parts for at least 10x 2409/2414 movements and plenty of complete spare movements. If this movement doesn't perform well, out it goes ;-)
> Main thing for me is that the dial is fine & original. The housing seems fine and all the rest is an easy fix.
> Thanks for letting me know !:-!


Having another even closer look I think you're right, It actually looks like the whole barrel bridge might be a replacement, but if you've got the parts then there's no problem, all easy to put right


----------



## bpmurray

miquel99 said:


> Thank you for your words isnt easy to find a replacement 2214 in a good condition. The most important for me is the rare dial and complete original hands. Think that I bougth only for 5 usd... The case is cromed but I saw another komandirkies first generation with crome case


Chrome case is just fine on this model.









View attachment 1.JPG










Although I should warn you, once you start collecting these early Komandirskie's, you just can't stop! Now you must find the matching white one:









Then the next step black and white:

















And keep going and going and going!


----------



## miquel99

Amazing collection, just have this one too


----------



## bpmurray

miquel99 said:


> Amazing collection, just have this one too
> 
> View attachment 13711623


Honestly, I think this is the best design of them all, followed by the white dial with thin triangles. It is a shame they did not stick with it. I also think this is the most difficult black dial to find among the early Komandirskie's, especially in good condition. Excellent watch!


----------



## miquel99

Right, I realy love this watch and the fosfore lume burn yet for a few seconds


----------



## VWatchie

EDIT: Just noticed that the left hand screw for the crown wheel only has one slot, a Soviet 2414A usually has three, but again it's an easy fix.[/QUOTE]

I've serviced somewhere between 10 and 15 Soviet Vostok 24XX movements and my impression so far is that it's a toss up whether the crown wheel screw has one or three slots. That doesn't mean to say you're wrong, but I'd like to know if you base this statement on personal experience or some other source. Generally, my impression is that the Vostok factory uses what they happen to have at hand, be it the crown wheel screw or the click wheel. I'm trying to get to grips with differences here. Please contribute if you can and want. Thanks!​


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Arriving today is this 36mmUlysse Nardin ref. 10921 with the nicely gilded N11KJ... A wonderfully simple three hander with a date. That’s usually what I prefer ...in a leather strap- but this UN was sorted out w the beads of rice ..In not a Rolex DateJust fanboy- but this UN with the 18k white- gold fluted bezel really dresses this up. 
For $1650, I think this was a nice pick up


----------



## lagazeta

Today this, wishing that it arrives and has not yet left ....


----------



## lagazeta

Today this, wishing that it arrives and has not yet left ....

View attachment 13713331


----------



## lagazeta

Sorry, it doubled ...


----------



## miquel99

Congratulations my friend, totally amazing!! hope you enjoy


----------



## Orangez

My first Raketa after my two Komandirskies and a Poljot. Will be here tomorrow!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan

Avidfan said:


> EDIT: Just noticed that the left hand screw for the crown wheel only has one slot, a Soviet 2414A usually has three, but again it's an easy fix.





VWatchie;47658029.. said:


> I've serviced somewhere between 10 and 15 Soviet Vostok 24XX movements and my impression so far is that it's a toss up whether the crown wheel screw has one or three slots. That doesn't mean to say you're wrong, but I'd like to know if you base this statement on personal experience or some other source. Generally, my impression is that the Vostok factory uses what they happen to have at hand, be it the crown wheel screw or the click wheel. I'm trying to get to grips with differences here. Please contribute if you can and want. Thanks!


This is of course only my opinion based on the 24xx movements I've repaired and serviced, also on what I've seen in other collections, but then again I've just had look at the movements shown in the 1990 Vostok catalogue and yes one does have only one slot and the other has three, so you might be right - Avidfan


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## VWatchie

Wow!


----------



## Luis965

lagazeta said:


> Today this, wishing that it arrives and has not yet left ....
> 
> View attachment 13713331


Great catch. If I know you a little you are searching for the third generation one


----------



## Parkgate

My Meranom order finally came in, a few dials, handsets, crown stems and a bezel....just need a donor watch to start my third Vostok project.


----------



## Fergfour

VWatchie said:


> Wow!


If you're talking about the scuba dude, I agree, I love the aqua bezel much more than the stock bezel often seen on these. Seems to match the dial really nicely. This will actually be my first Vostok (this year anyway) with the standard hands and the scuba dude on the dial.


----------



## 24h

Fergfour said:


> If you're talking about the scuba dude, I agree, I love the aqua bezel much more than the stock bezel often seen on these. Seems to match the dial really nicely. This will actually be my first Vostok (this year anyway) with the standard hands and the scuba dude on the dial.


Those aren't standard Vostok hands.
The hour and minute hands are custom from Favinov :-!


----------



## Fergfour

24h said:


> Those aren't standard Vostok hands.
> The hour and minute hands are custom from Favinov :-!


I was just looking at the overall classic hand shape, I didn't notice the differences in the lume on the hour and minute hands. Cool!


----------



## kinaed

Nice haul today:

A 1960's Universal Genève Polerouter Date cal. 69, 28J microrotor automatic in 18K gold, a 1960's Hamilton Electric Summit cal. 505 in 14K gold, and a 1950's Orator cal. L48 chronograph in 0K chrome plate








-k


----------



## Fergfour

Preowned but not worn and still has protective stickers on it









I have a black version of this with date (white date window) and I really like it. I feel the lumed dial and no date on this one makes it different enough to justify the purchase. Plus I only have to a wait a week or so for delivery 

Also this should be arriving today:


----------



## Tractorboy1

Yet another octagonal case.....


----------



## EndeavourDK

I couldn't help myself and had to get this quirky Vostok "watch-compass". It's clearly in need of some TLC, which I'm happy to give 
Has anybody some info on what the symbols on the dial say / mean and about the inscription on the back-lid? 
From which time era, I'll take it CCCP? Civilian and/or military use?
Any info is very much appreciated and as always; fascinating to know !! ;-)


----------



## Straight_time

Rather obviously, Север/North - Юг/South - Восток/East - Запад/West and the intermediate points

КН-1 is the model, by logic it should mean компас наручный (wrist compass).

The logo at 12 o'clock/North is that of ЧЧЗ - Chistopol Watch Factory; this should date it before 1964 and I believe it might have been recased, as the style is from a later era.

This is how I presume it should look like (pic from the net)


----------



## EndeavourDK

Thank you very much for the information. With all respect, the symbols are perhaps obvious to you, but for sure I would not have known that "C" would stand for "Север" or "3" for "Запад". Never mind the KH = "компас наручный". I'm not that enlightened in Russian yet. So thank you very much for explaining & educating me ;-)

I'll dig a bit deeper into these wrist-compasses to find out whether it was indeed re-cased. It would be nice if it is original. Luckily I didn't pay "the world" in case it isn't and I'm sure that my research will bring some interesting facts/knowledge ... that in itself would be already worth the "investment" 

Thanks !


----------



## watchcrank_tx

One of my pickups with yesterday's Ebay coupon was the ISS Komandirskie (811958):








(Photo from a long-forgotten source on the web)

Nothing special, but I'd casually wanted one for a while due to the (tenuous) space connection, and the price became cheap enough for an impulse buy.


----------



## Luis965

Another Slava Big Zero:



The family is waiting:


----------



## Straight_time

EndeavourDK said:


> Thank you very much for the information. With all respect, the symbols are perhaps obvious to you, but for sure I would not have known that "C" would stand for "Север" or "3" for "Запад". Never mind the KH = "компас наручный". I'm not that enlightened in Russian yet. So thank you very much for explaining & educating me ;-)
> 
> I'll dig a bit deeper into these wrist-compasses to find out whether it was indeed re-cased. It would be nice if it is original. Luckily I didn't pay "the world" in case it isn't and I'm sure that my research will bring some interesting facts/knowledge ... that in itself would be already worth the "investment"
> 
> Thanks !


Sorry if I sounded somehow rude or opinionated, I didn't mean to...:-(
I only meant that the cardinal points is what I would expect to find on a compass, so even not knowing cyrillic (I don't speak Russian at all) it isn't too hard to find them out with some reverse translation.

About the case, I did a very quick search on Meshok and saw your dial style (with old logo and all) in several other different case styles, none of which in NOS conditions with papers (assuming that they were issued); so I can't actually be so sure that what I posted above is the correct one, and perhaps yours too is legit...;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

Straight_time said:


> Sorry if I sounded somehow rude or opinionated, I didn't mean to...:-(
> I only meant that the cardinal points is what I would expect to find on a compass, so even not knowing cyrillic (I don't speak Russian at all) it isn't too hard to find them out with some reverse translation.
> 
> About the case, I did a very quick search on Meshok and saw your dial style (with old logo and all) in several other different case styles, none of which in NOS conditions with papers (assuming that they were issued); so I can't actually be so sure that what I posted above is the correct one, and perhaps yours too is legit...;-)


Perhaps I didn't make myself very clear either :-s 
Being new to the game, I was primarily interested to find out more about the meaning of ЧЧЗ and KH-1. I've seen the ЧЧЗ symbol before, but didn't know its meaning. Where else best to ask than on a forum full of experienced "Russian"-people, perhaps dealing with this on a "daily"-basis? As a bonus I got the meaning of KH-1 and the translations of the North, East, South and West !
Good thing that we didn't start "debating" the meaning of the numbers 1 to 360   

As for the case; Last night I spend my time sleeping, but it's early morning again and I'll consult the seller. Perhaps he knows more about the subject :think: Thanks for the digging you've done so far already :-! 
I find this the intriguing / funny part of collecting Russian watches and objects like these; one never knows what's out there and what turns up next :-d
If I find out more, I'll post my findings ...... ;-)


----------



## sonics

The rare spaceman for a very cheap price









Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seikoboy2000

Rising star (sun) with original strap 









Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

EndeavourDK said:


> As for the case; Last night I spend my time sleeping, but it's early morning again and I'll consult the seller. Perhaps he knows more about the subject :think: Thanks for the digging you've done so far already :-!
> I find this the intriguing / funny part of collecting Russian watches and objects like these; one never knows what's out there and what turns up next :-d
> If I find out more, I'll post my findings ...... ;-)


The sellers didn't know much more about ithe compass, but he was so friendly to provide me with this link. 
There is just one minor problem ...... : ?????? ??? #3 (??-1) | ussr-watch.com

:-d


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Ordered a Poljot De Luxe, Luch 2209 gold case and a Raketa military rocket. Should be a fun month for packages in January.


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> The sellers didn't know much more about ithe compass, but he was so friendly to provide me with this link.
> There is just one minor problem ...... : ?????? ??? #3 (??-1) | ussr-watch.com
> 
> :-d


@EndeavourDK; No I can't read it either, but if you tap on the Russian word for compass just above the image it takes you to a page where there seems to be one just the same as yours.


----------



## 24h

sonics said:


> The rare spaceman for a very cheap price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


Awesome! I was just searching for pictures of this dial a couple days ago


----------



## 24h

Just bought an 811306 for parts and to relume the dial.
Two weeks ago I made a purchase for the same reason...well I decided to keep the watch instead of use it for parts.

Stock photo...


----------



## EndeavourDK

Avidfan said:


> @EndeavourDK; No I can't read it either, but if you tap on the Russian word for compass just above the image it takes you to a page where there seems to be one just the same as yours.


I found out that if one copies the link and paste the link in the normal Google search field, hit enter and it comes up with the same link, but behind the link it asks whether you like it translated? It translates only the text, the pictures aren't included.

I my search so far I've seen quite a few different case models, all with the same KH-1 ЧЧЗ dial. I haven't seen the 100% identical case yet, but some cases come very close. Since there are so many different cases, I do assume that's how they came out of the factory. It's hard to believe that all these different compasses were re-cased. I therefor assume that my compass has a legit case -s)
Not sure though why there are so many different cases for the same compass produced in the same time period? Are these compass-cases actually watch-cases or were they specifically made for the compass? If they were specifically made ...... then it gets very weird indeed :-s


----------



## EndeavourDK

Not an earth-moving purchase, but I always liked this CCCP dial with the dolphin. 
By many of these Cadets I've looked at with this dial, the dial had aging cracks; from a few cracks to a 10.000 pieces puzzle. 
This dial looks to have no cracks and according to the seller it hasn't any and is in mint condition. 
The watch is used and therefore has some wear marks. It will be my 2nd Cadet and for now I'm not planning on more ..... by acquiring this one, I have the dial I was after 
But my wife loves dolphins ...... perhaps this will be my first watch to be confiscated ? :-d


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> I found out that if one copies the link and paste the link in the normal Google search field, hit enter and it comes up with the same link, but behind the link it asks whether you like it translated? It translates only the text, the pictures aren't included.
> 
> I my search so far I've seen quite a few different case models, all with the same KH-1 ЧЧЗ dial. I haven't seen the 100% identical case yet, but some cases come very close. Since there are so many different cases, I do assume that's how they came out of the factory. It's hard to believe that all these different compasses were re-cased. I therefor assume that my compass has a legit case -s)
> Not sure though why there are so many different cases for the same compass produced in the same time period? Are these compass-cases actually watch-cases or were they specifically made for the compass? If they were specifically made ...... then it gets very weird indeed :-s


To my eyes this one seems to be the same:









But there could of course be a subtle difference that I'm missing...


----------



## EndeavourDK

Avidfan said:


> To my eyes this one seems to be the same:
> 
> View attachment 13727577
> 
> 
> But there could of course be a subtle difference that I'm missing...


To my eyes it seems to be the same case too ......  
That would, I presume, rule re-casing out and most likely legit.

Still weird, why so many different cases for the same thing ?


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> To my eyes it seems to be the same case too ......
> That would, I presume, rule re-casing out and most likely legit.
> 
> Still weird, why so many different cases for the same thing ?


No idea


----------



## mantaselk

These two unused old Raketa's. I'm afraid to wear them... :-D


----------



## Fergfour

A couple straps

I got one of these before and liked it so much I got another. Perfect fit for my 24hr SE with 18mm lugs. The rest of the strap is 21mm which is noce for those that think 18mm straps are too thin. Super soft and smooth, and the signed hardware is so cool.








Haven't tried one of these before so don't know what to expect.


----------



## Uros TSI

Poljot









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Poljot as well


----------



## 24h

Just purchased my first caliber 2612 alarm watch on eBay!
Was a little more than I wanted to pay, but I've been looking for one in decent condition without much luck.


----------



## PDAdict

[QUOTE = Fergfour; 47708497] Un par de correas

Tengo una de estas antes y me gustó tanto que tengo otra. Ajuste perfecto para mi SE de 24 horas con orejetas de 18 mm. El resto de la correa es de 21 mm, lo cual es ideal para aquellos que piensan que las correas de 18 mm son demasiado delgadas. Súper suave y liso, y el hardware firmado es genial. 
View attachment 13728827


Where did you find that strap? Thanks


----------



## EndeavourDK

Olympic games Barcelona 1992 commemorative Vostok Amphibia;


----------



## PanKorop

PDAdict said:


> Where did you find that strap? Thanks


eBay, search "seller:bandukh", or item # 201966363890


----------



## Kamburov

EndeavourDK said:


> Olympic games Barcelona 1992 commemorative Vostok Amphibia;


Cool! Haven't seen one before. Congrats!
Ivan


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> eBay, search "seller:bandukh", or item # 201966363890


Sorry didnt see that . Just go to ebay and type "Vostok Strap" and you'll see it along with other straps. I also got the 22mm black rubber strap with the rectangular cutouts. It's very soft and pliable and has the scuba dude on one piece and "Amphibian" on the other.


----------



## Champagne InHand

mantaselk said:


> These two unused old Raketa's. I'm afraid to wear them... :-D


These pieces look mint. Great buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> Cool! Haven't seen one before. Congrats!
> Ivan


Thanks ;-)

This was the 2nd watch, in the deal together with the Albatros ..... (discussed in Q&A Expertise thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-part-2-a-4514699-218.html)


----------



## Luis965

Gostrest Tochmekh by order of n.k.p.s. (People's Commissariat of Communications, which was responsible for railroads) 
Movement signed H. Moser


----------



## mantaselk

Champagne InHand said:


> These pieces look mint. Great buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Decided to wear one for Christmas 









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Bought this the other day, but don't know the lug width? Does anyone maybe know here?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

Uros TSI said:


> Bought this the other day, but don't know the lug width? Does anyone maybe know here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It will be 18mm


----------



## 24h

Just some extra parts from my favorite seller today.

Anyone in North America have some spare new Vostok bezel springs? In a bit of an emergency as I've run out and need a couple.
I can return the favor by sending some from the huge stockpile I ordered when they arrive in 2-4 weeks or I can simply pay for some :-!


----------



## Fergfour

A couple of pre-owned models. Might need a light buff of the acrylic with some polywatch but otherwise in good shape. Love the dials on these.


----------



## 24h

Fergfour said:


> A couple of pre-owned models. Might need a light buff of the acrylic with some polywatch but otherwise in good shape. Love the dials on these.
> 
> View attachment 13750637
> View attachment 13750639


Those ended today? I totally forgot...I was bidding on some watches from that seller :-d


----------



## Fergfour

They ended yesterday. I was considering a couple others of his too. He had that yellow/gold sandwich dial one. As much as I like the overall design the color isn't for me. 
I also made the tough decision to step away from his 1967. As cool as they are, 42mm x 50mm with that case shape is simply too big for me. Although I will have to at least try the similar looking 090 case which is a tad smaller at 41mm x 48mm.


----------



## WhiskyTango

One 695 dial, beefed up with superlumina. :roll:


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> They ended yesterday. I was considering a couple others of his too. He had that yellow/gold sandwich dial one. As much as I like the overall design the color isn't for me.
> I also made the tough decision to step away from his 1967. As cool as they are, 42mm x 50mm with that case shape is simply too big for me. Although I will have to at least try the similar looking 090 case which is a tad smaller at 41mm x 48mm.


The 090 case is a modern remake of an older model with hand-winding movement. The oldie was also smaller, flatter of course, and was one of the most original Soviet designs. That's what I'd adjust my tripod and telescope for...


----------



## dplets

Hi guys,

First of all, I must say I am totally new to wrist watches. As I was looking for a vintage(-looking) watch, I stumbled upon beautiful Russian vintage watches. I could not really find new watches in a same style, so I am considering to go for one of the watches below. However, I have been reading that some of the watches might be 'frankens' (a new term to me...). Could anyone maybe advise me if one or more of the watches below seem ok, mechanics-wise?


sovietwatchstore.com/product/soviet-vintage-wostok-vostok-mechanical-watch-4
sovietwatchstore.com/product/vintage-poljot-with-beautiful-textured-dial
sovietwatchstore.com/product/rare-start-vintage-mechanical-watch-3

Many thanks in advance and my apologies for my total ignorance!

Happy holidays,
David


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> The 090 case is a modern remake of an older model with hand-winding movement. The oldie was also smaller, flatter of course, and was one of the most original Soviet designs. That's what I'd adjust my tripod and telescope for...


Not really looking for "vintage" models but I'd be interested in seeing one you're referring to. Is there a case number or something that I can search for? Any idea what the case dimensions are on it? Thx


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Not really looking for "vintage" models but I'd be interested in seeing one you're referring to. Is there a case number or something that I can search for? Any idea what the case dimensions are on it? Thx


Don't know precise catalog numbers. 
Just look for Amphibia 2209, barrel case.

The Meranom "1967" homages lost i.m.o. much wearability, when the original was already a robust enough 40 x 45 mm (approx).

PS: looking for "1970" vintage avoids confusion with "1967" as there were no modern remakes. These often come with a gray on black X pattern dial.


----------



## stevoe

Fergfour said:


> Not really looking for "vintage" models but I'd be interested in seeing one you're referring to. Is there a case number or something that I can search for? Any idea what the case dimensions are on it? Thx


Maybe this helps: https://docslide.net/documents/vostok-amphibia-5633832b69379.html

Regards
Stephan


----------



## stevoe

Fergfour said:


> Not really looking for "vintage" models but I'd be interested in seeing one you're referring to. Is there a case number or something that I can search for? Any idea what the case dimensions are on it? Thx


Old, but maybe this helps: https://docslide.net/documents/vostok-amphibia-5633832b69379.html

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Fergfour

Ok I see the diff between the 2209 and 090 thanks. I do prefer the slightly smaller case size. Wonder if I can put a more modern 090 dial/movement in a 2209 case? I'm guessing the stems are different.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Ok I see the diff between the 2209 and 090 thanks. I do prefer the slightly smaller case size. Wonder if I can put a more modern 090 dial/movement in a 2209 case? I'm guessing the stems are different.


Dials, you'll have choice. Now the 2209 is 22mm wide, not 24; flatter, too, as it is hand-wound. So forget it...

Find a workable case+back, with a clean bezel (as it is different too from newer cases).


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Dials, you'll have choice. Now the 2209 is 22mm wide, not 24; flatter, too, as it is hand-wound. So forget it...


Thanks for the tips. Probably will go for a 090 at first and see how it feels/looks on the wrist. At least I'll have a starting point and can then decide if I can swing a larger 1967, or if I'd want to go smaller with a 2209.


----------



## Sansoni7

Thank you.


----------



## Sansoni7

Thank you.


----------



## Sansoni7

Another one...


Thank you.


----------



## Fergfour

Nice condition sea gull caseback. Not sure which watch I'll put it on, I just like it. If I'm not mistaken it says "waterproof".


----------



## elsoldemayo

White dialled gold Sputnik. Been searching for one for about a year.
The second hand and crown are wrong but the dial is in excellent condition and the case and hour/minute hands look correct. The crown should be an easy and low priority fix, but finding a correct gold second hand... well that might take another year.

Sellers pic.


----------



## bpmurray

dplets said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, I must say I am totally new to wrist watches. As I was looking for a vintage(-looking) watch, I stumbled upon beautiful Russian vintage watches. I could not really find new watches in a same style, so I am considering to go for one of the watches below. However, I have been reading that some of the watches might be 'frankens' (a new term to me...). Could anyone maybe advise me if one or more of the watches below seem ok, mechanics-wise?
> 
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/soviet-vintage-wostok-vostok-mechanical-watch-4
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/vintage-poljot-with-beautiful-textured-dial
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/rare-start-vintage-mechanical-watch-3
> 
> Many thanks in advance and my apologies for my total ignorance!
> 
> Happy holidays,
> David


Hi, welcome to the forum!

sovietwatchstore.com/product/soviet-vintage-wostok-vostok-mechanical-watch-4

Here is the watch as depicted in the 1970 catalog:









You'll note that the hands are different. I believe that the watch for sale has replacement hands, and would pass.

sovietwatchstore.com/product/vintage-poljot-with-beautiful-textured-dial

Here is the watch in the 1966 catalog:









This looks fine to me. The price is quite high for what you are getting, I think you could do better with a search on eBay, but that is your call.

sovietwatchstore.com/product/rare-start-vintage-mechanical-watch-3

Here in the 1960 catalog:









I think that the seconds hand is a replacement. For this watch, the large subdial almost always came with the dauphine seconds hand, while the thin seconds hand was found on the smaller subdial version. Compare:

View attachment 13753519


Also for this one, the condition is quite poor, and the price is very high.

That said, I do think that this watch is your best bet for a leap into Soviet watch collecting. It is of more "modern" proportions (37mm case), and is a fantastic design. My suggestion is to spend some time on eBay or other auction sites and try to find a better one -- they are out there! And I highly suggest doing exactly what you did here -- post images back to the forum for people to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## do_checkdate

I had remorse over not getting this instead of the no-date compressor reissue and thanks to some generous christmas gifts I'm correcting my mistake


----------



## Eric M

Picked up an older 2209 Amphibia. It's not running, but it looks decent otherwise and the bracelet is half the fun anyway









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Got this two watches from the Ukraine today.









On the left watch, this is the Russian style of wearing a NATO-strap... ;-)

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Fergfour

My first 090(s). Got both for about 100 which I though was reasonable. Not even sure I'll be comfortable with the size but felt I had to give it a shot. 
I like the matte case and bezel on the black one, and the dial with modded hands and extra lume on the other. Thinking of transplanting the blue dial into the matte case.


----------



## haha

I'm used to have to do a complete cleaning of watches sellers don't seem to give a s... about, so i really appreciated the effort made by this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I bought this one, really love it.


----------



## Coldwar1969

Hi I’m new here . I purchased this Poljot this week . Just thought I would say hello . I intend to get a metal strap for it . The first question I have is , I wound the watch quite a few times but it did not get to a point of resistance, it was like you could carry on winding it up ?. I didn’t want to break it so I stopped. Any information would be appreciated. 
Kind regards 
Rob


----------



## Rocket1991

Fergfour said:


> Nice condition sea gull caseback. Not sure which watch I'll put it on, I just like it. If I'm not mistaken it says "waterproof".
> 
> View attachment 13753405


Yep.


----------



## dplets

Thanks a lot, really appreciate it a lot!!
I'll take a look on ebay as well and might get back to you.



bpmurray said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum!
> 
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/soviet-vintage-wostok-vostok-mechanical-watch-4
> 
> Here is the watch as depicted in the 1970 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 13753365
> 
> 
> You'll note that the hands are different. I believe that the watch for sale has replacement hands, and would pass.
> 
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/vintage-poljot-with-beautiful-textured-dial
> 
> Here is the watch in the 1966 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 13753469
> 
> 
> This looks fine to me. The price is quite high for what you are getting, I think you could do better with a search on eBay, but that is your call.
> 
> sovietwatchstore.com/product/rare-start-vintage-mechanical-watch-3
> 
> Here in the 1960 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 13753491
> 
> 
> I think that the seconds hand is a replacement. For this watch, the large subdial almost always came with the dauphine seconds hand, while the thin seconds hand was found on the smaller subdial version. Compare:
> 
> View attachment 13753519
> 
> 
> Also for this one, the condition is quite poor, and the price is very high.
> 
> That said, I do think that this watch is your best bet for a leap into Soviet watch collecting. It is of more "modern" proportions (37mm case), and is a fantastic design. My suggestion is to spend some time on eBay or other auction sites and try to find a better one -- they are out there! And I highly suggest doing exactly what you did here -- post images back to the forum for people to help you out.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Kamburov

Coldwar1969 said:


> Hi I'm new here . I purchased this Poljot this week . Just thought I would say hello . I intend to get a metal strap for it . The first question I have is , I wound the watch quite a few times but it did not get to a point of resistance, it was like you could carry on winding it up ?. I didn't want to break it so I stopped. Any information would be appreciated.
> Kind regards
> Rob


Welcome to the forum, Rob! Cool watch!
There should be some resistance eventually, on both springs (the upper is the alarm spring). Go on winding gently untill you feel it. It's not supposed to be that much breakable. Only the auto movement springs are slipping in the barrel and have no resistance.
If you get no ressistance then the spring has a problem of some sort. The watch may still work but the spring will have less power reserve and the watch will stop in a few hours.
Give it a try.
Ivan


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## DJW GB

That didn't take much resistance 

Billy super duper


----------



## Fergfour

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13762643


K-65 no date? Good choice


----------



## dan.05

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13762643


I have one of these on the way now. Super excited.







while I was ordering I thought one of these were required to be part of the comrade club.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peskydonut

That 650859 looks amazing. Is it truly that warmer yellow color or is the lighting deceptive? In most photos, including those on meranom, it looks more neon yellow (almost greenish).


----------



## Coldwar1969

Thank you for the reply . Thanks for the info . I have now got to grips with the watch and it runs fine . I will be looking for another glass for it, as you can see it has a slight crack on the left hand side , also the crowns are slightly worn , as in the chrome has been worn . Am i correct in thinking these parts are still available ?.


----------



## Fergfour

This listing was a pleasant surprise very early this morning


----------



## arogle1stus

Senna:
Notta doggone thing!
Subscribing to the "Watch Abstainence" theory.
But when time comes to blow off not buying?
A Citizen Promaster dive watch from the "Zon".
Great diver for CHEEP.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ZoKet

I bought this from Komandirskie. com and modded with new yellow besel.


----------



## bpmurray

Catalog of the hours, TSINITIELEKTROPROM, Moscow, 1960, compiled by Vladimir Ivanovich Vinogradov.









Open to one of my favorite pages:


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Two Vostok Amphibia 710s.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> This listing was a pleasant surprise very early this morning
> 
> View attachment 13771951
> View attachment 13771953


That is lovely. What is it?


----------



## mantaselk

Kotsov said:


> That is lovely. What is it?


I believe it's a WUS project watch.









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Envy...

So where is the listing.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Amazing found! I am so jealous of that catalog!


----------



## Kotsov

Is it the $900 on eBay?


----------



## Eric M

Kotsov said:


> Is it the $900 on eBay?


Same watch, presumably a different listing.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Ok, it`s been a long-long time I was showing here something. Let`s meet a New Year. 

A friend of mine who was in Georgia few weeks ago brought me that as a gift. Little, but super rare - Sura, pre-Lyux watch.
Another story is that strap. It is Polish leather strap of "Art-Skór" manufacture from 70`s, that felt down together with socialism in Poland. Funny thing, because it was made in the same room, where I was renting an painting studio during my fine art studies in Warsaw. Adres is Żelazna 54 Street. I was living there, because I was just poor student - in that time I was not even collecting watches and did not know the place history. Nice to have such a story. Studio in old leather manufacture room was a great time.

I was hunting for them, and now have 6, in NOS condition, with a little help of luck. They are highly unique here in Poland, especially new old stock.


----------



## Kotsov

Eric M said:


> Same watch, presumably a different listing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Lovely watch. No chance of getting my cash. I'll take my chances on the Slava project watch. Perhaps I should get two


----------



## Eric M

Kotsov said:


> Lovely watch. No chance of getting my cash. I'll take my chances on the Slava project watch. Perhaps I should get two


Just sent him an outrageously low offer. Surprisingly, it wasn't auto rejected. He probably won't take it though.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Eric M said:


> Just sent him an outrageously low offer. Surprisingly, it wasn't auto rejected. He probably won't take it though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Good luck.


----------



## Kamburov

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Ok, it`s been a long-long time I was showing here something. Let`s meet a New Year.
> 
> A friend of mine who was in Georgia few weeks ago brought me that as a gift. Little, but super rare - Sura, pre-Lyux watch.
> Another story is that strap. It is Polish leather strap of "Art-Skór" manufacture from 70`s, that felt down together with socialism in Poland. Funny thing, because it was made in the same room, where I was renting an painting studio during my fine art studies in Warsaw. Adres is Żelazna 54 Street. I was living there, because I was just poor student - in that time I was not even collecting watches and did not know the place history. Nice to have such a story. Studio in old leather manufacture room was a great time.
> 
> I was hunting for them, and now have 6, in NOS condition, with a little help of luck. They are highly unique here in Poland, especially new old stock.


Beautiful watch, Lukas! Good to see you back in WUS 
Ivan


----------



## Fergfour

Eric M said:


> Same watch, presumably a different listing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Correct is was a WUS project watch "Slava Amphibian", and was listed on the WUS sellers forum for a small fraction of the price of that eb listing. Only reason I saw it is because I have a cold and couldn't sleep last night, so I got up at 2am and did what else? Log on to WUS lol, and there it was. #74 of 250 produced. Instant purchase.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409.html


----------



## 24h

My Poljot Alarm from the 1990s arrived today!
Special thanks to Kamburov for helping me :-!


----------



## Kamburov

Congrats, comrade! It really is a very cool watch, glad it is also in good mechanical condition!
Didn't know you had an youtube channel, good job!

Next to your post I'll add my impulsive buy from today. Not big on post soviet russians, but when I saw this K-35 on local site for about $45 delivered, I couldn't help it. After just one day wait it's here. Replaced the bezel and kept the original one for safekeeping. I found it too chunky and rough.
So there we go, now I have one too.
Ivan


----------



## bellmatic

Few years ago over ebay I ordered the same one, but the sender has sent me wrong one, with gold dials. Still haven't recovered from that and I feel such love for this one.  Excellent choice.


----------



## 24h

Kamburov said:


> Congrats, comrade! It really is a very cool watch, glad it is also in good mechanical condition!
> Didn't know you had an youtube channel, good job!
> 
> Next to your post I'll add my impulsive buy from today. Not big on post soviet russians, but when I saw this K-35 on local site for about $45 delivered, I couldn't help it. After just one day wait it's here. Replaced the bezel and kept the original one for safekeeping. I found it too chunky and rough.
> So there we go, now I have one too.
> Ivan


The alarm runs for about thirteen seconds, which I'm very happy about.
Also, the time setting is probably the smoothest of all my watches - just the right amount of resistance without the hands turning too freely.

So far only three small complaints:
1. Overnight it lost a few minutes. I will give it a few days and then regulate it.
2. The hour and minute hands have some kind of residue on them. I'm hoping it's from Rodico. Maybe if it bugs me I will try cleaning them, but I'm not too worried.
3. A little hard to wind the alarm due to the shape of the crown and case :-d

Overall I'm more pleased with this watch than I thought I would be!

Yes, I have a YouTube channel but don't upload very frequently.
Nice K-35!

Edit: Yikes...I think it needs a service. The accuracy might have been an indicator (probably around -5 min/day). I checked the balance and it has a very low amplitude of around 120 degrees.
Maybe it would be a good idea to send off to be serviced in Ukraine for a fair price.


----------



## Kamburov

24h said:


> Edit: Yikes...I think it needs a service. The accuracy might have been an indicator (probably around -5 min/day). I checked the balance and it has a very low amplitude of around 120 degrees.
> Maybe it would be a good idea to send off to be serviced in Ukraine for a fair price.


Quite annoying and frustrating. I remember it was "in excellent condition, keeping time good", so you have a good reason to contact the seller. The ballance looked set in the right position in the pics, so the movement may be loosing energy somewhere on the way to the ballance. Sometimes a good clean of the mainspring barrel and its bed improves things, as traction may build if the watch hasn't been used for a long time. 2612.1 is a bit tricky to service, and certainly you're not supposed to do that on a watch that costs the money you spent on it. Wasn't the seller from Russian Federation? Maybe he can offer some reasonable solution.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Double post


----------



## NOTSHARP

Deliveries on Friday and Saturday. 


120, 150, 710 cases.

One 2414 movement.

Four movement holders.

Four hand sets.

Three crowns.

One dial.

One lume kit.

One 18 mm eel skin strap.

Two bezel inserts.



Steve.


----------



## Fergfour

Ordered this 960 over a month ago from a non-meranom Russian source. Looks like it made it's way to my state as of today, not long now!









Have some bezel wires, 1 caseback, 2 bezels, 1 strap, and the meranom orange 150 on the verge of delivery as well. The slava amphibian wus project watch probably won't ship from HK until mid week. No plans for anything else at this time.


----------



## 24h

Kamburov said:


> Quite annoying and frustrating. I remember it was "in excellent condition, keeping time good", so you have a good reason to contact the seller. The ballance looked set in the right position in the pics, so the movement may be loosing energy somewhere on the way to the ballance. Sometimes a good clean of the mainspring barrel and its bed improves things, as traction may build if the watch hasn't been used for a long time. 2612.1 is a bit tricky to service, and certainly you're not supposed to do that on a watch that costs the money you spent on it. Wasn't the seller from Russian Federation? Maybe he can offer some reasonable solution.
> Ivan


Thanks for the info. Yes, it did state that the watch is in "excellent condition: Working. Keeping time good".
It is certainly "working", but not "keeping good time". :roll:

I will email the seller to see what he thinks...I have no problem getting the watch serviced but that was something I wasn't planning to do given the eBay description.
I've already contacted Konstantin of servicevintagewatch/servicevintagewatches2012 in Kiev and he quoted a reasonable price to service. Not looking forward to the shipping times though. :-(


----------



## Eric M

This should be here tomorrow. I'm excited.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

24h said:


> Not looking forward to the shipping times though. :-(


That's what I meant. Keep it going, though, it may loosen up. Hope the seller is understanding and responsive.
Ivan


----------



## 24h

Kamburov said:


> That's what I meant. Keep it going, though, it may loosen up. Hope the seller is understanding and responsive.
> Ivan


Yes I hope that we can come to an understanding - this seller has great feedback so I'm hopeful.
I do a bit of selling on eBay myself, and I'd really hate to come across as one of the buyers who receives an item and immediately complains :-(


----------



## Kamburov

24h said:


> Yes I hope that we can come to an understanding - this seller has great feedback so I'm hopeful.
> I do a bit of selling on eBay myself, and I'd really hate to come across as one of the buyers who receives an item and immediately complains :-(


Me too, I understand you perfectly. For a $20-$30-$40 watch I probably wouldn't bother at all. You paid good money for this watch, on the promise that it works "perfectly". I sell some too, and I keep them running for a day prior to shipping, just to make sure they're working alright. 
I think you are both reasonable people and will work it out. Good luck! I know how long you've been looking for that watch.
Ivan


----------



## dutchassasin

in case anybody was wondering where that 300m tin from ebay went, me


----------



## DJW GB

Arrived today running a little fast , we shall see after it settles and a clean.










Billy super duper


----------



## EndeavourDK

I think I like to concentrate on the CCCP submarine series ..... too much to choose from  Perhaps stick to the Maritime theme :think:

Today a CCCP Komandirskie (small scratch should be on the crystal);


----------



## Uros TSI

Slapped it on a F91W strap. Sits pretty well.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

Uros TSI said:


> Slapped it on a F91W strap. Sits pretty well.


That's a nice watch in very good cosmetic shape ! 
FYI: I do have the same watch and did a service "walkthrough" on the WRT-forum ...

https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/top...ronograph-service/?tab=comments#comment-62446


----------



## EndeavourDK

Again, couldn't help myself. Certainly for the price; CCCP Generalskie, 2416b new (without papers) for $80 ..... I just had to :roll:


----------



## mariomart

EndeavourDK said:


> Again, couldn't help myself. Certainly for the price; CCCP Generalskie, 2416b new (without papers) for $80 ..... I just had to :roll:


Nice :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

mariomart said:


> Nice :-!


Since the movement is market with "SU", would this be a 21 jewels 2416b? :think:


----------



## MattBrace

EndeavourDK said:


> mariomart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the movement is market with "SU", would this be a 21 jewels 2416b?
Click to expand...

It's a 31j movement.

Cheers...


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Since the movement is market with "SU", would this be a 21 jewels 2416b? :think:


Post #12 on this thread is worth reading:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/boctok-2416-21-jewel-vs-2416b-31-jewel-325073-post4547146.html#post4547


----------



## Fergfour

2016 WUS Project Ratnik, #31 of 60 made


----------



## Fergfour

By the way what is under the star, an abbreviation for "mechanical"? thx


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> By the way what is under the star, an abbreviation for "mechanical"? thx


Механические Наручные Часы - Mechanical Wristwatch.

Other series/sources feature a big A before мнч - for Армейские (Army's)


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Механические Наручные Часы - Mechanical Wristwatch.
> 
> Other series/sources feature a big A before мнч - for Армейские (Army's)


Thanks for the education. I've seen the A on some too, good to know!


----------



## Victorv

Fergfour said:


> 2016 WUS Project Ratnik, #31 of 60 made
> 
> View attachment 13802513


Nice one friend

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eric M

I was very bad. No more watches for a while









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

A Vostok amphibian Steve Zissou! Now it should be here from the motherland in about 2 months!


----------



## Fergfour

Better late than never. #140.















Unless the RE I or Scylla pops up, I'm cutting myself off from any further purchases for a while. It's been fast and furious the past couple months in Vostok land, need to settle down and enjoy what I have now.


----------



## thewatchadude

Fergfour said:


> Unless the RE I or Scylla pops up, I'm cutting myself off from any further purchases for a while. It's been fast and furious the past couple months in Vostok land, need to settle down and enjoy what I have now.


I know this... This is what I repeat to myself after each purchase!


----------



## RedFroggy

Fergfour said:


> 2016 WUS Project Ratnik, #31 of 60 made
> 
> View attachment 13802513


Congrats and welcome to the club !! It is a rare & lovely beast


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> I know this... This is what I repeat to myself after each purchase!


Yeah but I'm being strict! lol And seriously, what are the chances of one of those 2 rarities coming up? Could be months/years!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Not exactly Russian but close enough.


----------



## haha

No DE, no E, just LUX


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> No DE, no E, just LUX


And a very well preserved one! Congrats!
Ivan


----------



## Eric M

Friend picked these up for me in the wild yesterday with some odds and ends









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

This showed up yesterday.









Now my original has a friend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

Finally turned up!!!!!!











































meranom took a while but top product and was worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour

I was wondering why f10 doesn't have have separate "what did you buy today/have in the mail" and "what did you receive today" threads like the public forum does. It makes sense here especially as the time between when we buy and receive can be a month or longer


----------



## audiomagnate

Three, yes three identical Komandirskie subs. It seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## Eric M

Fergfour said:


> I was wondering why f10 doesn't have have separate "what did you buy today/have in the mail" and "what did you receive today" threads like the public forum does. It makes sense here especially as the time between when we buy and receive can be a month or longer


I wouldn't mind that, particularly since almost all of us have such large shipping delays.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

So this came in the mail







but then I went out and got this too









I'm hopeless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiomagnate

dan.05 said:


> So this came in the mail
> I'm hopeless


At least you're not alone, Seikos and Soviets are my sad addiction as well.


----------



## zagato1750

Today from Russia with love!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

audiomagnate said:


> At least you're not alone, Seikos and Soviets are my sad addiction as well.


Oh brother.

So this seiko was haunting my life for about a week before I pulled the pin.

I had 2 Vostok turn up and I have 1 on the way too. That will total 11 watches!!!!

My name is dan and I am a watch addict.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariomart

dan.05 said:


> That will total 11 watches!!!!
> 
> My name is dan and I am a watch addict.


Not quite there yet ......


----------



## 24h

Finally recieved this little guy after two months of waiting.
Where else can you get such a cool mechanical watch for $30?
Planning to add a black bezel and maybe a black date wheel.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Finally recieved this little guy after two months of waiting.
> Where else can you get such a cool mechanical watch for $30?
> Planning to add a black bezel and maybe a black date wheel.


Black date wheel may be a mistake. Here, the white one serves as an index, replacing the missing 3, and balancing out the 9.


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally recieved this little guy after two months of waiting.
> Where else can you get such a cool mechanical watch for $30?
> Planning to add a black bezel and maybe a black date wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> Black date wheel may be a mistake. Here, the white one serves as an index, replacing the missing 3, and balancing out the 9.
Click to expand...

I guess that makes sense. I just have a spare black date wheel that I haven't used yet :-d :-d


----------



## dan.05

mariomart said:


> Not quite there yet ......
> 
> View attachment 13827895


Wow.

I'm going to go hide in the corner now and cry. Then order more watches.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchman83

mariomart said:


> Not quite there yet ......
> 
> View attachment 13827895


Wow !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

Watchman83 said:


> Wow !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right???

I think he just took a snapshot while looking in an AD or something like that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariomart

dan.05 said:


> I know right???
> 
> I think he just took a snapshot while looking in an AD or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol, been collecting for a while, but it all started with a little Komandirskie.

Check out my YouTube channel (link below) where I have about 70+ mini videos on part of my collection.

Cheers :-!


----------



## dan.05

Sure I’ll check it out. Can you post the link or your you tube name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 24h

dan.05 said:


> Sure I'll check it out. Can you post the link or your you tube name.


:think:

Edit: I guess you can't see his signature on the mobile version of the website. :-d
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChxVbh061ObTxIqC_j_7b8w/videos


----------



## mariomart

dan.05 said:


> Sure I'll check it out. Can you post the link or your you tube name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The link is embedded in the big Red "My YouTube Channel" in my signature, just click on it :-!


----------



## dan.05

Sorry tapatalk doesn’t display it mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariomart

dan.05 said:


> Sorry tapatalk doesn't display it mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wasn't aware, sorry.

Here is the link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChxVbh061ObTxIqC_j_7b8w/videos


----------



## dan.05

I have had a look nice. I expected you to talk though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariomart

dan.05 said:


> I have had a look nice. I expected you to talk though.


I sound like a moron, so music was my only option :-!


----------



## dan.05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> I sound like a moron, so music was my only option :-!


Hey! We have something in common o|


----------



## EndeavourDK

Again, a bit of a gamble what's underneath the crystal, but for US$20 I like to give it a try. The movement looks resonable undisturbed, possibly indicating that the watch hasn't been much fiddled with and therefor perhaps a good dial?? There were two nearly similar pictures of the dial and some seemingly "cracks" are for sure scratches in the crystal since they run over the top of the hands. Others has to been seen upon arrival. The lume dots seem fine and the lume in the hands seems to match the color of the hour-dots. If all else fails, well I'll still end up with a 020 housing, anti-magnetic shield, a numbered back-cover, some Amphibian hands and a 2409 movement.
Curious what arrives by post ;-)

Time will tell ........ :roll:


----------



## Knives and Lint

I completely forgot I ordered this until it came in the other day. Being a Komandirskie dial in an Amphibia case it is obviously some sort of franken. My question for you experts is how bad is it? Is it considered some sort of abomination amongst Vostok enthusiasts, or is it just something that likely occurred because the parts in these watches were often swapped?

Either way I'm actually quite pleased with it for what it is. I stumbled across it while searching for vintage watches and for some reason this particular one just spoke to me. I dig military style watches and this one gives off the exact vibe I was looking for in my first Vostok. It's pretty damn cool in my eye, and it will get some wrist time. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## DavidUK

Knives and Lint said:


> I completely forgot I ordered this until it came in the other day. Being a Komandirskie dial in an Amphibia case it is obviously some sort of franken. My question for you experts is how bad is it? Is it considered some sort of abomination amongst Vostok enthusiasts, or is it just something that likely occurred because the parts in these watches were often swapped?
> 
> Either way I'm actually quite pleased with it for what it is. I stumbled across it while searching for vintage watches and for some reason this particular one just spoke to me. I dig military style watches and this one gives off the exact vibe I was looking for in my first Vostok. It's pretty damn cool in my eye, and it will get some wrist time. Any insight is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 13833465
> 
> 
> View attachment 13833467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13833473


As there is no country designation at bottom of dial (ie it doesn't say Made in CCCP or Made in Russia) it is almost certainly from the transition period of around 1992. Given the turmoil in Russia at the time it was a difficult period for Vostok and they tended to make use of whatever parts were available. I also have a Amphibia with a Komandirskie dial from this period.


----------



## Avidfan

Knives and Lint said:


> I completely forgot I ordered this until it came in the other day. Being a Komandirskie dial in an Amphibia case it is obviously some sort of franken. My question for you experts is how bad is it? Is it considered some sort of abomination amongst Vostok enthusiasts, or is it just something that likely occurred because the parts in these watches were often swapped?
> 
> Either way I'm actually quite pleased with it for what it is. I stumbled across it while searching for vintage watches and for some reason this particular one just spoke to me. I dig military style watches and this one gives off the exact vibe I was looking for in my first Vostok. It's pretty damn cool in my eye, and it will get some wrist time. Any insight is appreciated.


At least 2 watches mixed together: amphibia 320 case/hands/crown/back with komandirskie dial/bezel.


----------



## 24h

Knives and Lint said:


> I completely forgot I ordered this until it came in the other day. Being a Komandirskie dial in an Amphibia case it is obviously some sort of franken. My question for you experts is how bad is it? Is it considered some sort of abomination amongst Vostok enthusiasts, or is it just something that likely occurred because the parts in these watches were often swapped?
> 
> Either way I'm actually quite pleased with it for what it is. I stumbled across it while searching for vintage watches and for some reason this particular one just spoke to me. I dig military style watches and this one gives off the exact vibe I was looking for in my first Vostok. It's pretty damn cool in my eye, and it will get some wrist time. Any insight is appreciated.


Even if it is a frankenwatch, don't let that keep you from wearing it - I think it's very cool looking!
"Abomination" maybe to some, but my opinion is if it wasn't passed off as 100% original by a shady seller I see no problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Snatched one of those, there were only a few available and I managed to get 2nd to last. Hoping Dmitry delivers till end of Feb.


----------



## stevoe

Bought today!




























Now I have to wait...

Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Solotov

stevoe said:


> Bought today!
> 
> Now I have to wait...
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


Titanium case ehh? Very nice


----------



## Vost

Just Amphibia (mod)...b-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

A while ago I bought 2x cheap Amphibians in a 020 case. The crystals were totally scratched and the amount of grime made the bezels & back-covers stuck; as if these watches have been dug in for more then a few decades. Both watches had anti-magnetic shields. Took the movements out and actually the dials are pretty un-disturbed and in original (good) condition .....
Of course the sailing ship I've seen befor, it has some excess lume on the 5 marker and a small (pain) scratch (?) on the 6 marker. Not sure what the ship symbolizes ....
But as for the other dial? I've no idea at all ..... :-s
It says 50 (year?) on top, and 21 below ........ has anybody any idea or information about this dial, soviet or post-soviet? :think:

BTW; is it "normal" that hands look like they are black (re-) hand?-painted? If they are re-painted, they have done a very good and precise job!

Hope to hear ......;-)


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> A while ago I bought 2x cheap Amphibians in a 020 case. The crystals were totally scratched and the amount of grime made the bezels & back-covers stuck; as if these watches have been dug in for more then a few decades. Both watches had anti-magnetic shields. Took the movements out and actually the dials are pretty un-disturbed and in original (good) condition .....
> Of course the sailing ship I've seen befor, it has some excess lume on the 5 marker and a small (pain) scratch (?) on the 6 marker. Not sure what the ship symbolizes ....
> But as for the other dial? I've no idea at all ..... :-s
> It says 50 (year?) on top, and 21 below ........ has anybody any idea or information about this dial, soviet or post-soviet? :think:
> 
> BTW; is it "normal" that hands look like they are black (re-) hand?-painted? If they are re-painted, they have done a very good and precise job!
> 
> Hope to hear ......;-)


The ship dial is in the 1993 catalogue so no mystery there, as for the other one it says 50 year and also 21 TRUST with some sort of agricultural/industrial vibe going on, hopefully another comrade can add more info. (also it's post-Soviet)

As for the hands both look to have original paint and the aged lume matches the dials.


----------



## Eric M

Picked up a nice Poljot today. And picked up some vintage American stuff at the flea market yesterday. The 4992b saw combat service in Europe during WWII









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I read somewhere (likely here on WUS) that the ship is the Vostok sloop that was part of the fleet that made the first circumnavigation around the Antarctica in the early XIXth century.Happy to get confimation of this.


----------



## EndeavourDK

thewatchadude said:


> I read somewhere (likely here on WUS) that the ship is the Vostok sloop that was part of the fleet that made the first circumnavigation around the Antarctica in the early XIXth century.Happy to get confimation of this.


Thanks for the information. Even though the watch-dial is not mentioned in Wikipedia "Named in honor", the story itself is for sure worth a read. Also, it won't be far fetched to believe that the dial is indeed picturing the Vostok sloop ..... very interesting !:-!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_(sloop-of-war)


----------



## PanKorop

Eric M said:


> Picked up a nice Poljot today. And picked up some vintage American stuff at the flea market yesterday. The 4992b saw combat service in Europe during WWII


That GCT, flea market. I'm green with envy...


----------



## BigEd

As for the Aussie postal service I'm afraid things haven't improved. It is still taking them up to 4 weeks to onship from Sydney to Perth once international items arrive, it's just shocking. Those kangaroos are just fair dinkum the laziest bar stools this side of the Ettamogah Pub.

Hi Mario,
I thought that it was just my shipments that took weeks to get to Perth from Sydney. Your new purchase look very interesting, bring it to the next meeting in April.


----------



## mariomart

BigEd said:


> As for the Aussie postal service I'm afraid things haven't improved. It is still taking them up to 4 weeks to onship from Sydney to Perth once international items arrive, it's just shocking. Those kangaroos are just fair dinkum the laziest bar stools this side of the Ettamogah Pub.
> 
> Hi Mario,
> I thought that it was just my shipments that took weeks to get to Perth from Sydney. Your new purchase look very interesting, bring it to the next meeting in April.


Hey Ed, I'll be sure to bring some of the more common pieces that I left behind last time, looking forward to the meet-up in April :-!


----------



## Eric M

PanKorop said:


> That GCT, flea market. I'm green with envy...


In fairness, I didn't pay flea market prices for it. Came serviced from one of the dealers who specialize in pocket watches. The provenance was a nice bonus, I'll admit.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Eric M said:


> In fairness, I didn't pay flea market prices for it. Came serviced from one of the dealers who specialize in pocket watches. The provenance was a nice bonus, I'll admit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Oh... thanks. I'll keep saving, though they rise in price faster than my savings!


----------



## mariomart

I've been hunting for this version of the Space Forces Komandirskie for over 4 years, and today I own one :-!

Now the wait for delivery begins ........


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived yesterday.

Командирские 650539


----------



## PanKorop

Not a "gamer", even less for WoT, but I couldn't pass this one: steel case, DLC black, sapphire glass, all at a steal price! For Luch, I learnt to grab them while available...


----------



## Fergfour

Paid for the green no date Neptune this morning


----------



## EndeavourDK

Some time ago there was a beaten-up, fully scratched Amphibian with a Blue/black Submarine dial sitting on eBay. Very cheap. The condition of the dial was hard to judge. After some days observing I decided to buy it and see what was behind the scratched crystal. Stripped / cleaned / oiled & adjusted the movement (may need some slight fine-tuning later?), cleaned the case and inserted a new crystal. There is some damage to the lume at the 4 & 5 hour marker, the paddle second-hand was replaced but apart from that ..... well see for yourself ;-)


----------



## DJW GB

EndeavourDK said:


> Some time ago there was a beaten-up, fully scratched Amphibian with a Blue/black Submarine dial sitting on eBay. Very cheap. The condition of the dial was hard to judge. After some days observing I decided to buy it and see what was behind the scratched crystal. Stripped / cleaned / oiled & adjusted the movement (may need some slight fine-tuning later?), cleaned the case and inserted a new crystal. There is some damage to the lume at the 4 & 5 hour marker, the paddle second-hand was replaced but apart from that ..... well see for yourself ;-)


Great job 

Billy super duper


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived today. Vostok SE 420B05S


----------



## EndeavourDK

I think I've to consult a kind of AA-group :-x Perhaps we have to open an A.W.A. (Anonymous Watch Addiction)-thread? :-s 

This time not in mint collectors condition, but for the price and for a daily "bang-around", it's in perfect condition ...... :-!
I'm sure that the dial / case & movement will improve after some TLC.
Besides, signs of ageing do have their charm too ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

EndeavourDK said:


> Some time ago there was a beaten-up, fully scratched Amphibian with a Blue/black Submarine dial sitting on eBay. Very cheap. The condition of the dial was hard to judge. After some days observing I decided to buy it and see what was behind the scratched crystal. Stripped / cleaned / oiled & adjusted the movement (may need some slight fine-tuning later?), cleaned the case and inserted a new crystal. There is some damage to the lume at the 4 & 5 hour marker, the paddle second-hand was replaced but apart from that ..... well see for yourself ;-)


Very nice job, comrade! I really love this game 
It is so rewarding when you spend some quality time with a watch. You can post this in the "Before&after" thread for refference. It is dedicated to exactly this stuff.
Congrats!
Ivan


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> Very nice job, comrade! I really love this game
> It is so rewarding when you spend some quality time with a watch. You can post this in the "Before&after" thread for refference. It is dedicated to exactly this stuff.
> Congrats!
> Ivan


Thanks for the compliments and making me aware of the thread "Before&After" ....... I wasn't aware of this thread :-!
There is indeed more to come ....... ;-)


----------



## thewatchadude

Been waiting for this one for some months.


----------



## calote

I got this one yesterday. Last anniversary of the WWII victory celebrated under soviet rule.


----------



## mr_grey

Smattering of watches,

A nice Pobeda















Another named "POBEDA Rare Vintage Military SERViCED watch 15 Jewels made in USSR" on ebay
would be interested if anyone know any details on this one















And one named "East USSR Vostok East Bashneft" on ebay
















-Tristan


----------



## mr_grey

Smattering of watches,

A nice Pobeda
View attachment 13851543

View attachment 13851545


Another named "POBEDA Rare Vintage Military SERViCED watch 15 Jewels made in USSR" on ebay
would be interested if anyone know any details on this one
View attachment 13851549

View attachment 13851553


And one named "East USSR Vostok East Bashneft" on ebay

cleaned the scratches competely off the face with some poly watch looks great on a nato

View attachment 13851551

View attachment 13851559


-Tristan


----------



## oldfox

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

For an addition to my Vostok Submarine collection, for once I treated myself on a brand spanking new modern one


----------



## Eric M

Wearing my new Poljot today









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Utva_56

Hi Oldfox, where do you manage to buy sunny reef?. Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## Fergfour

Utva_56 said:


> Hi Oldfox, where do you manage to buy sunny reef?. Congratulations on the purchase.


Some on ebay now. Needle seconds hand.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Bought this 3017 Sekonda Strela!
Question..... WHERE CAN I FIND NEW HANDS? 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Utva_56 said:


> Hi Oldfox, where do you manage to buy sunny reef?. Congratulations on the purchase.


It was limited reissue from last spare parts. You can find one now in German eBay. Please note that it has late variation of winding crown - chrome plated. 
I bought one with blue, that had steel crown, in order to switch cases.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

About three years ago I bought a non-working auto Albatros amfibia (in a lot with a poljot), from Phillipines seller that I used to buy Seiko parts from. Sorry for the bad Ebay history image









The watch was too badly damaged, so I took it apart and used whatever I could salvage. The other day I found the dial in my spare parts and it looked good to me, despite the damaged lume spots.









Suddenly I got the urge to restore this albatros, so I started looking for 2416B SU amfibia for parts. I think I got lucky finding this private order amfibia auto for $29 and free shipping. Also in a 420 case, as the Albatros. No movement pic, so I don't know if the 2416B is SU or RUS.
















The year of production is evident from the dial, but I hope old stock parts were used. I'll see when I get it. The seller (from Russia) was very nice, I also added a couple sets of amfibia hands from him, to use for the restoration.
Anyway, I would appreciate your thoghts on this. Would you destroy an original branded watch to restore an Albatros auto?
Ivan


----------



## MattBrace

Kamburov said:


> About three years ago I bought a non-working auto Albatros amfibia (in a lot with a poljot), from Phillipines seller that I used to buy Seiko parts from. Sorry for the bad Ebay history image
> 
> View attachment 13857167
> 
> 
> The watch was too badly damaged, so I took it apart and used whatever I could salvage. The other day I found the dial in my spare parts and it looked good to me, despite the damaged lume spots.
> 
> View attachment 13857173
> 
> 
> Suddenly I got the urge to restore this albatros, so I started looking for 2416B SU amfibia for parts. I think I got lucky finding this private order amfibia auto for $29 and free shipping. Also in a 420 case, as the Albatros. No movement pic, so I don't know if the 2416B is SU or RUS.
> 
> View attachment 13857211
> 
> View attachment 13857215
> 
> 
> The year of production is evident from the dial, but I hope old stock parts were used. I'll see when I get it. The seller (from Russia) was very nice, I also added a couple sets of amfibia hands from him, to use for the restoration.
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoghts on this. Would you destroy an original branded watch to restore an Albatros auto?
> Ivan


Hi Ivan,

I certainly would use the donor watch, it looks like a type 92 case?

Either way looking forward to the results.

Cheers...


----------



## Kamburov

MattBrace said:


> Hi Ivan,
> 
> I certainly would use the donor watch, it looks like a type 92 case?
> 
> Either way looking forward to the results.
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks, Matt! Hope it's not 92, seller stated "stainless steel", and that caseback :think:
Then the komandirskie hands :think: It's going to be a surprise package, this one.
For that price I didn't give it much thought, to be honest. Just asked the seller if it was really 2416B and pushed the button.
A bit of mistery makes life more interesting 
Ivan

PS: I asked about the movement, because it stated "auto/handwind 2414A"  the whole thing was a bit of a mess


----------



## finloq

My latest Franken-Amphibia


----------



## oldfox

> The year of production is evident from the dial, but I hope old stock parts were used.


It's 2002, I doubt it

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan

Kamburov said:


> The year of production is evident from the dial, but I hope old stock parts were used.


It has a more modern calendar wheel font introduced around the year 2000.


----------



## Straight_time

fliegerchrono said:


> Bought this 3017 Sekonda Strela!
> Question..... WHERE CAN I FIND NEW HANDS?


I think you don't need to actually: you'd get the same result by simply overpainting the subdials hands in red. ;-)

The case seems really pristine, it's not easy to find such a good one -congrats! :-!
Hopefully it's just my eyes, but from the pics there's something with the crown that doesn't fully convince me, though... :think:


----------



## Kamburov

oldfox said:


> It's 2002, I doubt it





Avidfan said:


> It has a more modern calendar wheel font introduced around the year 2000.


Thanks, guys! Avidfan, I knew your eyes would spot something 
I do have a spare 2416B SU that I prepared for the project, but I was still hoping for another one. I understand now that it's unlikely :-( Well, it's not a big loss. What I really needed was a good 420 to replace the original damaged one, and I still keep the original caseback. 
So, if the case is good I will still proceed as planned, and will have all the parts to reconstruct a komandirskie auto from the 2000s, or make myself a modern amfibia.
I can easily resell the 2416B and get my money back, but where's the fun in that, right?
Ivan


----------



## thewatchadude

Kamburov said:


> About three years ago I bought a non-working auto Albatros amfibia (in a lot with a poljot), from Phillipines seller that I used to buy Seiko parts from. Sorry for the bad Ebay history image
> 
> View attachment 13857167
> 
> 
> The watch was too badly damaged, so I took it apart and used whatever I could salvage. The other day I found the dial in my spare parts and it looked good to me, despite the damaged lume spots.
> 
> View attachment 13857173
> 
> 
> Suddenly I got the urge to restore this albatros, so I started looking for 2416B SU amfibia for parts. I think I got lucky finding this private order amfibia auto for $29 and free shipping. Also in a 420 case, as the Albatros. No movement pic, so I don't know if the 2416B is SU or RUS.
> 
> View attachment 13857211
> 
> View attachment 13857215
> 
> 
> The year of production is evident from the dial, but I hope old stock parts were used. I'll see when I get it. The seller (from Russia) was very nice, I also added a couple sets of amfibia hands from him, to use for the restoration.
> Anyway, I would appreciate your thoghts on this. Would you destroy an original branded watch to restore an Albatros auto?
> Ivan


I wouldn't destroy that one, as it is likely rarer than the watch you want to restore. I generally feel very bad taking parts from vintage Amphibias, unless they are clear frankens. I think the seller you bought from has nice and relatively cheap pieces that can be used as donors without feeling guilty (I actually recently bought from him in that purpose).


----------



## Kamburov

thewatchadude said:


> I wouldn't destroy that one, as it is likely rarer than the watch you want to restore. I generally feel very bad taking parts from vintage Amphibias, unless they are clear frankens. I think the seller you bought from has nice and relatively cheap pieces that can be used as donors without feeling guilty (I actually recently bought from him in that purpose).


Thanks, I share your notion. All watches I've bought for parts have been frankens, and all broken ones I've repaired/restored. I bought this one for it was cheap, possibly franken (no movement pics) and with privately ordered comemorative dial that I thought has no value. As it turns out I may not even use it for parts as it is different production time than the one I wanted to restore.
All I needed was a cheap 420 case, and possibly a bezel with a lume dot, could be a franken 
By the way, I just found a perfect candidate with a broken rusted 2416B SU (and the lume dot bezel), in 3 days we'll see how that auction ends.
So I may not use this one at all, and in that case I don't know what to do with it. I won't be wearing a private company branded watch, I know that much. Still wonder what was the reason to be so relatively cheap.
Guess we'll see, so it's to be continued...
Ivan


----------



## Avidfan

Kamburov said:


> I won't be wearing a private company branded watch, I know that much. Still wonder what was the reason to be so relatively cheap.


The above is why it was relatively cheap, tanks, submarines and scuba dudes are so much more saleable so sellers often break up corporate watches for spares.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

I get it some time ago but yesterday I finally find some time to do some pics. So, the ruby Kirovskije found a place to stay.


----------



## Kamburov

Your posts are always a feast for the eyes, Lukas! Your Kirovskie collection is mindblowing, and this one is such a beauty!
Ivan


----------



## Fergfour

I already bought the RE II and RE III (still waiting for delivery of III), but someone is selling one of each on RE today. I thought about buying spares but can't justify it and I'd rather hold out for something I don't have yet. Great opportunity for someone who missed out on those projects though...


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> I already bought the RE II and RE III (still waiting for delivery of III), but someone is selling one of each on RE today. I thought about buying spares but can't justify it and I'd rather hold out for something I don't have yet. Great opportunity for someone who missed out on those projects though...


I unfortunately don't speak Spanish. Is there an RE Mk1 (the blue-yellow one) by any chance?


----------



## RedFroggy

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> I get it some time ago but yesterday I finally find some time to do some pics. So, the ruby Kirovskije found a place to stay.


Congrats !! 
The condition looks absolutely amazing & a bit like short skirts & high-heels I guess, it is a seriously sexy looker in red ...


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> I unfortunately don't speak Spanish. Is there an RE Mk1 (the blue-yellow one) by any chance?


If there was I wouldn't be announcing it


----------



## oldfox

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> I get it some time ago but yesterday I finally find some time to do some pics. So, the ruby Kirovskije found a place to stay.


I just hate you!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

*Scrapheap challenge* b-)

See how far I'll get with my TLC toolbox :think:

None-running, US$2 (excluding postage).


----------



## PanKorop

Got one of these in the mail.









https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...eptune-96-case-pu-strap-with-fixing-pins.html

The adapters, I'll use as intended, for my orange Neptune. Orange rubber or fabric strap, I presume.

The strap fits 18 mm lugs, but shoulders to 20 mm, straight to a 20 mm signed buckle. So it suits just fine the 420 and 120 cases with their undersized lugs.
It went straight to this guy, which I had on a... Casio Forester nylon (why I shamefully hid the brand stamp). As any polyurethane strap, the new one is much tougher and reliable than silicon, but also quite rigid in cold temperatures. So the watch and PU strap sit around a thick rubber "stretcher" to take a comfy shape for a week or two in a warm corner...


----------



## Fergfour

After a week of trying to resist I caved:









I also got this in case I feel like adding a little splash of orange:


----------



## oldfox

Second hand - is a real good alternative!


----------



## Fergfour

oldfox said:


> Second hand - is a real good alternative!


I admit I'm not clear on the situation with this "sunny" Amfibia model. Was there more than one batch of these? Why do some have a needle style second hand and others have the lume dot second hand? 
I'm trying to follow the HUGE "piece of the sun" thread on watch.ru regarding these, but Google translate doesn't always do a great job with Russian->English.


----------



## oldfox

Fergfour said:


> I admit I'm not clear on the situation with this "sunny" Amfibia model. Was there more than one batch of these? Why do some have a needle style second hand and others have the lume dot second hand?
> I'm trying to follow the HUGE "piece of the sun" thread on watch.ru regarding these, but Google translate doesn't always do a great job with Russian->English.


Yes, after production of original bunch of reefs (blue, sunny and black) they still had some spares left. It was possible to buy dials/besels for replacement up to 2017 at least (last date that I know it happened). As per regular requests from customers "would it be sunny reef once again" they collected all spares together and made the most final issue of the models.

Note that even in 2012 the last party of sunny reef was with chrome plated winding crown and needle second hand. It was because they had misbalance of spare parts - more cases than steel crowns. The last issue was also with chrome plated crown. I've bought blue (that had steel crown) and sunny - and just switched cases.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

I comfortable with a needle hand, at least for know.









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

oldfox said:


> Yes, after production of original bunch of reefs (blue, sunny and black) they still had some spares left. It was possible to buy dials/besels for replacement up to 2017 at least (last date that I know it happened). As per regular requests from customers "would it be sunny reef once again" they collected all spares together and made the most final issue of the models.
> 
> Note that even in 2012 the last party of sunny reef was with chrome plated winding crown and needle second hand. It was because they had misbalance of spare parts - more cases than steel crowns. The last issue was also with chrome plated crown. I've bought blue (that had steel crown) and sunny - and just switched cases.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Thanks for the background oldfox!


----------



## Fergfour

oldfox said:


> I comfortable with a needle hand, at least for know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


The needle-style seconds looks good. We can always experiment with other hand shapes and colors (black/orange, etc).


----------



## gregmcv

Omega FOIS from Jomashop.


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> After a week of trying to resist I caved:
> View attachment 13863131


Oh well, wasn't meant to be I guess, just got this message:

"Good afternoon. Unfortunately, we can not send this model, it was a defect."


----------



## oldfox

My condolences...


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

Fergfour said:


> I was wondering why f10 doesn't have have separate "what did you buy today/have in the mail" and "what did you receive today" threads like the public forum does. It makes sense here especially as the time between when we buy and receive can be a month or longer


Maybe it's just me, but I am paranoid that sharing anything I buy before it is physically in my hands is a virtual guarantee that it will be lost in the mail. Especially considering that nearly everything I buy is coming from abroad, there are now two postal agencies who will have a chance to lose the package. Likewise, I will not buy straps for any watches before I have them for the same reason -- it just feels like a guarantee of bad luck.


----------



## bpmurray

More photos to come as I get things cleaned up! Yes, there is indeed something in the box.


----------



## bearwithwatch

New arrival of SE 420B06S


----------



## XsiOn

bpmurray said:


> More photos to come as I get things cleaned up! Yes, there is indeed something in the box.
> 
> View attachment 13866877


Ahhhhh It finally arrived?? D-)


----------



## XsiOn

Double post!


----------



## bpmurray

XsiOn said:


> Ahhhhh It finally arrived?? D-)


Just yesterday! It went from November 11 without a single scan, then showed up with no notice. It was the longest wait I have ever had.


----------



## kinaed

New arrivals today, top to bottom:
1. 1950's Auguste Raymond (ARSA Extra) triple-date in stainless steel.
2. 1940's Ceretto S.A. Torino "TriCompax", with an ultra-rare Landeron cal. 42 movement in stainless steel.
3. 1940's Gallet MultiChron 45, Excelsior Park cal. 4 movement in 14K gold (very rare).
4. 1940's Gallet MultiChron 45, Exclesior Park cal. 4 movement in stainless steel.









All four of these are in excellent condition with both Gallet's looking brand new.

I had hoped my Pobeda "hermetic" was going to sneak in with the post today, but it is still on tour somewhere...

-k


----------



## Fergfour

Decided on an SE 020 last night, brand new. I don't have any yellow dial Vostoks and was always drawn to this one. US purchase so no month + wait either. It has a polished case unlike the 020's on Meranom currently. Not sure why that is, I'm almost thinking the polished cases of the 020's from 2016 might have have been used for the initial batch of the 2018 models. I don't necessarily prefer polished cases but I have an older blue 020 with a polished case and kinda like it.
Couldn't update the file type on the pics so here's a brushed case version:









I read on krishnas blog that the handset is slightly bigger but won't be able to verify until I receive it.


----------



## oldfox

Not today, but a little voila video





:


----------



## fliegerchrono

I was looking for a Vostok Komandirskie with the crown at two 'o clock and found this 1945 commemoration version from 1985!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Finally found a sandwich dial!


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Got the new Rubber Strap for the 960 Cases.
Great Strap but i give up. I had the solid Steel Bracelet, the Leather Strap and now the Rubber on the 960 Case.

I just don´t like said Case. 
But i like the Radioroom with the Favinov Hands. I´d say i keep an Eye on the 420. The Rubber Strap shoulf fit and make the small 18mm Lugs appear a bit wider.
All the 960 bits and Pieces go straight to the Parts Bin sadly....


----------



## zagato1750

Fergfour said:


> Finally found a sandwich dial!
> 
> View attachment 13881935


When.....where......how??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

zagato1750 said:


> When.....where......how??????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today. eBay. The listing simply said "Vostok", I almost scrolled right by it thinking it was a painted dial until I looked closer.


----------



## zagato1750

Are these a SE? Are they going to be reissued?...do you just have to constantly watch eBay for one to randomly show up? Are they available 3rd party?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Love it by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

zagato1750 said:


> Are these a SE? Are they going to be reissued?...do you just have to constantly watch eBay for one to randomly show up? Are they available 3rd party?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an SE. I think the first release was late 2015, then again in early 2016. Blue, charcoal, golden dials. I don't think they've ever made an appearance since then. I missed out on a golden one a few months ago, I didn't understand then the demand and my final bid wasn't high enough. Lesson learned. 
Constantly monitoring various auuctions is the name of the game. I've seen certain items on a Spanish forum I frequent get sold minutes after posting. Only other option is to Check Meranom daily and hope for a small batch of an out of stock item to pop up.


----------



## zagato1750

Thanks! It’s lovely...congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

zagato1750 said:


> Thanks! It's lovely...congrats!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it's lovely. Certainly was a special series from Meranom.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Fergfour said:


> I agree it's lovely. Certainly was a special series from Meranom.


Very nice, sandwich dial looks great. Excited for my sandwich dial vostok to come now, hopefully soon.


----------



## thewatchadude

Here's mine. Unfortunate there is a hand mark on the dial.


----------



## Aidanm

Arrived from Julian of Poljot24.de fame.
The service from Julian was fantastic and the shipping incredible.

Dispatched on a Thursday from Germany and in my hand on the Monday in New Zealand.

It's the 38mm sapphire version.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## st.petersbourg

bought yesterday,

bye


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Franken 24h. Arrived 2 days ago. Working well enough.


----------



## frenchtreasure

Funky Slava.

Automatic 2427 inside. Works great.


----------



## jimzilla

Fergfour, that is a beautiful watch face I am so jealous ...... You have given me watch Envy!!! .... 
I want one of those dial faces and the color is awesome as well. Lucky Bast***. :-!


----------



## garethr

I bought this guy.


----------



## shahrincamille

They had just arrived. A few minutes ago from St Petersburg, after 17 days 









...in an unsalted butter box LOL :-d









The Vostok is a new purchase.

The Molnija is back after getting its balance replaced - I had dropped it on the hard tiled floor, probably damaging the balance shaft as the balance was not moving, and in total incompetence took apart the thing resulting in the (previously functioning) hairspring becoming totally disentangled and ruined. So much for DIY repair hahahaha:-d

The Kopernicus is also back after a repair. Dropped it and broke the stem holding the crown. Unable to source the original crown sadly, so had to make do with a generic replacement (before the fall, it was also using the same type of generic crown).

Shahrin b-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

It just came today. Ordered on 25th Jan so pretty fast shipping.


----------



## DandD

A komandirskie not common

s-l1600 (35) by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## Fergfour

Mr.Ludwig said:


> It just came today. Ordered on 25th Jan so pretty fast shipping.


Beautiful


----------



## bpmurray

DandD said:


> A komandirskie not common


VERY not common! Great find, congratulations!

I have only seen this white dial with the bar indices one other time (and I bought that one):


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Fergfour said:


> Beautiful


Thanks, I really like it. It's absolutely massive but lovely.


----------



## Luis965

Simple Vostok:


----------



## thewatchadude

Looks in very good shape |>

How would you view the Albatros-type marking on the movement?


----------



## Kamburov

I thought I'm done for the month.


----------



## Kamburov

Oh, and this one








Both need a B&A treatment, though.
Ivan


----------



## BA_From_GA

Just arrived last night -- already swapped it to a shark mesh bracelet, but I really like the isofrane style strap as well. Now to figure out bezel/insert/hand swap...


----------



## haha

Finally got me this classic from Vostok/Sekonda.
This one has what seems to be a later case from the 70's, slightly different from the better known one.


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Finally got me this classic from Vostok/Sekonda.
> This one has what seems to be a later case from the 70's, slightly different from the better known one.


Congrats, comrade! Very, very nice looking one! This is the watch that made me register in this forum, and I've been obsessed with it since 
Also excellent photos! Enjoy your cool new watch!
Ivan


----------



## shahrincamille

Another treasure arrived today - this time from Kropyvnytskyi, Ukraine - took merely 12 days to arrive....;-)









... this time wrapped in foam with a ribbon on top, embedded in a hollowed-out slab of polystyrene|>









Inside is a Raketa 511239 with a new leather strap!! 

Shahrin b-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Congrats, comrade! Very, very nice looking one! This is the watch that made me register in this forum, and I've been obsessed with it since
> Also excellent photos! Enjoy your cool new watch!
> Ivan


Thank you, Ivan. Yes, I remember the discussion about yours. Still had it in mind when making the buy.



shahrincamille said:


> Another treasure arrived today - this time from Kropyvnytskyi, Ukraine - took merely 12 days to arrive....;-)
> 
> ... this time wrapped in foam with a ribbon on top, embedded in a hollowed-out slab of polystyrene|>
> 
> View attachment 13891943
> 
> 
> Inside is a Raketa 511239 with a new leather strap!!
> 
> Shahrin b-)
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


Nice wrap ! I was also quite surprised when i received a watch in a similar package from Uzbekistan.
And mostly, nice watch !!
Mine says hello


----------



## shahrincamille

haha said:


> Thank you, Ivan. Yes, I remember the discussion about yours. Still had it in mind when making the buy.
> 
> Nice wrap ! I was also quite surprised when i received a watch in a similar package from Uzbekistan.
> And mostly, nice watch !!
> Mine says hello
> View attachment 13892239


Hello

Talking about Uzbek sellers, I've bought a number of watches from a couple of them. Their packaging do seem unique and quaint, reminding one of how packages were supposed to look like "back in the day";-)










It is a requirement of the O'zbekiston Pochtasi that all international packages (maybe even domestic ones?) be tied up with a string and secured with a wax seal? Never seen this kind of packaging before, EXCEPT those from Uzbekistan; and I've had packages coming from all corners of the globe, having collected fountain pens and books that number in the thousands prior to getting hooked with the current addiction.. I mean, Russian watch collection:-d










Same thing - watches embedded in a hollowed-out slab of polysterene:-d










The bureaucracy there seems to be thick and heavy. Apparently they had to obtain permits and official stamps before they can send anything out of the country:roll:

Shahrinb-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## haha

shahrincamille said:


> Hello
> 
> Talking about Uzbek sellers, I've bought a number of watches from a couple of them. Their packaging do seem unique and quaint, reminding one of how packages were supposed to look like "back in the day";-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a requirement of the O'zbekiston Pochtasi that all international packages (maybe even domestic ones?) be tied up with a string and secured with a wax seal? Never seen this kind of packaging before, EXCEPT those from Uzbekistan; and I've had packages coming from all corners of the globe, having collected fountain pens and books that number in the thousands prior to getting hooked with the current addiction.. I mean, Russian watch collection:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing - watches embedded in a hollowed-out slab of polysterene:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bureaucracy there seems to be thick and heavy. Apparently they had to obtain permits and official stamps before they can send anything out of the country:roll:
> 
> Shahrinb-)
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


Yeah, that's exactly the same package i'd received !


----------



## MERCENARY

Here's the Raketa Antimagnetic Cal. 2610


----------



## PanKorop

shahrincamille said:


> Hello
> 
> Talking about Uzbek sellers, I've bought a number of watches from a couple of them. Their packaging do seem unique and quaint, reminding one of how packages were supposed to look like "back in the day";-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a requirement of the O'zbekiston Pochtasi that all international packages (maybe even domestic ones?) be tied up with a string and secured with a wax seal? Never seen this kind of packaging before, EXCEPT those from Uzbekistan; and I've had packages coming from all corners of the globe, having collected fountain pens and books that number in the thousands prior to getting hooked with the current addiction.. I mean, Russian watch collection:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing - watches embedded in a hollowed-out slab of polysterene:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bureaucracy there seems to be thick and heavy. Apparently they had to obtain permits and official stamps before they can send anything out of the country:roll:
> 
> Shahrinb-)
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


Take it for exoticism: Uzbekistan just begins to thaw, after two decades of freeze. I presume they just need to prove they're open again, notably to trade and tourism, with exportable standards. Better gradual than brutal: think of Eltsin's time in Russia.
Now, Uzbekistan may be today's not-to-miss mine for Soviet-time goldies...


----------



## calote

Very beautiful, and unusual. Congrats!


----------



## thewatchadude

There is a well present seller on ebay with a number of interesting pieces in very good shape coming form Uzbekistan. He is not particularly cheap without being overly expensive, and also has some frankens in its offering. So nothing really specific compared to most Eastern sellers, except a bit upscale.


----------



## shahrincamille

The 2 Uzbek sellers that I've dealt with were "superfashion-us" (a she), and "bivarsar" (a he).

My 2 kopeks:-d


Shahrinb-)



Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## RobNJ

First Russian watch I've bought in years. A 1970s waffle-dial Raketa 2603, just arrived yesterday.









A little bit of plating loss here and there, but nothing too bad, and the back is actually pretty good.









Someone slipped with a screwdriver right on the Raketa symbol. But other than that, right movement, correct jeweling from what I can tell, and keeping something like good time.


----------



## haha

shahrincamille said:


> The 2 Uzbek sellers that I've dealt with were "superfashion-us" (a she), and "bivarsar" (a he).
> 
> My 2 kopeks:-d
> 
> Shahrinb-)
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


I dealt with the "he":-d


----------



## haha

New Chaika in excellent condition


----------



## Solotov

Newest addition! Got a 3133 bug going i think. Running a little fast outta the box, but ill see if i can regulate it when it settles down a little


----------



## shahrincamille

A box dropped in today - from Perm, Russia










The leather strap was unexpected, but I'm certainly NOT complaining:-d










It's a Raketa 513338!

Shahrinb-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## 24h

shahrincamille said:


> A box dropped in today - from Perm, Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather strap was unexpected, but I'm certainly NOT complaining:-d
> 
> It's a Raketa 513338!
> 
> Shahrinb-)


That's the same seller I got my Poljot alarm from


----------



## oldfox

RobNJ said:


> First Russian watch I've bought in years. A 1970s waffle-dial Raketa 2603, just arrived yesterday.
> 
> Someone slipped with a screwdriver right on the Raketa symbol. But other than that, right movement, correct jeweling from what I can tell, and keeping something like good time.
> 
> View attachment 13893169


I don't want to dissapoint you, but the main bridge (with mainspring gear and winding gear) is from late ZIM watch/caliber 2602. Jeweling is not correct.
It must be smth like this


----------



## mr_grey

A perpetual calendar raketa with honesty terrible glass that I'm hoping to either polish our or else dreading trying to find replacement glass.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haha

My second stainless steel Poljot De Luxe !
The dial doesn't look too good. Someone's going to play Dr Frankenstein with his Vympels :-d


----------



## cuthbert

I finally decided to pull the trigger and order a poker of new Elektronikas produced by Technochas today but that are basically reissues of classic Soviet watches from 1987 I think, in three cases cases and dials are carbon copied of the originals:

52:









53:









54:









55:

View attachment 13910841


For the 53 they reissued the round case which is nice. I also ordered few bracelets and straps as I think we should support this small company that along with Vostok is the one of last piece of the Russian watch industry still working.


----------



## Eric M

cuthbert said:


> I finally decided to pull the trigger and order a poker of new Elektronikas produced by Technochas today but that are basically reissues of classic Soviet watches from 1987 I think, in three cases cases and dials are carbon copied of the originals:
> 
> 52:
> 
> 53:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54:
> 
> View attachment 13910829
> 
> 
> 55:
> 
> For the 53 they reissued the round case which is nice. I also ordered few bracelets and straps as I think we should support this small company that along with Vostok is the one of last piece of the Russian watch industry still working.


Out of curiosity, where did you order those from? They look fun.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Eric M said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you order those from? They look fun.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


There is a thread on that, in 2017 we "accidentally" discovered someone had decided to restart the production of old Soviet Elektronikas, that were the equivalent of Casios in the 80s for communist countries:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-12.html

this is their online shop:

????????.?? - ???? ??????????? ??-55 ??

It's all in Russian but you can PM Surok55 here, he's their official AD in Russia and on WUS, their standard price is about $26 each, they are more expensive than current Casios but of course they are not mass produced, their long term project was indeed to restart the production of all the "series 5" Elektronikas and now they have accomplished that.


----------



## PanKorop

cuthbert said:


> There is a thread on that, in 2017 we "accidentally" discovered someone had decided to restart the production of old Soviet Elektronikas, that were the equivalent of Casios in the 80s for communist countries:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-12.html
> 
> this is their online shop:
> 
> ????????.?? - ???? ??????????? ??-55 ??
> 
> It's all in Russian but you can PM Surok55 here, he's their official AD in Russia and on WUS, their standard price is about $26 each, they are more expensive than current Casios but of course they are not mass produced, their long term project was indeed to restart the production of all the "series 5" Elektronikas and now they have accomplished that.


Thanks for the ref! Nice idea, and pricing. Pity they don't do a red LED watch, though, a bit as the well-designed but totally overpriced Gerlach Kosmonauta.


----------



## Arizone

PanKorop said:


> Pity they don't do a red LED watch, though, a bit as the well-designed but totally overpriced Gerlach Kosmonauta.


If they could manage a motion-activated module like the light on some Casio models, it would be unbeatable.


----------



## cuthbert

PanKorop said:


> Thanks for the ref! Nice idea, and pricing. Pity they don't do a red LED watch, though, a bit as the well-designed but totally overpriced Gerlach Kosmonauta.


The Belarussian plants (that made Elektronika 5s) even in Soviet times never produced LED modules, the only factory that was tasked to do that was one in Moscow and made the Elektronika 1 (from Plant no.1, while Integral was Plant no.5)...they made it from the late 70s to 1991 I think. LED modules are expensive that's the reason why even new watches are expensive.


----------



## haha

Couldn't find a wind turbine, so i got an oil well (from Bashneft)


----------



## RobNJ

Thanks - I see your point, and I missed that. (No seller's movement photo, I was taking a chance). I'm so used to expecting the balance bridge to be switched that I barely glanced at the main.


----------



## PanKorop

Luch this new year seems in a SE releases rampage! I mean: first the 60'th anniversary, then the WoT series, then the Big One Hand, now this ethnic "Mova" (language).








https://luch.by/kollektsii/mova/

Yet new one-handers... routine, you say?
Well, except for the fact the cases are stainless steel, the backs show-through, and the crystal sapphire. Also, they build a pair if wanted: his and her's, changing only by the size and crown orientation.
Also, the series is numbered up to 200.

I like the rim details from 12 to 1: just a reminder of how to read it, while keeping the design graphic.

Funny: I spotted it on Friday at 9 o'clock. Pondered. At 11, I came back and the guys' ones were all gone, so I grabbed one girlie's, with one birthday approaching. Now 4pm CET and the lasses are all gone, but some lads appeared back...


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> Luch this new year seems in a SE releases rampage! I mean: first the 60'th anniversary, then the WoT series, then the Big One Hand, now this ethnic "Mova" (language).
> 
> View attachment 13918123
> 
> https://luch.by/kollektsii/mova/
> 
> Yet new one-handers... routine, you say?
> Well, except for the fact the cases are stainless steel, the backs show-through, and the crystal sapphire. Also, they build a pair if wanted: his and her's, changing only by the size and crown orientation.
> Also, the series is numbered up to 200.
> 
> I like the rim details from 12 to 1: just a reminder of how to read it, while keeping the design graphic.
> 
> Funny: I spotted it on Friday at 9 o'clock. Pondered. At 11, I came back and the guys' ones were all gone, so I grabbed one girlie's, with one birthday approaching. Now 4pm CET and the lasses are all gone, but some lads appeared back...


Steel, sapphire  maybe suitably for my ГАЗ ГЛ-1

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I've been looking for my first non-Amphibian and have been eyeing the "retro's". I could've picked an in-stock one from Meranom but found this limited version today. The 540HDR. It was a 2017 project from the" Hablemos de Relojes" watch forum.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Fergfour said:


> I've been looking for my first non-Amphibian and have been eyeing the "retro's". I could've picked an in-stock one from Meranom but found this limited version today. The 540HDR. It was a 2017 project from the" Hablemos de Relojes" watch forum.
> 
> View attachment 13919591
> View attachment 13919593
> View attachment 13919595


That, sir, is a nice Chistopolski one!!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Even though the sellers pictures aren't the best I've seen, but for €27 I just couldn't help myself ..... :roll:
The Italian seller was selling all kinds of children toys and had only this watch on offer ...
The Komandirskie with the paddle second-hand is featured in the 1991 Vostok catalogue (number 2414A / 341289 for the blue dial). 
The watch appears to be original, at least to me. Fingers crossed what's inside, but according to the seller; excellent running and judging the locking-ring; not opened every day :-d
Perhaps after a service & clean a winner ? .......we'll see ...... :think:


----------



## cuthbert

EndeavourDK said:


> Even though the sellers pictures aren't the best I've seen, but for €27 I just couldn't help myself ..... :roll:
> The Italian seller was selling all kinds of children toys and had only this watch on offer ...
> The Komandirskie with the paddle second-hand is featured in the 1991 Vostok catalogue (number 2414A / 341289 for the blue dial).
> The watch appears to be original, at least to me. Fingers crossed what's inside, but according to the seller; excellent running and judging the locking-ring; not opened every day :-d
> Perhaps after a service & clean a winner ? .......we'll see ...... :think:


Definitely original, one of the Vostok imported in Italy in the late 80s, it should also have a leather strap (great quality) that was added to the package those days.

This is the first time I see a submarine dial with green reflections, those were usually VDV dials. However you will appreciate the sunburst finish, one of the best in watchmaking...ever.


----------



## Manuyota

Edit: wrong section


----------



## EndeavourDK

cuthbert said:


> Definitely original, one of the Vostok imported in Italy in the late 80s, it should also have a leather strap (great quality) that was added to the package those days.
> 
> This is the first time I see a submarine dial with green reflections, those were usually VDV dials. However you will appreciate the sunburst finish, one of the best in watchmaking...ever.


Thank you very much for the additional information :-! I'm new to learning what's original & what's not and I'm trying to absorb as much information as I can. For this reason I contacted the seller after the purchase and this is what he had to say;

"I bought it on a vintage market from an ex cccp (Ukraine) soldier (there are a big lot of them now here in Italy and most of them live ...as they can........) who was selling many military items ( prismatic, bags, decorations, caps, boots.....) Watch is oldest than 30 , is original and written under 6 o'clock could mean that it's not an open commerce item but an internal Army watch.It's fine, in particular the green dial, it has the original cccp strap ( not common in oldest items) and it works well."

The two things he noticed in particular were the dial and the strap......... Since you mentioned the great quality of the strap, the leather must be vegetable tanned. The much faster & cheaper to produce chromium tanned leather (most of the leather these days) doesn't age well and doesn't last. Learning about leather and making your own straps is very interesting & awarding.

I do have another Komandirskie CCCP green sub, but the (also sunburst?) dial has some fine aging cracks (please ignore the terrible DIY bezel lume dot :-x). As said, I couldn't resist buying this one since it looked original, the low price and the dial looks in a better shape than the one I have. Perhaps it's just me, but it looks like that a lot of watches coming from Italy / Spain, the dials seem to be in great shape. Whether it's the weather there which is more favorable to Vostok dials :think:
Below a picture of the one I have and wear today 

BTW; What do you mean with VDV dials? Any more information is welcome as at the moment it seems that I just can't get enough of it :roll:


----------



## Utva_56

BTW; What do you mean with VDV dials? Any more information is welcome as at the moment it seems that I just can't get enough of it :roll:[/QUOTE]

The Russian Airborne Troops or VDV (from "Vozdushno-desantnye voyska Rossii). See dial 307 ( example 420307 amfibia).


----------



## Fergfour

The "Megapolis" 970047. I just think it's a fun dial. As much as I like the case design, from what I've been able to find it's only 37mm which is a little small for my liking. My plan is to transfer the dial/movement into a spare 420 spare I have lying around, which is also (relatively small) then trying to find a bezel that matches the dial for a fun mod.


----------



## cuthbert

EndeavourDK said:


> The two things he noticed in particular were the dial and the strap......... Since you mentioned the great quality of the strap, the leather must be vegetable tanned. The much faster & cheaper to produce chromium tanned leather (most of the leather these days) doesn't age well and doesn't last. Learning about leather and making your own straps is very interesting & awarding.


Yes Italians are good with vegetable tanned leather, especially in Tuscany. Those straps were made in Italy indeed and added to the watches that came from the Soviet Union in their "naked" state. They were expensive in 1988, 150.000 lire, almost 260 euros today, and the Soviets exported their best watches (some even zakaz) as the Italians were picky with QC. The reason they survived well in comparison to watches bought in Russia is that indeed they were expensive and people took care of them, while after the fall of the Soviet Union in Russia they were just obsolescent watches.


----------



## mr_grey

Finally caved and bought some vostok komandanski.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

I got a little gift from a friend today. Wish I could do a B&A on it, but it's simply not possible. I'm happy to keep it as it is.


----------



## Fergfour

Snagged an SE 090B38 today for a great price imo. The 090B38 was introduced Spring 2018 and I can't recall them resurfacing on Meranom since. Actually this one is an 090 that's been modded but putting it in everyone's favorite 110 case  and swapping out the caseback with a glass back.







Gotta love those raised numerals/indices! The hands are a tad larger/longer than standard issue and have a larger lume area. One thing I never noticed before was that each lume dot sits in a tiny metal ring which is a really nice detail.







Here's the non-original caseback.







Luckily, included with the purchase is the original Cosmonaut caseback. I have one of these on another piece but not with the added antimagnetic piece inside though.







Nice solid Meranom SS bracelet.

I'll probably leave it as is for a while but at some point I may try it out in another case, maybe a 710 or 100 or something, and I have to be in the right mood for the exhibition caseback so the original might be going back on. Super happy I was able to get this one!


----------



## 24h

Fergfour said:


> Snagged an SE 090B38 today for a great price imo. The 090B38 was introduced Spring 2018 and I can't recall them resurfacing on Meranom since. Actually this one is an 090 that's been modded but putting it in everyone's favorite 110 case  and swapping out the caseback with a glass back.
> 
> View attachment 13929429


I love that dial and the extra detail that went into the lume dots!
As for the 110 case...not so much :-d


----------



## Badiker

Луч









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965

*Early Komandirskie:*





*
Vostok RRO Generalskie*:



*Poljot 2209*


----------



## EndeavourDK

I know, it's not directly a watch, but ......... this is closely related  
It came by post today and I'm thoroughly impressed with its performance. I build the Watch-O-Scope which performed great and I used it for many years, but the microphone of this timegrapher is on a whole different level ! Very impressed with the first results and for the price ..... seems a fantastic piece of kit !


----------



## bpmurray

Two just arrived:


----------



## Kamburov

EndeavourDK said:


> I know, it's not directly a watch, but ......... this is closely related
> It came by post today and I'm thoroughly impressed with its performance. I build the Watch-O-Scope which performed great and I used it for many years, but the microphone of this timegrapher is on a whole different level ! Very impressed with the first results and for the price ..... seems a fantastic piece of kit !


The Watch-O-Scope was you? Thank you! I've used it on couple of occasions. Took some work setting the mic amplifier (cheap skype headphones mic), and it did the job just fine!
The timegrapher microphone is different technology, though. I don't think they sell spare microphones, so if broken, a whole new timegrapher has to be bought. 
Hope you use it for many, many years!
Ivan


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> The Watch-O-Scope was you? Thank you! I've used it on couple of occasions. Took some work setting the mic amplifier (cheap skype headphones mic), and it did the job just fine!
> The timegrapher microphone is different technology, though. I don't think they sell spare microphones, so if broken, a whole new timegrapher has to be bought.
> Hope you use it for many, many years!
> Ivan


Sorry if I caused a wrong impression ! I build the W.O.S. as per instructions of Stefan Vorkoetter (the desinger of the W.O.S) webpage: About Watch-O-Scope - Watch Timing System
I'm certainly not as smart as he is ! 

I believe the microphones are separately sold, but at a price not that far from considering buying a whole new timegrapher. They feel very sturdy though ....


----------



## 24h

Kamburov said:


> The Watch-O-Scope was you? Thank you! I've used it on couple of occasions. Took some work setting the mic amplifier (cheap skype headphones mic), and it did the job just fine!
> The timegrapher microphone is different technology, though. I don't think they sell spare microphones, so if broken, a whole new timegrapher has to be bought.
> Hope you use it for many, many years!
> Ivan


Watch-O-Scope is made by a fellow WUS member, svorkoetter.
He has a couple tutorials on his website for a microphone stand and amplifier if you're looking for a woodworking and electronics project!

Here is one that I made: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/homemade-watch-timing-microphone-stand-timegrapher-4769551.html


----------



## stevoe

I just like this ...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## oldfox

Fergfour said:


> Snagged an SE 090B38 today for a great price imo. The 090B38 was introduced Spring 2018 and I can't recall them resurfacing on Meranom since. Actually this one is an 090 that's been modded but putting it in everyone's favorite 110 case  and swapping out the caseback with a glass back.
> 
> View attachment 13929429
> Gotta love those raised numerals/indices! The hands are a tad larger/longer than standard issue and have a larger lume area. One thing I never noticed before was that each lume dot sits in a tiny metal ring which is a really nice detail.
> 
> View attachment 13929455
> Here's the non-original caseback.
> 
> View attachment 13929457
> Luckily, included with the purchase is the original Cosmonaut caseback. I have one of these on another piece but not with the added antimagnetic piece inside though.
> 
> View attachment 13929465
> Nice solid Meranom SS bracelet.
> 
> I'll probably leave it as is for a while but at some point I may try it out in another case, maybe a 710 or 100 or something, and I have to be in the right mood for the exhibition caseback so the original might be going back on. Super happy I was able to get this one!


It's not cosmonaut, it's THE cosmonaut - Yuri Gagarin!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## malbur




----------



## elsoldemayo

Not bought today, rather 'received' recently. Only posting now as there were some negotiations required after I opened the package and compared what I received with the original listing. If I hadn't been chasing one of these for so long I'd have just returned it but if the crystal can be fixed it'll be in reasonable condition. Not sure the caseback can be corrected without significant cost.

What I 'bought' is on the left. What I received is on the right.


----------



## Fergfour

malbur said:


> View attachment 13939841


Where did you find this?!


----------



## dmitrii163




----------



## malbur

Fergfour said:


> Where did you find this?!


From a collector who lives a few miles away from me. :-D

It's funny, I usually buy watches from someone who lives thousands of miles away from me.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Where did you find this?!


Good question...


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

malbur said:


> View attachment 13939841


Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## DJW GB

elsoldemayo said:


> Not bought today, rather 'received' recently. Only posting now as there were some negotiations required after I opened the package and compared what I received with the original listing. If I hadn't been chasing one of these for so long I'd have just returned it but if the crystal can be fixed it'll be in reasonable condition. Not sure the caseback can be corrected without significant cost.
> 
> What I 'bought' is on the left. What I received is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 13939987
> 
> View attachment 13939991


That's not the same watch , I hope you had a good discount . I can't believe some people that they can do things like that . Hope you get sorted after waiting so long.

Billy super duper


----------



## elsoldemayo

DJW GB said:


> That's not the same watch , I hope you had a good discount . I can't believe some people that they can do things like that . Hope you get sorted after waiting so long.
> 
> Billy super duper


Yeah, very disappointing to not get what you paid for. With the partial refund it was less than half the original BIN price but it needs a service and probably a new crystal so to make it wearable is going to cost a few more €


----------



## PanKorop

elsoldemayo said:


> Yeah, very disappointing to not get what you paid for. With the partial refund it was less than half the original BIN price but it needs a service and probably a new crystal so to make it wearable is going to cost a few more €


Stupid question maybe, but who's the seller?


----------



## elsoldemayo

As the seller claimed it was a mistake as they had a few of this model listed I won't put the name in the public forum. Pm'ed you the seller.


----------



## XsiOn

elsoldemayo said:


> As the seller claimed it was a mistake as they had a few of this model listed I won't put the name in the public forum. Pm'ed you the seller.


Hey there.... just in case.... can you PM me thi seller too?


----------



## XsiOn

Double post!


----------



## Luis965

elsoldemayo said:


> As the seller claimed it was a mistake as they had a few of this model listed I won't put the name in the public forum. Pm'ed you the seller.


Just remember me this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/dreams-reality-should-i-say-sellers-greed-4621523.html

And this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sturmanskie-31659-bought-need-advice-4674055.html

Same excuses...


----------



## Parkgate

K-35 with chunk grip crown and a no chevron dial. Looks like a good base for a bit of modding.


----------



## Sayan

Today is a great day! Finally Got my Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic with 2409 Made in USSR. Wanted to update lume, but the more i look at it the more i think i should leave it alone the way it is and simply enjoy this vintage watch. Hard to believe it was made in early '80.


----------



## EndeavourDK

It's a total Franken, however with the movement & dial in an Aphibian 020 housing and the story changes ...... b-)
According to the seller the dial is not re-lumed, 100% original and has no damage / scratches. For the low Franken-price I couldn't resist .... ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

The poker of Electronikas have arrived.


----------



## cuthbert

The poker of Electronikas have arrived.

View attachment 13948223


Soon I'm writing a review, it's suffient to say that so far I have been impressed by the functionality of the 55 module, it does everything a Casio F91W doesn't do (countdown timer, stopwatch >1 hr, separate pusher for the light, no possibility to inadvertently change 12h with 24h format), a pity the watch is not as WR as the F91W tough.


----------



## mr_grey

cuthbert said:


> The poker of Electronikas have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13948223
> 
> 
> Soon I'm writing a review, it's suffient to say that so far I have been impressed by the functionality of the 55 module, it does everything a Casio F91W doesn't do (countdown timer, stopwatch >1 hr, separate pusher for the light, no possibility to inadvertently change 12h with 24h format), a pity the watch is not as WR as the F91W tough.


How did you order?! I was eyeing then off

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

mr_grey said:


> How did you order?! I was eyeing then off
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


You can order them here:

????????.??/???????

But it's better to write a PM to Surok55, he's the chief engineer of Technochas and an active member of this forum. The watches took 10 days from Russia to the UK which is quite a reasonable time.









I also bought a bracelet and two leather straps from Technochas, the Poljot one compliments the watch very well, despite of being more expensive than a A158W I think it's a better watch in many ways, with few minuses that I might cover separately.


----------



## zagato1750

Just arrived yesterday....from the bay...advertised as an SE....can't confirm that as I don't see it on Meranom. If so, it's just a different crown and strap as far as I can tell. I put a bid in not thinking I'd get it...but here it is! I was intrigued with the dial, and it actually is quite lovely I think.

Now......what bezel...and hands???? The blue to green transition of the dial makes choosing a bezel difficult....maybe a smooth?

First 710 case for me...absolutely love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

I think this new eBay seller (only 1x feedback; still 100% though ) is going to loose out :think:

I bought this three-legged scrap Komandirskie for parts and paid in total US$4 including shipping from Russia.
A 2414 movement and other useful parts (bezel, crown, seal, back-lid, hands, dial etc) to scavenge for US$4 in total ......

It's to hope that he is a fast learner ...... :roll:


----------



## Fergfour

Bought it today. With luck I'll actually receive it...


----------



## vremochka

cuthbert said:


> The poker of Electronikas have arrived.
> 
> Soon I'm writing a review, it's suffient to say that so far I have been impressed by the functionality of the 55 module, it does everything a Casio F91W doesn't do (countdown timer, stopwatch >1 hr, separate pusher for the light, no possibility to inadvertently change 12h with 24h format), a pity the watch is not as WR as the F91W tough.


Your post from a week ago inspired me to pick one of these up too, it's waiting at the post office now. But I'm currently in Russia so shipping times are a bit shorter ; )

The melodies these play are the #1 reason I had to have one:

??????? ? ????? ? ????????

(just be sure to mind which models play which melodies, the 77A plays American folk songs)

I've spent a long time thinking about the ideal Russian souvenir watch to pick up while I'm here, once I read that these play "Kalinka" there was no more question!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Can I ever contain myself :-s

3AKA3 MO CCCP.

Featured in the 1990-1991 Vostok catalogue. Has a numbered back-cover, a SU 2414A movement and obviously a date-window. Komandirskie hands with a (silver-color?, but lume patina seems okay??) paddle second-hand. Scratch left of star is on the glass. All seems pretty original apart from the bezel, but I do have the correct bezel in my spare-parts "department". Dial seems to have the "white" hour-numbering, green would have been even better. Either way, for the price I paid a real steal ..... ;-)


----------



## haha

After 19 years in Czech republic, it was about time to finally get my first Prim Sport igen !


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> After 19 years in Czech republic, it was about time to finally get my first Prim Sport igen !


Congrats, that's one fabulous watch! Jealous!
Ivan


----------



## DJW GB

A quartz to go with the other one i have might be able to make one from two 










Billy super duper


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Congrats, that's one fabulous watch! Jealous!
> Ivan


Thanks Ivan.
It's not hard to find this watch... if you agree to pay the price, which i didn't. So it took time, but i finally got a fair price for this 100% original (except for the lume of the hands that needed work... and could still be improved) piece in a fairly good condition.


----------



## kinaed

Latest haul:

A Pobeda "hermetic", a Lemania rattrapante chronograph and a Gruen Precision Airflight "jump hour" 24:
View attachment 13953311


The Gruen Precision is quite a cool watch, and as you can see has a number wheel under the dial that displays either 1-12 or 13-24 depending on morning or evening. It jumps crisply at 1PM.

The Pobeda should be well known to this forum, and it should be clear that the Slava Rattrapante is derived from the Lemania:








Note the double column wheel mechanism on the Lemania:






















-k


----------



## PanKorop

This “jump-midday” Gruen is an absolute beauty! It looks immaculate.


----------



## mariomart

kinaed said:


> The Pobeda should be well known to this forum, ...
> -k


All Hail the true First Watch in Space worn by a living being ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Things looking questionable on the Scylla, so in the meantime:


----------



## zagato1750

Fergfour said:


> Things looking questionable on the Scylla, so in the meantime:
> 
> View attachment 13953473


Oh man......if only..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK

kinaed said:


> Latest haul:
> 
> A Pobeda "hermetic", a Lemania rattrapante chronograph and a Gruen Precision Airflight "jump hour" 24:
> 
> The Gruen Precision is quite a cool watch, and as you can see has a number wheel under the dial that displays either 1-12 or 13-24 depending on morning or evening. It jumps crisply at 1PM.
> 
> The Pobeda should be well known to this forum, and it should be clear that the Slava Rattrapante is derived from the Lemania:
> Note the double column wheel mechanism on the Lemania:
> -k


THAT !! is a fantastic piece of engineering ! I had the privilege to work on a Omega 861 Speedmaster (https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/6842-omega-861-speedmaster-mark-ii/) but your watch is on a whole other level ! As a mechanical engineer, I can't stop drooling on my keyboard :-d
Fantastic :-!


----------



## jimzilla

*This Boctok 80 Cadet arrived today*


----------



## BA_From_GA




----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> Bought it today. With luck I'll actually receive it...
> 
> View attachment 13950189
> View attachment 13950191
> View attachment 13950193


The Scylla is back on! Thanks to some help from a fellow f10'er in Italy payment was made. Nice to know people out there are willing to offer help. I'll do my best to pay it forward.


----------



## philippeF




----------



## EndeavourDK

Having been reasonable active in sports, I can't resist nice sport related dials ...... the dial needs a good clean, but I think it will come out okay.

Not sure whether the dial has been re-lumed, but if it has, it seems a long time ago ..... any comments / thoughts about the lume; original / re-lumed ?

Another outstanding project to finish ;-)


----------



## philippeF

Relumed in my opinion


----------



## EndeavourDK

philippeF said:


> Relumed in my opinion


Yes, they look a bit funny ...... I guess I've to wait for the dial to arrive to be sure .... :think:


----------



## frenchtreasure

Have this pair coming in:


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Not sure whether the dial has been re-lumed, but if it has, it seems a long time ago ..... any comments / thoughts about the lume; original / re-lumed ?


Looks like new small lume dots put on top of the old large lume dots but as you say a long time ago...


----------



## mr_grey

Thought I got a good deal with this raketa perpetual calender. But as soon as I tried to move the crown the knob sheared off, and the glass is a little more damaged than I thought.

Is there anywhere that does spare parts for these?









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

...


----------



## Fergfour

I have one of these SE 150519's and think it's beautiful:









When I saw the SE 650521, I felt the desire again. Paid more than I wanted, but I've never seen another for sale before so I bit the bullet. I have a blue and white 24hr bezel sitting around that might look perfect on it too:

View attachment 13971495


----------



## frenchtreasure

Couldn't resist the deep blue...


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Very nice, old blue scubadude dials are amazing.


----------



## max888

From recent acquisitions


----------



## Kamburov

max888 said:


> From recent acquisitions


Good to see you are getting ready with the ogurci, comrade! The watch is also very nice, congrats 
Ivan


----------



## EndeavourDK

Far from slick, but for a total price of US$5 including shipping out of Russia ......... to me this Komandirskie/Amphibian Frankie, with a partial 2416 none-running movement has still plenty of useful parts ...... another bonus would be if the dial is fine, not sure if it has had a DIY re-lume job though .... we'll see b-)

Has anybody any idea where the dolphin back-cover belongs to ?


----------



## MERCENARY

Τhe iconic Pobeda Red 12 from 1950
painted and decorated by the patina of time.


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Far from slick, but for a total price of US$5 including shipping out of Russia ......... to me this Komandirskie/Amphibian Frankie, with a partial 2416 none-running movement has still plenty of useful parts ...... another bonus would be if the dial is fine, not sure if it has had a DIY re-lume job though .... we'll see b-)
> 
> Has anybody any idea where the dolphin back-cover belongs to ?


The Orca case back can be found on any of the auto-komandirskie cases, the type 091, type 52 or the type 92 which it's on.

But another bargain at only $5


----------



## EndeavourDK

Avidfan said:


> The Orca case back can be found on any of the auto-komandirskie cases, the type 091, type 52 or the type 92 which it's on.
> 
> But another bargain at only $5


Thanks for the info :-!

Same seller as the 3-legged Komandirskie ....... perhaps not such a fast learner ? :think:


----------



## Kamburov

Had a similar purchase resently. Costed me $16+$7shipping. Dial design is a bit confusing - these sun rays through the clouds look awfully like watch hands. Still a nice watch considering it's price, also in excellent working condition. Haven't seen this model in the catalogues, or maybe missed it. Bought it as a parts watch, but now I'll keep it as it is.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Double post


----------



## mariomart

Kamburov said:


> Had a similar purchase resently. Costed me $16+$7shipping. Dial design is a bit confusing - these sun rays through the clouds look awfully like watch hands. Still a nice watch considering it's price, also in excellent working condition. Haven't seen this model in the catalogues, or maybe missed it. Bought it as a parts watch, but now I'll keep it as it is.
> Ivan


Another fun dial that I like, here's mine :-!


----------



## Utva_56

Trojka-Vostok , complete case. Will fit with 2414 , and maybe do a de-chrome mod.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Honestly, I was *just* looking for the Italian leather strap !! :roll:

Honestly !!

Treptower Park Monument.

Should be well in time before the 9th of May ;-)


----------



## PanKorop

Utva_56 said:


> Trojka-Vostok , complete case. Will fit with 2414 , and maybe do a de-chrome mod.


Given the dial, you might as well follow with a gold plating. It is not that expensive...


----------



## mariomart

I picked up this Slava Kapitan from evilBay last night (might arrive in a month or so).

Only parted with 20 Euro, so at that price I wasn't fussed with the hands set being wrong, as the rest of the watch is in fantastic shape :-!

Now I'll try to source the original hands set


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Just arrived. I took a gamble with the stretch bracelet and as expected it's pretty wonky and feels very cheap but it was only 170 rubles so whatever. I'll put it on something else when I get back home and probably look for some fitting bracelet on eBay or something.


----------



## stevarad

Bought these two beauties just minute ago. local pickup, and they are in my hands. 50$ for both, and in very nice condition









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Eric M

Picked this up last night. For a closing price of $4.13, I can't complain too much.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelajoy

I picked this up a few weeks ago. Tutima Glashütte Urofa 59


----------



## Gelajoy

I picked this up a few weeks ago. Tutima Glashütte Urofa 59

View attachment 14004903


----------



## Gelajoy

Oops...I just bought the one.


----------



## 24h

Gelajoy said:


> I picked this up a few weeks ago. Tutima Glashütte Urofa 59


Wow, that is a very nice watch. Congratulations!
I have a Poljot which is roughly based on that same design that I'm eagerly awaiting to return from service:


----------



## haha

Quasimodo Slava


----------



## oldfox

stevarad said:


> Bought these two beauties just minute ago. local pickup, and they are in my hands. 50$ for both, and in very nice condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Just a bargain!!!!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## frenchtreasure

Another amphibian


----------



## gxhall

Ordered on 9th, Shipped on 16th and here today in the UK, from Meranom Vostok Watch Amfibia Red sea 2416/040690








May have to take out a few links


----------



## 24h

Don't ask how I accidentally bid too high past my max bid on this one, but it's coming to me in the mail now.
Apparently it's not winding so I will need to do some repairs.
Any thoughts on the lume color? It looks a little suspicious to me.


----------



## EndeavourDK

24h said:


> Don't ask how I accidentally bid too high past my max bid on this one, but it's coming to me in the mail now.
> Apparently it's not winding so I will need to do some repairs.
> Any thoughts on the lume color? It looks a little suspicious to me.


The watch looks good :-! I had that one on my "observe list", but I've got a black near mint, or mint 3AKA3 on it's way from the US ...... as for the lume; you have to see it in reality, the light can play tricks. At first glance it doesn't look too bad. Perhaps the hands are a bit darker, but if the dial is re-lumed, they've done a very nice job ;-)
As long as the dial is fine, the rest is fixable and I'm sure that you'll get it to work ! .....


----------



## mythless

I have this one coming in the mail! Quite excited!


----------



## Utva_56

Just a leather strap to fit my brass mod. komandirski 921. From meshok.net. Will change buckle to brass one.


----------



## EndeavourDK

*The waiting is over !!!!* :-! 

Today I received the two in superb condition CCCP Komandirskies out of the US; never been touched ! :-!

According to the add they both needed a new battery :roll:
Okay, I can do that ! :-d

The pictures don't justify how nice they in reality are !
I like to hang on to the Blue textured sub, the 3AKA3 MO CCCP Tankist goes for sale ......

Happy camper here in DK ;-)


----------



## mariomart

EndeavourDK said:


> *The waiting is over !!!!* :-!
> 
> Today I received the two in superb condition CCCP Komandirskies out of the US; never been touched ! :-!
> 
> According to the add they both needed a new battery :roll:
> Okay, I can do that ! :-d
> 
> The pictures don't justify how nice they in reality are !
> I like to hang on to the Blue textured sub, the 3AKA3 MO CCCP Tankist goes for sale ......
> 
> Happy camper here in DK ;-)


They are both lovely, however I'm more drawn to the textured dial  The ageing on that lume is simply glorious, almost tasting like caramel :-!

Great catches the both of them


----------



## EndeavourDK

mariomart said:


> I'm more drawn to the textured dial


So am I, hence the Tankist goes for sale .... It was a package deal, so what can you do when you really, really like the textured sub ? :-s

I'm sure that there are Tankist-collectors out there who don't mind a very nice clean 3AKA3 MO CCCP Tankist watch .... it would make 2 people happy


----------



## DJW GB

Received this the other day running really well, and New strap just got here.










Billy super duper


----------



## yekaterinburg

DJW GB said:


> Received this the other day running really well, and New strap just got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


Really nice Pobeda, it looks really good paired with that strap as well!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yekaterinburg

I've just bought these two lovely Raketas!! Been keeping an eye out for both models for quite a while now! Both have the 2609 HP movements. What do people think to their authenticity?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

yekaterinburg said:


> Really nice Pobeda, it looks really good paired with that strap as well!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks , the strap was only £2.99 and of reasonable quality.

Billy super duper


----------



## EndeavourDK

Remember this VDV I bought a few weeks back for $5 all in? https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-247.html

Well, it had a bend hair-spring; hence it was sold as a none-runner. Straightened the hair-spring a bit and it runs again. On top of that it actually has a very nice dial ......... it shows some aging cracks, but the colors are still very vibrant and no damage. The lume is the original :-!

No complains here :-d


----------



## Adam Chance

Just picked these up from the post office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ

After doing so well on my last Raketa 2603 attempt (lol), I thought I would try again. In the mail, seller's photos:

















I couldn't find a catalog entry for this watch, but it seems to be the same as a Mayak ChN-1121K from the big 1960 catalog - except, of course, for the fact that it is Raketa branded and thus post-1962. There's thus a transitional quality that I find interesting - is this what 1963-64 looks like?

I'm not 100% sure on the movement - I'm a little suspicious of the simultaneity of the loss of striping and the shift from PChZ to Raketa-marked bridges that a comparison of this with the preceding Mayaks and Svets would imply, although that would also make a certain amount of sense.

Obviously, it's dirty - I'm hoping that the face numerals/indicies clean up a bit, and that the...substance...on the back of the lugs is merely grime rather than plating loss. Also, it was listed as "for parts/service, works" - we'll see what that means, but I didn't pay very much for it.


----------



## EndeavourDK

We have to see what can be made out of this "tenner" ......... :think:

I guess it would mind some (heavy) TLC 

At least the crown looks good ! :-d


----------



## haha

RobNJ said:


> After doing so well on my last Raketa 2603 attempt (lol), I thought I would try again. In the mail, seller's photos:
> 
> View attachment 14019999
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a catalog entry for this watch, but it seems to be the same as a Mayak ChN-1121K from the big 1960 catalog - except, of course, for the fact that it is Raketa branded and thus post-1962. There's thus a transitional quality that I find interesting - is this what 1963-64 looks like?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on the movement - I'm a little suspicious of the simultaneity of the loss of striping and the shift from PChZ to Raketa-marked bridges that a comparison of this with the preceding Mayaks and Svets would imply, although that would also make a certain amount of sense.
> 
> Obviously, it's dirty - I'm hoping that the face numerals/indicies clean up a bit, and that the...substance...on the back of the lugs is merely grime rather than plating loss. Also, it was listed as "for parts/service, works" - we'll see what that means, but I didn't pay very much for it.


The case seems to be only dirty, but otherwise in an excellent condition. The dial also seems like it can be improved. Congratulations for this old beauty !


----------



## RobNJ

haha said:


> The case seems to be only dirty, but otherwise in an excellent condition. The dial also seems like it can be improved. Congratulations for this old beauty !


Thanks! Fingers crossed on its functionality. I have a real soft spot for these late 50s-early 60s, ornate dial (and sometimes ornate case), cacophony of "brands" watches - Mayaks and Kamas and Svets, oh my. And while there are plenty of Frankens, as long as you stay away from the high-demand watches from the period - Sputniks, Saturns, colored-dial Kirovskies, that kind of thing - there aren't too many outright fakes, because no one cares.


----------



## haha

RobNJ said:


> Thanks! Fingers crossed on its functionality. I have a real soft spot for these late 50s-early 60s, ornate dial (and sometimes ornate case), cacophony of "brands" watches - Mayaks and Kamas and Svets, oh my. And while there are plenty of Frankens, as long as you stay away from the high-demand watches from the period - Sputniks, Saturns, colored-dial Kirovskies, that kind of thing - there aren't too many outright fakes, because no one cares.


I like those too, but they're often too small for me to wear.

Here's my much more basic, but larger (36 mm) new Ruhla calibre 24.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Thought I would give my 1945 - 2010 Rodina watch some male company and stumbled over this 2000 "less-than-a-tenner" Komandirskie.
I compared several of the sellers pictures and the dial underneath looks actually quite okay. The watch is for sure worn, but looking at the back-lid locking-ring the inside could be okay too ...... we'll have to see ..... all exciting stuff !! :-d

Another endeavour


----------



## oldfox

Sorry, not USSR, but bought recently. Just loved the design - similar to James Bond Seiko.








Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Thought I would give my 1945 - 2010 Rodina watch some male company and stumbled over this 2000 "less-than-a-tenner" Komandirskie.
> I compared several of the sellers pictures and the dial underneath looks actually quite okay. The watch is for sure worn, but looking at the back-lid locking-ring the inside could be okay too ...... we'll have to see ..... all exciting stuff !! :-d
> 
> Another endeavour


The condition of the TiN finish is typical of watches made around this time as Vostok stopped putting the base plating underneath for some reason....

And of course there are 2 other dials for the 2000 Victory....you'll have to get them all :-d


----------



## mariomart

I occasionally like adding quirky Komandirskie dials to my collection, so for $10 I now have a Politsiyaskiye Komandirskie coming my way :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

mariomart said:


> I occasionally like adding quirky Komandirskie dials to my collection, so for $10 I now have a Politsiyaskiye Komandirskie coming my way :-!


It's funny to see / compare how your case and the one I just bought have withstand time & wear; both costing around a tenner ..... would that be it?? 

[Edit] What has Vostok changed to the plating procedure? Are they still following the same procedure, i.e. do the modern (81 or other) cases look like this in 20 years time? :think:


----------



## mariomart

EndeavourDK said:


> It's funny to see / compare how your case and the one I just bought have withstand time & wear; both costing around a tenner ..... would that be it??
> 
> [Edit] What has Vostok changed to the plating procedure? Are they still following the same procedure, i.e. do the modern (81 or other) cases look like this in 20 years time? :think:


Haha, I don't intend to use this case, I was more after the dial/movement to install in a better case.

However, I always run these cases through the ultrasonic cleaner and give them a tub and scrub to see if they show any promise, at worst I'll have another spare crystal :-!

I believe that this case was probably produced in that murky period after the Soviet Union dissolved, and I've seen quite a few cases from this period with less than stellar TiN or Chrome treatments.

AND I just noticed a little peculiarity with this dial that I don't think I've seen on other Komandirskie dials, there is a Registered Symbol ® hiding at the end of the Komandirskie branding. Curiouser and curiouser ....


----------



## EndeavourDK

mariomart said:


> AND I just noticed a little peculiarity with this dial that I don't think I've seen on other Komandirskie dials, there is a Registered Symbol ® hiding at the end of the Komandirskie branding. Curiouser and curiouser ....


I do know that the name Amphibia (or perhaps it was Amphibian?) wasn't protected. An US company registered the name and sued the bigger dealers in the west selling watches with "their" name.
Perhaps Vostok quickly registered the name Komandirskie ® :think:


----------



## watch22

Another one of these - the Russian Swatch.

I just can't get enough of this model


----------



## Kamburov

mariomart said:


> I occasionally like adding quirky Komandirskie dials to my collection, so for $10 I now have a Politsiyaskiye Komandirskie coming my way :-!


Cool , Mario! ГАИ (Государственная Aвтомобильная Инспекция) is the State Automobile Inspection administration. 
Ivan


----------



## haha

watch22 said:


> Another one of these - the Russian Swatch.
> 
> I just can't get enough of this model
> 
> View attachment 14025729


Agree. I have it in red. It's a pleasure from time to time to leave all the metal at home and just enjoy this shiny piece of candy !


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> [Edit] What has Vostok changed to the plating procedure? Are they still following the same procedure, i.e. do the modern (81 or other) cases look like this in 20 years time? :think:


If you look at early type 81 etc. cases with big crown (approx. 1996-1999) they have what seems to be a chrome plating under the top TiN plating and these seem to be able to take a lot more wear than the more recent type 81 etc. cases with small crown (issued from approx. 1999) in which the TiN plating seems to have been put straight onto the brass.

Vostok might of course changed the way they plate their TiN and chrome cases again but maybe not, I know most of the modern chrome cases on my Komandirskie classics show spotting to the chrome after very little wear, time will tell what they look like in 20 years time...


----------



## stevarad

omg! I am laughing so loud. I was driving car an half hour ago. My third and youngest daughter, two years old, was back in the seat with phone. I was thinking that she was watching cartoons and songs on YoutubeKids.But...somehow, she taped on ebay app, and somehow, I do not know how, she found and bought me this fabulous dial. I like it so much, and will use it for customization.

Beautiful and unexpected ))))










Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...and that could be something soooo different and so much expensive....I am little shaking now..brrrr

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

Avidfan said:


> If you look at early type 81 etc. cases with big crown (approx. 1996-1999) they have what seems to be a chrome plating under the top TiN plating and these seem to be able to take a lot more wear than the more recent type 81 etc. cases with small crown (issued from approx. 1999) in which the TiN plating seems to have been put straight onto the brass.
> 
> Vostok might of course changed the way they plate their TiN and chrome cases again but maybe not, I know most of the modern chrome cases on my Komandirskie classics show spotting to the chrome after very little wear, time will tell what they look like in 20 years time...


Interesting information ! Thanks a lot :-!


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> omg! I am laughing so loud. I was driving car an half hour ago. My third and youngest daughter, two years old, was back in the seat with phone. I was thinking that she was watching cartoons and songs on YoutubeKids.But...somehow, she taped on ebay app, and somehow, I do not know how, she found and bought me this fabulous dial. I like it so much, and will use it for customization.
> 
> Beautiful and unexpected ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Could have ended much worse! Reminder to me to not let my niece around my phone... at least not as long as I have car buying apps installed 

Dial does look very nice, perhaps a Kommandirskie mod...

Ima dobar ukus! 

Pozdrav


----------



## Seikogi

doublep


----------



## Fergfour

Another international collaboration deal in the works. If all goes smoothly, this lucky number 13:


----------



## watch22

haha said:


> Agree. I have it in red. It's a pleasure from time to time to leave all the metal at home and just enjoy this shiny piece of candy !


Here's a handful of candy


----------



## RedFroggy

Awesome !! Well done ... I am insanely envious 



Fergfour said:


> Another international collaboration deal in the works. If all goes smoothly, this lucky number 13:
> 
> View attachment 14026195
> View attachment 14026205


----------



## Fergfour

RedFroggy said:


> Awesome !! Well done ... I am insanely envious


Fingers crossed! This is similar to my recent Scylla SE purchase from the Italian seller, in that paypal is not an option. Luckily, this forum has generous, helpful members that are willing to help out to make thing happen! Thanks D!


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> Could have ended much worse! Reminder to me to not let my niece around my phone... at least not as long as I have car buying apps installed
> 
> Dial does look very nice, perhaps a Kommandirskie mod...
> 
> Ima dobar ukus!
> 
> Pozdrav


I see Jhonny Stulic (famous ex-Yugoslav RnR singer and poet in avatar)...where are You from Seikogi? Suppose one of us here, homosapiens balkanicus?

And yes, it could be much much worse...I have Breitling and IWC in watch list. Although I like them, it would be total financial disaster if they would be "what did you buy today" answer...

pozdrav prijatelju...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## oldfox

mariomart said:


> I occasionally like adding quirky Komandirskie dials to my collection, so for $10 I now have a Politsiyaskiye Komandirskie coming my way :-!
> 
> View attachment 14025079


Actually it's still militsja - since politsja it became only in 2011-2012.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Bought this one for my wonderful sister in law..Very, very nice watch









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

and bought this one for wonderful me...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## oldfox

Last week pulled the trigger as it have appeared on Meranom.com
Yesterday arrived.


----------



## Utva_56

stevarad said:


> omg! I am laughing so loud. I was driving car an half hour ago. My third and youngest daughter, two years old, was back in the seat with phone. I was thinking that she was watching cartoons and songs on YoutubeKids.But...somehow, she taped on ebay app, and somehow, I do not know how, she found and bought me this fabulous dial. I like it so much, and will use it for customization.
> 
> Beautiful and unexpected ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Треба да је научиш ћирилицу да купи Восток цифер.


----------



## PanKorop

Utva_56 said:


> Треба да је научиш ћирилицу да купи Восток цифер.


Zašto/зашто? Will you teach cyrillic to the toddler while driving? She's too busy hacking that iPad! :-d


----------



## stevarad

Utva_56 said:


> Треба да је научиш ћирилицу да купи Восток цифер.


Купиће  али мало да порасте још.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

Had for a few days nice Slava 27 jewel in maroon. Few scratches to sort but otherwise good nick.










Billy super duper


----------



## haha

Luch and Luch


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> I see Jhonny Stulic (famous ex-Yugoslav RnR singer and poet in avatar)...where are You from Seikogi? Suppose one of us here, homosapiens balkanicus?
> 
> And yes, it could be much much worse...I have Breitling and IWC in watch list. Although I like them, it would be total financial disaster if they would be "what did you buy today" answer...
> 
> pozdrav prijatelju...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Yes, first one to notice/mention it! I am a big Azra, Idoli,... fan 

Homosapiens Serbicus that spends most of his time in Austria. Forgive my Serbian, the wife is Russian so I am mindf. all the time and confuse words and pronunciations, speaking a hybrid language. 

You should consider one of those apps that puts your ebay app in a password protected environment or hides it... Don't use this but I heard about them.

Since this is a "what did you buy thread" I'll also include a vintage Seiko I "won" on ebay.

Pic not mine since its still on the way...

Also have a G-Shock Rangeman incoming from the US. Good lord is customs taking their time playing around with the 100 functions. Takes way longer than any Meranom package...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Recent arrivals:

View attachment uGK9duF.jpg


----------



## mr_grey

Joined the Elektronika family. Ordered a full suit. Thanks to Surok55 for the help!









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## spencj12

this to go with....









...seriously how many nato straps have an anchor on?

Very cheap too, I don't think Watch Gecko have sold many, can't imagine why...:think:


----------



## EndeavourDK

The seller guaranteed that these dials (2x) were authentic Vostok "new old stock" and in mint condition ..... so I hope they are; for me and for him b-)


----------



## Utva_56

This is my first Vostok from SSSR era. Should be from batch that Time Trend imported from SSSR to Italy. Very nice leather strap.


----------



## RobNJ

Well, this arrived.









It could use a new crystal, which is crazed, but otherwise should clean up well. It also keeps time nicely, and "wants to run," as they say. The only issue is that the mainspring is either broken or has become unanchored - you can feel it slip and the power reserve is about 6 hours. Great watch if you don't mind winding it every little bit!

Do you think I'm safe to assume that the same mainspring specs continue through the whole 2602/3 history, from Pobedas to late ZIMs? Does anyone know a generic?


----------



## haha




----------



## do_checkdate

Today's arrival. Theres a crazy amount of dust on the inside of the crystal of this thing, it's driving me nuts! Don't think the box and papers go but I paid £61 so I wasn't getting a better deal for one on the bay.

edit: apologies for the gross tablecloth


----------



## marathonna

Today's incoming ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ..


----------



## stevarad

marathonna said:


> Today's incoming ...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> hope you like it ..


more pics, please...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## marathonna

stevarad said:


> more pics, please...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Ok...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ...


----------



## stevarad

I think this is my next watch

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert

I've been finally able to grab on the last Komandirskies from the 80s I am missing in my collection: the green Tank with crown at 2 o'clock:


----------



## 24h

cuthbert said:


> I've been finally able to grab on the last Komandirskies from the 80s I am missing in my collection: the green Tank with crown at 2 o'clock:


Nice! I also just recently got one of these, but I still haven't sent it out to be serviced (great condition but not working).


----------



## cuthbert

24h said:


> Nice! I also just recently got one of these, but I still haven't sent it out to be serviced (great condition but not working).


This one is described as "working conditions", I hope so as it appears a NOS sample.










To be honest I wish Vostok would reissue those exactly as they were with SS case.


----------



## 24h

cuthbert said:


> This one is described as "working conditions", I hope so as it appears a NOS sample.
> 
> To be honest I wish Vostok would reissue those exactly as they were with SS case.


I wish all of the Komandirskie cases were in stainless steel :-(


----------



## st.petersbourg

cuthbert said:


> I've been finally able to grab on the last Komandirskies from the 80s I am missing in my collection: the green Tank with crown at 2 o'clock:


ecco chi me l'ha soffiato ieri mattina......


----------



## MERCENARY

This beautiful vintage WW2 pilot style leather


----------



## Father of five

I ordered one of these from Meranom today it will be my first Vostok 
It is an Komandirskie 650539 
Now its like waiting for Christmas

View attachment 14065393


----------



## Father of five

I ordered one of these from Meranom today it will be my first Vostok 
It is an Komandirskie 650539 
Now its like waiting for Christmas


----------



## haha

So did I buy an authentic 350 in excellent condition or a franken/fake ?!























The tropic seems genuine


----------



## Eric M

This finally showed up. Really nice dial. Needs a new crystal and I can't decide what to do about the hands. But for $4 plus shipping, I'm ecstatic









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

st.petersbourg said:


> ecco chi me l'ha soffiato ieri mattina......


Vittoria!


----------



## st.petersbourg




----------



## PanKorop

Î Strange combo, that Î

I'd rather not fly Aeroflot over the poles, even with Ty-134 and and Boeing 737 Max grounded...


----------



## bpmurray

haha said:


> So did I buy an authentic 350 in excellent condition or a franken/fake ?!


I can't fault it. Great find!


----------



## EndeavourDK

It starts to look like that my one-and-only modern "Captain of the Sea" has to stay onshore for a long time. I needed his ship, and all the rest of it, for my one-off 1945-2010 Commemorative watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-1945-2010-wwii-ww2-commemorative-watch-4919945.html
So, lacking my modern Captain in my CCCP Submarine series, I made a deal for an older USSR Captain  
This one fits better in the CCCP sub-line IMHO ;-)


----------



## haha

bpmurray said:


> I can't fault it. Great find!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## stevarad

Star is just waiting to rise again...One of mine all time favorites, komandirskie rising star, zakaz MO, handwinding. Excellent timekeeper despite years.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## 24h

Can you guess what these are for?
Bought six of these last night :-d

View attachment 14071187


----------



## stevoe

24h said:


> Can you guess what these are for?
> Bought six of these last night :-d ...


A russian flux capacitor... ;-)


----------



## Father of five

24h said:


> Can you guess what these are for?
> Bought six of these last night :-d
> 
> View attachment 14071187


Vacuum tube for a Russian TV or maybe a Cold War Russian ICBM or a new antenna for my Tin-Foil hat


----------



## Mazuri222

Vintage Raketa, i have picked it has some sign of age, but it runs smoothly


----------



## Mazuri222

View attachment 14071807


Vintage Raketa, i have picked it has some sign of age, but it runs smoothly


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Mazuri222 said:


> View attachment 14071807
> 
> 
> Vintage Raketa, i have picked it has some sign of age, but it runs smoothly


I have one like that with broken movement but a better shape case. Let me know if youre in Europe and want it for swap.


----------



## Eric M

24h said:


> Can you guess what these are for?
> Bought six of these last night :-d
> 
> View attachment 14071187


Nixie clock?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchtreasure

Yesterday night's combo. Overpaid for the Poljot, but I just had to had it 









View attachment 14076001


----------



## stevoe

Resistance is futile!
Just bought...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## mr_grey

Recently got onto soviet mechanical stop watches!

Got the one and two button version of the agat stopwatch on the way.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

stevoe said:


> Resistance is futile!
> Just bought...


Waoooo .... two 627 ... you found a nest !! Congrats ...


----------



## stevoe

RedFroggy said:


> Waoooo .... two 627 ... you found a nest !! Congrats ...


... but now the nest is empty. And also my bank account ... ;-)


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Four the win! From Meranom. Tonneau shaped Amp. in matte finish. Amp 710 SE Pepsi. Kom. with 24 hour window. And 110 Amp. Radio Room. l want to fast forward about 4 weeks ahead


----------



## stevarad

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Four the win! From Meranom. Tonneau shaped Amp. in matte finish. Amp 710 SE Pepsi. Kom. with 24 hour window. And 110 Amp. Radio Room. l want to fast forward about 4 weeks ahead
> 
> View attachment 14087491


wow. that is purchase!!!

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## windofindigo

My recent order from Soviet Market. I really like this watch. The order was sending on the next day and despite the fact that it was delivered from Russia the parcel arrived in time and in perfect condition.


----------



## haha

Not so easy to find a Prim Traktor with a clean dial if you're not ready to spend 150+ euros. It took a while but i finally got lucky (still something wrong between 2 and 3 though)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

windofindigo said:


> My recent order from Soviet Market. I really like this watch. The order was sending on the next day and despite the fact that it was delivered from Russia the parcel arrived in time and in perfect condition.
> View attachment 14087971


Nice one. l got the same watch about 3 weeks ago. l'd like to put a clear caseback and 24 hour bezel on it.


----------



## stevarad

This one came into collection yesterday. Old version of 710 case, with sharper edges.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got this white rubber strap for the Amphibian.


----------



## Kilian_Krause

I recently bought these two beautys, they have the Vostok 2809 Movement, which is quite interesting because its based on the blueprints of the famous Zenith Cal. 135. 
The volna just visited my watchmaker and now runs quite nice, the vostok is getting serviced right now


----------



## Kilian_Krause

I recently bought these two beautys, they have the Vostok 2809 Movement, which is quite interesting because its based on the blueprints of the famous Zenith Cal. 135. 
The volna just visited my watchmaker and now runs quite nice, the vostok is getting serviced right now

View attachment 14092963


View attachment 14092965


View attachment 14092967


View attachment 14092969


----------



## Utva_56

You can read about Vostok Precision 2809 here, lot of information.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/three-generations-vostok-precision-740114.html


----------



## Utva_56

You can read about Vostok Precision 2809 here, lot of information.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/three-generations-vostok-precision-740114.html
double post.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Today I stumbled over this Vostok 1945 - 1995 (50 years) commemorative watch and the price was very good. Whether is 100% original, watch & bezel combination, I'm not sure. I've seen this bezel more often with the '95 black commemorative dials.
However, were I'm sure about is that the rubber diver strap has to go 
The bezel seems in (very) good condition :-! The rest of the watch seems also in a good condition, so all can be used. 
If the watch is still as it was meant to be in 1995, even the better ! Does anybody know whether this is a legit combination?


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Today I stumbled over this Vostok 1945 - 1995 (50 years) commemorative watch and the price was very good. Whether is 100% original, watch & bezel combination, I'm not sure. I've seen this bezel more often with the '95 black commemorative dials.
> However, were I'm sure about is that the rubber diver strap has to go
> The bezel seems in (very) good condition :-! The rest of the watch seems also in a good condition, so all can be used.
> If the watch is still as it was meant to be in 1995, even the better ! Does anybody know whether this is a legit combination?


It's legit IMHO :-!, but you won't find it in any catalogue.

And you're right about the diver strap also, It's got to go! :-d


----------



## EndeavourDK

Avidfan said:


> It's legit IMHO :-!, but you won't find it in any catalogue.
> 
> And you're right about the diver strap also, It's got to go! :-d


Thanks Avidfan :-!

If it is completely legit I've got it for a very, very good price. A bit of cleaning and it's back in collectors condition ...... and for sure it's a keeper :-d
I'm very happy with the condition of the bezel, often they are (partly) worn, dented or scratched. This one seems nearly mint IMHO


----------



## mariomart

This popped up on EvilBay yesterday, and after a little bartering it's now mine :-!

Unfortunately the dial has seen better days, and the case is not original (should be a gold plated Type 793) but this model is hard to find and beggars can't be choosers.

I intend on sourcing the the correct case and second hand but I'm thrilled the original special edition case back is still with it.

Looking forward to it arriving


----------



## haha

Lots of old dust and dirt in today's mail


----------



## stevarad

This 30$ beautie. Always delighted with classic komandirskie.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## hseldon

Raketa 2209 purchased last Sunday and arrived today. A new record time!










It has an engraving on the back which I believe says

To M G Bordyukov
Winner of the competition
1967










What was the nature of the contest, who can say? Maybe he was a sports club champion, winner of a chess tournament or perhaps some challenge between drinking buddies. Whatever it was, congratulations again to him and I will take good care of his watch. And a massive shout out to whoever carved the inscription without lining his work up with the shockproof stamp on the case back!

Some people just want to watch the world burn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

NOS Dial....


----------



## PanKorop

hseldon said:


> Raketa 2209 purchased last Sunday and arrived today. A new record time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has an engraving on the back which I believe says
> 
> To M G Bordyukov
> Winner of the competition
> 1967
> 
> What was the nature of the contest, who can say? Maybe he was a sports club champion, winner of a chess tournament or perhaps some challenge between drinking buddies. Whatever it was, congratulations again to him and I will take good care of his watch. And a massive shout out to whoever carved the inscription without lining his work up with the shockproof stamp on the case back!
> 
> Some people just want to watch the world burn.


BordyukovA, so she's a woman.
Then you're right thinking of chess, maths or whatever. The word Конкурс would hardly apply to physical sports, although Противоударные (anti-shock) would gain an "anti-sock" flavour for boxing or karate :-d


----------



## colt

woops I did it again: my first vostok in 10 years or so... plus a nice strap

It will be getting the full treatmeant: dial, hand and bezel relume, signed crown, display back.

cheers


----------



## PDAdict

Scuba vintage. Great dial









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

A few days ago l bought this blue bracelet for the 090659. The bracelet will be here way before the watch.


----------



## vintorez

mariomart said:


> This popped up on EvilBay yesterday, and after a little bartering it's now mine :-!
> 
> Unfortunately the dial has seen better days, and the case is not original (should be a gold plated Type 793) but this model is hard to find and beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> I intend on sourcing the the correct case and second hand but I'm thrilled the original special edition case back is still with it.
> 
> Looking forward to it arriving
> 
> View attachment 14095033
> 
> 
> View attachment 14095035


Fantastic case back


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

That's a nice one Colt. l like the case shape and recently ordered a 090659. Hope you don't mind me doing a little tweaking on your photo.


----------



## colt

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> That's a nice one Colt. l like the case shape and recently ordered a 090659. Hope you don't mind me doing a little tweaking on your photo.
> 
> View attachment 14101611


no problem at all 😉 fyi I have a pudgy 8" 20 cm wrist


----------



## 24h

Not a Russian watch, but I liked cuthbert's photos of his F-84W so I bought one.


----------



## A.Sev

bought it a couple weeks ago, but it showed up this weekend.









Non-working 119 cased amphibia. 2209 movement was trashed, some surface rust under the rotted out gasket, etc. Don't care, got it dirt cheap and all I really wanted was the case - the 090 is just to big for me, and I love the sunburst on these old ones. I've got plans for it that involve a spare 2414 I have, making a notched 18/22mm strap from some gorgeous brown horween leather I have, some case refinishing, gold hands and retention ring a printing up one of my custom "fruit" dials from a while back - the Coffee dial


----------



## Father of five

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> A few days ago l bought this blue bracelet for the 090659. The bracelet will be here way before the watch.
> 
> View attachment 14101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 14101579


If a bracelet can be sexy then that one is, let us know if its as good a it looks
Will you be changing the bezel to accent the bracelet


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Father of five said:


> If a bracelet can be sexy then that one is, let us know if its as good a it looks
> Will you be changing the bezel to accent the bracelet


The bracelet arrived yesterday. lt looks good, but quality isn't...it's south of cheap. l put it on a Komandirskie. lf you have huge wrists it might be a good choice for you. l had to take out 4 links to fit my 7.75 inch wrist. But if you want good build quality then stay away from it. About changing the bezel on the 090659-maybe. l don't know yet.


----------



## Eric M

Been eyeing this Scuba Dude for a month or so. Had some ebay bucks expiring and finally picked it up









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bul

Didn’t buy it, it was bought for me...but it arrived today 😄


----------



## alexg989

I think I will be well equipped for upcoming victory Day


----------



## Father of five

Well my first Vostok hasn't even arrived and i just couldn't say no to another
Purchased a 431783 to wear and a 120 Watch Case for a planned project

I think its official I've been sucked into the Vostok Cult


----------



## PDAdict

Buy this. I hope I was not wrong


----------



## stevarad

this poljot 3133...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...and this vostok generalskie









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## hseldon

Currently waiting on this quirky Slava chicken clock! Wanted one for a while so snapped it up this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric M

Went to a pen show today and a dealer had a nice 3133. So of course it had to come home with me









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Got this amphibian from 80s


----------



## max888

"Operation Desert Shield" от Meranom.


----------



## stevarad

max888 said:


> "Operation Desert Shield" от Meranom.
> View attachment 14118433


some wrist shot?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## max888

stevarad said:


> some wrist shot?


Something like that


----------



## stevarad

max888 said:


> Something like that


Can you post pics with wearing watch on hand. Just to see how it looks in reality..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## dutchassasin

With the help of Italian friends these two empty boxes are on the way to me. Great display items and they didn't break the bank


----------



## stevarad

dutchassasin said:


> With the help of Italian friends these two empty boxes are on the way to me. Great display items and they didn't break the bank
> 
> View attachment 14118557


never seen that before. beautiful.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Mazuri222

Finally bought a new leather strap for old mechanical raketa


----------



## max888

stevarad said:


> Can you post pics with wearing watch on hand. Just to see how it looks in reality..


Especially for you:


----------



## stevarad

max888 said:


> Especially for you:
> View attachment 14121515


Is it standard 420 case? it looks like it's bigger on photo..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## max888

stevarad said:


> Is it standard 420 case?


Yes, it is 420!


----------



## Luis965

Pobeda 34-K:


----------



## Msheposh

Just bought my second watch in the current collection! a Seiko save the ocean turtle! very contrasting to my Rolex GMT Master II but i love every bit of it


----------



## Parkgate

Another 710 this one with metallic sunburst dial for £45...this guy (bought from him before, great seller) has some great offers on at the mo. and definitely well worth a look on ebay...gorelowo11....and I avoided the dreaded UK VAT/import fee on my last purchase. Can't wait to mod it!


----------



## haejuk

I have this on the way. Currently being serviced in Russia before being shipped to me. Still need to find a replacement bezel if anyone has an old dot-dash one with the lume pip.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Perhaps a sign & arrived just in time for tomorrow ? :think:

I bought this watch from a seller who has given me a lot of trouble in the past. I only realized this fact after pressing the "buy-it-now" button. Luckily this time it all worked out fine. The watch was as described, the movement seems untouched and it's in need of a service. So whether I will be wearing this watch tomorrow ? ... I've other commemorative watches and if I all want to give them some wrist time then it's going to be a busy day :-d


----------



## hseldon

Chicken arrived today! Also collected a light box for better photography of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Also received this Mayak quartz wall clock. Got a little beaten up in transit and after sticking a D type battery in appears not to be functioning. Maybe I can take it apart and get it working again. Otherwise I'll tidy her up and it will make a nice wall decoration. Hopefully that is not her destiny.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

this arrived today. Needs new glass, otherwise good..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Vost

Ordered today from Komandirskie.com  (10056 руб.)

But will change the Second hand ...and maybe more ... 

ps: Beautiful chapter Ring inside, great 120- click Bezel, great (Dial) contrast, nice Case and Crown...


----------



## stevarad

Vost said:


> Ordered today from Komandirskie.com  (10056 руб.)
> 
> But will change the Second hand ...and maybe more ...


pfffff...I envy You...maybe even hate you.. )

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## mr_grey

Accidently got the same watch with different case and face. The joys of night shift ebaying!









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965

Just this one:


----------



## dutchassasin

hseldon said:


> Also received this Mayak quartz wall clock.


Hope you can repair it, super cool piece!


----------



## haejuk

As an update to my post on the previous page, the watch has been fully serviced and is now on its way! I also grabbed one of the vintage black bezels off of eBay because I usually see this watch with that bezel, though it looks great with the re-painted bezel. I just wish the original lume pip was still there:


----------



## max888

From the latest acquisitions!


----------



## Badiker

Just an old Vostok. Restoration project ahead.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkan

*Raketa 24 h Baltika*

I've been looking for this watch for some time. Found this great watch a few weeks ago and last night it came home. 
I've changed the back so that it's easy to see the beautiful Baltika movement. 
It looks very good with the rest of my collection.


----------



## Odessa200

Fantastic watch! Comgrats


----------



## Parkgate

Thought I'd try the new stainless bezel from Vostok, I brushed it to match the case and... I really like the look, makes the watch chunkier yet still low in height.









View attachment 14141333


----------



## elcogollero

Just won this on ebay https://www.ebay.es/itm/Sekonda-Men...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 think it was a good price... what do you think?


----------



## Odessa200

elcogollero said:


> Just won this on ebay https://www.ebay.es/itm/Sekonda-Men...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 think it was a good price... what do you think?


Classic watch. Bargain price. Congrats!


----------



## elcogollero

Odessa200 said:


> Classic watch. Bargain price. Congrats!


Thanks - would I be right in thinking it was made by Raketa? 70s?


----------



## Odessa200

elcogollero said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic watch. Bargain price. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - would I be right in thinking it was made by Raketa? 70s?
Click to expand...

Looks very close to the model from 1974. See attached. Price was 7.95 🙂

Do you have a better photo of the mechanism?


----------



## elcogollero

Odessa200 said:


> Looks very close to the model from 1974. See attached. Price was 7.95 &#55357;&#56898;
> 
> Do you have a better photo of the mechanism?


looks like it - I can take pics when I receive it


----------



## elcogollero

Bought another this morning! https://www.ebay.es/itm/Elegant-Ver...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## elcogollero

mroatman said:


> As said, these are both Pobedas powered by ZIM 2602 movements. The resale value for these is almost zero, but the sentimental value is obviously high. Since the second one ticks, it sounds like it just needs a regular service, which can run between $5-500+ depending on where you live.
> 
> Both models look to be from the 1980s. You could try to find them (or similar) in this 1983 ZIM catalog: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s41xrjd27j09jyh/Каталог наручных часов ЗИМ, 1983 - ЦНИИНТИ.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Edit: Found the second one, the blue hands are replacements.
> 
> View attachment 12423881


I have the same watch (I think) but I thought it was much older than 1983...


----------



## Tractorboy1

Just got this delivered my first Zakaz.... It's running a bit slow but i've just adjusted so we'll see if it's a good 'un.


----------



## stevarad

This arrived yesterday









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

Lets make it 2 🙂 I like the Aeroflots.


----------



## stevarad

Yes, beautiful piece. I waited to find one in good condition, and finally here it is.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Abuyan

stevarad said:


> This arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Abuyan said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. it is nice watch.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## mickyc79

What do you think of this trio? The slava is an automatic, and as far as I can find out, the amphibia kgd uses the 2416B automatic movement also? Have no idea of the manufacturer/movement of the middle watch though.
I bought them as a trio on ebay today for £26.00...all working. Seems a bargain, can't wait to receive delivery to see what I've bought...very short description on ad.


----------



## Odessa200

mickyc79 said:


> What do you think of this trio? The slava is an automatic, and as far as I can find out, the amphibia kgd uses the 2416B automatic movement also? Have no idea of the manufacturer/movement of the middle watch though.
> I bought them as a trio on ebay today for £26.00...all working. Seems a bargain, can't wait to receive delivery to see what I've bought...very short description on ad.


Price-wise: great buy! All 3 are probably from 1993-4. Are you sure this is an amphibia kgb? Post the backs please. 
You will need to polish the crystals!


----------



## kinaed

Post 500:

I recently received four new watches.

First, a Buren Electronic:








The 11-jewel cal. 11W 1K (LIP R148) slakes my need for electro-mechanical movements, for the time being.








Here it is next to another new arrival, another nice old Benrus date-pointer with a 17-jewel CE13 movement:








Here are two wonderful pieces I've been after for some time now, a Buren Intra-Matic and a Tissot SeaStar:








The SeaStar has a Lemania 1281 chronograph movement, something I've wanted to add to my collection, thus the purchase.

The Intra-Matic is a micro-rotor design similar to that used in the Universal Genéve Polerouter:








Here is the Buren cal. 1321 30-jewel:








Here is the UG cal. 69 28-jewel:








They were developed contemporaneously and (apparently) independently, although the designs are so similar that one cannot help but suspect there was some cross-pollination going on - although the planetary winding systems on each is unique to each factory. The Buren was patented in 1957, and therefore claims the mantle as the first micro-rotor automatic, while the UG was patented the following year.

More interesting still, at least to me, is that the Buren cal. 1321 claims _another_ first as it was selected as the base caliber for the first modular automatic chronograph to market*, the Chronomatic, developed by the consortium of Buren, Heuer, Breitling and Dubois-Depraz. The D-D chronograph module was designed to be mounted directly to the 1321 base movement, completely covering the micro-rotor and wheel train and used by several Swiss watch factories. Watches that use this modular design are easily identifiable as the chronograph pushers are on the opposite side of the case to the crown:








Here is an exploded view of the movement:








*The Zenith El Primero was announced, designed and demonstrated prior to the release of the Chronomatic, but alas, was not _released_ first. The Zenith El Primero does have the distinction of being the first _integrated_ automatic chronograph, as opposed to the modular Chronomatic.

So, this week I've increased my collection of micro-rotor automatics, added another Lemania chronograph movement, fed my date-pointer addiction, and increased the number of electro-mechanicals. It's been a good week.

Group shot:








-k


----------



## mickyc79

As far as I can tell... Looks the same case as the attached image.

The crystals do look pretty bad! Is poly watch the way to go or any other suggestions


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l recently got the 090659M with blue dial and matte finish. l like the 090 matte case so much l ordered the 090486M from Meranom. Actually l ordered 2! One for a beater and one for the watch case that will always look perfect. ln the past there's been a few watches l regret not doubling up on....not this one


----------



## stevarad

Please, post actual photos when it arrives. I am also thinking about that one, but did not see any real photo



Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

stevarad said:


> Please, post actual photos when it arrives. I am also thinking about that one, but did not see any real photo
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


l will.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Hidden in between / underneath the eBay pile, advertised as a Komandirskie  ....... the dial has its flaws (next to the lume hour dots, text / print missing?), but I'm always in for a bargain Amphibian 270 case :-!

Now I need to find out if the dial is correct or else which other dials were originally used in the 270 case? From an older thread on this forum it seems that the 270 case is just post-Soviet (1993?) and probably the dials which belong to it are also from just post-Soviet ?? (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/myst...s-lot-like-100-but-has-18mm-lugs-2505754.html)

Has anybody any info about that :think:


----------



## thewatchadude

One of the best known config is the 270 case associated with a "big dots" scuba dude dial--no country markings. Not sure but I think it existed both in black and blue.

My 270 case is associated with an A-40 Albatros dial. While I think this combination would be very appropriate for the period in which the 270 case was in use, I couldn't get any confirmation that it is actually right. Upper left in the photo below.


----------



## Tractorboy1

This nice old looking vostok with a 2605 under the bonnet.


----------



## Parkgate

These, and some other bits...


----------



## EndeavourDK

thewatchadude said:


> One of the best known config is the 270 case associated with a "big dots" scuba dude dial--no country markings. Not sure but I think it existed both in black and blue.
> 
> My 270 case is associated with an A-40 Albatros dial. While I think this combination would be very appropriate for the period in which the 270 case was in use, I couldn't get any confirmation that it is actually right. Upper left in the photo below.


Inspired by all these Albatross dials, and never so impressed by the Scuba-dude dial, I'm going to try this Albatross dial in an Amphibian 270 case. I do assume that the watch I bought today is a full Franken (hence the nice price, but I've spotted some identical watches, same case, same bezel on the internet ??) but all those parts seem in good condition and therefor usable ;-)
The to blue fading dial has the big dots, seemingly fashionable just post Soviet and may be good fit for the 270 case ..... we'll see 

Some say the ship is an icebreaker, some say it's a submarine chaser ...... this Italian ship looks quite similar; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_submarine_chaser_Albatros


----------



## Odessa200

Oooo, nothing special. Just this strategy looking one.... 🙂 just kidding! It is Special!!!! And the funniest part is to listen to it tick. The watch is having a ‘heart attack’ ticking at 120 times per minute 🙂


----------



## bpmurray

Odessa200 said:


> Oooo, nothing special. Just this strategy looking one.... ? just kidding! It is Special!!!! And the funniest part is to listen to it tick. The watch is having a 'heart attack' ticking at 120 times per minute ?


Now that is something we don't see enough of! Not much use to it if both dials set to the same time zone though :-d


----------



## Odessa200

bpmurray said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, nothing special. Just this strategy looking one.... ? just kidding! It is Special!!!! And the funniest part is to listen to it tick. The watch is having a 'heart attack' ticking at 120 times per minute ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is something we don't see enough of! Not much use to it if both dials set to the same time zone though
Click to expand...

1 is the time here and today and the other is the time here tomorrow (or yesterday) ?. Just want to see if they keep time. Timegrapher, to my surprise, showed -40 secs as if just 1 watch is running. Not sure of each is doing -20. Need to test them one by one.


----------



## mickyc79

The USSR /USA dial I can only find one other example online... Looks like it's a raketa big zero with a custom face, obviously to commemorate the end of the cold War. The hands aren't correct for a big zero, but the case looks right and also the crystal looks like to original hockey Puck style crystal. Should receive them early next week so will post some more pics then.


----------



## thewatchadude

Impressive! I had only seen the quartz version so far, and only on Internet pictures.

The minute hands look different. Is it just a photo effect?


----------



## Vost

Bought today (nos) ... And, I would like really to wear it. 
Not just for the watch box,..but we will see..


----------



## elcogollero

I took a gamble on this one https://www.ebay.es/itm/Vintage-Men...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 It looks "correct" I'm hoping it'll just need a clean and a polish to the crystal


----------



## Luis965

Vostok KGB:


----------



## frenchtreasure

Got myself a nice Chaika Stadium today.


----------



## colt

Just clicked "Buy" on these for my 090:














My project is coming along nicely although the hardest part is still to come: new dial and hands :-!


----------



## DJW GB

Today received this 










Billy super duper


----------



## elsoldemayo

Unusual to see it as a Sekonda and not a Slava. Nice!


----------



## XsiOn

Odessa200 said:


> Oooo, nothing special. Just this strategy looking one.... ? just kidding! It is Special!!!! And the funniest part is to listen to it tick. The watch is having a 'heart attack' ticking at 120 times per minute ?


Now I can see who won this one


----------



## mr_grey

Arrived today.

Really only bought it for the band but the watch is actually very pretty









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mickyc79

My £21.00 +£5 shipping haul arrived today for "3 Russian vintage watches, slava, cccp and KGB"
Bargain of the century! All 3 watches are working perfectly, both the slava and the KGB (actually a vostok amphibia) are both automatics and both movements are outstanding! The cccp is actually a raketa big zero with a custom face and 2609HA movement, again, running perfectly! Time for some pics... I'm going to clean them up and try and polywatch the crystals to remove most of the scratches... I'm delighted with my purchase and can't thank the ebay seller enough for their rubbish pics and descriptions! 😂


----------



## Odessa200

This one arrived today from 1990. Works just fine. Keeps time (on the table). Will take it for a walk next week.


----------



## thewatchadude

Bought a post-soviet period 3133 with Black dial and a non-Vostok Amphibia. Don't feel guilty as I hadn't bought any watch for three months...


----------



## jimzilla

I had a 420 cased SE arrive today. It was packaged like Russian tank!


----------



## Vault

Nothing........yet


----------



## jimzilla

Last but not least the gratuitous wrist shot!


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Last but not least the gratuitous wrist shot!


06.35? 

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Arizone

Only $23 shipped!

[video]https://i.imgur.com/H7NMi8q.mp4[/video]


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> I had a 420 cased SE arrive today. It was packaged like Russian tank!


Very cool. I love the brushed case and those hands.


----------



## jimzilla

24h said:


> Very cool. I love the brushed case and those hands.


I was going to mod it but I think I will keep it stock, it is nice just the way it is, hope you are doing well 24h have a good evening, james.


----------



## Parkgate

jimzilla said:


> Last but not least the gratuitous wrist shot!


GREAT watch, but at 24hrs thats going to make for a long long day at work when time goes so slowly.


----------



## stevarad

this tough fellow...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

Hello fellow comrades I had a absolutely mint Komanderski #53 Crab case in chrome come in today. The only flaw I can find is the lume is a little grayish other than that it is a beautiful specimen, they don't get much better than this! I haven't even tried to polish this thing yet, best regards to one and all, james.


----------



## ZoKet

Not today but this beauty came yesterday...


----------



## stevarad

ZoKet said:


> Not today but this beauty came yesterday...


I envy you on your watch, but on background also ))

Well, watch at least can afford...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

arrived yesterday, Orient Bambino


----------



## schumacher62

arrived yesterday, Orient Bambino
View attachment 14190101


----------



## oldfox

Ok, not today, paid more than year ago, but received it finally!!!


----------



## DJW GB

oldfox said:


> Ok, not today, paid more than year ago, but received it finally!!!


Sorry where did you get this beauty ? 

Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

DJW GB said:


> Sorry where did you get this beauty ?
> 
> Billy super duper


I think it is Vostok Samara brand. Very limited piece. I want it so bad...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## oldfox

DJW GB said:


> Sorry where did you get this beauty ?
> 
> Billy super duper


It's limited edition forum.watch.ru project. The Blue Samara (Samara is name of city in Russia, were the project organizator is living). 
This one 41 mm "man" variant with day night complication.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

oldfox said:


> It's limited edition forum.watch.ru project. The Blue Samara (Samara is name of city in Russia, were the project organizator is living).
> This one 41 mm "man" variant with day night complication.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Very very nice.

Billy super duper


----------



## oldfox

stevarad said:


> I think it is Vostok Samara brand. Very limited piece. I want it so bad...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


There are some "spares" that members haven't paid till now and it would be sold on market.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

oldfox said:


> There are some "spares" that members haven't paid till now and it would be sold on market.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Where should we look for that, in order to buy?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Dave51

Technically, it was yesterday, but a gray Vostok Classica.


----------



## Odessa200

What can it be? A mystery.... packaging from 80s


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got a 15% off online coupon with StrapsCo,so l ordered this for one of my 22mm Vostoks. Don't know which one l'm going to put it on yet.

https://strapsco.com/product/navitimer-watch-bracelet/?attribute_sizes=22mm&attribute_colors=Silver


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> What can it be? A mystery.... packaging from 80s


Wow...You have time travelling device also?

Bring me some genuine Breguet watch from XIX century, please...First world tourbillon would be just good for today.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can it be? A mystery.... packaging from 80s
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...You have time travelling device also?
> 
> Bring me some genuine Breguet watch from XIX century, please...First world tourbillon would be just good for today.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока
Click to expand...

I know... 🙂. Have not seen this packaging for a while. And inside was this this handsome guy.


----------



## Luis965

One that I was looking for a while:


----------



## elcogollero

Just won a collection of 5 Sekondas - I'm interested in 4 of the 5. It looks like a Raketa (or is that a Poljot/Luch?), 2 Poljots and a Slava but I'm happy to be corrected  No idea what the other one might be...


----------



## Sayan

Unplanned purchase, saw this and liked it. Kinda rare dial.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sayan said:


> Unplanned purchase, saw this and liked it. Kinda rare dial.


Unplanned, but a pleasant one I would say and it looks in very nice condition ! 
I do agree, from all the sub-dials out there, IMHO this one is the nicest. I do have the green version as well, be it not a CCCP but very nice on a green strap;


----------



## thewatchadude

Odessa200 said:


> I know... &#55357;&#56898;. Have not seen this packaging for a while. And inside was this this handsome guy.


So you're the one who got it... Well done!


----------



## Sayan

EndeavourDK said:


> Unplanned, but a pleasant one I would say and it looks in very nice condition !
> I do agree, from all the sub-dials out there, IMHO this one is the nicest. I do have the green version as well, be it not a CCCP but very nice on a green strap;


I red that there was a green version, but never saw one. I guess these are hard to come by. Yours is probably from the period when they removed Сделано в СССР but didn't put Сделано в России yet.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sayan said:


> I red that there was a green version, but never saw one. I guess these are hard to come by. Yours is probably from the period when they removed Сделано в СССР but didn't put Сделано в России yet.


I've so far never seen the green CCCP version. I'm not sure if that one does exist, but from what I learned about Russian watches, it may very well be. Mine is indeed a post-Soviet, from the "in-between" period. I asked an Ukrainian seller to be on the outlook for these CCCP Submarine textured dials. He couldn't find the blue at that time, but managed to get this green post-Soviet one. The seller himself hadn't seen this one before, but was so kind to sell it to me nonetheless. Up till now I've seen, and have been offered, two of these green post-Soviet dials, but only one ended up in my possession. The very first I was offered was already sold before I could say; yes please ...... :roll:
I guess I was lucky with this near mind one and I like the Komandriskie 33 case with the "crown-at-2" ......


----------



## bpmurray

Luis965 said:


> One that I was looking for a while:


Absolutely fantastic! Great find, everything looks perfect to me. Luis, I know that you know this, but for anyone who missed the dedicated thread: this is perhaps the rarest varieties of Sturmanskie chronographs, in that the chronograph hands are both black instead of red. Only appeared for Q4-1986 models. It was at one time a controversial variant, but with so many nearly-identical pieces out there, it should be certain that this was the factory production.


----------



## Sayan

EndeavourDK said:


> I've so far never seen the green CCCP version. I'm not sure if that one does exist, but from what I learned about Russian watches, it may very well be. Mine is indeed a post-Soviet, from the "in-between" period. I asked an Ukrainian seller to be on the outlook for these CCCP Submarine textured dials. He couldn't find the blue at that time, but managed to get this green post-Soviet one. The seller himself hadn't seen this one before, but was so kind to sell it to me nonetheless. Up till now I've seen, and have been offered, two of these green post-Soviet dials, but only one ended up in my possession. The very first I was offered was already sold before I could say; yes please ...... :roll:
> I guess I was lucky with this near mind one and I like the Komandriskie 33 case with the "crown-at-2" ......


Can't wait to get mine. But i think it will be quite a while since i ship this watch for re lume. If you want the one with blue dial and crown at 3, there is one on eBay for $50.00 seller is in Bulgaria. I was looking at yours and kind curious how comfortable that crown at 2 potion. Wanted to get one but not sure yet.


----------



## Arizone

EndeavourDK said:


> I've so far never seen the green CCCP version. I'm not sure if that one does exist, but from what I learned about Russian watches, it may very well be. Mine is indeed a post-Soviet, from the "in-between" period. I asked an Ukrainian seller to be on the outlook for these CCCP Submarine textured dials. He couldn't find the blue at that time, but managed to get this green post-Soviet one. The seller himself hadn't seen this one before, but was so kind to sell it to me nonetheless. Up till now I've seen, and have been offered, two of these green post-Soviet dials, but only one ended up in my possession. The very first I was offered was already sold before I could say; yes please ...... :roll:
> I guess I was lucky with this near mind one and I like the Komandriskie 33 case with the "crown-at-2" ......


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sayan said:


> Can't wait to get mine. But i think it will be quite a while since i ship this watch for re lume. If you want the one with blue dial and crown at 3, there is one on eBay for $50.00 seller is in Bulgaria. I was looking at yours and kind curious how comfortable that crown at 2 potion. Wanted to get one but not sure yet.


I've 3x textured Blue subs, in NOS, medium and poor condition, no need for more ;-) 
I've no problems with the crown @ 2 (Komandirskie 33 case). In fact I like them a lot ...... a bit different than the usual.
Personally I like to get & keep the watch as original as possible and the lume is a very nice "tell-tale" to reveal its age. Your dial seems to be in very good condition with all the lume-dots still intact. Admitting, these old dials are often useless during the night


----------



## colt

A cool t-shirt doesn't have to be heavy metal:


----------



## 24h

colt said:


> A cool t-shirt doesn't have to be heavy metal:
> View attachment 14205669


Would be cool if Meranom sold some shirts like this rather than just their polo shirt with 500 logos on it


----------



## 24h

Today, more USSR VFD tubes (3) for making some clocks.
Now I need to get some PCBs fabricated 







View attachment 14207203


----------



## stevarad

24h said:


> Today, more USSR VFD tubes (3) for making some clocks.
> Now I need to get some PCBs fabricated
> 
> View attachment 14207201
> View attachment 14207203


post pics when finished

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

Arizone said:


>


That's not fair


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> post pics when finished
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I will, but probably not for a while.
I'm also building a clock from IN-14 tubes. All the soldering is complete, but now I'm finding the right wood (and time) to build the case for it. :-d
Too many projects; I need to finish one before I start another!


----------



## stevarad

24h said:


> I will, but probably not for a while.
> I'm also building a clock from IN-14 tubes. All the soldering is complete, but now I'm finding the right wood (and time) to build the case for it. :-d
> Too many projects; I need to finish one before I start another!


real firework!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Both 22mm shark mesh arrived today from different sellers. Not sure which Amphibians l'm going to put them on yet.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Only a small Purchase but a huge relief.









The Dial/Hands Combo has been in my 960 Case, a leftover from the 020 Neptune GMt build.
I´ve worn it once. Ugly 960.... But it felt bad for the Internals. I really like the RadioRoom and the Favinov Hands....

Now on my Wrist and i really like how it turned out.


----------



## jimzilla

I finally found a decent "Rising Star" specimen N.I.B. with papers and it arrived today, I had to get out some scratches out of the crystal and the bezel. tha last pic is what it looked like when it arrived. got it all spiffed up and here she is...........


----------



## yekaterinburg

Just bought this lovely Zim! Love how the dial is super simple but still intriguing!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Got my first vintage Tank watch in Titanium Nitrite today, NIB with papers and it is pretty nice and for a excellent price as well. For as cheap as I bought it for I expected some sort damage but it is perfect! |>


----------



## thewatchadude

Just bought this one. No idea whether it's an authentic or a construction and didn't make any research...









And worse, just missed that one because I let the time go... shame on me!


----------



## Odessa200

thewatchadude said:


> Just bought this one. No idea whether it's an authentic or a construction and didn't make any research...
> 
> View attachment 14215735
> 
> 
> And worse, just missed that one because I let the time go... shame on me!
> 
> View attachment 14215739


The 1st one, outside of slightly damaged dial, is a great catch. It's Chistopolskie. Looks fully authentic to me. I have just like that.

The 2nd, never saw it. I am a bit surprised by the dial... what is inside? Can you share a pic?


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one. Had to share 🙂


----------



## thewatchadude

@Odessa200 here are pics of back and movement of the paratrooper chrono. It seems to me it is part of the 1996 Komandirskie 3133 séries as described on Polmax3133 Web site.


----------



## thewatchadude

Here are the pics:


----------



## elcogollero

A Sekonda/Luch 2209


----------



## Odessa200

thewatchadude said:


> Here are the pics:


Thanks! Nice looking watch. I never saw 3133 like that. How much did it went for?


----------



## jimzilla

colt said:


> A cool t-shirt doesn't have to be heavy metal:
> View attachment 14205669


Yeah but I have a feeling the scuba dude listens to heavy metal and does a lot of drinking and chases woman!!! :-! :-! :-!
I am waiting for a tank t-shirt to become available.


----------



## elcogollero

Yet another Sekonda/Luch 2209 - this one with a cool blue dial and red second hand and a stainless steel case and matching vintage bracelet (I really need to slow down...)


----------



## haha

elcogollero said:


> Yet another Sekonda/Luch 2209 - this one with a cool blue dial and red second hand and a stainless steel case and matching vintage bracelet (I really need to slow down...)
> View attachment 14217945


It looks very nice, but i doubt the case is stainless steel. Do you have other pictures ?


----------



## stevarad

deleted post. It should be in WRUW thread...


----------



## elcogollero

haha said:


> It looks very nice, but i doubt the case is stainless steel. Do you have other pictures ?


 It was listed as stainless steel but I have my doubts as well - we'll see when it arrives.


----------



## dutchassasin

patiently waiting for these two. I really need to stop buying random stuffs but couldn't pass up on these


----------



## Jake_P

Bought this dial recently - it's probably one of the best Vostok dials IMO - dripping in retro cool


----------



## stevarad

Jake_P said:


> Bought this dial recently - it's probably one of the best Vostok dials IMO - dripping in retro cool
> View attachment 14221913


Yes. And with that dial in 150 or 710 case, and with all black meranom bezel, you can make so much wanted vostok/poljot amphibian watch, which was twice serious proposal for project watch

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P

stevarad said:


> Yes. And with that dial in 150 or 710 case, and with all black meranom bezel, you can make so much wanted vostok/poljot amphibian watch, which was twice serious proposal for project watch
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


That's cool - I had no idea about a project watch using this dial..we all have good taste


----------



## stevarad

No, it was not project proposal with that particular dial, but with that dial You can make something very similar, and for small amount of money...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Jake_P said:


> That's cool - I had no idea about a project watch using this dial..we all have good taste


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4908847&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Jump to first page. There is image of Vostok/Poljot amphibia, and original poljot amphibia. It would be cool watch.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P

stevarad said:


> Jump to first page. There is image of Vostok/Poljot amphibia, and original poljot amphibia. It would be cool watch.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yeah, the fun of putting together all the parts is very addictive - I don't have a set plan yet but wanted to start with the dial as a base..the link you shared looked very cool.


----------



## stevarad

kev1nchoi said:


> Bought a Vostok Amphibian, the Zissou.


photo?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

A bit of teasing...

Will open it when I'm back home tonight.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Recent arrivals:

Восток Командирские Классик 65054 серии


----------



## 24h

colt said:


> A cool t-shirt doesn't have to be heavy metal:
> View attachment 14205669


----------



## thewatchadude

thewatchadude said:


> A bit of teasing...
> 
> Will open it when I'm back home tonight.


There was a small watch in this pack:


----------



## Luis965

dutchassasin said:


> patiently waiting for these two. I really need to stop buying random stuffs but couldn't pass up on these
> 
> View attachment 14218979
> View attachment 14218977


A pair of Waterproof Slavas. Congrats on this double find!


----------



## dutchassasin

Luis965 said:


> A pair of Waterproof Slavas. Congrats on this double find!


Thanks Luis, these are not as spectacular as your example though . Hopefully we can make a thread about them with some more details like size and weight. 
i received one already and the seller messed up as it was missing the locking ring, hopefully the part will be send to me or i have to return it.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Ordered a white carbon fiber strap for one of the "twins" from StrapsCo. You can't see the texture in the pic of the white one, so l posted the pic of the black one.


----------



## Odessa200

I am an old man... almost had a heart attach when I got this... no extra padding was added. Watch was just placed in the standard padded envelope and sent across the ocean. Ouch....


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> I am an old man... almost had a heart attach when I got this... no extra padding was added. Watch was just placed in the standard padded envelope and sent across the ocean. Ouch....


And any damage .......? 
I mean to you :-d


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an old man... almost had a heart attach when I got this... no extra padding was added. Watch was just placed in the standard padded envelope and sent across the ocean. Ouch....
> 
> 
> 
> And any damage .......?
> I mean to you
Click to expand...

Both father and the baby doing great ?. Luckily for me it is not a lug of the watch but the buckle's tongue ? Will post the picture of survivor in a few...


----------



## EndeavourDK

Feeling bad for comrade Uncle_Kraut, I helped him from his ugly next to new 960 case + leather-strap (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-274.html ) 
Hopefully he is happy and I'm happy  
Awaiting reception ......


----------



## Odessa200

Odessa200 said:


> EndeavourDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an old man... almost had a heart attach when I got this... no extra padding was added. Watch was just placed in the standard padded envelope and sent across the ocean. Ouch....
> 
> 
> 
> And any damage .......?
> I mean to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both father and the baby doing great ?. Luckily for me it is not a lug of the watch but the buckle's tongue ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post the picture of survivor in a few...
Click to expand...

1/2 a day later, after a quick service the 'survivor' is back in business! Although I will not buy from this seller again (careless packaging, watch was not working cause it was all gunked up so not sure what he counted on cause there would be a high chance of a buyer sending it back), I am happy with my purchase. What do you say? Is this a nice watch or what?


----------



## Utva_56

Arrived yesterday , new leather strap to match 120380 , orange scuba dude and new Meranom bezel. I have order custom made strap , made by EAV(292) , meshok.net , russian sales site.

View attachment PhotoStitch-01.jpg


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Utva_56 said:


> Arrived yesterday , new leather strap to match 120380 , orange scuba dude and new Meranom bezel. I have order custom made strap , made by EAV(292) , meshok.net , russian sales site.
> 
> View attachment 14231951


Nice strap!


----------



## Ham2

Got this coming in


----------



## mr_grey

Utva_56 said:


> Arrived yesterday , new leather strap to match 120380 , orange scuba dude and new Meranom bezel. I have order custom made strap , made by EAV(292) , meshok.net , russian sales site.
> 
> View attachment 14231951


Got the same orange scuba guy arrive few days ago from meranom! But with orange rubber strap.

Also wanted to try komandirskie.com so I got a nice balck and bronze face. Both turned up within a day of each other!

Had a couple of ebay komandirskies turn up as well.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Utva_56 said:


> Arrived yesterday , new leather strap to match 120380 , orange scuba dude and new Meranom bezel. I have order custom made strap , made by EAV(292) , meshok.net , russian sales site.
> 
> View attachment 14231951


Is there a link for this strap? Or did I miss it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

Ham2 said:


> Got this coming in


My goodness, that looks like it will be something quite different and special! Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## MattBrace

Ham2 said:


> Got this coming in


Me thinks a Swiss Dugena.


----------



## dutchassasin

Ham2 said:


> Got this coming in


ChronoSport ?


----------



## Ham2

MattBrace said:


> Me thinks a Swiss Dugena.


not much gets past you, does it ;-)


----------



## MattBrace

Ham2 said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks a Swiss Dugena.
> 
> 
> 
> not much gets past you, does it
Click to expand...

Does that mean I win the watch? If not I would settle for more pictures. 
Congrats great catch.

Cheers...


----------



## Ham2

MattBrace said:


> Does that mean I win the watch? If not I would settle for more pictures.
> Congrats great catch.
> 
> Cheers...


pictures will be forthcoming.........


----------



## dropmyload

I have gone a little crazy in the last few days and have 7 watches incoming. I need to stop, someone help!


----------



## elcogollero

I don't "need" any new vostoks but I couldn't resist this one... red/white nato also ordered to complement it.


----------



## thewatchadude

dropmyload said:


> I have gone a little crazy in the last few days and have 7 watches incoming. I need to stop, someone help!


Be reasonable, follow my example: I only have 5 in the mail


----------



## Utva_56

zagato1750 said:


> Is there a link for this strap? Or did I miss it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi zagato1750 ,
follow link: https://meshok.net/?user=437153

It is meshok.net , russin internet site , seller EAV(292). I have made the order as per my sketch. This is to match btw. lugs 18 mm and strap is 20 mm wide. You can ask Andrey , to order different from items on display.


----------



## haha

Today's theme is improvement of the species with the arrival of two watches that i already owned, but in much better condition.
Don't be fooled by the crystal, both dials are almost perfect. I will show them in all their beauty after a little cleaning.


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> Today's theme is improvement of the species with the arrival of two watches that i already owned, but in much better condition.
> Don't be fooled by the crystal, both dials are almost perfect. I will show them in all their beauty after a little cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 14238715
> 
> 
> View attachment 14238719


They are beautiful. And that Kirovskie is such elegant dress watch

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Utva_56 said:


> Hi zagato1750 ,
> follow link: https://meshok.net/?user=437153
> 
> It is meshok.net , russin internet site , seller EAV(292). I have made the order as per my sketch. This is to match btw. lugs 18 mm and strap is 20 mm wide. You can ask Andrey , to order different from items on display.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Another house guest arrived today from Chistopol, Russia

My very first movement, a Vostok 2416B with blued screws and PNP rotor
Now its time to decide what to build, I have a few ideas but the possibilities are endless so let the game begin


----------



## stevarad

Father of five said:


> Another house guest arrived today from Chistopol, Russia
> 
> My very first movement, a Vostok 2416B with blued screws and PNP rotor
> Now its time to decide what to build, I have a few ideas but the possibilities are endless so let the game begin
> 
> View attachment 14240071


something with transparent caseback.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> something with transparent caseback.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I'm still waiting for a transparent caseback for manual wind Vostoks :-(


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

OK, so I splurged recently and the result arrived today:

































I had been looking for a Sputnik, but couldn't find anything genuine in decent condition so had given up. Then I saw Raketa announce 'Russian Code' at BaselWorld and I was intrigued.

Raketa go to great pains to explain the seconds hand represents the moon, but I like to think the 'Code' is that it's actually a Sputnik watch, but they can't say that directly because of a rights issue with Sturmanskie (cue the conspiracy theory music!).

I like a good quirky watch, and find the anti-clockwise movement interesting; replicating the orbital direction of the moon (and Sputnik). Although it may take my brain a while to get used to reading it!


----------



## mr_grey

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> OK, so I splurged recently and the result arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been looking for a Sputnik, but couldn't find anything genuine in decent condition so had given up. Then I saw Raketa announce 'Russian Code' at BaselWorld and I was intrigued.
> 
> Raketa go to great pains to explain the seconds hand represents the moon, but I like to think the 'Code' is that it's actually a Sputnik watch, but they can't say that directly because of a rights issue with Sturmanskie (cue the conspiracy theory music!).
> 
> I like a good quirky watch, and find the anti-clockwise movement interesting; replicating the orbital direction of the moon (and Sputnik). Although it may take my brain a while to get used to reading it!


Oooo where did you get it from?

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

mr_grey said:


> Oooo where did you get it from?


Raketa's online store.

Initially while considering a purchase I asked Raketa about the lume, as they hadn't mentioned or photographed it. By the time they replied the watch was showing as out of stock. As this is a limited edition I thought the chance had gone, but then one showed up as available last week (out of stock again now).

I'm not sure if this was returned stock, redistribution of stock from Russia to Paris, or if they are trickling them out as they are produced.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Been selling unwanted stuff on Ebay to build up some $$$ in Paypal...to buy things l do want. Got these from Barton Watch Bands. All are quick release so l can quickly change the look of my 22mm Vostoks. Shipping was only $2, but didn't realize l had to pay sales tax until l checked out. You get 15% off if you buy 3 or more, but the shipping and tax ate most of the discount.


----------



## thewatchadude

This arrived yesterday. I wound it up (blocked very quickly) then pulled the crown for setting the time. Unfortunately I can't push it back in place (the crown moves down toward the case but doesn't click back into winding position). I'll open it up to check what's going on, but I don't know much about this watch and movement.

How do I open the caseback? Just by doing lever behind the lugs (which are surprisingly hollow)?
Then how do I release the crown?








_Seller's picture_


----------



## Odessa200

thewatchadude said:


> This arrived yesterday. I wound it up (blocked very quickly) then pulled the crown for setting the time. Unfortunately I can't push it back in place (the crown moves down toward the case but doesn't click back into winding position). I'll open it up to check what's going on, but I don't know much about this watch and movement.
> 
> How do I open the caseback? Just by doing lever behind the lugs (which are surprisingly hollow)?
> Then how do I release the crown?
> 
> View attachment 14243909
> 
> _Seller's picture_


Sorry for this unfortunate event... opening is simple, just pry it opened with the watch knife. The issue is with the keyless work. Maybe something is broken but most likely it is just dirty with solidified lubricant. It is basically stuck in one position due to this and does not lock. You can try to take the stem out to inspect but chances are you need to take the movement out, take the dial off and inspect/clean/oil the keyless work. If you did this kind of work on any other watch you should be able to do it here. Nothing super special here. Parts are big and easy to put together. You can try to inspect and maybe clean a bit of the keyless w/o taking the dial off from the side that is already exposed but a) it is tricky to put the keyless back in place from that side and cleaning cannot be done all the way. You cannot tighten the keyless bridge if it is loose, etc. I hope this helps. Good luck!

P.s. to take the stem out, loosen the small screw next to the winding crown. 1.5 turns. Do not completely unscrew cause then you will need to take the dial off to put it all together.


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. Quite happy 🙂 Not easy to find a Vympel in a good state.


----------



## yekaterinburg

Really excited to have just purchased this lovely Raketa!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray

Odessa200 said:


> Got this one today. Quite happy &#55357;&#56898; Not easy to find a Vympel in a good state.


Nice find, especially with the early movement! I like these more unusual Vympel dials.


----------



## EndeavourDK

This one was a bit of a gamble. Also on the Sellers pictures it was difficult to see what was going on behind the crystal, but after over 3 weeks waiting I had today a chance to reveal what was behind it ..... b-)

For me the gamble paid off ...... :-! The sunburst-dial needs obviously a clean and is, apart from some aging cracks, in very good condition. Same with the case, the worn bezel camouflages the in nice condition case behind it. 

I'm not sure if the marriage of the dial & the case is legit, but I do have already some nice partners for each of them :-d


----------



## Odessa200

bpmurray said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one today. Quite happy �� Not easy to find a Vympel in a good state.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, especially with the early movement! I like these more unusual Vympel dials.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes many are with the pentagon logos...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Meranom FINALLY had the clear caseback with the big glass in stock, so l grabbed 3 of them. About 2 months ago they had the one with the little glass in stock so l ordered 2 of them. But really don't like the little glass caseback as much.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Meranom FINALLY had the clear caseback with the big glass in stock, so l grabbed 3 of them. About 2 months ago they had the one with the little glass in stock so l ordered 2 of them. But really don't like the little glass caseback as much. Wish they had the "Antarctica" caseback in stock so l could have got one.

View attachment 14246073


----------



## 24h

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Meranom FINALLY had the clear caseback with the big glass in stock, so l grabbed 3 of them. About 2 months ago they had the one with the little glass in stock so l ordered 2 of them. But really don't like the little glass caseback as much. Wish they had the "Antarctica" caseback in stock so l could have got one.
> 
> View attachment 14246073


Oh yeah...those small glass casebacks aren't very cool. I will take one off your hands and "dispose" of it properly. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Eric M

I got a big box of stuff from a friend. I don't remember buying all of these.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Eric M said:


> I got a big box of stuff from a friend. I don't remember buying all of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


. Nice!


----------



## stevarad

new arrival..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

This arrived today, I am proud of this purchase..... $75.00 shipped! seller did not have papers, box or band.
I don't care I have wanted one of these for a while now! sharp looking watch with the carbon fiber band.


----------



## jimzilla

stevarad said:


> something with transparent caseback.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Beautiful, I got one each as well but now I have to build a fancy watch to do the movement justice.


----------



## jimzilla

24h said:


> I'm still waiting for a transparent caseback for manual wind Vostoks :-(


You could always go with a sternkreuz U362325 if you wanted plastic?


----------



## EndeavourDK

Managed to get this allegedly and indeed new looking ** 74 case (** featured in the 2001 catalogue, at least it looks like the case I just bought) with the "Communication troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation" dial.
The box does not as suspected, and confirmed by comrade Avidfan, belong to this watch. However the price paid was accordingly and therefor it comes as a bonus ;-)
As can be seen in the 2001 catalogue, some watches still have the older bigger-crown, some watches have already the smaller crown. I have no idea when the ** 74 case was introduced; most likely somewhere in between 1993 and / or in 2001 :think: The hands do have the "long-lume" which is, as I understood, correct.
Anyway, it looks good on the pictures ....... now the waiting game has started 

Edit: ** It's not a 74 case, as comrade Avidfan explains below, it's an "unknown" ....... How lucky can I be :-s


----------



## Avidfan

EndeavourDK said:


> Managed to get this allegedly and indeed new looking 74 case (featured in the 2001 catalogue, at least it looks like the case I just bought) with the "Communication troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation" dial.


Not a type 74 case, your case is described in the database sticky as the "asymmetrical" and it's still an unknown case type.

Here's the image from the same database sticky showing the type 74 case which also matches the 2001 catalogue


----------



## Leon O

Today I bought the bright blue Zissou Vostok. It should arrive on Monday,


----------



## bpmurray

This lovely pair just arrived together this morning:


----------



## dutchassasin

bpmurray said:


> This lovely pair just arrived together this morning:


OH my , top notch catch on the both of em !!


----------



## Victory Pants

Arrived yesterday. I removed the deer hide strap to keep it preserved. I think this Haviston Zulu is a great fit. I'm honestly getting far more joy out of this thing than I expected. I knew it was going to be nice, but..damn!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

bpmurray said:


> This lovely pair just arrived together this morning:
> 
> View attachment 14265555


Oh yes! That's certainly a parcel worth opening. Congratulations.

Cheers...


----------



## arkitec

Second vintage watch purchase in my life!

I have spent almost the entire week reading this forum :S


----------



## stevarad

arkitec said:


> Second vintage watch purchase in my life!
> 
> I have spent almost the entire week reading this forum :S
> 
> View attachment 14266347
> 
> View attachment 14266355


I have the same watch. Very beautiful and very elegant. Congratulations.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## arkitec

stevarad said:


> I have the same watch. Very beautiful and very elegant. Congratulations.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks! It is nice but I am a bit suspicious if the dial is original. The second hand seems to be painted red but that's okay to me.


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> stevarad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same watch. Very beautiful and very elegant. Congratulations.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is nice but I am a bit suspicious if the dial is original. The second hand seems to be painted red but that's okay to me.
Click to expand...

Dial seems to be fine. It is clearly not the famous reproduction dial. The Seconds hand is painted red. It was actually a trend in the 70. People would go and ask the watchmaster to paint it red 🙂.


----------



## bpmurray

Odessa200 said:


> Dial seems to be fine. It is clearly not the famous reproduction dial. The Seconds hand is painted red. It was actually a trend in the 70. People would go and ask the watchmaster to paint it red &#55357;&#56898;.


I think the red seconds hand is original. Here is the catalog photo, where it appears to me that the seconds hand is a different shade than the hour and minutes hands. I don't know how to interpret the parts codes, so no help there. I've seen enough of these with the same mostly degraded red seconds hands that I'd be surprised if this was a trend rather than factory produced.


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> Dial seems to be fine. It is clearly not the famous reproduction dial. The Seconds hand is painted red. It was actually a trend in the 70. People would go and ask the watchmaster to paint it red &#55357;&#56898;.





bpmurray said:


> I think the red seconds hand is original. Here is the catalog photo, where it appears to me that the seconds hand is a different shade than the hour and minutes hands. I don't know how to interpret the parts codes, so no help there. I've seen enough of these with the same mostly degraded red seconds hands that I'd be surprised if this was a trend rather than factory produced.
> 
> View attachment 14266521


I am happy that the dial is original and whether the hand was coloured not does not bother me. In fact, I kind of like this aesthetic and to me it's no too "heavy handed" in terms of a modification. There are so many dials and versions of these that I've spent so many hours comparing and looking. Thankfully like many of you here on this forum have organized and collected great information.


----------



## Odessa200

bpmurray said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial seems to be fine. It is clearly not the famous reproduction dial. The Seconds hand is painted red. It was actually a trend in the 70. People would go and ask the watchmaster to paint it red ��.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the red seconds hand is original. Here is the catalog photo, where it appears to me that the seconds hand is a different shade than the hour and minutes hands. I don't know how to interpret the parts codes, so no help there. I've seen enough of these with the same mostly degraded red seconds hands that I'd be surprised if this was a trend rather than factory produced.
> 
> View attachment 14266521
Click to expand...

Last 3 rows. /3 means Gold. Digits before / are codes for hour, minute and second hands. So all hands are Gold.


----------



## stevarad

Bought it just minute ago. Still in a car )) Condition: Perfetoooooo









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## arkitec

stevarad said:


> Bought it just minute ago. Still in a car )) Condition: Perfetoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Looks great with the orange band! What model is that?


----------



## stevarad

arkitec said:


> Looks great with the orange band! What model is that?


Famous raketa UFO. This one with mark of qualty of USSR.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mr_grey

Got around to cleaning up a few watches that arrived over last month.

Does anyone have any info on the watch gave with oil rig? I'm guessing its a celebration for 30 years of something?

And the other watch has a cracked glass which I'm trying to locate replacement for, but haven't had much luck. It looks smaller than an anphib or komandanski. If any one has any idea!?

-Tristan









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

mr_grey said:


> Does anyone have any info on the watch gave with oil rig? I'm guessing its a celebration for 30 years of something?


30 years of the Thermal Power Plant 1 in Nizhnekamsk, Republic of Tatartsan.

From the Russian Wikipedia:



> *Приказом Министра энергетики и электрификации СССР № 60 от 14 апреля 1967 года Нижнекамская ТЭЦ-1 введена в число действующих электростанций страны. *
> 
> (By order of the Minister of Energy and Electrification of the USSR No. 60 of April 14, 1967, Nizhnekamsk CHPP-1 was added to the number of operating power plants in the country.)


----------



## bingobadgo

I just order this from Christopol. Hopefully delivery won't take too long.









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## mr_grey

wow. that's so cool, I love all these random commemorative faces!

Thanks Straight_time for the awesome info

-T


----------



## mr_grey

double post


----------



## arkitec

stevarad said:


> Famous raketa UFO. This one with mark of qualty of USSR.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Can you explain what you mean by mark of quality? Do you mean the logo in centre? I haven't seen that in many UFOs.


----------



## JC.Auck

arkitec said:


> Can you explain what you mean by mark of quality? Do you mean the logo in centre? I haven't seen that in many UFOs.


Economic competition between different companies and goods like we are used to today did not really exist in the USSR due to its planned economy. Therefore the state quality mark was a government indicator to customers that a product met or exceeded a particular set of standards. Quite interesting and I like seeing them on old Soviet watches, see below Wikipedia link for a bit more info.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_quality_mark_of_the_USSR


----------



## stevarad

arkitec said:


> Can you explain what you mean by mark of quality? Do you mean the logo in centre? I haven't seen that in many UFOs.


JC.Auck ecplained. I always see watches with that mark as advantage.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

bingobadgo said:


> I just order this from Christopol. Hopefully delivery won't take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Looks like the "old" 710 case with angles on the top. I prefer this one to the new one, which looks too similar to the 150. Please tell us what actual case it is when you receive it.


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Looks like the "old" 710 case with angles on the top. I prefer this one to the new one, which looks too similar to the 150. Please tell us what actual case it is when you receive it.


They still use old case photos, but deliver new one...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bingobadgo

Oh, I kind of like the shape in the photo. I will see what arrives.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. Works like a charm. I know about the red seconds hand and the black bezel debate but, given commonality, I think it is legit. Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## EndeavourDK

This near mint "Communication troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation" came in today. Opening the back-cover, it was obvious that it had never been off and the movement has never been touched since it left the factory :-!
Post Soviet, raised dial numbers, unknown case model, big bird back-cover ≥'95 (if I have that correct .....)


----------



## mr_grey

Decided my collection needed some vimpels in it. Got both below for very reasonable price.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haha

It's certainly easier to paint this Molnia than a Pobeda


----------



## EndeavourDK

A box full (10x) in plastic movement containers & sealed NOS (Soviet) 2414 movements b-)


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> A box full (10x) in plastic movement containers & sealed NOS (Soviet) 2414 movements


Nice!!!


----------



## mr_grey

OooOoo are they for a specific project?


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. I think I spent my 17$ well. The watch was not working but the dial is perfect. Hands were never taken off. As with most Soviet watches, all it takes is a few hours, lots of luck and lots of curses and the watch is back in business!!! This is what I call a ‘Soviet watch!’ 🙂


----------



## EndeavourDK

mr_grey said:


> OooOoo are they for a specific project?


No, but when you are into watch-repair and a good opportunity with good quality NOS movements out of the Soviet time passes, I'll jump on it. One never knows if there will be another chance and this cheap ... ;-)


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> A box full (10x) in plastic movement containers & sealed NOS (Soviet) 2414 movements b-)


Looks like you stumbled onto a treasure, you should be set for quite some time |>


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> A box full (10x) in plastic movement containers & sealed NOS (Soviet) 2414 movements b-)


Those dial washers are YUGE


----------



## eltwe

Been wanting to add a Big Zero to my collection for a while, and for some reason today was the day to pull the trigger!


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> They still use old case photos, but deliver new one...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


True for a lot of sellers.


----------



## colt

Komrades,

So I bought a strap from the Glorious People's Republic (the other one), and needed to find a watch for it. This is a totally normal way of functioning and you shouldn't judge me b-)







Obviously, it's a bit bondsy, and at first I was thinking maybe a sub-like hommage or whatever.
And I know what you're thinking: "Bro, you should slap a 020706 on that" (Yes, in my head, you all sound like college football players) and so I will, once I get it 








I also recently purchased these babies from favinov, to finish my Amphibia mod:


----------



## stevarad

colt said:


> Komrades,
> 
> So I bought a strap from the Glorious People's Republic (the other one), and needed to find a watch for it. This is a totally normal way of functioning and you shouldn't judge me b-)
> View attachment 14292697
> 
> Obviously, it's a bit bondsy, and at first I was thinking maybe a sub-like hommage or whatever.
> And I know what you're thinking: "Bro, you should slap a 020706 on that" (Yes, in my head, you all sound like college football players) and so I will, once I get it
> View attachment 14292705
> 
> 
> I also recently purchased these babies from favinov, to finish my Amphibia mod:
> View attachment 14292707
> View attachment 14292709


OMG, You really made my day with this post )))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Just arrived. Raketa.with jasper stone.dial.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Just arrived. Raketa.with jasper stone.dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


 nice one!


----------



## dutchassasin

stevarad said:


> Just arrived. Raketa.with jasper stone.dial.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


A seriously nice find !!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Амфибия Классика серии 96076


----------



## colt

colt said:


> I also recently purchased these babies from favinov, to finish my Amphibia mod:
> View attachment 14292707
> View attachment 14292709


I went weak and brought the amphi to a watchmaker to replace hands/face/crown (despite having all the tools on hand, I just didn't feel it).

for all you ch'timis out there (a ch'timi being a person living in the north of france): fives carillon will take care of that for you 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## digdug

Got my first few Vostoks in the mail this week! This is the first one that I decided to wear. Waiting on some tools to get in so I can check out the movement and see how Franken they are ha.


----------



## Luis965

Vostok 2428:


----------



## Odessa200

Luis965 said:


> Vostok 2428:


Love this one!


----------



## EndeavourDK

I couldn't find much wrong with this 470302 think so I went ahead and bought it. It's featured in the 1990 catalogue. I prefer the "untouched" watches so I've to see the real condition once it arrives, but at least the seller did not service or had it serviced.
If the sunburst dial turn out as it appears on the pictures .... than I'm very happy  Sorting out the minute hand and servicing the movement is not a big deal. Perhaps a new crystal :think:
We'll see .......


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> I couldn't find much wrong with this 470302 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I went ahead and bought it. It's featured in the 1990 catalogue. I prefer the "untouched" watches so I've to see the real condition once it arrives, but at least the seller did not service or had it serviced.
> If the sunburst dial turn out as it appears on the pictures .... than I'm very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorting out the minute hand and servicing the movement is not a big deal. Perhaps a new crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see .......


Nice! Looks new!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> Nice! Looks new!


Thanks, but I hope it isn't :-d


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. A bit worn down but it’s ok. Getting this watch in mint condition is super $$$....


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> Got this one today. A bit worn down but it's ok. Getting this watch in mint condition is super $$$....


Please post your restoration, preferably with comments (tips & tricks), in the Before&After thread. So we can all learn from each other ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/before-after-4552677.html

Thanks :-!


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one today. A bit worn down but it's ok. Getting this watch in mint condition is super $$$....
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your restoration, preferably with comments (tips & tricks), in the Before&After thread. So we can all learn from each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/before-after-4552677.html
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Will do if there will be something to brag about. Restoring such dial is out of my comfort zone. Will service movement. Will clean the case. Maybe slight polish. Will polish off big scratches on the crystal. Will see what will happen.


----------



## stadiou

Not really today's purchase - more like today's arrival from the Ukraine. Seems to be a decent example of a copper dial Pobeda. Never seen one with the later 2MchZ symbol on the movement like this one has despite the 2-58 date. Replacement bridge perhaps?


----------



## stadiou

Update - apparently either logo could be found in 1958.


----------



## coldethey

Bought a antimagnetic vostok for my buddy's wedding. Overall I think it looks great, although it seems a couple of the numbers/indices are slightly misaligned (but maybe that's the domed plexiglass/stickers which I haven't taken off/my personal hallucinations playing with me)

Anyways, I hope he'll enjoy it! I've only ever seen him wear g shocks before this; however, I believe this will be a good replacement and hopefully inspire him to get into the world of watches.


----------



## stevarad

coldethey said:


> Bought a antimagnetic vostok for my buddy's wedding. Overall I think it looks great, although it seems a couple of the numbers/indices are slightly misaligned (but maybe that's the domed plexiglass/stickers which I haven't taken off/my personal hallucinations playing with me)
> 
> Anyways, I hope he'll enjoy it! I've only ever seen him wear g shocks before this; however, I believe this will be a good replacement and hopefully inspire him to get into the world of watches.


Great present. Put later, after wedding, story about that in thread "watches for dear people". And tell us about reaction.

Oh, and I also have this watch. It is beautiful, and numbers are not misaligned. Just illusion because of plexiglass. This is one of nicest SE watches.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

My box with Belgium Chocolates, sorry with my NOS Soviet 2414 Chocolates in their original box & wrapping did arrive today


----------



## stevarad

What are you plans with those movements?

BTW great chocolate.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

stevarad said:


> What are you plans with those movements?
> 
> BTW great chocolate.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


How often does one get the chance to buy a box full of new Soviet movements of excellent quality still in their original wrapping :think:
I'm not in a hurry, in time they will be used .....I do have plenty of spare Komandirskie 34 & Amphibian 020 housings. When I stumble over a nice CCCP dial, another watch is born :-!


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> How often does one get the chance to buy a box full of new Soviet movements of excellent quality still in their original wrapping :think:
> I'm not in a hurry, in time they will be used .....I do have plenty of spare Komandirskie 34 & Amphibian 020 housings. When I stumble over a nice CCCP dial, another watch is born :-!


I envy you. Enjoy in process 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

Bought begin 2017 this NOS Pojot "Sport", serviced it and sold it to a friend of mine ............ now two years later I had regrets o| and bought it back from him (been in a drawer and still unused) !!
I'll probably never sell it again b-)

According to Polmax3133 in 1H 1992 only briefly produced with "Made in USSR" on the dial. It has a different bezel design .....

I'm glad it comes "back home" !! :-!


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> Bought begin 2017 this NOS Pojot "Sport", serviced it and sold it to a friend of mine ............ now two years later I had regrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bought it back from him (been in a drawer and still unused) !!
> I'll probably never sell it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Polmax3133 in 1H 1992 only briefly produced with "Made in USSR" on the dial. It has a different bezel design .....
> 
> I'm glad it comes "back home" !!


Love this one!!


----------



## Odessa200

Got 2 Raketas 🙂


----------



## system11

Because I am a mad fool, I have ordered a Raketa "Russian Code" (0224), and the new Amphibia (0256). Let's hope the experience is smoother than I had with my Copernicus.


----------



## dutchassasin

system11 said:


> Because I am a mad fool, I have ordered a Raketa "Russian Code" (0224), and the new Amphibia (0256). Let's hope the experience is smoother than I had with my Copernicus.


After all the bad luck you had with the copernicus and the dodgy ebay sellers i hope this time it will go alright.


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Got 2 Raketas 🙂


That world timer is 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## system11

dutchassasin said:


> After all the bad luck you had with the copernicus and the dodgy ebay sellers i hope this time it will go alright.


Thankfully I got all my money back in the end and did manage to buy one Atom. The misaligned marker bothers me a little bit but these seem completely unobtainable. I wish I'd known about them when they were a current model! The new Amphibia has a mermaid on the rotor, looks like the model number changed recently.


----------



## arkitec

Waiting 3-4 weeks for these to arrive


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> Bought begin 2017 this NOS Pojot "Sport", serviced it and sold it to a friend of mine ............ now two years later I had regrets o| and bought it back from him (been in a drawer and still unused) !!
> I'll probably never sell it again b-)
> 
> According to Polmax3133 in 1H 1992 only briefly produced with "Made in USSR" on the dial. It has a different bezel design .....
> 
> I'm glad it comes "back home" !! :-!


WOW, I love it!
What were you thinking when you sold it? Good thing your friend kept it safe ;-)


----------



## EndeavourDK

24h said:


> WOW, I love it!
> What were you thinking when you sold it? Good thing your friend kept it safe ;-)


Indeed, with so many things, looking back, I wonder ...... what was I thinking ??? :-s

Will I ever get "wise" ? :roll:


----------



## elcogollero

Just bought this Mir








And for anyone interested the seller seems to be selling from his private collection and has some nice soviet watches https://www.ebay.es/sch/uk-borzy/m....e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## EndeavourDK

BTW; serviced one 2414 out of my NOS Soviet chocolate box (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-288.html#post49395731 ), it was a none-runner due to the dried in oil, but now it runs literally as new :-!
No time to clean my nose, nine more to go :-d


----------



## dutchassasin

Bought this cool dirskie from Mr. Murray.


----------



## haha

elcogollero said:


> And for anyone interested the seller seems to be selling from his private collection and has some nice soviet watches https://www.ebay.es/sch/uk-borzy/m....e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


I've always seen him on ebay and he sells lots of counterfeit (sputnik, de luxe...).


----------



## fliegerchrono

Bought this lovely Titanium 426 case from @dutchassasin









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

fliegerchrono said:


> Bought this lovely Titanium 426 case from @dutchassasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Nice!!!!


----------



## Neca

Got message today that my parcel arrived, couldn't wait to get back home from work and open it up! My first watch from Soviet era, famous Vostok precision! Made few photos of it but all photos are bad, it looks much better in person.  So far, i love it! Hope you guys like it too. Cheers!
















PS. I hope I got this right and that pictures will be visible, my first post ever on this site.


----------



## Odessa200

What a great watch! I want one like that (despite the fact I have one already). The state is superb!


----------



## jimzilla

I had a butload of Russian goodies arrive today!!! I got the blue sub watch cleaned up, looks nice, going to wear him to dinner tonight.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> I had a butload of Russian goodies arrive today!!! I got the blue sub watch cleaned up, looks nice, going to wear him to dinner tonight.


That 86 komandirskie on first photo looks fantastic.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

Do you see it? A more rare watch is hiding... and it is not Pobeda (it is 17 j) and it is not Zim (it is ChChZ). It does unfortunately has a shock proof balance instead of the old not shock proofed. 2 more people saw it as well but I saw it 1st and last 🙂. Will try make revive it. If not will be for parts.


----------



## miroman

Odessa200 said:


> Do you see it? A more rare watch is hiding... and it is not Pobeda (it is 17 j) and it is not Zim (it is ChChZ). It does unfortunately has a shock proof balance instead of the old not shock proofed. 2 more people saw it as well but I saw it 1st and last &#55357;&#56898;. Will try make revive it. If not will be for parts.


If you succeed to restore this 'Rubin', it will be for 'before and after' thread.
Yes, it's very rare model. But unfortunately the condition is unrecoverable.


----------



## Odessa200

miroman said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it? A more rare watch is hiding... and it is not Pobeda (it is 17 j) and it is not Zim (it is ChChZ). It does unfortunately has a shock proof balance instead of the old not shock proofed. 2 more people saw it as well but I saw it 1st and last ��. Will try make revive it. If not will be for parts.
> 
> 
> 
> If you succeed to restore this 'Rubin', it will be for 'before and after' thread.
> Yes, it's very rare model. But unfortunately the condition is unrecoverable.
Click to expand...

🙂. I agree. The state is bad. But, hey, I paid $5... I am for sure not going to try to restore the dial. A bit of cleaning, fixing movement, etc. Will paint hands red. If I end up with a working Rubin for $5 even with a beat up dial I will be happy 🙂. Got a few Saturns as well. Maybe will borrow the crystal with the lens from one.


----------



## Odessa200

Got this beauty from bpmurray. He is pruning his collection so check out his offerings on ebay (bpmurr5). Quality guaranteed. End of the shameless plug for my new friend


----------



## joecool

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## EndeavourDK

Another $16 project ...... maybe it can be salvaged or else for parts :roll:
Dial doesn't look too bad (a best guess ;-) ) and perhaps it has a SU 2416b under the hood ? :think:


----------



## dutchassasin

EndeavourDK said:


> Another $16 project ...... maybe it can be salvaged or else for parts :roll:
> Dial doesn't look too bad (a best guess ;-) ) and perhaps it has a SU 2416b under the hood ? :think:


New crystal and your set!


----------



## EndeavourDK

dutchassasin said:


> New crystal and your set!


Next to a service, but yes that's were I'm hoping for !


----------



## dinkan

Vostok Desert Shield


----------



## Ckdo92

Went on a shopping spree! Will be eagerly waiting for those


----------



## Kamburov

Not much time for watches lately, but got tempted yesterday. A friend running an antique shop got a lot of 4 watches for me, ridiculously cheap. Some nice Slava and Poljot that I won't bother you with, but the other two are real virgin beauties. Both new and never used, spent all their lifes in a drawer. Still have the tags on them, or what's left of the tags. Cleaned the dust and just sat there, admiring.
Ivan


----------



## DJW GB

Kamburov said:


> Not much time for watches lately, but got tempted yesterday. A friend running an antique shop got a lot of 4 watches for me, ridiculously cheap. Some nice Slava and Poljot that I won't bother you with, but the other two are real virgin beauties. Both new and never used, spent all their lifes in a drawer. Still have the tags on them, or what's left of the tags. Cleaned the dust and just sat there, admiring.
> Ivan
> View attachment 14332243


Beautiful , what a great catch.

Billy super duper


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Not much time for watches lately, but got tempted yesterday. A friend running an antique shop got a lot of 4 watches for me, ridiculously cheap. Some nice Slava and Poljot that I won't bother you with, but the other two are real virgin beauties. Both new and never used, spent all their lifes in a drawer. Still have the tags on them, or what's left of the tags. Cleaned the dust and just sat there, admiring.
> Ivan


Beautiful watches ! A picture of the back, please ?
Oh, and thank you for not bothering us with these Slava and Poljot that we're so tired of seeing everyday :-d


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> Beautiful watches ! A picture of the back, please ?
> Oh, and thank you for not bothering us with these Slava and Poljot that we're so tired of seeing everyday :-d


  Sure, my friend, there's the back view. May need some reoiling, but they work fine, so I won't touch them for now:








There's the whole pile I got from him, together with a Kienzle and an Aseikon (Ruhla) with a missing stem. Some cleanups and restorations for when I get some free time.


----------



## EndeavourDK

The 470302 watch which I bought about 14 days ago has arrived today. It was advertised as being used and it didn't look too bad on the sellers pictures. What I didn't expect was an untouched watch ! The housing has what only can be described as very minor storage scratches. The 2409 movement is absolute mint and untouched. The magnetic shield is as new and the rubber-seal, never been removed, was stuck to the housing. The dial has very minor "imperfection", more factory caused. It's only the lume of the minute-hand, else it would have been a mint NOS :-!
Now a service and trying to re-lume the hands with the same creamy color lume......

Happy camper in DK


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Sure, my friend, there's the back view. May need some reoiling, but they work fine, so I won't touch them for now:
> View attachment 14333827
> 
> 
> There's the whole pile I got from him, together with a Kienzle and an Aseikon (Ruhla) with a missing stem. Some cleanups and restorations for when I get some free time.


Thank you Ivan. But i wasn't very clear, i actually meant the case back (Molnjas often have interesting geometrical pattern on the back).
The Slava looks nice too.


----------



## Malakim

Just got this beautiful Buran Siberia today. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## system11

I grabbed one of the latest batch of Amphibia Neptune SEs from Meranom, the green one this time as I already have the 'pepsi'. Can't get over how good these are for the price, and the movements are brilliant, seems like half a rotor turn once the watch winds down is enough to get it running again - I don't have a single other automatic that starts up that quickly. My other Neptune SE is the same story, you can leave it untouched for a month and by the time you've put it on the wrist it'll already be running again.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Not watch related, but i got some D batteries. For the AM/FM radio and lantern in the event of a long power outage at the apartment.


----------



## stevarad

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Not watch related, but i got some D batteries. For the AM/FM radio and lantern in the event of a long power outage at the apartment.
> 
> View attachment 14357061


Preparation for zombie invasion?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha

Thanks to the poor aspect of the crystal i got this for a good price.








After a first cleaning session








I do worry about the effect of this worn bracelet on the skin though


----------



## EndeavourDK

I wish I just could polish them up  ....... no, I like to dig deeper in & learn all about the Vostok 2234 movements and their technical challenges. How better to learn than getting some scrappers back to life? For next to no money very valuable lessons can be obtained ;-)
Apart from that, a nice source for parts ...... b-)


----------



## stevarad

this arrived today...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Utva_56

@ Stevarad

Some photos "under the blanket".
Mujo and Fata joke.
Is it a good value for the price?.


----------



## stevarad

It shines very well. So visible at night.

Money - value? Time will tell. For now, I am very pleased. It could stand very proudly next to some breitling, that is the feel how this watch is build.

Inside is decorated, with blue screws and geneva stripes on rotor, 2416 movement. + 10 sec for this one day. It is good, but it can be better, so I'll try with regulation.Under 5 sec should be easy goal.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK

A 8bar (120 psi) water-filter housing to test the water tightness of Amphibians ..... this test is good for a depth of say 60 - 80 mtrs, but who's is going beyond those depths anyway? The limit for a normal recreation diver with normal air is 40 mtr. This test will for sure prove if the watch is snorkeling / swimming-pool proof 
This water-filter housing idea is based upon the DIY idea of comrade Quiller :-!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/if-its-happy-birthday-lets-do-now-5005741.html

I ordered a smaller filter-housing (86x211x58mm) as comrade Quiller in the hope that it will be enough for a watch will fit in :roll:

The same test with professional equipment can also be seen by the watchmaker Richard Perrett as from the 17:57 minute mark: 



. If you want to see how it all can go wrong, watch the video from the beginning :-d


----------



## system11

Could not resist one with this dial at this price:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-Mens-KOMANDIRSKIE-VOSTOK-811163-NEW/254144016488


----------



## mr_grey

Just go something different, couple of nice open face pocket watches.

I really love the aged look of the molnija.

-Tristan









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov-74

I just got this Ostwock for 16 shipped on Ebay. I wasn't even sure what I bought until Avidfan gave me some much needed info. If anyone has any suggestions on what leather watch band would match the gold plated case I would appreciate it.


----------



## il giramondo

I bought this classy looking Raketa last month and finally got around to putting a band on it. I thought the green and cream colors would look nice with a green suit.


----------



## Ckdo92

Christmas came early today - hopefully not franken as well :-D


----------



## Ckdo92

Christmas came early today - hopefully not franken as well :-D
View attachment 14367669


----------



## arkitec

I just bought this quartz watch. Since I discovered the world of vintage mechanical, I thought I would never buy quartz again. But here I am with this purchase ... I feel I paid way too much but it's just so strange in a good way. I feel I will always over pay for quartz if I can get mechanical instead, which seems to be "more for the money"? Any one have idea of time or catalogue showing this? I'm guessing 90s?


----------



## il giramondo

arkitec said:


> I just bought this quartz watch. Since I discovered the world of vintage mechanical, I thought I would never buy quartz again. But here I am with this purchase ... I feel I paid way too much but it's just so strange in a good way. I feel I will always over pay for quartz if I can get mechanical instead, which seems to be "more for the money"? Any one have idea of time or catalogue showing this? I'm guessing 90s?
> 
> View attachment 14375259
> 
> View attachment 14375261


I wouldn't care if it ran on petrol.....I'd buy that watch!


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> I just bought this quartz watch. Since I discovered the world of vintage mechanical, I thought I would never buy quartz again. But here I am with this purchase ... I feel I paid way too much but it's just so strange in a good way. I feel I will always over pay for quartz if I can get mechanical instead, which seems to be "more for the money"? Any one have idea of time or catalogue showing this? I'm guessing 90s?
> 
> View attachment 14375259
> 
> View attachment 14375261


Late 80s. Here is the catalog from 1989.


----------



## javyn

Had my Blue Scuba 060 since about 2012 or 2013, but decided to change things up and got several cheap NATOs. Been having it on a 316L solid oyster bracelet









And got it on a camo NATO now. Also have a Bond stripe NATO and one with blue and orange stripes, but am waiting for my blue and orange bezels to come in from Meranom before I try those straps on. For now, I'm happy with my half-assed Ratnik


----------



## system11

I hope I made the right dice rolls here.. I just bought two Poljot Vulcans. One has an olympic dial which seems hard to find in good condition (and in fact even this one has the start of corrosion to the dial edge), and the other has the proper olympic Vulcan bracelet.


----------



## javyn

Go figure, just my luck. After I bought all this crap for my Scuba Dude, it broke last night. I have no idea what happened. The minute hand is loose and spins around when I move the watch, and when I shake it, it feels like all the internals are just jostling around now. Oh well...I wonder if I should even bother spending money to have it repaired.



javyn said:


> Had my Blue Scuba 060 since about 2012 or 2013, but decided to change things up and got several cheap NATOs. Been having it on a 316L solid oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got it on a camo NATO now. Also have a Bond stripe NATO and one with blue and orange stripes, but am waiting for my blue and orange bezels to come in from Meranom before I try those straps on. For now, I'm happy with my half-assed Ratnik


----------



## Odessa200

javyn said:


> Go figure, just my luck. After I bought all this crap for my Scuba Dude, it broke last night. I have no idea what happened. The minute hand is loose and spins around when I move the watch, and when I shake it, it feels like all the internals are just jostling around now. Oh well...I wonder if I should even bother spending money to have it repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> javyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my Blue Scuba 060 since about 2012 or 2013, but decided to change things up and got several cheap NATOs. Been having it on a 316L solid oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got it on a camo NATO now. Also have a Bond stripe NATO and one with blue and orange stripes, but am waiting for my blue and orange bezels to come in from Meranom before I try those straps on. For now, I'm happy with my half-assed Ratnik
Click to expand...

New one? Vintage? Warranty?


----------



## Odessa200

Got those 2 Raketas today. ‘50 years of revolution’ has a replaced crown. The amphibia seems to be all original stainless steel. What do you think?


----------



## thewatchadude

The Amphibia looks fine to me. It looks very much like mine, except that yours has lume in much better condition and I had to switch the orange bezel from a cheap quarz as the original one had lost its color.


----------



## arkitec

Haven't seen much about Zaria or movement 2401 but the dial and case design looks great to me so I just bought it  I hope it's a good one. Now the wait for its arrival.


----------



## James_




----------



## Olciakk

arkitec said:


> Haven't seen much about Zaria or movement 2401 but the dial and case design looks great to me so I just bought it  I hope it's a good one. Now the wait for its arrival.


Twins 

I bought mine for 30PLN (about 8$)


----------



## arkitec

Olciakk said:


> Twins
> 
> I bought mine for 30PLN (about 8$)


Nice! Where did you get yours?


----------



## Olciakk

On Polish local auction site (allegro). Nobody cares about woman watches, so sometimes I get nice finds for little cost 

For the moment I own 100+ watches, most of them are Soviet Zaria, Chaika, Slava and Luch.


arkitec said:


> Nice! Where did you get yours?


----------



## arkitec

Olciakk said:


> On Polish local auction site (allegro). Nobody cares about woman watches, so sometimes I get nice finds for little cost
> 
> For the moment I own 100+ watches, most of them are Soviet Zaria, Chaika, Slava and Luch.


Very nice collection! I wish I had a local auction like that! Now I feel I got cheated on eBay D:


----------



## Olciakk

arkitec said:


> Very nice collection! I wish I had a local auction like that! Now I feel I got cheated on eBay D:


How much did you spend on Zaria?

Every watch is worth as much as you want to spend on it.


----------



## A320

Couple of fun watches. Presents for later in the year.


----------



## arkitec

Olciakk said:


> How much did you spend on Zaria?
> 
> Every watch is worth as much as you want to spend on it.


50usd


----------



## Odessa200

Got the Sniper today. 🙂 thanks to another forum member.


----------



## vintorez

I was just browsing the bay, not really intending to buy anything, but I stumbled on this Raketa and just had to have it. I've never seen anything like it. Looks like the crown's been replaced at some point (compared with the version on Dashiell's site below) but the rest looks pretty good to my eye.

If anyone has more information on this thing please let me know.


----------



## haha

vintorez said:


> I was just browsing the bay, not really intending to buy anything, but I stumbled on this Raketa and just had to have it. I've never seen anything like it. Looks like the crown's been replaced at some point (compared with the version on Dashiell's site below) but the rest looks pretty good to my eye.
> 
> If anyone has more information on this thing please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 14394957


Good news for you : your fun Raketa has the correct crown, Dashiell's watch doesn't.

Here's my red one :
View attachment 14395115


There are also yellow and blue versions. A member of the forum has several of them, but i can't remember who...


----------



## stevarad

what a beautiful watches!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vintorez

haha said:


> Good news for you : your fun Raketa has the correct crown, Dashiell's watch doesn't.
> 
> Here's my red one :
> 
> There are also yellow and blue versions. A member of the forum has several of them, but i can't remember who...


Oh wow, that's really cool. That red one looks great. Maybe I'll have to try collect them all in future.


----------



## Odessa200

Do not hate me. Seriously. Don’t. 🙂

NOS 31659 with matching papers. 
NOS Poljot Amphibia w/o papers. 
Both serviced. 
The parcel bounced between 2 states for 4 days for no reason but finally found its way to my house. Now I can relax and enjoy the weekend. 
Time to celebrate!!!!


----------



## dutchassasin

Odessa200 said:


> Do not hate me. Seriously. Don't. &#55357;&#56898;
> The parcel bounced between 2 states for 4 days for no reason but finally found its way to my house. Now I can relax and enjoy the weekend.
> Time to celebrate!!!!


Amazing catch! wow


----------



## elsoldemayo

Beauties, wear them in good health!


----------



## dutchassasin

well a low buy it now price coupled with some beers..


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Do not hate me. Seriously. Don't. ?
> 
> NOS 31659 with matching papers.
> NOS Poljot Amphibia w/o papers.
> Both serviced.
> The parcel bounced between 2 states for 4 days for no reason but finally found its way to my house. Now I can relax and enjoy the weekend.
> Time to celebrate!!!!


I hate you. Sorry, but hate You double.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

dutchassasin said:


> well a low buy it now price coupled with some beers..
> 
> View attachment 14396781


Wow. This is a good one!


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not hate me. Seriously. Don't. ?
> 
> NOS 31659 with matching papers.
> NOS Poljot Amphibia w/o papers.
> Both serviced.
> The parcel bounced between 2 states for 4 days for no reason but finally found its way to my house. Now I can relax and enjoy the weekend.
> Time to celebrate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you. Sorry, but hate You double.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

?


----------



## vintorez

vintorez said:


> I was just browsing the bay, not really intending to buy anything, but I stumbled on this Raketa and just had to have it. I've never seen anything like it. Looks like the crown's been replaced at some point (compared with the version on Dashiell's site below) but the rest looks pretty good to my eye.


Welp, I guess I spoke too soon. Seller just cancelled the order and refunded me the money with no explanation.


----------



## stevarad

vintorez said:


> Welp, I guess I spoke too soon. Seller just cancelled the order and refunded me the money with no explanation.


Can you make offical ebay dispute?

I had also not good experience with one seller, and now I feel bad and angry because I did not make offical dispute.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch

A simple ЛУЧ 71721584 with proper IV numeral. Arrived yesterday.

I'm hoping that luch will roll out black version 71721584 at some point. Currently not available :-(


----------



## DJW GB

Well not sure if this is genuine (I suspect not) but the price swayed me £23 and I kept meaning to get one. Keeping great time so far. Thoughts good or bad welcome.










Billy super duper


----------



## bingobadgo

arkitec said:


> Haven't seen much about Zaria or movement 2401 but the dial and case design looks great to me so I just bought it  I hope it's a good one. Now the wait for its arrival.


I love that linen dial!

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## Kane_

First time using the mobile site so apologies in advance for any formatting issues.

I picked this beauty up in a Slovakian pawn store for 15 Euros today. I thought the dial was in great shape and I loved the look of it. I can change the hour and minute hand positions but it will not wind and seconds doesn't run. The crown is in good shape, as is the face of the watch. I have not yet looked at the movement. The bracelet is very cheap and clearly not factory. I suspect I'll have to swap out the movement but I want to improve my skills so perhaps this will be an opportunity to do so. In the meantime, one of my goals for this trip to Eastern Europe was to find an old Soviet watch so I'm glad I accomplished it. Feedback on the wisdom of buying a broken watch, and the amount I paid for it, welcome.


----------



## Odessa200

Kane_ said:


> First time using the mobile site so apologies in advance for any formatting issues.
> 
> I picked this beauty up in a Slovakian pawn store for 15 Euros today. I thought the dial was in great shape and I loved the look of it. I can change the hour and minute hand positions but it will not wind and seconds doesn't run. The crown is in good shape, as is the face of the watch. I have not yet looked at the movement. The bracelet is very cheap and clearly not factory. I suspect I'll have to swap out the movement but I want to improve my skills so perhaps this will be an opportunity to do so. In the meantime, one of my goals for this trip to Eastern Europe was to find an old Soviet watch so I'm glad I accomplished it. Feedback on the wisdom of buying a broken watch, and the amount I paid for it, welcome.
> 
> View attachment 14405311


Welcome to the forum! I think you did well. I would be tempted to pay 15$ for just this funky bracelet ?. The photo is not of a good quality but looks like a well preserved watch (and you say it is good). This watch is not hard to service. You maybe be able to find a working correct movement for this watch for another 10-15$ (working watch in bad cosmetic state). You also can find these working and in acceptable state for 35-50$. So I think paying 15$ is a good move especially if you want to practice watch repair to some degree. Good and interesting and affordable project. You may end up with a good looking and working watch for just $15. Lets see what is inside ?


----------



## mr_grey

DJW GB said:


> Well not sure if this is genuine (I suspect not) but the price swayed me £23 and I kept meaning to get one. Keeping great time so far. Thoughts good or bad welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


Not sure abour genuine or not but your dial is in immaculate condition. Here is mine of the same. I found it on ebay called Rose of wind.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kane_

I've attached a movement shot as well. Apologies for quality/ missed focus these are all mobile shots. I'm still quite new to opening my watches so shucking it like an oyster three Pilsner Urquells in was an adventure. Whether or not I've revealed anything interesting with this picture I have no idea but I look forward to learning more and finding out!


----------



## Odessa200

Kane_ said:


> I've attached a movement shot as well. Apologies for quality/ missed focus these are all mobile shots. I'm still quite new to opening my watches so shucking it like an oyster three Pilsner Urquells in was an adventure. Whether or not I've revealed anything interesting with this picture I have no idea but I look forward to learning more and finding out!
> 
> View attachment 14405723


Soviet watches are super fun 🙂. The watch is a Raketa (at least the dial) but the movement is a Pobeda by 2MChZ. A franken watch. Now, you have a choice: try to fix this movement and have this running franken or replace this broken movement with a Raketa movement and try get complete Raketa watch.

I think, this is how this Raketa watch supposed to look. Check the hands. 
Maybe easier to build a Pobeda out of this watch 🙂


----------



## haha

Here is the correct Raketa fitting this dial:

Gold








Chrome








Your watch is a Pobeda with a Raketa dial probably glued on the movement. You can see on your first picture that the dial is actually too small for the case.
It won't be easy or money saving to try and fix that yourself. If you're still in the city where you bought it (Bratislava ?), i'd try to return it.
Or, as suggested above, buy the right Raketa, cheap with a poor dial and replace it by yours (though it probably doesn't have "legs" anymore).
Otherwise, well, you only lost 15 euros...


----------



## Kane_

haha said:


> Here is the correct Raketa fitting this dial:
> 
> Gold
> View attachment 14406315
> 
> 
> Chrome
> View attachment 14406317
> 
> 
> Your watch is a Pobeda with a Raketa dial probably glued on the movement. You can see on your first picture that the dial is actually too small for the case.
> It won't be easy or money saving to try and fix that yourself. If you're still in the city where you bought it (Bratislava ?), i'd try to return it.
> Or, as suggested above, buy the right Raketa, cheap with a poor dial and replace it by yours (though it probably doesn't have "legs" anymore).
> Otherwise, well, you only lost 15 euros...


Thanks to yourself and Odessa for the informative replies. I'll play around with it when I'm back in the States and potentially see If I can franken something together. I've eyed the sub second Pobedas (particularly the military dial ones) on Oatman's site for some time now so I'm quite amused to gave aquired my first in this way. Working or not, I'm glad to have it as a souvenir. I brought it in Kosice but I'm in Pobrad now. I'll potentially be in Budapest later in the week so I may see some more watches there. If anyone knows of good markets this side of civilization let me know.


----------



## Kane_

haha said:


> Here is the correct Raketa fitting this dial:
> 
> Gold
> View attachment 14406315
> 
> 
> Chrome
> View attachment 14406317
> 
> 
> Your watch is a Pobeda with a Raketa dial probably glued on the movement. You can see on your first picture that the dial is actually too small for the case.
> It won't be easy or money saving to try and fix that yourself. If you're still in the city where you bought it (Bratislava ?), i'd try to return it.
> Or, as suggested above, buy the right Raketa, cheap with a poor dial and replace it by yours (though it probably doesn't have "legs" anymore).
> Otherwise, well, you only lost 15 euros...


Thanks to yourself and Odessa for the informative replies. I'll play around with it when I'm back in the States and potentially see If I can franken something together. I've eyed the sub second Pobedas (particularly the military dial ones) on Oatman's site for some time now so I'm quite amused to gave aquired my first in this way. Working or not, I'm glad to have it as a souvenir. I brought it in Kosice but I'm in Pobrad now. I'll potentially be in Budapest later in the week so I may see some more watches there. If anyone knows of good markets this side of civilization let me know.


----------



## Odessa200

Kane_ said:


> haha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the correct Raketa fitting this dial:
> 
> Gold
> View attachment 14406315
> 
> 
> Chrome
> View attachment 14406317
> 
> 
> Your watch is a Pobeda with a Raketa dial probably glued on the movement. You can see on your first picture that the dial is actually too small for the case.
> It won't be easy or money saving to try and fix that yourself. If you're still in the city where you bought it (Bratislava ?), i'd try to return it.
> Or, as suggested above, buy the right Raketa, cheap with a poor dial and replace it by yours (though it probably doesn't have "legs" anymore).
> Otherwise, well, you only lost 15 euros...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to yourself and Odessa for the informative replies. I'll play around with it when I'm back in the States and potentially see If I can franken something together. I've eyed the sub second Pobedas (particularly the military dial ones) on Oatman's site for some time now so I'm quite amused to gave aquired my first in this way. Working or not, I'm glad to have it as a souvenir. I brought it in Kosice but I'm in Pobrad now. I'll potentially be in Budapest later in the week so I may see some more watches there. If anyone knows of good markets this side of civilization let me know.
Click to expand...

You are welcome. Haha is more correct. I by mistake had included later versions of this watch with the center second hand. Haha got the earlier versions with the sub second hand. 
Agree, that the dial is probably glued. So this watch has the Raketa dial and the rest looks like a Pobeda. Is that a franken made for sale or just an 'evolution' of a watch that just happened?... we may never know. Given that it is sold in a none working state at a local spot: I suspect a later ('evolution'). Could be an interesting artifact especially given this funky hand made bracelet. The old owner may be a handy man that built 1 watch out of 2 and made his own bracelet as well!


----------



## AaParker

I have one that's very similar to your dial and now they've made me curious if the case on mine is acceptable. I always thought it was. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## haha

AaParker said:


> I have one that's very similar to your dial and now they've made me curious if the case on mine is acceptable. I always thought it was. Thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 14406423


This variation is certainly fine too. Actually, the case is the same, only the bezel is different. Dashiell owns one in chrome version and black dial.


----------



## AaParker

Thank you very much! Yes, bezel. And I went and looked at the black and chrome version too. I can see it once it's pointed out. But I can never get there without some help though.  Some day I will; I hope. Working on it. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> AaParker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one that's very similar to your dial and now they've made me curious if the case on mine is acceptable. I always thought it was. Thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14406423
> 
> 
> 
> This variation is certainly fine too. Actually, the case is the same, only the bezel is different. Dashiell owns one in chrome version and black dial.
Click to expand...

I tend to agree but more strict people will say 'until you show me a catalog this is not a legit watch'. Normally this bezel is for Majak watch. That was also done at PChZ at the same time. Can some Raketas be made with this type bezel? Maybe. Do we have a proof (outside of some other collectors having one)?


----------



## Olciakk

Birthday gift from my love


----------



## SunnyOrange

Olciakk said:


> Birthday gift from my love


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> I tend to agree but more strict people will say 'until you show me a catalog this is not a legit watch'. Normally this bezel is for Majak watch. That was also done at PChZ at the same time. Can some Raketas be made with this type bezel? Maybe. Do we have a proof (outside of some other collectors having one)?


This case design was used on Mayak and Rossia, and maybe Raketa and Svet. Not much info on the latter. It's plausible, but hard to prove. My simple, honest answer is I don't know. Very nice watch, though, with a good gold-plated case that is hard to find (the bezel of these is not removable, I think, it's a solid back loader). 
Dashiell has a tremendous collection, but he's not perfect, you know. 
I too think it's a good, legit watch, but I can't back it up.
Ivan


----------



## AaParker

Kamburov said:


> This case design was used on Mayak and Rossia, and maybe Raketa and Svet. Not much info on the latter. It's plausible, but hard to prove. My simple, honest answer is I don't know. Very nice watch, though, with a good gold-plated case that is hard to find (the bezel of these is not removable, I think, it's a solid back loader).
> Dashiell has a tremendous collection, but he's not perfect, you know.
> I too think it's a good, legit watch, but I can't back it up.
> Ivan


Well, the seller did state It was rare ;-). You are correct, you cannot remove the bezel. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> I tend to agree but more strict people will say 'until you show me a catalog this is not a legit watch'. Normally this bezel is for Majak watch. That was also done at PChZ at the same time. Can some Raketas be made with this type bezel? Maybe. Do we have a proof (outside of some other collectors having one)?


Thank you. Maybe we will come up with some definitive proof! For me the search is part of the fun as there is so much to learn!


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree but more strict people will say 'until you show me a catalog this is not a legit watch'. Normally this bezel is for Majak watch. That was also done at PChZ at the same time. Can some Raketas be made with this type bezel? Maybe. Do we have a proof (outside of some other collectors having one)?
> 
> 
> 
> This case design was used on Mayak and Rossia, and maybe Raketa and Svet. Not much info on the latter. It's plausible, but hard to prove. My simple, honest answer is I don't know. Very nice watch, though, with a good gold-plated case that is hard to find (the bezel of these is not removable, I think, it's a solid back loader).
> Dashiell has a tremendous collection, but he's not perfect, you know.
> I too think it's a good, legit watch, but I can't back it up.
> Ivan
Click to expand...

Totally agree!



AaParker said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree but more strict people will say 'until you show me a catalog this is not a legit watch'. Normally this bezel is for Majak watch. That was also done at PChZ at the same time. Can some Raketas be made with this type bezel? Maybe. Do we have a proof (outside of some other collectors having one)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Maybe we will come up with some definitive proof! For me the search is part of the fun as there is so much to learn!
Click to expand...

That would be fantastic. But as we all said, this is a nice watch. Good catch!


----------



## thewatchadude

I bought a couple of 320/470 Vostok for my collection, and some spare parts for another Amphibia. Not hsowing the pictures as long as they're not home, pure superstition.


----------



## Odessa200

thewatchadude said:


> I bought a couple of 320/470 Vostok for my collection, and some spare parts for another Amphibia. Not hsowing the pictures as long as they're not home, pure superstition.


Love it. I am with you. Only posting when I hold lots in my hands!


----------



## AaParker

Not bought today, but it did show up today. I was very excited to get the 1972 Poljot that had the interesting case-back. The case-back reads "50 Years Soviet Power" and has a picture of a man and woman who I believe represent the famous Soviet statue Worker and Kolkhoz Woman. An added bonus is the cosmonaut holding sputnik. The watch, as Kamburov pointed out in an earlier post, could be a good candidate for cleaning. I don't know if I'm up to the task, but I did purchase some practice watches. I've also read through the *before and after thread* at least three times, with, I think, a fourth reading on the way!


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> Not bough today, but it did show up today. I was very excited to get the 1972 Poljot that had the interesting case-back. The case-back reads "50 Years Soviet Power" and has a picture of a man and woman who I believe represent the famous Soviet statue Worker and Kolkhoz Woman. An added bonus is the cosmonaut holding sputnik. The watch, as Kamburov pointed out in an earlier post, could be a good candidate for cleaning. I don't know if I'm up to the task, but I did purchase some practice watches. I've also read through the *before and after thread* at least three times, with, I think, a fourth reading on the way!
> 
> View attachment 14410073
> 
> 
> View attachment 14410075
> 
> 
> View attachment 14410077


Great watch. Maybe you can start with a bit of polishing outside. Gilding is badly worn but I think you can hand polish it a bit with the polishing compounds. Polywatch can be used to clear the crystal a bit. This should reveal the dual and hands better. Doing dial and movement is a bot more delicate but once you clean outside you can decide to stop or proceed. Good luck!


----------



## Utva_56

Few days ago , two Slava watches arrived. After reading about two barrel movement , decided to get manual and auto movement ( 2428 and 2427) models.
1. black dial one is equiped with 2428. I have removed second hand because tip of the drive axel is bent. Discovered that komandirski second had is a fit for this movement.
2. Bronze dial one supose to be equiped with 2427 movement , but it is made from two watches: dial and case from auto model and movemnt is 2428 manual not auto 2427. This one will wait until I get one 2427 movemt. Also shorter side of the second hand is missing , have checked , not in the case/movement. After I complete this one will go to the thread "Before and After". Also need dial clen-up.
3. Have new russian leather straps to match: black one with whit stitching and dark brown for bronze dial.


----------



## Odessa200

Utva_56 said:


> Few days ago , two Slava watches arrived. After reading about two barrel movement , decided to get manual and auto movement ( 2428 and 2427) models.
> 1. black dial one is equiped with 2428. I have removed second hand because tip of the drive axel is bent. Discovered that komandirski second had is a fit for this movement.
> 2. Bronze dial one supose to be equiped with 2427 movement , but it is made from two watches: dial and case from auto model and movemnt is 2428 manual not auto 2427. This one will wait until I get one 2427 movemt. Also shorter side of the second hand is missing , have checked , not in the case/movement. After I complete this one will go to the thread "Before and After". Also need dial clen-up.
> 3. Have new russian leather straps to match: black one with whit stitching and dark brown for bronze dial.
> 
> View attachment 14411309


Good addition to your collection. 🙂


----------



## Utva_56

Odessa200 said:


> Good addition to your collection. ?


Thanks for comment , tovarish Odessa. Next one will be probably Raketa 2627 , and would like also good condition Cornavin.


----------



## stevarad

Utva_56 said:


> Few days ago , two Slava watches arrived. After reading about two barrel movement , decided to get manual and auto movement ( 2428 and 2427) models.
> 1. black dial one is equiped with 2428. I have removed second hand because tip of the drive axel is bent. Discovered that komandirski second had is a fit for this movement.
> 2. Bronze dial one supose to be equiped with 2427 movement , but it is made from two watches: dial and case from auto model and movemnt is 2428 manual not auto 2427. This one will wait until I get one 2427 movemt. Also shorter side of the second hand is missing , have checked , not in the case/movement. After I complete this one will go to the thread "Before and After". Also need dial clen-up.
> 3. Have new russian leather straps to match: black one with whit stitching and dark brown for bronze dial.
> 
> View attachment 14411309


I like that rolex oyster style of black slava.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Great watch. Maybe you can start with a bit of polishing outside. Gilding is badly worn but I think you can hand polish it a bit with the polishing compounds. Polywatch can be used to clear the crystal a bit. This should reveal the dual and hands better. Doing dial and movement is a bot more delicate but once you clean outside you can decide to stop or proceed. Good luck!


Wonderful suggestions! I think you are right that the go slow approach is the way to go.


----------



## bingobadgo

This trio arrived today. I am a bit of a noob so any information that can be provided is more than welcome. I was hoping the gold coloured ones would be brass but they seem to be plated with something?









Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## stadiou

Today's arrival is this Kama. Dial looks suspiciously good and may possibly have been refurbished. The seller declares it to have been serviced - movement looks clean, runs well and appears to be keeping surprisingly good time, however the winding feels somewhat unpleasant as if there's a damaged tooth somewhere in the train.
Case seems tidy with remarkably good plating. Correct bayonet back. Correct(ish) Chistopol movement with 17 jewels but no date of manufacture which leads me to think it may be a replacement. On the whole, I'm pleased enough with it to put it to use.


----------



## Odessa200

stadiou said:


> Today's arrival is this Kama. Dial looks suspiciously good and may possibly have been refurbished. The seller declares it to have been serviced - movement looks clean, runs well and appears to be keeping surprisingly good time, however the winding feels somewhat unpleasant as if there's a damaged tooth somewhere in the train.
> Case seems tidy with remarkably good plating. Correct bayonet back. Correct(ish) Chistopol movement with 17 jewels but no date of manufacture which leads me to think it may be a replacement. On the whole, I'm pleased enough with it to put it to use.


I see the date on the movement. It is partially obstructed by the spacer's protrusion. Look carefully.

I think the dial is old: look at the lume dots. If anything I would suspect the hands lume redone.

I thinks it is a good watch! ?


----------



## OhDark30

Looks right to me
I had one with that dial, again in surprisingly good nick
Enjoy!



























(Sorry no movement pic: lost in a hard drive crash)


----------



## Kamburov

stadiou said:


> Today's arrival is this Kama. Dial looks suspiciously good and may possibly have been refurbished. The seller declares it to have been serviced - movement looks clean, runs well and appears to be keeping surprisingly good time, however the winding feels somewhat unpleasant as if there's a damaged tooth somewhere in the train.
> Case seems tidy with remarkably good plating. Correct bayonet back. Correct(ish) Chistopol movement with 17 jewels but no date of manufacture which leads me to think it may be a replacement. On the whole, I'm pleased enough with it to put it to use.


Nice watch, comrade! Actually the only strange thing I see is the shockproof ballance. I think the kamas were non-shockproof. Ballance may be replaced with a newer vostok one. However, that may make it a better watch for everyday use. 
Ivan


----------



## schnurrp

Kamburov said:


> I think the kamas were non-shockproof.
> 
> Ivan


Actually, comrade Kamburov, I always associated the later Kamas like that one with an effort by Chistopol to upgrade the durability of their k-26 movement watches by using a more positive sealing "bayonet" back (early Kamas had snap-on back) and shockproof balance.


----------



## Olciakk

"CRABA" for 10 PLN (2$?)


----------



## Odessa200

schnurrp said:


> Kamburov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the kamas were non-shockproof.
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, comrade Kamburov, I always associated the later Kamas like that one with an effort by Chistopol to upgrade the durability of their k-26 movement watches by using a more positive sealing "bayonet" back (early Kamas had snap-on back) and shockproof balance.
Click to expand...

Second that. Here is the catalog description that lists the shock proof balance. Thanks


----------



## Kamburov

You are both right on the Kama, schnurrp and Odessa. And I was wrong. If only I took the time to look at the catalog and my own Kamas o|
Scratch my comment, comrade stadiou 
Ivan


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Olciakk said:


> "CRABA"


Just FYI, that's Slava (Слава in Cyrillic). Looks like you got a bargain there.


----------



## Olciakk

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Just FYI, that's Slava (Слава in Cyrillic). Looks like you got a bargain there.


I know this perfectly well  it was just stated as CRABA and I thought this was funny


----------



## Odessa200

Olciakk said:


> Dave_Hedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI, that's Slava (Слава in Cyrillic). Looks like you got a bargain there.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this perfectly well  it was just stated as CRABA and I thought this was funny
Click to expand...

I would never guess. I thought it is about Kirovskie Crab ?

I would wire it like CVABA. ?


----------



## Odessa200

Got this greeny today. Thanks to a forum member 🙂


----------



## haha

Odessa200 said:


> Got this greeny today. Thanks to a forum member 🙂


Impressive condition !


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this greeny today. Thanks to a forum member 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive condition !
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

Got these 4 today. All need service. 2 works. 1 works only face down. 1 does not work. Will be busy servicing all 4 🙂


----------



## stevarad

New member of my strela family.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> New member of my strela family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Cool!


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Cool!


Thanks. I like it very much.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schnurrp

Odessa200 said:


> Got these 4 today. All need service. 2 works. 1 works only face down. 1 does not work. Will be busy servicing all 4 🙂


Some real classics there, comrade. The top "Saturn" is the first soviet watch to display a dial "function" that I'm aware of. The hour wheel has a simple pin attached that turns a "day" wheel every 12 hours so the wheel has to have each day printed twice in a row to complete 24 hrs., changing twice.


----------



## SinanjuStein

A rather cheap 3133 along with another Amphibia to mod. (Have a special bezel to fit it)

Had a couple of these civilian 3133 but both were sold as i needed the money back then.


----------



## Odessa200

schnurrp said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these 4 today. All need service. 2 works. 1 works only face down. 1 does not work. Will be busy servicing all 4 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Some real classics there, comrade. The top "Saturn" is the first soviet watch to display a dial "function" that I'm aware of. The hour wheel has a simple pin attached that turns a "day" wheel every 12 hours so the wheel has to have each day printed twice in a row to complete 24 hrs., changing twice.
Click to expand...

Yep. And that is a small wheel and given days printed twice they are super small. Hence the need for the magnifier in the crystal. Unfortunately what I got have replacement crystals w/o the lupes. Got all these at bargain prices so this is ok. But maybe one day I will find the right crystals. If not will be just fun to get them up and running fine.


----------



## stevarad

Both are beautiful. And you are lucky one if that poljot was cheap.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schnurrp

Odessa200 said:


> Yep. And that is a small wheel and given days printed twice they are super small. Hence the need for the magnifier in the crystal. Unfortunately what I got have replacement crystals w/o the lupes. Got all these at bargain prices so this is ok. But maybe one day I will find the right crystals. If not will be just fun to get them up and running fine.


Used to be in my collection:


----------



## elsoldemayo

Odessa200 said:


> Yep. And that is a small wheel and given days printed twice they are super small. Hence the need for the magnifier in the crystal. Unfortunately what I got have replacement crystals w/o the lupes. Got all these at bargain prices so this is ok. But maybe one day I will find the right crystals. If not will be just fun to get them up and running fine.


I think it was Dashiell (MrOatman) who posted a thread on creating one of the crystals with a magnifying window a year or more back. It involved gluing a small magnification disk to a crystal. Might have been early in the Before and After thread, if not it's worth hunting the thread down if you want to do the watch true justice 

Edit: Here's the thread I referenced - https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/saturn-crystal-project-3437026.html


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Just bought it minute ago. Very nice raketa quartz.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

and now wrist shot...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

So, this isn't so much what a "What I bought today",

This is more of a "What I bought the other day and then was lost by Ukrposhta or sent to the wrong country and then lost"

The first watch shown was bought with the intention of re-casing it in the correct case, however the seller then decided to address it to "Austria", which really isn't close at all to where I live in "Australia", lol, where it has been floating around the Austrian postal network for several weeks, and now gone missing. The seller has refunded my money.









The next 2 watches shown where purchased separately from the same Ukrainian seller, who wouldn't combine postage, and then subsequently packaged together in a single package (go figure) within a few hours, dropped off at Vinnytsia post office, scanned in and transferred to the Vinnytsia sorting office a few hours later, and then stopped never to be seen again for over 6 weeks. 
I contacted the seller who has been struggling to get any help from Ukrposhta, however I used the Ukrposhta Facebook messenger app to contact them, and within a week they advised me that the package is lost/missing/stolen and that the seller should seek compensation for them. The seller is still stalling me so I've asked eBay to step in and refund me.

I was really looking forward to adding these to my collection :-(


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> So, this isn't so much what a "What I bought today",
> 
> This is more of a "What I bought the other day and then was lost by Ukrposhta or sent to the wrong country and then lost"
> 
> The first watch shown was bought with the intention of re-casing it in the correct case, however the seller then decided to address it to "Austria", which really isn't close at all to where I live in "Australia", lol, where it has been floating around the Austrian postal network for several weeks, and now gone missing. The seller has refunded my money.
> 
> View attachment 14422451
> 
> 
> The next 2 watches shown where purchased separately from the same Ukrainian seller, who wouldn't combine postage, and then subsequently packaged together in a single package (go figure) within a few hours, dropped off at Vinnytsia post office, scanned in and transferred to the Vinnytsia sorting office a few hours later, and then stopped never to be seen again for over 6 weeks.
> I contacted the seller who has been struggling to get any help from Ukrposhta, however I used the Ukrposhta Facebook messenger app to contact them, and within a week they advised me that the package is lost/missing/stolen and that the seller should seek compensation for them. The seller is still stalling me so I've asked eBay to step in and refund me.
> 
> I was really looking forward to adding these to my collection :-(
> 
> View attachment 14422459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14422461


Oh what a pity for las two!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> Oh what a pity for las two!!!!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yes, it broke my heart as I had been looking for these for a while.


----------



## dutchassasin

mariomart said:


> I was really looking forward to adding these to my collection :-(


What a stroke of bad luck, the ribbed submarine was especially nice and not easy to find  
I keep my eyes open if i spot another one!


----------



## thewatchadude

This story reminds of an old motto the Austrian used to say because of this common confusion: " There's no kangaroo in Austria". Which I guess is true.


----------



## AaParker

I picked this up, and if I may, I had a few questions about Poljot deluxes. This is not a deluxe even though the movement is identical to a deluxe as only the export versions were deluxe? And I believe they were made between 1963 and 1975? When looking at Deluxes, I noticed quite a few had a Luch movement inside. If a Poljot Deluxe has a Luch movement inside then it is a franken? Sorry for the questions, but it gets a bit confusing with different factories producing different 2209 movements :-s though I did read on the forum that there is a difference between the Poljot/Luch 2209 and the Raketa 2209 and the Vostok 2209. And there was never a chrome case deluxe, only gold? Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> I picked this up, and if I may, I had a few questions about Poljot deluxes. This is not a deluxe even though the movement is identical to a deluxe as only the export versions were deluxe? And I believe they were made between 1963 and 1975? When looking at Deluxes, I noticed quite a few had a Luch movement inside. If a Poljot Deluxe has a Luch movement inside then it is a franken? Sorry for the questions, but it gets a bit confusing with different factories producing different 2209 movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I did read on the forum that there is a difference between the Poljot/Luch 2209 and the Raketa 2209 and the Vostok 2209. And there was never a chrome case deluxe, only gold? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14423921
> 
> 
> View attachment 14423927


Poljot de luxe- these are always and strictly export versions. No such thing as 'domestic de lux'. All made in the 60s. The following types exist: 2209 23 jewels, 2415 29 jewels, 2416 29 jewels and 2615 30 jewels.

Every De Lux with a Luch movement is a franken.

Not all gilded. I have a stainless steel de lux.

Technically speaking, Vympel/Poljot/Luch 2209 is one movement. Vostok 2209 another. Raketa 2209 another. Nothing in common. 2209 is basically any caliber that is 22 mm in diameter and have central second hand and shock proof balance. That makes any caliber matching these 3 things a 2209.

I hope this helps.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Poljot de luxe- these are always and strictly export versions. No such thing as 'domestic de lux'. All made in the 60s. The following types exist: 2209 23 jewels, 2415 29 jewels, 2416 29 jewels and 2615 30 jewels.
> 
> Every De Lux with a Luch movement is a franken.
> 
> Not all gilded. I have a stainless steel de lux.
> 
> Technically speaking, Vympel/Poljot/Luch 2209 is one movement. Vostok 2209 another. Raketa 2209 another. Nothing in common. 2209 is basically any caliber that is 22 mm in diameter and have central second hand and shock proof balance. That makes any caliber matching these 3 things a 2209.
> 
> I hope this helps.


It helps a great deal!!! Thank you ?


----------



## colt

Just in, my first ever "new" (as in new style) Kom:








Haven't even peeled the stickers off.

Question: why are the Kom boxes better than the amphibia cases? :-s


----------



## colt

Privet komrade Bond


----------



## AaParker

I got this Kirovskie, and I think with maybe cleaning the crystal and seeing if the stuff at the top comes off, it will work out nicely.


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> I got this Kirovskie, and I think with maybe cleaning the crystal and seeing if the stuff at the top comes off, it will work out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 14429769
> 
> 
> View attachment 14429771
> 
> 
> View attachment 14429773


Is this to wear or for collection? A few parts are swapped on this one. I hope you do not mind me mentioning this...


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Is this to wear or for collection? A few parts are swapped on this one. I hope you do not mind me mentioning this...


Of course I don't mind Odessa200! I want to know, that's how we learn. :-! Is the case wrong, because I thought it might be because I couldn't find any examples!!! :-s I thought it was similar to below, but I wasn't sure. Also I know the crown is wrong.

















Thank you for looking!


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this to wear or for collection? A few parts are swapped on this one. I hope you do not mind me mentioning this...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I don't mind Odessa200! I want to know, that's how we learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the case wrong, because I thought it might be because I couldn't find any examples!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was similar to below, but I wasn't sure. Also I know the crown is wrong.
> 
> View attachment 14429949
> 
> 
> View attachment 14429953
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there is little what is right here 🙂. Sorry. The movement is from Rodina. See the extra holes? This is from the missing autowinding bridge. It also has the shockproof balance (as Rodina should) and Kirovskie should not. 
I think you got yourself a set of spare parts that you can use to build/repair some watches. I hope you did not pay much.


----------



## AaParker

Odessa200 said:


> Unfortunately there is little what is right here 🙂. Sorry. The movement is from Rodina. See the extra holes? This is from the missing autowinding bridge. It also has the shockproof spring (as Rodina should) and Kirovskie should not.
> I think you got yourself a set of spare parts that you can use to build/repair some watches. I hope you did not pay much.


I didn't pay much! It was not in the best condition. I just really liked the dial on it.*  Thank you very much for the information. I really appreciate it!!!

* I still like it knowing now that it is an exceedingly rare Krovina watch.


----------



## Odessa200

AaParker said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is little what is right here 🙂. Sorry. The movement is from Rodina. See the extra holes? This is from the missing autowinding bridge. It also has the shockproof spring (as Rodina should) and Kirovskie should not.
> I think you got yourself a set of spare parts that you can use to build/repair some watches. I hope you did not pay much.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay much! It was not in the best condition. I just really liked the dial on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. I really appreciate it!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, classical dial with slashes that was later extensively used in Poljots and Luches!


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Is this to wear or for collection? A few parts are swapped on this one. I hope you do not mind me mentioning this...


And how do you clean dirt from dial (not damaged parts, but dirt)?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this to wear or for collection? A few parts are swapped on this one. I hope you do not mind me mentioning this...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you clean dirt from dial (not damaged parts, but dirt)?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока
Click to expand...

I can share my completely un-official way: 
Slightly warm water. A bit of hand soap. Very gently rubbing with my fingers for a few minutes. Dry it up then. Key is: do NOT overdo. Better less than more. Surface dirt comes off. Not all. But the dial normally becomes much better.


----------



## Kamburov

The case is from a Poljot, like this


----------



## AaParker

Kamburov said:


> The case is from a Poljot, like this
> View attachment 14430637


Many thanks! It really is quite an assemblage!!! I wonder if we can move this all to the "What franken did you buy today" thread? At least it's all in the same family.


----------



## miroman

Today income - nautical "Poljot" from 1987:



I wanted to have this model in my collection, but the prices are not pleasant at all. Usually it comes in a special wooden case, to protect it during long travels. As I don't have where to keep the case, I was searching only for a watch. As the "incompleteness" is a huge minus for the collectors, I believed the price would be significantly lower. Well, when this example appeared, it stayed unsold few weeks (which allowed a place to bargain  )

So, at the end, here it is in Bulgaria:

   

Excellent condition, absolutely beauty (especially the movement), works exact and keeps great time!

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Odessa200

miroman said:


> Today income - nautical "Poljot" from 1987:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to have this model in my collection, but the prices are not pleasant at all. Usually it comes in a special wooden case, to protect it during long travels. As I don't have where to keep the case, I was searching only for a watch. As the "incompleteness" is a huge minus for the collectors, I believed the price would be significantly lower. Well, when this example appeared, it stayed unsold few weeks (which allowed a place to bargain ? )
> 
> So, at the end, here it is in Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent condition, absolutely beauty (especially the movement), works exact and keeps great time!
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Indeed a great purchase. Congrats! ???? 
Now I want one ?


----------



## Kamburov

miroman said:


> Today income - nautical "Poljot" from 1987:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to have this model in my collection, but the prices are not pleasant at all. Usually it comes in a special wooden case, to protect it during long travels. As I don't have where to keep the case, I was searching only for a watch. As the "incompleteness" is a huge minus for the collectors, I believed the price would be significantly lower. Well, when this example appeared, it stayed unsold few weeks (which allowed a place to bargain  )
> 
> So, at the end, here it is in Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent condition, absolutely beauty (especially the movement), works exact and keeps great time!
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Miro, you don't post that often, but when you do it's a blast 
It's perhaps the coolest pocket (tool?) watch!
Congrats, and thanks for sharing! Haven't seen one before this.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

My treasure hunting today ended with these 















Two of the vostoks need minute hands, one also a crystal. Easy, although the hand for the little fella might be a bit of a problem. Inside all good this time. All of them happily ticking.








The Poljot went through a light clean inside out.






















Didn't ralise the size of this Poljot from catalogue photos








This stuff costed me about $20
Ivan


----------



## SinanjuStein

Well, it was cheap. Exactly the few pennies i had to spare in my paypal account.

IIRC it has 18mm lugs as do all of these, if so i already have the tropic strap to fit it. Or maybe an Isofrane styled strap...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> My treasure hunting today ended with these
> View attachment 14433299
> 
> 
> Two of the vostoks need minute hands, one also a crystal. Easy, although the hand for the little fella might be a bit of a problem. Inside all good this time. All of them happily ticking.
> 
> The Poljot went through a light clean inside out.
> 
> Didn't ralise the size of this Poljot from catalogue photos
> 
> This stuff costed me about $20
> Ivan


That little Vostok with second hand is fantastic! I love watches that have vintage look, like from WW2 era.


----------



## Odessa200

Got new Neptune from Transition period. New.


----------



## arkitec

This just arrived in the mail It seems to be working, although I'm not sure how accurate the time keeping is. However, I notice that when I rotate the watch, the inside feels "loose". Like there is sound of something moving inside as I rotate it. Is this a concern? Something I can fix myself?

There is also no groove for me to put a knife into open the case back. The caseback covers the groove so it's a complete seal. How do these open?!


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> This just arrived in the mail It seems to be working, although I'm not sure how accurate the time keeping is. However, I notice that when I rotate the watch, the inside feels "loose". Like there is sound of something moving inside as I rotate it. Is this a concern? Something I can fix myself?
> 
> There is also no groove for me to put a knife into open the case back. The caseback covers the groove so it's a complete seal. How do these open?!
> 
> View attachment 14435833
> View attachment 14435835


Yes, you probably can fix but lets see what is inside. I hope you realize you are showing 2 different watches. Right? Can you show how the back of the watch actually looks?


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, you probably can fix but lets see what is inside. I hope you realize you are showing 2 different watches. Right? Can you show how the back of the watch actually looks?


Oops! Here it is and I have updated the original post as well.


----------



## Odessa200

Odessa200 said:


> Got new Neptune from Transition period. New.


So today I got some time to put the bracelet on the Neptune. It turned out that the opening in the bracelet on one side was a bit too small. Maybe 0.5 mm. Transition period: you got to love it! A few mins with my Dremel tool and the opening became of the right size. I knew I would finally use this tool for something! 🙂. Now, the watch is ready for use. What a beauty! Very hard to photograph all this ever changing colors on the dial...looks fantastic in real life. The seller had another one with green bezel but I was to slow so someone snapped it. But anyway, this dark brown bezel matches the dial perfectly so I am very happy.


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> So today I got some time to put the bracelet on the Neptune. It turned out that the opening in the bracelet on one side was a bit too small. Maybe 0.5 mm. Transition period: you got to love it! A few mins with my Dremel tool and the opening became of the right size. I knew I would finally use this tool for something! &#55357;&#56898;. Now, the watch is ready for use. What a beauty! Very hard to photograph all this ever changing colors on the dial...looks fantastic in real life. The seller had another one with green bezel but I was to slow so someone snapped it. But anyway, this dark brown bezel matches the dial perfectly so I am very happy.


Beautiful design.


----------



## arkitec

So I realize the dial face is moving around the stem and movement. Not sure why there would be so much movement allowed. How does a watch like this suppose to have the dial to movement? I only has two pins to hold it but it will fall forward (away from movement)?


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> So I realize the dial face is moving around the stem and movement. Not sure why there would be so much movement allowed. How does a watch like this suppose to have the dial to movement? I only has two pins to hold it but it will fall forward (away from movement)?


Pictures would help. Typically, a dial has 2 legs. The legs go into the holes in the movement and secured there by the small screws that go sideways.


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> So today I got some time to put the bracelet on the Neptune. It turned out that the opening in the bracelet on one side was a bit too small. Maybe 0.5 mm. Transition period: you got to love it! A few mins with my Dremel tool and the opening became of the right size. I knew I would finally use this tool for something! 🙂. Now, the watch is ready for use. What a beauty! Very hard to photograph all this ever changing colors on the dial...looks fantastic in real life. The seller had another one with green bezel but I was to slow so someone snapped it. But anyway, this dark brown bezel matches the dial perfectly so I am very happy.


Probably a little newer than you think with that modern calendar font and new style Amphibia hands, this old thread might be of interest showing a Neptune from 2004: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/some-guy-left-vostok-neptune-unopened-14-years-4686965.html

Still a nice watch though :-!


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today I got some time to put the bracelet on the Neptune. It turned out that the opening in the bracelet on one side was a bit too small. Maybe 0.5 mm. Transition period: you got to love it! A few mins with my Dremel tool and the opening became of the right size. I knew I would finally use this tool for something! ?. Now, the watch is ready for use. What a beauty! Very hard to photograph all this ever changing colors on the dial...looks fantastic in real life. The seller had another one with green bezel but I was to slow so someone snapped it. But anyway, this dark brown bezel matches the dial perfectly so I am very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a little newer than you think with that modern calendar font and new style Amphibia hands, this old thread might be of interest showing a Neptune from 2004: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/some-guy-left-vostok-neptune-unopened-14-years-4686965.html
> 
> Still a nice watch though
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Indeed this may be the case. Mine, same as Miro's, arrived in pieces: watch, bracelet and 3 pins. I was wondering why 3? I guess 1 is a spare one. Free bonus ?

Then this is the youngest watch in my collection! I have some from the 1930s. And now this youngster! I am actually thinking about making it one of my daily watches. Given its age it should be able to survive just fine!


----------



## mariomart

Won this on a local eBay Australia auction :-!

Lovely NOS 1970's Vostok 703366


----------



## system11

I bought two Vulcans, one has a slightly better condition case and came with the olympic bracelet but a generic dial. The other came with the olympic dial so I've put the two pieces together:









I'm wondering about swapping the movement/dial between them so all the best parts are on one watch.


----------



## Kamburov

Won this one on an Ebay auction. It got to $37. The dial has an obvious damage at the foot (repair job).








Tried to cover it up, until I find a better condition one. All I can find now is fakes, so it's gonna stay for a while.








Ivan


----------



## EndeavourDK

Since some clocks seems to be "in", the "me-too" effect.
Thought it could be funny on my watch-work-desk .....
If still in original condition think, than I paid a good price. If not, no harm done ;-)
According to the seller 1980's and made by the second Moscow watch factory Slava


----------



## thewatchadude

EndeavourDK said:


> Since some clocks seems to be "in", the "me-too" effect.
> Thought it could be funny on my watch-work-desk .....
> If still in original condition think, than I paid a good price. If not, no harm done ;-)
> According to the seller 1980's and made by the second Moscow watch factory Slava


What size is this? The whole thing and the movement please?


----------



## SinanjuStein

I've been looking for a good Poljot de luxe auto for a really long while, since most of them have damaged to hell dials. I think the crown was replaced but that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## EndeavourDK

thewatchadude said:


> What size is this? The whole thing and the movement please?


Will this do for you ? The size of the movement you have to guesstimate. I'll probably get it in a fortnight or so .......

Would it still have the original coating? If yes, than it looks pretty unused :think:


----------



## dmanosaka

Arriving next week.


----------



## ZoKet

Great dial with Seiko5 logos, affordable and durable watch, 37 mm width. It is for my father (80 years old) 
SEIKO SNK361K1


----------



## SinanjuStein

ZoKet said:


> Great dial with Seiko5 logos, affordable and durable watch, 37 mm width. It is for my father (80 years old)
> SEIKO SNK361K1


I think one of the first Seiko's i ever owned was a very similar SNK357 blue dial, really well made watch overall and specifically the case finish but the bracelet does let it down a bit.


----------



## Odessa200

EndeavourDK said:


> thewatchadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size is this? The whole thing and the movement please?
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do for you ? The size of the movement you have to guesstimate. I'll probably get it in a fortnight or so .......
> 
> Would it still have the original coating? If yes, than it looks pretty unused
Click to expand...

Fantastic clock! I want one more and more 🙂


----------



## Odessa200

SinanjuStein said:


> I've been looking for a good Poljot de luxe auto for a really long while, since most of them have damaged to hell dials. I think the crown was replaced but that doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> View attachment 14441879


Great watch. Congrats. 🎊


----------



## system11

I bought one of those incredibly cheap Komanderskies on ebay ($35 shipped to the UK!!) I always liked this dial design, I'm just not sure whether to wear it or keep it since it's so nice & new in the box.


----------



## Odessa200

system11 said:


> I bought one of those incredibly cheap Komanderskies on ebay ($35 shipped to the UK!!) I always liked this dial design, I'm just not sure whether to wear it or keep it since it's so nice & new in the box.
> 
> View attachment 14443151


Would you mind opening a new watch and showing what is inside? Does it have a genuine Vostok movement?


----------



## Odessa200

Got this fantastic Zim a few days back in not running state. Now it is back in business 🙂. Case is a bit used but the dial is spotless! Also adding the photo of the movement depicted on the watch.


----------



## system11

This is the hardest watch to get a good photo of! Vostok Europe "Maxim Gorky" Found a brand new one on ebay, looks like probably a display model, the front and back covers were missing but the bracelet is still covered. Honestly this is my second choice version, but I haven't seen one of these available at all for a while, seller has one more listed. The half black/white ring in the middle is the essentially the 24hr/daytime display, turns half as fast as the hour hand. The outer 'vents' showing white one side and black the other, that's the rotor! You can see it swing around from the front. The crown pull-out action is too short for the size of crown (1mm) - it works but it doesn't have a satisying click back into place, that's my only complaint. It's heavy but not Energia 1 levels of heavy.


----------



## system11

Odessa200 said:


> Would you mind opening a new watch and showing what is inside? Does it have a genuine Vostok movement?


I really don't want to mess around with it to be honest - all I can say is it feels like my Amphibians winding/setting. The black on the dial is pure black unlike the photo, its the plastic cover making it look grey/spotty.


----------



## system11

Final one today (I have been on a binge and I'm going to have to sell a bunch of stuff to pay for all these). I saw this and couldn't resist. I've decided to call it the "Poltona" - no idea where the bracelet is from, seems to fit particularly well. Photos from the auction, it's in the post somewhere.

View attachment 14443667

View attachment 14443669

View attachment 14443671


----------



## Odessa200

system11 said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind opening a new watch and showing what is inside? Does it have a genuine Vostok movement?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to mess around with it to be honest - all I can say is it feels like my Amphibians winding/setting. The black on the dial is pure black unlike the photo, its the plastic cover making it look grey/spotty.
Click to expand...

That is Ok. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Odessa200

Received this watch today. Before getting it, I always wondered: what is so special about this model? People seems to like it. So I just ‘followed the crowd’ and bought one when I found one I liked. And now I see why people like it. Neat and compact. Feels quite nice. Not sure about the band... maybe will change. Suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## system11

system11 said:


> Final one today (I have been on a binge and I'm going to have to sell a bunch of stuff to pay for all these). I saw this and couldn't resist. I've decided to call it the "Poltona" - no idea where the bracelet is from, seems to fit particularly well. Photos from the auction, it's in the post somewhere.


Attachments failed! Trying again:


----------



## arkitec

arkitec said:


> I just bought this quartz watch. Since I discovered the world of vintage mechanical, I thought I would never buy quartz again. But here I am with this purchase ... I feel I paid way too much but it's just so strange in a good way. I feel I will always over pay for quartz if I can get mechanical instead, which seems to be "more for the money"? Any one have idea of time or catalogue showing this? I'm guessing 90s?
> 
> View attachment 14375259
> 
> View attachment 14375261


Comrades, how do I set the date on this thing? Pull crown out does not advance. I can move the date forward by moving the minute/hour forward. However, the date and week window moves together, so those things are not correctly aligned. Thank you!


----------



## EndeavourDK

arkitec said:


> Comrades, how do I set the date on this thing? Pull crown out does not advance. I can move the date forward by moving the minute/hour forward. However, the date and week window moves together, so those things are not correctly aligned. Thank you!


Sometimes the crown on quartz watches do have 3x settings; the fully in position and 2x positions out.
1) fully pushed in and the movement runs.
2) pull one position out and rotating in one direction moves the date, rotating the other direction forwards the day.
3) Pull into the second (fully out) position to set the time.

Perhaps this works on your watch too ??

Suc6 :-!


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Received this watch today. Before getting it, I always wondered: what is so special about this model? People seems to like it. So I just 'followed the crowd' and bought one when I found one I liked. And now I see why people like it. Neat and compact. Feels quite nice. Not sure about the band... maybe will change. Suggestions are welcomed!


Congrats, Odessa! It is smaller than many raketas, but besides the antimagnetic characteristics, the face design is what made me buy two of those. The single IZ on the top (reminds me of the famous Movado design), and the font of the IZ itself, designed like an electromagnetic symbol. It is a strange mix of "dress" and "tool" watch is what attracted me to it. A bit nerdy, I know  One thing is for sure, a great deal of thought has been put into the design of this "concept" watch.
As to the band, I would suggest going for the contrast, like cream leather. It is a small watch, you don't want the band taking the attention away from the watch.
Ivan


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this watch today. Before getting it, I always wondered: what is so special about this model? People seems to like it. So I just 'followed the crowd' and bought one when I found one I liked. And now I see why people like it. Neat and compact. Feels quite nice. Not sure about the band... maybe will change. Suggestions are welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Odessa! It is smaller than many raketas, but besides the antimagnetic characteristics, the face design is what made me buy two of those. The single IZ on the top (reminds me of the famous Movado design), and the font of the IZ itself, designed like an electromagnetic symbol. It is a strange mix of "dress" and "tool" watch is what attracted me to it. A bit nerdy, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure, a great deal of thought has been put into the design of this "concept" watch.
> As to the band, I would suggest going for the contrast, like cream leather. It is a small watch, you don't want the band taking the attention away from the watch.
> Ivan
Click to expand...

Yes, it is indeed smaller than I expected. Have it on today. Will try different straps later... Thanks!


----------



## arkitec

EndeavourDK said:


> Sometimes the crown on quartz watches do have 3x settings; the fully in position and 2x positions out.
> 1) fully pushed in and the movement runs.
> 2) pull one position out and rotating in one direction moves the date, rotating the other direction forwards the day.
> 3) Pull into the second (fully out) position to set the time.
> 
> Perhaps this works on your watch too ??
> 
> Suc6 :-!


You are right! I should have been able to figure this out :roll: Fully out to set time and also moves the weekday forward. One position out will set the date, which can be set forward and backwards.


----------



## Odessa200

Keep servicing watches I got sometime back and happy to report that this 250 years of St.Petersburg is back in service and on my hand as of today. So I ‘kind of’ bought it today. 🙂

At this time I have 2 Saturns sitting on my bench waiting for the gasoline bath 🙂


----------



## malbur




----------



## columela

This is the last addition to the collection


----------



## Odessa200

columela said:


> This is the last addition to the collection
> View attachment 14458261


Classic watch! I saw it as well... are you planning on some restoration?


----------



## columela

Odessa200 said:


> Classic watch! I saw it as well... are you planning on some restoration?


Hello

I wish I could. I am a bit new in this world of soviet watches. It seemed to me that the case, movement and dial were damaged but original. The hands do not look like the right ones for this model. I might try to find a right set of hands and have a try at changing them but that is the limit of my abilities. Perhaps cleaning the dial with a bit of soapy water might improve things, I am not sure if this is safe.
Thank you for your interest


----------



## Odessa200

columela said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic watch! I saw it as well... are you planning on some restoration?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I wish I could. I am a bit new in this world of soviet watches. It seemed to me that the case, movement and dial were damaged but original. The hands do not look like the right ones for this model. I might try to find a right set of hands and have a try at changing them but that is the limit of my abilities. Perhaps cleaning the dial with a bit of soapy water might improve things, I am not sure if this is safe.
> Thank you for your interest
Click to expand...

Yes, aside from the 2 hands, the rest looks good. I am sure you will find the correct set one day. Keep looking! Put the watch on an old vintage band or something that looks old to match the dial 🙂


----------



## thewatchadude

This has just arrived. Any idea about what it is anyone ?


----------



## thewatchadude

Double 😕


----------



## RedFroggy

It's superb !!!



Odessa200 said:


> Keep servicing watches I got sometime back and happy to report that this 250 years of St.Petersburg is back in service and on my hand as of today.


----------



## columela

Odessa200 said:


> Yes, aside from the 2 hands, the rest looks good. I am sure you will find the correct set one day. Keep looking! Put the watch on an old vintage band or something that looks old to match the dial ?


Thank you for your comments. It is reassuring coming from an expert.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> This has just arrived. Any idea about what it is anyone ?


Quite a rare case, however the dial and hands are incorrect.

Here is a thread on the case in question https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elusive-vostok-unique-lugs-captured-documented-4211738.html

Here is mine :-!


----------



## Avidfan

thewatchadude said:


> This has just arrived. Any idea about what it is anyone ?


It's a Komandirskie :-d but seriously another can be found with the same strange case on the database sticky: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-classification-database-draft-424915-3.html

And here's another from a f/10 thread but I can't remember which one :-s









Probably made second half of the 1990's when Vostok seemed to make lots of experimental case types...


----------



## mariomart

Also, here is a scan of page 55 from "fascination of Russian Watches" published by Michael Ceyp in 1995.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thank you all for your answers. Stated as a rare case but it seems there is more documentation available on it than on some more common models!
Also, surprised that I got it somewhat cheap, or at least not more expensive than a regular Kom/Amphibia.

Anyway, it looks like this is a franken, even though we have pics of several models with various dials. As mine has a modern Kom case back (the one with the eagle and Russia-marked), it's definitely a franken. I'm happy it's so cause I don't like the current dial and will not have any remorse changing it  I'm afraid though it's very unlikely I will ever be able to restore it in the original condition.


----------



## Avidfan

thewatchadude said:


> Thank you all for your answers. Stated as a rare case but it seems there is more documentation available on it than on some more common models!
> Also, surprised that I got it somewhat cheap, or at least not more expensive than a regular Kom/Amphibia.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like this is a franken, even though we have pics of several models with various dials. As mine has a modern Kom case back (the one with the eagle and Russia-marked), it's definitely a franken. I'm happy it's so cause I don't like the current dial and will not have any remorse changing it ;-)
> I'm afraid though it's very unlikely I will ever be able to restore it to it's original condition


Yes looks like the example Mario posted is the known correct configuration, and there is little chance of finding a correct dial that is not already attached to another case of this type, other dials might also be correct as well as it would be unusual for Vostok to design a case and then limit it's use to just one dial :think:


----------



## mariomart

Avidfan said:


> ... as it would be unusual for Vostok to design a case and then limit it's use to just one dial :think:


Normally I would agree, however I think this case is the exception, I'm more inclined to suggest that this case/dial combination were a limited experimental production that didn't pan out.


----------



## thewatchadude

I would take an in-between position: I wouldn't be surprised that other dials may fit. However I wouldn't expect any usual Komandirskie dials to be appropriate. Rather a specific range, probably more classic style. It's true however that the case seems to be water-proof shaped just as a usual Komandirskie, so somewhat linked to the family.


----------



## Avidfan

mariomart said:


> Normally I would agree, however I think this case is the exception, I'm more inclined to suggest that this case/dial combination were a limited experimental production that didn't pan out.





thewatchadude said:


> I would take an in-between position: I wouldn't be surprised that other dials may fit. However I wouldn't expect any usual Komandirskie dials to be appropriate. Rather a specific range, probably more classic style. It's true however that the case seems to be water-proof shaped just as a usual Komandirskie, so somewhat linked to the family.


Hopefully in time more examples will be found so we know for sure...


----------



## mariomart

Avidfan said:


> Hopefully in time more examples will be found so we know for sure...


The problem now is that over the past 25 years since this watch was produced there is a high likelihood that it has been Frankened numerous times when the original movement/dial stops functioning. I'm almost 100% certain that this watch only ever had the white dial with silver indices with blue paint along with Silver hands and Red second hand.


----------



## Avidfan

mariomart said:


> The problem now is that over the past 25 years since this watch was produced there is a high likelihood that it has been Frankened numerous times when the original movement/dial stops functioning. I'm almost 100% certain that this watch only ever had the white dial with silver indices with blue paint along with Silver hands and Red second hand.


Yes you're probably right but as with anything Vostok I would still keep an open mind...


----------



## thewatchadude

Have to agree as well this seems the most likely, even though it unfortunately reinforces the feeling that I will likely never be able to defrankenize it. However Avidfan gave me hope: never say never when it comes to Vostok ;D


----------



## colt

please forgive me, this one doesn't come from the motherland(s).

ultra franken HMT pilot:
- are those orient hands?
- crown sticks out: definitely not original
- hands horribly misaligned (+20 on the minute hand)
- dial was probably repainted on a sidewalk in bangalore... but so pretty!

it's the one that isn't an amphibia:








10 nEUROnes on da bay, Im gonna try to fix the misalignment and see what happens


----------



## Odessa200

colt said:


> please forgive me, this one doesn't come from the motherland(s).
> 
> ultra franken HMT pilot:
> - are those orient hands?
> - crown sticks out: definitely not original
> - hands horribly misaligned (+20 on the minute hand)
> - dial was probably repainted on a sidewalk in bangalore... but so pretty!
> 
> it's the one that isn't an amphibia:
> View attachment 14463683
> 
> 
> 10 nEUROnes on da bay, Im gonna try to fix the misalignment and see what happens


10 euros for both?????? What a deal!!!


----------



## Odessa200

Got Poljot 2416. Needs a service (dry and the second hands does not move smoothly) but exterior is quite nice... never serviced this movement. Anything especially fragile or wants to fly away?


----------



## arkitec

Just picked this up from post office. I assumed all the watches were 18mm lug size so stocked up only 18mm straps. But this is 16mm! Even though seller lists as 18mm...


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> Just picked this up from post office. I assumed all the watches were 18mm lug size so stocked up only 18mm straps. But this is 16mm! Even though seller lists as 18mm...
> 
> View attachment 14465017


Nice one. Most oldies are 16mm...


----------



## SunnyOrange

arkitec said:


> Just picked this up from post office. I assumed all the watches were 18mm lug size so stocked up only 18mm straps. But this is *16mm*! Even though seller lists as 18mm...


I suppose it's this, smaller type of Pobeda watch, I have similar, lugs are 16mm, 30mm in diameter, and it does looks like smaller watch.


----------



## Kamburov

arkitec said:


> Just picked this up from post office. I assumed all the watches were 18mm lug size so stocked up only 18mm straps. But this is 16mm! Even though seller lists as 18mm...


It's a nice little beauty, and in much better condition than mine  I just saw on the pics I haven't even cleaned it. 
I love the dial design. I guess they can be called unisex. I would enjoy wearing one despite it's smaller size.
Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Got Poljot 2416. Needs a service (dry and the second hands does not move smoothly) but exterior is quite nice... never serviced this movement. Anything especially fragile or wants to fly away?


Congrats, very nice watch! Not too familiar with this particular movement, but I would always be ready for flying springs and screws 
Ivan


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> It's a nice little beauty, and in much better condition than mine  I just saw on the pics I haven't even cleaned it.
> I love the dial design. I guess they can be called unisex. I would enjoy wearing one despite it's smaller size.
> Ivan


I did not imply that it wasn't a Men's watch. The fact is that it's smaller, but as we all know, in terms of vintage, 30mm are Men's watches.


----------



## arkitec

Kamburov said:


> It's a nice little beauty, and in much better condition than mine  I just saw on the pics I haven't even cleaned it.
> I love the dial design. I guess they can be called unisex. I would enjoy wearing one despite it's smaller size.
> Ivan


Love the design too but in photo it looks so clear and big. Hard to see these details in real life especially with smaller 16mm case and dial


----------



## arkitec

Odessa200 said:


> Got Poljot 2416. Needs a service (dry and the second hands does not move smoothly) but exterior is quite nice... never serviced this movement. Anything especially fragile or wants to fly away?


Nice. Is this dial original? I've seen of these style for sale and font seem so different than usual I avoided thinking it is a modern reproduction.


----------



## Odessa200

arkitec said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Poljot 2416. Needs a service (dry and the second hands does not move smoothly) but exterior is quite nice... never serviced this movement. Anything especially fragile or wants to fly away?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Is this dial original? I've seen of these style for sale and font seem so different than usual I avoided thinking it is a modern reproduction.
Click to expand...

I think in this case, it is an original all around. But of course I could be mistaken. If someone believes otherwise, please chime in. I also find, that in many cases, the most faked dials are 'flat dials' that just have printing and no 3d elements like this dial. It is just harder to make. Yes, there are exceptions for expensive watches and chronographs. But I agree that overall, there are lots of fakes. This watch, even w/o a dial is a good deal for me. It has a great case, crystal with a lens, and a whole bunch of parts inside ?


----------



## stevarad

Three new watches today!!!!


----------



## stevarad

No 1

Poljot 2414 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No2

Poljot de luxe, 2209 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No3

Slava, USSR quartz.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...and all three for 60 bucks...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

Well done , not jealous at all 











Billy super duper


----------



## haha

1980's stainless steel Poljot









Fun fact: The model number is mismatched in the 1983 Soviet wrist watches catalog (inversion with one from the previous page).
So Dashiell, if you read this, don't forget to update your website :-d


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> ...and all three for 60 bucks...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sweet deal!


----------



## bingobadgo

stevarad said:


> ...and all three for 60 bucks...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


May I ask where you got such a good deal?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## dutchassasin

opportunity arose and found another c3pn, already own an example so..


----------



## stevarad

bingobadgo said:


> May I ask where you got such a good deal?
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


Local seller here in Serbia. 
I bought two poljots, and at the end he gave me slava as present 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> 1980's stainless steel Poljot
> 
> View attachment 14468619
> 
> 
> Fun fact: The model number is mismatched in the 1983 Soviet wrist watches catalog (inversion with one from the previous page).
> So Dashiell, if you read this, don't forget to update your website :-d


Really? This one?


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Really? This one?
> View attachment 14469293


Yes, this one. It's the code for chrome plated case that seemed doubtful to me (and made me nervous!).
On the 3rd pic of the Tento 80 catalog you can see the same watches with the right numbers.


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks! Think someone has mentioned something about the numbers in a bulgarian forum, but didn't pay attention.
I think Matt Brace has the most complete collection of these aeroflot models.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Thanks! Think someone has mentioned something about the numbers in a bulgarian forum, but didn't pay attention.
> I think Matt Brace has the most complete collection of these aeroflot models.


I've had the two-tone version for a couple of years. I really like it in static : the effect of the dial that somehow reminds me of the Sekonda 2209, the stainless steel typical case from the late 70's, early 80's that fits today's bigger wrist, but in the end i'm always a little disappointed when i wear it.
This black one arrived just today and for now i feel better with it. We'll see how it goes in the next few weeks and after a littler crystal cleaning...
If i remember well, you also have this black version ?!


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> I've had the two-tone version for a couple of years. I really like it in static : the effect of the dial that somehow reminds me of the Sekonda 2209, the stainless steel typical case from the late 70's, early 80's that fits today's bigger wrist, but in the end i'm always a little disappointed when i wear it.
> This black one arrived just today and for now i feel better with it. We'll see how it goes in the next few weeks and after a littler crystal cleaning...
> If i remember well, you also have this black version ?!


Won't miss the chance to show both 
Congrats on yours! It's one of the coolest russian watches ever. It deserves all the attention it gets. I suspect you'll like wearing this one.


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## stevarad

And another one today. Really beautifull Moscow watch classic with molnija 3603 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And now with strap assembled.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Won't miss the chance to show both
> Congrats on yours! It's one of the coolest russian watches ever. It deserves all the attention it gets. I suspect you'll like wearing this one.
> View attachment 14469649


Yes, i remember now your presentation of both versions.
I tried the same blue and green nato, but it's really too thick in my opinion.
Wore it again this morning and it looks like it already earned its place in the top drawer.


----------



## dutchassasin

stevarad said:


> And another one today. Really beautifull Moscow watch classic with molnija 3603 movement.


Wow that's a seriously cool find!


----------



## Fergfour

What would a fair price be for the Relojes Especiales Banana in your mind? This was a project watch before the Baikonur and Baikal. I've recently been mulling over picking one up.


----------



## EndeavourDK

EndeavourDK said:


> Since some clocks seems to be "in", the "me-too" effect.
> Thought it could be funny on my watch-work-desk .....
> If still in original condition think, than I paid a good price. If not, no harm done ;-)
> According to the seller 1980's and made by the second Moscow watch factory Slava


Do you remember this one, bought a few weeks ago ?
It arrived yesterday but not all is as it seemed. In a way it was too good to be true; no wear marks on the back; looked as new and a good price.
Opened up the back and the motion-work showed some oil in the jewels, but it was evident that the wheel-train was quite dirty. The alarm-train had no oil and was even more dirty. The minute-hand had a 10 minutes play, depending in which position the clock was held.
Stripped the movement and soaked the parts in diesel, including the nice gold-color back of the clock which incorporates an alarm setting wheel.
This morning all the nicely fresh gold-paint had dissolved, revealing a far less "mint" clock.
However, the good news so far, all seems to be in working order and I haven't discovered anything which can't be fixed ;-)

Lesson learned; Better is to buy an untouched clock the with the expected wear marks. At least one hasn't to undo the "quick" superficial look-good poor "improvements".

As said above; for the price, no harm done !


----------



## AaParker

I like the commemorative watches. I sure was happy to get this Slava 30 Years Victory!


----------



## dutchassasin

Fergfour said:


> What would a fair price be for the Relojes Especiales Banana in your mind? This was a project watch before the Baikonur and Baikal. I've recently been mulling over picking one up.


I think they are worth the same as the other especiales you sold recently.


----------



## Fergfour

dupe post


----------



## Fergfour

dutchassasin said:


> I think they are worth the same as the other especiales you sold recently.


They did make only 100 of them vs 200 or however many of the RE 2 and 3's, so I was thinking more of a rarity factor. Anyway the guy was asking way more than I was willing to pay for Vostok so I passed.


----------



## junkman

[COTIZACIÓN = dutchassasin; 49840131] surgió la oportunidad y encontré otro c3pn, ya posee un ejemplo, así que ... 
View attachment 14468989
[/ COTIZACIÓN]

Congratulations dutchassasin, I've been looking for that watch for quite some time, I lost an auction with elsoldemayo (October 27th, 2017) and other times the price I found very expensive.

today, I console myself with this boctok







this will make you company with these


----------



## Odessa200

A small oiler 🙂


----------



## junkman

duplicate deletion


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> A small oiler 🙂


Yes, that's the same one (and the very only) I'm using. It delivers enough oil and you can regulate the amount (or size of the droplet) by the speed with which you pull the oiler out of the oil; slowly and a little amount sticks to it, fast will give a big(ger) amount . I clean the oiler each time before dipping into another type oil / grease.
You will be very happy with that one :-!


----------



## elsoldemayo

junkman said:


> Congratulations dutchassasin, I've been looking for that watch for quite some time, I lost an auction with elsoldemayo (October 27th, 2017) and other times the price I found very expensive.


If it's any consolation, I've been after the Vostok with 4 sectored dial for an age now


----------



## haha

Today's mail


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> Today's mail
> 
> View attachment 14482081


woooow. And I thought that I was happy with two new arrivals...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Two new watches today...

First Slava 2428 handwinding. USSR watch, but looks completly new. Perfect condition.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And second one, this nice raketa..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha

stevarad said:


> woooow. And I thought that I was happy with two new arrivals...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


And you should be !
you received pretty and uncommon models.


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> And you should be !
> you received pretty and uncommon models.


Yes, I did. Thank you. I really like those Ussr rolex look on Slava, and Raketa is so unique and beautiful.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

With strap and bracelet...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bruce147

AaParker said:


> I like the commemorative watches. I sure was happy to get this Slava 30 Years Victory!
> 
> View attachment 14479277


What a beauty.


----------



## stevarad

Oh what a week for new watches..And it is not the end...

It finally arrived. Beautiful NOS raketa with dial made of jade semiprecious stone (nephrite).

It is astonishing watch.

Strap is also original raketa strap. Lizard skin.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This poljot was without strap or bracelet for almost year.

Today I bought this golden mesh for it, and ressurected it, made him nice for wearing again.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

stevarad said:


> This poljot was without strap or bracelet for almost year.
> 
> Today I bought this golden mesh for it, and ressurected it, made him nice for wearing again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Nice match.

Billy super duper


----------



## thewatchadude

This one arrived yesterday, package opened this moening:



I'm thinking of a Light Brown leather strap with white stichting. How does it sound?


----------



## haha

The end of the week wasn't too bad either









I don't know if the Slava was supposed to be blue, but it now has a nice dark purple tint.


----------



## Luis965

This awsome trio:

*Raketa SZRP*


*Slava Stopwatch Waterproof*


*Slava Titanium Case*


----------



## ZoKet

This beauty arrived yesterday from my older relative.
Tag Heuer WA1211. In very good condition. (30 years old)


----------



## DJW GB

Luis965 said:


> This awsome trio:
> 
> *Raketa SZRP*
> 
> 
> *Slava Stopwatch Waterproof*
> 
> 
> *Slava Titanium Case*


Wow not envious at all Luis. Well done.

Billy super duper


----------



## AaParker

I purchased this Poljot. Gilding looks good. Second-hand has the arrow.









Crystal could definitely use a polishing!









I wasn't sure about the logo inside as it is an early one and both the seller and Watches of the USSR indicate this model is from the 70s. So, not sure what to make of that. Maybe it was replaced? Maybe the model was made for a long time?









https://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm:








I'm used to seeing the logo with three stars






,

but I haven't seen a great many that have Made in USSR on the mechanism so that was pretty nifty too.

Might be a model for export as the back has English and French on it, but I really have no idea.


----------



## thewatchadude

With such a lume, this one will new hands--impossible to reproduce it:


----------



## thewatchadude

Arrived yesterday--September has been a very productive month for my collection, and an exhausting one for my wallet.



Please excuse the bad qualityof the photos, taken late at night on the kitchen table. I really don't have time to open those packages earlier in the day.


----------



## junkman

THIS WEEK .. AND STOP


----------



## miroman

My last income - Raketa 2409:

  

It has been in production for a very limited period. Even in a Russian forum it's claimed, that it has never been in shops for sale. All the examples, shown in forums, are a 'prototype' series.
It's created in Petrodvoretz, but they decided to concentrate on their 26-kalibers. So they sent it to Chistopol, and then it was slightly modified to become a model, that is still being manufactured.
There's also a photo of Raketa 2414 movement (with date)!

The case is standard outside, but is unique inside (for holding 24 mm caliber). The balance bridge is also modified lately in Chistopol. There's a difference under the dial too, but I forgot to take a picture:

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kamburov

miroman said:


> My last income - Raketa 2409:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been in production for a very limited period. Even in a Russian forum it's claimed, that it has never been in shops for sale. All the examples, shown in forums, are a 'prototype' series.
> It's created in Petrodvoretz, but they decided to concentrate on their 26-kalibers. So they sent it to Chistopol, and then it was slightly modified to become a model, that is still being manufactured.
> There's also a photo of Raketa 2414 movement (with date)!
> 
> The case is standard outside, but is unique inside (for holding 24 mm caliber). The balance bridge is also modified lately in Chistopol. There's a difference under the dial too, but I forgot to take a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Very rare and interesting find, Miro! And in pristine condition! Thanks for sharing!
Interesting ballance bridge design. Will be interesting to see the date complication original design too, if you open it one day.
Ivan


----------



## miroman

Kamburov said:


> Very rare and interesting find, Miro! And in pristine condition! Thanks for sharing!
> Interesting ballance bridge design. Will be interesting to see the date complication original design too, if you open it one day.
> Ivan


There's a long thread in Russian forum about 24xx Raketa family.
2409 is with gilt or chromed case. Existence of chromed cases is thought-provoking, that the watches although have been in shops for sale.

I borrowed some pictures from there
Raketa 2414 (manual, with date):



































Even there is 2415 (automatic, no date):




































A woman, working in 'Raketa' plant those years, says that 2414 and 2415 have been produced only as prototypes.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kamburov

miroman said:


> There's a long thread in Russian forum about 24xx Raketa family.
> 2409 is with gilt or chromed case. Existence of chromed cases is thought-provoking, that the watches although have been in shops for sale.
> 
> I borrowed some pictures from there
> Raketa 2414 (manual, with date):
> View attachment 14512125
> 
> View attachment 14512123
> 
> View attachment 14512121
> 
> View attachment 14512119
> 
> View attachment 14512117
> 
> Even there is 2415 (automatic, no date):
> View attachment 14512107
> 
> View attachment 14512109
> 
> View attachment 14512111
> 
> View attachment 14512113
> 
> View attachment 14512115
> 
> 
> A woman, working in 'Raketa' plant those years, sais that 2414 and 2415 have been produced only as prototypes.
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Miro, thanks for borrowing these images to satisfy my curiosity (I'm sure others' too)!
Not so big differences. Chistopol changed the position of the spring loaded hammer that holds the date wheel in position, and the cutting of the main plate where it accomodates the date wheel. Both production optimisations, I guess
The mainspring wheel has some interesting "ball click" design. Never seen that before! 
This is some cool piece of soviet watch history, for nerds like me  Thanks again for sharing! 
Ivan

PS: Yes, I also noticed the one piece screwdown caseback, spotted on some relly rare occasions


----------



## EndeavourDK

For years I had a post-Soviet NOS 3133 in my drawer, serviced it before but it never ran well. I've given it another service and now it runs like a dream, with hardly any positional error. Bought today a post-Soviet housing and the Ruslan "Antonov" dial & hands as per last picture. This will become my first post-Soviet 3133 chronograph and I'm looking forward to it 
Here a clip of the Antonov 124 Ruslan:


----------



## Hartig

NVCH30 off ebay.

Seller accepted my offer way below the asking price so it was kind of a impulse buy. Judging from the pics it seems legit. Always wanted a 1st gen!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/swinging-l...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## miroman

Today incomes:

Sputnik with globe - not so super rare, but a collectors example like this doesn't appear every day:

   

Kirovskie "Scout" (Кировка разведчика). It differs from a 'regular' Kirovskie by the black dial with inventory number, and the movement without year of manufacturing. Produced and gave out in the times of WWII.
The condition is very interesting. Both hands are soldered, and then painted with a paint, used also to paint the hours dots and inventory number. The quality of that "repair" is so awful, that I assume it's done with anything available, just to keep it running. I don't believe it's done in a watchmakers atelier, it would be done much better. So I believe it's done through those years.
The balance bridge is replaced too. 
It was sold to me as 'working', and with some photos, which didn't let see well the condition of the hands.
As usual (when a watch comes from Russia) it arrived non-working. I can't imagine how is it possible to be working, as the balance was stuck by the new bridge (I had to put two paddings to free the balance with a little gap). Anyway, I succeed to maintain it (very carefully, because I have no spare movement), and it's now working well. How precise I will know tomorrow 

  

  

Regards, Miro.


----------



## system11

I found this Poljot alarm watch on ebay and really liked the dial/hand/strap colour combination. The strap does need replacing, I found something which I hope looks nearly identical.


----------



## stevarad

It was good week for raketa watches...

This is No 1
 








Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No 2









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No3









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No4









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No 5









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

No 6









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I have to find No 7..Kids thinks it is very funny to hide daddy's new watch..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

They are all in excellent condition.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Well done.
No.3 and 6 are my favs.


----------



## AaParker

stevarad said:


> They are all in excellent condition.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


They sure are in excellent condition! Well done! They are all very nice; I particularly like #3 and #5


----------



## stevarad

Yea, No 3 is beautiful.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And here is No 7. Actually, my oldest daughter didn't hide it, she wanted to keep it on safe place, to keep it from falling and breaking..

Kids are awsome.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It is in 100% NOS condition. Never worn. I should give him some cleaning and oil, although it is woking flawless.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fargelios

Two units rare quarz Luch made in USSR


----------



## dinkan

I bought this Vostok a week ago. Some details has been changed earlier but it was the back of the watch that got my attention. 














The watch fits very good in my collection since I have a watch where the case would fit this watch much better. I made a switch and it came out pretty good I think.


----------



## system11

Managed to find a near perfect colour match for the old strap & dial for this one, looks great now! Old strap was so dried it was cracking around my wrist.


----------



## dgadicherla

mroatman said:


> Great thread idea. About one year ago, I would have been a very, _very_ active contributor to this topic.
> 
> As for now, I don't buy much these days. But here are two I ordered recently and am anxiously anticipating....
> 
> View attachment 12382349
> 
> 
> View attachment 12382361
> 
> 
> Looking forward to contributions from others ?


Ob bloody hell that 3133 looks stunning


----------



## ZoKet

I got this from a little second hand watch shop. I didn't pay anything for it and it was for me to play with movement, fixing etc. I don't know the brand and movement, I checked but I only learnt it may be a Polish watch... I didn't want to destroy the watch, it was not working so I checked the movement; it was clean but ratchet wheel was free without screw, I found screw inside, attached and installed the shaking (free) minute hand again later second hand. Besides crown was not fit well in the stem, I fixed. I cleaned the dial, case and polished the glass too. Now watch is working in good order. Do you have any idea what is this watch and movement?
(under balance j912 is marked)


----------



## Kamburov

ZoKet said:


> I got this from a little second hand watch shop. I didn't pay anything for it and it was for me to play with movement, fixing etc. I don't know the brand and movement, I checked but I only learnt it may be a Polish watch... I didn't want to destroy the watch, it was not working so I checked the movement; it was clean but ratchet wheel was free without screw, I found screw inside, attached and installed the shaking (free) minute hand again later second hand. Besides crown was not fit well in the stem, I fixed. I cleaned the dial, case and polished the glass too. Now watch is working in good order. Do you have any idea what is this watch and movement?
> (under balance j912 is marked)


It's Chinese Standard Movement, also known as Tongji. Think it's 17 jewels, not sure though. 
Ivan


----------



## columela

Just got this Raketa big zero today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

Kamburov said:


> It's Chinese Standard Movement, also known as Tongji. Think it's 17 jewels, not sure though.
> Ivan


Thank you for info Ivan, I am still searching and trying to make clear. Sure it s vintage, if Chinese it is ok...


----------



## stevarad

This one arrived today. Top condition!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

I think I had lost control over my buying habits. Got about 5 kilos of clocks 🙂. Maybe more ....


----------



## system11

I had to know what the Amfibia models are like. Feels kind of nice, it's quite solid, case & strap are comfortable, only negative observation so far is the bezel ring tends to move a bit as the crown is screwed back in, so it's best to set it a about 1.5mm too far clockwise, and that's the sweet spot for hitting the spot you want when it's done up. It's a level up from standard Amphibias in fit & finish, but not even close to the Raketa ones (which cost 1200 euros so that's not unreasonable).


----------



## miroman

Yesterday arrived:

Sekonda 3017 with black dial without tелеmetre scale:

  

 

Slava "DeLuxe" . Of course, it's not DeLuxe. While Poljot, Raketa and Wostok have their small calibers 2209, to make thin dress watches, Slava used woman's calibre for that. That's why there had to be additional extension inside the case:

    

Regards, Miro.


----------



## RedFroggy

Congrats Miro ! 
That must be a rare variation . Do you know anything about it ?



miroman said:


> Sekonda 3017 with black dial without tachimetre scale:


----------



## RedFroggy

You always show amazing watches !!


----------



## haha

miroman said:


> Yesterday arrived:
> 
> Sekonda 3017 with black dial without tachimetre scale:
> 
> 
> 
> Slava "DeLuxe" . Of course, it's not DeLuxe. While Poljot, Raketa and Wostok have their small calibers 2209, to make thin dress watches, Slava used woman's calibre for that. That's why there had to be additional extension inside the case:
> 
> [url=https://postimg.cc/21dkpr69]
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Congrats, these are really nice watches.
I especially like these old slim man watches equipped with a woman's watch movement, most of the time without second hand. Ruhla for example has a few beautiful models.


----------



## miroman

Forgot this - Poljot "Military":

   



RedFroggy said:


> Congrats Miro !
> That must be a rare variation . Do you know anything about it ?


Thanks, Yves,

Unfortunately I have no additional info about it.
I've seen such model here, but don't remember exactly who showed it.

Regards.


----------



## MaraudingWalrus

Just bought three Raketas the other day. I'm sure they're franken watches, but the price seemed reasonable enough to wind up with interesting watches for not a ton of money. We'll see when they get here in a month or so, I guess. One green dial 24hr time zone, and two 24hr polars (one in white, one in black). I'll give one of the polars to the best man at my wedding in a few months. I'll be excited to have another relatively inexpensive watch that I can wear around that'll also be a bit slimmer than my Tag, which is sometimes kind of bulky working with my hands periodically. 

I'd seen a big zero a few years ago on the /r/watches and read about them, and kind of forgot about them over the time. I was reminded of them when I was emailing with a Russian bicycle parts company also called Raketa to get set up to order parts for my business. They make hubs, chainrings, and a few other parts.


----------



## MaraudingWalrus

Just bought three Raketas the other day. I'm sure they're franken watches, but the price seemed reasonable enough to wind up with interesting watches for not a ton of money. We'll see when they get here in a month or so, I guess. One green dial 24hr time zone, and two 24hr polars (one in white, one in black). I'll give one of the polars to the best man at my wedding in a few months. I'll be excited to have another relatively inexpensive watch that I can wear around that'll also be a bit slimmer than my Tag, which is sometimes kind of bulky working with my hands periodically. 

I'd seen a big zero a few years ago on the /r/watches and read about them, and kind of forgot about them over the time. I was reminded of them when I was emailing with a Russian bicycle parts company also called Raketa to get set up to order parts for my business. They make hubs, chainrings, and a few other parts. I'll have to get something of theirs at some point now, too.


----------



## stevarad

Today..Very pleased.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

Very nice...

Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

It arrived..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## abram357

Picked up the "gmt" Komandirskie that Meranom's been selling lately. Not the biggest fan of the dial, but I love the functionality of the 24hr hand+bezel, so I jumped on it when it came back in stock.


----------



## stevarad

abram357 said:


> Picked up the "gmt" Komandirskie that Meranom's been selling lately. Not the biggest fan of the dial, but I love the functionality of the 24hr hand+bezel, so I jumped on it when it came back in stock.


Photo?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## abram357

stevarad said:


> Photo?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Bought a handful of straps for future non-Russian mods.

Also an uncomplete relatively rare Vostok to complement another uncomplete one tha I recently received. Would never have thought I would find it so quickly. Photos when all the pieces are together.


----------



## Seikogi

another 710, I gifted away the first one.

the model is so simple and perfect, idk I miss it a lot


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> another 710, I gifted away the first one.
> 
> the model is so simple and perfect, idk I miss it a lot


Well, photo?

And you could write about gift in thread watches for dear people..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> Well, photo?
> 
> And you could write about gift in thread watches for dear people..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока











the exact same I had before )

what I want to do:

sandwich dial: - the 1967 amphibia is the best looking but they are expensive and I wouldn't buy one as a part donator. other sandwich dials are long out of production so I have no idea how I will proceed, this will be a longterm goal.
hands: not sure which ones I want to use, I have black buran style hands at home
movement: swap to manual wind - making it thinner
bracelet: perhaps a bonetto cinturini since I love the smell and long term I'd like to machine some solid endlinks in combination with either president style or jubilee. I don't have the equipment at home so this will take a few years possibly


----------



## colt

stevarad said:


> It arrived..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Hi,

are the screwed lugs for real then? Could we have a shot of the side, and it's behind? 

On my end, I just received this beauty. Nikolay from technochas.ru is great to work with.


----------



## stevarad

I will post photos later. In hurry...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MaraudingWalrus

Got these in the mail yesterday. Going to give the white one away as a gift in a few months.

Have some other straps on the way, should be a nice change of pace from my Tag and my Time!


----------



## Utva_56

The green one is a looker. Beautifull emerald colour .


----------



## stevarad

colt said:


> Hi,
> 
> are the screwed lugs for real then? Could we have a shot of the side, and it's behind?
> 
> On my end, I just received this beauty. Nikolay from technochas.ru is great to work with.
> 
> View attachment 14577327


Real one. Caseback is nice.

I really think this watch is something.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## colt

very very nice


----------



## MaraudingWalrus

Utva_56 said:


> The green one is a looker. Beautifull emerald colour .


Yes. it's a really nice looking watch. The color is great. Can't wait to get it on a different strap. Gotta get used to the 24hr though!

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Very happy with my 2 purchases of the day


----------



## YanKristian

Vostok 420 With Russian national aeroclub logo


----------



## haha

A "big" 2-hand Ruhla


----------



## thewatchadude

RedFroggy said:


> Very happy with my 2 purchases of the day
> 
> View attachment 14585555


Very nice watch... but please change this bracelet!


----------



## haha

thewatchadude said:


> Very nice watch... but please change this bracelet!


Right, this typical czech Kovotex would suit better (but if your real intention was to get his bracelet from Redfroggy, don't worry, i have a couple available :-d)


----------



## thewatchadude

This bracelet is fantastic!


----------



## D50

colt said:


> On my end, I just received this beauty. Nikolay from technochas.ru is great to work with.
> 
> View attachment 14577327


For conversion, ss pyo rubels?


----------



## D50

colt said:


> On my end, I just received this beauty. Nikolay from technochas.ru is great to work with.


For conversion, ss pyo rubels?


----------



## RedFroggy

What ? .... you no like ? 



thewatchadude said:


> Very nice watch... but please change this bracelet!


I am debating reddish-brown finest cheapo Vietnamese crocodile or brown maybe burgundy perlon.


----------



## thewatchadude

Avidfan said:


> Yes looks like the example Mario posted is the known correct configuration, and there is little chance of finding a correct dial that is not already attached to another case of this type, other dials might also be correct as well as it would be unusual for Vostok to design a case and then limit it's use to just one dial :think:


Avidfan was both right and wrong!
I found the missing parts attached to a bezel-less case. I couldn't fit the bezel on this one though so had to swap everything into my initial case. The dial is pretty dirty, but the model seems now pretty legit to me:


----------



## haha

So my questioning about this case 103 from Raketa wasn't completely innocent.
I was actually expecting this.

























Atypical case back








It's not in perfect condition and it's not the dial i would have chosen (as if there was any choice !), but it is a beautiful watch both classical and with a strong character.
It's going to need a little care before to go on the wrist...


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> So my questioning about this case 103 from Raketa wasn't completely innocent.
> I was actually expecting this.
> 
> View attachment 14590847
> 
> 
> View attachment 14590849
> 
> 
> View attachment 14590851
> 
> 
> Atypical case back
> View attachment 14590855
> 
> 
> It's not in perfect condition and it's not the dial i would have chosen (as if there was any choice !), but it is a beautiful watch both classical and with a strong character.
> It's going to need a little care before to go on the wrist...


So sneaky..... 🙂. Congrats!!!


----------



## dutchassasin

haha said:


> It's not in perfect condition and it's not the dial i would have chosen (as if there was any choice !), but it is a beautiful watch both classical and with a strong character. It's going to need a little care before to go on the wrist...


fantastic find


----------



## Odessa200

Do you guys know how to operate that geiger meter on Raketa watch? Just asking. No reason....


----------



## dutchassasin

-removed-


----------



## 24h

Odessa200 said:


> Do you guys know how to operate that geiger meter on Raketa watch? Just asking. No reason....


I don't know much, but don't Geiger counters use a special tube to measure radiation?
I think it's a consumable item that only lasts a few years.


----------



## Odessa200

24h said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know how to operate that geiger meter on Raketa watch? Just asking. No reason....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much, but don't Geiger counters use a special tube to measure radiation?
> I think it's a consumable item that only lasts a few years.
Click to expand...

That was a joke attempt (as if I am buying this watch). Lol. I would imagine the arrow on the meter should be resettable to you can see the accumulation of radiation from the last reset time.


----------



## Weissen

On its way from Mother Russia as we speak.
Kinda plain Jane, but will make a good mod test bed.


----------



## MaxBottomTime

abram357 said:


> View attachment 14565443


This looks nice, as does the white face pepsi bezel one. That one has a weird center bracelet mountninstead of standard lugs and pin bar though.


----------



## Odessa200

Finally got myself a staking set and some other tools from a retirement watchmaker. Was looking for one for a while but did not want to spent much. Now I will me able to damage movements in totality new ways 🙂


----------



## fargelios

Bought it today. This is a gift to my Russian friend


----------



## stevarad

fargelios said:


> Bought it today. This is a gift to my Russian friend
> View attachment 14596675
> 
> 
> View attachment 14596677
> 
> 
> View attachment 14596679


Nice! Tell us more about watch and story in thread Watches for dear people.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## il giramondo

Just saw this was available on Meranom. I've been checking for a while. Now the long wait.


----------



## Kukaruz

First Vostok dresswatch for me.

As far as I know all original, from the late 60's to early 70's, 2214 caliber.









As you can see, bit of dust on the dial, so I disassembled it later and cleaned it up, pic will follow when the light is better.

Really enjoying this watch!


----------



## haha

Kukaruz said:


> First Vostok dresswatch for me.
> 
> As far as I know all original, from the late 60's to early 70's, 2214 caliber.
> 
> View attachment 14609431
> 
> 
> As you can see, bit of dust on the dial, so I disassembled it later and cleaned it up, pic will follow when the light is better.
> 
> Really enjoying this watch!


More casual than dress, but a very nice watch nonetheless :-!


----------



## Odessa200

If my calculations are true, bought 9 kilos of various horological things 🙂


----------



## EndeavourDK

Odessa200 said:


> If my calculations are true, bought 9 kilos of various horological things 🙂


That's a lot of "Before & After " :-! :-d


----------



## elsoldemayo

Odessa200 said:


> If my calculations are true, bought 9 kilos of various horological things 🙂





EndeavourDK said:


> That's a lot of "Before & After " :-! :-d


Or it could be 1 really big clock!! :-d


----------



## Utva_56

CCCP BRAND , MODEL SPUTNIK 1 , DESIGNED BY Alexander Shorokof , Poljot International. Equiped with Slava 2427 auto movement. Double naked. Fitted with Vostok strap. Original lether strap is to much padded.


----------



## Odessa200

elsoldemayo said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my calculations are true, bought 9 kilos of various horological things 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EndeavourDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of "Before & After "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could be 1 really big clock!!
Click to expand...

Mix of everything 🙂. About 25 clocks or so. 
Truly heavy clocks I buy locally to save of shipping cost.


----------



## fargelios

Raketa 2609. NOS condition with documens. 1990 year of production.


----------



## stevarad

fargelios said:


> Raketa 2609. NOS condition with documens. 1990 year of production.
> 
> View attachment 14618319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14618321
> 
> 
> View attachment 14618325
> 
> 
> View attachment 14618327


what amazing and beautiful watch...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## skipvel

A vostok from soviet times; but no strap.


----------



## fargelios

Luch quartz made in USSR. Bought it today.


----------



## stevarad

fargelios said:


> Luch quartz made in USSR. Bought today.
> 
> View attachment 14627051
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627053
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627055
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627057


B E A U T Y !

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arrived today, bought last week, something a bit unusual....


----------



## stevarad

elsoldemayo said:


> Arrived today, bought last week, something a bit unusual....
> 
> View attachment 14627237


????

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

elsoldemayo said:


> Arrived today, bought last week, something a bit unusual....
> 
> View attachment 14627237


this suspense is killing me


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sorry, had to be a teaser picture until I can take some pictures with daylight available. Horrible time of year to try get good light. 
Until then, seller pics will have to suffice. It was sold as spares or repairs, but I noticed the seller states this for every mechanical and they are not a watch specialist. On arrival it wound smoothly, started up and has kept time for the first 12 hours anyway.


----------



## dutchassasin

elsoldemayo said:


> Sorry, had to be a teaser picture until I can take some pictures with daylight available.


What a gem, excellent find!


----------



## elsoldemayo

A couple of pics and it's now added to my site. Keeping time to within 30 seconds over the last 48 hours so I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## haha

This Raketa windrose is going to need some care, just like i did, but it should look good in the end.


----------



## stevarad

haha said:


> This Raketa windrose is going to need some care, just like i did, but it should look good in the end.
> View attachment 14631159


What about that leg?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha

stevarad said:


> What about that leg?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks for asking. 
It's nothing too serious, just my knee reminding me of an old injury (and my age).
I had to go for an arthroscopy to deal with the meniscus.


----------



## haha

A Vostok with a nice sunrise dial. It's obviously a franken, the lume dots not matching the hands.
A Belgian collector (probably a member of this forum) seems to own an Amphibian 020 with the same dial.


----------



## dutchassasin

Quite a rare dial, excellent find. Should be easy to defranken


----------



## haha

dutchassasin said:


> Quite a rare dial, excellent find. Should be easy to defranken


Thanks. Should be easy... but in the meantime, i found out it might be a little more complicated.
The Belgian one and another one on sale HERE actually have a 270 case, which seems to be known for using a 2416b movement.
I'd be interested in more information/confirmation of what the original is supposed to look like.


----------



## thewatchadude

A 270 case does not look inappropriate given the dial has no country of origin marking and might therefore be of the same period as the 270. That said, even though I like very much this dial, I am not convinced it is original (I mean produced by the Vostok factory): the style is so different from their usual production. happy to be proven wrong though--this one is on my buying list (together with so many others...)


----------



## dutchassasin

haha said:


> I'd be interested in more information/confirmation of what the original is supposed to look like.


Just checked the book "Faszination Russische Uhren" and it is indeed in there with the same configuration as the etsy link. Ofcourse the book is not a 100% trusted source but gives some credibility.


----------



## haha

thewatchadude said:


> A 270 case does not look inappropriate given the dial has no country of origin marking and might therefore be of the same period as the 270. That said, even though I like very much this dial, I am not convinced it is original (I mean produced by the Vostok factory): the style is so different from their usual production. happy to be proven wrong though--this one is on my buying list (together with so many others...)





dutchassasin said:


> Just checked the book "Faszination Russische Uhren" and it is indeed in there with the same configuration as the etsy link. Ofcourse the book is not a 100% trusted source but gives some credibility.


Thanks for your help.
so we have one 270 owned by a collector, one 270 on sale, one 270 listed in "Faszination Russische Uhren", plus one obvious FRANKEN and mine.
It might/should be enough to say the 270 version is legit. I don't think the style is so different from what they did at the time. It's a little on the edge, but they did experiment in various directions.
I might keep mine as it is for now. I prefer this dial in a casual watch rather than in a diver...


----------



## stevarad

This one arrived today, as present for my wife..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

haha said:


> Thanks for your help.
> so we have one 270 owned by a collector, one 270 on sale, one 270 listed in "Faszination Russische Uhren", plus one obvious FRANKEN and mine.
> It might/should be enough to say the 270 version is legit. I don't think the style is so different from what they did at the time. It's a little on the edge, but they did experiment in various directions.
> I might keep mine as it is for now. I prefer this dial in a casual watch rather than in a diver...


Mine is obviously a Franken, however I liked how the dial worked with the Komandirskie case and hands, so I left t it that way :-!


----------



## mariomart

Also managed to win this little beauty off eBay today, I've been looking for a good example of a 470300 for quite some time


----------



## EndeavourDK

Perfectly suited for my spare 3133 (SU 3133 chrono-bridge but stamped with "23 jewels" :think: ) SU movement I managed to buy a NOS set consisting of the case, the dial, the crown and the original hands. The case-back has still, same as per Polmax3133 pictures below, the original sticker (1583 CH). The sellers pictures were poor and in-complete, hence the Polmax3133 pictures.

Perhaps not the most beloved CCCP chronograph, but I love the style, its simplicity and "to-the-point" hands.

During the "Perestroika" period its design was more aimed at the Italian market:TIME "CCCP"


----------



## EndeavourDK

I just didn't know how fast to press the "Buy it now" button ...... an eBay add placed yesterday ... what was the rest thinking for €96 ?? :-s


----------



## stevarad

Yes, you know what is next...I hate you...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h

EndeavourDK said:


> I just didn't know how fast to press the "Buy it now" button ...... an eBay add placed yesterday ... what was the rest thinking for €96 ?? :-s


I wonder what the listing title was...I have several notifications setup for these watches but I never got an email ;-)


----------



## Sayan

Got this old minisry case Vostok, wanted to get this version for quite a while, like the paddle hands.


----------



## Odessa200

Got this one today. I thought I will not see it 🙂. Went from Moscow to UAE! Stayed there for several days and then made it to USA.


----------



## sz13

First post and first soviet watch!









Hoping it's not a franken, afaik it isn't.

Did have some issues upon delivery including it running slow and the outer year/month not working properly... and accidently dropping it on the way to a watchmaker to have a look at and shattering the glass.

Managed to find a guy in Sydney who's going to fix it.


----------



## st.petersbourg

Odessa200 said:


> Got this one today. I thought I will not see it &#55357;&#56898;. Went from Moscow to UAE! Stayed there for several days and then made it to USA.


Hi,

where did you found that beauty ?


----------



## RedFroggy

Nice watch !! I am looking for that early model as well with the original case . Green dial would be awesome ;-)

Amphibia Cassa 710 ministry | Vostok Amphibia CCCP



Sayan said:


> Got this old minisry case Vostok, wanted to get this version for quite a while, like the paddle hands.
> 
> View attachment 14648785


----------



## Odessa200

st.petersbourg said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one today. I thought I will not see it ��. Went from Moscow to UAE! Stayed there for several days and then made it to USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> where did you found that beauty ?
Click to expand...

Connections... Connections... Connections... 2 of my friends new I was looking for one and somehow both spotted one. I got this one cause it was cheeper and had correct bezel. The other one had a less faded dial but more money and wrong bezel (that is an easy fix). Long story short: I got this one and a friend of a friend got the other one. Happy end.


----------



## Odessa200

sz13 said:


> First post and first soviet watch!
> 
> View attachment 14654355
> 
> 
> Hoping it's not a franken, afaik it isn't.
> 
> Did have some issues upon delivery including it running slow and the outer year/month not working properly... and accidently dropping it on the way to a watchmaker to have a look at and shattering the glass.
> 
> Managed to find a guy in Sydney who's going to fix it.


Welcome to the forum. Sorry for your troubles... 
the watch looks legit. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kamburov

Molnija related stuff


----------



## Kamburov

Molnija related stuff

View attachment 14655809

View attachment 14655813


----------



## columela

Today I bought my first 24 hour soviet watch . I hope it is as legit as it sees from the pictures 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sapsan61

Watch Vostok Amphibian, eared. USSR, stainless steel.


----------



## elsoldemayo

columela said:


> Today I bought my first 24 hour soviet watch . *I hope it is as legit as it sees from the pictures *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks fine based on those pics, correct hands, case and movement.


----------



## columela

elsoldemayo said:


> Looks fine based on those pics, correct hands, case and movement.


Thank you, that is reassuring

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

RedFroggy said:


> Nice watch !! I am looking for that early model as well with the original case . Green dial would be awesome ;-)


I just got the green dial only. Thinking about getting the case, but those old ministry cases with angles are hard to come buy, i might use the one i have and swap the hands so it would like it was from factory. But it's a long process will take probably couple months.


----------



## mr_grey

sz13 said:


> First post and first soviet watch!
> 
> View attachment 14654355
> 
> 
> Hoping it's not a franken, afaik it isn't.
> 
> Did have some issues upon delivery including it running slow and the outer year/month not working properly... and accidently dropping it on the way to a watchmaker to have a look at and shattering the glass.
> 
> Managed to find a guy in Sydney who's going to fix it.


Looks lovely!

I just sold a whole bunch of spare parts for these watches to someone in Sydney. Mebe it's your guy!

Here is mine that I am repairing slowly. Just need new face and she's all ready to go!









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sz13

mr_grey said:


> sz13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post and first soviet watch!
> 
> View attachment 14654355
> 
> 
> Hoping it's not a franken, afaik it isn't.
> 
> Did have some issues upon delivery including it running slow and the outer year/month not working properly... and accidently dropping it on the way to a watchmaker to have a look at and shattering the glass.
> 
> Managed to find a guy in Sydney who's going to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely!
> 
> I just sold a whole bunch of spare parts for these watches to someone in Sydney. Mebe it's your guy!
> 
> Here is mine that I am repairing slowly. Just need new face and she's all ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate! Yeah feel like I got pretty lucky, looks original and condition is decent.

Ah no way! Was the guys name Peter?

Yours looks pretty decent!


----------



## Odessa200

This Volcano.


----------



## stevarad

something new today...Very happy with this!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Leo13

Something quite difficult to get.... 






​


----------



## Luis965

Raketa Antarctica:


----------



## PDAdict

stevarad said:


> something new today...Very happy with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I really like this watch, but I screw the strap width

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Leo13 said:


> Something quite difficult to get....
> 
> View attachment 14660713​


Indeed!!! Beautiful!!

http://instagram.com/mysovietwatch


----------



## Odessa200

Luis965 said:


> Raketa Antarctica:


Superb. Wow!


----------



## il giramondo

Finally arrived!


----------



## haha

Vostok 2605 in quite good condition with its original strap (and box)


----------



## haha

Looks like i'm the only one buying watches here :-d

Poljot 2609 with a lovely structured dial (will need better pictures)


----------



## Leo13

Raketa 2209 - the thinnest...... 






​


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> Looks like i'm the only one buying watches here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot 2609 with a lovely structured dial (will need better pictures)
> 
> View attachment 14664443


Is this a solid gold one?


----------



## jimzilla

I bought the Okean reissue today. I don't have it yet but I can hardly wait to get it. 

https://www.poljot24.de/en/uhrtypen/chronographen/poljot-okean.html


----------



## haha

Odessa200 said:


> Is this a solid gold one?


No, it's not. The case is in a really excellent condition, but it's "only" 10 micron gold plated.
Also the dial doesn't fit perfectly and there is a gap on the right side where you can see the stem, but i saw the same defect on other samples, including solid gold ones, so i suppose it's "normal".


----------



## Leo13

Signal Alarm, gold plated , cal.2612, 1st MCHZ, double caseback......... condition superb 














​


----------



## stevarad

Leo13 said:


> Signal Alarm, gold plated , cal.2612, 1st MCHZ, double caseback......... condition superb
> 
> View attachment 14672189
> 
> 
> View attachment 14672193​


This is great find!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Two new old watches. First, this golden Slava automatic, 2427 movement. Perfect condition...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Second, this beautiful, beautiful, golden luch, 2209 movement.

I am very satisfird with these two findings.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Cos of Xmas and daughters, granddaughters stuff I only managed to pick up a black and red KGB Komandirskie dial and waiting on is it DrSeikostain on ebay to get back to me about one of the custom Amphibia second hands he does. Also snagged a nice jewelled Ronda 785 for my Klaus-Kobec Entrepreneur, man that is a sexeh watch in the heavy rose gold. I have been tempted to rose gold plate a Komandirskie case and bezel to see if it looks nice or not hehe


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> Second, this beautiful, beautiful, golden luch, 2209 movement.
> 
> I am very satisfird with these two findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Nice. Had picked a Slava as well. Will brag when I get it 🙂


----------



## Odessa200

No one posts recent purchases????? How come? Its a holiday season! Got this parcel today. Not the bottom one (its a over the stove hood). The top one. 🙂. Man.... it took a while to get from Ukraine to me. Not sure if the size is the problem or I just got unlucky. More than 1 month there were no updates. It left Ukraine and disappeared. So finally I have it. Did not open it yet but I am guessing there is a lot of watches and clocks! I think I better get a few shelves ready 1st. 🙂 For now my dog trying to inspect the new arrivals.


----------



## cuthbert

I finally pulled the plug on an antimagnetic 2209, I think the crown is not original but the rest including the bracelet looks ok.





































Should it have the domed crown?


----------



## 979greenwich

Domed crown was on the earlier models. This one looks all original to me, and in very nice condition too.
Judging from the background, it came from the same seller as my 119 paddle hand  So it wasn't expensive either, i guess.
Congrats!


----------



## cuthbert

It´s been a long time since I bought a vintage Soviet and therefore I felt a little unsecure.


----------



## Odessa200

cuthbert said:


> It´s been a long time since I bought a vintage Soviet and therefore I felt a little unsecure.


Good purchase. If anything is changed then I would suspect the lume on the hands. Looks a bit white comparing to the lume on the dial. The rest is all great!


----------



## 979greenwich

I would bet that lume on the hands is original. I have the same one and the lume on the dots is darker than on the hands. Few other examples of the sector dial 119, same thing.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Buran 3133. I have the crome version but was tempted by this as it's unusual to find these with Сделано в СССР on the dial.


----------



## skipvel

Raketa perpetual calendar.


----------



## Weissen

Pobeda Buran
The strap obviously isn't original and I'm not sure if the dial is legit either, but I loved the combination so much that I had to have it. Seems to be in good condition overall.
$45 bucks on the Bay.
Did I get boned?


----------



## Odessa200

Weissen said:


> View attachment 14709061
> 
> 
> Pobeda Buran
> The strap obviously isn't original and I'm not sure if the dial is legit either, but I loved the combination so much that I had to have it. Seems to be in good condition overall.
> $45 bucks on the Bay.
> Did I get boned?


If you like it then this is all that matter!


----------



## RedFroggy

The dial bears the symbol of the "Soviet Polar Aviation" - a lot of copies float around and from the photo I can't tell for sure ... but the case is not the original fitted, nor are the hands. 
Now 45 usd ... still a very cool looking package IMO, and as said before "If you like it then this is all that matter!"



Weissen said:


> View attachment 14709061
> 
> Pobeda Buran - Did I get boned?


Waooo... dunno about Aussie postmen... 
"Autralia Post keeping bored HouseWifes & Russian Watch Collectors happy ! "


----------



## Dodgydruid

cuthbert said:


> I finally pulled the plug on an antimagnetic 2209, I think the crown is not original but the rest including the bracelet looks ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it have the domed crown?


I'm quite like the bracelet there on yours, looks proper functional piece which is what they were 

I am battling probs with mine and beginning to regret getting it and suspicious why it was so cheap... the so called nos hands I bought for it the lume fell out and I keep all my Vostok hands in little test tubes with some cotton wool and just that gently pulling them off the bit of cotton wool I saw the lume had disintegrated.

Am now thinking of going down the route of bodging a 2414 in it or sending it bits and all to someone who can work some magic on it as I lack the skills it seems and getting frustrated.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Odessa200 said:


> Nice. Had picked a Slava as well. Will brag when I get it 🙂


I snagged a AU10 Slava myself, that is going to be my "posh" going out watch, has the triangle enlarged day date window on a lovely ruby sunburst dial, its literally just been loaded on a plane from Mockba as has my second admiralskie.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just nailed on ebay a TiN star shaped 1 o'clock pos winder Generalskie with the swooping oak leaves dial, not sure the bezel is right as its the TiN dot dash one but its the last TiN case type I needed meaning I have them all in TiN except tonneau as not sure if they did a TiN tonneau or a TiN ministry.

On the silver side I do still need a ministry but not buying anything substantive until I got my 090 Amphibia sorted. I am considering franken fitting a Komandirskie movement just so I can get some wear outta the thing.


----------



## skipvel

Raketa Navy Commemorative NOS with papers.















Page 47 of Levenberg. 1000 manufactured.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Oh no, now there's Raketa ones with all the navy stuff that I now will have to start collecting... me poor battered wallet aieee

What a beauty though, I haven't started yet on my Raketa's as focusing on my 1970's ugliest watch in the world Slava category once I got my Vostok set finished and only two case types to collect so watch out Raketa's... my ebay is hunting for you in the new year


----------



## Dodgydruid

Arrived today hot in from Belarus and Russia...

KGB Komandirskie dial and a AU10 Soviet Slava which is holding very good time but the little date pusher is gummed up. I have a few others all destined to various Vostok's as and when I repair 'em  I will prob pull the rather sad cracked glaze golden submariner of its movement for the KGB and put that into the gawjus refurbed case I have with a new crystal and bezel. Its a shame these golden ones have suffered as the paratrooper of the same finish is extremely hard to read the decals and numerals on.


----------



## stevarad

Three new USSR fellows today..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133, Moscow-Tokyo









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Beautiful handwinding 2428 Slava









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And luch masterpiece..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I don't know why photos are in landscape position  ...anyway, you can see how nice they are

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo they are very nice indeed, I am quite a fan of the Slava's and for now the Poljots are well out of my bracket but maybe one day...


----------



## stevarad

Oh, not to forget this younger russian fellow...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I think my budget is empty for some time.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do very much like that black bezel, with that strap just changes the Amphibia completely. Where do you get such bezels from as I have toyed with sexing up one of my Vostok's and that black bezel is just oozing cool


----------



## stevarad

Dodgydruid said:


> I do very much like that black bezel, with that strap just changes the Amphibia completely. Where do you get such bezels from as I have toyed with sexing up one of my Vostok's and that black bezel is just oozing cool


From meranom. It is out of stock right now, but it will be available again soon.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl.../vostok-amphibia-555-pvd-universal-bezel.html

Here is the link.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dinkan

*Poljot Amphibian* 
I've been looking for a good Poljot Amphibian to put in my collection. It's not so difficult to find them but there has always been something that made me hesitate. Now I've found this one. The metal bracelet wasn't that comfortable so I changed it to a simple leather strap and I think it was to the better.


----------



## stevarad

dinkan said:


> *Poljot Amphibian*
> I've been looking for a good Poljot Amphibian to put in my collection. It's not so difficult to find them but there has always been something that made me hesitate. Now I've found this one. The metal bracelet wasn't that comfortable so I changed it to a simple leather strap and I think it was to the better.
> View attachment 14734485
> 
> View attachment 14734489
> 
> View attachment 14734493
> 
> View attachment 14734495
> 
> View attachment 14734497


HoHoHo...what a present for a hollyday!!! Congrats!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dinkan

stevarad said:


> HoHoHo...what a present for a hollyday!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you! This was a very good buy. The watch seems to "grow on me" the more I wear it. A very beautiful watch.


----------



## 979greenwich

A grail for me. Didn't think it was still possible to get it for 60 €, so i didn't ponder too much when i saw it on ebay, even without the movement picture. Came dirty as hell, cleaned and polished it up a bit, put on a new strap and voila. Still have to see how it's keeping time, so far so good.

An early 119 as well  
My thirst for Amphibians is satisfied for now.


----------



## Dodgydruid

stevarad said:


> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl.../vostok-amphibia-555-pvd-universal-bezel.html
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Cheers, going to keep an eye on stocks when back in... and a happy new year from this part of ol' blighty


----------



## Dodgydruid

dinkan said:


> *Poljot Amphibian*
> I've been looking for a good Poljot Amphibian to put in my collection. It's not so difficult to find them but there has always been something that made me hesitate. Now I've found this one. The metal bracelet wasn't that comfortable so I changed it to a simple leather strap and I think it was to the better.
> View attachment 14734485
> 
> View attachment 14734489
> 
> View attachment 14734493
> 
> View attachment 14734495
> 
> View attachment 14734497


I too have been making cow's eyes at the Poljot Amphibia's, to me an ex serviceman I prefer a working, operational sort of watch to something that costs a person's yearly wage which is precisely what drew me into the whole Russian/Vostok collecting and I am enjoying it immensely showing off my latest Generalskie in the supermarket and couple nice comments from people who have never seen a star shaped watch before lol This year has been a bloody good year for absolute stunners whether its my £1 Seiko 7009 or the funky Poljot Stadium I am working on and have had to order two new T watch displays as run out of room hehe.


----------



## stevarad

Dodgydruid said:


> Cheers, going to keep an eye on stocks when back in... and a happy new year from this part of ol' blighty


Happy new year, my dear friend.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## deepsea03

My first Soviet era watch - will be delivered with both a polished bezel and a black bezel
*seller's pic*


----------



## Weissen

"Needed" a 24hr piece.









And now for the long wait.....


----------



## Kamburov

Just won this one on local auction for less than $40 delivered. Couldn't resist it. It's going to be a very exiting b&a project. Not working, but with a healthy ballance according to seller. 
How hard can it be? Right?


----------



## Dodgydruid

I've been a bit slack today, ordered another NOS Slava 2428 movement, a Soviet cap cockade and a watch made by Spirit Chronometer Co... Got fingers in pies of a nice special edition Rotary and some Citizen.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kamburov said:


> Just won this one on local auction for less than $40 delivered. Couldn't resist it. It's going to be a very exiting b&a project. Not working, but with a healthy ballance according to seller.
> How hard can it be? Right?
> 
> View attachment 14757899
> 
> View attachment 14757903
> 
> View attachment 14757905


I doubt it will be a hard build as Russian watches are sturdy and made in mind that the repairer might not be Longines or Rolex apprenticed  Also they tend to share some common parts so a good clean and fettle should reward with a decent piece


----------



## 24h

Technically did not buy this today, but I just opened it. I wonder what it could be? :think: ;-)


----------



## MCHB

I have this one coming!


----------



## Kamburov

24h said:


> Technically did not buy this today, but I just opened it. I wonder what it could be? :think: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14760421


A buran? C'mon, show it!


----------



## stevarad

24h said:


> Technically did not buy this today, but I just opened it. I wonder what it could be? :think: ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14760421


Maybe chronograph? 

( Yes, it's Buran)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Arrival today of a £2 red dialed Zakas movement... working perfectly fine and holding reasonably good time.

This is a quandary though as the Commander case I have in the picture has a blue index ring, the blue dial on the left is also a Zakas but the balance is missing, do I leave as is the red one, clean up the dial and shove in the Commander case or should I harvest the blue dial and put that on the red movement. Its a shame to dedial it but I don't think the red goes well with the blue ring.

Has anyone got an idea how to take those rings out as my other Commander case has a perfect ring and I would rather have that out and into the good case as the other case I have the case is fused and I had to cut the back off with a dremel so its def scrap lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

Looking at the pics and in the flesh the red dial is in much better shape, I also do like the arrow headed second hand, oh well it might look off red against blue but it does mean I have a Commander working and wearing


----------



## system11

I wanted an Elektronika LCD watch and there were so many models to choose from, narrowed it down to two designs that I really liked, this is one of them. It's virtually unmarked, the bracelet is from an Orient though and the caseback has been engraved presumably when it was given to someone in 1986. I'll take a photo of that at some point in case someone can translate it. Someone really looked after this or never wore it, there's no chrome rubbing whatsoever, can't find any scratches either on the case or face - perfect!


----------



## 24h

Here it is! A Poljot Buran with CCCP dial, rotating bezel, and screw-on caseback. One bad experience with a snap-on and all can say is no thanks. :-!
This was on my list very early on, but I missed out on a few auctions and rarely found it in this exact configuration.

There's a funny story behind this one. I contacted the seller to ask for more details, but by the time I read the response and was ready to purchase, someone else bought it. I really regretted waiting for the seller and should have taken a chance. Fast forward to Christmas day and something unexpected happened; someone very close gave this exact watch to me as a gift. I guess they know me too well ;-)

The watch needs a little bit of work, but it'll be a fun project. Dial is in perfect condition, however, that is not the case for the crystal. From the lighting you can't see all the scratches except near the right sub-dial. I might replace it with a flat sapphire crystal that looks close to the original after seeing how well it turned out for EndeavourDK. Some general cleaning might fix the bezel which is basically impossible to rotate more than a few millimeters and the green oxidation on the crown might improve. I can live with that but I'll keep my eye out for a replacement.

Now I have two of my absolute favorite watches: this Poljot Buran and a Poljot Alarm, which I owe a huge thanks to Ivan for. 
Thanks again for helping me check over that watch and talking me into getting it. Still haven't found one in that condition!


----------



## Kamburov

I knew it  Congrats on this gorgeous buran! 
Crystal's not that bad, althought I too like the look of Roland's sapphire.


----------



## haha

I received these three watches yesterday and wound them. Which one do you think keeps good time?


----------



## rmeron

http://https://www.ebay.com/itm/RUSSIAN-MILITARY-VOSTOK-KOMANDIRSKIE-SUBMARINE-WATCH-211163-NEW/120786958888?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I have this coming, is this rated for 30, 50 or 200 meters


----------



## 24h

rmeron said:


> http://https://www.ebay.com/itm/RUSSIAN-MILITARY-VOSTOK-KOMANDIRSKIE-SUBMARINE-WATCH-211163-NEW/120786958888?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I have this coming, is this rated for 30, 50 or 200 meters


Vostok lists 20M. The crown and caseback have rubber gaskets and are threaded, but the crystal is glued in without the use of a tension ring. I'm guessing that's the weak point.


----------



## Dodgydruid

system11 said:


> I wanted an Elektronika LCD watch and there were so many models to choose from, narrowed it down to two designs that I really liked, this is one of them. It's virtually unmarked, the bracelet is from an Orient though and the caseback has been engraved presumably when it was given to someone in 1986. I'll take a photo of that at some point in case someone can translate it. Someone really looked after this or never wore it, there's no chrome rubbing whatsoever, can't find any scratches either on the case or face - perfect!
> 
> View attachment 14761129


I've noticed a lot of Elektronica's appearing on ebay at very good prices whilst prices of other Russian pieces are beginning to climb esp on the vintage stuff, so prob best to grab a bargain now.


----------



## Dodgydruid

24h said:


> Here it is! A Poljot Buran with CCCP dial, rotating bezel, and screw-on caseback. One bad experience with a snap-on and all can say is no thanks. :-!
> This was on my list very early on, but I missed out on a few auctions and rarely found it in this exact configuration.
> 
> There's a funny story behind this one. I contacted the seller to ask for more details, but by the time I read the response and was ready to purchase, someone else bought it. I really regretted waiting for the seller and should have taken a chance. Fast forward to Christmas day and something unexpected happened; someone very close gave this exact watch to me as a gift. I guess they know me too well ;-)
> 
> The watch needs a little bit of work, but it'll be a fun project. Dial is in perfect condition, however, that is not the case for the crystal. From the lighting you can't see all the scratches except near the right sub-dial. I might replace it with a flat sapphire crystal that looks close to the original after seeing how well it turned out for EndeavourDK. Some general cleaning might fix the bezel which is basically impossible to rotate more than a few millimeters and the green oxidation on the crown might improve. I can live with that but I'll keep my eye out for a replacement.
> 
> Now I have two of my absolute favorite watches: this Poljot Buran and a Poljot Alarm, which I owe a huge thanks to Ivan for.
> Thanks again for helping me check over that watch and talking me into getting it. Still haven't found one in that condition!
> 
> View attachment 14761447


Wow that's prob in better condition than it left the factory... I will one day have some Poljot chrono's but prices are soaring right now it seems so have consoled myself with a Chinese Seagull "owl" piece identical to the Chinese military pieces, insanely cheap off of the site of Alibaba and the 40 expresses hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

Only thing I had turn up today apart from an old rolled gold Excalibur expanding bracelent and a quite old oyster bracelet is this rather bright and cheerful "Spirit" watch which I intended to poach the rather nice expanding bracelet off but opening it up as you do saw the problem of a bent battery contact, quick straighten and bosh, working spot on so left it alone and gave a clean and on my wrist this evening.









The red Zakas movement I posted above, still waiting for it to wind down so I can clean the dial lol Its holding a very good power reserve and keeping very good time, I've dabbed a touch of the slippery stuff in various places and its got a very pleasant sound to it and once its cleaned I am going to just shove it in the Commander case and see how it fares. Got some more 2234's coming now and keeping an eye on another Commander.


----------



## 24h

Dodgydruid said:


> Wow that's prob in better condition than it left the factory... I will one day have some Poljot chrono's but prices are soaring right now it seems so have consoled myself with a Chinese Seagull "owl" piece identical to the Chinese military pieces, insanely cheap off of the site of Alibaba and the 40 expresses hehe


Unfortunately the prices will only continue to increase...better now than five years from now.
Seagull ST19 chronographs are a good and less expensive alternative and I have been thinking about getting one of them.
The question is: do you get a Seagull 1963 or do you get one of the new German Strelas with an ST19?


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do like them Strela's  I haven't even started on my German line of my evolving collection, I want to get some decent Seiko's etc on the display and already am struggling with display space so bought some more T stands hehe


----------



## system11

Someone translated the engraving on my Elektronika:

"Birthday gift to comrade Gurov from teams of shops number 22, 23 and 55", there's also the year 1986 under that.


----------



## Dodgydruid

My 090 Amphibia has what I suspect is a farewell message to an officer from a company or platoon dated feb 1985. The ones to watch out for are them that are engraved "From the lads at the rod cooling operations team..." and wondering why the lume is so good 

In a funny aside to that, I got a job as a scaffolder's mate at the UK's Sellafield and I was sitting in the security office awaiting my credentials and on the bench next to me were these red files just sitting there so being nosey I had a look at the first one and the several under it and by the time I had finished I was "I am so not taking this job" and quit on the spot as them files were from accidental exposure to radiation and one of them was my ahem predecessor who was a very unwell chap indeed said the file


----------



## system11

UK customs are evil people, finally it arrived a month after posting.


----------



## stevarad

system11 said:


> UK customs are evil people, finally it arrived a month after posting.
> 
> View attachment 14766761
> View attachment 14766763


Magnificient watch. I am jelaous. You must give us more photos of this fantastic piece.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

system11 said:


> UK customs are evil people, finally it arrived a month after posting.
> 
> View attachment 14766761
> View attachment 14766763


I suspect they make it up as they go along too, an online chap I know sent to America a particular old steam engine part to be spatter welded as the American's are more up together on spray welding techniques, now they logged it leaving all registered etc, then upon returning they impounded it until the bloke paid £400 for his own piece of metal...

I bought an engine for my Vespa and got done for £90 myself despite it being in the exempt list of stuff from India, FedEx was the carrier and I said why am I paying customs for ancient Vespa engine and their attitude was appeal as they couldn't have cared less when it was their mistake that let the customs bloke be told the wrong thing on the manifest by bloody FedEx, customs were all hard and uncaring and prob got more chance of pulling teeth from cheese than getting anything back from them


----------



## system11

Steam engine parts doesn't surprise me - heavy. Customs is such a scam here that they charge the duty and VAT on the combined value of item and shipping.


----------



## DJW GB

Received this today has poljot /wostok/ agat/ raketa etc movement part numbers, may be of some use. 27 diagrams .









Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

DJW GB said:


> Received this today has poljot /wostok/ agat/ raketa etc movement part numbers, may be of some use. 27 diagrams .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


This is great. Can you make it to PDF and upload somewhere here or pur some link to it?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

stevarad said:


> This is great. Can you make it to PDF and upload somewhere here or pur some link to it?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I will get my son in law on to it and see what I can do.

Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

DJW GB said:


> I will get my son in law on to it and see what I can do.
> 
> Billy super duper


Great. Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dillinger-63

This came in the mail today. It was ordered Dec 27th and delivered this morning. I wasted no time replacing the metal band. (Oh and I have three more Vostok's on order)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Dillinger-63 said:


> This came in the mail today. It was ordered Dec 27th and delivered this morning. I wasted no time replacing the metal band. (Oh and I have three more Vostok's on order)


That is a smart looking piece, the military strap very snazzy


----------



## Dodgydruid

I bought another whole Zakas MO "Commander" which I will leave as is other than clean case and crystal and another 2234 movement with the black dial and lumed numbers and indices dial for the startling price of £1.41 and so far from this chap the uncased movements have all been good 'uns. This one if its good will go into the other Commander and the red lumed numerals/indices will go into another case that takes the smaller dials but isn't the military style.

Another Slava 2428 NOS movement arrived in post today, super fast compared to the 7 weeks the other ones took to get here.

















Now keeping my eyes out for and have asked the chap who has the new Slava movements if he can find me a movement for my Poljot stadium and a crystal for one.


----------



## Dillinger-63

Dodgydruid said:


> That is a smart-looking piece, the military strap very snazzy


Thanks. I've watched a slew of Youtube videos and pretty much all of them said the stock bands were hair pullers so I ordered NATO bands for all three of the Vostok's I've bought so far. The other two should be in next week.


----------



## Dillinger-63

Dodgydruid said:


> That is a smart-looking piece, the military strap very snazzy


Thanks. I've watched a slew of Youtube videos and pretty much all of them said the stock bands were hair pullers so I ordered NATO bands for all three of the Vostok's I've bought so far. The other two should be in next week.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just snagged these two off ebay for a good price... Means I got two Cadets now to give to my nephews, one TiN one chrome and dunno much about the other one which I suspect is a quartz...









That's me done buying for a good while, with Xmas and stuff all coming out at once left me absolutely broke last week so going to let my finances fill up a bit before venturing forth for more bargains hehe


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Leo13

​


----------



## Odessa200

Leo13 said:


> ​


Stunning! Congrats


----------



## Dodgydruid

A nice elegant piece indeed


----------



## elsoldemayo

Wow, looks like it has been hiding in a drawer for 60 years!


----------



## Dodgydruid

There are bargains to be found, my ancient Avia I bought for £4 because the house clearance person thought it needed a new battery... or my fully working Seiko 7009-3100 on a buy it now for a £1, absolutely flawless save a bit of chipping on the very edge of the crystal... for a pound I could live with that all day


----------



## Kamburov

Just won this auction. Listing went strangely unnoticed, and I'm obviously very happy about it. 
Saw this model two years ago in schnurrp's collection of steel poljots. He gave me a tip about an auction then, but price was above my abilities.
I got it now


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Just won this auction. Listing went strangely unnoticed, and I'm obviously very happy about it.
> Saw this model two years ago in schnurrp's collection of steel poljots. He gave me a tip about an auction then, but price was above my abilities.
> I got it now
> View attachment 14778411


I followed this one at the beginning, but didn't insist because of the condition of the dial. Good thing is you should be able to find a replacement one easily if you feel like changing it.
...and because i always live in a world of wonderful coincidences, I'm actually wearing this model with the blue (now purple) dial :-d


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> I followed this one at the beginning, but didn't insist because of the condition of the dial. Good thing is you should be able to find a replacement one easily if you feel like changing it.
> ...and because i always live in a world of wonderful coincidences, I'm actually wearing this model with the blue (now purple) dial :-d


Yeah, noticed the dial, but a better condition one would be around the $100 mark. This one ended at $36+$14, and I just sold a vintage Aretta at about the same price. I'll consider it a fair trade. These steel soviets are such a soft spot for me 
The blue dial is such a beauty too!


----------



## 24h

Kamburov said:


> Yeah, noticed the dial, but a better condition one would be around the $100 mark. This one ended at $36+$14, and I just sold a vintage Aretta at about the same price. I'll consider it a fair trade. These steel soviets are such a soft spot for me
> The blue dial is such a beauty too!


Very nice find! My biggest complaint when it comes to Soviet watches is the lack of steel cases ;-)


----------



## Lucidor

I won the auction for this black-dial K43 "saucepan". The back dial is very unusual and their application is somewhat of a mystery. The seller claimed it was used by spies which I find hard to believe. Mark Gorden did some research years ago and came to the conclusion that they were probably used by paratroopers who typically operate in dusk or dawn. It's a pity that his website is gone - I would have liked to compare this piece with the ones in his (now ceased) collection. If you have other references it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## agelfand

I am super-excited -- just ordered my first Vostok Amphibia (420059, with the teal face) from Meranom (https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420059.html).

I went for the blue silicone strap -- $5 for the strap and $1 to swap it out, a ridiculously good deal -- and processing was incredibly fast. The watch went out of stock a couple of weeks ago just as I was going to order it, so I emailed Meranom to see when it might be available again. They replied immediately, and explained that the factory was closed until Jan. 10, but the watch would be available again after they got back to work. It was back in stock *on Jan. 10* (last Friday), I ordered the watch that very day, and it shipped *today,* Monday Jan. 13.

I can't wait to get it, and am already extremely pleased with Meranom's customer service.

AG


----------



## dfwcowboy

100652 w/2415


----------



## Utva_56

Hi,
can you share info on seller contact details, as I am looking for Slava movements.
Thanks.

Another Slava 2428 NOS movement arrived in post today, super fast compared to the 7 weeks the other ones took to get here.

View attachment 14772143


View attachment 14772145


Now keeping my eyes out for and have asked the chap who has the new Slava movements if he can find me a movement for my Poljot stadium and a crystal for one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dutchassasin

Lucidor said:


> I won the auction for this black-dial K43 "saucepan". The back dial is very unusual and their application is somewhat of a mystery. The seller claimed it was used by spies which I find hard to believe. Mark Gorden did some research years ago and came to the conclusion that they were probably used by paratroopers who typically operate in dusk or dawn. It's a pity that his website is gone - I would have liked to compare this piece with the ones in his (now ceased) collection. If you have other references it would be highly appreciated.


A forum member here made a facsimile copy which can be found https://www.ussrtime.info/ . 
Almost all of Mark's trophies can be viewed there. Only a handful of watches were not retrievable. 
https://search.freefind.com/find.html?si=29917403&pid=r&n=0&_charset_=UTF-8&bcd=÷&query=paratrooper

I used to own a paratrooper but the amount of radium made me uneasy and i sold it. 
If you need some additional detailed pictures send me a pm. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ussr-kirovskie-wwii-paratrooper-4805419.html


----------



## stevarad

It arrived!
More photos later.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I ordered two. The second one will be used for mods.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## XsiOn

Leo13 said:


> ​


Time machine helps here!


----------



## stevarad

This beauty in mint condition. Nice strap also.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

a tasty titanium timex!


----------



## Dodgydruid

These two beauties came day before yesterday, one a 50 years victory Slava, the other a sweet Cadet which I am sitting here finding out why people call these springs "Jeeez" springs as I attempt to get it to engage and will be fixed.

The 50 Years is not so healthy and wants to oscillate, the balance is nice and free but just won't tick over and I can feel the mainspring slip too on the wind. I do have a spare 2428 but its a day date and this one is date only and the window is in exactly the wrong place too lol

























I paid £5 for both and tbh the aggro of the spring and low cost makes the Cadet worth it every time and I have an unusual Slava to play with as well.


----------



## schumacher62

out for delivery!

edit: sorry for posting in the wrong forum category...


----------



## system11

Amphibia SE 710B32 - I really liked the idea of having one without a bezel.


----------



## system11

Found someone selling genuine NOS Slava Burans on Etsy. I love this design. They're commonly found used all over ebay but I couldn't find one with a perfect dial.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

system11 said:


> Amphibia SE 710B32 - I really liked the idea of having one without a bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14800901


Is it possible to add a bezel onto this?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

system11 said:


> Amphibia SE 710B32 - I really liked the idea of having one without a bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14800901


Is it possible to add a bezel onto this?


----------



## garydusa

Finally Arrived!
*Zlatoust 192-ChS *


























*Yikes! :-!*


----------



## Odessa200

garydusa said:


> Finally Arrived!
> *Zlatoust 192-ChS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!


----------



## system11

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Is it possible to add a bezel onto this?


Yes - it's called "buy a different one using the same case but has a bezel"


----------



## zagato1750

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Is it possible to add a bezel onto this?


That is a 710 case with a "smooth" bezel. You can put any bezel that fits the 710 case on it. You could likely have Meranom swap out whatever bezel you like that's in stock before shipping.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Poljot Stadium, used but apparently holding good time in a AU plated case, I do love these "fish eye" watches and look so funky imho and for a very reasonable price albeit the one I wanted was the pine green and red handed auto but they seem to come up often enough to find one on the cheap


----------



## rmeron

45mm orange Akula 30 ATM from Russian watches. Got their last one. I do love orange!!!https://www.russian-watches.info/shop/russian-24-hours-submarine-watches/russian-24-hour-watch-submarine-akula-typhoon-orange-45-mm/


----------



## stevarad

Tis nice raketa.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And this nice poljot alarm.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Not Russian related but on ebay is a chap selling Eaglemoss 20 watch display cases for £9.99 each so I bought two, one will be for my Vostok's, the other will be for the other Russians and my antique and high end pieces freeing up my overcrowded display bars and tidying it all up a piece


----------



## stevarad

Dodgydruid said:


> Not Russian related but on ebay is a chap selling Eaglemoss 20 watch display cases for £9.99 each so I bought two, one will be for my Vostok's, the other will be for the other Russians and my antique and high end pieces freeing up my overcrowded display bars and tidying it all up a piece


link please?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## LastActionJoe

Just got this wonderful 1957 sputnik watch in the mail! It is so darn cool, the sellers picture is much better than mine. Anyone know what the writing on the dial says?


----------



## Odessa200

LastActionJoe said:


> Just got this wonderful 1957 sputnik watch in the mail! It is so darn cool, the sellers picture is much better than mine. Anyone know what the writing on the dial says?
> 
> View attachment 14816133


Congrats. Top to bottom:
Sputnik 
Made in USSR
GChZ (State Watch Factory) Chistopol


----------



## 24h

Dodgydruid said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Hmm...the image for this listing appears to be featuring a fake Vostok in the display case :-d


----------



## mariomart

24h said:


> Hmm...the image for this listing appears to be featuring a fake Vostok in the display case :-d


Eaglemoss did/does a whole magazine series of military watches, and each magazine came with a replica watch (quartz) with a feature article in the magazine with the history of the watch.

I actually started my collecting bug by starting to buy the Eaglemoss series, but by the time I'd gotten to the 12th issue I realised how crap they were and this is when I discovered Soviet/Russian watch collecting was a better idea.


----------



## rmeron

That is big!!!


----------



## stevarad

Dodgydruid said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Utva_56

Dodgydruid said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Hi Dodgydruid,

In another thread, you mention that you have supplier for n.o.s. Slava movements. Can you share contact details. Thanks.


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> Eaglemoss did/does a whole magazine series of military watches, and each magazine came with a replica watch (quartz) with a feature article in the magazine with the history of the watch.
> 
> I actually started my collecting bug by starting to buy the Eaglemoss series, but by the time I'd gotten to the 12th issue I realised how crap they were and this is when I discovered Soviet/Russian watch collecting was a better idea.


That's right, I completely forgot about those!
I was picturing the Chinese knockoffs from the 90s with the tiny crowns :-d


----------



## Dodgydruid

Utva_56 said:


> Hi Dodgydruid,
> 
> In another thread, you mention that you have supplier for n.o.s. Slava movements. Can you share contact details. Thanks.


Here you go 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Movement...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Dodgydruid

24h said:


> Hmm...the image for this listing appears to be featuring a fake Vostok in the display case :-d


Eaglemoss call it a homage to the Komandirskie "tank commander", its twice the size, its like Eaglemoss designed their "homage" from eavesdropping a couple drunk ppl at a pub. For it being a sad attempt it is for me quite a nice wearer if you want a huge disc watch on your wrist.


----------



## Dodgydruid

OK I was supposed to be "dry" this month and this was orbiting in my ebay feeds at a very good price, automatic Slava with a very ornate look to it... so another Slava in the pot lolol


----------



## frenchtreasure

This summer I sold by 31659 Sturmanskie and immediately regretted it. Only 6 months later I finally managed to add one back to my collection, the prices skyrocketed on Russian forums. This time it's a keeper! (seller's pic)


----------



## Kotsov

Dodgydruid said:


> Eaglemoss call it a homage to the Komandirskie "tank commander", its twice the size, its like Eaglemoss designed their "homage" from eavesdropping a couple drunk ppl at a pub. For it being a sad attempt it is for me quite a nice wearer if you want a huge disc watch on your wrist.


So a bit like the BMW MINI compared to the original....


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kotsov said:


> So a bit like the BMW MINI compared to the original....


Yeah, I'm a Reliant owner which is for all intents and purposes a 3 wheeled Mini anyway hehe same brakes, controls, switches, wiper, even my 850cc engine was developed from the same Austin 7 engine the Mini A series was born from and my engine looks very very much like a Mini one. Saying that, I have a few friends who all have ended up not hating the BMW one and if I landed a reasonable estate one I wouldn't be too unhappy as extremely easy to work on I have been told  I also like the PT Cruiser and Fiat MK1 Multiplas and have every intention of if I visit Russia to buy another Niva or a bottle green UAZ, jus' love ugly cars


----------



## Dodgydruid

frenchtreasure said:


> This summer I sold by 31659 Sturmanskie and immediately regretted it. Only 6 months later I finally managed to add one back to my collection, the prices skyrocketed on Russian forums. This time it's a keeper! (seller's pic)
> 
> View attachment 14818279


I have toyed with the idea of selling all my Vostok's and buying something a bit sexeh like a Sturmanskie, I do have a fair few chrono's so didn't go too far with that thought but one day I will have some exotic Russian's.


----------



## Kotsov

Dodgydruid said:


> Yeah, I'm a Reliant owner which is for all intents and purposes a 3 wheeled Mini anyway hehe same brakes, controls, switches, wiper, even my 850cc engine was developed from the same Austin 7 engine the Mini A series was born from and my engine looks very very much like a Mini one. Saying that, I have a few friends who all have ended up not hating the BMW one and if I landed a reasonable estate one I wouldn't be too unhappy as extremely easy to work on I have been told  I also like the PT Cruiser and Fiat MK1 Multiplas and have every intention of if I visit Russia to buy another Niva or a bottle green UAZ, jus' love ugly cars


Check out the forum Autoshite. If you haven't already.

If it's three wheels I'd still kill for a Bond Bug.


----------



## system11

I picked up this very unusual Raketa TV dial, needs cleaning and the movement positioning ring is missing (have bought a cheap parts watch with the common blue dial / bezel design to fix this). Should look very nice when finished - it was sold as working but when it arrived the second hand was just twitching. The "ok" battery turned out to be leaking and had been for a while and because the ring inside was missing someone used folded paper to hold it all in place... Lines are scratches in the crystal/bezel - I can probably polish some of it out.









Also finally bought a Slava tank - this one has definitely seen the wars a bit. The strap has numerous small dents on the links, case a bit scratched but little in the way of rubbing through. Dial is in really nice condition but the crystal is heavily scratched and even dented on one side - can you get new crystals for these? I really wanted one in this colour with an intact dial and it was very cheap so I'm still quite pleased with it.


----------



## Fastnick

This latest addition to my growing collection of Vostoks arrived in the post just now; it's definitely the most heavily modified one that I have thus far acquired....


----------



## stevarad

Omg! I just bought this one for 5 euros. Or 5.5$









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dodgydruid

Kotsov said:


> Check out the forum Autoshite. If you haven't already.
> 
> If it's three wheels I'd still kill for a Bond Bug.


I am known in Autoshite hehe

Bond's do come up but serious money for anything but basket cases, Luke Skywalker's land speeder was built on a Bond Bug chassis and engine.


----------



## Dodgydruid

stevarad said:


> Omg! I just bought this one for 5 euros. Or 5.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


That was a result, beats my £1 Seiko hands down as I like my Seiko would prefer a Poljot every time hehe


----------



## Lucidor

stevarad said:


> Omg! I just bought this one for 5 euros. Or 5.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


No hands on the sub-dials?


----------



## stevarad

Another wow, but negative one now...I just saw that and didn't bother to read german. Well, one more impulse buying mistake.

On the other hand, I believe I could find those hands.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chascomm

system11 said:


> I picked up this very unusual Raketa TV dial, needs cleaning and the movement positioning ring is missing (have bought a cheap parts watch with the common blue dial / bezel design to fix this). Should look very nice when finished - it was sold as working but when it arrived the second hand was just twitching. The "ok" battery turned out to be leaking and had been for a while and because the ring inside was missing someone used folded paper to hold it all in place... Lines are scratches in the crystal/bezel - I can probably polish some of it out.
> 
> View attachment 14818545


I like the 'LCD look' of this watch.


----------



## Chascomm

stevarad said:


> Another wow, but negative one now...I just saw that and didn't bother to read german. Well, one more impulse buying mistake.
> 
> On the other hand, I believe I could find those hands.


...which will only be useful if the watch has the Poljot 26668 movement for which that dial was designed. If it has a 2609, there will be nothing under the subdials. Guess what I'm thinking...


----------



## DuarteSantos

Hey all

It's my first time posting here. This came in the mail a few days ago. It is the gold plated version. What do you guys think?










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Chascomm said:


> ...which will only be useful if the watch has the Poljot 26668 movement for which that dial was designed. If it has a 2609, there will be nothing under the subdials. Guess what I'm thinking...


Yes. Anyway, for 5.5$ it is good deal even for parts. Although, I wouldn't buy it if I looked more carefully.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Luis965

This Vympel:


----------



## Odessa200

Luis965 said:


> This Vympel:


And with the right movement. Good catch!


----------



## SuperDadHK

Received it last night, wearing it for the first day.

Dunno why is the picture rotated and not sure how to fix it lol
I am on mobile browser...

View attachment 14824977


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> And with the right movement. Good catch!


It must be right movement. I am pretty sure it is watch bought from our member, mroatman - Dashiel's collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This USSR quartz Luch in suberp condition and USSR bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This nice sekonda with 2609 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Ant their chocolate cousin from eastern Germany. Mighty Glashutte.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

stevarad said:


> Ant their chocolate cousin from eastern Germany. Mighty Glashutte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of a Poljot design.


----------



## Odessa200

Did I buy enough? Safety first (cause there were a few interesting watches...).


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> Reminds me of a Poljot design.


Yes, very similar.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Did I buy enough? Safety first (cause there were a few interesting watches...).


Did you move on to wall and table clocks? This package is huge!


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I buy enough? Safety first (cause there were a few interesting watches...).
> 
> 
> 
> Did you move on to wall and table clocks? This package is huge!
Click to expand...

Kind of.... now this one lives with me. Brand new. Came in the original box that it sat for 40 or so years...


----------



## Kamburov

:-! Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## OhDark30

Odessa200 said:


> Kind of.... now this one lives with me. Brand new. Came in the original box that it sat for 40 or so years...


Cool!
I see a door - is there a cuckoo?


----------



## Father of five

My 13 year old son wants to know if the bird from a Russian cuckoo
Clock says vodka instead of cuckoo


----------



## Kamburov

Father of five said:


> My 13 year old son wants to know if the bird from a Russian cuckoo
> Clock says vodka instead of cuckoo


More like "vodkoo!" 
Still remember the french inspector cartoon (the pink panther one) from when I was a kid. The clock cuckoo going "Le kuku!"


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> Nice one! Congrats!





OhDark30 said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of.... now this one lives with me. Brand new. Came in the original box that it sat for 40 or so years...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> I see a door - is there a cuckoo?
Click to expand...




Father of five said:


> My 13 year old son wants to know if the bird from a Russian cuckoo
> Clock says vodka instead of cuckoo





Kamburov said:


> Father of five said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 13 year old son wants to know if the bird from a Russian cuckoo
> Clock says vodka instead of cuckoo
> 
> 
> 
> More like "vodkoo!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still remember the french inspector cartoon (the pink panther one) from when I was a kid. The clock cuckoo going "Le kuku!"
Click to expand...

You guys are too much.... yes, its a Cuckoo! Quite crude design if you compare to German cuckoos (that I have as well). But its a Soviet one: functionality comes first!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just pulled the trigger on this ol' bad boy lol









Was caught between a paddle hands one with just about every bit of lume missing and this one and an octa helicopter one which I may still snip up if the fancy takes me as very cheap the octa... I was veryvery tempted to go the extra £20 and buy a brand new 710 auto or a 1967 auto Tonneau but I don't want new new stuff, I like turning old and worn into nice and wearable and this time I will NOT be touching anything hehe

Not been about much lately, having eye problems so having to reassess my ability and learning with doing watch stuff, even with a microscope I am finding it tricky to do simple things like hand setting and my hands are shakier than a tory's promise so prob relegating myself to a collector until I can get a new pair of glasses at least lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

Well I just pulled the trigger on the heli amphibia, has a very unusual serial number on the back of 000607 or something like that but heck, its an unusual amphibia in my eyes and it will live with the quirky and weird of my collection a treat 









Its got a 2409 movement and is apart from that a bog standard piece save instead of scube dude, this is more Airwolf hehe (showing me age remembering that epic TV show)


----------



## thewatchadude

Dodgydruid said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on the heli amphibia, has a very unusual serial number on the back of 000607 or something like that but heck, its an unusual amphibia in my eyes and it will live with the quirky and weird of my collection a treat
> 
> View attachment 14833693
> 
> 
> Its got a 2409 movement and is apart from that a bog standard piece save instead of scube dude, this is more Airwolf hehe (showing me age remembering that epic TV show)


Isn't this one a KVPO ? This should be marked on the caseback.


----------



## Dodgydruid

It does have KVPO on the upper engraving...









I have no idea what that actually means if you would kindly elaborate


----------



## Dodgydruid

Oh I see what it is, its like a helicopter company or wing from back in them old Sov days yes? I spotted there is a much better one than this quite some pages back with a light blueing on the upper dial which sunlight has obv bleached on this one.

Was close too on the serial number, my 1958 Lambretta's serial number is 0000617 being one of the first 1000 made back late 57. This is 000601 and it must be the correct caseback with the KVPO embellishment, so I am quite happy with my two new old Amphibia's

It is still my long term goal to buy a MK1 Vyatka, which was a shameless clone of a 1950's Vespa, it was done so well you could swap parts from the Italian machine to the Soviet one, wonder if any watches were featuring the Vyatka, that would be cool


----------



## Kamburov

Dodgydruid said:


> Oh I see what it is, its like a helicopter company or wing from back in them old Sov days yes? I spotted there is a much better one than this quite some pages back with a light blueing on the upper dial which sunlight has obv bleached on this one.
> 
> Was close too on the serial number, my 1958 Lambretta's serial number is 0000617 being one of the first 1000 made back late 57. This is 000601 and it must be the correct caseback with the KVPO embellishment, so I am quite happy with my two new old Amphibia's
> 
> It is still my long term goal to buy a MK1 Vyatka, which was a shameless clone of a 1950's Vespa, it was done so well you could swap parts from the Italian machine to the Soviet one, wonder if any watches were featuring the Vyatka, that would be cool


Yeah, you guessed it. Казанское вертолётно-производственное объединение (КВПО) - Kazan Helicopter Production Association.


----------



## Odessa200

Kamburov said:


> Dodgydruid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see what it is, its like a helicopter company or wing from back in them old Sov days yes? I spotted there is a much better one than this quite some pages back with a light blueing on the upper dial which sunlight has obv bleached on this one.
> 
> Was close too on the serial number, my 1958 Lambretta's serial number is 0000617 being one of the first 1000 made back late 57. This is 000601 and it must be the correct caseback with the KVPO embellishment, so I am quite happy with my two new old Amphibia's
> 
> It is still my long term goal to buy a MK1 Vyatka, which was a shameless clone of a 1950's Vespa, it was done so well you could swap parts from the Italian machine to the Soviet one, wonder if any watches were featuring the Vyatka, that would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you guessed it. Казанское вертолётно-производственное объединение (КВПО) - Kazan Helicopter Production Association.
Click to expand...

Based on the dial looks like you ate right. And it is Kazan, Chostopol. Then it is from 1981. But I thought it is 
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Восточный_пограничный_округ
?


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Based on the dial looks like you ate right. Then it is from 1981. But I thought it is
> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Восточный_пограничный_округ
> Then it is from 1971. What do you think?


Yeah, it was a blind guess, a helicopter and ... a helicopter 
But it can't be from 1971, way too early for these 2409 models, isn't it?


----------



## thewatchadude

I always though this KVPO on the watch was the helicopter company--I probably learned this by reading some post here. Your version of the story is interesting. What does make you think it's rather the Red Banner East Border District (Google translate)?


----------



## Avidfan

Surely the KVPO Amphibia is for the 50th anniversary of the Kazan helicopter factory (founded 1940) so the watch dates to 1990 :think:


----------



## Dodgydruid

I was reading up on dVPO, KVPO etc last night, very interesting how the Russian's set up their air and air defence brigades like one of the VPO's is the primary S-400 operators and to think that just one small arm of this is bigger than the UK's total regular armed forces of today.

What's the deal with the serial numbers? Obviously this is a different system rather than the standard dial/case Vostok codes, my octagonal Amphibia I already have has the standard coding but this one seems to be done differently for this particular watch.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Hehe unbeknownst to me, I had a tidy second chance offer on ebay on a Poljot which tickled my fancy so it had to be done, looking forward to this one as I am expanding into Poljot, Raketa and Slava, indeed I am wearing my white and red CCCP Slava quartz right now as it is a firm favourite of mine.


----------



## Odessa200

Dodgydruid said:


> What's the deal with the serial numbers? Obviously this is a different system rather than the standard dial/case Vostok codes, my octagonal Amphibia I already have has the standard coding but this one seems to be done differently for this particular watch.


Not sure I understand. Standard number on the back. Some watches have it and some do not. Depending on when it was made. This was discussed many times....


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Surely the KVPO Amphibia is for the 50th anniversary of the Kazan helicopter factory (founded 1940) so the watch dates to 1990


You are correct. And this is a proof.


----------



## thewatchadude

Here's my KVPO. Light is not optimum but one can see the blue shade in the top part of the dial.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Miguel Fazendas

fargelios said:


> View attachment 14838367
> 
> 
> View attachment 14838363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14838365


Beautiful, unusual piece! Congratulations!


----------



## system11

Got these two interesting Raketas in today:

"City view" 43299554 - probably has the wrong seconds hand, it's the right shape and size but black in the catalogue, so I need to find a donor watch. Cannot find photos of this anywhere to double check with:









"Airplane" 463235 - it was very very difficult to find one with a mostly clean dial, this has some small specks dirt right towards the edges which is hidden by the crystal. Often these form 'dirt shadows' around the applied parts which makes them just look grubby.


----------



## Dodgydruid

thewatchadude said:


> Here's my KVPO. Light is not optimum but one can see the blue shade in the top part of the dial.


Sadly the seller messaged me saying he couldn't find the item so is sending me something comparable, I bought a clean used 060 "barrel" is it? case from him as well so looking forward to the mystery piece alongside a '85 tonneau with a different dial to the one I have already hehe He does have another octa amphibia on the same cream dial with a battleship under the central area although I was a bit cheeky hinting I would quite like the paddle handed 090 he has as I had been a fairly good customer hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

system11 said:


> Got these two interesting Raketas in today:
> 
> "City view" 43299554 - probably has the wrong seconds hand, it's the right shape and size but black in the catalogue, so I need to find a donor watch. Cannot find photos of this anywhere to double check with:
> 
> View attachment 14840867
> 
> 
> "Airplane" 463235 - it was very very difficult to find one with a mostly clean dial, this has some small specks dirt right towards the edges which is hidden by the crystal. Often these form 'dirt shadows' around the applied parts which makes them just look grubby.
> 
> View attachment 14840869


Ooo that airplane one is very cool, sort of thing the Russian bloke in the Man from Uncle would have worn lol Mike on Youtube, his channel My Retro Watches is working on a Seiko Skyliner which is very in the same vein as this. Isn't Raketa known as "Russia's Rolex"?


----------



## OhDark30

Avidfan said:


> Surely the KVPO Amphibia is for the 50th anniversary of the Kazan helicopter factory (founded 1940) so the watch dates to 1990 :think:


The Kazan helicopter factory produced Mil helicopters (the huge Mi-6, the Hind etc)









I used to own this Komandirskie commemorating 50 years helicopter making at Kazan*








This Mil logo was on Kazan's old website, in a section covering the anniversary. 
The company is now named Kazan Helicopters, under the Russian Helicopters umbrella

*It's a Mi-8, over 17,000 built, highest number for a helicopter


----------



## Dodgydruid

I suspected the heli on the dial of the one I was going to get was a MiL-6, the picture on the dial is about the same as the stock pic on Wikipedia for the 6.

Isn't it the Hind that upset the American's for being so damned good, the flying tank I think it was called. I remember some instructor saying about one of the MiL's saying don't waste your ammunition on 'em as they were fairly indestructible. His other words of wisdom were to leg it, have it away on your toes soonest as they carried massive armaments that could erase whole entrenchments fairly quickly too. I remember one of the lads saying to him "What if you are ordered to hold the ground at all costs" and he came out with the classic of putting your head between your knees and kissing ones derriere goodbye if that was the case. Us British cold war warriors did respect the Soviet esp the armour and artillery, in a rare admission the SAS maintained the Spetznatz especially the KGB and GRU ones were equal to them which upset immensely the Navy Seals, Delta Force, Green Berets, GS9 etc etc. 

I was one of the few that learned ***** back in the eighties and finding an instructor in the UK back then was like hens teeth but found one in North London who taught me the art of fighting dirty hehe


----------



## OhDark30

Yes, the Hind is a fairly awesome bit of kit. Not only a robust gunship but you've got the squaddies in the back too - a unique package








Pic with my 3133 from an article about flying them


----------



## JosefRaketa

A nice small lot that i hit on ebay last Sunday.

It is a Kirovskie in used but working condition with several nice old straps. 
The box and document unfortunately are not from the Kirovskie but from some Zaria ladies watch, i like them anyways. 

I asked the seller if there was a story to the watch and she said that it was owned by her grandfather and that her father, who was working in the Soviet Union from the 60s to the 80s brought it to the GDR / East Germany.

Nothing too rare but the lot with the watch, it's patina and the straps caught my attention. Surprisingly I was the only bidding person so I really got it for a good price. Maybe the reason was that the auction title was just "russian watch" so the people who were searching explicitly for "Kirovskie" it didn't get this one as a result.... I was successful in the same way some time ago because the listing title was just "Pakema"... 😂


----------



## Dodgydruid

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, the Hind is a fairly awesome bit of kit. Not only a robust gunship but you've got the squaddies in the back too - a unique package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic with my 3133 from an article about flying them


Yes the Americans were seriously peeved as even their Stinger's had less than even chance to do anything like critical damage but the Soviet's did lose a couple in Afghanistan if memory serves me right, it even had armoured air intakes a full on belts, braces, boots approach and it had a massive lifting potential too. Didn't the American's grab one from Afghanistan and reverse engineered it for its Apache's build?

One of the funny quirks with RAF loadmasters on Chinooks was to ask if you had been in one before or not and you never said not because they would cheerfully detail in minute detail every single Chinook crash in NATO history and if the chopper made a certain noise or hit turbulence they would wind the poor chap up saying "OMG its going to crash" and the hapless victim almost dying from terror.


----------



## pmwas

Old Imperial GFJ. Just adorable...


----------



## agelfand

Just received my new Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude (420059) from Meranom!!!

I am ecstatic. The watch is beautiful, and it fits like a charm. I had Meranom swap in their dark blue silicone strap, which looks very nice with the teal dial. I really couldn't be happier. Before purchasing, I posted a question to the forum, and received many helpful replies. I also read many existing threads about Amphibias, which were a great source of information. (Also a great source of reassurance: When my package went into some kind of tracking black hole for 2 weeks in Russia, I knew not to panic; and it did eventually arrive, as everyone said it would!)

I would like to thank everyone out there for being so generous in sharing their experiences and expertise; this is a great online community!

Here are some unboxing pics (the watch was very securely packed as a "broken watch/warranty return" and made it through customs at JFK in NYC in a single day--thank you, Meranom!):


----------



## Dodgydruid

That strap and dial combo works super well imho.

Yes, stuff from Russia if not "lubricated" on its way can go slow on customs transits, I knew a bloke who shipped for one of the big global shippers and he said if something needed to be expedited, a shekel in the right pocket saw it almost vault through customs. Of course the big companies do lubricate the best hehe Its a wicked world sometimes lol

I cannot fault Meranom from my buys from there, cheap postage and less than two weeks to arrive beating some UK shipped to my address ebay stuff as our postal service is dire.


----------



## avers

I recently bought this watch - Strela Sturmanskie, 44mm case, 3133 movement.


----------



## MisterTom

Black Bay 58 was shipped to me overnight. Received today.


----------



## Father of five

Westclox DAX
Made in Canada on November 18, 1940
Purchased for $10 Canadian as a non working watch
I wound it and it's kept perfect time for the last hour 
So far so good


----------



## dfwcowboy

agelfand said:


> Just received my new Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude (420059) from Meranom!!!
> 
> I had Meranom swap in their dark blue silicone strap, which looks very nice with the teal dial.


I'm interested to know how you like the strap. I added like a half-dozen of them to my last order because they are dirt cheap. They are on the slow boat from Russia and I've been waiting on them for a few weeks.


----------



## elsoldemayo

I've been waiting for these to be in stock on Meranom for weeks and then both pop up on the same day. Both went out of stock as soon as I added them to my basket so got very lucky. $184 for the 2 after applying the watchuseek discount :-!

These 2 will fill my watch box to capacity so next time I buy I have to sell!!


----------



## mariomart

elsoldemayo said:


> I've been waiting for these to be in stock on Meranom for weeks and then both pop up on the same day. Both went out of stock as soon as I added them to my basket so got very lucky. $184 for the 2 after applying the watchuseek discount :-!
> 
> These 2 will fill my watch box to capacity so next time I buy I have to sell!!


I too have been checking Meranom all hours for weeks and then BAM!!! lookee what I caught :-!


----------



## thewatchadude

Oh you bought a Seiko? ;-)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Youtuber Just One More Watch on his channel has a Komandirskie GMT from Meranom on review today.


----------



## stevarad

This nice watch arrived tody.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bingobadgo

stevarad said:


> This nice watch arrived tody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


That's lovely! Could you please share some more details?

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## stevarad

bingobadgo said:


> That's lovely! Could you please share some more details?
> 
> Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


It is Poljot international. Maxim edition (named in honour of Maxim Gorky). Very nice edition of watches. You can google images to see hiw nice variations they made.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pol...hVqs4sKHTcJBzIQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&biw=412&bih=646

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Cartierov b


----------



## bingobadgo

stevarad said:


> It is Poljot international. Maxim edition (named in honour of Maxim Gorky). Very nice edition of watches. You can google images to see hiw nice variations they made.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pol...hVqs4sKHTcJBzIQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&biw=412&bih=646
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks. It's a beauty.

Sent from my [null] using lots of coffee


----------



## 24h

Dodgydruid said:


> Youtuber Just One More Watch on his channel has a Komandirskie GMT from Meranom on review today.


I really hope channels like that bring a lot of new customers to Vostok. It's nice to see new faces (or should I say profile avatars) here.
Not that I'm anything close to a YouTuber, but I was surprised to login to my YouTube account today and see my amateur Vostok mod video with 100,000 views :-!


----------



## Dodgydruid

24h said:


> I really hope channels like that bring a lot of new customers to Vostok. It's nice to see new faces (or should I say profile avatars) here.
> Not that I'm anything close to a YouTuber, but I was surprised to login to my YouTube account today and see my amateur Vostok mod video with 100,000 views :-!


Wished I had 100,000 views on my channel /sigh

Of course this chap does get a lot of freebies for a review and usually the stuff is way above my limited fundings but sometimes he brings out a nice one I can go grab and I have told my daughters my birthday I want one of them Straton's/


----------



## Dodgydruid

Nabbed this for a veritable song, 1980 Poljot Olympic. I had hoped for a frisbee one with the red dial in a gold case but this will do me fine...









This is my 30th Russian piece, have two en route and two on the bench awaiting finishing so getting close to the 35 working Russians  My daughter says to me on the fone tonite "why don't you sell some" and I am nonononononono...


----------



## Luis965

Early Type 1:


----------



## Odessa200

Luis965 said:


> Early Type 1:


Nice one!


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> Nice one!


Indeed!


----------



## Fergfour

Admired from afar for a long time. Decided if I never saw one in person I would always have that lingering question on whether or not it'll work on my 7.25 wrist.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dodgydruid

Fergfour said:


> Admired from afar for a long time. Decided if I never saw one in person I would always have that lingering question on whether or not it'll work on my 7.25 wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14858795


Unless you have wrists like a stick insect, you will find the Tonneau's do work out on thin or thick wrists, OK it might look a bit big on a 2 year old but I think you would find it would wear as a very nice piece to be proud of. I have earmarked money next month to buy such a beastie or a new 710 auto, you might find the 710 spreads out a bit more uniformly on the wrist over the Tonneau. I do like that bracelet, that is quite a stunner all round


----------



## Seikogi

stevarad said:


> This nice watch arrived tody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Such a great dial, it works perfectly with the rectangular case. Congrats!


----------



## stevarad

Seikogi said:


> Such a great dial, it works perfectly with the rectangular case. Congrats!


Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

I bought a Vostok Amphibia 470302 with a quite worned dial and that will need some work to restore but that was a key missing part in my collection.


----------



## Seikogi

Modding parts (sandwich dial and hands) for an Amphibia case that I don't have yet. 

A Bellmatic that still lurks in the customs process unfortunately.

New lightings from China for the kitchen and a sweet bulgarian pocket folding knife.

So currently I am refreshing the 17track app way too often.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I have just recently purchased a Vostok Komandirskie 650539 Dual Time (GMT) and a Vostok Mesh bracelet to change out to once the watch arrives.


----------



## Dodgydruid

thewatchadude said:


> I bought a Vostok Amphibia 470302 with a quite worned dial and that will need some work to restore but that was a key missing part in my collection.


If you don't mind trawling through some of the Russian/Belarus/Ukraine etc ebay dealers you can find often a lot of used but good condition dials or good dials on scrap movements and I have had two Commanders dial and allegedly scrap movements that just needed demagging and a drop of the slippery stuff and both holding good time.


----------



## Dondo

Dear Komrades, my Ebey Investments arrived same time today! So no further purchase this February 😞😱! Best regards Dondo


----------



## 979greenwich

Dondo said:


> Dear Komrades, my Ebey Investments arrived same time today! So no further purchase this February &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56881;! Best regards Dondo


Rare and beautiful! How much were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dondo

Such non used Vostok 3133 timepieces are sold on German-Ebay on a price-level of € 400,-,

best regards

Dondo


----------



## Dondo

Such non used Vostok 3133 timepieces are sold on German-Ebay on a price-level of € 400,-,

best regards

Dondo


----------



## 979greenwich

These two came today. Seems that in the last months i've bought all of the decent paddle hand 119s left on ebay...I've got a feeling that they're soon gonna be as scarce and expensive as are now the 350s.


----------



## Luis965

Dondo said:


> Dear Komrades, my Ebey Investments arrived same time today! So no further purchase this February 😞😱! Best regards Dondo


Great catch. Congrats.

First series the Navy watch and second series the Tankist.


----------



## Dodgydruid

979greenwich said:


> These two came today. Seems that in the last months i've bought all of the decent paddle hand 119s left on ebay...I've got a feeling that they're soon gonna be as scarce and expensive as are now the 350s.


Theres a chap on ebay called Bestrus who sells some quite nice pieces as my delivery from him arrived today and under less than two weeks and he even wrapped 'em in aluminium foil to protect them from magnetism.


----------



## Dodgydruid

My tonneau hit my doorstep today, with a replacement for the KVPO amphibia in the form of a quite unusual komandirskie on the same cream dial as the KVPO which suits me fine. He even chucked in a couple of Bostok straps which is always nice and the empty case is in pretty good nick with a nice crystal ready for polishing.






























The 060 is it, I have plans for fitting my white Meranom "radio room" dial onto a 2409 movement that I am testing on the bench which seems to be holding good time, yes it will be a franken no doubt but hey I ain't selling it or trying to pretend it is something super rare or something but just an idea in my head that would in my opinion look quite cool. Black arrow hands of course, just got to find my spare red tennis ball second hand lol

P.S. Theres a UK chap selling a LOT of Vostok's including two Amphibia's in this job lot... Vostok Job Lot If you live in Dorset, he has a place down Wimborne market where he sells a few others but this is a very nice haul of Vostok's if you can win it for the right amount


----------



## 979greenwich

Dodgydruid said:


> Theres a chap on ebay called Bestrus who sells some quite nice pieces as my delivery from him arrived today and under less than two weeks and he even wrapped 'em in aluminium foil to protect them from magnetism.


Yep, the green one is from him. It came wrapped in alu foil, but is gaining 10 minutes a day nevertheless


----------



## Dodgydruid

Should be fairly easy to give the regulator a bit of a nudge? I do have the £30 paddle hand on my wishlist but it needs hands reluming and until my eyes improve I am not touching hands especially on the finicky 2209 lol

I got my KGB dial from him and have got my eye on the new Komandirskies up, a bit peeved he has now got a KVPO amphibia up there which is the one I originally wanted. Wearing my 090 now on a nice bracelet nicked off the KGB redial which is still running insanely fast, I put the black new strap on that and back in the display box hehe I might see if I can persuade one of me daughters to sneak in the Border Guards Generalskie, for a tenner too verra nice


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## willjackson

Pretty cool Chaika Pocket Keychain Timer from 1987. Works beautifully. No idea how to service it, maybe the red and yellow dial pulls off. Complete with box and passport.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

After my son aquired my 420 I buyed a 120 with a white dial and 3 silicon straps at Meranom. In my mind are already plans to change the standard bezel against a orange one. To compensate the loss I am in email exxlchange with favinov about another 420....


----------



## DJW GB

Arrived yesterday....










Billy super duper


----------



## Fergfour

Orange is my favorite color and my efforts a few months ago to get the orange/lume dial Amfibia Reef were unsuccessful, so this'll do


----------



## Odessa200

DJW GB said:


> Arrived yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


Nice set!


----------



## DJW GB

Thanks

Billy super duper


----------



## Alexson

This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Alexson said:


> This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.


Oohh, I like that one :-! How is the lume during the night ? Easy readable ?? :think:


----------



## UnzazA

Alexson said:


> This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.


Wow, that is really cool looking!
I was torn between it and this one (which arrived yesterday).


----------



## DuarteSantos

Alexson said:


> This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.


Super nice one 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Dondo said:


> Such non used Vostok 3133 timepieces are sold on German-Ebay on a price-level of € 400,-,
> 
> best regards
> 
> Dondo


Nice do you have a seller or some link?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shahrincamille

Arrived today. Treasure from Uzbekistan 

























It's not so much the watches, but the rather quaint way of packing the stuff that really impressed me. Brown paper bag, tied with a string and completed with a.. wax seal!|>

















Inside is a slab of styrofoam, with cavities dug out to form a protective "case" for the watches. Never had any Russian seller pack their wares in this manner, but some Ukrainians do this way too;-). Smart I'd say - the package is lightweight (and easy on the postage cost), but afford a good degree of protection for the items inside|>

And oh... the watches of course. They had an official-looking stamp on a piece of paper wrapped around the watches; I did not open them up, but from previous shipments from this country (from different sellers too, including this one) it seems that it's some sort of permit from some government agency that is necessary in order to send out stuff like this to a foreign destination. The hoops that one has to go through just to make a buck..:roll:

















Shahrin b-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## Alexson

EndeavourDK said:


> Alexson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh, I like that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the lume during the night ? Easy readable ??
Click to expand...

Since the numbers aren't very big it's not super visible at a quick glance. You need to look a bit closer ?


----------



## Alexson

UnzazA said:


> Alexson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful Komandirskie 030934 arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really cool looking!
> I was torn between it and this one (which arrived yesterday).
> View attachment 14881881
Click to expand...

That looks great! I'm tempted to get a 12 hour version too.
I didn't have a while dial watch and when I saw this I just hade to have it ?


----------



## thewatchadude

The Rodina is amazing!


----------



## JC.Auck

The first ever Russian watch I bought was a tonneau/cushion case Raketa, but I sold it early on after I bought some other Russian pieces. I always missed having that case profile though as it fit my wrist really well - so I bought this Raketa earlier today to replace that case shape that I like so much. A really nice condition Raketa that first shows up in a 1977 Raketa booklet from what I could find:















Can't wait for it to arrive!

JC


----------



## Arizone




----------



## Alexson

Arizone said:


> View attachment 14892077


Love it!


----------



## ned-ludd

Arizone said:


> View attachment 14892077


Please tell us about that fascinating bezel.


----------



## Fergfour

It's a decompression bezel. Tells you how long you need to stay submerged before surfacing. Not very practical for day to day "on land" use but it looks great! They are available on meranom by the way.


----------



## Arizone

ned-ludd said:


> Please tell us about that fascinating bezel.





Fergfour said:


> It's a decompression bezel. Tells you how long you need to stay submerged before surfacing. Not very practical for day to day "on land" use but it looks great! They are available on meranom by the way.


On the contrary, it tells you how long you can be submerged to different depths without needing to decompress, alike Doxa watches that have a similar design for feet instead of meters, while Jenny was the brand that developed a more complex bezel to time decompression itself.


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> On the contrary, it tells you how long you can be submerged to different depths without needing to decompress, alike Doxa watches that have a similar design for feet instead of meters, while Jenny was the brand that developed a more complex bezel to time decompression itself.


Thanks Arizone, I was close


----------



## thewatchadude

Arizone said:


> On the contrary, it tells you how long you can be submerged to different depths without needing to decompress, alike Doxa watches that have a similar design for feet instead of meters, while Jenny was the brand that developed a more complex bezel to time decompression itself.


I kn the principle buut never looked at the bezel with attention. Now that it's done I'm wondering which recommendations have been used to set the figures. Being a scuba diver used to deco diving I find these numbers pretty relax compared with the norms I use, and actually they look like "vintage" numbers, ie. from the crazy times of Commandant Cousteau and the likes!


----------



## arkitec

Seller's photos. I'm waiting for mail


----------



## Arizone

thewatchadude said:


> I kn the principle buut never looked at the bezel with attention. Now that it's done I'm wondering which recommendations have been used to set the figures. Being a scuba diver used to deco diving I find these numbers pretty relax compared with the norms I use, and actually they look like "vintage" numbers, ie. from the crazy times of Commandant Cousteau and the likes!


I do think this watch is adapted from the old Doxa's numbers or something else from that era as these are indeed looser than PADIs current recommendations.

I even went so far as to calculate more appropriate values that could be printed on a bezel in 5 minute increments, whereas the current design weirdly has 39min and 48min printed instead, something Doxa didn't even do. Unfortunately, the watch is well past the design stage. ?


----------



## thewatchadude

Arizone said:


> I do think this watch is adapted from the old Doxa's numbers or something else from that era as these are indeed looser than PADIs current recommendations.
> 
> I even went so far as to calculate more appropriate values that could be printed on a bezel in 5 minute increments, whereas the current design weirdly has 39min and 48min printed instead, something Doxa didn't even do. Unfortunately, the watch is well past the design stage. &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> View attachment 14897735


This is very interesting. I think I understand the logics behind this, which is appropriate in watch terms. However when it comes to diving the leading indicator is generally depth, not time (one generally adapts its dive to where he/she wants to go, ie. to what depth, and the main adaptation factor is the time). So the odd time numbers correspond to certain hallmarks depths. As your chart shows this is not a linear function, hence the odd numbers. Also, these depth numbers are actually the translation in meters of depths initially expressed in feet. I am more used to meters so my references are 20, 35, 30 etc rather than 18, 21, 24 etc. which makes these numbers look even more odd to me.


----------



## Dondo

Dear Komrades, for all of you a great Monday and a good Carneval Party. So my December Investment drops today on my Office desk. No question, I have to go out this eve with my new black beauty ! Best regards Dondo


----------



## mariomart

Won this plastic Vostok 565322 today on evilbay for $3.25


----------



## DJW GB

Not jealous at all , well done .

Billy super duper


----------



## DJW GB

This arrived today...










Billy super duper


----------



## mariomart

Finally got one .... but with a price increase from $107.00 to $120.00, I do believe these will continue to increase in price and will not have a big production run.


----------



## thewatchadude

I bought my 170862 from ebay for something like USD125 incl shipping. More expensive than at usual non-ebay sellers I guess, but it was in stock there and not anywhere else at that very moment and I really wanted to grab this opportunity. If I had been more patient I could have gotten it from Komandirskie.com or meranom at cheaper price, but I "bought the certainty" to some extent. Whether and how much it is worth paying extra to secure the ownership is then an individual appreciation.


----------



## stevoe

Something new...









Nice weekend!
Stephan


----------



## rmeron

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I just like the looks, manual wind and only 39mm


----------



## MERCENARY

Μy new Pobeda from 1951&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dodgydruid

DJW GB said:


> This arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


Is that the same case/workings as my Poljot Olympic? I did have mine on the same bracelet as yours but changed it to a 1980's Novet link bracelet which just works superbly for me.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Not Russian, def not Russian but Hong Kong's finest but I had seen one of these years ago and I was once offered a job with the Hong Kong police as I spent about six months there as part of the garrison and I always wanted one of these. I did have a Sekonda Safari with a fold out compass but I cannot find it for love nor money and a compass is a useful thing especially as I am moving to very rural Scotland its almost a necessity.

View attachment 14921087


Also picked up a tidy Casio early illuminator dual mode watch with a pair of Kahuna's and an unbranded "divers" which will no doubt yield a useful quartz movement and hands.


----------



## DJW GB

Dodgydruid said:


> Is that the same case/workings as my Poljot Olympic? I did have mine on the same bracelet as yours but changed it to a 1980's Novet link bracelet which just works superbly for me.
> 
> View attachment 14921073


I think it slightly different , yours has a slight dip around the crystal . Also mine is 30 jewels.










Billy super duper


----------



## mr_grey

Long time no buy. Sold a few watches recently which meant I could splerge a bit.

Been after one like this for a while.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The bronze 1967 popped up on Meranom today, figured I'd snag one.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Snagged a "UFO" Pobeda today, would have preferred a Olympic one but am going to be happy with this unusual looking piece... The seller did have a reasonable Mockba 80 Slava I was sorely tempted with but the time telling frisbee won the argument.


----------



## Ole Juul

I bought a second copy of what I consider my "grail" today. I don't think there is any watch I'd want more, regardless of price. Since I just ordered it, I don't have a picture of it on my wrist, but it's just like this one that I got earlier, except with a black strap this time. For some reason this watch/strap combination sits nicely on my wrist, whereas most others don't.


----------



## marathonna

Incoming..

Hope you like it ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/png.gif

..


----------



## Dodgydruid

I quite like the Copernicus hands, showing the Russians thinking outside the box there 

That the 710 or the 150? I do intend to grab a 710 and a 150 at some stage as I have all the Komandirskie case types but only have the octagonal, round and 090 in the Amphibia cases working and yet to put together my "project" radio room "pillow" shaped one as waiting on a antimagnetic shield from Russia to turn up but hoping to close the gaps on the old Vostoks before buying a new 710 and a new 1967.

Still trying to source a large gear wheel for my Poljot 3050 quartz movement as a leaking battery ate about 15 seconds of teeth from the large wheel driven by the stepper small wheel, then I can start wearing my "tank" quartz too.


----------



## mariomart

Dodgydruid said:


> I quite like the Copernicus hands, showing the Russians thinking outside the box there
> 
> That the 710 or the 150? I do intend to grab a 710 and a 150 at some stage as I have all the Komandirskie case types but only have the octagonal, round and 090 in the Amphibia cases working and yet to put together my "project" radio room "pillow" shaped one as waiting on a antimagnetic shield from Russia to turn up but hoping to close the gaps on the old Vostoks before buying a new 710 and a new 1967.
> 
> Still trying to source a large gear wheel for my Poljot 3050 quartz movement as a leaking battery ate about 15 seconds of teeth from the large wheel driven by the stepper small wheel, then I can start wearing my "tank" quartz too.


The case is a 170, which is essentially a 150 with circular brushing and relocated lug holes so the straps sit better.


----------



## DJW GB

This just arrived..










Billy super duper


----------



## Dodgydruid

mariomart said:


> The case is a 170, which is essentially a 150 with circular brushing and relocated lug holes so the straps sit better.


Hehe my bad, getting it about face, still a bit of a noob to all of this lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

dbl post


----------



## Dodgydruid

DJW GB said:


> This just arrived..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy super duper


That's quite a charming looking pendant watch. My daughters like pendant watches but everytime I try and give them a watch they are like "nooooo, not another watch" as they both have about 20 including each a modern Sekonda divers ladies and a vintage Sekonda USSR winder and lots of fashion stuff. I have been spying out some nurses ones and wanting a cheap pulseometer for them both as they work in care but prices are quite steep for them ones.


----------



## JuNi

After round about 3 weeks this arrived from Meranom.


----------



## EndeavourDK

Sometimes you see an offer and you don't know how fast to press the "Buy-it-now" button; well that happened to me today !
A complete set for a 2nd halve 1992 model 3133 Sport 
The rare "Sports"-bezel and the smaller than normal sub-dial hands are very hard to find, never mind offered as an original complete set for a very friendly price :-!

Forum comrade Jimzilla recently acquired a mint example of the 3133 "Sport"; https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14919307&stc=1&d=1583197642


----------



## atagmizyan

Strela Poljot fake or real please help


----------



## Dodgydruid

OK, not exactly bought but finally with the new eyeloupe glasses got this Cadet's click fixed and gave a fine fettle and clean and its holding good time and a good wind...


----------



## 24h

Seller's photo - 34mm Vostok Cadet/Mini/Junior


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 14874129
> View attachment 14874131
> View attachment 14874137
> View attachment 14874141
> View attachment 14874143


Yeah, this deal fell through


----------



## Dodgydruid

24h said:


> Seller's photo - 34mm Vostok Cadet/Mini/Junior
> 
> View attachment 14934461


That is a spotless Cadet there, makes mine look like quite rough lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

Not a Russian but I am a fan of the Avia brand and had some fun winkling the price away from another enthusiast...









It is a quartz but I have thought of trying out the oil filling thing that has become a thing, in any case its a good stock solid 100m diver's watch that can sit happily next to its ancient 1940's cousin which keeps astonishing time and worn often in between my 090, my fish eye, my Slava quarts, my Slava automatic and my generalskie/admiralskies hehe Oh and my Seiko 7009-3100 that I won for a pound.


----------



## Lucidor

Yesterday I acquired two classic Komandirskies. The first is a tank, NOS and 3AKA3, the second is a paratrooper, 3AKA3, not NOS but in very nice condition.

In addition, there is a super interesting piece inbound, but it deserves its own article when it arrives. Stay tuned. b-)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Sellers pictures















Just waiting now!


----------



## jimzilla

EndeavourDK said:


> Sometimes you see an offer and you don't know how fast to press the "Buy-it-now" button; well that happened to me today !
> A complete set for a 2nd halve 1992 model 3133 Sport
> The rare "Sports"-bezel and the smaller than normal sub-dial hands are very hard to find, never mind offered as an original complete set for a very friendly price :-!
> 
> Forum comrade Jimzilla recently acquired a mint example of the 3133 "Sport"; https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14919307&stc=1&
> d=1583197642


That happened to me when I found my 3133 Chrome Classic, as soon as I saw it I hit buy it now, I did not even think about it, did not wait to have it authenticated!. 
It had only been posted for a couple of hrs (in NEW YORK no less) and was very reasonably priced.
The squirrel found a nut! ;-)


----------



## st.petersbourg

Lucidor said:


> Yesterday I acquired two classic Komandirskies. The first is a tank, NOS and 3AKA3, the second is a paratrooper, 3AKA3, not NOS but in very nice condition.
> 
> In addition, there is a super interesting piece inbound, but it deserves its own article when it arrives. Stay tuned. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14936797
> 
> View attachment 14936799


I bought from this guy 2 vostocks, everything was ok, included bonus.


----------



## st.petersbourg

Lucidor said:


> Yesterday I acquired two classic Komandirskies. The first is a tank, NOS and 3AKA3, the second is a paratrooper, 3AKA3, not NOS but in very nice condition.
> 
> In addition, there is a super interesting piece inbound, but it deserves its own article when it arrives. Stay tuned. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14936797
> 
> View attachment 14936799


I bought from this guy 2 vostocks, everything was ok, included bonus.


----------



## UDIVER

This crazy old mental thing......I kinda dig it, trying to figure out what type of strap to put on it.....maybe a white perlon or some type of nato with orange stitching?

Its in decent shape and is running great and keeping accurate time over the past 2 days.


----------



## UDIVER

double


----------



## Odessa200

UDIVER said:


> This crazy old mental thing......I kinda dig it, trying to figure out what type of strap to put on it.....maybe a white perlon or some type of nato with orange stitching?
> 
> Its in decent shape and is running great and keeping accurate time over the past 2 days.


I want a soviet model like this. Only saw Russian in good shape.

Use red artificial leather strap. The cheaper the better.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Having got a white Bostok leather strap I am enjoying the difference to the usual black old boot leather straps I have got with some of my Kom's, if I had the skill I would red stitch it for sure. I have been picking up offcuts of nice bits of hide and waiting for some leather working tools to get here from China (sans Baloneyvirus hopefully) as I do fancy trying to make my own straps.


----------



## lyi

Seller's pictures


----------



## Dodgydruid

My Pobeda "frisbee" or UFO watch arrived today, stuck on a nice SS expanding bracelet and just lovin' it 

Really love the little stubby second hand above the six mark, sprang to life with just one turn of the winder and no need to shake it awake even and this is just such a Russian looking watch like the Stadiums.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Got my first winding Sekonda today after sitting like a nervous bride over the auction all week, well I say first I do have three ladies USSR Sekonda's but a) they don't fit my phat elephant wrists b) I tend not to wear ladies stuff as a rule (disclaimer - I am half Scottish so have been known to wear a skirt on occasion (disclaimer disclaimer - the English bit of me insists I wore something to cover my modesty causing the other Irish half and Scottish half to arguing with my English bits))

I also won a very nice gold vintage Ruhla on what looks like a Spandex strap, seeing as my other Ruhla I still cannot get the back off of, seems to have been done up by Superman then welded shut this will hopefully yield its problems and hoping it will be fixable.









Am wearing my Century Time that arrived today, apart from a non military dial and just about the best lume I seen on a Vostok yet, it is basically a Komandirskie TiN case with a chromey looking silver bezel oh and a retention ring but only one lug on the caseback rendering the tension ring superfluous. It even has a 2414A movement inside but hey I paid a few pounds for it and it came on a Boctok bund strap... result


----------



## mythless

I have this on the way. Can't wait to see the Molnija movement.


----------



## Dodgydruid

mythless said:


> I have this on the way. Can't wait to see the Molnija movement.
> 
> View attachment 14955281


A good aviation name so I imagine quite a high quality piece aimed at pilots.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I forgot clean about this one and just won the auction. I wasn't intending on buying any more of the standard Komandirskies unless it was something unusual but this piqued my interest - firstly instead of the Russian message at the bottom it has Russian Made which caught my interest, the other is the dial itself with quite fancy decoration and so into the collection this will go 

Noticed on wearing my Slava automatic tonite the droopy hour hand struck again, it seems to have drooped by half an hour which is weird as the minute hand, second hand are keeping good time and this happened before and it corrected itself so going to keep an eye on it.









I did a video of my Century Time here if ppl wanted to see a better view of it, I have changed all my searches to include the Century Time models and hoping to get a quartz one and a auto one to add to the list. There is a chap on ebay selling Century Time case, dial, hands and bezel and all you have to find is a lozenge quartz to shove in it so that could be a route.


----------



## haha

Just received this very clean Kama









I also bought two watches on the bay in the last 48 hours and was quite -happily- surprised to have few to no bidder against me. 
Did everyone stop to buy stuff on the bay by fear of the virus ?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

haha said:


> I also bought two watches on the bay in the last 48 hours and was quite -happily- surprised to have few to no bidder against me.
> Did everyone stop to buy stuff on the bay by fear of the virus ?


Must admit that it does seem 'slow' - I've got two or three on my watch list, one's only got 1 bid (no 'watching', so possibly only the 2 of us interested), think one's got 12 bids with 23 'watching', the other hasn't yet got a bid, but 12 'watching'. Must admit to being one of those that usually wait for the last few seconds and slap in my max amount, if it ends up higher, I can't enter a 'bidding war' & end up paying more than my limit for the item.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I actually had a watch last week direct from a trader in Hong Kong, took no chances. My daughters up in Scotland now have the dreaded bug it seems so very worried for 'em as my 2 year old granddaughter seems hit with it so keeping fingers x'd they come out the other side fairly well.

My Sekonda arrived today and to my joy it is an automatic yay, however it is also bone dry and I have topped and tailed the train and jewels, its reluctant face up to operate but it is now keeping a good tick and time face down which is a vast improvement of totally solid. It was like hearing an old classic car start for the first time as it made its first hesitant oscillations on the balance wheel, dropped a touch more oil in on the jewels and it freed up some more then started oscillating strongly. The automatic rotor was very stiff so that got a drop of the juice and is now rotoring freely. So I will leave be til tomorrow, then do the same again and hoping it will work face up.

In the job lot turned up an old watch by the name of a Lectro, that has a funny problem in it offloads the spring through the hands instantly. So guessing there is an issue with the escapement not regulating the spring power so should be a fun project, I have put it up to its knees in some naptha or panel wipe as very cruddy in there.

I'm currently filing down a pair of them NATO adapter thingies for a Casio, the navy blue 5 ring NATO is very nice and matches the tidegrapher I bought it for a treat but the shoulders either side of the pin arm are just a fraction too extant so trimming a mm off so it docks with the lug aperture correctly.


----------



## pmwas

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/watch-st-george-front-lid-5149241.html

Russian? No hallmarks, no nothing&#8230; just the St. George always steering my thoughts towards Moscow, but... could be sold anywhere in the world...


----------



## pmwas

Error caused a double post...
Here is a pic and posts can be merged together


----------



## JacobC

I bought this Raketa for Marussia Motors because I'm still sad about the F1 Team and the dream that never was


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Just got this (sorry if I 'trumped' another member) Less than I was prepared to pay, but hopefully the wife will like it;-)








Soviet Chaika ring watch


----------



## JacobC

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just got this (sorry if I 'trumped' another member) Less than I was prepared to pay, but hopefully the wife will like it;-)
> View attachment 14961935
> 
> 
> Soviet Chaika ring watch


Dope


----------



## Parkgate

Picked this up for twenty quid (25 USD), check out that dial and hand set...I have plans for this beauty!!


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just got this (sorry if I 'trumped' another member) Less than I was prepared to pay, but hopefully the wife will like it;-)
> View attachment 14961935
> 
> 
> Soviet Chaika ring watch


Hehe my daughters are now refusing any more ladies watches, I said to 'em both if the cheap quartz ones just die to throw 'em away but keeping the Sekonda ladies divers ones I gave 'em each and the Sekonda mechanical USSR ladies ones I gave each.

I am prob going to have to put the trainer box full of working quartz's up on ebay or something, I have been trying to find a buyer for the Swatch white Irony which isn't a cheap piece and the replacement battery hatch cost a fair bit but I did take it into Swatch and let them put one of their batteries in the cheapskate I am (I bought 200 377's from China and still only got thru a 3rd of em, cost the amazing sum of £1.40 for 100 free delivery too)

I'm wearing my super expensive Military Royale this evening, the quite good subbie homage on a super thick black bund, coming up to a year old and was only £13 for an automatic that keeps good time. Just done round 2 of the oil and rodico on the Sekonda automatic, its keeping beautiful time face down but still stops face up so wondering if a wheel pivot is worn down but there seems to be little lateral play :S


----------



## Dodgydruid

Parkgate said:


> Picked this up for twenty quid (25 USD), check out that dial and hand set...I have plans for this beauty!!
> 
> View attachment 14963821


I'm after a Cardi and a Capitane, I abs adore my Century Time, been a good month for Russian pieces...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

JacobC said:


> Dope


???
Didn't think that it was that bad - at less than £16 posted


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I'm after a Cardi and a Capitane, I abs adore my Century Time, been a good month for Russian pieces...


Next, you'll be getting a pipe and a rocking chair!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## OhDark30

SuffolkGerryW said:


> ???
> Didn't think that it was that bad - at less than £16 posted


It's a compliment, Gerry!
(Not 'you're a dope for buying it'


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

OhDark30 said:


> It's a compliment, Gerry!
> (Not 'you're a dope for buying it'


Probably an age thing then - I've got as far as 'cool' (and 'dope' was something you used to stiffen up the tissue on model aircraft - or an idiot!)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sellers pictures
> View attachment 14937259
> 
> View attachment 14937261
> 
> 
> Just waiting now!


Has landed, now wound and ticking away (11.45 am full wind) see how long it runs for


----------



## thewatchadude

Just bought an orange Neptune from meranom. I had been after that one for quite a while but now I want a turquoise!


----------



## haha

Just need a battery now (and cleaning)...


----------



## marathonna

Vostok 170 ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

...


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> Just bought an orange Neptune from meranom. I had been after that one for quite a while but now I want a turquoise!


Same. On both points!


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Next, you'll be getting a pipe and a rocking chair!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


I have an ecig and I get told off for rocking my racing car seat computer chair  I had to go and get my tablets today and the queue was about 100 ppl and from normally 13 people in the pharmacy reduced to 3, so this girl comes out to pick out the old ones and she comes up to me and offers to fetch my script and I was so sad she thought I was old and doddery, said I would wait my turn rather stiffly.

I had parked my Reliant almost opposite and that brought some smiles to ppl thoroughly determined to be gloomy, two little lads were absolutely stunned by it asking their mum why it had only one wheel at the front and why it was dirty bright yellow and told me I had to wash it and I had to explain to 'em it was painted on dirt but I did let them both sit on the bonnet so their mum could get a piccie of 'em so did me bit for the community today  I think the mum was having a bad time when they kept asking to see the foto on her phone but it made them happy.

Then came back and found I was in a bidding fight for a NOS 090 case sans crystal but I prevailed and made up for missing the end of the several 3050 quartz watches that sold for like a fiver and I am argggghhhh. Also does anyone know if these Offizier watches are frankend Slava's? I saw one and it has the exact same case design and even the back was the same as my Slava automatic which incidentally has recovered from its hour hand brewers droop, the dial had what looked like a Vostok submarine on it and it looked hooky as hell to me (six months ago I would be hitting the buy it now and embarrassing meself in this forum hehe)


----------



## Dodgydruid

marathonna said:


> Vostok 170 ...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


I have this one on my wish list from Meranom, it was a hard choice between the 1967 090 but I got enough 090's already to work with so want a new Vostok whether its this one or the 710 or maybe both as no point in working at a collection not to add stuff to it


----------



## JacobC

SuffolkGerryW said:


> ???
> Didn't think that it was that bad - at less than £16 posted


No.... dope as in super cool!


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I had parked my Reliant almost opposite and that brought some smiles to ppl thoroughly determined to be gloomy, two little lads were absolutely stunned by it asking their mum why it had only one wheel at the front and why it was dirty bright yellow and told me I had to wash it and I had to explain to 'em it was painted on dirt but I did let them both sit on the bonnet so their mum could get a piccie of 'em so did me bit for the community today  I think the mum was having a bad time when they kept asking to see the foto on her phone but it made them happy.


It sounds like the trip through the Czech Rep that we went on with a mate in a '72 Bond Bug - every time we stopped, a crowd would gather round it - rather upset the Harley rider we had with us!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Has landed, now wound and ticking away (11.45 am full wind) see how long it runs for


It's ticking away, but running very slow - losing about 5 minutes an hour at the start, adjusted it to max +, now running at - 3 minutes (needed a little tap to get it running in the first place, so might just need to run for a few days, and 'loosen up'.).
The 'tick' sounds quite strong, so I'm hoping that it's OK.


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> It sounds like the trip through the Czech Rep that we went on with a mate in a '72 Bond Bug - every time we stopped, a crowd would gather round it - rather upset the Harley rider we had with us!


Bet you wished you had the Bond now, them are fetching insane prices because they are so rare these days. I imagine the open doors crossing Eastern Europe must have been cool as anything


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> It's ticking away, but running very slow - losing about 5 minutes an hour at the start, adjusted it to max +, now running at - 3 minutes (needed a little tap to get it running in the first place, so might just need to run for a few days, and 'loosen up'.).
> The 'tick' sounds quite strong, so I'm hoping that it's OK.


I would leave it running up for a while then start nudging the +- a hair at a time til you get perfect timing. If its set to run in a colder climate the temperature difference could mean a big difference running in warmer UK.


----------



## Dodgydruid

BTW have ppl been spotting the new cross bar bezel on Meranom? Oh it is sexeh as heck, also I see they got translator pieces for converting bracelets etc and am very tempted for my 090 to get a 22mm translator piece and a nice thick n chunky oyster or president style bracelet.

Any pics of either I would love to see in action


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I would leave it running up for a while then start nudging the +- a hair at a time til you get perfect timing. If its set to run in a colder climate the temperature difference could mean a big difference running in warmer UK.


And....................it's stopped, fully wound, not a tick. Will have to run it into a local place to see if they'll give it the 'once-over' for me - hopefully it's something simple.

On the bright side, this arrived this morning, and I passed the package over to my wife with the words "A present for you" - it's now on her finger and I doubt that I'll get a close look at it until she takes it off tonight!


SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just got this (sorry if I 'trumped' another member) Less than I was prepared to pay, but hopefully the wife will like it;-)
> View attachment 14961935
> 
> 
> Soviet Chaika ring watch


----------



## thewatchadude

SuffolkGerryW said:


> And....................it's stopped, fully wound, not a tick. Will have to run it into a local place to see if they'll give it the 'once-over' for me - hopefully it's something simple.
> 
> On the bright side, this arrived this morning, and I passed the package over to my wife with the words "A present for you" - it's now on her finger and I doubt that I'll get a close look at it until she takes it off tonight!


You'll have To post a picture with the ring on in the thread on Girls with watch! It's going To be one of the most original!


----------



## thewatchadude

I bought a few straps from CheapestNatoStraps. They sent me an SOS as the Covid-19 crisis seems To be weighing down on their sales. As a result they offer discounts of up To -70%. Limited choice on sales but still attractive deals To make.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Gerry, did it suffer a bang or impact perhaps in the post? If the balance wheel is good and free, try and see if the oscillating jewel or pin is actually turning the escapement wheel when you hand oscillate the watch. If thats fine check the crown/stem is engaging and disengaging properly if it hacks, or if all else fails let the tension off the mainspring and then try a set number of winds and see if it starts again then find the golden number of winds without it jamming.

I found out what diddled my recent acquisition of a Sekona automatic... the balance top jewel and cage is jammed in the gear train and the rotor is very wobbly so I am going to let the tension off and see if I can persuade the wheels to turn backwards and free up the jam.

My 090 set arrived today, brand new missing glass 090 with the 22mm lugs so now going to try and find something nice to put in it as I reckon my Meranom white radio room would look spot on in there, so movement apart a crystal isn't the hardest to find if I have run out of new ones, I got a very nice bezel that is fitted to the 22mm 090's and then its just shield and I got meself another amphibia 

Todays haul :


----------



## Kotsov

thewatchadude said:


> I bought a few straps from CheapestNatoStraps. They sent me an SOS as the Covid-19 crisis seems To be weighing down on their sales. As a result they offer discounts of up To -70%. Limited choice on sales but still attractive deals To make.


Careful a discount of -70% is some premium


----------



## Seikogi

No luck so far on the old 710 case Amphibia ... so been wanting one of these for a long time 
This was rated +5/-3 in 1972 (so better than modern COSC), mono case with flush caseback design.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> Gerry, did it suffer a bang or impact perhaps in the post? If the balance wheel is good and free, try and see if the oscillating jewel or pin is actually turning the escapement wheel when you hand oscillate the watch. If thats fine check the crown/stem is engaging and disengaging properly if it hacks, or if all else fails let the tension off the mainspring and then try a set number of winds and see if it starts again then find the golden number of winds without it jamming.
> 
> I found out what diddled my recent acquisition of a Sekona automatic... the balance top jewel and cage is jammed in the gear train and the rotor is very wobbly so I am going to let the tension off and see if I can persuade the wheels to turn backwards and free up the jam.
> 
> My 090 set arrived today, brand new missing glass 090 with the 22mm lugs so now going to try and find something nice to put in it as I reckon my Meranom white radio room would look spot on in there, so movement apart a crystal isn't the hardest to find if I have run out of new ones, I got a very nice bezel that is fitted to the 22mm 090's and then its just shield and I got meself another amphibia
> 
> Todays haul :
> 
> View attachment 14967975


Might well have had a bump in the post, travelling from Croatia, what's annoying, is that it was ticking along quite merrily (albeit slowly) for a few hours.
What size is the crystal you are after? Got a brand new one for a 650 case here if you're desperate - wasn't until I went into have it fitted that the guy looked at the old one and handed it back saying to spend a few minutes and a load of elbow grease on it that I found that I hadn't cracked it, but had badly scratched it.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Cheers m8 but already got a spare one and its fitted and using my warm and cold trick the tension ring wen't in like butter too (I warm the case and put the crystal in the freezer for a bit, doesn't have to be scorching hot but warm enough you can hold it in your hand without pain) So now to decide do I want a dateless automatic or a dateless mechanical as I do have a 2409 spare but I did have plans for that with the curvy pillow case I have been getting ready to receive. 

Its gonna be white radio room dial though, bought a multipack of lume giving me aged, orange, green or blue in the kit as the two sets of amphibia hands I have the lume just crumbled off. I dunno yet for the curvy pillow or the round case setup what dials to go with there, I could nick the gubbins out the 090 that I am wearing now for one of them leaving my other 090 with the blued paddle hands as that has a military inscription on the back so want to keep that one in as is condition save putting in a new glass as the old one was like sandpaper had lived in it hehe.

That Slazenger in the pic above, I just finished shortening the huge bracelet on, the seller said it was too beaten up to wear on the bezel and glass and I thought the glass had delaminated and what it was it still had its protective clear films on both so now I got a quite nice subbie-ish watch for when the mood takes me to wear something different.

Went out to shops today wearing my Pobeda "UFO" thingy and girl in local Pets at home says to me "I like your watch, it looks well weird" and I have to admit if I was 30 years younger I would've come out with something cheeky but I was like oh no a young girl is talking to me aieee...


----------



## 24h

Received my Cadet today


----------



## Dodgydruid

24h said:


> Received my Cadet today
> 
> View attachment 14974721


That is a shining example of a Cadet, I am hoping to give my Russian nephews theirs when they come visit in April and to give them both a good start in watch life esp as older of two is heading steadily for his teen years. I'm making the stipulation when they feel the cadets are too big for their needs they will both have a mans piece to wield and for them to put their cadets aside for one of their children. I've put aside my last ladies USSR Sekonda for my granddaughter and leaving a Seiko 7009 each for my grandsons so it all kinda works out


----------



## pcke2000

Pobeda quartz


----------



## Dondo

Dear Komrades,

I have bought this Vostok Europe "RM 580"??? on Ebay. Due to the Lockdown, my watchmaker has closed and I have to purchase a wrist-strap in the Internet! If somebody knows the watch and let me know, which bandwidth I need, that would be grea






t to save time and to be well prepared to the arrival of my new watch! Thank you in advance and please stay healthy, best regards from Hassia!

Dondo


----------



## Dondo

Dear Komrades,

20 mm is the right answer, the Ebay parcel arrived just now!!

Enjoy your Wednesday,

best regards

Dondo


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo I likes that square case going on there...

Not Russian but a bit more east, has an Epson (Seiko?) "high hand" chronograph with split second quartz and trying to work out the brand. Came on a very pleasant solid calfskin hide strap, not one of your two bits sandwiched together jobbies but a solid hunk o' leather with the upper side dyed and polished.

I paid a tenner for this delivered and I am not complaining one bit. Seems to have slow light accretion lume as well with all hands lit which is a nice touch, if anyone recognises that logo pls let me know


----------



## tokareva

Well, I didn't buy it today but I did get it today. It's nice but seems to wear a little small. :-s


----------



## Dodgydruid

I think Vostok's have always leaned towards the smaller size, when I won an auction for a cadet I was unaware these were half size Vostoks for younger people but having two Russian nephews when I got my second one which I fixed, they will at least start off with a fine piece each 

The early ones were tiny even by todays standards and the beefy 710's and 090's are easily dwarfed by a large Seiko, my Oskar Emil Houston is a full third bigger in every dimension than my 090 and weighs a heck of a lot more.

So if you are looking for a huge slug o' metal on your wrist Vostok's aren't really the marque for that, I can't speak for the exotic's like the Vostok-Europe's, Amfibia etc as those look to be quite a large piece, I seem to remember one of the Century Times is quite a large case and dial. One watch that did surprise me in size was an Infantry Globemaster, just about the biggest solid hunk of aluminium sporting a full size dial and a superhuge metal shod silicon strap and you felt like you had the Borg on your arm.


----------



## casper461

Groceries


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just hit on Komandirskie.com for some crystals, hands and bits and pieces, I went through my tub of cases and I have quite a few Amphibia cases in good nick and plenty of Komandirskie cases just sitting there with a knackered crystal. Its always good to have spares in any case and I did pick one of the gilt ring jobbies to see how that looks. Hands are always useful for when a tired one arrives and you just want to spruce it up a bit but I will prob be buying regularly.

I will prob buy a brand new movement from them once I decide where I am going with project radio room building around the NOS 090 but doing some research in what I want under the dial, do I want automatic or manual, I quite like the idea of instead of buying a new watch actually building myself a new watch with all new parts.

Still aiming too to get some of them new "grille" bezels from meranom, I think they look the business and a way to add more metal to your wrist hehe


----------



## Superbri22

Patiently waiting for this one to arrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461

24h said:


> Received my Cadet today
> 
> View attachment 14974721


I suppose someone has to like it


----------



## casper461

Superbri22 said:


> Patiently waiting for this one to arrive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking watch


----------



## Dodgydruid

casper461 said:


> I suppose someone has to like it


Its different horses for courses, me I like great big hubcap of a watch on me extremity but I know some who prefer a watch to be discreet and unobtrustive and to be fair the Cadet's do have a charm and the 1 oclock position winders are very eye catching.


----------



## Dodgydruid

casper461 said:


> I suppose someone has to like it


Its different horses for courses, me I like great big hubcap of a watch on me extremity but I know some who prefer a watch to be discreet and unobtrustive and to be fair the Cadet's do have a charm and the 1 oclock position winders are very eye catching.

Back on topic, I snagged a GDR Ruhla on a quite nice Excalibur bracelet meaning I will finally have a working Ruhla as my two I have are a bit dead and would love to get the 1960's "wasserproof" divers one running but the caseback is fused on and ain't coming off...


----------



## JacobC

I can't control myself, the quartz version of the extremely rare Sochi model already in the collection.










Hopefully I'll get it safely in two months lol


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> ................ would love to get the 1960's "wasserproof" divers one running but the caseback is fused on and ain't coming off...


Not knowing 'state of fusion' on it, there could be a couple of 'tricks' that might be successful (which, as a two/three wheeler enthusiast you may have tried) but at least one (or both) might do the seals in - but the two that I was thinking of are 1/ gentle heat or 2/ diesel/parafin mix to act as a penetrating fluid?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Got this today, just got to wait for it to come through


----------



## Odessa200

JacobC said:


> I can't control myself, the quartz version of the extremely rare Sochi model already in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it safely in two months lol


Congrats!!!!


----------



## JacobC

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Got this today, just got to wait for it to come through
> View attachment 14989355


That might be my new favorite Luch


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

JacobC said:


> That might be my new favorite Luch


Gotta be mine (well, it's the first, anyway) best of it was, was the only bidder on it - £17 incl postage!b-)

_Edit_ Not sure that it's got the 'best' movement, (1801.1) but hopefully it'll do well


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Not knowing 'state of fusion' on it, there could be a couple of 'tricks' that might be successful (which, as a two/three wheeler enthusiast you may have tried) but at least one (or both) might do the seals in - but the two that I was thinking of are 1/ gentle heat or 2/ diesel/parafin mix to act as a penetrating fluid?


I makes my own penetrating fluid using a mix of acetone and ATF or diff oil and a 50/50 mix it works extremely well, never thought of trying that as all I got to do is get the level enough to seep into the threads but not swamp the whole thing, good thinking Mr G


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Gotta be mine (well, it's the first, anyway) best of it was, was the only bidder on it - £17 incl postage!b-)
> 
> _Edit_ Not sure that it's got the 'best' movement, (1801.1) but hopefully it'll do well


I yet have to get a Luch in, bought a job lot with a vintage Ingersoll and an equally vintage Montine with odds on it might be ex BR drivers watch and if not same as what the drivers were expected to have and I have a BR(M) Montine pocket watch under a bid. The ones we had at Waterloo were Smith's I am sure as I am a fan of Smith's products and a company still today producing some very nice car instruments and promising myself a set when I decide to digitise my Reliant's instrumentation (I have a Land Rover electronic convertor that takes the old speedo drive and converts it to a digital signal and bolts straight into my gearbox).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> SuffolkGerryW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not knowing 'state of fusion' on it, there could be a couple of 'tricks' that might be successful (which, as a two/three wheeler enthusiast you may have tried) but at least one (or both) might do the seals in - but the two that I was thinking of are 1/ gentle heat or 2/ diesel/parafin mix to act as a penetrating fluid?
> 
> 
> 
> I makes my own penetrating fluid using a mix of acetone and ATF or diff oil and a 50/50 mix it works extremely well, never thought of trying that as all I got to do is get the level enough to seep into the threads but not swamp the whole thing, good thinking Mr G
Click to expand...

That sounds a better mix than the paraffin/diesel mix that I've used - hope that it goes well.


----------



## haha

It's much dirtier than it looks on this picture, but there seems to be room for improvement.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I yet have to get a Luch in, bought a job lot with a vintage Ingersoll and an equally vintage Montine with odds on it might be ex BR drivers watch and if not same as what the drivers were expected to have and I have a BR(M) Montine pocket watch under a bid. The ones we had at Waterloo were Smith's I am sure as I am a fan of Smith's products and a company still today producing some very nice car instruments and promising myself a set when I decide to digitise my Reliant's instrumentation (I have a Land Rover electronic convertor that takes the old speedo drive and converts it to a digital signal and bolts straight into my gearbox).


Take it that it's the one missing its second hand? Good price at the moment on it - hopefully yours then - the 'bay' seems very quiet at the moment - and although there were 2 'watchers' on the Luch, mine was the only bid, & I was fully expecting it to go up towards the end.
One of the pocket watches I lost was a Smiths, not a London one (thankfully) though, just one of the Welsh made ones - had lovely 'tick' on that, could hear it when lying in bed and it was sat on the bedside cabinet (bit of a distance, due to used to having to get up at 5 am, so made sure I had to get out of bed to switch the alarm off!)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Luch has landed & is ticking (faintly) away, kept right for the past 2 hours, fits my wrist perfectly so no need to change the bracelet (did panic a little, as I guess trying to find another link, or a suitable bracelet for it would be nigh on impossible!). 
Will keep it running for a couple of days to check all's well.


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Take it that it's the one missing its second hand? Good price at the moment on it - hopefully yours then - the 'bay' seems very quiet at the moment - and although there were 2 'watchers' on the Luch, mine was the only bid, & I was fully expecting it to go up towards the end.
> One of the pocket watches I lost was a Smiths, not a London one (thankfully) though, just one of the Welsh made ones - had lovely 'tick' on that, could hear it when lying in bed and it was sat on the bedside cabinet (bit of a distance, due to used to having to get up at 5 am, so made sure I had to get out of bed to switch the alarm off!)


Big fan of Smith's stuff, do you remember the science stopwatches from school in the cream arch shape and the big levers on the side? They were incredibly accurate as well despite being abused by many children, dropped into stuff, knocked off benches etc and I have been keeping an eye out for one of them too 

In my Reliant I have the two gauge Smith's pod for water and fuel and the big speedo with the lights, indicators jewels and they are so solid built you can repair them or replace the bowden tube modules in the gauges, I also have a Smith's rev counter, voltmeter and several in a box waiting for me to get me finger out and actually fit them with a dual oil pressure and temp gauge from a Jag, very sexeh having some Jag dials I bet. Had a result getting the ol' six months extension on the MoT which was due on the 26th April hehe.

Smiths did survive British car collapse, they did a management, employee buyout as Reliant owned them at one point and still going strong but a shadow of its former glory same as Lucas which provided electrical stuff on a scale unimaginable in these modern times. By the 90's, Reliant was the only car company using Smiths for new builds and I have a set of Triumph 2000 dials in a box somewhere I have toyed with fitting the old binnacle display that were fitted to Scimitars and other luxury cars of that era.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I have got my beady eyes on a something a bit unusual Russian but don't want to say too much cos it will end up being bidded out me reach so to speak lol I did go back and rebuy that KVPO Amphibia as I know they are quite unusual being a special edition for the chopper squads and hoping this time it will actually arrive lol I am actually very pleased with the Komandirskie I did get out of it, still needs a further nudge in the fast lane as loses about 2 mins in a 24 hour so its close, damned close and I reckon a hairsbreadth will have that delivering no loss of minutes in a 24hr slot.

Am hoping Komandirskie.com will be getting some of their bespoke dials back in, they have an absolute amazing helicopter one and really would like one.

Giving up on trying to get this soppy balance assy in tonite, its difficult as I have to look up at the computer screen to get the microscope feed so will try and finish the thing off tomorrow and I will have up and running my KGB black and red dialled Komandirskie finally


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I have got my beady eyes on a something a bit unusual Russian but don't want to say too much cos it will end up being bidded out me reach so to speak lol ,............


Must admit that I did the same with the Luch - kept quiet and hoped.


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Must admit that I did the same with the Luch - kept quiet and hoped.


I wasn't intending to buy anything else for a bit but a Luch "tank" on its original bracelet I got a reduced price offer and six dollars is a bargain so there begins my Luch branch of odd looking pieces hehe

It is a bit grubby on the dial and the chrome has a few scratches but I imagine a careful cleaning of the dial, polish both sides of the crystal and live with the scratchy bits and job be a good 'un 

I have my latest Komandirskie on the cushion right now trying to carefully carefully pull that lume dot off then it will be my super fine oiler out to add a dot of superglue where the thing should be and can button it up again as a good 'un


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> I wasn't intending to buy anything else for a bit but a Luch "tank" on its original bracelet I got a reduced price offer and six dollars is a bargain so there begins my Luch branch of odd looking pieces hehe
> 
> It is a bit grubby on the dial and the chrome has a few scratches but I imagine a careful cleaning of the dial, polish both sides of the crystal and live with the scratchy bits and job be a good 'un
> 
> I have my latest Komandirskie on the cushion right now trying to carefully carefully pull that lume dot off then it will be my super fine oiler out to add a dot of superglue where the thing should be and can button it up again as a good 'un


That makes mine look expensive at £17 incl. postage & I thought I'd got a bargain!


----------



## Dodgydruid

It is an old boiler of a piece and I suspect the seller is new to the game as he knocked the price in half pretty much and I am like his loss and my gain and all fairs in love and watches hehe

I trawl a heck of a lot of sellers over there and do take on watches that are never going to work, I am prob going to cheat with the deep scratches and use a chrome pen just for cosmetic purposes. I have had to buy another Eaglemoss display case making it the third as need to bring it all under some control


----------



## Dodgydruid

Here's a pic for it, I note too that since yesterday the pound has suffered a bit more and we are almost on 1:1 parity with the dollar 

I find it very soothing to pop a movement out, give the visible bits a nice clean and this beige gunge I got for a few pounds from ebay cleans acrylic crystals in seconds to perfect shine. Just says "Watch-Fix.inc" on the little jar if ppl are interested and unlike my cerulam oxide and polywatch, works extremely well with my Parkside dremel tool whereas the other two seem to scorch using the tool and have to use hand action but needs a lot of hard work to get the same result of about 15 seconds using the Watch-Fix gunge.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just sneaked in a very nice Poljot Alarm, belonged apparently to someone in the music industry (KMMC) so am looking forward to this one


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> Here's a pic for it, I note too that since yesterday the pound has suffered a bit more and we are almost on 1:1 parity with the dollar
> 
> I find it very soothing to pop a movement out, give the visible bits a nice clean and this beige gunge I got for a few pounds from ebay cleans acrylic crystals in seconds to perfect shine. Just says "Watch-Fix.inc" on the little jar if ppl are interested and unlike my cerulam oxide and polywatch, works extremely well with my Parkside dremel tool whereas the other two seem to scorch using the tool and have to use hand action but needs a lot of hard work to get the same result of about 15 seconds using the Watch-Fix gunge.
> 
> View attachment 15004127


Looks an interesting piece, that.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just nailed another "grail" I think they call it, Chaika Stadium auto with that gawjus poison green dial, that is gonna get prime wrist time when it gets here oh yes  For me it is the epitome of Soviet watch design, that garish eye shape, the toxic green and the way it moulds to your wrist like its embedded there. Will take piccies when it gets here 

Am wearing my Pobeda "UFO" today, my Czech neighbour saw it and said his father had one of those so I says to him I am quite happy to pay some good dishonest pounds for any old Soviet pieces working or not and I may have opened a floodgate as he has uncles and other relations who might have something stuffed in a drawer. Said no ladies stuff though, I can't give the stuff away and have about 60 working ladies quartz eking their little lives away in a box and I have given away about 40. I even gave a load to a charity shop but no one wants 'em /sigh.

When the dodgyvirus is a past thing I might well go and do Frome sunday boot fair and just have 'em on a table for a couple quid a pop, which will make room for what I can fix out of the 200 odd not working watches in yet another shoe box. Am under orders no more job lots or the stern tongue, the nag muscles set to stun and a waggly finger from my daughters and boy they can be sharp when they is irate


----------



## Dodgydruid

A couple Sekonda mechanical nurses fobs in this cheeky little job lot...









Also the big mens Ruhla the seller refunded me asked me if I wanted it still at the same price and I was yep, send me paypal request and the money is in your account... see this is why I am always polite and give good feedback whenever possible because unforeseen good things can happen when ppl think kindly of you


----------



## Dodgydruid

Def not Russian but snagged this for my youngest who like me is crazy about this absolute brilliant comedy show, very rude and the live shows are incredibly sweary but the best of British humour.


----------



## yekaterinburg

Really excited to have finally picked up a Sputnik, and for a bit of a bargain! The dials a bit worn but personally I prefer that to them being overly dirty! I assume it's journey to me will be somewhat similar to sputniks from what I've read on the forum...three weeks orbiting the earth, then falling silent for two months before hopefully showing up !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

I do admire that, it was such a different era back then, people were looking forward with hope despite the threat of nuclear war, TV was entertaining and music so raw and vibrant and a galaxy away from the rubbish punted out ad nauseum.

I managed to get in on a roundy squarey chrome mid blue submariner Komandirskie which seems to have some issues with the screw down part of the stem aperture and it apparently runs for six hours then stops, it also has a lume pip bezel so plenty to play with when arrives


----------



## Lucidor

I bought this rare and sought after Raketa 24-hour watch. It was a special order of about 2000 pieces for SZRP (Northwest River Shipping Company, located in Saint Petersburg) in the late 80s. I've been looking for this one for quite a while.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I was thinking C3PO? Then saw it was the n lol

Still waiting on stuff, no sign of customs clearing this end, managed to pick up a job lot which had the old brand of Invicta in and a bundle of higher end quartz and mech movements and I suspect there is a quartz movement of that brand starting with an O in it so quite pleased.

My tank commander, working perfectly... noticed it was gaining time in a bad way, I have no idea what's magnetised it so badly as its only been on me wrist and outdoors so a shame as one of my favourite Komandirskies


----------



## elsoldemayo

Lucidor said:


> I bought this rare and sought after Raketa 24-hour watch. It was a special order of about 2000 pieces for SZRP (Northwest River Shipping Company, located in Saint Petersburg) in the late 80s. I've been looking for this one for quite a while.


Congrats and welcome to the 'club' :-!


----------



## Odessa200

elsoldemayo said:


> Lucidor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this rare and sought after Raketa 24-hour watch. It was a special order of about 2000 pieces for SZRP (Northwest River Shipping Company, located in Saint Petersburg) in the late 80s. I've been looking for this one for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the 'club'
Click to expand...

I got one as well. Hmmmmm. Quite a few for sale lately... Interesting


----------



## Kotsov

I saw this but it looked too fake but I know nothing.

Instead I bought a Gerlach Kosmonauta. 

Well two actually, for some reason two went through PayPal.... Can I get through to Gerlach to correct this? o|o|o|


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> I saw this but it looked too fake but I know nothing.
> 
> Instead I bought a Gerlach Kosmonauta.
> 
> Well two actually, for some reason two went through PayPal.... Can I get through to Gerlach to correct this? o|o|o|


Congrats, I've always liked those. I even watched a review just today.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Congrats, I've always liked those. I even watched a review just today.


Just one more watch review?

It reminds me of the first digital watches and I was one of the first kids at school to get one. Rationing telling the time so the battery didn't run out and setting the time with a ball point pen :-!

If you want one let me know as I might end up with two.... eventually...


----------



## jarettlee

I bought a new squale gmt...arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just snagged this Poljot TV with its original boilerplate bracelet...









I was torn between this and a Chaika "squished eye" but this won as I love any piece with its original bracelet. I now have 7 Leningrads, all looser than a politicians mouth and one of 'em someone repaired it and put the link the wrong way round, if anyone has overhauled or repaired these quirky arm shaving bracelets would love to hear about how it went. I have wanted a decent boiler plate so very pleased to get one finally


----------



## Dodgydruid

Try seller Naznatsol, he has a lot of unusual Soviet watches and some very cheap 090's and what looks like a couple of old 710 MO Commanders if they are the real deal, I always thought they came in the elegant case with the large crystal.


----------



## Aukvxa02

Getting closer and closer to this: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/755842846/vintage-zim-pobeda-wrist-mechanical?ref=cart

Don't care so much about Frankenstein part, what I like is the inscription at the back - makes me feel I am getting something that has history to it, a past, so to speak..


----------



## Dodgydruid

My other Amphibia 090 has a lovely inscription in very stylish writing on the back to some officer from his team dated 1985, my sister in law is translating it for me but she's locked down in Switzerland with my brother and my nephews and not having a good time of it lol

I have left that watch in relatively unmolested form other than new hands and new crystal simply as it seems to be a service watch or a watch given to a serving officer, still trying to work out the lower ranks to see if its navy or army.

My incoming KVPO doesn't have anything except a different Amphibia back and identified by the unique to the series KVPO 0903 in what it is, is a bog standard octagonal last blushes of the Soviet Amphibia but with a helicopter on the dial, that too will remain unviolated by me save cleaning of case and crystal.


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I saw this but it looked too fake but I know nothing.
> 
> Instead I bought a Gerlach Kosmonauta.
> 
> Well two actually, for some reason two went through PayPal.... Can I get through to Gerlach to correct this?


It is real as far as I can see. So for sure Congrats on this purchase. I am just a bit surprised about influx of these watches. I even thought we were sold same watch. Compared. Nope. Different.


----------



## Dodgydruid

So, turned up today with a tale to tell. The ebay seller ended up in full isolation as he had the dreaded bug and refunded me the mighty £7.42p I won the auction on. So last week he messages me and says "hey if you still want the watch at the price, let me know " and I was like yanking his arm off and one paypal request paid later it was on its way to arrive today... It was I think a bit overwound and very very reluctant to get going but I persevered giving it a bump start and its kept good time for the last couple hours and the overwind is now released and a very pleasant and measured tick.

The watch and strap are immaculate, the gold plate or tone unblemished, the crystal in perfect condition, I am not complaining one bit and very very pleased with the turn of events as I have the matching ladies version of this.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just snagged a tidy joblot which has an Avia and another Ruhla suspected overwound and some nice pieces, so it seems my Ruhla collection is growing a pace lol


----------



## Melon84

4x Raketa









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Dodgydruid

Dbl post :S


----------



## Dodgydruid

I wasn't going to buy any more this month but this popped up and I thought wow that is a different take, the main hands having the tennis balls on and applied markers but seems to be missing the top triangle one. And I quite like the Poljots so in the basket it went.

View attachment 15051121


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## JacobC

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15053701


You're in for such a treat. As I said in my review, the bezel on that thing is like a belt-fed machine gun.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I presented yesterday to my youngest daughter the exact same Sekonda nurses fob watch that I had as a nurse in my day, keeping very good time and engraved a little message on the back and her name on the pin bar and surprisingly easy to work on. I am now working on the other two that came in the joblot to get a working one for my eldest, the one I have hopes for wants to run but peters out after a few mins and the other is refusing to work at all.

Bit of bracelet action, my shark mesh from China arrived yesterday and is now on my Epson branded 7T92A and super smart looking, also a strange joblot which has a very old Invicta in and some ana-digi quartz etc in baggies came this abs gawjus steel with gold inlays and it is now fitted to my Lorus branded Seiko quartz day-date and looks awesome.

Sometimes getting the "right" strap or bracelet is as important as the watch looks imho, I have ordered three more of the shark mesh two piece straps in 18mm in silver and one in gold tone.

































And finally, for the astonishing price of £2.50 off ebay, this delightful little Amtech vice seen here waiting for me to again see if I can tap round the seized (I suspect cross threaded) caseback which has resisted heat, penetrating oil including my homebrew ATF and acetone which is just about the best you can do anything with and I so want to get this old Ruhla diver's watch running but without destroying it.


----------



## Kotsov

I think I’d use some soft packing pieces on that vice to minimise any case damage.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Agreed, I made up a set of silicone "lips" to sit between gripped item and jaws. Its just so dinky and cute and I managed to get a further three turns on the caseback so its nearly there  I do have some case holders coming from China but I expect them to be here by about midsummer's day as everything is sloooooooow.


----------



## sideways2

From the last couple days... been off work for a month now... must of browsed about 30000+ ads LOL!!


----------



## Dodgydruid

sideways2 said:


> From the last couple days... been off work for a month now... must of browsed about 30000+ ads LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 15059363
> 
> 
> View attachment 15059365
> 
> 
> View attachment 15059369


Is Zim and Pobeda the same company as your last one has exactly the same dial as my Pobeda UFO, same hands too except mine is in the flat round design?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Offer just came thru from buyer... Poljot Mockba 80 semi frisbee I suppose we could call it... $5... I mean what is not to like and its another Olympic 80 to my collection


----------



## sideways2

Dodgydruid said:


> Is Zim and Pobeda the same company as your last one has exactly the same dial as my Pobeda UFO, same hands too except mine is in the flat round design?


From my reading: Zim is a Factory... Pobeda is a brand (also can be referred to as the type of movement) that was built by several factories including Zim which produced the most of the one particular type of Pobeda movement... confused yet?? LOL!!


----------



## RLC

BYE
Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Fergfour

RLC said:


> Got a daily diver from a local Watchmaker yesterday...&#55357;&#56397; Made right here in WNY.
> 
> Bob
> &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Did you mean to post this in the Russian forum?


----------



## RLC

Did not notice...


----------



## Dodgydruid

sideways2 said:


> From my reading: Zim is a Factory... Pobeda is a brand (also can be referred to as the type of movement) that was built by several factories including Zim which produced the most of the one particular type of Pobeda movement... confused yet?? LOL!!


I have noticed very very similar design themes over different brands, my Slava automatic dial has the almost exact same dial as one of the two sub dialled chrono's off another brand, at least with Vostok's they are fairly unique to its own brand but the others do seem to hop in and out of bed with the designs hehe

Here's my gawjus Pobeda "UFO"...


----------



## fla

Dodgydruid said:


> Offer just came thru from buyer... Poljot Mockba 80 semi frisbee I suppose we could call it... $5... I mean what is not to like and its another Olympic 80 to my collection
> 
> View attachment 15063409


semi frisbee LOL.. Poljots in such bulky round cases are "Volcano", Raketas - "UFO"/"Cheburashka", the nickname of your round ZIM is a [hockey] puck.


----------



## fla

Dodgydruid said:


> I have noticed very very similar design themes over different brands, my Slava automatic dial has the almost exact same dial as one of the two sub dialled chrono's off another brand, at least with Vostok's they are fairly unique to its own brand but the others do seem to hop in and out of bed with the designs hehe
> 
> Here's my gawjus Pobeda "UFO"...
> 
> View attachment 15065129


Here is the picture from the catalogue how the watch should look like - "sunrise on venus" green-white dials


----------



## Dodgydruid

Aw I quite like the term frisbee and UFO :S

Just snagged a very tidy Vostok Mockba 80 watch with shrouded lugs and embossed raised decal details on the central part of the dial


----------



## fla

Dodgydruid said:


> Aw I quite like the term frisbee and UFO :S
> 
> Just snagged a very tidy Vostok Mockba 80 watch with shrouded lugs and embossed raised decal details on the central part of the dial


But you have to use the nicknames established by the Party, tovarisch!

Frisbee sounds like NATO coding ;-)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Well I am an old cold war warrior, some of the things the British army said about the Russians was very rude  It of course to us kindled a massive desire to own Soviet things but couldn't cos then the "funnies" would be around asking if you loitered in places with chaps called Ivan wearing leather trenchoats and 1940's hats.

A friend of mine, an ex Royal Navy submariner is a fanatic collector of Soviet navy stuff, we often chortle at the ol' instructors trying to make the Soviets sound like evil incarnate but in reality pointed out to us they were people just the same but with horrible stuff on top.

Then my brother married an Ekaterinaberg girl, brighter than a brain pie with several degrees and only came to the UK because her lot and the lot she worked for in the US consulate in Ekaterinaberg were constantly threatening and cajoling her to spy on stuff so she left Russia to marry my brother and is in a weird tri-citizen status having British, Russian and now Austrian citizenship lol

She is very patient with my somewhat halting Russian, says half jokingly my "ability" is that of a toddler perhaps, maybe a cat or dog


----------



## arktika1148

For years wanted but undecided , big


.... there'yr go 

better be ok , better be here


----------



## Dodgydruid

I dunno what is going on with the postal service, now have two that left Russia after clearing customs over 20 days ago. I also have a rose gold mesh bracelet from China I bought over three months ago arrgh


----------



## FWilkens

Pulled the trigger on a 090661 from Vostok-Watches24, complete with SS crown with logo, 1967 caseback, Baikal bezel, blue seconds hand and blued rotor screw.

Now begins the wait.......


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Dodgydruid

FWilkens said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 090661 from Vostok-Watches24, complete with SS crown with logo, 1967 caseback, Baikal bezel, blue seconds hand and blued rotor screw.
> 
> Now begins the wait.......
> 
> View attachment 15074073
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074079
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074081
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074085
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074091
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074095


Ooo I love that bezel and the second hand going on there... Will you be going for a display back to show off them lovely blued screws?


----------



## Dodgydruid

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15074145
> View attachment 15074147
> View attachment 15074149


I am very much liking the modern Raketa's, what an absolute beauty.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Some of us know that with watch collecting, finding the right bracelets and straps can be a real real pain in da tukus and one of the reasons I don't wear some of my TiN pieces is I don't like the leather straps much they are on... so found this, six bracelets in various conditions, NOS apparently and sporting double coffin lozengey look...

I also want one for my AU10 Slava as I really don't like the distressed hide strap it does have, it makes the watch look like its held on with a spindly bit o' leather and I do prefer the feel of a bit o' metal.


----------



## Dodgydruid

The seller does have some of these still, he also has a fair few "boilerplate" steel bracelets and some Elektronika and other brand bracelets. Seller name - Slontig if anyone wants some. I went for the yellow metal ones as finding bracelets that are in the ballpark of the Vostok TiN is not easy and from the pictures these bracelets have that same patina the Komandirskies have giving it that "industrial" look I just adore


----------



## FWilkens

Dodgydruid said:


> Ooo I love that bezel and the second hand going on there... Will you be going for a display back to show off them lovely blued screws?


I don't plan to. Just knowing that the blued screw is there is enough. I've got an exhibition caseback on my scuba dude though....


----------



## Dodgydruid

The good thing with these Vostok's and pretty much most Russians is the casebacks are stupendously easy to swap in and out, I have now in my little notepad file added that bezel to my list of "wants" as it is such a different look to the normal red and black grades or dots and dashes usually seen out there 

I'm wearing my own 090 today with its unique bracelet and I do love the tonneau cases the best and such a shame Vostok never did the TiN versions of the 090, 060 and octagon.


----------



## Dodgydruid

To add to that last thought I have been looking a Cerakote, seen some lovely Vostok's with aged bronze and other Cerakote finishes, I could very well be tempted there


----------



## Dodgydruid

Hehe and he adds more to the pile... I am like Smaug the dragon hoarding all the shiny, ticky tocky things.

Nabbed a Mortima Superdatomatic and a gold gents Lucerne, bids put in before daughter enforced embargo came into force and me girls are not pleased with their dad, nag muscles set to stun on sight and deep sighs and clanking loudly of things going on 

Still got "advance" bids on a couple Sekonda's, a 7009 complete movement from a Seiko and a jump hour cos I do want a jump hour.

Here's the Mortima, I don't know anything about the brand but I just took a fancy to it and another automatic too. Wearing my Slava automatic with the Okean-ish dial today.









and the Slava...









Oh and the seller I mention above, he is apparently listing a fair few NOS Soviet watch bracelets in the next couple weeks, have struck up a nice conversation with the chap and seems quite keen and prob amenable to deals.


----------



## 979greenwich

I have that Mortima. It's a very nice looking, although cheaply made watch with lots of misleading text - datomatic - not automatic, waterprotected - not waterproof, antimagnetic...you get the picture. The chrome on the back is almost always decayed on these. Here's a little history of the brand and his playboy con-artist founder Emile Cattin. 
https://mortima.wixsite.com/mortima-watches/full-history
But thats for the french subforum, if there is one.


----------



## Dodgydruid

979greenwich said:


> I have that Mortima. It's a very nice looking, although cheaply made watch with lots of misleading text - datomatic - not automatic, waterprotected - not waterproof, antimagnetic...you get the picture. The chrome on the back is almost always decayed on these. Here's a little history of the brand and his playboy con-artist founder Emile Cattin.
> https://mortima.wixsite.com/mortima-watches/full-history
> But thats for the french subforum, if there is one.


Cheers, I have been watching on some of the Mortima divers watches which do look quite nice then this came up and I do actually like it. Sad its not an automatic after all and so basically it is a very polished pig in a poke? It will go right next to my Hong Kong Police compass watch which does keep good time and the compass itself is actually better than expected, it is a cheap Chinese street market gimmick but has allowed me to teach my youngest orienteering using a proper grid compass set.


----------



## 979greenwich

Double post


----------



## Dodgydruid

Not Russian as off buying 'em til some sort of sense regarding delivery etc and been sending quite pointed emails to HM Customs etc asking 'em basically if they needed both hands to find one cheek...

So two chrono's for the chrono department, a Adidas EQT and an Accurist Saturn which has a really funky rally S/S bracelet.

Also grabbed another Eaglemoss display as this is getting a bit serious now  One has my Vostok Amphibia's and Komandirskies, Commanders etc in, half the second one also has some Vostok'ing going on plus all my Poljot, Slava, Pobeda etc, the third one has Jap and ancient stuff in mainly my Seiko's, Citizen, Orient, Casio's with my Sekonda's filling up the roll display and chrono's on my T bar display.

Got me fingers in some bidding pies Ukraine and Russia side, it was payday today so daughter relented a bit hehe


----------



## Dodgydruid

Has anyone been having issues with ebay at all?

Usually I get a digest of my saved searches in one lump but these last two days it goes in dribs and drabs, a few here, a few there, stuff I paid for the order confirmed thing goes through by my PP receipt takes a couple hours and the headache I got with the Mortima sale as I bought three items was unreal, took 2 hours so I could actually pay the chap then the receipt didn't turn up for ages.


----------



## Kotsov

No. It's been fine for me.


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15074145
> View attachment 15074147
> View attachment 15074149


Oh well, this deal fell through. After a few days of waiting for shipping details the seller tells me today there was a defect of some kind with it. Refund has been issued.
I think I'll just wait for a few other items to arrive before doing anymore spending.


----------



## Zane H

What is the idea behind the Baikal bezel? Not immediately apparent to me.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Fergfour said:


> Oh well, this deal fell through. After a few days of waiting for shipping details the seller tells me today there was a defect of some kind with it. Refund has been issued.
> I think I'll just wait for a few other items to arrive before doing anymore spending.


I have often had that and a week later the item is being sold by a different seller for a much inflated price, so obv someone in my instances has gone along and given a higher offer, seller seeing their current offer isn't gathering the millions they expected and just do the naughty no-no's.

Not saying this could be the case for you but so many I have been gazumped on via ebay I have seen up there and have more recently been making some complaints that seller was being dishonest.

But saying that, the gem in it all was the Ruhla mens watch in unworn condition, the seller said hey, you still want at price of auction? And I am like oooh yeah definitely and got a brand spanking condition vintage Ruhla for £7.46p or w/e the pennies were.

Have had some real blow outs this weekend on ebay, it seems anyone and everyone is bidding on watches, losing out on the usual bread and butter bid's and I have noted price rises across the board, my £13 Military Royale is now fetching £30 plus and even the junk sellers from Russia have pushed their prices well up from what they were.

Still waiting for everything from Russia, still no signs cleared entry here in the UK... Did get an apology and excuses from HM Customs saying they were 1 in 5 men down and overloaded because... people not at work are buying loads and loads of Chinese mainly stuff thus doubling or trebling the workload.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Well a bonus on the end of the day, I managed to get a jump hour watch for a tenner... Been after one for abs ages and quite a nice condition one too


----------



## Kotsov

Dodgydruid said:


> Well a bonus on the end of the day, I managed to get a jump hour watch for a tenner... Been after one for abs ages and quite a nice condition one too


Any pictures? I love jump hours.


----------



## JacobC

Dodgydruid said:


> I have often had that and a week later the item is being sold by a different seller for a much inflated price, so obv someone in my instances has gone along and given a higher offer, seller seeing their current offer isn't gathering the millions they expected and just do the naughty no-no's.
> 
> Not saying this could be the case for you but so many I have been gazumped on via ebay I have seen up there and have more recently been making some complaints that seller was being dishonest.
> 
> But saying that, the gem in it all was the Ruhla mens watch in unworn condition, the seller said hey, you still want at price of auction? And I am like oooh yeah definitely and got a brand spanking condition vintage Ruhla for £7.46p or w/e the pennies were.
> 
> Have had some real blow outs this weekend on ebay, it seems anyone and everyone is bidding on watches, losing out on the usual bread and butter bid's and I have noted price rises across the board, my £13 Military Royale is now fetching £30 plus and even the junk sellers from Russia have pushed their prices well up from what they were.
> 
> Still waiting for everything from Russia, still no signs cleared entry here in the UK... Did get an apology and excuses from HM Customs saying they were 1 in 5 men down and overloaded because... people not at work are buying loads and loads of Chinese mainly stuff thus doubling or trebling the workload.


I actually do think that this is the case. They just now realized there was a defect? They didn't check the watch before listing it?

Or maybe they were one of those people that thinks it's okay to wear a listed watch and they smashed it.

But it doesn't strike me as normal.


----------



## Kotsov

JacobC said:


> I actually do think that this is the case. They just now realized there was a defect? They didn't check the watch before listing it?
> 
> Or maybe they were one of those people that thinks it's okay to wear a listed watch and they smashed it.
> 
> But it doesn't strike me as normal.


Two peas in a pod.


----------



## Fergfour

Dodgydruid said:


> I have often had that and a week later the item is being sold by a different seller for a much inflated price, so obv someone in my instances has gone along and given a higher offer, seller seeing their current offer isn't gathering the millions they expected and just do the naughty no-no's.
> Not saying this could be the case for you but so many I have been gazumped on via ebay I have seen up there and have more recently been making some complaints that seller was being dishonest.


It wasn't ebay, it was a webstore I've bought from before. It's OK, I know of at least one other place I can find one, although I'm holding off until things improve with the mail. Have too much $ tied up in 3 other items I'm still waiting for, one since March.


----------



## Fergfour

JacobC said:


> I actually do think that this is the case. They just now realized there was a defect? They didn't check the watch before listing it?
> Or maybe they were one of those people that thinks it's okay to wear a listed watch and they smashed it.
> But it doesn't strike me as normal.


Again, not ebay. It's an online dealer I've purchased from before. This model is 2-3 years old and it came in 3 strap variations. On their website two of them were shown as sold out, the one I bought showed 1 remaining. It's possible he never scrutinized the watch as it's been sitting around for 2 years. When he noticed the dial had a defect he called around trying to find a replacement to fulfill my order. After a few days with no success he reimbursed me.


----------



## system11

Finally got a good condition Raketa "Cities" (what is the correct name for these?) Dial in the colour I was looking for and only a few very tiny marks on the dial, no flaking etc.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Sandwich dialled 420SE arrived today


----------



## FWilkens

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Sandwich dialled 420SE arrived today


NICE! Mine's stuck somewhere in transit....


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

FWilkens said:


> NICE! Mine's stuck somewhere in transit....


Mine sat in Vnukovo airport for over three weeks. Not as many flights as usual, for obvious reasons. Patience is a virtue, it'll show up eventually!


----------



## haha

Bought 6 months ago, but i only got it fixed now (it took more than a few parts to bring it back to life !)


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo all those lovely watches above, I would 'ave 'em all if I could lol

This week going back to the naughty sellers, a Klaus Kobec I was chasing I won, seller said it wasn't available as he "dropped it" refunded me the money and it popped up next day with another seller at nigh on ten times the price I won it for grr. The second seller even used the first sellers fotos  So I did me duty and made ebay aware some out of auction stuff going on, no doubt as the second seller was pushing the auction and even tried a 1s snipe.

My KVPO Amphibia arrived today yay and it keeps awesome time, crystal needs a polish and there is man gunge on the underside needing cleaning but its obvious it was a worn piece. The lume on it is amazing on the hands, the lume marker dots and pip are very poor but not a problem. It is the one with the KVPO case back and 0000903 is the serial, the blue has faded on the dial a little, it can be seen but not the best but I am not bothered.









I managed to snag a very nice Sekonda Scuba Xpose chrono today, so another chrono for the team, still no sign of my Adrem jump hour but the Softech quartz jump hour arrived today and for the £9 I paid for it, its actually a very nice looking piece plus it came in a proper box, leatherette pillow etc.

My Komandirskie.com order arrived today as well, well pleased with esp the gilt ring crystal, that is gonna look mint in my radio room project so thanks guys 

A better view of the Amphibia to be found here on my youtube channel 



 and also features my newly arrived gold Lucerne and Mortima Superdatomatic which is running slow...


----------



## Dondo

Bought it yesterday per Ebay, delivery this morning!! Super Service from the seller and rapid delivery in Corvid times from DHL, Bravo! Thanks a lot for my new juwel! Lucky Dondo!


----------



## Dodgydruid

Well I am part of the Luch club... take a look at this Soviet beauty with the old boilerplate bracelet and seems to be keeping quite good time.

Any ideas of its provenance e.g. age, model?


----------



## fla

Dodgydruid said:


> Well I am part of the Luch club... take a look at this Soviet beauty with the old boilerplate bracelet and seems to be keeping quite good time.
> 
> Any ideas of its provenance e.g. age, model?


They are listed in the 1983 catalogue.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Thank you 

I am loving it, I do like solid industrial sort of watches and getting me little tub of acrylic polishing gunge out to give that and my KVPO Amphibia's crystals a much needed polish. I've still to arrive a Poljot square version also on a boilerplater bracelet and of course my Chaika Stadium just about the best looking uglee Soviet watch ever


----------



## FWilkens

Ordered this 1967-inspired Vostok Amphibia from Peter Arms at Vostok-Watches24.com









I also ordered a polished case and intend on swapping the case to make it look like this









Standard hour & minute hands will be exchanged for traditional silver USSR-style paddle hands. Seconds hand will be Komendirskie long straight red without lume.
















Dial will receive blue BGW9 lume on the 12, 3, 6 & 9 rectangular markers, while I'll replace the red on the original bezel with C3-lume

Same dial watch that received a tad more lume than I plan on








Mimic this vintage watch








Illustration of how intend to modify bezel


----------



## pjd

Today has not been a good day at all.
Every time I order a new watch from Meranom, I unbox it and think "Oh that's nice! I can't possibly wear that for work!"
So, I tend to wear an old Soviet Amphibia for work and reserve my Vostok SE's for my life outside of work. 
My decided solution, buy a non SE Amphibia and modify it to make it a little more interesting..

For the last few weeks I've been deep in thought about this. Then, finally I decided on an amphibian 090 913 with a gloss case.
I've been looking around and the cheapest I can find anywhere is £100. Matt case versions are half that price and I don't really want to pay a £50 premium for my preferred case finish. Factor in my intended mods and I'm easily well over Amphibia SE price territory.
So, fed up and bored I got looking on Meranom's site again.... I've just gone and bought two new watches, neither one of them will be for work... A 170549 and a 170865. I haven't even had a beer yet!

I already have a 170865, but that will be going to someone else as a present. I had already seen the 170549 on Meranom's site and wasn't that keen on it, but looking on Google images, it has a sunburst dial and looks absolutely stunning. I had to have it! 

To make matters worse, I've just looked in Google images at Amphibian 170864 and that looks gorgeous too, with a sunburst dial as well! 
I think I need to bury my wallet in the garden until lockdown is over. I can't see me lasting the weekend without ordering one of them as well....

If anyone has any leads on an 090 913 with a gloss case, please let me know!


----------



## fla

Dodgydruid said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am loving it, I do like solid industrial sort of watches and getting me little tub of acrylic polishing gunge out to give that and my KVPO Amphibia's crystals a much needed polish. I've still to arrive a Poljot square version also on a boilerplater bracelet and of course my Chaika Stadium just about the best looking uglee Soviet watch ever


'The [best looking] uglee Soviet watch ever' - it sounds good to be the name of a new thread.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I call it the evil eye watch, I just wonder what those at Chaika were on the day they finalised plans for the stadium, toxic green and red hands?

Just finished cleaning the KVPO, pristine crystal, lume pip de-dirted, bezel lines repainted and case given a man-gunge cleanup, am so pleased with it the poor Luch is sitting there all unworn lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

I call it the evil eye watch, I just wonder what those at Chaika were on the day they finalised plans for the stadium, toxic green and red hands?

Just finished cleaning the KVPO, pristine crystal, lume pip de-dirted, bezel lines repainted and case given a man-gunge cleanup, am so pleased with it the poor Luch is sitting there all unworn lol


----------



## yekaterinburg

Enjoying today's sun and VE day with my new Sputnik! So excited for this to have finally arrived! Stay strong all those waiting packages, I had given up on this package which supposedly left Ukraine 3 weeks ago!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FWilkens

yekaterinburg said:


> Enjoying today's sun and VE day with my new Sputnik! So excited for this to have finally arrived! Stay strong all those waiting packages, I had given up on this package which supposedly left Ukraine 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


3 weeks ?! That is nothing. I am still waiting for delivery since March.


----------



## yekaterinburg

FWilkens said:


> 3 weeks ?! That is nothing. I am still waiting for delivery since March.


Goodness! Sorry to hear that, what are you waiting for and from where?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

I've got stuff six weeks and waiting, my Poljot Alarm arrived today and am sooooo happy


----------



## Lucidor

I have three watches inbound. One is special and deserves its own article. Currently doing research and will post here in a week or two.


----------



## Dodgydruid

A pair of Sekondas, one a quartz big dial one missing its stem of which I have tons of, the other a black and gold big square date USSR which seems to have an issue of stopping randomly so quite pleased.

My Luch I am suspecting is slightly magnetised as its started gaining approx 3-4 mins a 24 hour period, my KVPO Amphibia is gaining about half a min but the Poljot Alarm is keeping absolutely flawless time, hasn't gained or lost a second in two 24hr periods and I used the alarm to wake me up which it did, that drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr on my wrist was far far more effective than my big alarm clock or one of them soppy beep beep's off a quartz 

Going to nudge the KVPO tomorrow a hair just to get that half min back and demag the Luch and see where that goes, am guessing because its a lot of steel in its construction it prob got zapped whilst in flight if it wasn't magged before hand.


----------



## FWilkens

Lucidor said:


> I have three watches inbound. One is special and deserves its own article. Currently doing research and will post here in a week or two.


Now you got us all excited....


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just had a neighbour knock with three of my parcels, one containing my Chaika Stadium, a lovely BRG dialed golden Accurist ana-digi and a quite unusual Sekonda Xpose scuba chronograph...

And I have just won a Gargarin Sturmanskie... woot woot

The Chaika isn't the best, the back ring is very tight and the back plate is loose even when locked down and was missing its O ring but its holding good time so far. The ana-digi is the usual story of people not realising there are TWO batteries in these watches, they change the top battery and fail to change the bottom analogue one and of course it stops working so easy fix and the Xpose needs nothing and very clean.


----------



## Lucidor

A mint condition early Elektronika. I told myself to stay away from digital watches, but thought it was still relevant because how it defines the beginning of a new era, together with the Chaika 3050 Quartz Rezonator. Period correct bracelet is in the mail as well. Five watches inbound by now - is this normal or do I need professional help? :roll:


----------



## Dodgydruid

No, you don't need help, its the wild and wacky world of Russian watch collecting hehe

There is a chap called Mike on Youtube who focuses on some old LCD repairs and servicing, his channel is My Retro Watches and very informative.

As for the Chaika 3050, be aware parts for them are extremely difficult to find, I have the beast sized Poljot 3050 with a corroded driving wheel and am a bit stuck with it  One of my favourite watches though is the Slava white and red dialled CCCP "subbie" quartz, it has kept astonishing time and a very nice looking piece.


----------



## Odessa200

Lucidor said:


> A mint condition early Elektronika. I told myself to stay away from digital watches, but thought it was still relevant because how it defines the beginning of a new era, together with the Chaika 3050 Quartz Rezonator. Period correct bracelet is in the mail as well. Five watches inbound by now - is this normal or do I need professional help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15111793
> 
> View attachment 15111795


You do need help. For sure. Lol.

I am still trying to stay away from battery watches. Lets see for how long. I just cannot see myself changing so many batteries....


----------



## Lucidor

Dodgydruid said:


> No, you don't need help, its the wild and wacky world of Russian watch collecting hehe
> 
> There is a chap called Mike on Youtube who focuses on some old LCD repairs and servicing, his channel is My Retro Watches and very informative.
> 
> As for the Chaika 3050, be aware parts for them are extremely difficult to find, I have the beast sized Poljot 3050 with a corroded driving wheel and am a bit stuck with it  One of my favourite watches though is the Slava white and red dialled CCCP "subbie" quartz, it has kept astonishing time and a very nice looking piece.


Thanks for the Youtube channel, I will check it out. Yes, spares for the 3050 movement is hard to find. Donor watches is often the only way to go. I have two Chaika 3050 that have been sitting dead in a drawer for years, until I realized I used the wrong batteries. This morning, Chaika number one kicked alive, and a few hours later number two. So naturally, I wore them both today. They are almost in sync, just one second apart. I got some strange looks from bypassers, but I do not mind. b-)


----------



## DJW GB

Lucidor said:


> A mint condition early Elektronika. I told myself to stay away from digital watches, but thought it was still relevant because how it defines the beginning of a new era, together with the Chaika 3050 Quartz Rezonator. Period correct bracelet is in the mail as well. Five watches inbound by now - is this normal or do I need professional help? :roll:
> 
> View attachment 15111793
> 
> View attachment 15111795


No it's not normal and you should send all your spare watches to me.

Billy super duper


----------



## Dodgydruid

I buy my batteries by the 100 from China, the 371s and 377's for about £2 a 100 and the ones I have changed for those ones have lasted well over a year so not bad.

Its the unusual sizes I run out of esp the thin coin's which Casio's etc seem to like.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Lucidor said:


> Thanks for the Youtube channel, I will check it out. Yes, spares for the 3050 movement is hard to find. Donor watches is often the only way to go. I have two Chaika 3050 that have been sitting dead in a drawer for years, until I realized I used the wrong batteries. This morning, Chaika number one kicked alive, and a few hours later number two. So naturally, I wore them both today. They are almost in sync, just one second apart. I got some strange looks from bypassers, but I do not mind. b-)
> 
> View attachment 15111931


If you look at the 3050, its actually very simple to look after as long as battery doesn't leak into the guts of it. I have thought of wearing two watches at once like my Chaika Stadium on one and my Poljot Fish eye on the other, that would look super cool hehe

As for the missing part, it would be cheaper to just buy another Poljot 3050 and utilise my current one for spares as them Chaika 3050's are rising rapidly in prices I have noticed. The gods of ebay have been kind (super kind this day as it happens but reveal when it gets here) and I have saved searches on combinations of USSR, CCCP, Russian, Soviet and quartz, 3050, resonator etc and sooner or later one of the watch sellers will have one or failing that I will have to approach a watchsmith to get the wheel made.


----------



## mariomart

I've been looking for a grey dialled 119 for quite a while, hard to find one with a decent dial.

Purchased up this one today for a good price, now I just have to wait until nearer to Christmas for it to get from Ukraine to Australia ;-)


----------



## pj228

Won this on eBay for the princely sum of £8.50.


----------



## FWilkens

pj228 said:


> View attachment 15113757
> 
> 
> Won this on eBay for the princely sum of £8.50.


Oh, those hands..... Wonderful!


----------



## thewatchadude

Just missed a Neptune 059 this morning... I aws at breakfast when I saw meranom's warning lessage, but didn't want to complete the purchase on my phone as their "new" payment system is a bit messy. Took the time to finish off my coffee and switch on the computer, and it was gone


----------



## Dodgydruid

mariomart said:


> I've been looking for a grey dialled 119 for quite a while, hard to find one with a decent dial.
> 
> Purchased up this one today for a good price, now I just have to wait until nearer to Christmas for it to get from Ukraine to Australia ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15113719


I'm liking that boilerplate bracelet there, I have to sit on my hands when I see 090's or I would buy them all lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

This arrived today, has a slipping mainspring and the crown tube has been stripped but looking at it just now I realised... that's a Zakas  And its still got its blue not turned to gold too and I paid the whopping amount of... £2









Are the stem tubes difficult to replace? I have all manner of Komandirskie cases but sadly not a rounded square in chrome as I want to keep it fairly original.


----------



## ejes

I got a notification of "back in stock" today after much waiting. 2 in stock when I got there so I pulled the trigger. Hopefully will be here in a couple of months.


----------



## ejes

double post


----------



## 24h

pj228 said:


> View attachment 15113757
> 
> 
> Won this on eBay for the princely sum of £8.50.


Saw that one on eBay ;-)
I wonder what that strap is?


----------



## tokareva

24h said:


> Saw that one on eBay ;-)
> I wonder what that strap is?


I'm pretty sure that's the same kind of strap I got with a watch once. It's a strap in name only, the buckle is unbelievably crude and the strap is paper thin. Looks ok in the picture but if it was a choice between wearing the strap or nothing I would just carry the watch in my pocket.

Nice watch though.


----------



## FWilkens

Just had this one delivered


----------



## pj228

24h said:


> Saw that one on eBay ;-)
> I wonder what that strap is?


I asked the seller that myself as he has them on almost everything he has; it was some "locally-made" one. I guess in a very roundabout way I managed to get one.


----------



## Lucidor

NOS Elektronika 1 from 1991. Amazing that they still were being made.


----------



## haha

Lucidor said:


> NOS Elektronika 1 from 1991. Amazing that they still were being made.


Being 25 years late in technology allows you to be early for the vintage trend at least :-d


----------



## haha

This one made me worry. I bought it the day before the beginning of the lockdown and it took 2 months to arrive !
As expected from the seller's pictures, the dial suffered from humidity (green all around) and the case is quite worn.
Still, it's a rare and beautiful watch that i'm looking forward to revive and wear soon.
Here are the links to some threads about it : Here, Here and Here.


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> This one made me worry. I bought it the day before the beginning of the lockdown and it took 2 months to arrive !
> As expected from the seller's pictures, the dial suffered from humidity (green all around) and the case is quite worn.
> Still, it's a rare and beautiful watch that i'm looking forward to revive and wear soon.
> Here are the links to some threads about it : Here, Here and Here.
> 
> View attachment 15118147
> 
> 
> View attachment 15118153
> 
> 
> View attachment 15118155
> 
> 
> View attachment 15118157


Good one!


----------



## miroman

Well, it was not today, but I didn't want to count it 'finished' until it's all done.

First arrived this:



If you can't get what exactly it is, it's 'Poljus'. But who has ruined the dial...

With a help from a domestic forum (of course, assisted by the required amount  ) the dial arrived yesterday. It's not NOS, but the watch is not NOS too. So it fit perfect:

  

  

And a little detail, I learned very recently about - the gilded screw and balance stud. Frankly I think they may be not glided, but even gold, otherwise what's the point to do it. Gold plate won't help magnetism 



Regards, Miro.


----------



## Lucidor

miroman said:


> Well, it was not today, but I didn't want to count it 'finished' until it's all done.
> 
> First arrived this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get what exactly it is, it's 'Poljus'. But who has ruined the dial...
> 
> With a help from a domestic forum (of course, assisted by the required amount  ) the dial arrived yesterday. It's not NOS, but the watch is not NOS too. So it fit perfect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little detail, I learned very recently about - the gilded screw and balance stud. Frankly I think they may be not glided, but even gold, otherwise what's the point to do it. Gold plate won't help magnetism
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Congrats! The first is one of the kind, the second really hard to find. Wear them in good health.


----------



## thewatchadude

I received these straps today from a random ebay seller. Sailcloth style rubber/silicon straps. Not my dreams' ones but fit well with the watches imho. I would have loved the blue one to be a bit more navy-ish--it will get a golden buckle. Both were supposed to be identical, but the green's padding is different and also overall of lower quality than the blue one.


----------



## pump 19

miroman said:


> First arrived this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get what exactly it is, it's 'Poljus'. But who has ruined the dial...


Have to appreciate the originality side of it but these painted dials are interesting and this one looks pretty well done. Congratulations.


----------



## thewatchadude

ejes said:


> I got a notification of "back in stock" today after much waiting. 2 in stock when I got there so I pulled the trigger. Hopefully will be here in a couple of months.


Mine has been stuck right after the Russian custim for close to two months. Not overly disappointed but not buying from Russia until there is more clarity--or before I buy from Russia again ;=


----------



## fla

haha said:


> Being 25 years late in technology allows you to be early for the vintage trend at least :-d


Production of such LED Soviets watches started in 1974.


----------



## fla

pump 19 said:


> Have to appreciate the originality side of it but these painted dials are interesting and this one looks pretty well done. Congratulations.


It seems it's Sevastopol.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just a headsup, there is a pair of Chaika Stadium's up on ebay today (item no 402260797425) and seller taking offers if someone wants the Soviet winner of ugliest yet cool watch in the world hehe I am loving mine, several people in local supermarket were all very interested at this giant bogey coloured eye on me wrist.

They are fetching quite good prices too, I have seen several sold over £50 or more so are quite collectible.

Does anyone know if the cases are steel, stainless steel or chromed brass, as mine has a few digs but is showing no brass through the scratching as hoping these are steel/SS so I can polish out the imperfections?


----------



## pump 19

Dodgydruid said:


> Does anyone know if the cases are steel, stainless steel or chromed brass, as mine has a few digs but is showing no brass through the scratching as hoping these are steel/SS so I can polish out the imperfections?


I'm no expert but I would say chrome over brass. Back photo from another listing seems to confirm that.


----------



## Dodgydruid

pump 19 said:


> I'm no expert but I would say chrome over brass. Back photo from another listing seems to confirm that.
> View attachment 15119363


Aw I was hoping it was a steel as I quite enjoy polishing steels, its quite therapeutic.

That one there has been well nibbled by something lol Lacking the ability to hot chrome plate and my bright nickel stuff doesn't like sticking to chrome looks like I will have to live with it sadly :S

Still, a good timekeeping one with honest wear for less than £25 delivered was well worth the ages long wait imho, it does keep very good time and these are quite high end for Soviet craft stuff I gather and not your usual down the pit sort of wearer. I need to get the proper sized O ring as I have patched the partially missing one with an old clear bit of Vostok O ring and some capton tape, its totally bodgeworthy but the backplate spins if there isn't enough height from the actual O ring, rattles too if there is a bit missing.

Has a very quiet rotor and I suspect an overwind function as you can wind it for ages and still not get fully wound, something must be working alright as its kept going since I got it the other day. Now to find an AU one hehe... or maybe find another silver and strip the chrome then gold plate it myself.

Cheers


----------



## Chascomm

haha said:


> Being 25 years late in technology allows you to be early for the vintage trend at least :-d


The sad thing is that NII-Zavod Pulsar stopped making the Elektronika-1 just a couple of years short of Fossil and other fashion brands reviving the LED watch trend.


----------



## Lucidor

A watch a day keeps the doctor away...  
So today I sourced this mighty Ural from 1958. It is a common watch, but hard to find in this condition. The case in made of aluminum and easily scratched and dinged.


----------



## haha

Lucidor said:


> A watch a day keeps the doctor away...
> So today I sourced this mighty Ural from 1958. It is a common watch, but hard to find in this condition. The case in made of aluminum and easily scratched and dinged.


Splendid !
But shouldn't the hands be gold ?


----------



## Lucidor

haha said:


> Splendid !
> But shouldn't the hands be gold ?


I believe they came with both types of hands.


----------



## mariomart

haha said:


> Splendid !
> But shouldn't the hands be gold ?


Not sure if this helps, but I think the bottom watch from this 1960 catalog could be the same watch. Description may help identify details of hands.


----------



## mariomart

Double


----------



## mariomart

Actually I think the very bottom line says something about the hands being gilded and open.


----------



## Odessa200

Fantastic condition. 
The catalog says the hands should be gilded but I agree that as far as I know there were black variation. Here is mine (gilded seconds hand). I have also saw one with all black hands and was wondering what is the correct combo. Personally I think it is a typo in the catalog. The hands look too dark to be gilded. Comparing to other photos with gilded hands you can see the difference. Given Lucidor’s example tells me that maybe mine is all correct as well. 
opinions?


----------



## Lucidor

Here are both pages from the Ural catalog. It is hard to tell for sure from the B&W photos, but I get the impression that the hour and minute hands on the white dials are black, while all hands on the black dials are gilded. In addition the seconds hand on ЧН-201К/2 looks black while ЧН-201К/5 seems gilded. If that is the case, the ЧН-201К/5 model matches mine and Odessa200's watches, but it could also be a trick of the light.


----------



## mariomart

I'm sorry to say I didn't buy a Vostok today, but I couldn't resist putting in a sneaky offer of $110 USD for this Bulova Curv from an Aussie eBay seller, and he accepted :-!

I've always wanted one of these but I couldn't justify paying the normal $350+ for a quartz. I should get it by the end of the week


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> I'm sorry to say I didn't buy a Vostok today, but I couldn't resist putting in a sneaky offer of $110 USD for this Bulova Curv from an Aussie eBay seller, and he accepted :-!
> 
> I've always wanted one of these but I couldn't justify paying the normal $350+ for a quartz. I should get it by the end of the week
> 
> View attachment 15127155


Bulova lunar pilot 262khz is high on my wish list..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Lucidor

I have been lacking Perestroika-themed watches in my collection. I was inspired by Ill-Phil's examples and finally got my fix.








Slava (NOS with some minor traces of storage)








Another Slava (NOS)








Raketa (NOS)








Another Raketa (NOS)








Zaria








Slava Gorbachev. I have not seen this exact configuration before. The case is unusual but matches the one in Ill-Phil's collection. The dials I have seen before have text in English: "The first president of the USSR", but this one does not. The seconds hand is odd being only half painted, but I have seen the same on other examples. The absence of the English text makes me I wonder if this one was perhaps intended for the domestic market?


----------



## Odessa200

Nice set!!! Now I want one. Lol



Lucidor said:


> I have been lacking Perestroika-themed watches in my collection. I was inspired by Ill-Phil's examples and finally got my fix.
> 
> View attachment 15132823
> 
> Slava (NOS with some minor traces of storage)
> 
> View attachment 15132825
> 
> Another Slava (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15132829
> 
> Raketa (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15132831
> 
> Another Raketa (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15132837
> 
> Zaria
> 
> View attachment 15132845
> 
> Slava Gorbachev. I have not seen this exact configuration before. The case is unusual but matches the one in Ill-Phil's collection. The dials I have seen before have text in English: "The first president of the USSR", but this one does not. The seconds hand is odd being only half painted, but I have seen the same on other examples. The absence of the English text makes me I wonder if this one was perhaps intended for the domestic market?


----------



## haha

I'm not a big fan of quartz, I hate luxury and how brands display themselves on their products, but I've been fascinated by this -Vuitton style - Luch dial for a long time and i finally got the opportunity to get one.
Still needs a little cleaning, but i can already say that i'm not disappointed at all, on the contrary !


----------



## FWilkens

haha said:


> I'm not a big fan of quartz, I hate luxury and how brands display themselves on their products, but I've been fascinated by this -Vuitton style - Luch dial for a long time and i finally got the opportunity to get one.
> Still needs a little cleaning, but i can already say that i'm not disappointed at all, on the contrary !
> 
> View attachment 15133649
> 
> 
> View attachment 15133659


Looks great! Congrats on the find!


----------



## haha

FWilkens said:


> Looks great! Congrats on the find!


Thank you !


----------



## haha

Another new arrival.
Well known Vostok 2605, but this dial is usually found in a slightly different case with straight lugs. I also can't find any example of this gold plated case, but i'd be surprised it's that rare ?!?


----------



## Dodgydruid

mariomart said:


> I'm sorry to say I didn't buy a Vostok today, but I couldn't resist putting in a sneaky offer of $110 USD for this Bulova Curv from an Aussie eBay seller, and he accepted :-!
> 
> I've always wanted one of these but I couldn't justify paying the normal $350+ for a quartz. I should get it by the end of the week
> 
> View attachment 15127155


I too didn't buy a Russian, was looking at the two lovely black solid link bracelets I can't find a piece for and found a rather cheeky Casio 100M day date Diver in black so another piece soon to get an outing on me wrist and £6 a good price too. I have finally taken the Chaika Stadium off, yesterday was my KVPO Amphibia day but today I am letting the side down with my Accu.2 Saturn with the ovalish case, blue lume and the hybrid solid steel rally type bracelet. Trying to press a ladies Avia two tone Mariner on my youngest, I says to her look, its got super long lume so see in the dark and she just waggles her iphone and lost another attempt to press ladies watches on me girls lol

I really need some help finding a stem for this Gagarin, have even emailed Volmax asking if their stems were the same as the original but no reply yet lol


----------



## pj228

After three weeks of waiting for it to arrive, this 090916 came yesterday and I replaced the bezel and crown. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Ooo I likes that, the bezel really works well with the dial there.


----------



## Lucidor

This Luch 3055 electronic arrived today. The 3055 is the only movement in the world, that I am aware of, that features a balance wheel regulated by a quartz chrystal.


----------



## Dodgydruid

So its different to the 3050 found in a couple brands? That seems to be a pulse driven motor operating onto a driven gear and regulated by a small potted chip. Would love to see a pic of it  I have three Slava "pepsi" quartz inbound and I do like the USSR quartz movements.


----------



## Lucidor

Dodgydruid said:


> So its different to the 3050 found in a couple brands? That seems to be a pulse driven motor operating onto a driven gear and regulated by a small potted chip. Would love to see a pic of it  I have three Slava "pepsi" quartz inbound and I do like the USSR quartz movements.


Like the predecessor Luch 3045, the 3055 features a balance wheel with magnets driven by two coils on the base controlled by a contactless transistor switch. The difference lies in the regulation: the oscillations of the balance wheel are synchronized by the pulses from a quartz crystal. It differs in function, however, from the balance assembly in ordinary watches in that it drives the train of the watch instead if the train driving it. The 3050, on the other hand, is a digital movement with a pulse driven motor.








_Luch 3055 movement_


----------



## Fergfour

Lucidor said:


> This Luch 3055 electronic arrived today. The 3055 is the only movement in the world, that I am aware of, that features a balance wheel regulated by a quartz chrystal.
> 
> View attachment 15139827


Not quite. There was the Timex M63 and Record-Golay FB7723. Supposedly Citizen had one as well.


----------



## Lucidor

Fergfour said:


> Not quite. There was the Timex M63 and Record-Golay FB7723. Supposedly Citizen had one as well.


Interesting, I did not know that. I will have to do some more research. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## fla

Fergfour said:


> Not quite. There was the Timex M63 and Record-Golay FB7723. Supposedly Citizen had one as well.


Citizen Cosmotron. I know also Jungans Electronic 600.10 - an 'inspiration' of Luch 3045, and Rado Marstron.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Lucidor said:


> Like the predecessor Luch 3045, the 3055 features a balance wheel with magnets driven by two coils on the base controlled by a contactless transistor switch. The difference lies in the regulation: the oscillations of the balance wheel are synchronized by the pulses from a quartz crystal. It differs in function, however, from the balance assembly in ordinary watches in that it drives the train of the watch instead if the train driving it. The 3050, on the other hand, is a digital movement with a pulse driven motor.
> 
> View attachment 15139863
> 
> _Luch 3055 movement_


That is quite a smart concept there and I take it these 3056's are very good timekeepers? I know my Slava white dialled subbiealike hasn't dropped a second since I put a new battery in as the one it turned up with was a bit dickywampus, I cannot fault it.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Just arrived, my Poljot "tank" on its original boilerplate bracelet which with a leetle adjustment is sitting like a great big chunk of a beast on me wrist.






























Just look at them links, just cut and chamfered solid lumps of steel and its a large case too sitting as high as one of my thick cases chrono's. Took a lovely wind, kicked itself off no trouble around third twirl of the crown, date an abs breeze to set using pusher and has a lovely firm "snick" turning the day and date over.

Quite a musical tick too, tinkly with some nice subs going on in the ear, oh I am well well pleased.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Anyone give me an approx date so I can enter it into my collection database? I see it says Made in USSR so guessing its an export version?


----------



## Fergfour

fla said:


> Citizen Cosmotron. I know also Jungans Electronic 600.10 - an 'inspiration' of Luch 3045, and Rado Marstron.


Those were "electronic/transistorized" but not quartz controlled balance.


----------



## Fergfour

Dodgydruid said:


> That is quite a smart concept there and I take it these 3056's are very good timekeepers? I know my Slava white dialled subbiealike hasn't dropped a second since I put a new battery in as the one it turned up with was a bit dickywampus, I cannot fault it.


I had a couple 3056's before, as well as the earlier Timex Q M62/M63 and they were great timekeepers imo. I think they were supposed to be +/-15 seconds/month or so. I forget about the Luch but the Timex seconds hand moved 3x per second which I thought was neat.


----------



## Dodgydruid

From what I gather, balance wheel quartz controlled watches are known more as electric watches than electronic am I right?

Its quite a cool concept, I gather the early ones were microswitched with switch contact wear causing problems down the line and some very funky ideas in trying to get that method working perpetually over time.

My white dialled CCCP Slava, that is the other type of quartz movement? The pulsed stepper motor driving a train wheel that drives the movement side of it?


----------



## Fergfour

Dodgydruid said:


> From what I gather, balance wheel quartz controlled watches are known more as electric watches than electronic am I right?


I don't think there are any official classifications but "electric" watches were some the earliest battery powered watches with just a coil, contacts, magnets, battery. After that, some started including a diode, then a transistor and these were considered "electronic". Quartz controlled balance came later, then they dropped the balance wheel altogether with the stepper motor.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I did have a Miyota ana-digi movement out this last week to see where it was going wrong and the stepper motor side of business is abs tiny.

Am thinking I quite like the idea of a electrically timed but traditional balance driven movement, it is the sort of uniqueness that compares with the Seiko etc eco-drives. How does it fare for accuracy and are they self tuning?


----------



## Fergfour

Dodgydruid said:


> I did have a Miyota ana-digi movement out this last week to see where it was going wrong and the stepper motor side of business is abs tiny.
> 
> Am thinking I quite like the idea of a electrically timed but traditional balance driven movement, it is the sort of uniqueness that compares with the Seiko etc eco-drives. How does it fare for accuracy and are they self tuning?


I don't want to muddy the "what did you buy today" thread but I agree they did represent a unique time in watch technology. This is what I consider one of the ultimate resources on the topic. https://electric-watches.co.uk/ 
Have fun!


----------



## haha

Two rather clean newcomers in their little box


----------



## RedFroggy

Pure awesome-ry ... congrats !!



haha said:


> View attachment 15142703


----------



## haha

RedFroggy said:


> Pure awesome-ry ... congrats !!


Thanks (it's not the one I wrote you about...) !


----------



## Lucidor

Fergfour said:


> I don't want to muddy the "what did you buy today" thread but I agree they did represent a unique time in watch technology. This is what I consider one of the ultimate resources on the topic. https://electric-watches.co.uk/
> Have fun!


What he said - Paul's website is an excellent source. In addition, I have an article on the subject ready for publication that I have written in collaboration with Miquel, but I am still waiting for the center piece to arrive from Russia. It is an early Soviet electric watch you spot maybe once in every ten years. As soon as it gets here I will publish.


----------



## RedFroggy

the font is most pleasing, the design is original, the logo is quirky, it is big, wears nicely & it simply looks stunning... not to mention the relative rarity & condition.
Waoo... can't wait to see the next one 



haha said:


> it's not the one I wrote you about... !


Here is mine, one of my top 3 all time dress watches, saying «Ahoj, a vitejte na WUS !»


----------



## Mossback

haha said:


> Two rather clean newcomers in their little box
> 
> View attachment 15142703
> 
> 
> View attachment 15142705


Love them both. Wow, the dress watch is a Soviet Hodinkee&#8230;. Learn something new here every day.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Found another Poljot quartz at parts prices so either the one I already have can repair this or this can repair the one I already have...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dodgydruid said:


> Found another Poljot quartz at parts prices so either the one I already have can repair this or this can repair the one I already have...
> 
> View attachment 15151137


Always assuming that it's different parts that have gone😉


----------



## Dondo

This morning arrived my parcel from Russia! Lucky Dondo! I wish you all a phantastic week!


----------



## Roman Ukraine

Hi
in Ukraine and Russia, unfortunately, many gold-plated watches of the USSR are used for affinage. Barbaras  Sometimes even rare models suffer from this.I recently bought a whole box of watches from which they were going to wash off the gilding. They are not in perfect condition, but I think, after repair, many copies will look good enough


----------



## Lucidor

I catched this black Sportivnie today.


----------



## FWilkens

Arrived today!


----------



## Dodgydruid

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Always assuming that it's different parts that have gone😉


Yes, I suspect this is a 3056 which is the same but different sizes on the bits I need but I do like the black dial.

Just snagged this tasty gold Sekonda for £15, UK seller too... I think you couldn't have measured the length of time in the point where I spotted it and had bought it now...


----------



## Dodgydruid

And on a final note of tonite, whilst playing World of Warcraft, an auction I bid on forgotten came up with a few quid for a 1980's Saxon calculator watch in original packaging too  I know its not Russian but back then I soooooo wanted a Saxon or a Casio/Seiko/Citizen calculator watch so another old thing realised.

It made up for a very cheeky bid on a big lot of Seiko stuff, needless to say I got well mullered by the Seiko nuts but he who dares


----------

